# ***December Dreamers*** Join here!



## Kerrieann

My names Kerrie, 23 years old, married and have a 2 and a half year old son! And have just been told i am probly the first with a december due date!! Im due on the 1st, cant wait :happydance: Hopefully there will be lots more december babies to come, i need some bump buddies!!! :flower::hugs:
xx
 ****Late November****

* 27th​*
Mrsbling​
*28th*
Brooke22
majm1241
 WILSMUM​ b23​ 
*30th*
Rai

****December Dreamers****

*1st*
Kerrieann​ Hopefully2
Mrsbod
Lotti1978
purplephaze
Michelle1

*2nd*
Perfect21
Mavis
c-demers
lilbabylove
KimmyB
 KatieDxb​ billylid​
*3rd*
Jaimad
Bonjerelli
Catters
Debsbaby
Sherri81
 SactoSweetie​
*4th*
minkie
farie
everythingX
joyalan
 Mumma2B2010​
*5th*
tas
Birdling

*6th*
Anv7
takingforever
lylasmummy
Surreal
Mikaylasmummy
 ticondon​  Jessica86 ​
*7th *
Lolly25

*8th* 
pixiepower
stinaleigh
c.holdway
mwmm
piebear2901
dreamer11
Smiler29​
*9th*
woohoo
little_pod
williams mum​ mayb_baby​ 
*10th*
californiamom
Vetmom
tld223
BigAl
Snugglepants
samone00
TTC newbie​ StarryNight​
*11th*
1littlecarrot
calliebaby
lmel16
doblet
Pixxie
hayz1981​ Mincholada​
* 12th*
nikki-lou25
ducky1502
lilybug26
NewMOM2Bee
whitetiger
sassysas03
carla1234
Laurenlee​ 

*13th*
xkirstyx
All-A-Flutter
Littlewolf
babyrae
hmu04146​ Kellyc75​
*14th*
beanni#1
vicwick

*15th*
xluciax
Solei
bambikate
withpeapod
 sglascoe​
*16th*
ARouge
l1l_miss_dani
Here's Hopin
Clairey
 Mom2MandM​ 
*17th*
Charliemarina
Mque
Sammiwry
Seb8
 Nessicle​ mochababee​ lozzy21​ Maria14​
*18th*
till bob
stefe​ dormalina​
*19th*
laineyh
BitsAndBobs
boola123
Frankietoo
Tink2312
rosebud06

*20th*
sunflower07
Zoe87
Drslbbw
Effykat​ starcrossed​ bevjepson​
*21st*
Luzelle
bubblebubble1
Mom2girlz
Amz
hedgewytch13​
*22nd*
heyluu
Moomy2Kian
- Butterfly -​  Meeley​
*23rd*
CandJ
fluffybumbaby
 Carebear0305​ Ju_bubbs​  Esje​
* 24th*
sady
spencerbear
SassiSami
JJL
 splashAtlGA​ hodbert​
*25th*
 Samola84
Sunny89
gem_wilko​ Waiting2bMommy​ Asilaria​ fairycakes30​
* 26th*
greeneyes27
wishingforbub
Louise1302
lilfirefly
samantha.xo​  gaileybaby​
* 27th*
Rosebuds
Flybee​  f1ngersXed​ 
* 28th*
 luvnhope​  MamaLuv​  JenJen79​
*29th*
twinmummy5
Staceyd5555​
*30th*
MrsWez
MissAma
Tierney​ tateypot​ mrssuggy2b​  obe​
* 31st*
2016
rcbrown08​ Emerald-Sarah​ emzky90​  LuckyStarr​  Michillebaker​  Sabra​  Mizze​


----------



## hopefully2

Hey!
Another december 1st baby here :happydance:


----------



## brooke22

Hey! I'm not December, but I'm November 28th....so it's almost December...can I join? I think my symptoms, stories, etc will be a lot closer to yours than to the November group because I'm so late in November. I just found out I'm preggers after 1 1/2 years of TTC and it worked with a round of IVF/ICSI, so I'm ecstatic!! Anyways..Congrats to you both!


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG December babies already!!!


----------



## maybe_baby

Congrats to everyone xx


----------



## Razcox

Congrates to everyone, cant believe there are december babies already xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hey hopefully and brooke!! We were ttc for 2 years and it finally worked using the cbfm, we were going to go docs next cycle so was very lucky!! 

How long was you trying hopefully? when did you get ur bfps? 
xx


----------



## Femme.fatale.

brunettebimbo said:


> OMG December babies already!!!

I said the same thing!! Means we are almost outta the first tri!!


----------



## Serenity81

Wow, how amazing, little December beanies, how exciting :happydance: I remember when the october thread had only just started, it's amazing. Congratulations to all of you December ladies, wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## laurietate25

just popped in to say Hi, it feels like yest that we were doing the October thread.
Congratulations to ya all. Yey this means im nearly in 2nd trimester!! It does go pretty fast xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

i am on nov 30th


----------



## rai

Hope you ladies, don't mind me joining here. I haven't seen the dr yet, but the online calculators put my due date at Nov 30. So if the baby is born on time or early, I guess I'm a November Sparkler", but if baby is born 1 day late then I'm a "December baby"! 

In a couple of days we shall be seeing more Dec babies!!

How's everyone doing?

I'm loving all the welcomes from the October babies moms. I can't wait to get out of 1st tri!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi ashleynicole and rai, How ru both? Im stillin shock and told our parents today! They were over the moon! 

When or have you all already told people yet? x


----------



## brooke22

Yay for all the end of Nov/early Dec due dates! 

Kerri...we haven't told our family yet, but they all knew we were going through IVF so they are expecting an announcement sometime soon I'm sure. We didn't tell them our test date so that we could still kind-of surprise them! We are planning for this weekend. I saw a fun idea to put a personalized message in fortune cookies so that is what we are going to do. Have the whole family go out to chinese and then have the waitress bring our "special" fortune cookies. I'm super excited...should be fun! 

Thanks to all the October moms!


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow thats an amazing idea! x


----------



## rai

Kerrieann said:


> Hi ashleynicole and rai, How ru both? Im stillin shock and told our parents today! They were over the moon!
> 
> When or have you all already told people yet? x

Hey Kerrieann (lovely name)

Yes, hubby and I told both sets of parents and our siblings. Well I only told my older sister. I need to tell my younger brother, but still have been trying to get a hold of him. The boy is always out! He will be livid if he thinks that I told everyone else and intentionally kept it from him. But hey, I have left him messages to call me. Hubby, only told one of his sisters (she's the one that is closest to him). We swore everyone to secrecy. We weren't going to tell our family until a little later, but we couldnt wait. We were so excited. We ended up calling them in them early in the morning right after we got the "pregnant" on the clearblue digi and we yelled "We're pregnant" . My father was worried that something was wrong because we called so early. Everyone is soo excited and happy. My sister cried for about 5 minutes saying that it was the happiest day of her life (she's super emotional, I just love her). She's my older sister, so I'm like her baby (she's only 5 yr older than me though). 

I'm so happy we told though. My mom calls me at least twice a day (once in the morning and in the evening) to find out how I feel. she's been telling me what to expect and we just talk about it.. she's coming to visit me in 2 weeks so I'm excited. 

How did you tell your parents? Was it over the phone or in person>


Have you come up with a name for your bump/baby? We're calling him/her Speggy (sperm & eggy). I don't even want to tell you the other names hubby suggested. They were crazy!


----------



## rai

brooke22 said:


> Yay for all the end of Nov/early Dec due dates!
> 
> Kerri...we haven't told our family yet, but they all knew we were going through IVF so they are expecting an announcement sometime soon I'm sure. We didn't tell them our test date so that we could still kind-of surprise them! We are planning for this weekend. I saw a fun idea to put a personalized message in fortune cookies so that is what we are going to do. Have the whole family go out to chinese and then have the waitress bring our "special" fortune cookies. I'm super excited...should be fun!
> 
> Thanks to all the October moms!



Love the idea!! what are you going to put in the cookie? I mean do you know the message you're going to put in there?


----------



## bluebaby

Hi Ladies,

Just popped in to say congrats to you all. I found out I was pregnant this time last year and I had my LO in december and it was the best christmas present ever and I can't believe she is 3 months already.

Good luck everyone, have a good pregnancy and enjoy cause it goes in so fast. 

:baby:


----------



## lauraperrysan

congrats ladies, the last month of 2010 babies!! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

We also shouted down the phone to them that we are pregant!! My mum was so happy bless her, they all know how long we had been trying so knew how excited we are and how much it means to us! Havnt come up with a name yet, its just baby at themo! Go on tell us the other ideas for names!? x


----------



## AshleyNichole

Doin alright thanks!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi -Just popped in from 2nd tri to say

*Congratulations*

It really does go by fast- wasn't that long ago I was tentatively joining the July babies thread lol.

H&H pregnancies to everyone xx


----------



## shyfox1988

im just popping in from october babys and thought id say, congrats to all that are expecting the first lot of december babys hope you all have Happy and healthy pregnancys xXx


----------



## jaimad

Hello ladies!! I am cautiously joining you! My edd is 12/3/10!! Got my bfp yesterday at 9dpo & then today on digi!! Had blood drawn today for my beta checks & it was at a 12. Dr didnt seem to be worried but I go back on Wednesday for another draw! Praying, Praying, Praying it sticks!!


----------



## rai

jaimad said:


> Hello ladies!! I am cautiously joining you! My edd is 12/3/10!! Got my bfp yesterday at 9dpo & then today on digi!! Had blood drawn today for my beta checks & it was at a 12. Dr didnt seem to be worried but I go back on Wednesday for another draw! Praying, Praying, Praying it sticks!!

Welcome Jaimad!! yeah, Our thread is getting bigger. What tests did you use? They must have been really sensitive. I know how you feel about praying that it sticks. My cycle is normally 25/26 days. So today is when I expected my period would be due and it hasn't come! If I don't see it by tomorrow, I at least know I passed the chemical pregnancy stage. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## rai

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi -Just popped in from 2nd tri to say
> 
> *Congratulations*
> 
> It really does go by fast- wasn't that long ago I was tentatively joining the July babies thread lol.
> 
> H&H pregnancies to everyone xx

Thanks everyone for the love. Seriously, ya'll posts keep us positive about making it out of first tri into the 2nd tri. Thanks again..:hugs:


----------



## rai

Kerrieann said:


> We also shouted down the phone to them that we are pregant!! My mum was so happy bless her, they all know how long we had been trying so knew how excited we are and how much it means to us! Havnt come up with a name yet, its just baby at themo! Go on tell us the other ideas for names!? x


My husband wanted to call the bump Octomus Prime, Spider Man, The Little One Inside (and then LOI for short), and all other weird names. The sad thing is that I think if I had said ok, he would have agreed to it!

Embry (short for embryo) was a close contender, but in the end we both agreed on Speggy.


----------



## Kerrieann

Speggy is so cute! Think my son would like us to call it octumus prime tho! :haha:

Thanks everyone for your messages, cant wait to get fromthese early scary stages to at least 12 weeks then we can all relax!!

Congratulations Jaimad and welcome to the thread!! I got my bfps at 9dpo, and digi at 10dpo, people keep saying to me it could be twins! :haha: xx


----------



## hopefully2

Hi girls,
Its great there is so many of us already! When i got my bfp so early i didn't know where to go and didn't expect to see the december thread so early.
I am a bit worried that period isn't even due till tomorrow and that i cou;d just be chemical and now am wondering how i got a digital to registar it at 9/10dpo....... maybe it is twins !!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha exactly my thought hunny!! Im thinking the same, we could both be having twins!! Oh well we will find out in 2 months!
Im meant to be due af tomoz and keep thinking sh*t what if it comes!? Got docs apt today just tolet them know and get booked in for my scan! Have you made an apt yet? Your the only lady so far with exact same dates as me so far!! xx


----------



## hopefully2

God could you imagine if its twins......!!!!!
We are very early to have registared on digitals...not that i'm complaining! Haven't made my appointment with doc yet, wanted to wait to make sure af didn't arrive but maybe i should just go ahead!
Think i'm still in shock to be honest :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

Me too, imtotalyy in shock but going to the doctors will help it all sink in for me! Is this ur first pregnancy? x


----------



## hopefully2

no number 2 for me, our dd will be nearly 2 and a half when i deliver although i don't count on making dec, my dd was 11 weeks early :wacko:
Think you're right about the doc's and booking in, it will really make it real.

This is number 2 for you too??


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah number 2 for me too, he was 3 days late so will prob go late again! x


----------



## brooke22

rai said:


> brooke22 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for all the end of Nov/early Dec due dates!
> 
> Kerri...we haven't told our family yet, but they all knew we were going through IVF so they are expecting an announcement sometime soon I'm sure. We didn't tell them our test date so that we could still kind-of surprise them! We are planning for this weekend. I saw a fun idea to put a personalized message in fortune cookies so that is what we are going to do. Have the whole family go out to chinese and then have the waitress bring our "special" fortune cookies. I'm super excited...should be fun!
> 
> Thanks to all the October moms!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the idea!! what are you going to put in the cookie? I mean do you know the message you're going to put in there?Click to expand...

The message will say "You WILL have an addition to your family this year." That way it isn't too obvious..but it will make them think and then once everyone opens their cookie and they all say the same thing they will catch on I think. I'm excited!


----------



## brooke22

rai said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Hi ashleynicole and rai, How ru both? Im stillin shock and told our parents today! They were over the moon!
> 
> When or have you all already told people yet? x
> 
> Hey Kerrieann (lovely name)
> 
> Yes, hubby and I told both sets of parents and our siblings. Well I only told my older sister. I need to tell my younger brother, but still have been trying to get a hold of him. The boy is always out! He will be livid if he thinks that I told everyone else and intentionally kept it from him. But hey, I have left him messages to call me. Hubby, only told one of his sisters (she's the one that is closest to him). We swore everyone to secrecy. We weren't going to tell our family until a little later, but we couldnt wait. We were so excited. We ended up calling them in them early in the morning right after we got the "pregnant" on the clearblue digi and we yelled "We're pregnant" . My father was worried that something was wrong because we called so early. Everyone is soo excited and happy. My sister cried for about 5 minutes saying that it was the happiest day of her life (she's super emotional, I just love her). She's my older sister, so I'm like her baby (she's only 5 yr older than me though).
> 
> I'm so happy we told though. My mom calls me at least twice a day (once in the morning and in the evening) to find out how I feel. she's been telling me what to expect and we just talk about it.. she's coming to visit me in 2 weeks so I'm excited.
> 
> How did you tell your parents? Was it over the phone or in person>
> 
> 
> Have you come up with a name for your bump/baby? We're calling him/her Speggy (sperm & eggy). I don't even want to tell you the other names hubby suggested. They were crazy!Click to expand...

So far our "nicknames" have been peanut and poppyseed. Poppyseed cause I was reading an article that said our baby was the size of a poppyseed that week and then peanut just happened, not sure where that came from. We aren't finding out the sex of the baby so we'll have to pick something permanent for the next 9 months!


----------



## jaimad

I used frer for my first test @ 9dpo then took a digi at 10dpo late in the afternoon & it said those awesome words!!! We are so excited!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations ladies! Hope you all have a happy and healthy 8 months!! xxx


----------



## brooke22

How's everyone doing? How are the symptoms? My sense of smell is going crazy! I keep smelling things that my hubby swears I am making up! Not nauseous yet..thank goodness! I hope it stays away! I did a dumb thing today though...I got in a big fight with my brother (stupid emotions...I never do that, especially with my brothers!) and it made me really upset and then I got worried that I got too stressed and it felt like I was maybe cramping and I was crying my eyes out! Ahh..I hate these emotions! I sure hope I didn't screw things up! :( I feel so bad that I got so upset and I don't want to hurt my little baby! So..I'm going to go hopefully relax now. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hey hun dont worry im pretty sure nothing would happen, its only if you put ur body under a load of stress but try to relax anyway. Im fine but wake up everyday feeling really sick although not being sick thank god but hope it dont turn inyo sickness! :growlmad: I didnt have any of this with my son! Im finding everything is irritating me, even people eating loudly! Other than feeling like i might turn into a pyych im doing ok!! 

Had my first docs apt on tues morn, got booked in for my first midwife apt which is 27th April i think! 

Has anyone else been to see the doc yet? x


----------



## mummyconfused

Feels like yesterday the November thread was created!!! Omg now there is a December!!! When u see a January I'll really freak lol. I know I'm only 8wks but my gosh it's flown. Congrates everyone. So happy fir everyone and there :bfp:


----------



## brooke22

Kerrieann..I haven't been to the doctor yet, but since I went through IVF it's a bit of a different protocol. I have another blood test next Tues to make sure my HcG numbers are increasing adequately and then I go in at 7 weeks to my fertility doctor for a scan and then again at 9 weeks I think and then they release me to go to my own doctor. I haven't picked a doctor yet though. There's a couple I'm deciding between and it will kind of depend on whether or not I've got twins inside or not. I'm so excited and nervous for the scan!


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow how exciting! Theres more chance of multiples when going through IVF isnt there? My hubby is convinced we are having twins, lol, but he did this last time too! haha. So at least you get to see docs/have scans regularly then, will probly make the time go alot quicker! The first 12 weeks always seem to drag for everyone! xx


----------



## brooke22

Yeah, there's more chance for twins depending on how many embryos you have put back. I had 3 put back, but one of them was not very good quality. The dr only gave me a 3 % chance of trips, so we should be safe on that one. I have a feeling it's only one, but there's a good chance there's two. I will be ecstatic either way! I think twins would be great...even though they're a lot of work, but my hubby is really hoping for just one...being our first, the thought of 2 at once scares him like crazy!


----------



## perfect21

I am due december 2nd!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow December babies already!! It's madness :) Soon there will be a January 2011 babies thread :O hehe! Congrats ladies, wishing u all a very happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi perfect 21 how ru? Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## MrsBod

Hello all, can you add me? I'm due 1st December :)

I did have 30th November but then worked out my cycle is actually 29 days, not 28 - muppet! :)

How is everybody feeling?


----------



## perfect21

Im great thank you. I knew i was pregnant a week before my af was due, this is my 6th pregnancy 2 angel babies and 3 lovely little boys!! i waited to test and got my BFP 13dpo and another 14dpo!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Perfect21- Wow how did you hold on and wait that long to test! Haha! That is coming from a poas addice lol! Wow 3 boys, bet you would love a little girl? Im hoping for a girl! x

Mrsbod Hi!! Congrats! Same due date as me, woo-hoo! How have you been? x


----------



## mrsbling

hi ladies :hi:,

I too am due on 1st December :happydance:

I am 37 (spring chicken really :rofl:) This is our first and we were TTC for 2 years - used CBFM for the past 12 months and were due to go back to doctors to be referred to a specialist!!! 

Looking forward to following your journeys, and sharing symptoms etc :)


----------



## perfect21

yep a little girl would be lovely, but after my 2 losses i'm just praying for a sticky bean! i got my sis to pick me a CBD up on her way to mine, just to make sure because the lines were faint on the FRER, and the CBD says Pregnant!!! so much happier just seeing the word!!! i know i am i just wanted to see the word!!! :)


----------



## takingforever

If my little bean sticks it will be a December baby going by the online calculators it will be December 6th 
Ive never tested early before (but felt different) sometimes now i wish i hadnt af due Monday so now im wishing for beanie to stick will be moving over to first tri after monday so see you all then :) x


----------



## Kerrieann

mrsbling said:


> hi ladies :hi:,
> 
> I too am due on 1st December :happydance:
> 
> I am 37 (spring chicken really :rofl:) This is our first and we were TTC for 2 years - used CBFM for the past 12 months and were due to go back to doctors to be referred to a specialist!!!
> 
> Looking forward to following your journeys, and sharing symptoms etc :)

:happydance: Hellooooo! Welcome to the thread! Yay another lady with same due date as me, massive well done on getting your well deserved :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

takingforever said:


> If my little bean sticks it will be a December baby going by the online calculators it will be December 6th
> Ive never tested early before (but felt different) sometimes now i wish i hadnt af due Monday so now im wishing for beanie to stick will be moving over to first tri after monday so see you all then :) x

Congratulations! :happydance: I wont add you just yet then if you dont want me too, message us again on monday and i will add you!! :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

perfect21 said:


> yep a little girl would be lovely, but after my 2 losses i'm just praying for a sticky bean! i got my sis to pick me a CBD up on her way to mine, just to make sure because the lines were faint on the FRER, and the CBD says Pregnant!!! so much happier just seeing the word!!! i know i am i just wanted to see the word!!! :)

So sorry hun :hugs:
I done the exact same thing with the digital and even done a asda test yestreday to check the lines had got darker and have one test left which i will do next week to make sure the line is even darker! :wacko::haha: x


----------



## anv7

hey ladies!
im due December 6th! can i join? =)


----------



## Kerrieann

anv7 corse you can! Congratulations on ur :bfp: x


----------



## anv7

thank you! you too! hows everything?


----------



## Mavis

Hello ladies, Ive just joined today. Although I already have a 5 month old my husband and I have just got the shock of our lives to find out I was pregnant again..We are very excited but incredibly aprehensive which is why I have joined this forum as you girls seem so supportive of each other :hugs: My due date is 2nd Dec...Wishing us all a happy healthy 9 months :kiss:


----------



## Kerrieann

anv7 said:


> thank you! you too! hows everything?

Thankyou, everythings great with me at the mo, still on cloud 9 :happydance: How ru so far? x


----------



## Kerrieann

Mavis said:


> Hello ladies, Ive just joined today. Although I already have a 5 month old my husband and I have just got the shock of our lives to find out I was pregnant again..We are very excited but incredibly aprehensive which is why I have joined this forum as you girls seem so supportive of each other :hugs: My due date is 2nd Dec...Wishing us all a happy healthy 9 months :kiss:

Welcome to bnb and congratulations! What a shocker, lol, but at least they are going to be nice and close! :happydance: I always wanted mine that close together but didnt work out that way :wacko: Your definetly in the right place, the ladies on this site are all really lovely! Will add your due date on now x


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,
We really are mounting up now aren't we!!!
Have to admit i'm worrying about my lack of symptoms (we're never happy are we!) Very tempted to do another pregnancy test to prove to myself i am still pregnant. This is tmi but i keep checking my knickers to make sure af hasn't suddenly arrived!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ar i keep doing the same thing too! :blush: And done a test yesterday just to make sure the line was darker! :wacko: Ive got one left and think i might use it next week lol x


----------



## quaizer

:thumbup: Just want to say a big congratulations to all you ladies! Wishing you al healthy and happy pregnancies! :cloud9: :baby:

All the best xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

so what the December group gonna be called? im so excited to see what names y'all come up with! Congrats on ur BFPs ladies!


----------



## minkie

Add me too guys! Due december 4th, my second december baby! I'm also in december, as is my DH my dad and my mother in law and grandmother in law!! wow!! (btw I'm glad I'm not the only one that still POAS to make sure the line is getting darker lol)


----------



## jaimad

Evening ladies!! I too keep poas to make sure they are getting darker! Hmmm...what should we name our thread?? December Dreamers...idk just throwing out an idea!


----------



## anv7

Kerrieann said:


> anv7 said:
> 
> 
> thank you! you too! hows everything?
> 
> Thankyou, everythings great with me at the mo, still on cloud 9 :happydance: How ru so far? xClick to expand...

im ok so far.. not much for symptoms just SUPER sore boobs :haha: are you having any?





hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> We really are mounting up now aren't we!!!
> Have to admit i'm worrying about my lack of symptoms (we're never happy are we!) Very tempted to do another pregnancy test to prove to myself i am still pregnant. This is tmi but i keep checking my knickers to make sure af hasn't suddenly arrived!

haha i feel the same way! i always feel kinda "wet" thinking its AF but nope only cream CM thank God!


----------



## anv7

December Dreamers.. i like that jaimad!


----------



## Kerrieann

minkie said:


> Add me too guys! Due december 4th, my second december baby! I'm also in december, as is my DH my dad and my mother in law and grandmother in law!! wow!! (btw I'm glad I'm not the only one that still POAS to make sure the line is getting darker lol)

Hi minkie! How ru? Congratulations on ur bfp! :happydance: Wow what a busy month december will be for you!! x


----------



## Kerrieann

I like december dreamers, has anyone else got any other ideas? Other wise we will go for that!! x


----------



## mrsbling

Hope you are all wel :wave:

The best part of this thread is that when I come on here and read everyone elses posts on how they are feeling, their sympoms etc etc it makes me feel less panicked as they seem similar to mine :) 

December Dreamers sounds great to me x


----------



## Lotti1978

Hi Kerrieann....Im due 1st maybe 2nd but put me down for 1st Dec!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jaimad

Yay!!! I love December Dreamers! I am feeling like crud today. I already look 6 months preggo because of all this bloat. I took a 2 hour nap yesterday because I was so tired & went to bed early! I haven't really started with sickness yet but I feel it coming on.


----------



## lolly25

Hi everyone can i be added please im due 6th december with baby no3 x x


----------



## mrsbling

jaimad said:


> Yay!!! I love December Dreamers! I am feeling like crud today. I already look 6 months preggo because of all this bloat. I took a 2 hour nap yesterday because I was so tired & went to bed early! I haven't really started with sickness yet but I feel it coming on.

hey, I too am feeling really bloated - and have been going to bed early and getting up late lol :) .......I can feel the mild nausea starting, I am just trying to be prepared for it!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## anv7

welcome lolly25!

so are we going with december dreamers? =)
are we gunna get cool lil things for our signatures? haha


----------



## Kerrieann

Well if everyone is agreed we will go for that then! x


----------



## Kerrieann

lolly25 said:


> Hi everyone can i be added please im due 6th december with baby no3 x x

Hi lolly, how ru feeling so far? x


----------



## lolly25

Kerrieann said:


> lolly25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone can i be added please im due 6th december with baby no3 x x
> 
> Hi lolly, how ru feeling so far? xClick to expand...

Im good so far lol just got really sore boobs, and had a 'brain freeze' kinda head ache lol , think im gonna get ms early as was queezy this mornin lol

:thumbup::thumbup:December dreamers


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive been quite quezzy the last week or so and very sore boobs! Getting quite uncomfortable to sleep now :-( Also feeling really tired all the time x


----------



## Mavis

I feel so different than I did at the begining of my last pregnancy, with Ewan there was no real symptoms at all apart from very sore boobies!!....Yesterday and today im feeling really sicky never had that at all before :shrug: I seem to have a lack of sore boobies this time too :shrug: but im sure that will come soon lol :winkwink: Hope everyones doing o.k xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

thats interesting,mines diff from pregnancy with my son too, do you think its true that it could mean its the opposite sex so you have diff symptoms? x


----------



## lolly25

Mavis said:


> I feel so different than I did at the begining of my last pregnancy, with Ewan there was no real symptoms at all apart from very sore boobies!!....Yesterday and today im feeling really sicky never had that at all before :shrug: I seem to have a lack of sore boobies this time too :shrug: but im sure that will come soon lol :winkwink: Hope everyones doing o.k xxx

Maybe its a little girlie this time :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Mavis

Lol I have to admit it would be intresting to see...I have a real gut feeling too just as I did with Ewan, dont really mind either way but Oooooooohhhhhhhh its exciting xxx :flower::flower::hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Id love a lil girlie this time :happydance: But have a feeling its a boy. Had a reading done last month and she said that i would be pregnant in the next month or so and it would be a boy!! x


----------



## Mavis

My hubby is convinced its another boy..:winkwink::winkwink: We will see :haha: Now debating wether id have the will power to try and not find out what it is at the 20 week scan and keep it a suprise...let me see :winkwink::wacko::shrug:....Naaaaaah id have to know :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah i wanna know too,we didnt find out with our first as i wasnt bothered but really wanna know this time. Have been talking hubby round to it the last few days as he doesnt want to know!! x


----------



## majm1241

Can I join? I'm End of November too due on the 28th. :wave: Hi to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## takingforever

I want to be added now please if thats ok been to see the doc showed him my tests he said i am definatly up the duff :haha: :cloud9: Got a scan on April 6th and first MW appointment on 20th April @ 10 
god im soooooo excited and i love the december dreamers name :)


----------



## Kerrieann

takingforever- glad everything went ok at docs and have added you now!! x

majm1241-congrats hun, have added you too x


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,
How is everyone doing?
Now that i'm over the shock of getting pregnant i'm trying to remember all the things i can and can't do like avoiding certain foods etc but my baby brain is killing me :cry:
You'd think second time around i'd know it all! I even lent all my books to a friend who's pregnant and don't exactly want to give the game away by asking for them back!!
Ok so far i've tried to lower all caffine intake. I'm lucky i don't eat pate, soft cheese etc so no loss there. Cut alcohol and don't smoke so thats ok.
Now beyond that i can't think of any other changes to make ??? Anyone??


----------



## subaru555

Congrats ladies!!! Can't believe your here already!


----------



## perfect21

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> How is everyone doing?
> Now that i'm over the shock of getting pregnant i'm trying to remember all the things i can and can't do like avoiding certain foods etc but my baby brain is killing me :cry:
> You'd think second time around i'd know it all! I even lent all my books to a friend who's pregnant and don't exactly want to give the game away by asking for them back!!
> Ok so far i've tried to lower all caffine intake. I'm lucky i don't eat pate, soft cheese etc so no loss there. Cut alcohol and don't smoke so thats ok.
> Now beyond that i can't think of any other changes to make ??? Anyone??

I'm the same!!!! I quit smoking 2 weeks ago and now i'm so glad i did! I have bought decaf coffee and won't be having a drink on a friday night anymore lol :thumbup:
Can i ask everyone what symptoms you've all got? I've got very sore bbs and keep feeling a bit light headed and faint, been tired and bloated too!! theses symptoms are the same as i had with all 3 of my boys!! :)


----------



## hopefully2

Hey,
well done on the fags! You've every incentive now for keeping off them.

Symptoms with me are kinda coming and going. Tiredness is the main thing really, its like a wall i find it really hard to get over.
Have been having period like cramps a few times a day (which makes me think af is coming!!!) but i do remember this from last time.
Boobs aren't sore or any bigger :cry: which is different from last time.
Definately bloated and feeling very full.

So how about everyone else?


----------



## Kerrieann

Ok well since yesterday my boobs have gone up 2 sizes! They cant be hidden at all! And so sore, didnt have this with my son. been getting on and off nausea and very tired and bloated all the time!
Ive went and got decaff tea and coffee, no alcohol, quit smoking in Jan anyway, been extra careful when lifting things and doing certain things, also not having really hot baths anymore :-( x


----------



## hopefully2

Wow you've gotten loads of symptoms!! Great sign your hormone level is nice and high :thumbup:
I forgot about the baths! And do you know now i know i can't have one it sounds like bliss! Is it just really hot baths or baths altogether that are not the best for us??
Well done on quitting smoking, baby is a nice reward for you x


----------



## hopefully2

P.S. Bit jealous about those boobies!!!! Mine could do with a bit of swelling after the damage baby number 1 did :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

You can still have baths just not the ones where you have to lower urself really slowly into it!! Thats how i used to have mine! :haha: Its the same as no saunas or hot tubs either :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

hopefully2 said:


> P.S. Bit jealous about those boobies!!!! Mine could do with a bit of swelling after the damage baby number 1 did :haha:

:haha: dont be jealous they are now 36E and not comfortable at all!! Although hubby likes them :haha:


----------



## hopefully2

My parents have just installed a sauna and jacuzzi :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

gutted!! thats crap :-(


----------



## hopefully2

Holy Cow!!!! Bet that is a bit uncomfortable alright!!!
Did you get measured for new bra's?


----------



## Kerrieann

I had to go to asda yesterday and get two new bras! Probly not much point getting a maternity one just yet


----------



## hopefully2

Must dig out my maternity ones from last time and see what size they are..... and hope i fill them again soon!!


----------



## Kerrieann

I checked my ones and they are too small! x


----------



## majm1241

Kerrieann said:


> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> P.S. Bit jealous about those boobies!!!! Mine could do with a bit of swelling after the damage baby number 1 did :haha:
> 
> :haha: dont be jealous they are now 36E and not comfortable at all!! Although hubby likes them :haha:Click to expand...

So are mine!!! Mine are so sore and swollen too!!! Mark said I can't get a breast reduction because it's a waste of ta tas! :haha:


----------



## hopefully2

Kerrieann said:


> I checked my ones and they are too small! x

I reckon you are going to give Jordan a run for her money!!!


----------



## hopefully2

Girls you are just trying to make me jealous now!!!!!


----------



## majm1241

I too bought decaf coffee and have not had caffeine for months!! Including chocolate! I don't drink or smoke so I am good on that. Well, I like a bit ofcwine every once in a while but not while preggers!I also cannot remember everything about being pregnant. Been over five years when I had my healthy pregnancy with Jace! Lemons a d peppermints are my friends! Got this craving for lemonade and peppermibt gum! Yummo!

My boobs are swollen too and so sore! My morning sickness feels worse. Been achy and nauseated nonstop for over 12 hours! Had a hard time sleeping last night. Oh, when I am sleeping and So tired, Mark says I make wierd noises that wakes him up! :blush: :shrug:


----------



## jaimad

Morning ladies! I'm feeling a bit more sickly today...ugh! I was not sick with any of my others so this is all new. Actually I felt the best I ever had when I was preggo but not this time around! Just goes to show every pregnancy is different! I go in this Wednesday for my first appointment & hopefully not far after that I will get my first scan! I am high risk due to having my tubes reversed so more suseptable to a ectopic. I'm hoping I see that little beanie right where it's supposed to be!


----------



## bonjerelli

december the 3rd...! x


----------



## Kerrieann

bonjerelli said:


> december the 3rd...! x

Welcome and congrats!! :happydance::thumbup:
How have you been, many symptoms yet? :flower:


----------



## perfect21

:cry::cry::cry: well looks like i opened my mouth to soon. started spotting this afternoon :cry: please dont anyone say it could just be nothing, i've lost 2 previously so i no whats happening :cry: got the doctors in the morning, hopefully now they'll investigate why this keeps happening to me :cry: so hard to understand when i have 3 healthy boys :cry::cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: If this really is whatyou think it is hun. Really hope it isnt tho, let us know how the doctors go xxx


----------



## hopefully2

Huge hugs xxxxxx


----------



## pixiepower

Hi ladies,
am tentatively saying hi as I got bfp this morning on frer and a digi, officially would not be due af till Friday but I have a feeling I oved a few days early and am probably 4 weeks judging by the lines and other symptoms. So gonna split the difference and say 8th December till I have scan.
I have 3 kids already aged 10, 8 and 6, and this will be first one with my new partner, who doesn't even know yet as I want to get to Friday first, we have had a few chemicals but never a positive digi or strong lines like this morning so feeling really confident 
right now my whole abdomen feels achy and heavy and I am a tad nauseous, which is all really good although I could do without feeling like this so soon lol.
Btw, kerriann, I am in Stevenage too, small world! But am 31 so doubt we would have same friends. 
Good luck to all December ladies and hope to get to know all of you, congrats to all xx


----------



## Kerrieann

pixiepower said:


> Hi ladies,
> am tentatively saying hi as I got bfp this morning on frer and a digi, officially would not be due af till Friday but I have a feeling I oved a few days early and am probably 4 weeks judging by the lines and other symptoms. So gonna split the difference and say 8th December till I have scan.
> I have 3 kids already aged 10, 8 and 6, and this will be first one with my new partner, who doesn't even know yet as I want to get to Friday first, we have had a few chemicals but never a positive digi or strong lines like this morning so feeling really confident
> right now my whole abdomen feels achy and heavy and I am a tad nauseous, which is all really good although I could do without feeling like this so soon lol.
> Btw, kerriann, I am in Stevenage too, small world! But am 31 so doubt we would have same friends.
> Good luck to all December ladies and hope to get to know all of you, congrats to all xx

Hiya and congratulations!! :hugs: What a small world, eh, you never know we might already know each other! :haha: How exciting have you thought how you will tell oh yet? x


----------



## majm1241

Perfect21 :hug:


----------



## pixiepower

Nope, not sure yet, but like I said am keeping it to myself till Friday, apart from you ladies of course lol. I think I'll just know when the right time is. Even though he wants this, he's the sort that needs a while to take things in, so it won't be a cartwheels type of thing, more a quiet ok which will sink in over time, sounds funny but I know he's that sort of guy. :winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

He will probly be happier then u think, my oh was th esame lol x


----------



## mrsbling

Hello ladies,

How are we all doing?

Well, symptoms today have been slight nausea, achey pains in lower abdo/groin, higher than normal temperature of 37.5c, loose bowels (sorry TMI:blush: ) and generally feeling tired, weak and rubbish .......and apparently this is only the start of things to come :) 

So all in all,feeling great :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## Mavis

Perfect 21 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pixiepower

mrsbling said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How are we all doing?
> 
> Well, symptoms today have been slight nausea, achey pains in lower abdo/groin, higher than normal temperature of 37.5c, loose bowels (sorry TMI:blush: ) and generally feeling tired, weak and rubbish .......and apparently this is only the start of things to come :)
> 
> So all in all,feeling great :thumbup: :rofl:

you have just described how I'm feeling:wacko: I was getting a bit concerned with the achy crampy rubbish feeling combined with the loose bowel as all i hear about is constipation, nice to know someone else has this too, not that i wish it on either of us:hugs:


----------



## Mavis

Evening Ladies :hi: Ive been feeling mega sicky today, decided to do another digi and ive gone up to 2-3 :happydance: Hubby and I are going to docs on wednesday...I cant believe this is happening to us again SO soon still in shock. Im sure we may get a lecture off of doc :shrug: :winkwink:


----------



## mrsbling

pixiepower said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> How are we all doing?
> 
> Well, symptoms today have been slight nausea, achey pains in lower abdo/groin, higher than normal temperature of 37.5c, loose bowels (sorry TMI:blush: ) and generally feeling tired, weak and rubbish .......and apparently this is only the start of things to come :)
> 
> So all in all,feeling great :thumbup: :rofl:
> 
> you have just described how I'm feeling:wacko: I was getting a bit concerned with the achy crampy rubbish feeling combined with the loose bowel as all i hear about is constipation, nice to know someone else has this too, not that i wish it on either of us:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, its definitely good to speak to people with similar symptoms - was starting to think mine were a bit strange, but seems like they are the norm :)


----------



## lolly25

Congrats to the new ladies x x 

Perfect21 :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hi all , just caught up on this thread, symptoms today just really sore boobs, headache and strechy/achey pains . Going the doctors in the morning , and have a scan booked for the 19th April x


----------



## StinaLeigh

hi ladies! I too am tentatively saying "hi" I just got a faint but immediately there BFP today (11dpo) and have had a number of symptoms over the past few weeks. AF actually not due 'til tomorrow. We've been trying for our first for just shy of a year and this was our 4th round of clomid so I'm still in shock that we finally did it!! due date calculator tells me I'm due Dec 8th. hooray!


----------



## pixiepower

Big congrats Stinaleigh, that's fab! Welcome to the dreamers, looks like we could be bump buddies as I am the 8th too ;-)

Morning ladies,
woken up straight into bloated swirly tummy with looseness this morning, this is the 3rd day now, used to getting IBS like attacks and it calming down but this is constant, very annoying. How are all of you today?


----------



## Kerrieann

StinaLeigh said:


> hi ladies! I too am tentatively saying "hi" I just got a faint but immediately there BFP today (11dpo) and have had a number of symptoms over the past few weeks. AF actually not due 'til tomorrow. We've been trying for our first for just shy of a year and this was our 4th round of clomid so I'm still in shock that we finally did it!! due date calculator tells me I'm due Dec 8th. hooray!

:happydance: Big congratulations to you!! Welcome to our thread! :flower: x


----------



## cho

hey!!! can i come!


----------



## cho

he he i got told 8th dec too to the calculator?


----------



## perfect21

hi ladies. i went to the doctors and they are sending me for a blood test but not untill next week :growlmad: which is confusing and then i have to go back to the doctor and she will refer me to the hospital. she seemed as confused as i am why this has happened 3 times to me when i had 3 perfectly fine pregnancies and births before. me personally i think its just one of those things, maybe i want it too much. anyway i'm going to stop rambling on now, if anyone can tell me how to delete my posts i would be gratefull, i feel i should leave all you lucky ladies to have happy posts on this thread with out mine stuck in the middle! good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte of corse you can join! hehe, will add you in now hun x


----------



## Kerrieann

perfect21 said:


> hi ladies. i went to the doctors and they are sending me for a blood test but not untill next week :growlmad: which is confusing and then i have to go back to the doctor and she will refer me to the hospital. she seemed as confused as i am why this has happened 3 times to me when i had 3 perfectly fine pregnancies and births before. me personally i think its just one of those things, maybe i want it too much. anyway i'm going to stop rambling on now, if anyone can tell me how to delete my posts i would be gratefull, i feel i should leave all you lucky ladies to have happy posts on this thread with out mine stuck in the middle! good luck to everyone xxx

Dontfeellike you need to delete your posts hun,but if you still want to i would ask the bnb team as i tried to delete mine before and i couldnt. Hope your ok hun, i cant believe they are making you wait so long for a blood test!! Surely thats not right! :hugs: x


----------



## Kerrieann

perfect21 said:


> hi ladies. i went to the doctors and they are sending me for a blood test but not untill next week :growlmad: which is confusing and then i have to go back to the doctor and she will refer me to the hospital. she seemed as confused as i am why this has happened 3 times to me when i had 3 perfectly fine pregnancies and births before. me personally i think its just one of those things, maybe i want it too much. anyway i'm going to stop rambling on now, if anyone can tell me how to delete my posts i would be gratefull, i feel i should leave all you lucky ladies to have happy posts on this thread with out mine stuck in the middle! good luck to everyone xxx

Dont feel like you need to delete your posts hun,but if you still want to i would ask the bnb team as i tried to delete mine before and i couldnt. Hope your ok hun, i cant believe they are making you wait so long for a blood test!! Surely thats not right! :hugs: x


----------



## pixiepower

c.holdway said:


> hey!!! can i come!

nice to meet you and welcome to the dreamers!:hugs:


Just got back from the dr a little while ago, so its all confirmed, have first midwife appt booked for 10th may and i am beyond excited:happydance: he did laugh at my 5 bfps I showed him though. Maternity prescription certificate filled out and sent off too at the dr's. oohh its all happening.
Btw i caved and told oh last night, dont think i had a chance of holding off until friday, and as predicted hes having a panic and being very cool about it. Men!!! thankfully he has till december to get excited. I think once he sees a scan he will be fine..I hope lol.
:hugs: to all x


----------



## Kerrieann

Lol how funny, i was thinking about taking my tests in too :haha: Glad all is well! My midwife apt is 27th April, i cant wait! I have just seen a thread where ladies are listening to heart beats at 8/9 weeks on their own dopplers and i really want one, have any of you heard of this? Its just i thought you couldnt hear the heart beat till alot later! x


----------



## lolly25

Afternoon all well went the drs this morning and got my first appointment the 18th May, but have got a early scan too on the 19th april :happydance:x



Kerrieann said:


> Lol how funny, i was thinking about taking my tests in too :haha: Glad all is well! My midwife apt is 27th April, i cant wait! I have just seen a thread where ladies are listening to heart beats at 8/9 weeks on their own dopplers and i really want one, have any of you heard of this? Its just i thought you couldnt hear the heart beat till alot later! x

I wouldnt try to listen this early as alot of women can not hear the heartbeat so early, thous often results in undue stress and panic, and there is a specific sound to listen for , normal its maternal heart rate or placental pulsation thats heard early not the actual babys heartrate x


----------



## jaimad

Hello ladies! How is everyone doing? Well ms has kicked in this morning for sure...ugh. I am fixing to head to the lab & get more blood drawn. It's been 6 days since the last one so I am hoping for some awesome numbers! I also have my first ob appointment tomorrow morning & I am so excited. The days seem to be dragging on. Atleast it is gorgeous outside today so I will try to stay busy! I am hoping for an early scan either this week or next so we can make sure our little bean is in place! I will let you all know what my numbers are once I get them.


----------



## loopdido

Just wanted to pop in and say congrats on your pregnancies! I was a December Star '09 - my daughter was born on the 16th December. It's quite a strange time of year to have a baby, especially near to Christmas, but is it lovely..........


----------



## lylasmummy

Hey lovely ladies, got my :bfp: this morning, baby due 6th Dec. Can I join you?? xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations lylasmummy, corse you can join, just adding you now! xx


----------



## lylasmummy

Thanks hun, Im so excited but nervous too, I was such a worrier with my 1st and had real bad MS so hoping for a better pregnancy this time around xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ar ima worrier too, i wasnt with my son tho at all, nothing bad crossed my mind even once which is strange that now im always worrying!! Had no real bad symptoms with my son either other then spots, backache and alot of swelling near the end. But have every symptom going with this one!! :haha: How have you been feeling so far? x


----------



## cho

ah have u kerri, i dont really have many symptoms, is lot of cm a sign other than that just had crampy and a little icky x


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah the cm is a really good symptom, i still have it now but not as much as the first few days! x


----------



## lylasmummy

Kerrieann said:


> Ar ima worrier too, i wasnt with my son tho at all, nothing bad crossed my mind even once which is strange that now im always worrying!! Had no real bad symptoms with my son either other then spots, backache and alot of swelling near the end. But have every symptom going with this one!! :haha: How have you been feeling so far? x

Funny how we panic isnt it. Symptoms wise... Ive Had awful heartburn this last week, I had it in 3rd tri with 1st. Been very tired and boobs sore. and today Im VERY bloated and got stitch like pains in my sides. xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah im sooo bloated too, i swear i look 4/5 months pregnant,not good when ur trying to hide it so i just look fat! :haha:


----------



## mom2pne

Wish me luck that I can join you! I just went for a blood test as I'm 16 dpo. I won't know for another hour if it's positive or not. 

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Kerrieann

Arr good luck hun!! Hope you will be joining us!! x


----------



## hopefully2

Ok my crazy baby brain just made me do another pregnancy test and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant(from conception) so think i can rest a bit easier. I was thinking i imagined the whole thing!
I'm in the high risk clinic tomorrow due to previous premature baby so wish me luck.


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck hopefully 2 let us know how you get on hun :hugs:


----------



## lylasmummy

Kerrieann said:


> Yeah im sooo bloated too, i swear i look 4/5 months pregnant,not good when ur trying to hide it so i just look fat! :haha:

I know how u feel, my tummy looks huge, well bigger than usual, Im sure its just bloatedness and nothing else tho lol. I had to unbutton my jeans earlier, I now have them off, locked the front door first, hubby thinks Im a weirdo :haha: x


----------



## Mavis

Evening all :hi: Congratulations to new ladies :dance: Today I havent felt so sicky but I am feeling so tired. Hubby and I off to the docs 2moro to have pregnancy confirmed and discuss any complications, we had a couple of complications towards the end of my last pregnancy but nothing serious...He may however have somthing to say about having another pregnancy so soon...ah well :shrug: Take care ladies :thumbup::flower:xxxxxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Impretty sure he wont say anything,its none of his bloody buisiness!!! :haha: Good luck hun, let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Catters

Can I be added please? I think I'm due right around the 3rd of December. Just so happy!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mavis

Lol Kerrieann...Your so right :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Catters congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Will add you now! x


----------



## majm1241

Kerrieann said:


> Impretty sure he wont say anything,its none of his bloody buisiness!!! :haha: Good luck hun, let us know how it goes :hugs:

I thought the same thing! :haha:

GL Sweetie!!!


----------



## cho

Hi everyone how are you all today, i have woke up with extremely sore boobs and there like rock solid! quite nice really (firmest they have looked in a while haha)has anyone having trouble sleeping i am constantly tired at the mo and go to bed really early well like 9 which is early for us, but i wake all night i got up at half 2 thinking it was morning !!! loopy!


----------



## StinaLeigh

I'm fairly symptom free right now - a bit tired, tender breasts, and a lump in my throat that makes me feel mildly sicky at times. But I am wishing for more dreadful symptoms to reassure me! Ha! Is it funny that I'm wishing for that? I'm sure as soon a MS sets in I'll wish it away. :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats IF you get morning sickness! I didnt get it at all with my first, but feel sick all day now and got a feeling it will turn into full ms soon! :-( It is funny tho how we wish to have the horrible symptoms just for reassurance, lolm :haha: x


----------



## Mavis

Hello everyone :hugs: Hope everyone is feeling o.k today. Went to docs this afternoon and im now feeling so much better, the thing that I was worried about was that I had a c-section with Ewan in november and as you may know this pregnancy wasnt exactly planned :wacko: but we are exstatic as we had a lot of problems TTC Ewan I still cant quite believe it, anyway doc said there is no reason that I should have any probs and i'll just be monitered a bit more closely, much to say Stuart (hubs) and I came out of there on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah thats excellent news hunny :hugs: xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

well how ya doin ladies, i have not been on this thread in awhile!


----------



## pixiepower

Mavis said:


> Hello everyone :hugs: Hope everyone is feeling o.k today. Went to docs this afternoon and im now feeling so much better, the thing that I was worried about was that I had a c-section with Ewan in november and as you may know this pregnancy wasnt exactly planned :wacko: but we are exstatic as we had a lot of problems TTC Ewan I still cant quite believe it, anyway doc said there is no reason that I should have any probs and i'll just be monitered a bit more closely, much to say Stuart (hubs) and I came out of there on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xxxx

That's great news, really pleased for you  x


----------



## Mavis

Thanks girls :hugs: Forgot to say I also thought Id do a digi to take with me (and I just dont really need any excuse to poas lol :winkwink: ) And its gone to 3+ :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilbabylove

december 2nd is my estimated due date I see the doctor in two weeks! :) praying this little bean sticks. ahh. hopefully it will be a thanksgiving baby bean! :) good luck to all


----------



## brooke22

StinaLeigh said:


> I'm fairly symptom free right now - a bit tired, tender breasts, and a lump in my throat that makes me feel mildly sicky at times. But I am wishing for more dreadful symptoms to reassure me! Ha! Is it funny that I'm wishing for that? I'm sure as soon a MS sets in I'll wish it away. :)

Stina...I'm about the same as you and I've thought the same thing. I am tired at night, my boobs are kinda sore and I have a sensitive sense of smell, but that's about it. Occassionally I feel like I have a weak stomach, but not that much, and I'm on week 6 now so I feel like I should be experiencing a lot more. I guess I'm thankful I'm not stuck at the toilet, but at the same time it would be reassuring to feel something. Although, I just went in yesterday to have another blood draw (I went through IVF so this is part of the follow-up they do) and it had raised adequately. My HcG level was 2508 and they wanted it to be at least 1000, so I was definitely pleased with that. I guess I'll enjoy being "not sick" for as long as it lasts!


----------



## californiamom

:wave: Hi ladies. Congrats on all of your Dec babies!

I just found out yesterday that I'm pregnant with our second. I am cautious though because AF isn't even due until Saturday and we miscarried Oct 2009. Since we're not telling friends and family right away, I thought it would be fun to join this thread. My EDD is Dec 10th!


----------



## Piebear2901

Glad to see others that are due in December! :thumbup:

I haven't been to the doctor yet (April 14th when I hit 6 weeks) but my estimated due date is December 8th, based on my period. Weee! :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations californiamom and piebear2901!! :happydance: will add you both in now :hugs: xx


----------



## c-demers

I'm due the 2nd, woohoo! Congrats all! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats c-demers!! :hugs: x


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies

Please may I join you all?

I got my BFP after 3 years trying a few days ago, Dr confirmed it and bloods have shown my beta levels are increasing really well.
I have an early scan on the 16th and am hoping seeing a heartbeat (if one shows up) will reduce my stress and worry a little.

My EED is currently 04/12/2010, although I'm sure the Dr/midwife will change it about a bit. :rofl:

I'm feeling ok, very tired (although 30degree heat doesn't help that!), I am peeing a lot - although that could be due to DF making me drink loads (see previous comment on the heat :haha:)

Apart from that we are just on :cloud9: we really weren't expecting this at all - I've just got a new horse to play with and we have a 5 month old puppy! 
We'd given up over the last couple of month, and were pursuing a round or 2 of IUI over winter and then the adoption route.


----------



## lolly25

Congrats to all the new ladies yay :happydance:
Does anyone know when the cbd indicator changes i got 1-2 on sunday , and 1-2 on wednesday although it showed pregnant quite quick x


----------



## mwmm

Hey everyone and congrats!!
I am due Dec the 8th!


----------



## Kerrieann

Farie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Please may I join you all?
> 
> I got my BFP after 3 years trying a few days ago, Dr confirmed it and bloods have shown my beta levels are increasing really well.
> I have an early scan on the 16th and am hoping seeing a heartbeat (if one shows up) will reduce my stress and worry a little.
> 
> My EED is currently 04/12/2010, although I'm sure the Dr/midwife will change it about a bit. :rofl:
> 
> I'm feeling ok, very tired (although 30degree heat doesn't help that!), I am peeing a lot - although that could be due to DF making me drink loads (see previous comment on the heat :haha:)
> 
> Apart from that we are just on :cloud9: we really weren't expecting this at all - I've just got a new horse to play with and we have a 5 month old puppy!
> We'd given up over the last couple of month, and were pursuing a round or 2 of IUI over winter and then the adoption route.

Wow BIG congrats to you hun!! Good luck with your scan, and cant wait to hear back from you about everything! :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Lolly25- I would leave it at least 8 days from when you did it to see a change up to the next week 

mwmm- Congratulations on ur :bfp: :happydance: xx


----------



## sun

Congrats to all the December mummies!!!! :happydance:
My little guy was supposed to be a December 10 baby (but came along November 14 instead) - can't believe the 2010 December babies are on the way already!!

xx


----------



## vetmom

Due December 10. And VERY thankful to have you ladies to share it with. Trying to keep it a secret from family at least for a few weeks. This is our first and my family has a long history of miscarriage, so I'm nervous. Glad to see that everyone else is too! Very comforting.
I have nothing other than tiredness to report. But that's probably from being up all night chatting with DH :wohoo:


----------



## 1littlecarrot

i just found out yesterday that i am expecting a baby on December 11, 2010! my partner and i are just beaming! going to tell the family on easter by slipping a card in their easter baskets! so fun!


----------



## mommymillard

I cannot believe that there are December babies already. My little lady will be 2 12-12-2010. I has gone by so fast. Now our new little one due 11-1-2010. I am so excited for you guys, December babies are so fun. :)


----------



## debsbaby

Hi! I am due Dec. 3rd, but will be a c-section due to thin scar from 3 prior c-sections, so I think that they will probably schedule me a bit early since they do not want me to labor. 

I wish us all very sticky babydust and a healthy 9 months.


----------



## Piebear2901

c.holdway said:


> ah have u kerri, i dont really have many symptoms, is lot of cm a sign other than that just had crampy and a little icky x

I'm at the same stage as you and I don't have a whole lot of symptoms either. 
What I have had is mild fatigue--been taking more naps, mild breast tenderness that comes and goes and some cramping which comes and goes as well. I don't seem to have morning sickness yet although I suppose sometimes I feel nauseous. But its hard for me to tell which is pregnancy and which is my Fibromyalgia. Sigh.

I also noticed I can't eat a whole lot at a time anymore but have to eat more frequent small meals. Anyone else have that? I feel like my stomach shrunk.

And yea not having tons of symptoms makes me not really feel pregnant either. Plus I'm not showing of course. 
I'm sure we're going to wish we didn't' feel anything in a few months though. lol


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls! So I plucked up the courage to come in here! I'm due December 2nd (by LMP) I had an ectopic pregnancy last September and lost my left tube hence the apprehension. However, I had an early scan on Wednesday and bean is in the right place this time :happydance: Just now praying that it's a sticky! Got another scan a week today to check for heartbeat. Fingers crossed! Congrats ladies! x


----------



## cho

Hi everyone, i cant help but feel so nervous last few days, still dashing to toilet every 10 mins thinking im bleeding but loads of cm!!!! huh. boobs were really sore in night not too bad this morning, i keep thinking my symptoms are just going to stop, its driving me insane. Does anyone find it really uncomfotable to lie on stomach already !!!! i feel like im sleeping on a full stomach and my stomach is extremely bloated im sure a lot more than it should be will have to get that checked i think !!!! it feels real diff this time :shrug: i hope evryone is feeling ok and not too sicky !!


----------



## Hollybush75

:hi:

From my ov date (ovulated on CD28) my due date is 8th December :thumbup:

Hoping this one first of all sticks then secondly thrives and I get a healthy baby to cuddle at Christmas time.


----------



## you&me

Congratulations to all of you December Mummies :happydance:

My first born was a christmas day baby, 3 months premature however!!

Wishing you all a healthy and happy 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamer11

Hey everyone!! I'm new here, and I got my BFP last week! So excited and terrified ( this will be my first ). Due date is Dec 8th!


----------



## cho

welcome dreamer11, wish u happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Dreamer11

Thanks! And congrats to you all!


----------



## lilbabylove

EDD is december 2!! =)


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> Hi everyone, i cant help but feel so nervous last few days, still dashing to toilet every 10 mins thinking im bleeding but loads of cm!!!! huh. boobs were really sore in night not too bad this morning, i keep thinking my symptoms are just going to stop, its driving me insane. Does anyone find it really uncomfotable to lie on stomach already !!!! i feel like im sleeping on a full stomach and my stomach is extremely bloated im sure a lot more than it should be will have to get that checked i think !!!! it feels real diff this time :shrug: i hope evryone is feeling ok and not too sicky !!

yes, I am having trouble sleeping on my stomach, as stomach and boobs really ache if i lie on them, so I have to sleep on my side - but its a small price to pay ;)

My stomach feels so bloated its unreal..... keep thinking other people will notice as it seems so huge lol !!!!


----------



## lolly25

hey all x
Kerriann can you please change my due date, when i work it out on pregnology by my ov date im actually due the 7th Dec thanks x x


----------



## cho

oh glad im not the only one. Maybe we have twins heheheh dh would love that , not me!!


----------



## 3boys

just wanted to say congrats to all December mommies to be! x x


----------



## pixiepower

Hi ladies,
hows everyone feeling today? I'm a tad emotional lets say, teary over nearly everything, oh dear!
apart from that physically the only reason i know I'm pregnant is my sore boobs, nothing else yet.
What was interesting was that I was at the supermarket earlier and i have bought a ton of fresh fruit, fruit juice, ice lollies, I think my body is trying to tell me what it wants. I dont want to go near chocolate, sweets, biscuits. which is almost a shame given all the chocolate heading my way sunday, but great if i end up slimmer at the end of this than before i started:haha: I guess my body knows it needs healthy food hhmmm. anyone else finding themselves drawn to some foods and avoiding others?

hugs to all and a very happy easter! xx


----------



## Hollybush75

I'm getting a bit fed up of the cramping :( - yesterday I had some cracking cramps really painful now today they've been there pretty much all day on and off but dull aches than cramps. I KNOW this is probably just stretching but I'm getting fed up of it now. I can't keep the worry from my mind that this one just isn't going to stick :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi everyone, wow i dont come on for a day and then we get lots more ladies!! Woo-hoo,congratulations to all the new ladies with :bfp: s, :hugs: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive been getting a horrible "pain" today and cant help but freak out and think its the worst! Not sure if its like stretching or stitch like but in left pelvic area, do you think this is normal? Im glad im not the only one to worry about every little ache and pain, its hard not too really when you read some of the heart renching stories on here :cry:


----------



## Naturalmystic

CONGRATS ladies. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mths


----------



## pixiepower

Hollybush75 said:


> I'm getting a bit fed up of the cramping :( - yesterday I had some cracking cramps really painful now today they've been there pretty much all day on and off but dull aches than cramps. I KNOW this is probably just stretching but I'm getting fed up of it now. I can't keep the worry from my mind that this one just isn't going to stick :(




Kerrieann said:


> Ive been getting a horrible "pain" today and cant help but freak out and think its the worst! Not sure if its like stretching or stitch like but in left pelvic area, do you think this is normal? Im glad im not the only one to worry about every little ache and pain, its hard not too really when you read some of the heart renching stories on here :cry:

Hi ladies,
this is my 5th pregnancy and i hate to say it but yes, the stretching and cramping are part of the deal. The cramping will ease away in the next couple of weeks, or should do, its just baby setting up camp. With the stretching sometimes it can feel like your tummy is being pulled down or the skin is stretching, mine used to pull terribly at the end of the day and I'm talking early weeks, its the body adjusting.
Kerrieann, you mentioned the left pelvic area and i just wondered if you had any other symptoms of a UTI? Reason i say that is the lymph gland is located there and a UTI can cause this to swell up, I thought I had bad ovulation pains or even a cyst/ ectopic before I found out it was just a nasty side effect of UTIs. your gp should be able to examine you and be able to tell if its the gland. I have a long history of UTIs and am suffering as i type badly. I've just phoned the out of hours dr and they are arranging a prescription for antibiotics to go to the chemist for me, its too long a weekend to carry on suffering for me:cry:Seriously i feel like I am sitting on razorblades!! Fingers crossed by this time tomorrow I'll be doing better.

Btw welcome to all the new december ladies, seems to be a lot of us already, so many xmas pressies coming our way:hugs:


----------



## Dreamer11

Hey all, I'm feeling soo tired and sore nipples but that's about it. Last night I woke up with severe crampy gas pains, I was so scared. But is it normal that I'm not feeling much symptoms? Like during the day I feel so normal?


----------



## pixiepower

Hiya hun,
at this stage yep its normal, give it a couple of weeks and you'll feel more trust me. I remember every pregnancy thinking i was going to get away with it all and then 6/7 weeks hits me like a ton of bricks lol. You'll probably notice that you start going off foods or struggle to find something you want to eat, combine that with increasing tiredness and you'll soon feel good and pregnant!
Don't worry about the crampy gas too much, they always report constipation as an early pregnancy sign, with me its gas and the exact opposite of constipation, 5 days straight here and still going ggrrr lol.


----------



## majm1241

I too have had some mild cramps and aches. Scary but I know everything is fine! :) I;ve been craving all healthy food which is good, but tonight I caved and ordered a Garden Salad Calzone (spinach, tomatoes and mozzarella cheese) and added Ham in it. Plus, I ordered a side of Hummus! Mmm!!! Can't wait for it to be delivered now! :happydance: Oh, and I am still craving lemons and lemonade! Yummo!


----------



## calliebaby

Hi! My name is Callie and I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant. My edd is December 11th. It's nice to read about all of your symptoms. I am having cramps on and off throughout the day. The first symptoms I had were: peeing every hour (and then some), slight headaches everyday, sore/bigger nipples and boobs, stomach cramps and food aversion/extreme hunger at the same time. Yikes.


----------



## Dreamer11

Thanx so much Pixiepower and Majm1241! It's great to hear all about everyones symptoms! I definatley used to eat sugar like it's going out of style and now I don't want to look at it! And have noticed that I'd prefer healthier foods, funny how that works....


----------



## majm1241

Definiteky healthier foods! That dinner I ordered did not go to well! :sick:


----------



## Piebear2901

Is it weird that I'm hardly having any symptoms? I mean I notice my boobs are a tiny bit bigger and my nipples have been tingly off and on plus getting more tender. No nausea though and I'm able to eat plenty normal. I do notice I have to eat more small frequent meals or my blood sugar drops. And the cramping seems to have slowed for now. Makes me worried that my symptoms aren't so bad. Reassurance please! :help:


----------



## pixiepower

calliebaby said:


> Hi! My name is Callie and I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant. My edd is December 11th. It's nice to read about all of your symptoms. I am having cramps on and off throughout the day. The first symptoms I had were: peeing every hour (and then some), slight headaches everyday, sore/bigger nipples and boobs, stomach cramps and food aversion/extreme hunger at the same time. Yikes.

Hi callie,
a big welcome and congrats, sounds like a good strong bubba in there


----------



## Farie

All ok with me, very tired and a little queasy on and off, but not to bad, pretty sure it will kick in soon! I hope so anyway, it will make me feel more pregnant, BB are sore still tho

It still feels surreal we got our BFP, after 3 years I cannot believe its real and am so scared somethings going to go wrong :-(

I cannot wait for the scan on the 16th, I so so hope there is a little heart beating


----------



## mrsbling

Farie said:


> All ok with me, very tired and a little queasy on and off, but not to bad, pretty sure it will kick in soon! I hope so anyway, it will make me feel more pregnant, BB are sore still tho
> 
> It still feels surreal we got our BFP, after 3 years I cannot believe its real and am so scared somethings going to go wrong :-(
> 
> I cannot wait for the scan on the 16th, I so so hope there is a little heart beating

Hiya :wave:

I know that feeling, as we were trying for 2 years - think we need to just chill out and try to enjoy it ............ easier said than done - I know ;) x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hello ladies! 

I'm hoping I can hang out with you until December! Please stick bubba!!!!! I've worked out EDD from ovulation, I make it 12/12/2010 :dance:

I'm also not gettin any symptoms that make me think "DEFFO pregnant" but trying to take some hope from the fact I wasn't really sick with DD!


----------



## lolly25

Morning all,
well up to now my symptoms, cramping have quietend down a little not as constant but still get bouts through out the day ( think cramps are worse for me right when my af would be due) boobs still swollen and tingley:thumbup:, starting to notice sense of smell getting stronger, by week 6 i normally have to change all the soaps and washing powder as the smell makes me :sick:. Also it tend to be about week 6 my ms :sick: kicks in up till then i can eat anything and everythin . Im hungry alot of the time too.
One good thing today my digi is at 2-3 yay !!:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have another digi to do next week, I want to see it move up to 2-3. The digi I did yesterday has gone off, so I can't stare at it anymore and read the word "pregnant" :blush:
I've not taken any tests today, I have 1 FRER and 1 digi left...loads of ICs but they are crap as I dont get lines on them!


----------



## lolly25

I was worrying as i tested wednesday and it still said 1-2 but i was only 4+1 :dohh::dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

why is the 1st tri soooo worryin!? I'm scared to do digi next time incase it says 1-2 again or not pregnant n bursts my bubble! :blush:


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, Ladies! Got my BFP this morning and I just calculated that my lil peanut is due on December 11. It shoulda been due November 30 but I have irregular cycles so I'm gettin me a Christmas baby. lol

I didn't have any real symptoms until last night when I started to feel "different". Up until then it felt exactly like AF. The nausea is definitely starting to kick in but so far its mild and manageable. Also REALLY thirsty.


----------



## lolly25

I think sometimes the more we know the more we worry x


----------



## jazmine18

hi, everyone and congrats!!..im pregnant with baby number 2! due december 9th, its a popular time for me, mums b-day dec 8th, mine dec 3rd and my daughter is nov 30th! lol..very nervous about everything this time round..so hope to make a few bump buddies here! :) xx


----------



## pixiepower

Aww congrats Jazmine:happydance:
have seen you posting in the pregnancy gallery and before, really chuffed for you xx


----------



## Dreamer11

So true lolly25, and the Internet definately doesn't help! Congrats Jazmine and starry night!


----------



## jazmine18

thanks pixiepower! and your due the day before me! yay and thanks dreamer..congrats 2 u both too! xx


----------



## lolly25

Congrats jazmine been following your thread on the pregnancy testing thread x


----------



## nikki-lou25

My best friend has just arrived, I'm DYING to tell her! 

Has anoyone announced to close friends/family? I've told mother in law, and only online friends I've met on forums - I told MIL and she was thrilled and as we don't drive if I needed hospital she'd have to take me!


----------



## lolly25

Ive told a few close friends but no family yet, im planning to tell my FIL and MIL just after my 12 week scan as its there wedding anniversary a few days after so goin to put an anouncement card in there anniversary card, also my babe is due on the FIL birthday x x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just did a IC with 3rd wee of the day, got a nice line - never had a line on IC that I havent had to squint at/invert/tweak etc! 
That's good right? :D


----------



## Hollybush75

I still haven't told my parents, mainly because I don't want to see my mother's face or hear the tales of doom and gloom about how silly I am to get pregnant again after 2 losses, how I shouldn't get my hopes up cos it will probably end up the same way as my last pregnancies, blah blah blah


----------



## lolly25

Hollybush75 said:


> I still haven't told my parents, mainly because I don't want to see my mother's face or hear the tales of doom and gloom about how silly I am to get pregnant again after 2 losses, how I shouldn't get my hopes up cos it will probably end up the same way as my last pregnancies, blah blah blah

Aww im so sorry you have to deal with that, its hard enough trying to deal with being pregnant after a loss, im constantly knicker checking (sorry if tmi) . Maybe in time and after you see your babe well on scan might make it easier to tell her :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

thanks - I'm going up to see them this afternoon as I have to tell them. No doubt if I wait until scans, etc my mother will sulk even more for not telling her - swear to god she's coming up to 65 but behaves like a sulky child at times!


----------



## LunaBean

Can I join please?! I'm due on the 4th Dec!!!! :happydance: Nice wee christmas baby!


----------



## Starry Night

nikki-lou25 said:


> My best friend has just arrived, I'm DYING to tell her!
> 
> Has anoyone announced to close friends/family? I've told mother in law, and only online friends I've met on forums - I told MIL and she was thrilled and as we don't drive if I needed hospital she'd have to take me!

I'm telling immediate family today but I'm also seeing my best friend today but we've decided to not tell extended family or friends until the pregnancy has been confirmed by the doctor and/or it's been a few weeks. The "general public" (ie. Facebook land) won't find out until the first scan or I start to show....whatever comes first. If I'm like my mom I'll start to show pretty much right away.


----------



## lolly25

Was having a play around ~ anyone like this as our banner???

https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg


----------



## Hollybush75

lolly25 said:


> Was having a play around ~ anyone like this as our banner???
> 
> https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg

That's gorg but makes me quake to think that this one is due in Winter 

*_wishes and hopes that we have a mild Winter this year not one like we've just had_*


----------



## jazmine18

thanks lolly! and i think it a great banner!...oh gosh is anyone feeling really tired, i mean thats an understatement, im absoultley exhausted, wow i feel like i have been dosed up with loads of sleeping pills, im struggling to keep my eyes open lol..xx


----------



## cho

im the same i fell asleep today at 12- 2 couldn believe it was awoken by ds sticking stickers on me!!! heheheheh


----------



## bellascar

Hi everyone, can I join?? I'm having a Christmas Baby too!!!!!! Not exactly sure when, but most likely early December. Having a scan in 2 weeks. Very excited to see my baby for the first time.........:happydance:


----------



## Dreamer11

Love the banner too!! I think that being soo sleepy is the only symptom that sticks out for me right now, but I can't sleep seem to sleep in, weird..


----------



## tld223

I am due Dec. 10. hoping to go early as son #1 is the 13, and son #2 is the 17, and hubby is the 26. can't wait though.


----------



## Kerrieann

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE NEW LADIES!!! Am adding you all in now! :happydance:

bellascar- Just let me know once you have your date and will put urs on! 

Btw pains have gone and think its just normal ligaments stretching?? I dunno,but gunna "try" not to worry lol.

Love the banner too!!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Is anyone else frantically lookin for symptoms like me?? 

I'm real tired but that could just be coz DD had a bad night last night. 

I'm such a worrier, I told my Mum as me and DD are stayin over Easter and my best friend. So 3 people know in "the real world" and I'm paranoid I've jinxed myself!


----------



## cho

glad ur feeling better kerri :)


----------



## cho

yes i cant help but look for symptoms in the night as soon as i wake up i prod my boobs lol just to check they still hurt as i am scared they are just going to banish lol, also i seem to think everything is a symptom even if it prob isnt!


----------



## pixiepower

Hi ladies,
wow been a busy day on the thread! Great banner Lolly:thumbup:, really glad the pains have settled down Kerrieann:hugs:

well I had an early morning trip to the hospital to see out of hours gp, my UTI took a hold in a full on nasty way and thankfully I have some antibiotics now. I have a temp and been told to drink lots and take paracetomol. Feeling quite queasy tonight, hungry but everything i eat makes me feel a bit queasier, and full on tired, so yep another one who would like to sleep please.

Hope you all have a great evening, and Lolly/Kerrieann let us know when we can use the banner, cant wait to add it:flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

My boobs aren't sore at all, I keep prodin to see if they are LOL!


----------



## cho

lol, they will be after all that prodding then lol, i keep asking my self are my boobs sore from pregnancy or me prodding them lol !!


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: my boobs are very sore especially my nips!! I thought it was the prodding at first too lol!! 

Im not sure how we go about the banner?? Anyone know? Lolly? xx


----------



## jazmine18

as soon as i posted about being tired i got lots of symptoms, felt more tired, headache, bad indigestion, heaving over the toilet and now feel very nauseous, i feel really rough,i think this is the start of it all for me, exactly how i had it with sophia, but its all worth it! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I sure wish I had something symptomwise to write about lol


----------



## cho

yer its mainly sides of my boobs will have to get a maternity bra i think and my nips well dont get me started lets just say i cant face the shower what so ever!!!! nikki-lou25 im sure u will be waking up in a few days moaning about ur symptoms with us everyone has symptoms at different times and some dont even get any(the luckyones)i cant remember having symptoms this early with ds x


----------



## Kerrieann

pixiepower said:


> Hi ladies,
> wow been a busy day on the thread! Great banner Lolly:thumbup:, really glad the pains have settled down Kerrieann:hugs:
> 
> well I had an early morning trip to the hospital to see out of hours gp, my UTI took a hold in a full on nasty way and thankfully I have some antibiotics now. I have a temp and been told to drink lots and take paracetomol. Feeling quite queasy tonight, hungry but everything i eat makes me feel a bit queasier, and full on tired, so yep another one who would like to sleep please.
> 
> Hope you all have a great evening, and Lolly/Kerrieann let us know when we can use the banner, cant wait to add it:flower:

:hugs: Hope the tablets work and ur feeling alot better soon!! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I didn't get many symptoms with DD if I'm honest with myself...I just keep lookin. 
I have got a few cramps, like AF is goin to come - she better bloody not lol she can stay away!!!


----------



## lolly25

Evening all x

Glad you like the banner the code for it is 
[IMG*]https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg[/IMG*] just take the * out and copy and paste to your signature x x


----------



## cho

hehhe got it thanks !!!!!


----------



## jazmine18

thankyou!!


----------



## lolly25

yay x


----------



## Kerrieann

:yipee: :yipee: Thanks Lolly!! xx


----------



## lolly25

Looking good:happydance::happydance:
Ive been a little worried today as ive not got loads of symtoms but i keep telling myself its early days i dont normally feel proper 'pregnant' till 6weeks when ms :sick: sets in good n proper. Im worrying so much since my mmc :cry: think i need to keep with tonnes of PMA x x


----------



## StinaLeigh

I'm having a few really mild symptoms like fatigue, fullness, mild cramps and sore nips! I'm about 17 dpo or so today and can't stop poas everyday just to continue to convince myself! =) I did go for bloods last week and they more than doubled over 48hrs so that's reassured me a bit!

Oh and thanks for the banner! I'm going to add it now!


----------



## vetmom

I haven't got much to report symptoms-wise either. It's my first, so I'm hoping it's normal. Every once and a while I get a tiny little cramp and I panic that it's AF, but so far so good!
I held off for two days, but told my parents yesterday. There were tears all around. I have to tell everyone at work on Monday for safety reasons, but other than that we hope to be able to keep it secret until everything is a little more "for sure".


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for the banner!

It was so nice telling family today. My SiL, who is in her 2nd trimester with her 2nd child, was giving me tips on where to get the best maternity clothes and where to get regular clothes that can double as maternity. She also encouraged me with the whole ms thing. She said if you're not normally much of a puker (I'm not...it takes alot to get me going) that I should be able to handle nausea. I hope it's true as I've been experiencing it on and off today.

The cutest was my 2 year-old nephew putting his face to my belly and saying, "Hi, baby!".


----------



## kelster823

well haven't been to the docs yet but got my :bfp: today with my EDD to December 11, 2010

sooo excited.. congrats to all the new mommies in this thread


----------



## cho

congratulations kelster823.xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Congrats Kelster - you're a Maca graduate too aren't you?


----------



## nikki-lou25

morning preggy ladies :dance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats kelster! :happydance: xx


----------



## Hollybush75

nikki-lou25 said:


> morning preggy ladies :dance:

:thumbup: Still feels a bit weird knowing I'm pg :happydance: - had an awful dream last night that I took a digi test and it said NOT PREGNANT :cry: - stupid hormones :dohh:


----------



## billylid

Hi ladies, just wondering if I could join in? My EDD is the 6th Dec but will be going for a dating scan in a couple of weeks :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning Nikki-lou, how ru tyoday? Im sooooo tired still! Grrr. And really sick when i got up :-( xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm fine hun, aww no - tired and sick, not good! 

I'm ok, no symptoms yet though...I coughed this morning and gagged but thats not exciting at all haha! I don't know why I want morning sickness, I did this last time I was pg too...wished it upon myself. I wasn't sick until about 7 weeks though.


----------



## nikki-lou25

billylid said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if I could join in? My EDD is the 6th Dec but will be going for a dating scan in a couple of weeks :)


Hiya - congrats on the BFP hun! :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats billylid, have added ur due date to the list! 

:haha: I done this with first pregnancy too wished it upon myself but never ended up with it! I actually wouldnt have even known i was pregnant unless i didnt grow a bump and miss period obviously but didnt get any symptoms till about 7 months on!! But got loads this time so think i prob will get the sickness too :cry: xx


----------



## cho

Hi all, sor boobies have gone :( dont know if thats nomal i woke up did my usual prod and nothing really bit tender but thats it lol. But in the night i woke up loads craving butter on toast couldn believe it i was starving!!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Took a digi this morning and confirmed my bfp but it says i'm only 3-4 weeks pregnant. i have no idea when i ov'd but i had spotting last weekend that I'm sure was implantation. why, oh why, did I have to get my bfp on the weekend when all the doctor's offices are closed? lol 

i'll feel better when my doctor confirms the pregnancy. For now i'm holding onto my fluttery feelings and ms


----------



## jazmine18

morning all! well woke up this morning and was expecting to feel really sick after how i felt last night, but nothing, apart from still bad indigestion, 3rd day in a row now, and im hungry but im scared anything i eat will make it worse!..hope you all ok. x


----------



## billylid

Thanks for the welcome :D and thank you for adding me to the front page! 

My symptoms lately have been really sore boobs and nausea every evening. I do get it a couple of times during the day, but at night it seems to just hang around till I go to sleep. Oh and I have been yawning non stop for the last couple of days.


----------



## mrsbling

hi Ladies :wave:

Thought I would pop in and wish you all a happy easter - hope you have lots of lovely chocolate to eat :) 

How are you all feeling? I have been feeling a bit icky, but nothing really to write home about, some mild cramps and just feeling a bit hot really. 

DH is still following me around making sure I am not doing anything, which is weird when you are used to doing everything!!! ...... If he had his way I would be off work and in bed for the next 7 1/2 months or so :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: That is sooo funny! Wish my hubby would be abit more like that! Lol. I have just tried some of my sons choccie egg and it made me gag! Not a bad thing i suppose :haha: xx


----------



## cho

no i pigged out on ds egg this morning well just a bit lol!! he has loads!!! will last him till next year i think, is everywhere actually shut we have just drove everywhere looking for something open but nothing!


----------



## Hollybush75

I've just been a right pig and eaten a whole tube of Pringles! I really don't fancy my Easter egg :(

I've done lots of housework this morning as the last 2 days I seem to be getting REALLY tired in the afternoon/evening. This, along with some mild nausea, is the only symptoms I'm really getting right now. Enjoying this because if it's like my previous pregnancies then the real nausea/ms is going to hit in about a week! I went to bed last night so tired but I couldn't drop off at all so I watched Over the Rainbow.


----------



## kelster823

Hollybush75 said:


> Congrats Kelster - you're a Maca graduate too aren't you?


Yes I am Holly!!!!! you just posted the other day in our thread about you being preggos!!! :)

Thanks for all the congrats ladies!!!!

I have NO SYMPTONS at all.... except for being very hungry all the time and the occational heartburn and a few crampy like twinges.... no sore (.)(.) at all and no morning sickness.... the last time I was preggo (ended in M/C) my (.)(.) were sooooooooo sore, my sense of smell was unbelievable and I gagged all the time

I am a tad worried about not having any symptons


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have to keep tellin myself that symptoms at this stage either come and go, or haven't had chance to pick up yet...try not to worry hun. 
I didn't get anything til about 7 weeks last time...I keep trying to take comfort in that. I do wake up every morning hoping boobs are sore or I feel sick today etc :blush: its all part of the journey hun! Try not to worry as hard as it is :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

nikki-lou25 said:


> I have to keep tellin myself that symptoms at this stage either come and go, or haven't had chance to pick up yet...try not to worry hun.
> I didn't get anything til about 7 weeks last time...I keep trying to take comfort in that. I do wake up every morning hoping boobs are sore or I feel sick today etc :blush: its all part of the journey hun! Try not to worry as hard as it is :hugs:

yeah I know each pregancy is different

thanks for the kind words and PMA.. :hugs:


----------



## Dreamer11

Hi ladies, so Iam use to intense cardio about 5 days a week and since my BFP I haven't gone to the gym at all, as i'm scared ! Is excercise ok in first tri?


----------



## lolly25

nikki-lou25 said:


> I have to keep tellin myself that symptoms at this stage either come and go, or haven't had chance to pick up yet...try not to worry hun.
> I didn't get anything til about 7 weeks last time...I keep trying to take comfort in that. I do wake up every morning hoping boobs are sore or I feel sick today etc :blush: its all part of the journey hun! Try not to worry as hard as it is :hugs:

Afternoon all :flower:,
Nikki youve summed up how i feel, so excited but so scared , im willing for tuesday to come asap as i get my second lot of beta bloods done, and the results from thursdays. I poas every morning just to check my bfp is still there and getting darker x definately lost the innocence of being pregnant :cry:


----------



## mrsbling

Hollybush75 said:


> I've just been a right pig and eaten a whole tube of Pringles! I really don't fancy my Easter egg :(
> 
> I've done lots of housework this morning as the last 2 days I seem to be getting REALLY tired in the afternoon/evening. This, along with some mild nausea, is the only symptoms I'm really getting right now. Enjoying this because if it's like my previous pregnancies then the real nausea/ms is going to hit in about a week! I went to bed last night so tired but I couldn't drop off at all so I watched Over the Rainbow.

I just ate a mars bar (havn't had one for ages).....but didnt fancy the easter egg, but DH will polish those off very quickly :)

I think I have a bit of OCD, but DH wont let me do anything.... luckily I have one of those irobot vacuums, so i just put it on when DH goes to golf and go back to lie on the bed or sofa ;) ..... just need someone to do the dusting and ironing for me now lol x


----------



## cho

brilliant!!!!! love the idea of that hmmm what will be next a robot husband sounds good !!! x


----------



## lolly25

c.holdway said:


> brilliant!!!!! love the idea of that hmmm what will be next a robot husband sounds good !!! x

 :rofl::rofl::rofl: can i have one of these lol, would get stuff done that way:haha:


----------



## jazmine18

are u being serious about an irobot vacuum? i thought i was having a stupid moment and taking it seriously when it was a joke, so i googled it and there really are irobot hoovers..lol..x


----------



## Mavis

Hello all, Hope everyone is doing well....Im feeling soooooooooo :sick::sick::sick: this eve, apart from that im doing o.k had a lovely day with hubby, son and our ponies. Take care all xxx :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Dreamer11 said:


> Hi ladies, so Iam use to intense cardio about 5 days a week and since my BFP I haven't gone to the gym at all, as i'm scared ! Is excercise ok in first tri?

If your body is used to the intence exercise then it is fine to carry on, as long as when your exercising you can hold a conversation with someone (not to breathy). This was said to me from sil who is a personal trainer. Oh and dont do sit-ups when your pregnant, thats it! xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hey, got bfp, preg not confirmed by doctor yet but going by edd calculator would be 13th! arghh!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats nixilix :happydance: xx


----------



## Starry Night

Kerrieann said:


> Dreamer11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, so Iam use to intense cardio about 5 days a week and since my BFP I haven't gone to the gym at all, as i'm scared ! Is excercise ok in first tri?
> 
> If your body is used to the intence exercise then it is fine to carry on, as long as when your exercising you can hold a conversation with someone (not to breathy). This was said to me from sil who is a personal trainer. Oh and dont do sit-ups when your pregnant, thats it! xxClick to expand...

I'm now seriously regretting not sticking to a regular excercise regime. I have had so many aborted efforts this year already. I used to do one hour walks everyday and be quite in shape but I let that slip when I got married. Dh and I just started to get back into walking the week before I got my bfp. I kept wondering why I couldn't go very far without cramping up or getting incredibly tired. Now I know. I just wish I had been on top of things so I could be more active during my pregnancy. I went for a walk through some shops with a friend yesterday so we were going at a very leisurely pace and sat down quite a bit but even then I started to hurt after an hour. 

I guess I'll have to do very short walks with lots of stretching before and after.


----------



## Dreamer11

Thanks Kerrieann! I definatley notice that I'm out of breath alot easier now.
So I stick to walking for 20-30 minutes. I feel so slow and sluggish LOL


----------



## mrsbling

jazmine18 said:


> are u being serious about an irobot vacuum? i thought i was having a stupid moment and taking it seriously when it was a joke, so i googled it and there really are irobot hoovers..lol..x

...yes i have one, and they are great!!! You can put them on when you leave to go to work and they vacuum the room/rooms for you :) ...they are very popular in America apparently, but as my DH tends to walk little black bits off his socks all over my cream carpets - it comes in very handy (and means I can sit on the sofa drinking coffee ;) )


----------



## mrsbling

Nixilix said:


> Hey, got bfp, preg not confirmed by doctor yet but going by edd calculator would be 13th! arghh!

Congratulations and welcome x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nixilix said:


> Hey, got bfp, preg not confirmed by doctor yet but going by edd calculator would be 13th! arghh!

It looks like we ovulated on same day, yet EDD for me is a day sooner - which calculator did you use hun?


----------



## Hollybush75

Oh dear :( - just went to do my weekly food shop and barely bought anything - mainly because the very idea of food made me want to retch and also the smell in the supermarket......nothing bad just usual supermarket smells.........made me feel SO green.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hollybush75 said:


> Oh dear :( - just went to do my weekly food shop and barely bought anything - mainly because the very idea of food made me want to retch and also the smell in the supermarket......nothing bad just usual supermarket smells.........made me feel SO green.

lol I'm a bit jealous! I wanna go shoppin n feel icky & not buy much haha! That way I wont buy crap!! :blush:


----------



## xkirstyx

can i please join you guys? cant beleave im here my son was born last noverber! im not sure my due date but i think im about 3weeks gone so maybe 19th december? any other guesses would be great.
hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## Nixilix

nikki-lou25 said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Hey, got bfp, preg not confirmed by doctor yet but going by edd calculator would be 13th! arghh!
> 
> It looks like we ovulated on same day, yet EDD for me is a day sooner - which calculator did you use hun?Click to expand...

If i go by LMP it gives me the 13th, but ov date gives me 12th?!?


----------



## vetmom

Morning, ladies!
Still no MS to speak of, but feeling very frustrated this am. I can't even get a dr's office to pick up the phone! I guess the day after easter long weekend has them pretty busy, but I'm very excited to have this little bean confirmed by something other than a digi.
My family dr. can't fit me in until May 27 (I'd be just about through my first trimester!) and the walk-in is just giving me a busy signal.
Has anybody else had problems finding a dr?


----------



## Dreamer11

vetmom said:


> Morning, ladies!
> Still no MS to speak of, but feeling very frustrated this am. I can't even get a dr's office to pick up the phone! I guess the day after easter long weekend has them pretty busy, but I'm very excited to have this little bean confirmed by something other than a digi.
> My family dr. can't fit me in until May 27 (I'd be just about through my first trimester!) and the walk-in is just giving me a busy signal.
> Has anybody else had problems finding a dr?

My doctor is frusterating too! They don't seem to know what's going on!!!!


----------



## californiamom

Congratulations to all of the new Dec ladies. We have such a full thread of due dates and we're barely half way through the month of December. How exciting!

xKirstyx, have you tried a due date calculator? I use babycenter. Here's the link: https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator?intcmp=pulldown_precon_textlink_due-date-calculator&pn=BC%20Homepage

Vetmom, I haven't had that problem. I would just keep trying your walk-in clinic or maybe see if there is another doctor available in at your family practice. I am having the opposite problem. I don't want to see my doctor until I am about 8 weeks along. We had a m/c in October and it was such a long process of trying to detect a heartbeat and, when I see my doctor, I want to be able to leave the office with answers.

The first trimester is so scary!


----------



## Dreamer11

Since this is my first, I'm unaware of when first ultrasound usually is? when do you usually go in, what's the procedure in the beginning?


----------



## pixiepower

For my practice, gp confirms then first midwife and booking appt is about 10 weeks, scan at 12 weeks. Seems to be different wherever you live though x


----------



## SteffyRae

EDD is the 3rd of december im going to my Primary doctor tomarrow to do the blood test get my levels (he is also and gynocologist) and he will refer me to a ob that takes my insurance


----------



## lmel16

Hi All,,
Me EDD is i think around the 11th december.
Im not a 100% sure until I visit the doctors.

Im so praying for it to stick al the time.

Mel


----------



## kelster823

lmel16 said:


> Hi All,,
> Me EDD is i think around the 11th december.
> Im not a 100% sure until I visit the doctors.
> 
> Im so praying for it to stick al the time.
> 
> Mel

woo hoo right with me.. :happydance: but I go to my OBGYN on Wednesday for blood and a transvaginal ultra sound and my true EDD. I am soo excited yet nervous at the same time 

CONGRATS to all the new :bfp: ladies...


----------



## purplephaze

Hi all, I'm new, can I be added to the due 1st december thread please? That's my approx due date :happydance:


----------



## Surreal

Hello all,
New here myself, and this is my first pregnancy. Approximate due date is Dec. 6th. :) Could ya add me to the list, and look forward to celebrating and chatting with all you ladies. :D


----------



## ARouge

Hi, I'm new here too. :) I *think* my EDD is going to be November 16, I think I ovulated on the 25th, but I'm really not sure. My first appointment is May 5 so I'll find out then. This is my second pregnancy but last time we had spontaneous twins. I'm hoping for only 1 baby this time around.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm confuuuuuuuused! 

My midwife (she delivered DD and is on my facebook) just told me how to work out EDD from LMP. It makes me 5+5 and EDD of 4th Dec but I know I'm not that far coz of when I o'd. Don't get me wrong, I love her to bits and shes a great midwife, I'm just confused at why they go from LMP when some of us know when we conceived. To me, all it will do is make it look like baby is measuring small on scans...if that makes sense?


----------



## jazmine18

im confused too, cause from my LMP it makes me 4+2 ..but i actually only did the deed on one day last month 17th march, which makes me 4+5(i know talk about lucky, do everyday and nothing, have a lazy month, and it take one time)..but im not sure if i ovulated on that day, i think i did though judging by CM just before..xx


----------



## lilbabylove

nikki I am 5 weeks today but go to this site https://www.due-date-calculator.com/ it really isn't accurate wait until you see your doctor haha you know all of this though from little aimee :) who is crazy gorgeous btw but when you go see the doctor let them know when you ovulated because not everyone is a 28 day cycle person as I am not! :) so this might help


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol that's exactly how we conceived DD! DTD once!!! haha! Lucky! 

There's such a big difference between 4+1 which is what I think from Ov, to 5+5 from LMP!


----------



## jazmine18

i know..same with my daughter and now this one too! lol..yeah yours is a big gap, mines only 3 days difference, so i would go by what you know, and tell doctor that. xx


----------



## everthingX

Hi, another Dec 4th here :) x


----------



## pixiepower

Evening ladies,
well sickness has hit good and proper and struggling to want to eat anything, chocolate is now off my list! As is cheese and anything fatty, and earlier I was just lounging on the sofa and the room started spinning, gonna be a fun 8 months coming, thought i might get another week of normality but not to be :-( at least bubba is making itself at home though x


----------



## vetmom

Thanks californiamom. Took a digi again today and I've moved up to 3+ (yay!). Thinking about leaving the dr's appt. until after this weekend. We're on holiday and it's beginning to get stressful fitting one in. I think I'll just have to learn patience.:blush:


----------



## ducky1502

Found out today :) from what I can work out my edd is 12th dec :) feels so long away! Feels like 2mins since we put the xmas tree away n baba will be here when its been put back up.


----------



## jazmine18

hi pixiepower..im also 4 weeks 5 days..but due dec 9th?? ..are you from uk? xx


----------



## pixiepower

jazmine18 said:


> hi pixiepower..im also 4 weeks 5 days..but due dec 9th?? ..are you from uk? xx

Hi jasmine,
yep I'm in Hertfordshire, Stevenage, so half hour out of London. Not sure how my days/ date got muddled but got 3+ on a digi today and almost sure I oved earlier so I think a scan may say anything from 6th to 9th December, can't wait to find out! X


----------



## jazmine18

ohhh okk..im pretty sure of my dates as only DTD on one day of the month lol, and i got a 2-3 on a digi today, how bad are we still POAS..so you may be a tad ahead! if you got a 3+ on the digi!..xx


----------



## ARouge

Last time I was pregnant I wanted to devour everything in site. I've not been able to eat all day today, everything is making me gag.


----------



## joyalan

Hi all,

Found out a little over a week ago, haven't been to the Doc yet, but according to when I am 99% positive I ovulated, I should be due around December 4th, also!

No MS yet, and hopefully it stays away. Mostly just dealing with constipation/bloating, and sore tatas. I did have the extreme fatigue during the day last week, but it has faded, which is a good thing since I have to focus all day at work!

First OB visit next week, April 12!


----------



## vibs

I had first positive results of home pregnancy test on 31st March ( I did few more tests after that all positive )
I called my hospital where I went few times for regular check ups, they told me that I will not get any appointment before 8th week. That would be somewhere around 20th April.


I am first timer so no experience at all. I am scared, I want to see doctor as soon as possible.
But they are not taking it seriously :cry:

Is there anything I can do to make sure I am really really pregnant and everything is fine with me ? :blush:


----------



## lilbabylove

vibs said:


> I had first positive results of home pregnancy test on 31st March ( I did few more tests after that all positive )
> I called my hospital where I went few times for regular check ups, they told me that I will not get any appointment before 8th week. That would be somewhere around 20th April.
> 
> 
> I am first timer so no experience at all. I am scared, I want to see doctor as soon as possible.
> But they are not taking it seriously :cry:
> 
> Is there anything I can do to make sure I am really really pregnant and everything is fine with me ? :blush:

sweetheart treat your body like you are pregnant.. what my doctor told me if you have a positive on a hpt even if it is faint you are pregnant unless you are on some sort of medicine that has hcg in..YOU ARE PREGNANT! CONGRATULATIONS START CELEBRATING!! :) I take one everyday just to make sure haha I took 9 and since then I've taken 7 more haha I'm a poas addict now don't stress it just relax! you're pregnant I mean it. Start prenatals and cut back on the caffeine I'm petrified of mc and seeing my doctor thursday as I am 5 weeks now but honestly take it easy ok? Enjoy it :)


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, I have loads of symptoms and morning sickness so that helps me with my reassurance. My first appointment is on April 22nd and I will be 8 weeks + 4 Days! ( I remember with Jace I went when I was 6 weeks. I was hoping to get squeezed in sooner, but oh well I guess.

:hugs:


----------



## billylid

Anyone getting dizzy spells or feeling light headed occasionally?


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations to all the new ladies!! Adding you all now :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

billylid said:


> Anyone getting dizzy spells or feeling light headed occasionally?

Yeah i seem to get them alot, makes me feel sicky aswell when i get really lightheaded. Gunna try and drink more water i think xx


----------



## cho

ive been feeling really dizzy!! horrible got docs today only just to be confirmed lol!
i cant stop searching he internet at baby stuff is everyone else the sme ahhhh!!!! i am so excited every day i feel like everydays a miracle!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Aww :hugs: Im the same hun alli seem to do is think baby and when im on computer im either on here or looking at baby shops! Maybe verging on obsessive :haha: xx


----------



## purplephaze

billylid said:


> Anyone getting dizzy spells or feeling light headed occasionally?

Yes, me too, sometimes feel a little light headed but it has been getting better.


----------



## purplephaze

Kerrieann said:


> Congratulations to all the new ladies!! Adding you all now :hugs:

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## purplephaze

c.holdway said:


> i cant stop searching he internet at baby stuff is everyone else the sme ahhhh!!!! i am so excited every day i feel like everydays a miracle!!!

Yeah, me too. Unfortunately have also scared myself sometimes worrying about mc etc. Read far too much on forums, and determined to sort some stuff out to sell on ebay today, and try and make the day go quicker!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah im putting stuff on ebay today too to pass the time, im soooo bored! lol. x


----------



## beanni #1

Hi all can I join :flower:

I got my :bfp: last night 2 days after my missed period.

My edd is 14th december.

So far i have had no symptoms other than larger (.)(.) which to be honest i am over the moon about :) I am usually part of the itsy bitsy crew now I have some boobs!

I'm off to poas again just to make sure the tests haven't changed their mind.


----------



## xkirstyx

could u please add me on the 13th please? iv not a clue how far alond i am as iv never had a proper period since having jack but ill update u when i find out the proper date x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls would it be ok for me to join please? I got my bfp yesterday at 10dpo, retested today at 11dpo with FMU, darker line and cracked the digi out - "pregnant 1-2" :happydance: EDD is 17 December 

AF due on Thursday so of course I'm on tenterhooks til then but sure everything is gonna be fine!! 

xx


----------



## xLuciax

Hello ladies can I join although cautiously lol my estimated due date is december 15th for now untill I get it confirmed by midwife when ever I sort all that stuff out yay! hello :)


----------



## xLuciax

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls would it be ok for me to join please? I got my bfp yesterday at 10dpo, retested today at 11dpo with FMU, darker line and cracked the digi out - "pregnant 1-2" :happydance: EDD is 17 December
> 
> AF due on Thursday so of course I'm on tenterhooks til then but sure everything is gonna be fine!!
> 
> xx

YAY I got my BFP today nessicle


----------



## Nessicle

wooo hoo Lucia so happy for you!!!! xxx


----------



## padbrat

Hello everyone... can I join too please.. have a cautious due date of 9 Dec (though prev m/c make me cautious)!

Though little confused... last af was 4 March, did test 4 April and 2 lines pos straight away. Did a Clearblue in the afternoon within 30 secs BFP and a 3+ weeks came up... is it just me with brain mush, but that doesn't seem to add up as it is from conception which according to their info makes me 5-6 weeks???

Symptoms... mega sore boobs, a bit of nausea and dizzyness, headachy and a bit of a sore back... no one else has mentioned a sore back so am a bit concerned as when I m/c before my pain was all in my back.

Can't get a damn Dr's appt either!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

hi hun doctors and preg tests calculate different methods - Docs use the date of your last period putting you 2 weeks ahead of your actual conception date, the clear blue digi says 3+ but that means you could be 3 weeks or 5 weeks :flower:


----------



## xLuciax

thanks ness  have you booked anything with doctors yet?


----------



## kelster823

is anyone really NOT having any symptons at all?????????? it is starting to freak me out.. I did take 2 IC today and they both came out positive but not as dark a I would want them to be 

I am soo scared.................. 

1. due to my age
2. already had one M/C back in Oct 2009

I am only having some cramping in the pelvis area and really hungry BUT That is it....

I do go to my GYN tomorrow for blood work and an internal ultrasound, but I just can't sleep.. UGH UGH UGH


----------



## Nessicle

have booked for Friday as AF not officially late yet but obviously I'm not expecting her lol - think beanie is nice and strong so don't think he's going anywhere! They tell you to wait til you've missed your period anyway I think. 

don't know why but I got really nervous on the phone making the appointment :haha: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

kelster823 said:


> is anyone really NOT having any symptons at all?????????? it is starting to freak me out..
> 
> I am soo scared..................
> 
> 1. due to my age
> 2. already had one M/C back in Oct 2009
> 
> I am only having some cramping in the pelvis area and really hungry BUT That is it....
> 
> I do go to my GYN tomorrow for blood work and an internal ultrasound, but I just can't sleep.. UGH UGH UGH

Hi Kelster!

Apart from some insomnia last night (probs excitement more than anything) and restless legs and some stretching/twinges I'm not having much but I only got my bfp yesterday so not expecting a great deal yet.


----------



## kelster823

Nessicle said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> is anyone really NOT having any symptons at all?????????? it is starting to freak me out..
> 
> I am soo scared..................
> 
> 1. due to my age
> 2. already had one M/C back in Oct 2009
> 
> I am only having some cramping in the pelvis area and really hungry BUT That is it....
> 
> I do go to my GYN tomorrow for blood work and an internal ultrasound, but I just can't sleep.. UGH UGH UGH
> 
> Hi Kelster!
> 
> Apart from some insomnia last night (probs excitement more than anything) and restless legs and some stretching/twinges I'm not having much but I only got my bfp yesterday so not expecting a great deal yet.Click to expand...


first off CONGRATS TO YOU!!!! :happydance:

thanks... I know I am probably gonna eat my words and wish that I didn't have any symptons 

I guess I just gotta wait til tomorrow and hear what my Dr says


----------



## vetmom

kelster823 said:


> is anyone really NOT having any symptons at all?????????? it is starting to freak me out.. I did take 2 IC today and they both came out positive but not as dark a I would want them to be
> 
> I am soo scared..................
> 
> 1. due to my age
> 2. already had one M/C back in Oct 2009
> 
> I am only having some cramping in the pelvis area and really hungry BUT That is it....
> 
> I do go to my GYN tomorrow for blood work and an internal ultrasound, but I just can't sleep.. UGH UGH UGH

I'm really not having any symptoms either, but the tests keep saying positive, so I'm just thankful that I'm not hanging over the toilet yet!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congrats to the new ladies :flower:

Just editting to say - ZERO symptoms here too! Trying not to worry, POAS this am and its quite dark so maybe thats a good sign! :)


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Kelster and congrats to you too and all the new bfp's also!! :happydance:

AF isn't officially late for me until Thursday but i got a "Pregnant 1-2" on a cb digi this morning and I'm only 11dpo (13 day LP) which I wasnt expecting so feel like this bean is well and truly stuck he he! 

xx


----------



## padbrat

Ahhh... thanks for clearing up my confusion...

Still waiting for a Dr's appt!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Nessicle

no problem honey :flower: 

hope you manage to get a docs appointment asap x


----------



## lolly25

Afternoon girls,
Ive had the worst 4 days ever, ive not had hardly any symtoms if anything they felt like they've dissapeared!!! I had worked myself up into a massive state, to the verge i was expecting my CB digi to now display not pregnant or gone back down till 1-2.
Little bit of whats happenend
Thursday 1/4/10 - CB digi still said 1-2 Beta hcg 196
Saturday 3/4/10 CB digi went to 2-3 
Today with all the stress i had wrote myself off cause lack of symptoms, within 30seconds popped up on digi 3+.
Had second beta bloods done today so get the results tomorrow.
So all the stress ive put me and my little bean under and things so far are on the up.
We all need to stop worrying and enjoy being pregnant. (harder to do i know) x x 
:hugs::hugs: x x


----------



## Nessicle

you're totally right lolly! I'm acting like I've been pregnant for ages - just bought OH a daddy-to-be book and bought What to Expect for me! 

I figure this beanie is here to stay so no point worrying myself over what if's cos that's no good for beanie or for me! I have to keep reminding myself that just cos my uterus doesnt feel like it's stretching for an hour doesnt mean anything is wrong :flower:

P.S. could you let me have the code for the December Dreamers please??? 

Thanks


----------



## lolly25

just take the * out 

[IMG*]https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## vicwick

Hi I'm Vicky, my due date judging by my cycle wil be 14th December :happydance: I have a 16 month old gorgeous little boy called Alfie.

We've had a lovely surprise :bfp: this morning after AF didn't show. We lost an angel on 3rd Feb and just NTNP and were gonna actively start trying again in June but it seems my DH has super duper sperm lol 

I've got everything crossed that this is a sticky sticky bean


----------



## Nessicle

oooh congrats vicwick and FX for a lovely sticky bean!!x


----------



## Kerrieann

Omg so many new ladies to add in! congratulations on all the new :bfp: s!!! :happydance:

Nessicle, i was following one of ur threads last month when you was testing when i was ttc also!! Big Congrats!!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Kerrieann I remember you honey :hugs: not far behind you he he!! xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

im going crazy! i still dont feel liek this is real. i really wanna take another test! i have another CBD but im stopping myself taking it!

my ms is really bad, had nuffin like this when i was preg with Jack :(


----------



## Nessicle

Stupid question but I'm worried about the vibrations of the bus! It won't shake the baby loose can it?!


----------



## Kerrieann

No way you will be fine hun :haha: :flower: xx


----------



## xkirstyx

lol no hunny ur baby will be fine :hugs: xxx


----------



## majm1241

Hi Nessicle! I was following your thread last month too! Congrats Sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Nicki-M

Hi all you December Dreamers, I have just spent the last 2 hours reading the whole thread...and you all seem a lovely bunch of girls, I would love to join you if that is ok...you all sound as paranoid as me...I also am a POAS addict and have now performed over 17 HPT's since my first BFP on 24/03/10. I have PCOS and don't usually ovulate at all....My husband and I have never used contraception and I am hardly sex starved!!!! We have a 17 year old son who was a complete fluke (my miracle baby) and I have never been pregnant since....til' now. It was a very unexpected surprise....one that we are just coming to terms with. I still did not believe it until this morning when I went for a dating scan at the EPU at the local hospital. I am 5 weeks and 3 days. The scan lady said she could see the Gestational sac....then she zoomed in closer and said ooohh..you can actually see the baby (this looked like a tiny fish like shape very miniscule).....and then she said ooooh again and gasped ooooh and a lovely litle heartbeat....it was all too much at this point and I started to cry tears of joy....my little nemo is just perfect. I am just so overwelmed at the moment that my body has created a new life. I hope nemo stays stuck in his bubble til' due date!!! I also asked the scan lady about some cramping I have been having on the left hand side low down in my abdomen...she had a look at my ovary and said oh that's fine you have just got a pregnancy cyst...it is nothing to worry about it is quie normal and most pregnant women get them...this apparently is a good thing as it provides the extra hormones to prevent your body from shedding the lining and helps support the pregnancy until the placenta kicks in at about 9 to 10 weeks. The cyst normally start to shrink away at this stage...how fascinating. I love the fact that this time round I can google everything I am worried about and get decent advice and also I can come online and speak to lots of lovely ladies not only pregnant like me but due at roughly the same time as me too. We didn't even have mobile phones when I gave birth to my first..they were still an expensive novelty that only city yuppies could afford! 
Anyway looking forward to getting to know you all in the coming months.
By the way my name is Nicki and I am 39....Eeeeekkk!!!! And nemo is due around the 5th of December 2010.
Speak to you all soon,

Nicki xx


----------



## californiamom

Ness, welcome to December Dreamers!

Nicki, such a beautiful story. Congrats on your 2nd little miracle. I have actually been having slight pains on my right side and was wondering if it could be a pregnancy cyst too. I have had cysts before so it would make sense.

As for not feeling symptoms, we're all so early that it's completely normal. I remember when I found out that we were pregnant with DD. I had it confirmed by the doctor at 5 weeks, directly when we found out. I couldn't believe it. I had sore BBs but that was it. At exactly 6.5 weeks, it hit HARD. Right now, I do not have strong symptoms but I'm sure they will be coming soon.

So happy to see all of the newcomers. December is going to be a wonderful month!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Welcome Nicki and huge congratulations to you :yipee: :happydance: Another miracle for you!! How exciting! Look forward to getting to know you also and i wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs: x


----------



## Hollybush75

:hi: to all newbies :hugs:

well my journey has begun - saw GP today - signed forms for midwife - midwife called me this afternoon and told me she will get me a date for first reassurance scan, will speak to the consultant tomorrow to try get me in quickly then call me back with my booking-in date!!!!!!


----------



## Nicki-M

Awww!!! Thanks girls.
Califoniamom...the cyst thing is the remnants of what the egg popped out of leftover from ovulation...I obviously ovulated from my left ovary last month....I'm glad that cyst is there and am quite reassured when I get that piercing twinge on my left side now....how ridiculous does that sound!


----------



## Kerrieann

I also had that piercing pain on left ovary side and had no idea what it was! x


----------



## mrsbling

Nicki-M said:


> Hi all you December Dreamers, I have just spent the last 2 hours reading the whole thread...and you all seem a lovely bunch of girls, I would love to join you if that is ok...you all sound as paranoid as me...I also am a POAS addict and have now performed over 17 HPT's since my first BFP on 24/03/10. I have PCOS and don't usually ovulate at all....My husband and I have never used contraception and I am hardly sex starved!!!! We have a 17 year old son who was a complete fluke (my miracle baby) and I have never been pregnant since....til' now. It was a very unexpected surprise....one that we are just coming to terms with. I still did not believe it until this morning when I went for a dating scan at the EPU at the local hospital. I am 5 weeks and 3 days. The scan lady said she could see the Gestational sac....then she zoomed in closer and said ooohh..you can actually see the baby (this looked like a tiny fish like shape very miniscule).....and then she said ooooh again and gasped ooooh and a lovely litle heartbeat....it was all too much at this point and I started to cry tears of joy....my little nemo is just perfect. I am just so overwelmed at the moment that my body has created a new life. I hope nemo stays stuck in his bubble til' due date!!! I also asked the scan lady about some cramping I have been having on the left hand side low down in my abdomen...she had a look at my ovary and said oh that's fine you have just got a pregnancy cyst...it is nothing to worry about it is quie normal and most pregnant women get them...this apparently is a good thing as it provides the extra hormones to prevent your body from shedding the lining and helps support the pregnancy until the placenta kicks in at about 9 to 10 weeks. The cyst normally start to shrink away at this stage...how fascinating. I love the fact that this time round I can google everything I am worried about and get decent advice and also I can come online and speak to lots of lovely ladies not only pregnant like me but due at roughly the same time as me too. We didn't even have mobile phones when I gave birth to my first..they were still an expensive novelty that only city yuppies could afford!
> Anyway looking forward to getting to know you all in the coming months.
> By the way my name is Nicki and I am 39....Eeeeekkk!!!! And nemo is due around the 5th of December 2010.
> Speak to you all soon,
> 
> Nicki xx

Hi Nicki:wave: 

Congratulations and welcome :flower:

Well, I am 37 (spring chicken really :rofl:) and this is my 1st , and we were TTC for over 2 years.

My EDD is 1st December, and I have been panicing as I had terrible pains very low down on right - so doctor sent me for Scan today at the EPU ...... and I too saw the little heartbeat and it was amazing considering I am only 6 weeks tomorrow :)

keep us up to date with your progress :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

How is everyone today? 

I've been out this afternoon doin some training for wedding venue decorating...I've done about 7 weddings now and I love it, I've been learning new things today - was fun and took my mind of how slooooow the days are passin :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

my piercing pain was on the right - still get the odd twinge there so that's really reassuring!! 

And thank you for reassuring me my beanie would be fine on the bus :haha: seems like such a silly thing to ask but I'm so scared of doing everyday things like bending down or walking normally or carrying shopping bags (though not heavy ones OH does that lol) does anyone else feel like that?

I know it's ridiculous to think that every day tasks would dislodge my baby or god forbid bring on an mc but I'm scared, I've never been pregnant before!! xx


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> my piercing pain was on the right - still get the odd twinge there so that's really reassuring!!
> 
> And thank you for reassuring me my beanie would be fine on the bus :haha: seems like such a silly thing to ask but I'm so scared of doing everyday things like bending down or walking normally or carrying shopping bags (though not heavy ones OH does that lol) does anyone else feel like that?
> 
> I know it's ridiculous to think that every day tasks would dislodge my baby or god forbid bring on an mc but I'm scared, I've never been pregnant before!! xx

Hiya Nessicle :wave:

I think we all feel the same really :) 

My DH wont let me do anything at home (which is literally a first!!!!), and as we are no spring chickens :rofl: and this is our first, he would like me just to stay in bed, and only leave to go to the loo lol!!!!

We just need to be positive and chill out and let nature take its course :) 

H&H 9 months x


----------



## californiamom

Ness, beanie is nice and safe in there! The fact that you got such a strong BFP so early in is a great sign. Try not to worry.

With most people I know that had m/c (including myself), there were signs from the beginning. I tested w/FRER 2 days before missed period and got BFN. 1 day before missed period and BFN. Took a sensitive digi on day of and got BFP. Went to DR that day to confirm and it was BFN but slowly turned to BFP. This isn't always a good indicator because perfectly healthy pregnancies start like this but, shortly after, I started bleeding. As I talked to my doctor, we realized that there was probably some sort of error in implanting. I thought maybe an occasional cup of coffee or picking up my 40lb DD could have caused it but she said that they usually start off with an impairment from conception. Unless you expose yourself to harmful chemicals or suffer some sort of trauma, you really can't cause your own m/c.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Mrs Bling and californiamom!! Gosh I dont know how I would cope without you ladies on here :hugs: 

Californiamom - you're right I got a bfp at 10dpo then this morning and confirmed with a digi, if there was a problem or sign this beanie wasn't going to stick my hcg wouldn't have risen to show on a digi like it did at 11dpo would it? someone said to me that it must be a strong beanie to produce as much hcg for a digi :cloud9:

Have 2 more superdrug tests so will do one tomorrow and day AF is due on Thursday to check progression and once AF date has been and done I will know for sure that I have nothing to worry about :flower: 

had lots of strong stretching today not cramping at all, assuming this is a good sign too?!

xxx


----------



## californiamom

They are all very good signs! I do think the CB digis (in the US anyway) can detect lower amount of HCG. However, getting any sort of positive response before AF is due, is always good. Just relax and enjoy these next several months ... they go by so quickly!!!!


----------



## kelster823

congrats to the new :bfp: today!!!! woo hooooo December is going to be one BUSY month

so a new sympton today- HERE COME THE VEINY (.)(.) .. lol


----------



## zoe87

hi can i join??/ Got a faint BFP this morn! Going to doctors tomorrow to confirm it propley but think ile be due about 5th dec!


----------



## californiamom

Kelster, congrats on the new symptom! My BBs are not veiny ... although, I admit, I checked inside of my shirt when I read your post. :haha: They are, however, very stiff and somewhat bumpy.

Is it just me or is anyone else having food aversions this early? Nothing in my house looks good to me today. I tried to eat quiche for breakfast and it was like eating dirt. Just didn't taste good. I ate this same quiche on Sunday and loved it. The only thing that looked remotely appealing was DDs dinosaur shaped chicken nuggets ... so, I had some for lunch.

Zoe, congratulations and g/l at the doctor's!


----------



## Hollybush75

Food aversions.............yes..........towards food in general.....apart from salmon! I have an urge to eat salmon - yummy. Just don't feel hungry really so I do have to kind of "force" myself to eat. I'm getting smell aversions more than anything. So far, cigarette smoke and coffee.

I'm carrying on as normal to be honest because I know whatever I do/don't do will not really affect whether I m/c or not. I've carried my shopping in from the car, I climbed over a fence yesterday to retrieve the dog's toy, I went up the attic earlier (had to go up ladder). 

Nessicle - I got a BFP on a digi at 12DPO on my last pg - quite surprised as I didn't get a BFP until 17DPO with my first pg..........my second pg was a twin one ;)


----------



## xLuciax

Hey again girls can I also get the december dreamers code hi was just wondering is sex ok in early pregnancy?


----------



## kelster823

> Kelster, congrats on the new symptom! My BBs are not veiny ... although, I admit, I checked inside of my shirt when I read your post. They are, however, very stiff and somewhat bumpy


ha ha ha made ya look.. LOL no stiff here just veiny.. YUCK... lol 

cute you and I are only 1 day apart!!!!


----------



## SteffyRae

I went to the doctors today (just my primary) and found out i might be almost 2 months not 5 weeks i have a appointment tomarrow at a ob and another a week from tomarrow with a different ob to see who i feel more comfy with, and will find out for sure.. i did get prenatals though

Has anyone heard of DuetDHA ec? ive never taken prenatals and was wondering if anyone has taken these or know someone who has.


----------



## Nessicle

Food aversions - well not aversions as such just nothing seem particularly interesting to me at the moment and I'm getting indigestion whenever I eat chocolate!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm shattered!! Off to bed, night night preggy ladies haha! :)


----------



## kelster823

nite nite Nikki-lou sweet dreams


----------



## californiamom

SteffyRae said:


> I went to the doctors today (just my primary) and found out i might be almost 2 months not 5 weeks i have a appointment tomarrow at a ob and another a week from tomarrow with a different ob to see who i feel more comfy with, and will find out for sure.. i did get prenatals though
> 
> Has anyone heard of DuetDHA ec? ive never taken prenatals and was wondering if anyone has taken these or know someone who has.

Wow. Great news, Steffy. You may be leaving us for the November group?

My friend is a nutritionist and she takes DuetDHA.


----------



## SteffyRae

californiamom said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> I went to the doctors today (just my primary) and found out i might be almost 2 months not 5 weeks i have a appointment tomarrow at a ob and another a week from tomarrow with a different ob to see who i feel more comfy with, and will find out for sure.. i did get prenatals though
> 
> Has anyone heard of DuetDHA ec? ive never taken prenatals and was wondering if anyone has taken these or know someone who has.
> 
> Wow. Great news, Steffy. You may be leaving us for the November group?
> 
> My friend is a nutritionist and she takes DuetDHA.Click to expand...

maybe! lol we will find out soon. Okay awesome I'm just weary about taking any kind of pill (even not pregnant)


----------



## Starry Night

My first appointment is scheduled for this Thursday. :happydance: I really want to get this pregnancy confirmed. lol I made DH bring me home some more tests but he brought FRER when I wanted the CB digi. I want to see if I have graduated from 1-2 to 2-3 yet. Lines are open for interpretation. :-k

Had a bit of a scare at work today. I lifted a box that was REALLY heavy and I immediately began to cramp up and feel ill (I have had almost no nausea up to this point). I kept thinking about my lil peanut and how I'm its mommy and only I could stand up for it. I was so scared that I hurt it and I was so upset I had to go home early. I spent an hour on the couch with my feet elevated over my head. My stomach still hurts...

And now my manager wants to get me to do MORE heavy lifting AND to work in the paint booth where there's all sorts of icky fumes. :cry: I'm just going to have to tell her I'm pregnant right away. I absolutely refuse to do lifting I physically can't do anyways and no way am I subjecting myself or my baby to fumes! I'm also annoyed as I'm an office worker and this change in job description feels like a serious demotion.


----------



## Dreamer11

Starry that happened to me carrying up a big laundry basket filled, I cramped up I was so scared. My sore (.)(.) seem to have gone away? Like it will come and go? So weird...


----------



## billylid

Morning ladies :) Welcome to everyone who has joined in the last couple of days and congratulations! :D 
I've got another dr's appointment tonight but with a prenatal specialist so I'm hoping that he will give the ok for me to have an early scan. I'm just worried that bean isn't sitting right or something like that. We are moving house on Friday and I have already been told I will not be lifting anything heavy. That means I also get to tell my family who are helping us move yay!


----------



## All-A-Flutter

Due December 13th...just found out today! Our first!


----------



## kelster823

All-A-Flutter said:


> Due December 13th...just found out today! Our first!

sweet...congrats onyour :bfp: and to a healthy 9 months to you


----------



## billylid

All-A-Flutter said:


> Due December 13th...just found out today! Our first!

Congratulations! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## Michelle1

I am due Dec. 1 with my first!


----------



## SteffyRae

Michelle1 said:


> I am due Dec. 1 with my first!

congrats!


----------



## lilybug26

Hello ladies!!! Well I finally had the courage to post in here. Have been TTC for over a year and had no luck. Two weeks ago had lots of preggo symptoms until last Monday. Woke up last Monday morning with really bad cramps and assumed it was :witch: coming. Went to work all discouraged and pretty upset.:cry: Told dh that we probably need to schedule an appointment with a fertility specialist since its been so long. In the evening still couldn't stop myself from testing even after having cramping all day. Tested on a cheap dollar test not to use up the good ones and got a :bfp: immediately, threw it out and completely thought it was probably wrong because it was from the dollar store and I was only 9dpo,got even more discouraged. Right before going to bed tested on the early response and got another :bfp: , DH said no this is not coincidence and this is not wrong you're probably preggo. We both started crying since we couldn't believe it. Tested over and over again for the next several days with all results being a :bfp:. Haven't had any real symptoms lately so getting real concerned. But otherwise we are super stoked. :happydance: Haven't broke the news to anyone yet. The EDD is December12th. Sorry for the long post. Can anyone help me with getting tickers on the bottom of posts, how can I do that? Thanx so much!!

Congrats and good luck and health to all others expecting.


----------



## StinaLeigh

wow! lots of new BFP's! Congrats to all the new ladies :)

I was having symptoms last week but they've really faded (still there but not as intense). this has me worried a bit, but trying to think happy thoughts.


----------



## SteffyRae

lilybug26 said:


> Hello ladies!!! Well I finally had the courage to post in here. Have been TTC for over a year and had no luck. Two weeks ago had lots of preggo symptoms until last Monday. Woke up last Monday morning with really bad cramps and assumed it was :witch: coming. Went to work all discouraged and pretty upset.:cry: Told dh that we probably need to schedule an appointment with a fertility specialist since its been so long. In the evening still couldn't stop myself from testing even after having cramping all day. Tested on a cheap dollar test not to use up the good ones and got a :bfp: immediately, threw it out and completely thought it was probably wrong because it was from the dollar store and I was only 9dpo,got even more discouraged. Right before going to bed tested on the early response and got another :bfp: , DH said no this is not coincidence and this is not wrong you're probably preggo. We both started crying since we couldn't believe it. Tested over and over again for the next several days with all results being a :bfp:. Haven't had any real symptoms lately so getting real concerned. But otherwise we are super stoked. :happydance: Haven't broke the news to anyone yet. The EDD is December12th. Sorry for the long post. Can anyone help me with getting tickers on the bottom of posts, how can I do that? Thanx so much!!
> 
> Congrats and good luck and health to all others expecting.

got to baby-gaga.com or lilypie.com make your ticker get the code for forums (not HTML) in the topish left corner you will see "user cp" click that and on the side it will say edit signature click it put the code in there preview to make sure its okay then save


----------



## xLuciax

Hi girls just a bit worried this morning needed some advise im now 15 dpo AF is a day late my positive on clear blue + was obvious but still quite faint for someone who is 15 dpo I got a negative on the digital test this morning has it took anyone else a while to get a bfp on the digitals? im a bit worried now


----------



## Nessicle

Morning fellow pregnant ladies!! 

How is everyone today? I did another Superdrug today as AF due date is tomorrow and want to make sure lines are getting stronger and yay it's nice and strong today! Cant wait until I see a line as strong as the control line though :happydance: so the fact the lines are getting darker makes me realise that I have nothing to worry about with this pregnancy and that beanie is here for the next 9 months!! 

Gonna get another digi at the weekend as will be over 2 weeks by then so will be nice to see "Pregnant 2-3" :happydance:

xLuciax - I'm not sure hun about the digi's I know they're not very sensitive 50miu I think and for some ladies their beans take a little longer to show on a digi so try not to worry too much!

I got my +digi on 11dpo but I know I implanted on 7dpo for definite so mine had 4 days to produce enough hcg but you might have implanted later than me and that's perhaps why xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

morning ladies

Ive just peed on my last sticks! lol. I think 12 is enough for now haha!!! 

I've put an element of worry in my mind - even though I tell many ladies that all tests have different amounts of dye in...my IC is the same if not a touch lighter today @ 17dpo than is was @ 15dpo! I'm so stupid?? Self torture!!

On a plus note, my last digi said *PREGNANT 2-3* so I'm hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## Nessicle

The ICs are renowned for that honey so don't worry! I've got one more superdrug which I'll use tomorrow (af due date) but I'm trying not to worry cos I've no reason to! 

Question though - I haven't had any stretching or tightness since yesterday afternoon does that mean beanie is comfy for now? The fact I don't feel any and never had any af type cramps since I got my bfp I'm taking is a good sign??


----------



## nikki-lou25

ditto with the stretching and crampin Ness, so I also wonder if that means my pip is comfy for now? I have no symptoms at all - I thought the stretching pains/light ramping was a good sign, but its vanished! I bet it is just that our beans are snuggles in for now and when they start to grow a bit more we'll feel it all over again!

I've already had one baby so does that mean I'm already a bit stretched??? lol!


----------



## xLuciax

Thanks ness hey girls i'm still getting the stretching a bit today had it quite bad yesterday do you know how long it's meant to last?


----------



## xLuciax

Oo also can someone tell me the code for December thread banner thankies


----------



## nikki-lou25

My stretchin with DD lasted a good few weeks on and off hun!


----------



## hopefully2

hey girls

on my first i found the stretching was on and off throughout first trimester but at its worst in the first few weeks.
i think the morning sickness has caught up with me! Had to eat plain biscuit really quick when i got up to stop me retching :cry:

Here is the code just remove the 2 *
[IMG*]https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## nikki-lou25

Did you find you got less stretching with your 2nd hun? just curious coz even though Ive had a baby some things are gonna be new to me 2nd time round!


----------



## xLuciax

hopefully2 said:


> hey girls
> 
> on my first i found the stretching was on and off throughout first trimester but at its worst in the first few weeks.
> i think the morning sickness has caught up with me! Had to eat plain biscuit really quick when i got up to stop me retching :cry:
> 
> Here is the code just remove the 2 *
> [IMG*]https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg[*/IMG]

 Thank you! Yeah I've been getting the stretching/cramping since 5 dpo although now I'm starting to think I ovulated later than I thought as my positives are still light taking a while for my hcg to strengthen


----------



## hopefully2

Think they are the same intensity even though i forgot how like period cramps they are and am only stopping running to the loo every 5 minutes to check! I don't think i am getting them as often as i did with first pregnancy though, they've really eased off last few days.


----------



## jazmine18

i woke up with cramps today, have them now, they are quite strong? ..im not doubled over in pain, but am thinking of going to search out some paracetamol? xx


----------



## xLuciax

hopefully2 said:


> Think they are the same intensity even though i forgot how like period cramps they are and am only stopping running to the loo every 5 minutes to check! I don't think i am getting them as often as i did with first pregnancy though, they've really eased off last few days.

Lol I've been the same they feel exactly like tr fluttery pains I get before af when I'm at home I'm constantly in ad out the bathroom wiping feels good knowing that there's no af for 9 months though woo


----------



## xLuciax

jazmine18 said:


> i woke up with cramps today, have them now, they are quite strong? ..im not doubled over in pain, but am thinking of going to search out some paracetamol? xx

Hey jasmine definatly I'd say if tablets helped ur pains with real af then should do some good with these pains I'm a baby when it comes to swollowing tablets good thing I have a high pain threshold


----------



## jazmine18

yeah they do,,,im not normally a pill popper though lool, i will normally sit in pain for ages before someone convinces me to take something , but i was thinking if they get a bit worse but they actually seem to be fading away, so will sit them out for a while :)..thanks xx


----------



## Nessicle

jazmine I'm a pill popper lol they call me pharmacist t work :rofl: 

it's funny cos I don't have "cramping" like AF- mine is like tightness and stretching sensations around my uterus and I had an aching pelvic region for a few days. Still a bit achy there and actually now I've sat down I can feel very light stretching sensations but nothing like yesterday - good to know it's normal for it to be on and off though! 

I figure if I'm feeling nothing or not much today and defo not feeling any cramping then that's a really good sign that beanie is here for good as I'd usually start cramping by now day before AF would be due. Anyone else feel slightly "swollen" round your uterus. I know it's obviously not the beanie lol but my uterus feels more obvious or perhaps the ligaments round it that I'm feeling? It defo feels different anyway!


----------



## xLuciax

Nessicle said:


> jazmine I'm a pill popper lol they call me pharmacist t work :rofl:
> 
> it's funny cos I don't have "cramping" like AF- mine is like tightness and stretching sensations around my uterus and I had an aching pelvic region for a few days. Still a bit achy there and actually now I've sat down I can feel very light stretching sensations but nothing like yesterday - good to know it's normal for it to be on and off though!
> 
> I figure if I'm feeling nothing or not much today and defo not feeling any cramping then that's a really good sign that beanie is here for good as I'd usually start cramping by now day before AF would be due. Anyone else feel slightly "swollen" round your uterus. I know it's obviously not the beanie lol but my uterus feels more obvious or perhaps the ligaments round it that I'm feeling? It defo feels different anyway!

Lol! Can always count on you when rey have a head ache then?


----------



## xLuciax

I wonder what the flying restrictions aré when your pregnant? I havent seen my family in Colombia for 3 years was thinking of going for a month in july


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha yep Lucia - I'm always encouraging people to take paracetamol lol like a drug pusher :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I think you can't fly after 6 months in your 3rd trimester - maybe google it?


----------



## xLuciax

Ool you bad influence! Lol ah that sounds good woo some nice aun for a month then


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness I know what you mean about your uterus! I find my belly a bit harder at night esp just around my pubic bone (I'm a flumpy mamma though so can't see the bloat) 

I've just enquired about private early scan - kinda scared of not seein anything though or bad news. They can get me in at 9:30 on 23rd April...I need to call bk to confirm. I'll be 6+5 then by my dates around 8wks by LMP (which I know I most certainly wont be that far along)

Is it me or is anyone else thinkin "what ifs" Grr drivin myself nuts!


----------



## padbrat

Well good morning everyone! :hi:

At last I have a Dr's appt (cheering and clapping) :dance:!! Tomorrow at 9.30... am quite nervous now! Have booked a double appt as have a lot to talk about with the doc! Am really hoping he will give me an early scan, just to reassure me that everything is OK. 

Symptom wise I seem to be having bouts of nausea and dizzyness... had one yesterday whilst driving home... had to open all the windows and felt yukky :sick:, but as soon as I ate something I was OK. Have totally gone off coffee (which I usually love), sense of smell has gone haywire (hubby thinks I am making up all the smells)!... but best of all......

My boobs are fabulous :blush:!!! Massive and firm... no veins as yet... though nipples are huge!


----------



## jazmine18

lool ness .. my mum is like you.worse probably..the other day she had toothache, she told me during the night she took 25 painkillers!!(dont worry she went to emergency dentist and told them, but she was fine)...she tells me she has the constituation of an ox, lol..she always saying take a painkiller, take another one..haha...and the cramps have gone! yay :) xx

oh and edit to say: i have serious 'bloat bump' already lol, obviously not baby bump though.


----------



## kelster823

morning everyone...

have my 1st OB GYN appointment today for blood work and a transvaginal ultrasound at 2:45.. I am a bit nervous, I just want to see the sac and a lil fetal pole bean today

ok my boobes STILL aren't getting BIG yet or sore.. just plain ole veiny?? WTH.. is it because I am an old fart??? :rofl:

when I was pregnant 6 months ago and my boobes were big and wicked sore....

but I guess each pregnancy is different

well have a fab day. I must start working since I am taking off early

goosh I LOVE working from home, this is going to be a big advantage for me when the baby comes :)


----------



## Nessicle

does anyone else worry about stressing at work? My boss jus got me all flustered about some damn copying he was literally breathing over my shoulder! 

I feel like I'm worrying about every little thing going! I'm really worried about tomorrow terrified I'm gonna wake up with AF and it's all been a dream! I keep praying to god that he will protect my little bean and keep it there! Feeling quite emotional today can you tell lol? Hoping that's a good sign! 

I have a bloated tummy and it's sticking out, keep having to hide it as it's usually flat ha ha.

does your watery CM have any colour? I've got white underwear on today and noticed that it has a slight yellowy tinge to it once it's dried (that sounds so gross lol)


----------



## beanni #1

Morning ladies,

No symptoms from me, had slightly sore nipples around when AF was due but they have gone away now. (.)(.) are still big which I am over the moon about :D otherwise NOTHING!

Took an IC test this morning and still getting 2 lines althought they are not getting darker :( Anyways I am not going to obsess just pray the baby is comfy right where (s)he is and stays put for 9 months.

A quick question for you UK ladies. At what point should I contact my doctor? I don't want to go in just to be told come back in 8wks.

Gosh i still have to tell myself everyday this is really happening :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Jazmin... we are sharing EDD!

beanni... I would go to doc straight away, as they can give you advice on do's and don'ts when pregnant. You will also need blood tests etc to check your hormone levels.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi hun the IC's are rubbish I wouldnt both testing with them cos they never seem to get darker! 

My officialy AF date isn't til tomorrow so I'm bricking it til then but pretty sure beanie is tightly snuggled in, have booked a docs appointment for Friday - they say as soon as you know to see your GP who will get a midwife appointed to you once you've been in xx


----------



## xkirstyx

morning girls :D
iv had a bit of cramping but nuffin to bad :) 
i took my last cbd test and it changed to 2-3weeks already :D woooooo

im currently on mat leave with jack just now but im gonna hand in my notice end of may/june :) xxx


----------



## jazmine18

nikki-lou..how much do you have to pay for a private scan? and where can i get one?..do you think your gonna go? xx


----------



## Nessicle

oooh really?" I might have to get another digi today to do tomorrow then :haha: 

I got my bfp a day after you hun! :happydance:


----------



## beanni #1

Thanks ladies, doc's appointment booked for Monday :D


----------



## Nixilix

Can u remove me pls xx


----------



## beanni #1

Nixilix said:


> Can u remove me pls xx

Hope all is well hun :hugs:


----------



## hopefully2

Hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

oh no hope you ok hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Nessicle said:


> oooh really?" I might have to get another digi today to do tomorrow then :haha:
> 
> I got my bfp a day after you hun! :happydance:

YAY :happydance: how u feeling? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

just been out and bought a two pack of digi's - one for Friday and one for next Friday! :wohoo:!! 

I'm feeling ok just stressing cos AF due date isn't til tomorrow although I'm 99.9% sure this bean is going nowhere lol! 

Just been to get my bus pass renewed and walked around BHS and my back is blimmin' killing! God help me at 8 months :haha: 

Few stretching and cramping sensations on and off though nothing like AF cramping - feels completely different for me, and tons of watery CM, my undies are stained and drenched lol! Keep thinking AF has come! 

How about you hun? xx


----------



## Starry Night

Nixilix said:


> Can u remove me pls xx

Oh no! I hope all is OK and you can rejoin us soon.

:hug:


----------



## Starry Night

I took another FRER today and the "pregnant" line showed up well before the control line and was much darker than it was on Saturday. It still wasn't a completely solid line (looked like it was made of dots in a few areas) but I take that as great encouragement that my lil peanut is growing.

Speaking of which, look at what hubby bought for me months ago and gave to me once I got my bfp (sneaky, romantic guy)

Lil Peanut

This morning my boobs hurt so much its making me nauseous. Yet I'm excited by that. :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

Nessicle said:


> just been out and bought a two pack of digi's - one for Friday and one for next Friday! :wohoo:!!
> 
> I'm feeling ok just stressing cos AF due date isn't til tomorrow although I'm 99.9% sure this bean is going nowhere lol!
> 
> Just been to get my bus pass renewed and walked around BHS and my back is blimmin' killing! God help me at 8 months :haha:
> 
> Few stretching and cramping sensations on and off though nothing like AF cramping - feels completely different for me, and tons of watery CM, my undies are stained and drenched lol! Keep thinking AF has come!
> 
> How about you hun? xx

yeah i have all the symptoms awall. im just really scared coz i have jack and im always lifting him, hes a very heavy baby lol:baby: but apart from that im fine :) dont worry about AF hunny :hugs: when i was preg with just a had a wee bleed every time AF was due for the first 3months but everything turned out fine. i also had a hymatoma(sp?) and im scared i get it again :(

oh the joys! 

xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Nixilix said:


> Can u remove me pls xx

Hope ur ok hunny :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> just been out and bought a two pack of digi's - one for Friday and one for next Friday! :wohoo:!!
> 
> I'm feeling ok just stressing cos AF due date isn't til tomorrow although I'm 99.9% sure this bean is going nowhere lol!
> 
> Just been to get my bus pass renewed and walked around BHS and my back is blimmin' killing! God help me at 8 months :haha:
> 
> Few stretching and cramping sensations on and off though nothing like AF cramping - feels completely different for me, and tons of watery CM, my undies are stained and drenched lol! Keep thinking AF has come!
> 
> How about you hun? xx
> 
> yeah i have all the symptoms awall. im just really scared coz i have jack and im always lifting him, hes a very heavy baby lol:baby: but apart from that im fine :) dont worry about AF hunny :hugs: when i was preg with just a had a wee bleed every time AF was due for the first 3months but everything turned out fine. i also had a hymatoma(sp?) and im scared i get it again :(
> 
> oh the joys!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


thanks for the reassurance honey! I think cos I got my bfp at 10dpo which is obviously very early then my digi at 11dpo which aren't that sensitive it means beanie is nice and strong! 

But cos I did get it so early obviously anything could happen but my body seems to be doing all the right things with the CM and stretching etc so I shouldnt worry so much! 

Haematoma - yeah I've read about that FX you don't get it again hun! They say every pregnancy is different so hopefully that means this pregnancy you won't have it xx


----------



## Dreamer11

Hey girls! Just wondering if any of you are experiencing any real symptoms yet, me none! Kinda freaking me out, considering my sore nipples were my only symptom besides being sleepy and it vanished yesterday...I just don't really feel pregnant, any one else feel this way?? My family doctor told me my first ultrasound will be at 16 weeks AAAHH I can't wait that long! I'm 4 weeks and 3 days...


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm 4+3 hun and I have zero symptoms. Its really early though so try not to worry - I know it's easier said than done coz even Im having the odd panic! I wasn't hit with sickness until about 7/8 weeks with my DD!


----------



## padbrat

No morning sickness here either... have the odd nausea feeling... and am def getting hungrier! But really trying to keep it healthy!


----------



## xLuciax

Is everyone else getting CM that is just like water not stretchy? thats all im getting feels like ive wet myself half the time lol


----------



## Nessicle

yep exactly what I'm getting Lucia! Feel like I've pee'd constantly lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeah Lucia - it goes from creamy to watery even had some EWCM too...so strange! I do remember feeling wet when pg with DD...but still doesn't stop me runnin to the loo to check its not AF


----------



## Pixxie

We have a December baby :)

Due on the 11th. I had no symptoms until a few hours ago...feeling a little sick now lol xxx


----------



## vibs

Congratulation to everyone. I think I am in this camp too :happydance:

I have no morning sickness at all.
I did home pregnancy test many times and all are positive.

I have first appointment on 20th April, I will know exact due date then. 
But according to my calculation it should be first week in Dec.


----------



## xLuciax

Pixxie said:


> We have a December baby :)
> 
> Due on the 11th. I had no symptoms until a few hours ago...feeling a little sick now lol xxx

hey pixxie! yay that a day after my birthday lol welcome! xx


----------



## xLuciax

nikki-lou25 said:


> Yeah Lucia - it goes from creamy to watery even had some EWCM too...so strange! I do remember feeling wet when pg with DD...but still doesn't stop me runnin to the loo to check its not AF

its horrible sometimes I go really dry for a few hours then it just call comes ive only had a tiny bit of EWCM little rain drop size


----------



## Dreamer11

Thanks so much Hun, I just hope I can get in a little earlier than 16 weeks to see little one!


----------



## lilbabylove

Ohh I have a few symptoms! haha. morning sickness have it now because I need to eat haha. Dull lower back pain off and on all day (anyone know if this is okay all I found was it's a sign of miscarriage but wth it isn't constant like they say? haha and I've had it since my bfp over a week ago!) VERY SORE BOOBS OMG I CAN'T EVEN WALK SOMETIMES! and very veiny! Cm which is always there but surprisingly more watery at times. cramps sometimes not really just a pulling feeling..nothing else I guess minus the fact all I want is sweet stuff..fruit and candy haha. 

FX for us all that these are little sticky beans :)


----------



## doblet

Can I join? I think I am due 11th Dec (birthday pressie!) but will know for sure when I have my first midwife appt next week.


----------



## Nessicle

hi lilbabylove!! :wave:

love your signature! Defo sticky beanies!! Got my docs appointment on Friday :happydance: 

I have lower back ache too - mainly in bed at night and also if I've walked around for a bit or sat down for too long! It's completely normal apparently! Just cos of the stretching ligaments xx


----------



## StinaLeigh

xLuciax said:


> Hi girls just a bit worried this morning needed some advise im now 15 dpo AF is a day late my positive on clear blue + was obvious but still quite faint for someone who is 15 dpo I got a negative on the digital test this morning has it took anyone else a while to get a bfp on the digitals? im a bit worried now

Congrats! I haven't taken a digi so I can't help you there, but have also heard that they are more sensitive. one thing to try is afternoon/evening testing. Time and again my FMU and SMU tests had really faint lines and everyday my evening tests were much darker. I guess that happens to some people? 

Congrats again!


----------



## cho

hello how is everyone today omg i have just been shopping oohps, bought lots of things for bambino, i am knackered now and hungry, i have really gone of fatty foods today cant stand thought of it, just wanna eat healthy stuff!!


----------



## StinaLeigh

I'm at 5 weeks today and not really having much symptom wise either. I definitely have a bloat bump (!) but my boobs aren't sore anymore and my pulling/stretching has gone away. I too am thinking little beanie is just comfy now!


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah iv been getting low back pain every now and again x


----------



## Nessicle

when are you supposed to buy a maternity bra? I've just noticed my boobs feel bigger than usual lol x


----------



## californiamom

Nixilix, I hope everything is okay. The first tri is a very scary stage but miracles happen every day. Hang in there, sweetie.

Starry, how adorable of your DH to buy something for the baby.

Welcome, Pixxie. doblet & vibs! Congratulations!!!

I'm having the same symptoms, or lack of. Watery CM. I'm actually using pantie liners now. And, Ness, mine is a little tinted as well. I definitely have the belly bloat. For those that are having their second, etc., I've heard that the muscles have been stretched already and we may show a little sooner than we did the first time. I'm seriously starting to show! I had some cramping this morning, which I hadn't experienced for a few days. I'm noticing though that any "symptoms" I tend to have are happening stronger in the evening for me: slight nausea, pulling in pelvic area, super sore BBs. Other than that, I can't find a thing in this house that I want to eat!


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh good - I'm not abnormal then phew! :haha: always a relief to hear someone else has the same symptoms! 

I know what you mean about not being able to fine anything you want to eat I feel like that too! 

I have serious bloat but mine is cos I'm full of wind and poop - managing one poop every two days so far, though cup of tea usually gets things going - cut down on caffeine to just 2 cups a day and drinking decaff and water the rest of the time. I'm quite thirsty!!


----------



## californiamom

Nessicle said:


> cut down on caffeine to just 2 cups a day and drinking decaff and water the rest of the time. I'm quite thirsty!!

I can't give up caffeine but I've cut it down a lot. I only have one half of cup of brewed coffee. To help "things along", try eating more fruit. Berries, apricots, etc. I also eat the Fiber One bars. They have a dark chocolate almond bar that tastes like a chocolate bar ... yummmm. I think there's also a yogurt that is supposed to help with that as well. Activia?


----------



## cho

oh this is my second and i am massive honesly i have a bump and today i went to a sandwich shop and got a jacket potatoe and the women sed to me something about cravings but it went over my head, then she sed well thats the good thing about being preg you can get away with eating what you want i was shocked to say the least i didnt actually realise how much i was showing lol!!


----------



## xLuciax

Is anyone else getting TMI erect nipples all the time or is it just me? There swollen and sore and just don't seem to be going down even when I'm really warm lol


----------



## cho

yep lol i have and they look bruised there so veiny yuk!!


----------



## Hollybush75

I am wiped out today - so hard to keep awake during work - wasn't able to concentrate much either. I'm suffering from the bloat mainly first thing and last thing, boobs are really firm and look bruised cos they're all blotchy. Veins are not a big notice but my boobs are a bit veiny anyway cos they're big (38F right now but expecting increase soon). Nips are pretty much swollen, nausea on and off, a few extremely mild cramps and today I got a new one, one I had in both previous pg's so it's not new to me :haha: - pain in my hoo-haa - owch!


----------



## lilbabylove

Nessicle said:


> hi lilbabylove!! :wave:
> 
> love your signature! Defo sticky beanies!! Got my docs appointment on Friday :happydance:
> 
> I have lower back ache too - mainly in bed at night and also if I've walked around for a bit or sat down for too long! It's completely normal apparently! Just cos of the stretching ligaments xx

haha I LOVE your signature and guess what everyone thinks I'M HAVING A GIRL :) and I took that thing on your signature and now go look at my signature! lol I bet you I will have a girl :) I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday well tomorrow :) so will come let you girls know how I am!! Oh and as long as I am not alone in this lower back aches hehe.


----------



## lilbabylove

Hollybush75 said:


> I am wiped out today - so hard to keep awake during work - wasn't able to concentrate much either. I'm suffering from the bloat mainly first thing and last thing, boobs are really firm and look bruised cos they're all blotchy. Veins are not a big notice but my boobs are a bit veiny anyway cos they're big (38F right now but expecting increase soon). Nips are pretty much swollen, nausea on and off, a few extremely mild cramps and today I got a new one, one I had in both previous pg's so it's not new to me :haha: - pain in my hoo-haa - owch!

what kind of pain in your "hoo haa" (funny wordd! lol) but I am feeling like little lightening bolts or something like up in my cervix and I normally feel it only when I have af because of the blood flow coming but have been having it for a week and nowhere on google can explain it! lol so what is yours like?


----------



## lilbabylove

xLuciax said:


> Is anyone else getting TMI erect nipples all the time or is it just me? There swollen and sore and just don't seem to be going down even when I'm really warm lol

yupp!! and like c.holdway said very veiny and look bruised but they also FEEL bruised haha it's terrible but I LOVE it :)


----------



## Hollybush75

lilbabylove said:


> what kind of pain in your "hoo haa" (funny wordd! lol) but I am feeling like little lightening bolts or something like up in my cervix and I normally feel it only when I have af because of the blood flow coming but have been having it for a week and nowhere on google can explain it! lol so what is yours like?

Exactly like that - like little shooting pains inside - all normal stuff :thumbup:


----------



## lolly25

lilbabylove said:


> Hollybush75 said:
> 
> 
> one I had in both previous pg's so it's not new to me :haha: - pain in my hoo-haa - owch!
> 
> what kind of pain in your "hoo haa" (funny wordd! lol) but I am feeling like little lightening bolts or something like up in my cervix and I normally feel it only when I have af because of the blood flow coming but have been having it for a week and nowhere on google can explain it! lol so what is yours like?Click to expand...

I got this too :haha::haha::blush:


----------



## xLuciax

Haha swear I've been sitting on the toilet peeing all day


----------



## beanni #1

xLuciax said:


> Haha swear I've been sitting on the toilet peeing all day

LOL :haha: same here, i think all the wiping has caused my frufru to get a bit sore


----------



## SteffyRae

they didnt do the scan today but i have a threatened miscarrige, when they did the pap smear they found blood and they arent sure if it is from before my pregnancy or during. my due date is dec 2nd one day before what i thought, i go back friday so they can retake my levels and see if they doubled.. on bed rest untill they know whats going on


----------



## californiamom

SteffyRae said:


> they didnt do the scan today but i have a threatened miscarrige, when they did the pap smear they found blood and they arent sure if it is from before my pregnancy or during. my due date is dec 2nd one day before what i thought, i go back friday so they can retake my levels and see if they doubled.. on bed rest untill they know whats going on

:hugs: I hope you get some answers soon and little beanie is alright. :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

hey. started bleeding this morning and has continued all day.. thanks for your thoughts girls. I wish you all tons of sticky dust and very happy and healthy 9 months girlies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbling

Nixilix said:


> hey. started bleeding this morning and has continued all day.. thanks for your thoughts girls. I wish you all tons of sticky dust and very happy and healthy 9 months girlies xxxxxxxxx

:hugs: Sorry to hear that Nixilix :hugs:


----------



## StinaLeigh

sorry to hear that Nixlix =( 

take it easy SteffyRae. Hopefully your levels will look good on Friday.


----------



## xkirstyx

Nixilix said:


> hey. started bleeding this morning and has continued all day.. thanks for your thoughts girls. I wish you all tons of sticky dust and very happy and healthy 9 months girlies xxxxxxxxx

:hugs: have u had a scan hunny? i had a lot of bleeding with jack all the way to 12weeks and i had a thretand m/c but hes fine a healthy. hope your ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

they wont do anything, just told me to wait? im so confused. will try and speak with a epu tomorrow xx


----------



## Hollybush75

:hugs: Nixilix :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

thoughts are with you Nixilix and SteffyRae, I pray all is well with your LO :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

lilbabylove said:


> Hollybush75 said:
> 
> 
> I am wiped out today - so hard to keep awake during work - wasn't able to concentrate much either. I'm suffering from the bloat mainly first thing and last thing, boobs are really firm and look bruised cos they're all blotchy. Veins are not a big notice but my boobs are a bit veiny anyway cos they're big (38F right now but expecting increase soon). Nips are pretty much swollen, nausea on and off, a few extremely mild cramps and today I got a new one, one I had in both previous pg's so it's not new to me :haha: - pain in my hoo-haa - owch!
> 
> what kind of pain in your "hoo haa" (funny wordd! lol) but I am feeling like little lightening bolts or something like up in my cervix and I normally feel it only when I have af because of the blood flow coming but have been having it for a week and nowhere on google can explain it! lol so what is yours like?Click to expand...

girls i got this today too!! like tiny little sharp sensations like near your cervix?? Phew glad Im not the only only one!


----------



## xLuciax

beanni #1 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Haha swear I've been sitting on the toilet peeing all day
> 
> LOL :haha: same here, i think all the wiping has caused my frufru to get a bit soreClick to expand...

Hehe fru fru


----------



## xLuciax

Nessicle said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollybush75 said:
> 
> 
> I am wiped out today - so hard to keep awake during work - wasn't able to concentrate much either. I'm suffering from the bloat mainly first thing and last thing, boobs are really firm and look bruised cos they're all blotchy. Veins are not a big notice but my boobs are a bit veiny anyway cos they're big (38F right now but expecting increase soon). Nips are pretty much swollen, nausea on and off, a few extremely mild cramps and today I got a new one, one I had in both previous pg's so it's not new to me :haha: - pain in my hoo-haa - owch!
> 
> what kind of pain in your "hoo haa" (funny wordd! lol) but I am feeling like little lightening bolts or something like up in my cervix and I normally feel it only when I have af because of the blood flow coming but have been having it for a week and nowhere on google can explain it! lol so what is yours like?Click to expand...
> 
> girls i got this today too!! like tiny little sharp sensations like near your cervix?? Phew glad Im not the only only one!Click to expand...

omg didn't see this post I've been getting the same! I thought it was because I had been wiping too much scared that af would come but funny thing is my mum actually complained of those type pains last night :-l lol


----------



## xLuciax

I was sitting at the dinner table and nearlly jumped out my seat


----------



## xLuciax

Take a look girls https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100227124059AAmQkie


----------



## Nessicle

lol Lucia I was sat at my desk at work and felt them on and off all day - totally freaking me out every little twinge!! 

My boobs aren't sore or anything yet, only soreness I got was 7dpo - 10dpo and think that was cos of hormone surge! Just enjoying it while I can as sure they wil start hurting soon enough lol!

SteffyRae I hope the blood is nothing to worry about and your beanie is safe and tucked in xx


----------



## xLuciax

Nessicle said:


> lol Lucia I was sat at my desk at work and felt them on and off all day - totally freaking me out every little twinge!!
> 
> My boobs aren't sore or anything yet, only soreness I got was 7dpo - 10dpo and think that was cos of hormone surge! Just enjoying it while I can as sure they wil start hurting soon enough lol!
> 
> SteffyRae I hope the blood is nothing to worry about and your beanie is safe and tucked in xx

They are horrible mine started with little twinges then I started getting ones that made me jump good thing i never got thm while I was shopping in Morrisons lol 3 weeks of 4 i get swollen breasts so ita never been a symptom i could pick out oh yes definatly enjoy it i have quite small breasts but from all the swelling over the yeara giben me light stretch marks which I know are gonna get worse in pregnancy boo


----------



## kcw81

Hi Ladies, congrats to all you newly preggers! I hope you don't mind me barging in here but since you probably check in here frequently with your bump buddies and chat maybe you could take a second and give me your 2 cents. Do any of you exercise, go jogging or workout and if so, did you take a break during the week you were BD'ing and the 2WW? I am just wondering if I didn't go jogging and walking during this time if I Would have better luck. I am so sorry to butt in here but seemed like a good spot!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm struggling to stay awake at work in the afternoons already, I'm exhausted!! Have also noticed chocolate is giving me indigestion NNOOOOOO!!!

How are you all "maintaining" your lady gardens whilst pregnant? I was going to continue with my lady shaver...??


----------



## Kerrieann

kcw81 said:


> Hi Ladies, congrats to all you newly preggers! I hope you don't mind me barging in here but since you probably check in here frequently with your bump buddies and chat maybe you could take a second and give me your 2 cents. Do any of you exercise, go jogging or workout and if so, did you take a break during the week you were BD'ing and the 2WW? I am just wondering if I didn't go jogging and walking during this time if I Would have better luck. I am so sorry to butt in here but seemed like a good spot!

Hiya i regularly exercise and go running, but for first time last month i only did it up to the week before ovulation! Thought i would try something diff, lol, and didnt exercise through ovulation either. So i think i took about two weeks off in total! Hope this helps you x


----------



## xLuciax

I'm going to stick to my Brazilian lol! Got to keep standards up lol prob won't be as fussy once I can't see my toes lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations doblet and pixxie!!! :yipee: I will add ur due dates on, vibs congratulations, just let me know once you have a date and i will add you on! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Evning preggy ladies! 

How r we all?


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi nikki,im great thanks, just very bored! Hubby is out and theres nothing on tv! So have resorted to internet shopping, :haha: xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm starving, not eaten anything since lunch today - I just dont fancy anything! gonna go make some toast before bed though.

I've been internet shopping for DDs 1st birthday stuff...and I ordered her cake this afternoon :dance:

https://www.brownscakes.co.uk/cake_PrincessCastle.html

How cool!?!?! lol


----------



## californiamom

kcw81, when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter, I had been training for a triathlon so I was running, swimming and biking 3-4 hours per day. She was a surprise so it obviously didn't affect our chances of conceiving. Once we found out, the doctor advised me to keep up the vigorous exercise routine but in a non-competitive environment. I couldn't compete in my race but I trained up until morning sickness hit me. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## lilbabylove

beanni #1 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Haha swear I've been sitting on the toilet peeing all day
> 
> LOL :haha: same here, i think all the wiping has caused my frufru to get a bit soreClick to expand...

mine too! and glad everyone else gets them lightning bolts too in the vajayjay hahaha :) but the outside feels a little tender probably from wiping so much..it's so sensitive NO WONDER THEY SAY THAT SEX IS BEST WHEN PREGNANT :) lol


----------



## lilbabylove

Nixilix said:


> hey. started bleeding this morning and has continued all day.. thanks for your thoughts girls. I wish you all tons of sticky dust and very happy and healthy 9 months girlies xxxxxxxxx

oh so sorry hunny :hugs: everything will be okay and thank you for the sticky dust to us all you still have a chance at a december baby :) just more like christmas baby right? good luck and fx for you girl!


----------



## SteffyRae

kerrieann i went to the ob and im the 2nd lol can i have the december dreamers siggy code?


----------



## lilbabylove

kcw81 said:


> Hi Ladies, congrats to all you newly preggers! I hope you don't mind me barging in here but since you probably check in here frequently with your bump buddies and chat maybe you could take a second and give me your 2 cents. Do any of you exercise, go jogging or workout and if so, did you take a break during the week you were BD'ing and the 2WW? I am just wondering if I didn't go jogging and walking during this time if I Would have better luck. I am so sorry to butt in here but seemed like a good spot!

hey girl actually I tried that this month and LOOK AT ME :) haha. I am usually a workout freak. Working out 5 hours a day 3 to 4 times a week. I am very rough on my body and I took a break during the 2ww and am now pregnant :) so give it a try it can't hurt maybe you're like me and your body needs a rest sometimes! :) good luck and fx for you hunny!


----------



## xLuciax

lilbabylove said:


> beanni #1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Haha swear I've been sitting on the toilet peeing all day
> 
> LOL :haha: same here, i think all the wiping has caused my frufru to get a bit soreClick to expand...
> 
> mine too! and glad everyone else gets them lightning bolts too in the vajayjay hahaha :) but the outside feels a little tender probably from wiping so much..it's so sensitive NO WONDER THEY SAY THAT SEX IS BEST WHEN PREGNANT :) lolClick to expand...

 Cant wait to see what it feels like LOL not seeing OH till next Wednesday as have lots of important college work this week does sex feel any different yet for anyone?


----------



## lilbabylove

oh nikki that is gorgeous!! yeah I'm bored tonight..hubby is out on the field :( hate field ops they make me so angry and since I can't call him it is going to be terrible tomorrow at the doctor's appointment to not call him. boo. :\ how are you nikki?! :)


----------



## Starry Night

The nausea got me today but it's still manageable. I've also been experiencing "hoo ha" pain. lol My boobs are very sore. I think that's what is causing the nausea.

I told my manager today about being pregnant because I'm just not managing with the lifting and I want to stay out of the spray booth. She was actually excited and said that she "knew it". I'm not showing but she probably but 2 & 2 together. ha ha


----------



## lilbabylove

xLuciax said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanni #1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Haha swear I've been sitting on the toilet peeing all day
> 
> LOL :haha: same here, i think all the wiping has caused my frufru to get a bit soreClick to expand...
> 
> mine too! and glad everyone else gets them lightning bolts too in the vajayjay hahaha :) but the outside feels a little tender probably from wiping so much..it's so sensitive NO WONDER THEY SAY THAT SEX IS BEST WHEN PREGNANT :) lolClick to expand...
> 
> Cant wait to see what it feels like LOL not seeing OH till next Wednesday as have lots of important college work this week does sex feel any different yet for anyone?Click to expand...

no we are not having sex until I hit 12 weeks haha it is simple because we are getting restationed (or well my hubby is haha) to VA so we are moving so there won't be much time to sex it up anyway :) lol then once we are settled we can have sex! ha and he is deploying anyway :\


----------



## xLuciax

Right I'm off to bed I'm sooo tired and I haven't even done much today handy having baby and bump on my iPhone can sit and post while I lay on the sofa or on the bus have a good nights sleep ladies xxx


----------



## lilbabylove

SteffyRae said:


> kerrieann i went to the ob and im the 2nd lol can i have the december dreamers siggy code?

here girl! :) welcome and we have the same due date! yay! but they change all the time! [*IMG]https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg[/IMG*] take the stars out :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm ok thanks, just praying pip is ok and that I get some symptoms soon! 

My DH is on a sex ban atm as I had a bleed with DD that scared the sh*t out of me, so I'd rather wait til 12weeks and then make up for lost time....if I can be bothered HAHA!!


----------



## lilbabylove

xLuciax said:


> Right I'm off to bed I'm sooo tired and I haven't even done much today handy having baby and bump on my iPhone can sit and post while I lay on the sofa or on the bus have a good nights sleep ladies xxx

aww goodnight! :) and if your name is really lucia one of my husband's favorite girl names is luciana :) because I am 100 percent italian


----------



## Starry Night

Dreamer11 said:


> Hey girls! Just wondering if any of you are experiencing any real symptoms yet, me none! Kinda freaking me out, considering my sore nipples were my only symptom besides being sleepy and it vanished yesterday...I just don't really feel pregnant, any one else feel this way?? My family doctor told me my first ultrasound will be at 16 weeks AAAHH I can't wait that long! I'm 4 weeks and 3 days...


You have to wait until 16 weeks? I'm from Ontario too and always thought you get one at 12 weeks and then again at 20 weeks. That's what my SiL told me at least...she turned down the 12 week one for her first regnancy but got both for her second. I don't want to wait 16 weeks! lol I'm hoping for an early scan due to my irregular cycle. Makes me feel sneaky.


----------



## xLuciax

lilbabylove said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Right I'm off to bed I'm sooo tired and I haven't even done much today handy having baby and bump on my iPhone can sit and post while I lay on the sofa or on the bus have a good nights sleep ladies xxx
> 
> aww goodnight! :) and if your name is really lucia one of my husband's favorite girl names is luciana :) because I am 100 percent italianClick to expand...

Thought I'd reply before I dropped off I love luciana! Yes my name is lucia lol except I'm south american Colombian so my name is pronounced loo-c-a instead of loo-chea good choice of name ;)


----------



## lilbabylove

girls I am having spotting ='( it was only two very light pink spots of blood and no real cramps same cramps I've been having. anyone can shed some light here? please husband won't take me to the hospital because I have an appointment at 9 am ='(


----------



## xkirstyx

lilbabylove said:


> girls I am having spotting ='( it was only two very light pink spots of blood and no real cramps same cramps I've been having. anyone can shed some light here? please husband won't take me to the hospital because I have an appointment at 9 am ='(

hunny dont worry i had bleeing with jack at 5weeks had a scan and everything was fine its very common! if u get very heavy dark red bleed with clot and cram go straight to a&e but i wouldnt worry to much just say at ur app 2moz :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SteffyRae

xkirstyx said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> girls I am having spotting ='( it was only two very light pink spots of blood and no real cramps same cramps I've been having. anyone can shed some light here? please husband won't take me to the hospital because I have an appointment at 9 am ='(
> 
> hunny dont worry i had bleeing with jack at 5weeks had a scan and everything was fine its very common! if u get very heavy dark red bleed with clot and cram go straight to a&e but i wouldnt worry to much just say at ur app 2moz :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

yes completely my doctor told me today (because of my bleeding thing) if i get any light bleeding call him but if i get any heavy and cloty bleeding go straight to the hospital he said spotting everyonce in a while in the begining is pretty common


----------



## SteffyRae

lilbabylove said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> kerrieann i went to the ob and im the 2nd lol can i have the december dreamers siggy code?
> 
> here girl! :) welcome and we have the same due date! yay! but they change all the time! [*IMG]https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg[/IMG*] take the stars out :)Click to expand...

thank you. your in the states aswell?


----------



## kelster823

sorry to be a pita but can you change my due date to December 8th.... verified with the doc today.....


----------



## SteffyRae

what prenatals are you guys taking, i was just wondering cause i took the duetdha yesterday and it made me sick and gave me a headache but my ob gave me these other ones concept OB that didnt mess with me and expecta lipil DHA supplement (OTC) and i took them together and it was fine


----------



## lilbabylove

SteffyRae said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> kerrieann i went to the ob and im the 2nd lol can i have the december dreamers siggy code?
> 
> here girl! :) welcome and we have the same due date! yay! but they change all the time! [*IMG]https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg[/IMG*] take the stars out :)Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. your in the states aswell?Click to expand...

yes we are in jacksonville, nc currently but moving to quantico, va :) and thank you for all of the advice ladies makes me feel more at ease! no more cramps then usual so that's good! and symptoms are still here so fx! :)


----------



## californiamom

Steffy, do you take your vitamins after you eat? I have heard a lot of great things about the one that was prescribed to you. I would just make sure you take it on a full stomach. I take Rainbow Light Prenatal One, plus 50mg of Vitamin B6.

:hugs: Lilbabylove, sorry that you're spotting. It is very common though, so please try not to worry. I'm sure your doctor will perform an u/s tomorrow at your appointment. I hope you get to see your healthy little bean!


----------



## lilbabylove

oh thank you so much californiamom! you're all so sweet! :) I mean I'm only 19 I really shouldn't have this problem haha. and you think she will because of my spotting? oh I hope so and if not I'm going to freak out haha. I would love to know if my baby is okay tomorrow! :)


----------



## SteffyRae

i havent been eating much.. execpt chicken and ice cream everything else is gross so i havent been eating much i took both after eating ice cream lmao


----------



## Dreamer11

Hey Starry, I was on the phone with the docs today and apparently ob/gyn won't even take me on for prenatal care untill 20 weeks?? I have to see my family doctor every 4 weeks untill then, I'm so lost. Then I questioned them about first u/s and that's apparently at 6-7 weeks for measurement, dating etc...please let me know what ends up happening with you! Which part of On are you in, east, west?


----------



## kelster823

SteffyRae said:


> i havent been eating much.. execpt chicken and ice cream everything else is gross so i havent been eating much i took both after eating ice cream lmao

now see I am eating *everything* in site............. thanfully I have only gained 2 pounds since the last time I was at the docs back in Oct 2009


----------



## californiamom

lilbabylove, you might want to call before you leave in the morning. Will they be open? Depending on who you are meeting with. If they have you meeting a nurse just to confirm your HPT, there may not be time to do an u/s. Either way, I'm pretty sure they will try to find a heartbeat for you. You may need to wait and/or come back. They may draw blood from you too to check HCG levels. Both of these things will tell you a lot. Good luck!


----------



## vetmom

Wow, stepped away from the thread for a day and now I've just spent an hour catching up with everyone!
Congrats to the new BFPs! 
Good luck tomorrow lilbabylove and good luck with the bedrest SteffyRae, hope you have lots to entertain yourself.

I made my dr.'s appt today! I go in for bloods next Thursday and then they don't want to see me again until 12 weeks, as long as everything is going smoothly. Fingers crossed!

Symptoms are still mild, other than the 'bloat bump'. My BB's are a tiny bit bigger, but I am hoping for alot more in that department (as is DH!) Oh, and I remember someone saying "Sex is better pregnant". I would like to agree with that:blush:


----------



## jaimad

SteffyRae said:


> what prenatals are you guys taking, i was just wondering cause i took the duetdha yesterday and it made me sick and gave me a headache but my ob gave me these other ones concept OB that didnt mess with me and expecta lipil DHA supplement (OTC) and i took them together and it was fine

I also take the concept ob prenatals! I take mine at night & it seems to help a lot. I also just found out I have a low thyroid problem so I take medicine for that in the mornings.


----------



## SteffyRae

kelster823 said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> i havent been eating much.. execpt chicken and ice cream everything else is gross so i havent been eating much i took both after eating ice cream lmao
> 
> now see I am eating *everything* in site............. thanfully I have only gained 2 pounds since the last time I was at the docs back in Oct 2009Click to expand...

i have gained 6 in the past 2/3 months


----------



## SteffyRae

jaimad said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> what prenatals are you guys taking, i was just wondering cause i took the duetdha yesterday and it made me sick and gave me a headache but my ob gave me these other ones concept OB that didnt mess with me and expecta lipil DHA supplement (OTC) and i took them together and it was fine
> 
> I also take the concept ob prenatals! I take mine at night & it seems to help a lot. I also just found out I have a low thyroid problem so I take medicine for that in the mornings.Click to expand...

i get nervous taking anything i get panic attacks when I feel out of control of my body, and dizziness or puking in something that would do the trick so i havent even taken advil in about 2 years, i got kinda dizzy sleepy when I took them but other than that i didnt even notice


----------



## Starry Night

Dreamer11 said:


> Hey Starry, I was on the phone with the docs today and apparently ob/gyn won't even take me on for prenatal care untill 20 weeks?? I have to see my family doctor every 4 weeks untill then, I'm so lost. Then I questioned them about first u/s and that's apparently at 6-7 weeks for measurement, dating etc...please let me know what ends up happening with you! Which part of On are you in, east, west?

South. I spit and I hit an American. lol (not saying I want to spit on one, we're just close neighbours:winkwink:)

I'm seeing my gp tomorrow. I don't even have a gyn yet so I'm hoping for a referral. I'm tempted to ask "now what" or "what do I do?". I'm totally clueless. :shrug:
But my mom did tell me about the monthly visits so that would make sense.

RE: prenatals

I am currently taking Shopper Drug Mart's store brand. I used to take Centrums Materna but it was really expensive and the store brand had all the same stuff in it. I'm probably going to have my iron retested because it came out low while on prenatals and my current prescription of supplements has run out.


----------



## Big Al

Just joined! Not exactly sure when I'm due, but I think it's Dec 10th!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey =) i havnt got an exact date yet but i think i am due about the 6th december according to my dr


----------



## Nessicle

kcw81 said:


> Hi Ladies, congrats to all you newly preggers! I hope you don't mind me barging in here but since you probably check in here frequently with your bump buddies and chat maybe you could take a second and give me your 2 cents. Do any of you exercise, go jogging or workout and if so, did you take a break during the week you were BD'ing and the 2WW? I am just wondering if I didn't go jogging and walking during this time if I Would have better luck. I am so sorry to butt in here but seemed like a good spot!

I went swimming in the 2ww hun! :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm not sure if it this is total coincidence but I ov'd and then I got tonsillitis and spent 4/5 days in bed - had a fever so that worried me that I wouldn't get pg with a fever! Anyway, it must've done me some good relaxing in bed for a good few days. I aint an exerciser anyway though if I'm honest! I do walk with my DD in her pram though, but I did NOTHING at all for a good few days!


----------



## Nessicle

jaimad said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> what prenatals are you guys taking, i was just wondering cause i took the duetdha yesterday and it made me sick and gave me a headache but my ob gave me these other ones concept OB that didnt mess with me and expecta lipil DHA supplement (OTC) and i took them together and it was fine
> 
> I also take the concept ob prenatals! I take mine at night & it seems to help a lot. I also just found out I have a low thyroid problem so I take medicine for that in the mornings.Click to expand...

Hi Jaima!!! :wave: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning Nikki! How you feeling babe?

Well today is my official AF due date and no cramping :happydance: no blood not even a speck :happydance: I had a big poop (TMI lol) and usually this produces lots of AF while on the toilet on my AF due date and nada I'm so happy!!! 

I did another hpt and line is stronger so bubba is pretty strong I think! Did another cb digi to check as I find it comforting to see the words and still says "Pregnant 1-2" phew! 

I can officially relax and enjoy my pregnancy and touch wood I don't have any problems or bleeding throughout my pregnancy! 

xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning Ness! :dance: for AF bein on vaction for a looooooong time!!! I had to LOL at "big poop" - nicely worded! Its so nice to see the words, I get a bit sad when the battery runs out...so to fulfill my addiction I crack them open and look at the lines :blush: 
I'm ok hun, I've run out of sticks to pee on so now I just gotta keep praying that bubs is ok in there! I'm not even gettin any cramps that I could write about tbh but hoping that's coz I'm "stretched" already from DD, it was only a year ago I was 38 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Nikki! I am sooo relieved!! Just been to pee again and think I'm gonna make myself sure with all the wiping to check :haha: 

They do say with your second your body is like memory foam so it doesnt have to stretch so much to accommodate baby! 

I tell you though I'm feeling quite cold all the time! I'm still having the heating on and OH is boiling but I'm cold! I've read this is normal for some people and I feel the cold most of the time and have low blood pressure anyway!


----------



## ducky1502

I've said hello in this thread before but would like to join you guys properly :) although with so many pages to read it may take me a while to catch up :haha:.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi ducky!!! :wave: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> Hi ducky!!! :wave: xx

Hey! What a lovely thread this is. Looking forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## padbrat

Hi everyone...

Quick update....

Well saw the doc today. I could be anywhere between 5 and 9 weeks!...

So am off to hospital next Thursday to have a dating scan and to see if it is a 'viable pregnancy'... then I am off the geneticist straight after so they can set up all the tests I will need if it is 'viable'..... (they are concerned because of prev m/cs)

Spoke to geneticist and she said that the odds are against me because of my age and also the genetic issue, but they would know more once I have been scanned.

C'mon peanut... grow, be well and 'viable'... oh and be a girl, because I can't have boys....

Not much of a wishlist eh!


----------



## jaimad

Nessicle said:


> jaimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> what prenatals are you guys taking, i was just wondering cause i took the duetdha yesterday and it made me sick and gave me a headache but my ob gave me these other ones concept OB that didnt mess with me and expecta lipil DHA supplement (OTC) and i took them together and it was fine
> 
> I also take the concept ob prenatals! I take mine at night & it seems to help a lot. I also just found out I have a low thyroid problem so I take medicine for that in the mornings.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jaima!!! :wave: xxClick to expand...

Hey Ness!!! I am so excited that you are here!! That is awesome! Congrats! How are you feeling?


----------



## padbrat

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just did the syupid gender predictor thingy and guess what....

It reckons peanut is Team Pink.... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## padbrat

also did this one and it said a girl!

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/baby-gender-predictor/?voted=true&_requestid=12248948

Just a bit of fun for us all to try!


----------



## Kerrieann

SteffyRae and Kelster i have changed ur dates, ive got the feeling ill be doing that alot for everyone this month!! :haha: 

Congratulations BigAl and Mikaylasmummy! :yipee: xx


----------



## cho

hello girls how r u all wow theres lots of people now ay? HI !!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

jaimad said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> what prenatals are you guys taking, i was just wondering cause i took the duetdha yesterday and it made me sick and gave me a headache but my ob gave me these other ones concept OB that didnt mess with me and expecta lipil DHA supplement (OTC) and i took them together and it was fine
> 
> I also take the concept ob prenatals! I take mine at night & it seems to help a lot. I also just found out I have a low thyroid problem so I take medicine for that in the mornings.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jaima!!! :wave: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Ness!!! I am so excited that you are here!! That is awesome! Congrats! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Thank you darling!!! I'm so excited to be here :happydance:

apart from feeling over the moon, been having restless legs and backache on a night and getting tired by about 3/4pm but other than that pretty good at the moment! 

Had majorly sore boobs around the time of implantation but that settled down at around 11dpo and haven't had sore boobs since - sure that will return with a vengeance lol! Lots of stretching and tightening across my abdo and uterus (seriously how do people miss this and realise they're not pregnant?!). Got major bloat but so happy! 

Today was the day AF was due but obviously not here it's so awesome! I've been crapping myself every time I felt watery CM and running to the loo :haha:

How about you sweetie? xx


----------



## kelster823

Kerrieann said:


> SteffyRae and Kelster i have changed ur dates, ive got the feeling ill be doing that alot for everyone this month!! :haha:
> 
> Congratulations BigAl and Mikaylasmummy! :yipee: xx

Thanks sweetie :hugs: I appreciate that.... :)


----------



## lilbabylove

spotting after pap smear today was my first visit and they said that it is 1% chance I will miscarry she said I'm progressing in the complete opposite direction. :) so all of this bull that pap smears cause miscarriage I think they would have to be in a position where they were in danger of miscarrying right? lol so ultrasound next week! :) see my little bean


----------



## californiamom

Welcome Mikaylasmummy!

Nice to see you on here, Big Al! She's a friend of mine and I recommended this site to her. We both suffered m/c in Oct 2009 and now we share the same due date!

I'm so sleepy today! The body aches and fatigue are starting to kick in. Is anyone else finding their pre-pregnancy clothes to fit a little snug? I'm not even five weeks yet and I'm already living in cotton sweat pants. I can fit into my jeans but they're just uncomfortable.


----------



## californiamom

lilbabylove said:


> spotting after pap smear today was my first visit and they said that it is 1% chance I will miscarry she said I'm progressing in the complete opposite direction. :) so all of this bull that pap smears cause miscarriage I think they would have to be in a position where they were in danger of miscarrying right? lol so ultrasound next week! :) see my little bean

Great news! The doctor would never do something that could potentially cause miscarriage so please don't worry about that. Yes, I think the people that claim this were probably in jeopardy of losing their baby to begin with. If you google "early miscarriage" you will see that the majority of them are due to chromosomal issues. Something is off with the sperm and/or the egg and your body terminates it early on. Nothing can prevent these types of miscarriages.

Yay for seeing your little bean next week!:happydance:


----------



## lilbabylove

yay! thanks californiamom!! :) yeah I read alot of people saying oh they had a miscarriage yada yada yada wellllll hahaha they MUST HAVE BEEN IN DANGER THEN :) I'm so over the moon the spotting has lessened but am wearing a liner just in case and there was only a very faint pinkish tint there (i know tmi hahaha) 

how are you feeling girl?!


----------



## californiamom

I'm good, thanks. I'm going into the doctor next week to have my blood levels checked. I'm so nervous! I just wish it were the end of May already and I was entering into 2nd tri!


----------



## kelster823

> I'm so sleepy today! The body aches and fatigue are starting to kick in. Is anyone else finding their pre-pregnancy clothes to fit a little snug? I'm not even five weeks yet and I'm already living in cotton sweat pants. I can fit into my jeans but they're just uncomfortable.

I could crash right here at my desk. .VERY TIRED.....

I have no panty hose on today and boy am I glad---- it is so tight already.. I'm only 5 weeks and 1 day and certainly not ready for maternity clothes yet...


----------



## doblet

I'm out. I have had heavy bleeding today. I don't think I can pretend it might be ok as it is like a normal period with cramps. I have a scan on Monday. I really hope all goes well for the rest of you - you will have a very happy xmas (if tiring!) xxx


----------



## Nessicle

my clothes are soo tight cos of the bloat I can't fit in to my tight work dress so I've resorted to wearing baggy tunics and leggings lol! I can't even get in my jeans! Think I'm gonna be living in maternity pants sooner than I think lol!

Was talking to my mum earlier and she said the docs will calculate my due date 40 weeks from my last period putting me at due in January but that's not right is it? All the due date calculates including the NHS one gives me a due date of 17 December so the docs will give me a date round that won't they?


----------



## cho

Doblet really sorry to hear tha but that may not be the case? i hope evrything turns out ok for you sorry again :hug:


----------



## californiamom

Ness, you should have a December due date. The calculators use the same method that the doctors use. Didn't you have your first appointment today? They will most likely change your due date once you have the official scanning. On your first appointment (in the U.S. anyway), they confirm the pregnancy with their test. My doctor uses urine and blood. Based on blood, they will tell me if my HCG levels match the calculated due date. If something seems off, they do a dating scan. If everything is okay, they leave the date calculated from my missed period and will do the dating scan later in the pregnancy.


----------



## californiamom

:hugs: doblet :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you californiamom! 

it's tomorrow afternoon my appointment but over here i dont think the docs are that thorough - they appoint a midwife at about 6-8 weeks and don't do bloods on first visit to the docs. 

Think they will just take some information about my last period give me a due date and I'll wait for the midwife to contact me but even when she does see me it'll just be routine like taking medical history etc


----------



## Starry Night

Just had my doctor's appointment today. Not very exciting really, she didn't even confirm my pregnancy, weigh me or anything. Just said to take prenatal vitamines, don't drink, don't smoke, cut back on caffine and "keep doing what you're doing". ha ha She calculated me to be about 6 1/2 weeks though I don't think lil peanut is quite that big yet. My guess is 5 weeks tops. I'm being referred to a gynaecologist and should be able to go for my first appointment/scan at 10 to 12 weeks. The nice thing about being 6 1/2 weeks by LMP is I can go for my first appointment that much sooner.

Just waiting for that phone call for my referral. The reality of my pregnancy is finally starting to set it. :D


----------



## lilbabylove

well ladies just to let you all know about prenatal visit. they do a pap smear (eek but bleeding is done now as it was only very very light spotting when wiping but they warn you of this so no worries! hehe) check your boobies which hurt so bad they said I have "very pregnant boobies" hahaha. do a pelvic exam which I was scared would hurt little bean but I'm sure they know wht they are doing! :) weight, blood pressure, family history (don't have any :( ) sent me for blood work which they checked everything even for being a carrier for cystic fibrosis!! :) and now set me up with prenatal vitamins and a bunch of other stuff books and free stuff! :) yay haha. and set me up for ultrasound next thursday to see how everything is progressing! 

so excited ladies! I think it is mating season my husband agrees! everyone I know is pregnant!! :) so that means march was a very very lucky month for us and even early april for some! I may be gone for a bit as I am trying not to dwell on things as much but if anyone would like my aim or yahoo just message me :) I'm more than happy to chat all day as I am a marine wife with no life (rhymes hehe)

anddd this is too long. goodnight darlings! :)


----------



## SteffyRae

lilbabylove said:


> well ladies just to let you all know about prenatal visit. they do a pap smear (eek but bleeding is done now as it was only very very light spotting when wiping but they warn you of this so no worries! hehe) check your boobies which hurt so bad they said I have "very pregnant boobies" hahaha. do a pelvic exam which I was scared would hurt little bean but I'm sure they know wht they are doing! :) weight, blood pressure, family history (don't have any :( ) sent me for blood work which they checked everything even for being a carrier for cystic fibrosis!! :) and now set me up with prenatal vitamins and a bunch of other stuff books and free stuff! :) yay haha. and set me up for ultrasound next thursday to see how everything is progressing!
> 
> so excited ladies! I think it is mating season my husband agrees! everyone I know is pregnant!! :) so that means march was a very very lucky month for us and even early april for some! I may be gone for a bit as I am trying not to dwell on things as much but if anyone would like my aim or yahoo just message me :) I'm more than happy to chat all day as I am a marine wife with no life (rhymes hehe)
> 
> anddd this is too long. goodnight darlings! :)

they did they exact same only thing is the blood(from the pap smear) worried him so i have to go tomarrow to get more blood done and make sure my levels are doubling.. but they said nothing about a scan, i want my ultrasound soooooo bad


----------



## Nessicle

we don't have anything as thorough as you girls over there! First docs appointment over here is just to record pregnancy and appoint a midwife. Midwife contacts us about 6-8 weeks and comes to our home to take a family history etc then we wait til 12 weeks for a scan! The next scan is at 20 weeks and that's it for scans unless there is a medical reason!


----------



## padbrat

So sorry Doblet, I hope there is still some hope for you. :hugs:

Lilbabylove - we have our scans on the same day... mine is 9am on Thursday :thumbup:and is for dating and to check "it is a viable pregnancy".... grrrr hate that term!:growlmad:

Fingers crossed for us all everything will be great, peanut/bean will be in the right place, growing well and heart beating! :happydance:


----------



## cho

Hehe well im just waiting for dh to get home and were going to book our private scan i am going to wait till 8 weeks to have it cant wait im aching so much today i dont know why my ribs are still hurting my belly is huge and i feel icky the joys of pregnancy!!!


----------



## padbrat

i know what you mean... my belly looks huge already... but then how can it be? Only 5 and a bit weeks???? LMAO


----------



## Nessicle

my belly is sticking out but it's just bloat :haha:


----------



## padbrat

I am sure mine is just bloat too! LOL


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls im due 17th dec if all goes well this time please add me and nessicle hun we exact same weeks to the day and have same due date :yipee:


----------



## cho

I may stick a photo up in a bit for you all to see how crazy my stomach looks lol!!!!
Hehe glad everyone else is the same wahoo . Get your bumps out lol!!!!


----------



## cho

or shall i say bloated bellys!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hey ladies, 

I nearly went insane last night coz I couldnt get on here!!! 

I'm going out soon, I'm workin on a wedding today (I decorate venues) and I'm hoping it'll take my mind of the fact I'm still symptomless! I know I shouldn't be freakin out but I AM! Such a worrier! 

My bellys massive - but that has nothing to do with pregnancy...more to do with cake :winkwink:


----------



## padbrat

LMAO... the world is not ready to see my belly!!! :haha:


----------



## cho

hehehe nikki-lou25 i was the same last night i was really getting annoyed lol i thought it was my computer lol!!!! padbrat the question is, is the world ready to see mine lol!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

and I thought it was just me who couldn't get on here yesterday!! Was going nuts at the laptop!!! LOL

I reckon your belly would be a lot nicer than mine C!!! Though mine is currently covered in lovely pink, with white spots cotton pj's.... lovely and comfy!!

Gotta go and have some shredded wheat now... seem to have hunger pangs around now every day...

Just noticed you are 1 day ahead of me C... how is it going for you?


----------



## cho

well until scan i think i am 5 weeks 2 days and only one baby? who knows no giggling girlies!:haha:


----------



## padbrat

OMG C! That is fabby! LMAO....:happydance::happydance:

Sorry, couldn't help giggling mate... are you sure it is not twins :baby::baby:???? Only kidding!!!

I know you only did this so I would take a piccy of mine in my lovely pj's!!!!! PSML :haha:


----------



## cho

i would love you too i dont blame you for laughing i nearly piss myself everytime i see myself in the mirror lmao!!! either that or i cry, mind you they do say you show earlier on second someone give me some hope theres not two in there or eeeekkkk 3!!!!!! lmao!!


----------



## cho

Go on i wanna see what all the fuss is about with these pjs lol bet they wont beat my ones with sheep on!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Well.... OK...are you sure you are ready for my pj's??????? (They aren't that great really LOL)... after I have built them up soooo much you will be really disapointed ha ha ha!

Am going to take photo... stand by...

Sheep pj's????? How cool is that!!!!


----------



## cho

lol cant wait oooh so excited !!!!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

oh c.holdway hun this is not ur first baby is it :haha: im exact same soon as i hit 6 weeks belly pops out just like urs is lol, its common for second third ect time mothers to get a belly faster than first time mums fab lil belly u have there and it defo could be twins :baby::baby::winkwink: always a precious gift xxx


----------



## beanni #1

:hugs: doblet hope all is well


----------



## cho

charliemarina i know i cant get over how big its gone its kinda embarrasing !!! specially when i tell ppl im 5 weeks !!!


----------



## cho

................. waiting with anticipation!!!!


----------



## beanni #1

Hey ladies how are you all doing today.

I have no symptoms what so ever, I even swear my nice new large boobies are shrinking :( but my nipples are massive, honestly I don't have breasts as much as big dark nipples with lots of bumps


----------



## beanni #1

nice bump c.holdway i usually have a belly like that but more to do with food than baby...lol

I usually love my food and wake up thinking about what to have for breakfast, but since being preggers don't seem to get hungry that much....very weird!


----------



## cho

yer i ate loads with ds but this one i have not been eating much i wake up staving have breakfast and then im ok other than that im def not eatting as much as normal although u would think i was!!


----------



## padbrat

Ok C... sorry for the delay - had a phone call from geneticist to say they can't do the scan before the appt with them - are trying to reschedule... Grrrrr...

Still - at least my pj's cheer me up... so here it is (drum roll...) :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6481.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## padbrat

How shameful that I am still in pj's at 12.15 in the afternoon and this dishwasher isn't loaded, the bed isn't made and the dog hasn't had a walk....

Must go, be back soon x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm off to do the wedding soon but I've just booked a private scan for 23rd April @ 10.45, is 2 weeks really soooo far away??


----------



## purplephaze

That's some bump for 5 weeks, c.holdway :happydance:

I'm 6 weeks and only have a bloated belly, really :) It is my first though :)


----------



## cho

ah padbrat thats cute and your pjs are great. pregnancy is all about lounging around i just got my next delivery and now i am sat here in comfy mat clothes i kinda needed them ay!!!!!!
purplephaze i think your wanting to share your bloating to hehehheeh!!!!


----------



## beanni #1

for you ladies in the UK who are having private scans how / where do you book them?


----------



## purplephaze

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm off to do the wedding soon but I've just booked a private scan for 23rd April @ 10.45, is 2 weeks really soooo far away??

Hi, can I be nosey and ask how much it costs to have a private scan?
I have no reason to be worried about my pregnancy, but a mixture of Google and too much reading on forums has made me a little uneasy. Would be nice to see/hear a heartbeat or something?
Thanks :)


----------



## purplephaze

c.holdway said:


> purplephaze i think your wanting to share your bloating to hehehheeh!!!!

Haha, during day and evening I have a fair bloat, but by morning it has usually gone down a fair amount. No real baby bump for me yet... :)


----------



## padbrat

LMAO... there is nothing there for me.. just my usual fat!!! Ha ha... however, C yours is without a doubt a def bump!!! When is your scan? 

I wanna see the sheep pj's now! LOL


----------



## Starry Night

Nessicle said:


> we don't have anything as thorough as you girls over there! First docs appointment over here is just to record pregnancy and appoint a midwife. Midwife contacts us about 6-8 weeks and comes to our home to take a family history etc then we wait til 12 weeks for a scan! The next scan is at 20 weeks and that's it for scans unless there is a medical reason!

It's like that in Canada too, though we aren't contacted by a midwife unless you request one. I'm not sure how the midwife thing works, actually. It's not as common as going through the obyn/gyn route though it's growing in favour.

I'm still surprised that the doctors aren't interested until it's been 10 weeks. Don't most miscarriages happen before that time? I guess there isn't any real preventing or stopping it but don't you need care as it happens?:shrug:


----------



## cho

hi well my private scan costs £60 but well worth it , i think if it puts your mind to rest! 
im in agony think i may go doctors my ribs are really hurting!!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

C - I didn't think a private scan would be that cheap! Wow that is brilliant! When are you going?

My scan has been postponed because although Genetics want me scanned the Ultrasound Dept can get me done when Genetics want me to be done... Confused.. I am! So I am waiting for another appt now... GRRR

I would go to the docs if you are in pain... last time I had pain around my ribs it was shingles!!


----------



## Kerrieann

doblet-im so sorry :hugs: Let us know how it goes on monday :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Afternoon ladies! Congratulations Charliemarina :yipee:
I have tried attaching photos before but it always sais that the upload failed! Grrrr wanted to show you my lovely bloat/bump- its similar to urs charlotte, if not a little bigger!!! Also my second so putting it down to this! Charlotte where have you booked ur private scan? Think im gunna book one too :happydance: xxx


----------



## padbrat

I had that upload failed as well at first - I think it does it if you photos size is too big - try compressing it and it should work.

Don't I sound the techno geek LOL!!!


----------



## cho

heheh i have scan 23rd wahooo cant wat!!!!! my scans 10 mins down the road i just googled pregnancy scans in my area and i got some answers heheheh there are cheaper ones too but i went to this place with ds so i no there gd xxxx


----------



## cho

kerri you need to make ur photo smaller if yyou hae snipping tool use that (if you have windows 7)


----------



## Dreamer11

Starry that's what I was thinking, I just want to feel like someone cares now! LOL When are you going for a measuring? I heard that's done at around 6-7 weeks? 

Anyone feeling no symptoms? I'm just tired, nothing else and will be 5 weeks Saturday....


----------



## Littlewolf

Can you add me my christmas pudding is due the 13th xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Im the complete opposite of computer geek lol and have tried but there is no option to make the pic smaller?! :dohh::growlmad:


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhh... not long to wait now C and then you can see the bump! 

Dunno when mine will be now... waiting for the Ultrasound Dept to sort their admin out!

did you go to the docs?


----------



## Kerrieann

Think i done it.....



:happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

hmmmm that was a bit small lol!


----------



## Kerrieann

Just seeing if thats bigger pic


----------



## cho

lmao no def nt a computer geek lol. love it kerry wow u can tell we have had kids already the size of us i feel like a mammoth already ahahahah


----------



## padbrat

Wow! Check you two out! 

At this rate I am gonna start a new thread called Bump Envy and only 1st timers can join!! LMAO

(Only kidding guys! Your bumps look brilliant)!!!!


----------



## cho

my lounge is black and red too lol are ur curtains from next sorry im really nosey lol xx


----------



## cho

lol sorry i got carried away your bump is beautiful too padrat i would much rather my belly to be smaller honestly :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Welcome Littlewolf! Congratulations :yipee:


----------



## cho

ah cute pic kerri!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Didnt think that worked haha! How do i get it to fill the whole space tho lol?


----------



## cho

dunno maybe u cut it too small lol !!


----------



## lilbabylove

ok I want to join! I will share my little bloated belly with you all :) will go take one now


----------



## tas

Hi, just been to docs this morning and got my due date 5/ 12/10.

would love to join December Dreamers!! hope you ladies are all keeping well, have been reading about the trapped wind situation lol!!! oh the joys. x

:loo:


----------



## cho

lilbabylove i cant wait!!!!!!
welcome tas and congrats !!!! yes the wind is not nice


----------



## Kerrieann

:yipee: Computer geek here i come!!! :haha: Done it!

Congratulations tas, have added ur date to the list! x


----------



## padbrat

Wahey! C you have started something here with your blooming beautiful bump! LOL

Kerrieann... lovely piccy! Your little one is soooo cute!


----------



## tas

thank you so excited to be her in first tri at last x


----------



## Kerrieann

Arrr thanks :happydance: I know first you and charlotte, then me and another on the way! Who else is going to join in......? :haha: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

How long was you ttc tas? Its almost too much of a shock at first and takes a long time to sink in! Especially when you have been trying for so long or thought you would never get here!! What a fab place to be tho and with all these lovely ladies too :hugs: xx


----------



## lilbabylove

here we go oh this is embarrassing as I have just ate breakfast so I'm sure it is huge! lol I'm going to have one of those bumps that protrude right out and they dont slope down haha it is going to be like carrying a beach ball on my little frame :) and do not tease my snowflake thermals from VS :)

https://i43.tinypic.com/9vhbwm.jpg


----------



## padbrat

Awww Lilbabylove - that is a cute bump.... also loving the snowflake thermals :thumbup:... sorry had to comment because you told us not to! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Awwww that is the cutest ever! Lol! And loving the thermals :haha: x


----------



## tas

Kerrieann said:


> How long was you ttc tas? Its almost too much of a shock at first and takes a long time to sink in! Especially when you have been trying for so long or thought you would never get here!! What a fab place to be tho and with all these lovely ladies too :hugs: xx

since August last year, had a mc in january at 6 wks my levels were really weak. This time good stron lines with the preggo line darker than test line. Its nice to get to know you all xx


----------



## beanni #1

OMG lilbabylove your stomach is so flat, even if I lie flat on my back my stomach can never get that flat...lol


----------



## cho

HEHE you look erm................. warm nice thermals hahaha. what a cute bump!!!!


----------



## lilbabylove

hahaha oh thank you ladies! :) and beanni that is not a flat tummy anymore from all of this water retention and everything oh my and I am warm it is fairly chilly in this house hubby loves to keep it at about 60 degrees! crazy man :) but it is probably because it is so exhausting and warm at work that he loves to come home to a cool house who knows :). Hubby told me to never lose my hipbones while pregnant but I think he might get his wish if this ends up just sticking straight out haha :) 

ohh and these pjs are the best ladies seriously hubby got me them for christmas and they are so cozy I recommend them to all :) even though I will not fit in an xs much longer! :)


----------



## lilbabylove

oh I have a picture from almost two weeks ago on my phone so you guys can see how terrible it has gotten lol :) although I am in little girl panties and representing my home team! haha. but will upload it for comparison later one would be funny to see how different we all look!! :) my face looks terrible in this picture so I cropped it out on my phone haha. oh my. 

https://i40.tinypic.com/24fn242.jpg


----------



## lilbabylove

ohh and have anyone's bbs not been sore all day they are scaring me haha they are off and on sore today oh they better stay sore these little nudges :)


----------



## beanni #1

no soreness here...most i had were tingly nipples and even they have stopped
I really shouldn't complain I always did pray for an easy pregnancy :D


----------



## lilbabylove

oh no my bbs were VERY sore maybe it is because I am wearing a very supportive bra and a tank top with built in bra and another tank top over it. They are supported so they feel good today haha. :)


----------



## padbrat

Ohhh to have ever got into a size xs Lilbabybean!!! LOL


----------



## cho

thats exactly what i was thinking jesus i haven even ever been a xs lmao!!! well apart from real young !! how i would love to even get in a smal hahahaha


----------



## lilbabylove

haha aww thanks ladies :) but I am only 19 will be 20 and I work out 5 hours a day about 4 days a week (well not anymore ha) but I am also very petite in height so don't be too jealous ha and I am hoping right after bean is born I will look even better than I did before :)


----------



## padbrat

You work out HOW many hours 4 days a week??????? 

OMG - if I do one hour 3 times a week I am exhausted! LOL


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha and i only manage about 5 hours a week at the mo!! Got a feeling that will become 0 very soon...:haha: x


----------



## lilbabylove

haha yes 5 hours to 6 hours :) used to do personal training and probably still will I don't see why not once I have a bump! :) but yes I would do 3 hours of cardio, very light to medium weight training. I can help all of us get back to being ourselves after a baby that is what I do for a living so it is ABOUT TIME I HAVE A BABY TO COME ON MY OWN! :) ha


----------



## lilbabylove

I am watching say yes to the dress and want to renew my vows. haha :) maybe in Venice!


----------



## cho

omg i feel 10 times worse now i dont do any!!!!!!! my ds is enough lol!!


----------



## padbrat

OMG! Hubby is a PTI as well! You will have us all quaking in our trainers Lilbabybean!!


----------



## padbrat

We renewed our vows (after 10 years of marriage though Lilbabybean LOL) - absolutely loved it! None of the hassle of the wedding, but all the fun! Did a 5 week trip to Hong Kong, Australia, Singapore and Indonesia and we renewed in the rainforest, by the Mossman River in Oz......AMAZING!


----------



## cho

oh wow what a beautiful photo me and dh got married in sept we had a great day but we wish we went abroad maybe we can renew ours in 10 years too lol !!!


----------



## lilbabylove

oh we have only been married for not even one year but I want for our one year to renew them but he will not be here so maybe our two years but we will have a little bean with us then :( lol so maybe before he leaves again for afghanistan we will do this. I truly hate deployments! ha always getting in the way of my special little plans :) 

how are we all though? I am going to be eating lunch soon yay :) and am feeling body aches as if I have a cold anyone else feel like they are falling with a cold? probably all of this pollen! :)


----------



## cho

no im starving tho. Lunch sounds good:) can i come .......
well, its almost dinner time for me ds is having his, he wanted fish fingers and smiley faces and im drooling i hate food like that normally, also we have just made fairy cakes too so im starving


----------



## beanni #1

c.holdway said:


> oh wow what a beautiful photo me and dh got married in sept we had a great day but we wish we went abroad maybe we can renew ours in 10 years too lol !!!

snap C i got married in Sept also we'll be celebrating our anniversary with a nice round bump...can't wait:happydance:


----------



## beanni #1

hey lilbabylove I am down for getting back in shape after baby. I have become so lazy since getting married. Any fitness tips will be more than welcome


----------



## cho

oh wow, was it last sept too!


----------



## beanni #1

Sept 26th 2009


----------



## padbrat

Thanks C! :thumbup:

Thought seeing as I have already revealed by tum to you all I had better reveal the rest of me too! Ladies, would absolutely recommend the renewing vows thing... i even got hubby to make up his own vows!!! :happydance: We had the traditional white wedding (it rained) and although I wouldn't change anything of our wedding day in a way I prefered our renewal - it was just us and a really good mate as a witness in the middle of the most beautiful place I have ever been too and it was just more relaxed and meaningful to us both.... although that sounds really weird because obviously our wedding day was the most important.... Ahhhh... I know what I mean... and I am clearly burbling... so I shall shut up now!:blush:


----------



## padbrat

I always wanted to get married in Sep.... wish I had... instrad got married in June and it poured in rain all day!


----------



## cho

mine was really windy and i got loads of chinese flying lanterns and they went everywhere lol everyone was drunk in the evening and these firelights were flying everywhere hahaha. I was gutted at the time but i can laugh about it now, the next morning we woke up and looked out the honeymoon suite on to this like river and it was covered in them and i couldn of been more embarrased!


----------



## cho

Does anyone else still click on the ttc forum without thinking instead of first trim i do it everytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha yeah i do it sometimes and still comment in there now and again too


----------



## padbrat

Ahhhh.... 

Wedding Rule no 1.... if everyone is drunk by the time the evening comes then it is a GREAT wedding!!!

We had an early flight for our honeymoon the next day and were up at 5am (after going to bed at 3am!) and there were still some of our guests at the bar, absolutely shedded!!! LOL

Ahhhhh... back in the day when I could party and still get up early the next day!!!


----------



## californiamom

I love the baby bumps! c.holdway, my friend had a bump just like that this early on (and it was her first child). I love it because you never doubted she was pregnant. Me, on the other hand, I just look bloated. We haven't told family yet and I can see them look me over, wondering if I've put on some weight. Haha. I think they are starting to suspect though. They tend to consume a lot of wine and coffee and I've been forfeiting both when offered to me.

I'm also not feeling any symptoms. I think that, once the January BFP's start coming in, we'll be feeling our December ones! With DD, it didn't hit me until my 6th or 7th week. I had no idea that I was pregnant until week 5+.


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls just come back from first appointment! Dr checked my heart to make sure there were no irregularities and that's it, took the date of my LMP. Booked in with the midwife on 27 April - a week on Tuesday :happydance:!! 

Bit worried though, got home from docs and went for a wee, noticed two small specks of rusty coloured CM in underwear...nothing in toilet, nothing when I wiped and nothing since, no cramping - anyone else had this? Am I worrying over nothing?


----------



## philly1982

How wonderful! Can't believe there is a nearly full group!!! Hope everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive had that hun and in first pregnancy, its normal to get different coloured cm for a while after bfp, especially around af due date! Ur first midwife apt is same day as mine!! Cant wait! xx


----------



## cho

your be fine nessicle, just keep an eye on it.
Calafornia mum, i feel like that though i look fat nt preg so im paranoid cant wait till it goes hard lol. x


----------



## californiamom

c.holdway, it's gorgeous. Don't doubt it ... play it up!!!! Wear clothes that accent it. Maybe you'll feel more confident that way. Is it horrible that I am already shopping for maternity clothes? I just ordered some from ebay!

Ness, congrats on your first appointment. Over these next 8 months, you will notice all kinds of CM! When you say rust-like, do you mean just a brown tinted CM? And just a discharge, not when you wipe? If so, it sounds completely normal to me!


----------



## padbrat

I don't have a midwife appt...sulk sulk.. no fair I wanna join in! LMAO

I'm off to the hospital on Monday for some bloods and then back there Thurs to see the geneticist... wish it was a more exciting appt like a scan!!!


----------



## cho

ive bought mat clothes !!!!!!! i gt my delivery today. I am so god damn comfy lol.


----------



## padbrat

I can't believe you all have started by mat clothes... hubby would kill me if I did LOL

For the time being I am resoloutly digging trough wardrobe for anything stretchy or elastic waisted... so far, not a lot of choice... 1 x gypsy skirt and that is it.... hmmmm not good! LOL


----------



## cho

im living in leggings lol!


----------



## Kerrieann

Me too leggings when im out and joggers indoors! What and where did you order from? Just to be nosey lol :happydance: x


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Ive had that hun and in first pregnancy, its normal to get different coloured cm for a while after bfp, especially around af due date! Ur first midwife apt is same day as mine!! Cant wait! xx

thank you hun and to all the other girls who responded as well! :hugs: I'm so relieved!! 

Californiamom no nothing when I wipe or pee or anything just two very small bits of it - it's like an orangey colour exactly like the colour of rust! 

and yesterday was the day my AF was supposed to be due so you're probs right girls, had a small amount of cramping today but nothing like AF cramps - got another digi to do tomorrow and hoping it says "2-3 weeks" I'm sure I have nothing to worry about but every little thing has me living on my nerves, it's already my baby if you know what I mean and as we all would I'd be devasted if I lost it - feel like I've been pregnant for weeks! 

woo hoo for our first midwives appointments!!! :happydance:

have bought some maternity work trousers today cos all my clothes are digging in my baby bloat and it's so uncomfortable and a non-wired bra, not a maternity bra, but non-wired.


----------



## cho

I got aall mine from next i always get everything of there saves me going out heheheh


----------



## cho

ooh nessicle i just read that implantation bleeding acn happen on af due 
i no it wasnt exact a bleed but could still be to do with this
https://www.askbaby.com/implantation-bleeding.htm


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ooh nessicle i just read that implantation bleeding acn happen on af due
> i no it wasnt exact a bleed but could still be to do with this
> https://www.askbaby.com/implantation-bleeding.htm

thank you sweetie! Was thinking perhaps it just took a week or so from implantation (I'm 99.9% it was exactly a week ago tomorrow cos pretty sure I felt it) to travel through my cervix with all the CM it produces and the secretions the vajayjay is producing... I was due for AF yesterday and they say a lot of women have a bit of spotting around the date AF was due

Did anyone else experience this or something similar??


----------



## lilbabylove

Ness- two things..first your first midwife appt is on my birthday! :) yay for that! ha 
and also it is possible I had two drops of very very light pink blood the other day which sent me into tears. My friend has a two year old son and she never found out she was pregnant until 4 months along that was the first time she didn't have bleeding she even had clots and all and heavy bleeding and when she went to the doctor at 16 weeks pregnant because she missed her period he said you're pregnant and checked her levels and they were over the roof thought she was having multiples! turned out she was 4 months pregnant! :) so anything is possible girl! as long as it doesn't get heavy with cramps and even then it doesn't mean you could be miscarrying I know many women who had this throughout first trimester. Rest easily that's what I'm doing..

I've been panicking all day because my cm isn't as abundant as usual but I read it can sometimes be abundant and other times not so much :) no worries ladies!


----------



## Littlewolf

Nessicle said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> ooh nessicle i just read that implantation bleeding acn happen on af due
> i no it wasnt exact a bleed but could still be to do with this
> 
> thank you sweetie! Was thinking perhaps it just took a week or so from implantation (I'm 99.9% it was exactly a week ago tomorrow cos pretty sure I felt it) to travel through my cervix with all the CM it produces and the secretions the vajayjay is producing... I was due for AF yesterday and they say a lot of women have a bit of spotting around the date AF was due
> 
> Did anyone else experience this or something similar??Click to expand...

Over the 2 days AF was due 1 had 3 episodes of very small brown staining. It had me very concerned but there's been nothing since PHEW!

Of all the millions of google pages I read and from what I already sort of knew. it's breakthrough bleeding, partially caused by implantation and partially just plain hormonal.

It was really frightening at the time though, even though it was such a small amount.


----------



## Nessicle

OMG you guys have put me so much at east thank you so much :hugs: lilbabylove you're the best bump buddy :hugs: and thank you too Littlewolf - I'm one day past my AF due date so that makes me feel like it makes sense now too! I haven't had any more since thankfully though I'm still checking my knickers every five minutes he he! 

lilbabylove my CM wasn't as abundant yesterday but today there's been loads! 

I've noticed my tummy feels a bit gripey and crampy cos of the slowing down of digestion! It's so sticky out he he!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

purplephaze said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to do the wedding soon but I've just booked a private scan for 23rd April @ 10.45, is 2 weeks really soooo far away??
> 
> Hi, can I be nosey and ask how much it costs to have a private scan?
> I have no reason to be worried about my pregnancy, but a mixture of Google and too much reading on forums has made me a little uneasy. Would be nice to see/hear a heartbeat or something?
> Thanks :)Click to expand...

My scan costs £85 but because I've been scanned there before with DD I get 10% off! :thumbup:

Evening all, back from the wedding now...Aww it was all hot pink and ivory, looked amazing! 

I'm tired though! 

I went to Tesco and nearly bought more HPTs...but that would just be silly really! While I was there I felt wet like AF had arrived or something. I hate that feeling, scary!!


----------



## ducky1502

Evening guys! Had such a manic day, had a job interview and got the job :) so chuffed, although terrified about telling them im pregnant in a couple of months time!

nikki-lou I'm still doing hpts lol, don't see myself stopping anytime soon either :blush: 

Hope everything is going well for everyone and their little baba's :)


----------



## lilbabylove

oh congratulations ducky!! and don't worry I plan on buying more HPTs when hubby gets home from the field! :) haha I want to buy EPT that is the only one that was showing SO strong for me before the positive line was darker than the negative! haha. :) runny nose and very tired but I have very watery white cm today so hey it's back! :) probably was because of how many times I was checking for spotting it left :) how are we all feeling? I know some are sleeping now from time differences I think.


----------



## SteffyRae

i went to the doctor today to get my levels rechecked i got my levels from wensday(6weeks 6 days) they were 8235 i will find out what my levels from today were on tuesday when i go in for.... MY SCAN!! yay im soo happy


----------



## lilbabylove

oh you are soo lucky! they aren't checking my levels every two days :( I guess they will check at appointment next week! let's hope! :)


----------



## SteffyRae

because of the blood he found he wanted to make sure it was going up not down i dont think they normally do lol but my levels and high and like perfect he said so im soooo happy.. hey i just realized we are both predicted a girl.. i tested the theroy with my sister age and month of conception and my friends and it was right


----------



## Hollybush75

So it looks like my symptoms are starting to ramp up a little. I am now totally off my food altogether and truly have to force myself to eat properly. I was totally wiped when I got up for work this morning and it took me hours to "come around" properly. Nausea hit in waves around mid-morning which wasn't helped by the fact my colleagues were being gross and talking about horrible yucky things like boils etc :haha: - of course they have no idea I'm pregnant so I had to sit there and try not to retch everywhere!!! Tiredness hit right after lunch and I found it so hard to concentrate on work. ONce again forced myself to eat dinner this evening - I'm only eating small meals compared to my usual - and then about 10 minutes after eating up comes the bloat which is then followed by waves of nausea. I'm not complaining :haha: but yuck yuck yuck


----------



## Nessicle

when the midwife does bloods at my booking in appointment would they tell me my hcg levels if I asked??


----------



## Nessicle

not a speck of any more funny tinged cm at all girls! think you were all right just a tiny amount of IB that's worked it's way down! 

tons of watery CM too!


----------



## SteffyRae

Nessicle said:


> when the midwife does bloods at my booking in appointment would they tell me my hcg levels if I asked??

they should my doctor it takes a couple days can they send it off they dont do it there


----------



## Starry Night

Dreamer11 said:


> Starry that's what I was thinking, I just want to feel like someone cares now! LOL When are you going for a measuring? I heard that's done at around 6-7 weeks?
> 
> Anyone feeling no symptoms? I'm just tired, nothing else and will be 5 weeks Saturday....

Honestly, I have no idea. Since this is my first pregnancy I have no history of miscarriages or issues and I don't have a family history of that either so I guess there's no reason to monitor me this early. I'm just waiting to hear back from the doctor's office for my referral. I don't even know which gyn they're going to send me to. I don't even care at this point. lol I just want to see my lil peanut.


RE: Implantation Bleed

That's interesting that you can get IB on the day AF is due. I'm really hoping that's the case as that would roughly put me at the 6 1/2 weeks my LMP has me. I was assuming mine came at 7 DPO which means I wouldn't even be 5 weeks yet. I'd much rather be 6 1/2 weeks! I want to imagine my lil peanut with limb buds. ha ha


----------



## Sherri81

I want to tentatively jump on here. I tested towards the end of March and was surprised to get a positive. I am due Dec 3ish, which puts me at 6 weeks today.

I have a pretty sordid pregnancy history, so I never really like jumping on for fear of jinxing myself, but I get so tired of being the pregnant woman who never says anything and then miscarries.

This is my 7th pregnancy. I had 2 losses, 12 weeks and 8 weeks before delivering my son at 25 weeks in March 2004. Had another miscarriage at 10 weeks or so March 2007, pregnant 3 months later from a Clomid cycle, miscarried a boy at 13.5 weeks. Pregnant again July 2009, but miscarried naturally at 4weeks 4 days.

All losses besides the one in 2009 required D&C's or D&E's. The one at 13.5 weeks required 2 surgeries due to retained tissue. I have had a hysteroscopy, laparoscopy, and an HSG in Feb 2009. Anatomically I'm fine, so that isn't the reason for the losses. I did have another D&C in April 2009 as they thought they saw a tumour during the HSG, but there wasn't anything there. Hormonally, I am fine. I ovulate on my own usually, although I do have annovulatory cycles occassionally. I was put on Metforim in Sept to see if it would make me ovulate every month, and it did. I have been to a Recurrent Loss Clinic in Vancouver in November 2009. They have no reason for the losses. I have had one abnormal clotting test come back after the miscarriage with my boy at 13.5 weeks. They told me to buy a book called 'Coming to Terms,' meaning they don't expect me to ever have another child again.

I took Clomid 100mg this cycle, first time I took Clomid in 2 years. We didn't have good timing, but managed to get pregnant anyways. I do HCG blood tests every 48 hours, with my first test being 332 at 4 weeks 4 days, and 909 at 4 weeks 5 days. Had to wait 6 days for another blood test and it came back at 7557, and my last test was Thursday the 8th, at 5 weeks 6 days, and my results were 15,574. So my numbers are great! I started having brown spotting on Tuesday, only after I peed and wiped on the tp. Dr said this could be from the placenta burrowing in deeper. More brown on Wednesday, good Thursday, then today I've had more brown discharge throughout the day. I know the baby was alive yesterday, so I'm assuming it is today too.

I started taking heparin injections daily starting Wednesday. Taking 1000mg Metforim daily, a baby aspirin daily and diclectin, in addition to Progesterone suppositories and my Prenatal Vit.

Symptoms so far: excessive tiredness, slight nausea, tender boobs off and on, had an increased sense of smell but then got a sinus infection, so can't smell anything anymore. Dr is not providing antibiotics for the sinus infection as she wants my immune system to have something to distract itself from the growing embryo. She is hoping is will be too busy with the infection to notice the baby.

Sorry for the long post, but there you have it. Hopefully I can stick around. U/S is scheduled for April 15, 11:45am. Hoping to see a heartbeat!


----------



## Nessicle

Starry Night said:


> RE: Implantation Bleed
> 
> That's interesting that you can get IB on the day AF is due. I'm really hoping that's the case as that would roughly put me at the 6 1/2 weeks my LMP has me. I was assuming mine came at 7 DPO which means I wouldn't even be 5 weeks yet. I'd much rather be 6 1/2 weeks! I want to imagine my lil peanut with limb buds. ha ha

I think that is what the two specks of rusty cm was cos i've had nothing since and got my "Pregnant 2-3" today on a digi yay! Doc has dated me at 4 weeks so my ticker is right based on my LMP. Phew it had me so worried i was checing my cm every 5 minutes in my underwear lol! 

Got heartburn after breakfast and bb's started aching a bit so reckon symptoms are gonna appear over the next few days :thumbup:

Starry docs always go by LMP they don't calculate from ovulation so if they've put you at 6.5 weeks then go with that hun! 

by week 5 beanie has a heartbeat :cloud9: so your beanie will have little buds for arms and legs how sweet!!! 



xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Sherri81! Big fat congratulations to you hunny :yipee: You really have had a tough time and so i really hope this is a sticky bean for you and have everything crossed for a happy and helthy 9 months!!! Will add ur due date to the list :happydance: :hugs: xx


----------



## Nessicle

ooh Kerrieann could you please change my EDD to 20 December please? thank you! 

and Congrats Sherri! H&H 9 months! x


----------



## Kerrieann

will do hunny xx


----------



## mrsbling

Sherri81 Congratulations and welcome x


----------



## padbrat

Nessicle... pleased everything seems to be OK now - take it easy OK!

Sherrie... you have been through a horrendous time of it that is for sure.. I am hoping you have a wonderful and very healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Lucina

Can I be added to the list please? I have a due date of 19th Dec :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

That's my Mum's Birthday! LOL


----------



## cho

oooh everyone getting closer to xmas day!!!!


----------



## padbrat

heck of a Crimbo pressie eh! :thumbup:

Got a new symptom for ya.... aching hips! Hit me last night along with a big dose of indigestion (was this your revenge C)???? LMAO :haha:


----------



## cho

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mind u think it came back to me i had a dead arm all night it just ached and ached and ached!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Well that is just plain mean C... wishing your horrible indigestion on me!! LMAO :haha:

Is your arm still hurting??? GOOD Ha ha ha ha :haha:

(my hips are still hurting too if it makes you feel any better)!!!!

So how are we feeling today C (apart from your arm)? :thumbup:

I am scoffing like mad... have developed a love for potato cakes with butter... had 4 of them and a bowl of cruncy nut cornflakes... am just about to go for an apple....

..... GREEDDDDDYYYYY!!!!


----------



## cho

hmmm potatoe cakes???? cant say ive tried them!!!! 
my arm fine now, so just u in pain lmao!!!!
I do have heartburn i just sent dh to shop to get me a twister fancied one last night and now!
I cant get over the nice weather we have been to feed the ducks( with ds obviously lol)


----------



## padbrat

OMG... try them - you get them in Tescos for about 40p, drop them in the toaster and then add a bit of butter when they pop up.... really good for stopping the nausea feeling!!

No fair I am the only one in pain! 

And unlike you who has been out appreciating the lovely weather I am still slumming it in my pj's whilst hubby is at work! he he he

Though have helped hubby put together our new bed ... and it is LOVELY! So have been kinda busy. Might even break out the sunlounger as well and pop on some shorts and a t shirt and sit in the garden... only thing missing is a glass of vino (oh well, can't have everything)!


----------



## kelster823

morning

I am still not having any symptons, no sore (.)(.)'s nothing and it is REALLY starting to make me worry :(

On a GREAT note we went to my brother's last night for dinner with him his wife and my mom, well he wanted to make a toast to congrads me and my DH and then he made another announcement THEY ARE EXPECTTING TOOOOOOOOO

I am THRILLED and WAY OVER THE MOON- my SIL is 4 weeks preggo so she is a week behind me... with such an age difference between my brother and I (10 years) he just thought that their kids would just have MUCH older cousins (my sister has two ages 20 and 12) welp NOPE lil bro... your older sister and your wife- due around the exact same time... but we will deliver in different hospitals because of our doctors-even though we live right by each other

and both of us (did the chinese predictor) says BOY!!! lol 

well enjoy your day ladies


----------



## beanni #1

hi Sherrie welcome :wave:

Sorry to hear all you have been through. Praying this is a very sticky bean. H&H 9 months to you.

Does anyone else find they wake up very early theses days. I am usually an early riser but since finding out i'm pregnant i can't sleep past 4am :( Maybe its just excitement :dance:


----------



## beanni #1

congratulations kelster...I am assuming you have told you family you are preggers too?

How nice it would be to have 2 babies in the family at the same time. It will certainly be a merry christmas round your way this year :D


----------



## zoe87

hi Could u add me to the list please, think im due arund 5th dec, will no more in few weeks x


----------



## padbrat

Kelster that is fab news!! How crazy is that! It is going to be a great Christmas!


----------



## kelster823

beanni #1 said:


> congratulations kelster...I am assuming you have told you family you are preggers too?
> 
> How nice it would be to have 2 babies in the family at the same time. It will certainly be a merry christmas round your way this year :D

yeah we did last Sunday but my brother and his wife were on vacation in Disney World so I told him on Thursday night and he went home and made her take the test and dang skippy it was postive

we are both VERY cautious though- she has had 2 M/C already and me 1---

BUT THANKS----- soooooooooooo happy!!!!! 

and yes I am waking up VERY early these days, usually around 4:30 5am.... UGH it stinks 

Zoe congrats!!!


YEP a very busy Dec for our families- we already have 5 family b-days that month- we are adding two more.. WOOO HOOOO


----------



## Starry Night

That's awesome, keister! That's much closer than my SiL and me (our babies will be 3 or 4 months apart) I had always wanted a cousin my age as my siblings did and they always had such a good time together. My DH's best friends are all his cousins as they all came boom-boom-boom one after the other. 

What an exciting time and Christmas for your family.


----------



## Nessicle

beanni #1 said:


> hi Sherrie welcome :wave:
> 
> Sorry to hear all you have been through. Praying this is a very sticky bean. H&H 9 months to you.
> 
> Does anyone else find they wake up very early theses days. I am usually an early riser but since finding out i'm pregnant i can't sleep past 4am :( Maybe its just excitement :dance:

OMG me!!!! I was up and making breakfast at 6.30am!! I'm usually such a sleepy head and I loooove my bed and sleep! Although I'm tired by lunchtime and need a nap but when at work that's not possible!


----------



## lilbabylove

I am waking up earlier because I am going to sleep sooo early! lol. But threw up this morning (oh no the nausea has turned into full blown morning sickness!) found out hubby is cheating on me again and kind of frustrated! :( I could just slap him I swear! and what I found was this "nah im not married that was jus rumors i miss u still" :( and then she said "oooh k well y does she have pix of u 2 on her myspace" and then he said "cuz she psyko babi n she claimin she pregnant wit my kid i havnt even seen her in more than a few months i didnt want her fat ass aftershe said she was preggo" 

and she hasn't said anything back :( it's his ex and I don't understand why he is talking to her and saying these mean things! :( we live together and she lives about 25 minutes away I mean where does he expect to hang out with her? she is still in high school guys! that's sick! :( I love him so much and don't want to confront him about these messages I found on his myspace but he should have logged out if he did not want me seeing them! :( all I have left is this baby I can't lose him/her. 

sorry for venting :\


----------



## Nessicle

OMG lilbabylove!! :hugs: don't be sorry I bet you're devastated!! 

Sounds like she isn't accepting his story though - I would confront him about it xx


----------



## lilbabylove

no she does accept it this is her status "sooooooooooo happy. i luv u babe" like what does that mean? :( I wish he didn't lock his phone every night so I could see his texts to see if it is to her. I mean she is in high school! WHAT!! :( and apparently she wanted to have his kid before (this is what he told me) when she was like 14! eww! she's so trashy :( I don't even know what to say to him as I only heard he cheated before. He always tells me if I don't go to the gym or I am eating something fattening but he doesn't work out besides the pt they all do and they run like crazy during pt! but he always puts me down if I want ice cream and she doesn't even have a body she's so young! it's wrong there is 5 years between them two! that's disgusting! :(


----------



## lilbabylove

and I'm going to be honest I'm really not a bad looking girl! :( heh. there are plenty guys out there that would take me but I only want him I know it's silly but he is my whole life! :) of course because I married him hehe.


----------



## lilbabylove

hahaha oh well my kitten keeps pushing on my boobies ha so that is making me chuckle a tad! :) she knows how to make me smile she knows when I'm sad! :) hehe.


----------



## beanni #1

Hi lilbabylove, very sorry to hear about your OH. You really do not need this kind of stress at the moment. Depending on how up to it you feel I would ask him about the messages and he better have a damned good excuse. 

Whatever the case you need to resolve this before lil bubba comes along.

:hugs: to you


----------



## padbrat

Good advice from everyone Lilbabybean. You really don't need this stress - you are going to have to ask him and then make a decision. Has he done this before? Your messages suggest he has.

And your ms kicked in as well... 

I feel for you.


----------



## lilbabylove

hahaha :) yeah ms kicked into FULL SWING :) guess that's a good sign! hehe. 

but yeah I'm going to confront him when he wakes up. he shouldn't be on MY laptop on myspace and not sign off if he did not want me to see it. and yes he has done this before..always with her! :( but yeah I don't need the stress I'm going to see his mother today for lunch and to go shopping so I think I will discuss it with her because she knows his ex and HATES HER :) haha. 

he has his own laptop he should do that stuff on there if he wants to cheat its like he is asking for it :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations Lucina and Zoe :yipee:

Lilbabylove i cant believe your husband has done this!!! I would have approached him straight away and asked about it!!! Surely theres no way he can wrangle his way out of this one?? xx


----------



## lilbabylove

oh I approached him :) he was like oh I was just trying to be nice..hmm. ok. nice or not it's wrong I told him he's on my shit list haha. I told him he's lucky we are having a baby and if he doesn't step up and stop being so ignorant I will leave him. And he got upset and boo hoo. oh well! :) it's impossible for me to be mean to anyone especially my love so he's lucky haha. and thanks ladies for you support and sorry for vent! hehe


----------



## SteffyRae

omg lilbabylove thats awfull just try not to stress as much its not good for beanie confront the situation and if gets loud or really stressful just be like i wanted to talk to you cause i love you, and end the convo for now


----------



## SteffyRae

by the way im on messenger now


----------



## californiamom

Congrats to the new ladies. Such amazing stories. I can't wait for December to get here already!

Lilbabylove, your post made me so upset. Call it hormonal but that's just so not cool. When we were pregnant with DD, OH and I had some issues. It got better and then worse. I was nearly out the door when he made some very important promises/changes. It took therapy, commitment to rebuild trust, etc. but we've moved past it and things have never been better ... ever. It's been over a year now and I can't even believe that we made it through.

Try to keep stress free, sweetie and hope the m/s settles down soon.


----------



## jazmine18

hi girls! hope everyone is good!..from the other night a few days ago i felt like all the symptoms would be coming, but nope nothing now :-S..boobs are slighty tender thats it..oh and my due date is wrong its actually dec 8th! not the 9th..i duno how i got it wrong :-S lol. xx


----------



## SteffyRae

hello jazmine! im not having many symptoms i had a few the first week but nothing now.... exect eating lol but i like eatting anyhow.. but i dont wanna eat alot cause i dont wanna gain alot of weight i havent been over 140 lbs in years and i am now....


----------



## SteffyRae

my belly itches (weird) and the movie a walk to remember is making me wanna cry


----------



## jazmine18

hi! so im not the only one! i had really bad morning sickness with my daughter but i dont think that really set in til nearly 7 weeks..im not eating alot right now which is also the same as my first pregnancy, i lost 10lbs in first trimester due to ms and not having an appetite for anything...but i have really bad 'bloat bump' this time i look the same as i did when i was about 5 months gone with sophia!..lol..hope your ok.xx


----------



## SteffyRae

all my levels look good we had a threatened miscarrige scare but now he is saying everything is perfect and i have my first scan on tues. I just started getting my appetite back


----------



## cho

oh i feel really ill tonight. I never really has ms with ds just sometimes felt icky, this one i have had no ms just feeling icky again but i have a feeling i could be doing more than just feeling tonight (yuk)


----------



## jazmine18

ooh thats good about the levels must have been scary! hope the scan goes well :) xxs


----------



## ducky1502

I hope everyone is keeping well :) growing their little baba's!

How far away does december seem?! jeeeeeeeeeeeesus! Don't know how I'm going to wait that long. It's starting to hit home a bit that my life has to carry on as normal, the whole world doesn't stop just because I'm pregnant!


----------



## jazmine18

is there anyone here who hasnt been to the doctors yet?..i think im going to book an appointment monday, i just feel like if i make an appointment time will seem to go slower because i will be in anticipation of going ect.. how long is too long to leave it? xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I haven't seen anyone yet, Im goin direct to MW so I'll be seeing her in a week or maybe even 2!?


----------



## AshleyNichole

I have seen the ER doctor but not an actual doctor I will see him on Monday...


----------



## xkirstyx

iv not seen docter yet got an appt with practice nurse on thurday though.

my hips are really sore but carrying jack just isnt helping! also sore boobs and m/s still going strong :( xxx


----------



## SteffyRae

i dunno i went to the doctor 4 days after i found out


----------



## SteffyRae

jazmine18 said:


> ooh thats good about the levels must have been scary! hope the scan goes well :) xxs

it was. me too! thank you

ducky its very far even my nurse was like "december that must be forever to you" i was like yea


----------



## Sherri81

Should I be worried if my symptoms seem to slack off abit? Like yesterday I felt like crap. Sore burning boobs, very tired, napping all day, heartburn badly, and icky feeling in my tummy. Today, boobs not nearly as sore, a little heartburn, not feeling ill at all, and a little more tired than usual and thats it. I hate this first trimester! Wish I would wake up and just be 14 weeks. That is my goal; 14 weeks. And has anyone else had any of this brown discharge that I'm getting? I know everyone says brown blood is old blood which is good... but seriously, when will it end?? I know its not alot really when you add it all up.... maybe a tsp since it started Tuesday, but still...

Oh well, needle time! Thank God my husband is able to give me my injections, otherwise I would be at the hospital every day asking them to do it for me.


----------



## Starry Night

I've been noticing that my symptoms seem to show every other day with each "on" day getting harsher. This morning I freaked a bit when I felt NOTHING--even my nipples were the normal colour--but this evening my cramps are coming back and I had the odd boob ache. I'm wondering if this means ms will finally hit me hard enough to make me barf tomorrow. Yesterday morning I had the pre-barf cough. ha ha 

Last night I dreamed about my baby. It was a wieeeerd pregnancy dream but I got to hold my baby! It was a girl and the smiliest little newborn ever. December seems so far away!


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Ladies :hi:

How are we all feeling today? December seems soooo far away doesn't it!!! Lets hope we can all try and speed it up for each other :) 

I think I will call the midwife early next week to book my first appointment, as I am not sure when I am supposed to see her (think the doctor said about 8 weeks?).


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 

Hope all is well!! 

My symptoms come and go as well and I've only just started getting sore bb's again, got them at 7dpo before I found out I was pregnant and then by 10dpo they had more or less gone back to normal and only now a little sore!

I had loads of energy last week but tiredness kicking in over the weekend now, no MS but feel a little "off" now and then and a bit icky, achy pubic bone and really cold all the time. 

Noticed I have a really stuffy nose atm too! 

Thankfully not too much by way of cramps but after I've been up and down all day or sat for a while my muscles get all achy and sore. Ooh and chocolate gives me indigestion boo!!!!


----------



## Hollybush75

My symptoms seem to "build" as the day goes on. Most of the time I wake in the morning and I'm fine then as the day goes on I feel more symptoms.

I've spoken to my GP on the telephone, filled in the forms for the midwife, spoken to the community midwife about early scans/seeing the consultant. She said she would call me to let me know scan date/consultant date/booking-in date but not heard anything yet......thankfully.......I'm still living in a little bubble where everything is all okay. As soon as the midwife calls my bubble is going to burst and then I have to face up to reality :(

Has anyone on here suffered night sweats yet? I had one just before my BFP and as I sometimes get them before AF I thought I wasn't pg. I had a mild one last week but last night I woke up and it was pouring off me - yuck.


----------



## padbrat

I am soooo with everyone who says their symptoms are fading... even boobs are touchable now... feel quite good actually! But am totally getting the stuffy nose, thought it was hayfever kicking off...

Loads of pulling and twitching in the tummy so hoping all is still well....


----------



## zoe87

thanks for sticking me on:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah loads of stretchig sensations!! Have an achey pelvis too but think that's all the ligaments round it! 

I am really cold all the time but wake up in the night dripping in sweat! Also waking up at stupidly early times like 5am but then feel really tired by mid morning!


----------



## ducky1502

Hit 5 weeks today :) sooooooo much longer left to go but it felt like a milestone worth smiling about. 

I've just been having a snoop on facebook (as you do!) at all my friends who are pregnant and have little ones and I just want to explode and tell everyone about my little poddington pea! I don't even want to tell my parents until 8 weeks so announcing on facebook is a LONG way off.


----------



## Nessicle

i know what you mean I'm having to fight myself to stop me shouting it from the rooftops lol


----------



## tas

Hi ladies my smptoms are sometimes stronger than others too. Woke up in night so hot and bothered. But bbs not feeling too bad today.

I know it is a worry when symptoms dont seem that strong however they cant feel strong all the time can they!

I think also its a worry because at the momment nobody is monitoring are they, tomake sure all is ok. When the midwife is seeing us it will be much better .


----------



## tas

Hi ladies my smptoms are sometimes stronger than others too. Woke up in night so hot and bothered. But bbs not feeling too bad today.

I know it is a worry when symptoms dont seem that strong however they cant feel strong all the time can they!

I think also its a worry because at the moment nobody is monitoring us are they, to make sure all is ok. When the midwife is seeing us it will be much better .


----------



## lilbabylove

Holly, I have been having night sweats since BEFORE I found out I was pregnant! :) no worries. 

But had a dream last night I was spotting and what do you know..woke up and a few drops of light pink spotting again! only when wiping and no cramps ughh :\


----------



## LunaBean

Can my due date on the 4th be taken out plz :(


----------



## ducky1502

I was wondering if you guys could give me your opinion.........

I really really want to see a heartbeat, I just NEED to know that for now the little one is safe! I was originally happy to wait until I was 8 weeks to have an early scan for £50, but this is so long away!

But I have now started looking at places that start at 6/7 wks for £75, some are a little further away though. 

What do you think? Am I just going mental?!


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> I was wondering if you guys could give me your opinion.........
> 
> I really really want to see a heartbeat, I just NEED to know that for now the little one is safe! I was originally happy to wait until I was 8 weeks to have an early scan for £50, but this is so long away!
> 
> But I have now started looking at places that start at 6/7 wks for £75, some are a little further away though.
> 
> What do you think? Am I just going mental?!

Not mental, I completely understand. I've gotta wait until 6+5 which is on 23rd April - feels like AGES away though!


----------



## ducky1502

I have to wait even longer if I wait until 8 weeks!

Where are you gtting your scan done nikki-lou? is it private?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ultrasound Now just outside Manchester (Stockport) and yes it's private :)


----------



## ducky1502

I wish I was made of money and could just book one from 6 weeks with babybond.... it just seems a lot to pay TWICE the price to see the baby probably about 10 days earlier than if I wait......


----------



## ducky1502

I think I might book with babybond and pay the deposit myself so that leaves the scan looking cheaper for my OH when we come to pay on the day itself............

Would it be wrong to lie about my lmp date by a few days? It means I would be able get a scan done on a suitable day...... or should I not do that?


----------



## nikki-lou25

The thing with saying your a bit furthr than you though is that you may not see very much and it may worry you more also it could sway measurements?! It's best telling them LMP truthfully then you can get full reassurance!?


----------



## ducky1502

I was thinking I could maybe say that I think there's a chance I ovulated a week later than I thought so when they date the baby at around 6+1 there's no real suprise. 

WOW I sound desperate.... which I am! I just want to see the little blob :)


----------



## cho

when have u worked out dates from? last menstrual cycle?


----------



## Starry Night

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Can my due date on the 4th be taken out plz :(

I'm so sorry, dear. Please take care and hopefully you'll be back here real soon.

:hug:


----------



## ducky1502

I have worked my REAL dates out by when I ovulated (could only be 1 of 2 days really) which puts me at 5wks today. If I got by my LMP I'm 5+3. 

I think I'm going to book an early scan for 22nd april, same day as booking in appt. Where I will be 6+4 or 7wks according to LMP.

How far are you travelling to your early scan?


----------



## Kerrieann

Starry Night said:


> Lizzie_Moon said:
> 
> 
> Can my due date on the 4th be taken out plz :(
> 
> I'm so sorry, dear. Please take care and hopefully you'll be back here real soon.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Im so sorry hun :hugs: Really hope to see you here again soon :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi ladies, how is everyone this evening? I have booked an early scan :yipee: Have gone private and is costing £75 but i dont care, am so excited :yipee: :haha: xxx


----------



## cho

ooh kerri when u got it?????


----------



## Nessicle

evening ladies!! 

LizzieMoon I'm so sorry honey :hugs: I hope you are back soon xx

I'm thinking of paying for an early scan....don't know if I can wait til 12 weeks!! 

I've been having some aches round the area what feels like my right ovary and it aches through to my back - it doesnt cause me intense pain or anything if it did I would go to A&E but just wondered if anyone else has this? I've heard it can be a pregnancy cyst you get for the first couple of weeks??

I've only had this today! 

Also had some intestinal aches I think it's from all the digestion slowing down and not pooping much!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive got it the 22nd, whens urs? Think im going to have to change it tho as working :-( gunna change it to 23rd i think xx


----------



## cho

heheh :happydance: i got mine 23rd wahooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not tilll 5.30 tho dh booked it grrrrr. Thats going to be longest day ever!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay!!! :yipee: Will be same day then! I gotta book mine late too as i never know what time hubby is due home from work so gotta book it for like 7! Its a 45min drive too, going to the watford one xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ur lil man looks soooo cute in that pic! xx


----------



## cho

ahh are's is like 20 mins. will be interesting to see if theres much diff in a week between us !


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah defo! Bet it will go well slow now tho :-( xx


----------



## cho

im trying to enjoy everyday now. I feel really good today, and im really going to try not to worry also now i have booked scan i feel a sense of relief:)


----------



## Kerrieann

A couple of days after my scan ive got my first midwife apt so got lots to look forward to that week! xx


----------



## cho

heheh i have mine 2 days before busy exciting week ay!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm going to ring round my local early pregnancy units and see if they do private early scans, if not I'm going to book babybond in coventry for 22nd april :) £100 is A LOT of money but if it means I feel more reassured and see a heartbeat I'd pay every penny I possibly could.


----------



## cho

type in on google pregnancy scans in (your area) thats all i did and there were load i never knew existed. yes £100 a lot but its worth while if it makes u feel better hun xx


----------



## ducky1502

Most scans in my area are for 8wks plus and I want one a bit sooner than that. Plus there aren't actually many that close to me. 45mins are the closest one.


----------



## Kerrieann

Where abouts ru ducky?


----------



## lilbabylove

nessicle.. to put you at ease (maybe since I've had off and on spotting today :\) but I had that all last week I go for my first scan on thursday so hoping everything is okay! :( had a dream I had fibroids and then spotting wtf?! :( and then woke up to light pink spotting but is gone now. *knock on wood* :) hehe. 

how are we all doing btw?!


----------



## heyluu

Hey there, Im due December 22nd can I join???


----------



## mochababee

Hi everyone! I am new here....just found out I am 4 weeks preggo(1st time mommy) and my due date is in Dec! Congratulations to all !!


----------



## purplephaze

Welcome, mochababee :)


----------



## Kerrieann

heyluu congratulations and welcome to the december dreamers! :yipee:

mochababee congratulations also, do you know ur due date? And i can add you in to. xx


----------



## Nessicle

Congrats mochababee and welcome!

How is everyone else today?

I'm good, think the aching i had was in my intestines low down as I was trumping quite a lot and it's gone today!!

Having stresses with the bank - all my money has disappeared and think they've reduced my overdraft without telling me for some reason - the stress! They're always doing this I'm sick of sorting stuff out - anyone else get sick and tired of having to phone places to sort stuff out? I'm worried stressing out about it can affect the baby - i know they say every day stresses won't hurt but it kinda worries you hey?! 

xx


----------



## Solei

Hi every1 :winkwink:

I'm pregnant with baby #2 and am due 15th Dec


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

I'm new to this thread. Very newly pregnant and very anxious after previous m/c and bleeding at week 4 of this pregnancy which I actually thought was AF. Still not sure if I'm in the clear but I've got an 8 week scan at the end of April so keeping fingers crossed.

Due date around 12th December.

x


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations solei and swanny and welcome to our thread! :yipee: Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xx


----------



## padbrat

Hi everyone!

Welcome all the new December Dreamers!

So sorry LizzyMoon - what terrible news - hope you are back here very soon xx

I can't believe you are all having scans and midwife appts... I have heard nothing at all about any of that! Feeling very deprived! LOL Will you all be able to put your scan piccies on here - would be lovely to see your babies!

Am off to the hospital today to get some bloods done... hate blood tests, so not looking forward to that! Back ache is back with a vengence and have just had 12 hours straight sleep! How lazy am I??? LOL


----------



## Kerrieann

mmm 12 hours that sounds heavenly!! :haha: You should give ur docs a ring to book into see your midwife this month? Also im paying privately for my scans, and will defo be putting pics up although you prob wont be able to see much, ill only be 8 weeks! xx


----------



## padbrat

Yeah, I don't know what happened - was in bed for 10pm last night and slept right through until 10am this morning... :sleep: not like me at all! Maybe it is the tiredness kicking in? Though feel great now! LOL :flower:

Yeah, good idea - I think I will ask at the hospital today and see what they think... I think my doc has washed her hands of me and just thrown me at the hospital to look after - I am too much like hard work LMAO :haha:

I was really hoping I would have got a letter from the ultrasound dept today with my appt. I might get the geneticist to call them again whilst I am there.

Ohhhh it is so exciting thinking that soon we could all see piccy of your babies... doesn't matter if there is much to see or not! :kiss:


----------



## Kerrieann

Has anyone started to get morning sickness yet? I know its meant to kick in around 6 weeks-ish. I didnt have it at all with ds (very lucky!) But seem to "feel" sick all the time at the mo and have done since around 5 weeks. Its more in the morning and dies off a little untill after lunch when i have it all day till i go to sleep! Im really hoping this doesnt mean it will turn into actual sickness :cry: How about everyone else? xx


----------



## lilbabylove

oh yes kerriann since BEFORE I found out I was pregnant and has gotten worse haha! well am off to my first scan they are still doing one thursday I think but because of my spotting they want to make sure bean is safe in there! :) wish me luck all and will let you all know how I make out..

AND CONGRATULATIONS ALL NEW MEMBERS OF DECEMBER DREAMERS! :) Happy and healthy 9 months ladies!


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck hunny, make sure you let us know how u get on! xx


----------



## ducky1502

Hey newbies :)

I love it when new people join :) I've only known a week but it feels like the LONGEST week ever!


----------



## Swanny

Just found out that I've probably poisoned my baby with a soft ice cream!!? 

Didn't realise you weren't supposed to eat it, I won't be doing again but do you think it could do any harm this early?

What about smack heads who take drugs all through their pregnancy, get drunk, smoke and probably eat things they aren't supposed to? Or those people who don't know they are pregnant until they are giving birth? They probably eat cheeses and ice creams they shouldn't right?!


----------



## cho

good luck lilbabylove, cant wait to see pics :)


----------



## cho

its only homemade ice cream mainly as long as there pasterised or something i spoke to doc about this and they sed shop bought ice cream will be fine. I think they mean homemade as they use raw egg


----------



## beanni #1

welcome to all the new ladies. Great to have more people on here. A very H&H 9 months to you.

I went to my doctors today and basically he told me to choose a hospital and let him know. That was it, no forms nothing.....hmmm does anyone living in the UK know how to find out the best hospitals in your area.
I've recently moved so don't know much about the choices around me, and google has just brought up 2year old threads.
I need to make a decision within the next week the doc said so I don't miss out on my 12 week scan


----------



## beanni #1

Is anyone doing any active exercise during their pregnancy?

I've just signed up for a 12wk course of swimming lessons. I really want to try and keep fit during the 9 months. The doc seemed to think its a good idea. I really hope so.


----------



## californiamom

Hello ladies and welcome to the new December Dreamers!

Ness, I was getting pains in my lower right hand side last week but they had subsided. Last night, after your post, they came back and felt a little stronger. I had to take some tylenol. I know I'm being paranoid but I keep thinking "ectopic" ... although I haven't had any spotting and, from what I've read, the pain tends to be intolerable and very consistent. Today, I feel better and hoping they don't come back.

The way that our insurance works is we go in to see a nurse first and they take bloods, etc. I am going to make my appointment for that tomorrow and bring up the pain as a precaution. I'm hoping it's just gas or even a cyst. Other than that, I'm still having no other symptoms. Not even abnormal exhaustion. DDs been sick so I've been up with her every night and think I'd be exhausted regardless. I have been getting occasional night nausea but I still don't feel pregnant!

beanni, I exercised throughout my first pregnancy. It was so hard to keep it up during the first and third trimester but I feel like it really helped. I had gained a lot of water weight but, overall, about 35 pounds. 20 came off right after giving birth and the other 15 took less than 3 months. This pregnancy, I'm running/walking about 3 times per week. Finding the time is more challenging with a preschooler at home.


----------



## beanni #1

Hey Californiamom, thanks for that, I am also going to continue my early morning runs / jogs. I guess sometimes reading too much might be bad for you. I've scared myself onto the sofa...lol


----------



## Nessicle

hi all! 

Lilbabylove hope all goes well with the scan! 

wow you guys are active - I hate exercise with a passion but planning on taking up some swimming probably on a weekend as during the week with working 9 hours a day I'm too tired to do anything with the added exhaustion of cooking the bean! I don't drive though and walk often and whenever I can and I'm up and down a lot at work so hoping that contributes to keeping slightly active!


----------



## SteffyRae

lilbabylove said:


> oh yes kerriann since BEFORE I found out I was pregnant and has gotten worse haha! well am off to my first scan they are still doing one thursday I think but because of my spotting they want to make sure bean is safe in there! :) wish me luck all and will let you all know how I make out..
> 
> AND CONGRATULATIONS ALL NEW MEMBERS OF DECEMBER DREAMERS! :) Happy and healthy 9 months ladies!

let us know how it goes!!


----------



## SteffyRae

Kerrieann said:


> Has anyone started to get morning sickness yet? I know its meant to kick in around 6 weeks-ish. I didnt have it at all with ds (very lucky!) But seem to "feel" sick all the time at the mo and have done since around 5 weeks. Its more in the morning and dies off a little untill after lunch when i have it all day till i go to sleep! Im really hoping this doesnt mean it will turn into actual sickness :cry: How about everyone else? xx

up untill 2 days ago i felt sick (but never vomited) and 2 days ago it got so bad i randomly vomited twice i was in the living room and my df looked at me like "your insane"


----------



## lilbabylove

oh ducky you're fine that's all I ate for the first week and I SAW THE HEARTBEAT TODAY! BEAN HAS A HEARTBEAT OF 109 BPM! OMG! HERE IS THE PHOTO LADIES :) I didn't have a full bladder so it isn't as clear as she would hope but baby is the size of a grain of rice! omg. 

https://i41.tinypic.com/2v7tc9s.jpg

bean is at the bottom see it sort of?! :)


----------



## StinaLeigh

hi ladies! been away for a few days and wow, lots going on!

congrats on seeing the heartbeat lilbabylove!! that's so exciting!

i can't wait for my first scan =)


----------



## SteffyRae

omg i see it yay!!!!!


----------



## beanni #1

oh wow that i amazing lilbabylove. You must be so happy.


----------



## californiamom

That's amazing lilbabylove. Congratulations to you!


----------



## lilbabylove

thanks ladies! :) I cried! hahaha like a baby! I was like ok there is baby and then she goes okay deep breath in hold it and BOOM THERE WAS THE FLICKERING HEARTBEAT! I cried! she said 109 bpm I knew I could rest easier! :) so time to put my feet up and R.E.L.A.X.! :) good lucky ladies you are all the best and are getting me through this since my husband and I are getting a divorce


----------



## nikki-lou25

Awww look at your likkle bean hun! :dance: 

so, am I the only one whos still peein on sticks?? I havent for a week then today couldn't resist an offer in Superdrug. 2 packs are £4.99 but theyre BOGOF so I had to buy them...the best thing is, I peed on it at 6:30pm and the line came up before the control line had a chance to come up lol!


----------



## lilbabylove

same here girl! :) hahaha I peed on a stick this morning and it came up RIGHT when the dye was going across it made it the control line AFTER the positive line as darker then the negative line hahaha.. who cares keep peeing on them! :)


----------



## Dreamer11

Awwe lilbabylove that's so precious, bought tears to my eyes! You must be so happy!!!!!


----------



## lilbabylove

I am! :) I cried haha. cause anything over 100 bpm is supposed to be good! so I can finally breathe it makes me soo happy :) and aww! don't tear up you'll see your bean soon too! :)


----------



## cho

lilbabylove did the dates stay the same xx


----------



## cho

oh sory really rude of me congrats !!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats lilbabylove, must have been amazing! xx


----------



## kelster823

lilbabylove aww congrats... :)

I can't wait for mine on April 30th at 8 and a half weeks.. :)

Nikki- I am still peeing on sticks EVERY morning just to make sure the line is still there


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh I'm glad it's not just me. I had no intention of doin any more, but 4 tests for £4.99 was an offer I couldn't walk away from!


----------



## kelster823

lol I had just bought ----- ok 50 Internet cheapies off Ebay for $16.00- 

I TRULY didn't think I got preggos this month due to hubby working CRAZY arse hours during the "time" - I took my digie on Saturday and the IC came on the Monday after LOL so I have a lot.... I gave my SIL half though


----------



## nikki-lou25

I was even gonna give my 2nd digi away but I peed on it to make sure it said 2-3 on it instead of 1-2 :blush:

I went in Mothercare to change DD today and found myself gettin really emotional looking at the cribs etc


----------



## Mavis

Evening ladies :flower: Hope you are all o.k. Im still feeling very sick pretty mch all the time but havnt actually been sick yet (thankfully) Soooooo tired :sleep: all the time and I know this is going to sound really strange and im so hoping im not the only one but I feel so depressed :cry: Not about the pregnancy far from it, I just feel really low :shrug::shrug: I dont know why and im crying about everything :cry::cry: :shrug: I was never like this in my last pregnancy :shrug: However on a brighter note I am really looking fowards to sat as we are having our early scan :happydance::happydance::happydance: Take care all xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

hi mavis awww hun just your hormones :hugs: xx

wow lilbabylove that's awesome love your beanie I see it on the scan!! 

How is everyone else?? Bit crampy tonight and got ridiculous amounts of watery CM lol bb's a bit achey but not hugely so and I'm passing gas lots lol


----------



## lilbabylove

hahha oh nessicle welcome to motherhood. haha =) anyone else have slight tinted tan cm after a transvaginal ultrasound I know it's normal it just idk haha. maybe I'm one of those pregnant women that bleeds..well it isn't bleeding right? like if it's spotting I can't classify it as bleeding because it isn't technically blood it's like remains of blood lmfao.


----------



## lilbabylove

and mavis I have been an emotional wreck as well..but am having reason to as I'm getting a divorce buttttt before this was crying at EVERYTHING! :) hormones running a muck my friend. oh and welcome aboard! :D


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry about the divorce but hurray for seeing a healthy bean!

Last night I kept getting frightened that I was losing my bean. TMI, but I kept waking up to the sensation of warm liquid and I'd run to the bathroom only to find nothing. I didn't even have to pee. I suppose it was cm...

Finally heard back from my gp today in regards to my referall. I have my first appointment booked but it's not until May 11. May 11th!! That's a month away and I'm not even guaranteed to get a scan that day. I want to see my lil peanut. Or, at least, hear its heartbeat. I'm enjoying this pregnancy but it would be nice to get some confirmation that Lil Peanut is alive and well. Especially since I can't keep a secret and will be telling people about it soon.


----------



## Sherri81

Well, I haven't had any brown discharge for 2 days now, but I also don't have any symptoms really anymore either. Boobs are hardly ever sore, and the queasy feeling stopped yesterday. The only thing that has continued is the exhaustion. Still have the blue veins on my boobs... I don't know. I hate putting so much stock into symptoms. But I have a scan on Thursday, so I guess I will know on Thursday which way this is going. For what its worth, I've only had one scan that showed no heartbeat by 6.5 weeks. So the odds are in my favour. I just wish I felt more....


----------



## NewM0M2Bee

im new here!! so hello to everyone and congrats!!! i am 6 weeks and 4 days and my due date is december 12th!!!! happy pregnancy to all!!


----------



## Sherri81

Just out of curiousity, what due date predictor are people using? I have a an estimated due date of Dec 3, yet I am only 6+3, and so many other people seem to have the same due date as me, and yet they are further along.... I don't know how it all gets figured out.


----------



## cho

how im not sure lol! i just checked aanother one which told me im 6 weeks today? only one day out but..............


----------



## cho

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/duedate/


----------



## cho

once u got due date go on 
https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/
and it will tell you how many weeks exact!


----------



## padbrat

Morning everyone!

Lilbabybean... lovely piccy of your beanie... what a relief to hear the heartbeat!

Welcome everyone who has joined us!

Sorry, wasn't around much yesterday - was at the hospital having bloods done (nice). apparently the geneticist has asked for an early dating scan urgently for me so I should have that either this week or next..Hooray!

Have discovered I now have veiny boobs!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeuuuuuuggggghhhhhh


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hope the bloods are all fine, and the scan comes quickly :hugs:

I'd like veiny boobs...at least its _something_ to make me think I'm pregnant lol. The only thing that makes it real for me is peein on sticks and no AF! I hadn't POAS for a week and caved yesterday coz I just needed to "know" I'm pregnant. I still don't think its sunk in yet!!


----------



## padbrat

Hi Nikki Lou

I don't really have many symptoms either... in fact i had more last week than this!

Sleep is a little messed up... either wide awake at stupid o clock or snoozing for 12 hours straight! Gone off some foods and coffee, slighty sore and veiny boobs (what is that about)????

That is about it! Not very dramatic is it?! LOL


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies im due december 22nd if all goes well... fingers crossed :flower:

p.s hey ness :hi: :lol:


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol, it's more dramatic than whats happening here - I get nothing...like I feel normal in every way!! Ah well, only 10 days to go before I know if my pipling is doin ok! 

How is everyone feeling? Has anyone told people yet?


----------



## padbrat

NOOOOOOO.... hubby is adamant that we aren't telling anyone until we know everything is OK (prev m/c x 2). 

We were talking anout it last night and he said that he didn't think we should tell anyone until I was 5 months... I laughed my butt off and told him that people might guess when then see an enormous bump!!! Aww bless him 

Gonna be hard though, because my Dad is coming to see me today and I am such a Daddys girl that I am dying to tell him, but I can't yet. he got so upset when I lost the others that I have to be sure before I tell him.


----------



## cho

Hi mommyto kian, congrats, very close to xmas :happydance: 
my symptoms have calmed down boobs not as sore now thak god im not concerned i can remember that nt lasting long with ds anyway still feel bit queezy an my belly still growing:(


----------



## cho

oh nikkilou just looked did u have a homebirth with aimee grace?


----------



## WILSMUM

Hi there - I'd like to join all you lovely ladies - I'm due 3rd December!


----------



## cho

:hi: willsmum welcome xx


----------



## padbrat

hey C!

So your symptoms have calmed down too? Mine I well, I was getting a bit worried .... but you reckon this is what happens normally. Good oh...am feeling quite normal at the mo and all is well in the world... apart from the fact that I have to clean the house, walk the dog, call my Dad, get something out for tea, take the dog to the pooch parlour, have a shower, get dressed.....

and I am still sat in my pj's HA HA HA HA


----------



## nikki-lou25

Love getting new preggy ladies here! 

Hello all newly pregnant ladies :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

padbrat, I have a pile of washing and ironing - DD is asleep and I should be doin it but no, I find myself here........AGAIN. I did just go get dressed and washed though!


----------



## jazmine18

hi girls!..hope your all well..i havnt had really much else..feel a bit sicky in the morning but not actually been sick, oh and my bloat bump seems to be forever growing, its not even smaller in the mornings and rock hard ..and im 6 weeks tommorrow! yay!..have a doctors appointment on friday! :) x


----------



## cho

Hi padbrat, yes im not worried. Oh you go a lot to do, i have been up since 6 my friend txt saying her waters had broke and i just went into shock it really hit me that i would be doing that again ! im just writin a food list gotta go shopping i keep trying to plan a lazy day in but its not working out lol.


----------



## cho

oh jazmine18 just realised your be due the same day as me, well until i no for def on scan!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I want a bloat bump....instead of this cake bump :blush: My tum doesn't even feel hard!


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey ladies im due december 22nd if all goes well... fingers crossed :flower:
> 
> p.s hey ness :hi: :lol:

Hi Cat! :wave: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning al!! 

How is everyone today?

All good here, experienced some cramping since I got up and from reading everyone's posts and for everyone reassuring me I'm taking it as a good sign that beanie is growing and uterus is stretching nicely! At least it's something cos other than tiredness in the afternoon and being a bit forgetful I haven't really got any symptoms, I have huge bloat by the end of the day but I'm gonna go get some more pee sticks today - just for the reassurance if you know what I mean? 

I know I am pregnant obviously lol and I've not experienced any bleeding or real spotting apart from those two tiny rust coloured specks of CM on the day AF was due last week so I'm very lucky that way, thought the cramps make me panic when I feel a gush and have to go check and it's just CM lol...! 

I wish I had a fast forward button to 12 weeks so I could see my baby and know everything is ok - I'm glad everyone else is feeling the same about that too or I'd be going insane!


----------



## nikki-lou25

_The moment a child is born,
the mother is also born.
She never existed before.
The woman existed, but the mother, never.
A mother is something absolutely new_

How cute is that quote!? Awww

Ness - Stretching is a good sign! 

Ladies with 1 or more babies, are you cramping or not? I asked this when I found out I was pg but I wondered how you are getting on? I've only had minimal cramps and now nothing...just wondering? I'm wondering if my uterus is still slightly stretched after having a 7lb 9.5oz bubby in there just under a year ago!?!?


----------



## cho

yes my stretching and cramps ahs stopped now:shrug: think its pretty normal x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks hun! I really should give up worryin! What will be will be I guess! 

I've even started freakin when I see 1 magpie - how stupid!


----------



## cho

lol how funny i was really worried and dont get me wrong i still am, but i really really wanna enjoy this pregnancy and like u sed what will be will be and stressing will only make things worse. I never enjoyed my pregnancy with ds, i had lost 2 before him so oi didnt get excited and he wasnt planned so was shocked and i regret nt enjoying so i really wanna this time, silly but means a lot to me :)


----------



## woohoo

hi

im due 9th december with my 2nd.

xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey C, trying to take the same attitude as you... seems a good one to me!

Well, am now showered, have made bed and cleaned kitchen then hubby came home for 10 mins and walked the dog.... Hooray for hubby xx

Hey Nikki, glad it isn't just me who does sweet FA but play on this site, instead of all the other stuff I have to do... though, hubby told me off for hoovering just now... said I was carrying his kid and once we knew everything was OK then I could hoover to my hearts content... LOL awww bless!

Ps When you all talk about cramping and stuff... i don't really seem to be getting that, just twitches and twinges...same thing??


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo... same day as me! Whoop whoop LOL


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> _The moment a child is born,
> the mother is also born.
> She never existed before.
> The woman existed, but the mother, never.
> A mother is something absolutely new_
> 
> How cute is that quote!? Awww
> 
> Ness - Stretching is a good sign!
> 
> Ladies with 1 or more babies, are you cramping or not? I asked this when I found out I was pg but I wondered how you are getting on? I've only had minimal cramps and now nothing...just wondering? I'm wondering if my uterus is still slightly stretched after having a 7lb 9.5oz bubby in there just under a year ago!?!?

Thanks hun! I'm just so impatient and wish I could see beanie before 12 weeks! 

I've been told by other friends who have more than one that your uterus is like memory foam and it doesnt need to "learn" how to stretch with next pregnancies :thumbup:xx


----------



## cho

padbrat wish my dh was like that he coes in sits on the sofa and watches me cook and clean!!!! grrr no he isnt too bad but would love the extra help specially when i have lo all day too! hey ho just gotta get on with it. 
Ness i think mine has def been re-stretching lol, i felt them but they are better now :) hope yours eases up on you soon x


----------



## Nessicle

thanks C! 

Its weird cos in a way the cramps comfort me that I know beanie is making room but also they freak me out cos I love this beanie so much already and I'm terrified of losing it, I'm trying to relax a bit - once I get to 6 weeks (next Friday) I think I will feel a little better xx


----------



## padbrat

C... you are just too honest, maybe if you do a little sighing and huffing and drop a few hints about how knackering cooking a baby is he might get the hint and get off the sofa! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

My OH is like - "you can't be feeling tired yet" I'm like err yeah mate dont think you realise how exhausting growing a human is!


----------



## WILSMUM

hey guys was just wondering if anyone here has experienced bleeding after intercourse?
DH and I had sex last night and there was a bit of pinkish watery blood after - i've had none since and no cramping or pain so am trying to not get too stressed about it - am seeing the midwife this afternoon though.


----------



## Nessicle

I have heard that's quite common hun - me and OH haven't had sex for 3 weeks lol I daren't just yet! I've told him if he feels he needs other sexual favours though to let me know and I'll be there :haha: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi congrats to al the new ladies!! :yipee: 

Wilsmum i had that the first time we had sex after finding out and havn't had it since, its completely normal. Weve had lots os sex since and not a single spot lol! :happydance: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Hey everyone!!

I love seeing my ticker move along a day every morning :) so sad!

Today has been my first real day of exhaustion! I've done nothing really so far, plus I slept for over 9 hours and I feel like I've not slept at all. Might have a nap when OH goes to work :)

Are any of you doing journals? Taking pics? Measurements? etc.........


----------



## Nessicle

yep I started a journal I don't know how to add the link some people have in their siggie though!


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks guys - DH and I have had sex quite a bit since I got my BFP 2.5 weeks ago but last night was the first time we've had any sort of blood so it was a bit of a shock!! Think it shocked DH more than me and he hinted this morning that we won't b having intercourse again for a while!!! Lol!!! I think it may be to do with the position as we did it in a different position last night which allowed a bit deeper penetration - I did feel some pressure so mayb that was him pushing my cervix!!!!

Anyway I've just got back from seeing the midwife and she said it is quite common but is booking me in for an early scan to put our minds at rest!


----------



## Hollybush75

Sex? sexual favours? oh you lot would probably make my DH so jealous 

I just can't face it - espeically now the nausea has really ramped up

I just want to curl up and hide


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: so funny hollybush!

wilsmum,that great they are going to book you in for a scan, i didnt bother saying anything to my doc as thought they would just fob me off! O well, have booked my own one for next wed anyway,cant wait!! xx


----------



## snugglepants

Hello ladies! New to B&B, and found out I'm expecting again 2 weeks ago :happydance: Feeling very scared as I miscarried in December at 6 1/2 weeks, but trying to stay very positive that this one's going to make his/her arrival in December. I'm due on the 10th Dec. First scan is a week tomorrow - it can't come quick enough! Looking forward to getting to know you all :flower:


----------



## vetmom

Just got back from a 4 day vacation at DH's sister's. We made a pact on the plane that we wouldn't tell, but Dh ended up spilling about 4 hours later! Seems we can't keep a secret. Oh well, it was nice to be able to take afternoon naps as much as I wanted without be worried I'd be found out.

Waiting for Dr. appt on Thursday now. I can't believe that you guys are getting early scans already, and I'm very jealous! This is my first and everything has been very normal so I'm pretty sure no one's going to be rushing to do an early scan for me. Suppose I'll have to be happy with my very sore BB's as a sign that everything is going well in there.


----------



## vetmom

Welcome Snugglepants, you have the same due date as me! Best of luck tomorrow, I hope you get the reassurance we all crave!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations snugglepants xx


----------



## snugglepants

Thanks! Oooo yay!! Bump buddy :happydance: The scan is in 8 days - wish it was tomorrow in some ways, but then much prefer it to be next week as we should hopefully see a HB - fingers crossed!


----------



## ducky1502

My early scan is booked privately, I want one and have no reason to have one done on the NHS at this stage. 

I came to the conclusion that £50 to see my little ones heartbeat will be worth EVERY penny. Plus I want my OH to feel as though there IS a baby in there. Today I was complaning about feel sick, tired, achy and his response was 'you're acting as if you're 9 months pregnant'. This put me in a mood but I later realised that he actually doesn't understand or know what's going on because I talk about it all on here. I guess I kind of assumed he would know that this happens in the first tri.... now he knows he's far more sympathetic.


----------



## snugglepants

Thanks Kerrieann :)

I know what you mean duckie.....my DH was a bit like that until I showed him exactly how much my body is doing each week growing this speck of a foetus into a tiny human being! He's now my personal slave :winkwink: I hope your scan goes well and that he's left in awe of you!


----------



## Nessicle

Hollybush75 said:


> Sex? sexual favours? oh you lot would probably make my DH so jealous
> 
> I just can't face it - espeically now the nausea has really ramped up
> 
> I just want to curl up and hide

:rofl: (not about the nausea!)


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> My early scan is booked privately, I want one and have no reason to have one done on the NHS at this stage.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that £50 to see my little ones heartbeat will be worth EVERY penny. Plus I want my OH to feel as though there IS a baby in there. Today I was complaning about feel sick, tired, achy and his response was 'you're acting as if you're 9 months pregnant'. This put me in a mood but I later realised that he actually doesn't understand or know what's going on because I talk about it all on here. I guess I kind of assumed he would know that this happens in the first tri.... now he knows he's far more sympathetic.

My OH, Mark, was the same hun - I've bought him a book written for first time dad's written by a man to try and explain everything. 

Thankfully a close friend who has had kids came to my defence telling him that the baby is taking everything I have even at this early stage and that's why I'm so tired and feeling crappy!


----------



## ducky1502

I was thinking of buying my OH a book for expectant dads. Something easy to read and quite light reading. I just forget he doesn't know even 1% of what I do about pregnancy!


----------



## lilbabylove

was it just me or b&b was being strange? probably just me something was wrong with it and I had to type it into google and then click forums from there..WEIRD HUH?! So, I'm packing my bags and moving home. My husband and I went to the courts and filed for a divorce. He is the most disgusting human being I have ever met in my whole life and I feel ashamed for ever marrying him. Thanks for all your support ladies but I won't be here much as this is just too hard for me. If anyone wants my yahoo or aim just ask me for it. I will gladly speak to all of you. 

So long for now..


----------



## Kerrieann

lilkbabylove good luck with everything, really hope everything turns out ok for you :hugs: will keep in touch xx


----------



## cho

well there has been no action since i got that bfp!! and i dont plan to either!! lol my poor dh understands though im too scared at mo and dh i think feels the same so....
I feel like complete crap today i feel so weak its unbelievable and aching like mad!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've been REALLY moody today - ok, so my washer broke but before that I was really peed off at nothing inparticular! Anyone else gettin mood swings?


----------



## SteffyRae

lilbabylove im sorry but im happy for you too :hug: just im me anytime


----------



## Hollybush75

nikki-lou25 said:


> I've been REALLY moody today - ok, so my washer broke but before that I was really peed off at nothing inparticular! Anyone else gettin mood swings?

YES! I just had one. Trying to get a new debit card registered with Vodafone.......like searching for buried treasure!! I just really lost it and got so annoyed.


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> I've been REALLY moody today - ok, so my washer broke but before that I was really peed off at nothing inparticular! Anyone else gettin mood swings?

Yup!! Things my OH says that would usually make me laugh make me mad at him or cry! My mood changes SO quickly and I have no control over it.


----------



## Nessicle

I find I'm really irritable like if OH keeps puttin on a cutesy voice I'm like "yeah you've said the same thing 5 times" in a narky voice lol bless him! I keep telling him to just remember it's my hormones!


----------



## Dreamer11

Haha, DH poked me softly in the side with a foam sword in the toy section at the grocery store, and I lost it in the store, started balling my eyes out haha.


----------



## sady

:cloud9:Hi Can I join this thread please? I have been loitering on TTC for 4 months and got my bpo today, EDD 24/12/2010.


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi sady,welcome! and big congrats :yipee: xmas eve, how exciting!!! x


----------



## Luzelle

Hi girls. Can I join you all? My EDD is Dec 21st, right on my dad's birthday. How exciting.


----------



## sady

Thanks Kerrieann, excited but still cautious as AF due Friday. Dont really feel pregnant yet either was expecting sore boobs as usually get before AF. Have done 3 tests 1 superdrug on Sunday very faint, a FRER yesterday faint and CB easy with a + today. When is your EDD?


----------



## sady

How do I get a ticker BTW? I have one on Fertility Friend is there a link?


----------



## beanni #1

For all you ladies who know people with December birthdays esp kiddies do any of them find it difficult being so close to Christmas ie their birthdays are over shadowed etc?


----------



## beanni #1

welcome and congratulations sady


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm about to go to my appointment.. if my ride wakes up!!! I hope she does cause now I dont have time to get on a bus


----------



## sady

Thanks Beanni, always wanted a xmas baby, will have to think of some nice christmassy names now. Leaving work for the day now to pick up Bertie my DS. Will log back on tomorrow.


----------



## sady

BTW I will try to sort out my ticker tomorrow and get rid of the Fairy I just been messing around trying to find out how to get a nice ticker like everyone else.


----------



## padbrat

Hi all new December Dreamers!

Ref: sex, hubby had had none from me since BFP... told him it could cause m/c (completely made that up BTW, no truth in it whatsoever, so don't panic)... well, he bought it! LOL

So he is being very patient at the mo... don't know how long he will hold out for!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

sady i love the christmas ticker!! But go on baby-gaga.com to get ones of babys growth etc or lilypie.com.xx

Beani, i know a few and they have always sais that they felt they got less presents for birthday and xmas because both were so close! I guess the best thing to do in that case is to sart buying a bit earlier for them or saving up! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Luzelle, welcome and big congrats to you :yipee: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

To those that have been having sex have you noticed a difference??? I defo have :blush: hehe xx


----------



## cho

in what way kerri?? i would love to know lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Hehe well its soooo much better (for me!) Think its to do with the increased blood flow down there or summin! I cant get enough at the mo and going to make the most of it whilke it lasts!! :rofl: xx


----------



## cho

lmao oh wow maybe i may give it a go lol!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Would defo recommend! :haha: xx but just avoid missionary position if anyones worried! xx


----------



## Nessicle

is that cos it's deeper kerrieann??


----------



## Kerrieann

No just because oh might puch on ur tummy thats all, its more comfortable for girl to be on top (and better hehe :blush:) xx


----------



## lilbabylove

oh my kerriann :) was feeling way low and had to come back on here real quick and whatdya know haha. That is the only thing I will miss but can I be honest and bash the ex for a second..he had a little pecker *hehehe* surprised we ever got pregnant it is 4 inches hard oh I feel terrible putting it out there but he posted a lot of inappropriate things of me on the internet so why not? 

how are we all making out? no cramping today and boobies not as sore but have noticed they're mostly sore at night anyone else getting that ? ohh and nausea ughh eww couldn't keep breakfast down!


----------



## lilbabylove

oh and congrats new bfps!


----------



## Swanny

I'm a bit excited cause I just got 2-3 weeks on clearblue digi :) I've never seen that come up before cause I only got to 1-2 with last pregnancy and then m/c.

I had 1-2 on Saturday and now it's changed to 2-3 that's surely a good sign right?

I know I ovulated around CD 18 and then I'm guessing I just had late implantation. I think I'm just gone 5 weeks so does that match digi?


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> No just because oh might puch on ur tummy thats all, its more comfortable for girl to be on top (and better hehe :blush:) xx

aaah I see that makes sense! Thanks for the tip! We haven't had sex yet I daren't lol x


----------



## thinknboutbby

I will be a December hopeful, well, if all is ok. I got a BFP last Friday and am scheduled for dr. appointment two weeks from tomorrow...so, Im praying. Can I join in?


----------



## Kerrieann

thinknboutbby congratulations!! :yipee: Of course you can join just let me know what ur edd is and i can add you to the list! xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey ladies im due december 22nd if all goes well... fingers crossed :flower:
> 
> p.s hey ness :hi: :lol:

YAY :happydance: soooo happy to see you here hunny :flower: massive congrats xxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I must stop reading the threads where people are sayin goodbye due to M/C coz it's scarin the sh*t outta me! I'm really hoping my bubba is ok (as we all are) 

Argh 1st Trimester drives me insane!!


----------



## Kerrieann

I know its awful, theres been alot of bad news on here today, the worst so far and it scares the shit out of me too! xx


----------



## bambikate

congrats everyone - can I join? Think I'll be due 15th December by my calculations! x x


----------



## Kerrieann

congratulations bambikate :yipee: will add you in now! xx


----------



## Mcque

I get to join to:happydance:I am due with our second on December 17th just had it confirmed at the clinic today:cloud9:


----------



## Sherri81

Congrats to all of the new BFPs!

And big hugs to everyone who has had to leave lately.

I am getting scared by all of the new loss threads as well, so I am making sure to stay away from them right now. I can't read them, otherwise I start comparing everything that has happened to them to what I am going through, and that just isn't good.

So I had to go to a platelet blood test today because I'm on injectable heparin. While I was there, and I had swore I was done with the beta HCG's by now, BUT.... I figured while they already have the needle in my arm, they may as well redo my beta HCG test. They did go up again, however, they aren't doubling every 48 hours anymore. BUT, I've heard that this is normal once they get over like 5000 or something. I've read that it can take 72-96 hours to have them double. So, hopefully this is the case here. They were 15,574 on Thursday April 8th, and today, the 13th, they are 46,722. So they went up quite a lot. They just aren't doubling every 48 hours anymore.

I am going to consider this to be ok though. I mean, they didn't drop, and they went up ALOT, not just by like 1000 or something. So I think things are ok. I have an ultrasound on Thursday, so here's hoping for at least one heartbeat. My next OB appt is Wed the 21st, and she will give me another ultrasound that day as well.

I didn't take my diclectin today, (the morning sickness pill), and I've been queasy off and on all day. Every now and then I get a hiccup, and I end up getting that bile going into the back of my throat, so... I am assuming this is my kind of morning sickness, since I don't get sick easily.

Boobs aren't too sore anymore, and not as exhausted as usual. So right now I am just going on the queasiness for symptoms.


----------



## StinaLeigh

congrats to the new gals with BFPs! 

I know what you mean Sherri. These early weeks have been way more stressful than my old 2 week waits. I was really symptomatic at first but things have subsided. That of course worries me! So today at 6 weeks I took another HPT. I panicked at first as one line was fainter than the other until I realized it was the control line that was faint. Whew! I guess that means the hcg is so strong it's pulling from the control line. I'll be happy when the first trimester has past and I can rest easier!


----------



## Piebear2901

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one getting freaked out over hearing several people are having to leave. It scares me so much as well and I pray that doesn't happen to me or any of the rest of us. 

My heart breaks so much for those that suffered that loss. I pray they will find the strength and comfort that they need and will be back really soon.


----------



## Piebear2901

StinaLeigh said:


> These early weeks have been way more stressful than my old 2 week waits. I was really symptomatic at first but things have subsided. That of course worries me! I'll be happy when the first trimester has past and I can rest easier!

I totally hear you! I feel the same way! And my symptoms have lessened too which has me worried as well.


----------



## laineyh

December 19th! Congrats to you all :)


----------



## Starry Night

Kinda glad I'm not the only one freaked out by all of these "good-bye" threads. I just have to keep my PMA up because I'm not going to the doctor's for a month yet and that is FAR too long to be worrying.

And maybe it's just as well I'm not going yet. I'm probably not quite as far as my LMP would suggest and that would only freak me out unneccesarily if a scan didn't show a heartbeat or proper size, etc.

And my boobs are finally getting bigger! It's almost time to graduate to a B cup. LOL Hubby is definitely noticing the difference. ha ha


----------



## calliebaby

You all are making me feel better. I thought I was the only one freaking out about the losses. I am so nervous. I keep trying to stay positive in my head. I can't read about losses, it scares me too much. I don't see my doctor for another 2.5 weeks!!!


----------



## Sherri81

Well, I am feeling pretty sick tonight, so I take that as a good sign, lol.

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## calliebaby

Mostly bloated...and craving milk. I am so thirsty!!! My boobs are killing me!!! It felt so good to take my bra off tonight.


----------



## calliebaby

Sherri81 said:


> Well, I am feeling pretty sick tonight, so I take that as a good sign, lol.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

How far along are you?


----------



## Sherri81

I ammmmm.... 6 weeks 4.5 days, lol. Every half a day counts I figure! I am just trying to figure out tickers and such right now. Due Dec 3 as best as I can figureby LMP, however, my numbers have been way over the norm since the get go, so I'm really not sure what is happening in there....


----------



## californiamom

I'm still trying to catch up from all of Tuesday's posts. Welcome to the new Dreamers! 

All of the first trimester moms that said goodbye made me sad too. I'm so sorry and am hoping to see everyone back again very soon!

lilbabylove, sorry to hear about your marriage. Please stop in every now and then and let us know how you and beanie are doing!

I had my nurse's appointment and it ended up taking 3 hours. They wanted to do an early scan to make sure the pain I was having was not ectopic. Thankfully, they found the gest sac, yolk sac and fetal pole! The baby is even measuring a little bigger than my due date at 5w6d. Before he did the scan, he warned me that we may see nothing at all and I thought I was prepared but my heart broke when we couldn't find the fluttering heartbeat. It just brought back so many painful memories from our miscarriage. They found the fetal pole then too. Anyway, I am trying to keep a PMA and reassure myself that it's just too early and the baby is only the size of a grain of rice at this point. I know that a heartbeat isn't normally detected in a fetal pole under 5mm and mine is measuring 2.6mm. They did say that I could go back in another week or two for further reassurance but, as long as I do not have any spotting or other symptoms, I think I will just keep my May 6th appointment. This way we'll be 9 weeks along so, if there is something to be found, we will see it for sure!

Can't wait to see everyone's scans. These next few weeks will certainly be scary, yet exciting!


----------



## cho

calaforniamum i would def say too early hun. Your be fine!
I was thinking this morning when i got up about how life has changed since being pregnant, although there is the down parts,the worrying,the feeling sick ect but this is the happiest i have been in months every morning i wake up excited and cant wait to see what the day has ahead where as before i was pregnant, and was ttc everyday was just horrible i hated getting up ect and counting down days! i just cant get over how excited and happy i am !!!!!! im sure evryone is the same!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations Mque and laineyh :yipee:

Charlotte thats exactly how i am feeling, i wake every morning excited and happy and havn't felt like this for a very long time! So im just going to embrace it and enjoy for as long as it lasts!! xx


----------



## padbrat

Morning everyone,

How are we all today? 

Am very tired lately, but my other symptoms appear to have disappreared?.. Even boobs are 'touchable' and no sickeness at all....

Hurry up scan!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

hi everyone just popping in to say I've got an early scan on friday morning - i'll be exactly 7 weeks by my calculations then!
Not sure how I'm feeling just now - one minute I'm really excited and then next terrified!!


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhh... good luck Wilsmum!


----------



## WILSMUM

as for symptoms - my boobs are still painfully sore esp when i get cold!!! and today I just feel exhausted! I don't remember feeling like this with my son but then I guess i'm 5 years older now so thats gotta make a difference!


----------



## WILSMUM

thanks padbrat x


----------



## cho

willsmum your be fine!
padbrat my boobs dont really hurt anymore either hun, dont panic!
yes cant get over how excited i am its so bizarre i wake up early ad dont feel grumpy im sur my body wakes up cos its excited! i dont think ive ever felt like this lol


----------



## padbrat

Wilsmum, do you have sickness and stuff? Am concerned that my symptoms seems to be going fast.... Though feel really good at the mo, just a bit tired...

Just waiting for Mr Postman to bring me my appt letter for the scan... HURRY UP!

Patience is not one of my virtues LOL


----------



## padbrat

Ha ha ha C.... you should know exactly what to expect... you are a mum already... you always make me laugh!!!

Good morning C... how's things today?


----------



## cho

morning padbrat:hi: 
I no i should know what to expect but it seems diff this time, bradley wasnt planned and i was really young and very shocked i love that it was planned and quite glad it took a while to concieve as its made me appreciate it whole lot more!!!
Hows the potatoe cakes going dh made me them yesterday morning and euh couldn face them i keep eating lo nesquick lmao!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I seem to be quite thirsty and weeing a lot - feel a bit queasy sometimes but am trying to eat little and often! And I'm feeling pretty tired but today is the worse I just have no energy at all today - walking home from dropping my ds off at school this morning and one of the other mums commented that I looked exhausted!!!!
But mainly its just my boobs - its hurts to shower and to dry them with a towel and basically do anything! I find it more comfy with a bra on then they don't bounce about and my nipples don't rub!!! They seem to be getting in the way more in bed as well!!


----------



## cho

A sports bra could help and they say to sleep in it at night to as its usually from you sleeping at night it hurts so much. As long as i keep eating i dont really feel ill. I get it when i am hot! mornings are awful i get out of hot shower, dry my hair and then straighten it by then i feel ..........ill!


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies, im still feeling exausted all the time and still having trouble with food, just dont fancy anything and dont want to cook! What are you all eating? Maybe could get some ideas from you girlies as im sure im doing more harm then good. xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh good luck wilsmum, u will be fine, try and get a piccy on! xx


----------



## padbrat

mmmmmmm.... potato cakes... must go to Tescos and get some :happydance:... 'cos I am going I bet they have them in! Though am house bound today waiting for workmen to come and sort out our carpets and windows GRRRRRR...:growlmad:

It has been 3 years since my last pregnancy... it has been a long wait, though to be honest I have not really been doing the ovulation testing thing most of the time :shrug:... got one of those CB monitors, did it for about 3 months, then moved back to UK (v. stressful and horrible), forgot about it and bim bam bong BFP... LOL :happydance:

I guess I have the same thing as you Wilsmum, hubby reckons I am drinking too much water ... drinking loads. Boob still a little tender, but bearable...

At least I have a fab OH and don't have the extra stress that Lilbabybean has. I feel for her x :flower:

Though am tired this morning (yawn yawn...) but not in pj's this morning... amd actually dressed for once! LMAO :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

morning!! 

How are we all today?

I'm good just feeling tired even though I slept like a log, I still could sleep some more!! 

I'm not really having symptoms yet except tiredness, bloating and feeling really cold, I'm kinda hoping some form of sore bb's (only a bit achey when I feel them atm) or nausea of some sort lol I even did another hpt this morning just to "check" lol I think it's my way of reassuring myself that all is well cos obviously won't have a scan for another 2 months and that's a long time! 

I'm really thirsty and drinking quite a bit of water through the day and get hungry every couple of hours - have had some marmite on brown toast this morning which was delish!! 

anyway the test line came up way before the control line and it was thick and darker than the actual control line so I'm happy with that for now! I know everything will be fine and my beanie is strong and growing away in there!!


----------



## padbrat

Kerrianne... same as you, don't really want anything food wise... just potato cakes because they stop me feeling sick quick! LOL :thumbup:

Read somewhere that we should eat fish twice a week, so trying to do that... hard though because I can't be bothered to cook...

Also, trying not to cross my legs.. (she says uncrossing her legs ha ha ha) :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

:sick: FISH!!! ew im just thinking of cooking fish and i want top be sick! I normally love fish and do eat it twice a week but havn't touched it since bfp, ive tried to have one of my faves which is a tuna jacket potatoe but couldnt stomach it :sick: Oh i need to eat something! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I have just uncrossed my legs lol :haha:


----------



## cho

me tooo!! lol


----------



## padbrat

Hey nessicle... seems like we are all in the same boat with food and symptoms etc, so that is reassuring.

I am still waiting for my scan appt and also have not heard anything about a midwife. This is very different from Germany, where the first thing they did was test my hcg, then midwife straight away. Haven't had either... very odd!


----------



## cho

I dont mind fish but i dont really often cook it the only fish i like is salmon but i wont give ds fish( i no i should) im just to scared incase of bones.
So i have been taking omega 3 since being pregnant them santagen ones:shrug:


----------



## padbrat

He he he ... don't cross them again!!! I'm watching!

kerrianne, apparently we are only meant to have tuna once a week... I am going for stodge at the mo, bland boring filling stodge... LOL


----------



## Nessicle

padbrat said:


> Hey nessicle... seems like we are all in the same boat with food and symptoms etc, so that is reassuring.
> 
> I am still waiting for my scan appt and also have not heard anything about a midwife. This is very different from Germany, where the first thing they did was test my hcg, then midwife straight away. Haven't had either... very odd!

pad are you in the UK at the moment? 

yeah reassuring we all have the same symptoms (or lack of lol)


----------



## cho

tuna is only once a weeek if its a steak u can have like 2-3 tins though!


----------



## padbrat

I am on the sanatogen preg vits... don't think it has omega 3 in though you must have better ones than me:shrug:... but did have my fish for 2 nights in a row that has extra omega 3 added... I AM A VERY GOOD GIRL! :thumbup:

Am also eating loads of cereal...am eating loads for brekkie (toast and shredded wheat or crunchy nut cornflakes... GREEDY) LOL

Trying very hard for my 5 a day... apples, frozen fruit and salad or the few (urrrgghhh) veggies I will eat. Am hoping that this will make the difference between this pregnancy and my previous ones (hang on in there peanut) LOL:happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah sandwichs are the only thing that sound good to me at the moment! Im just waiting for my shopping to arrive, ive been lazy this week and ordered it all online! Seeing as im rubbish at shopping all of a sudden! I wont give Jake fish either coz of bones but he does eat birds eye fish fingers etc sometimes. 
I just realised IM 7 WEEKS TODAY!! woohoo! :haha: Got my scan a week today too, cant wait! xx


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhh OK, thanks for that C - didn't realise could have more tins.

Yes Nessicle I am back in the UK now ... wish I wasn't .... loved Germany!


----------



## cho

padbrat i take pregnancare but i also take santogen omega 3 its only omega 3 though!
yes brad has the old fish fingers and flipper dippers lol! 
im petrified of bones as it is let alone with him!


----------



## Nessicle

this is from the Food Standards Agency website 

_*I've heard that pregnant and breastfeeding women should avoid some types of fish. Why is this?*
You can eat most types of fish when you're pregnant or breastfeeding. Eating fish is good for your health and the development of your baby. But you should avoid some types of fish and limit the amount you eat of some other types.

When you're pregnant or planning to get pregnant, you shouldn't eat shark, swordfish or marlin. You should also limit the amount of tuna you eat to no more than two tuna steaks (weighing about 140g when cooked, or 170g raw) or four medium-size cans of tuna a week (with a drained weight of about 140g per can). 

This is because these fish contain more mercury than other types of fish. The amount of mercury we get from food isn't harmful for most people, but if you take in high levels of mercury when you're pregnant this could affect your baby's developing nervous system. When you're breastfeeding you don't need to avoid shark, swordfish or marlin, or limit the amount of tinned tuna you eat.

When you're pregnant, you should generally avoid having more than two portions of oily fish a week, such as salmon, trout, mackerel and herring, because it can contain pollutants such as dioxins and PCBs (polychlorinated biphenyls).

Remember that fresh tuna is an oily fish, so if you eat two fresh tuna steaks in one week, you shouldn't eat any other oily fish that week. Tinned tuna doesn't count as oily fish, so you can eat this on top of the maximum of two portions of oily fish (as long as it's not fresh tuna or swordfish). But remember not to eat more than four medium-sized cans of tinned tuna a week when you're pregnant or trying to get pregnant.

There is no need to limit the amount of white fish you eat when you're trying for a baby or pregnant, apart from shark and marlin. When you&#8217;re breastfeeding, the recommendations are the same as those for all adults, you should eat no more than one portion of shark or marlin a week. _


----------



## Nessicle

Pad have you visited the doctor? I went and my doc didnt do much just told me to book an appointment with the midwife which I did and have at 6+4 

After that I thin I will see the midwife once more between then and 12 weeks scan - I think the reason they don't do scans over here before 12 weeks and then again only at 20weeks unless medically necessary is that there is always a risk to the baby with the imaging if they do it too much....

Obviously they do it in other countries more than twice during the pregnancy though so goodness knows why UK have to be different lol


----------



## cho

im sticking with me capsules lol make me feel ill thinking of eating fish now!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha C - yeah the thought of Tuna turns my stomach a bit at the moment


----------



## b23

I'm December 3rd!!


----------



## padbrat

ness - yeah, have had docs appt, she referred me straight to hopital as I have had m/c's and also a genetic condition that impacts on pregnancy. So I have been to hospital and had my bloods done for an up to date genetic analysis and I have an appt with the geneticist on Thurs to discuss all the options. They have also requested an early scan as dr isn't sure if I am nearly weeks or nearly 10 weeks as this impacts on the gender testing I have to have. But have heard nothing about midwife or having my hcg levels tested. They seem to have skipped the cheaper common sense stuff (hcg testing) and gone straight for hospital care. Think my dr has washed her hands of me and decided I am too much like hard work LOL

C, my hubby is the same with fish bones... petrified of them LOL


----------



## Nessicle

sounds really stressful for you Pad! The docs don't do anything once you're preggers anyway over here it's mostly the midwife - do you have her number you could call, tell her you want a hcg test xx


----------



## padbrat

No, I haven't been given anything at all. That's what I mean, it is really odd...

Gonna call the drs now and get a number for the midwife.... yeah, take action!! LOL

will update post call LOL


----------



## WILSMUM

i seem to get hungry and have to eat right then otherwise it passes and I can't face eating!! My only problem is i work as a midday supervisor at the local primary school at the mo so have to leave at half 11 and get home 2 hrs later and i always seem to get hungry around half 12-1ish but by the time i get home i don't want anything!!!! Thankfully my dh is really good - he gets up early and brings me up a couple of ginger biscuits and a cup of tea which i have before i get out of bed and he does all the evening meal cooking - hes trying really hard to do things i really like but i just don't fancy anything really at the moment!!
And I've found i can't eat as much either - i get full really quickly! And i can't eat much sweet stuff or chocolate either - my pudding sizes have shrunk massively!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Whoop whoop have midwife's appt on Monday at 2pm!


----------



## padbrat

I am finding I cannot eat as much at once as well... just eating smaller and more frequently..


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay!!! I saw my midwife yest for blood tests but thats only cause there is parvovirsu doing the rounds at school, then early scan fri cause of the slight bleeding i had the other night but not got my booking in appointment with the midwife till a week tomorrow!!!! I'llbe alsmost 8 weeks by then!!!


----------



## sady

Congratulations to everyone on their BFP.
Hooray just done my first CBD and it feels so good to see pregnant 1-2 weeks. All the other tests, superdrug and FRER came up with faint lines but not due AF till Fri but FF says Sunday?? Still not got sore boobs which is weird as with my son I had them and had 4 MC since and remember the soreness before testing. Maybe its a good sign for me. Does anyone know what the earliest a scan can pick up a heartbeat?


----------



## WILSMUM

i think its strange - i can understand it in later pregnancy! I don't remember this with my ds - all i remember is having a heighten sense of smell and an aversion to anything tomoatoey!!! but don't think that hit till after 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

sady said:


> Congratulations to everyone on their BFP.
> Hooray just done my first CBD and it feels so good to see pregnant 1-2 weeks. All the other tests, superdrug and FRER came up with faint lines but not due AF till Fri but FF says Sunday?? Still not got sore boobs which is weird as with my son I had them and had 4 MC since and remember the soreness before testing. Maybe its a good sign for me. Does anyone know what the earliest a scan can pick up a heartbeat?

i think its possible at around 5 weeks, it seems a lot of hosps won't do an early scan till at least 6 weeks though when they should def be able to see a hb


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hello ladies,

Just dropping in while Aimee watched In the Night Garden! Some guy came to look at my broken washer and it'll be cheaper to buy a new one than repair it...ANNOYING coz it's only 2 years old in July! GRRRRR! Why does something always break down in the month you've spent all your spare money!?!? lol! Luckily MIL lives across the road so she can wash Aimees stuff and essentials for me and hubby! 

I'm still symptomless...wish I could ave a scan earlier but no point coz I won't see anything! I'll ave to wait til 6+5 *sigh*


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hello everyone,

Can i join you all, edd is 21/12, got my BFP last week but been to nervous to join!!

Congrats on all the BFPS!

xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hello everyone,

Can i join you all, edd is 21/12, got my BFP last week but been to nervous to join!!

Congrats on all the BFPS!

xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi bubble how ru? Congratulations :yipee: x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thank you. You too! good thank you still very worried x


----------



## Kerrieann

:hugs: Im sure everything is going to be fine, its only natural for you to be nervous and worry alot. Hopefully being here will help, all the ladies are lovely and we are all in the same boat together so lovely to all get to know each other and share our worries! xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Im sure it will help too. Thank you. I think im just overly worried because im high risk this time. We will jst have to see what happens though! Hope it is going well for you and you are feeling ok x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ur high risk, im very sorry about ur loss hun :hugs: xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thank you, jst hope this is a much happier 9 months for me! fingers crossed we have a sticky well bean xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ill have everything crossed for you too! :happydance: xx


----------



## beanni #1

welcome and congrats bubble. I pray all goes well for you.

Morning or should I say afternoon all.

Gosh I really envy all you women with early scans and symptoms. I may have to go out and buy a CBD to check cos tbh if I hadn't got a + on a hpt i wouldn't tell I was pregnant oh except for the bigger boobs (i'm loving them :D)

i've managed to get some sort of infection on my face, doc said its easily picked up from kids which is now spreading so I am working form home this week. I am having to juggle working, trying not to scratch my face off, arrnaging moving home, while of course maintaining the house.

You ladies are so lucky your DH are helping or at least telling you to put your feet up. Mine is too tired by the time he gets home so isn't able to help with packing etc.....He just doesn't seem to understand that leaving it till the day before we move and then dumping it all in the back of a van does NOT work for me!

Phew....sorry rant over. I'm tired, would love a nap but got so much that needs doing :(

But on a good note managed to go for a run this morning. 1st since finding out i'm preggers...wasn't too bad.


----------



## MikieC

Hi Everyone,

I'm very very cautiously dipping my toes into this thread! I got my :bfp: at the end of March but have been stalking here and wondering whether I should post or not....

I'm due 08/12/2010 after 2 losses and I would love to find a bump buddy!

First antenatal appt with doc is on 19/04/2010 and early scan is organised at the EPU for 26/04/2010.

I hope you don't mind if I join you?

Michelle x


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

Midwife just called and I've got my booking appointment 1 week today, then week after I have my 8 week early scan. Feel like things are moving forward so much quicker this time round. Last time I didn't even get to see m/w until I was 10.5 weeks.


----------



## Swanny

MikieC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm very very cautiously dipping my toes into this thread! I got my :bfp: at the end of March but have been stalking here and wondering whether I should post or not....
> 
> I'm due 08/12/2010 after 2 losses and I would love to find a bump buddy!
> 
> First antenatal appt with doc is on 19/04/2010 and early scan is organised at the EPU for 26/04/2010.
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join you?
> 
> Michelle x


Hi Michelle, 

I'd love to be a bump buddy. I had mmc late last year and an early m/c in December. Hoping this is 3rd time lucky.

x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Welcome and Congrats. Sorry to hear about your losses - this one's a sticky bean :hugs: 

You're only a few days ahead of me! I hope we both have a Happy and Healthy 9 months (well, 8ish now)


----------



## padbrat

I am hoping for 3rd time lucky too... 

Here's to us all holding healthy screaming babies in about 7.5 months time!!


----------



## MikieC

Swanny said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> I'd love to be a bump buddy. I had mmc late last year and an early m/c in December. Hoping this is 3rd time lucky.
> 
> x


I'm sorry for you losses Swanny! I hope it is 3rd time lucky too. I do feel a little better about things this time as my doctors have been really supportive.

I would love to add you to my sig as a bump buddy then if that's okay with you?

M x


----------



## MikieC

nikki-lou25 said:


> Welcome and Congrats. Sorry to hear about your losses - this one's a sticky bean :hugs:
> 
> You're only a few days ahead of me! I hope we both have a Happy and Healthy 9 months (well, 8ish now)

Thanks,

Everything I have 2 of is crossed right now for everyone!

M xx


----------



## Swanny

MikieC said:


> Swanny said:
> 
> 
> Hi Michelle,
> 
> I'd love to be a bump buddy. I had mmc late last year and an early m/c in December. Hoping this is 3rd time lucky.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for you losses Swanny! I hope it is 3rd time lucky too. I do feel a little better about things this time as my doctors have been really supportive.
> 
> I would love to add you to my sig as a bump buddy then if that's okay with you?
> 
> M xClick to expand...

Yes of course! That would be lovely, I'll do the same :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats MikieC :yipee: Really hope this is ur sticky bean! :happydance: An im so sorry for your losses :hugs: Have added your due date on xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh yeah and the 8th is a huge day for our ladies lots of babies due that day! :yipee: xx


----------



## padbrat

There are loads of us now Kerrieann.... I guess our OH's got all romantic on Valentines Day LOL


----------



## perfect21

hi ladies, i posted two weeks ago about having a positive and then bleeding, so just to say i may still be in with a chance!! i had a blood test last week and the hormone showed up in my blood but my doctor didn't tell me the numbers, she suggested i go for another blood test but i refused saying there is no point after my bleeding 2 weeks ago. however the last few days i have been feeling strange so i thought i'd do a test last night and i got a really dark positive, i went and got another test and it was the same!! so i am a little confused and don't no what is happening with me! the tests i did before i bled were quite faint so i'm hoping that because they are darker it is a good sign. i am back at the doctors tomorrow, i'm thinking she'll probably want me to go for another blood test but i'm going to try and push for a scan. fingers crossed for me ladies :) x


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhh yes, definately fingers crossed for you. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## MikieC

padbrat said:


> There are loads of us now Kerrieann.... I guess our OH's got all romantic on Valentines Day LOL

Lol! I think it may have been Mother's day for me... how apt eh?

M x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh fingers crossed perfect21, surely thaats defo a good sign that theres a darker line now! Similar thing happened to a friend of mine but it turned out she had been carrying twins but one of them had died very early on and one didnt! Amazing! xx


----------



## perfect21

Kerrieann said:


> Ooh fingers crossed perfect21, surely thaats defo a good sign that theres a darker line now! Similar thing happened to a friend of mine but it turned out she had been carrying twins but one of them had died very early on and one didnt! Amazing! xx

i'm hoping it's a good sign! that and my pregnancy feelings never seemed to go away, i've been bloated throughout and had sore boobs on and off. my mother in law mentioned something about it could have been twins, i don't no though, i keep going over things in my head :shrug: but i won't no for sure until i've had another blood test or a scan! i'll keep you posted about the doctors tomorow! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah make sure you let us know and really push for a scan!! xx


----------



## ducky1502

Everyday I love reading about all the lovely new ladies joining december :)

Won't be long until we see a few xmas day edd's :)

Good luck everyone, lots of sticky baby dust to us all xxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Mikie... mine must have been the day after Mothers Day then!

perfect - I know how you feel, I was pregnant with twins last time and lost one and not the other. Unfortunatley when they scanned me the other twin was too sick to survive. I have my fingers crossed it is different for you xx


----------



## WILSMUM

hey ladies well i've just found somethign i really actually wanted to eat - a fish finger sandwich (omega 3 fish fingers as well!!!)!!! the only downside was i covered one in mayo and there was bit too much i think - i don't seem to be able to cope with rich foods at the moment!!!
could eat another covered in tom ketchup though!!


----------



## padbrat

Ooohhhh fish finger sandwiches....with mayo..... YUMMY 

I want one now....


----------



## Kerrieann

mmm that sounds quite good! I still havn't eaten a thing today! Feel too sick :-(


----------



## padbrat

Oh Kerrieann, you should eat something...

LMAO I sound like a granny ha ha ha


----------



## Kerrieann

I know :haha: but really dont know what i want and everything i think of or look at makes me feel :sick: might eat some biscuits or crackers xx


----------



## lilbabylove

ladies, my new doctor told me not to worry if you feel sick that is a good sign! because your immune system weakens while pregnant so if you were able to fight off a cold then your body might fight off bean and cause you to lose bean so she told me not to worry about getting sick or feeling sick because it means my body is doing exactly what it is supposed to do! :)

ohh and congrats new bfps!!! :) and everyone don't worry about the losses I drove myself nuts with that. Now..I pray :) and I talk to bean..TALK TO YOUR BEAN !! everyone I spoke to said it works really if you stay positive bean will stay positive and will grow! :) 

am settled in at home and so happy to be away from crazy hubby. was worried the train would harm little bean but nothing at all! had to see new ob gyn today and they are great! so it is good I got out of nc then huh haha


----------



## ducky1502

All I've managed today is 3 crackers, I'm starviong but SO ill at the same time and can't face anything.

I need to pop to the shops to pick a few bits up because OH isn't going to be home until about 11pm and I just don't want to get ready and go :( feel so horrible! :cry:


----------



## lilbabylove

perfect21 said:


> hi ladies, i posted two weeks ago about having a positive and then bleeding, so just to say i may still be in with a chance!! i had a blood test last week and the hormone showed up in my blood but my doctor didn't tell me the numbers, she suggested i go for another blood test but i refused saying there is no point after my bleeding 2 weeks ago. however the last few days i have been feeling strange so i thought i'd do a test last night and i got a really dark positive, i went and got another test and it was the same!! so i am a little confused and don't no what is happening with me! the tests i did before i bled were quite faint so i'm hoping that because they are darker it is a good sign. i am back at the doctors tomorrow, i'm thinking she'll probably want me to go for another blood test but i'm going to try and push for a scan. fingers crossed for me ladies :) x

sweetie, I think you're still in! my best friend had heavy bleeding all through her first trimester! so if she had that and just had a baby who is PERFECTLY HEALTHY! :) ohh and she drank and did pot the whole pregnancy until she found out at 7 months she was pregnant (heh silly girl) she said she even had clots and thought she was having bad periods and hers weren't even around the time her normal periods were so she thought her periods were sinking with her new roommate's (you know how that hppens right ladies?) so fx but all sounds good to me!!! :) good luck


----------



## WILSMUM

I talk to my little bean to - ask it what its doing in there and tell it to stay put and grow strong cause it doesn't want to make Mummy and Daddy sad! I do it while I walking downt he road sometimes - people probably think I'm mad!!!


----------



## lilbabylove

anyone pick out names btw? I have now that hubby has no say in baby names haha. :) I love the name natalia because it is a christmasy name! 

I'm posting too much..I'm post happy today! :) lol


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> All I've managed today is 3 crackers, I'm starviong but SO ill at the same time and can't face anything.
> 
> I need to pop to the shops to pick a few bits up because OH isn't going to be home until about 11pm and I just don't want to get ready and go :( feel so horrible! :cry:

I have a 5 year old ds so i don't have any choice but to get up at 7am every morning to take him to school and then come home for 2 hrs before having to go back to school to work and then home again for 1.5 hr before going back AGAIN to pick him up! Plus the school is up the top of a steep hill!!! How I wish I could stay in bed some mornings!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

DH and I were reallye xcited when we started ttc and as exs both fell quickly as i did with my ex we thought the same would happen for us so started thinking about baby names 2 years ago! I think we decide on Austin for a boy but as the times passed I'm not sure I like it anymore!! I reckon we're gonna have a girl anyway and I quite like the name Freya!


----------



## Kerrieann

I love the names ava-grace or lily may for a girl and love alfie, jude and archie for a boy! But still dont know! x


----------



## padbrat

Not even considering names yet... too scared!


----------



## cho

lilbabylove said:


> anyone pick out names btw? I have now that hubby has no say in baby names haha. :) I love the name natalia because it is a christmasy name!
> 
> I'm posting too much..I'm post happy today! :) lol


hahah that did remind me of christmas Nat king cole came into my head:shrug:


----------



## cho

i have evie, mia or lola for girls.
Boys are really difficult i like oscar but cant realy think of many


----------



## nikki-lou25

wow, my daughter has mastered the art of tantrums! OMG she's drove me nuts for 2 days now, if I say "No" she really throws a wobbler!! Uh oh!!


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> I love the names ava-grace or lily may for a girl and love alfie, jude and archie for a boy! But still dont know! x

Ava Grace was one I picked out too!! OH doesnt like it though! Don't know why!

We like Samuel Andrew for a boy and Megan Rose for a girl

well I've started feeling a bit queasy this afternoon even drinking water turns my stomach :sick: 

Managed to wangle out of work an hour early than usual - told them I don't feel well they don't know about the pregnancy yet so can't tell them it's preg related. Just need to go home and lay down 

I talk to my beanie too! Keep telling it to grow nice and strong and that I love it! xx


----------



## cho

Nikki-lou your lo just looks way to cute to tantrum!!


----------



## padbrat

very true C, Nikki Lou she is a sweetie... don't believe a word of the tantrum thing LOL XX


----------



## cho

hehehe she looks way to innocent one of them children that u would believe when they say 'not me' lmao


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow if shes doing it now then i bet shes going to get a lot worse! Dunno if its true or not but girls are meant to be the worst for this too :wacko: My son is in the terrible two's and is making it hard to take him anywhere at te mo, he just throws at least 3 strops werever we go, even if its the park! He finds someting to have a tantrum over! It doesnt help being pregnant and having to put up with that wen i feel stressed and tired and sick all the time as it is! O well such is life LOL! :haha: xx


----------



## cho

ds is getting better he usually brilliant but if he is tired or i wake him up then he is horid lol. i,e tonight!!!! pain in the butt


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway said:


> hehehe she looks way to innocent one of them children that u would believe when they say 'not me' lmao

Oh she looks like butter wouldnt melt when people are here! :haha: My mother in law just came to get her so I can go to Tesco in peace, and she switched off the water works and smiled like _"I wasnt tantruming don't believe Mummy...she lies"_ :winkwink:

I think she's just getting to that stage where she wants to communicate and be a bit more independant but can't quite do it so gets frustrated!!


----------



## cho

yes i remember that! they just want to tell yuo things and like you sed get so frustrated. Bless them!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I guess life must be hard when all you've learned to say is "mama" "woof woof" "meow" and "baby" :lol:


----------



## cho

hehehe sounds like me after a few drinks !!


----------



## californiamom

Nikki, she's so cute! My daughter will be four next month and she really is a handful ... and always has been. Tantrums started early, as did independence and stubbornness. I wouldn't change the personality type for the world though. Intelligent babies tend to be more difficult. They catch onto things quickly and form opinions early on. Consider yourself blessed! 

It does get easier and somewhat more challenging. At least now I can type a paragraph without distraction (she is polishing our furniture right now.) Did I mention she is a little bit obsessive compulsive as well? :winkwink:


----------



## spencerbear

I will be due 24th December. If you could add me please x


----------



## Kerrieann

spencerbear welcome and congratulations!! :yipee: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

My ds is just 5 and he's usually great but he goes through periods of being really whingy and teary and not doing as he's asked and saying no - usually conincides with a testosterone spurt!! He was with his Dad for the 1st week of Easter being spoilt rotten so hes been a right whingy girls pants since he's been back - thankfully going back to school this week seems to have helped!!!!

I'm so glad now that I didn't get preg while he was still in nappies - we just had an upset tummy incident so i had to go into the toilet to help him and my god it took all my strength to not be sick - think if I was preg and having to change nappies I'd be retching left right and centre!!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay, just did a digi and got Pregnant 3+...Thats good with evening pee right??? 

In tesco its £10 for 1 test or £13 for 2, and the 2packs have £3off...so 1 for £10 or 2 for £10? I didnt need two but got two anyways!

Better collect DD, me and hubby just made up party bags for her birthday party on Sunday! I can't believe this time last year I was gearin up to give birth!


----------



## MikieC

Thats definately good! Evening pee just makes things so much better! I got my bfp on a cb digi at 8 dpo on evening pee! A couple of girls on here have suggested twins???? Going for an early scan on 26th so I'll find out if its one or two then!

Michelle x


----------



## pumpkin2

Hi,
Can you add me too, I found out I was pregnant last week. I think I am due 16th December (the day after my 40th Birthday!!!!!!!).
Am looking forward to chatting to you all.
Sarah


----------



## Kerrieann

awww lovely bday prezzie! Congratulations :yipee: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Girls I need some support right now :( I feel HORRIBLE! :cry:

I'm just so tired and weak, completely exhausted! I feel so sick all the time, the slightest smell sets me off and I'm struggling to eat a lot. All I want to do is sleep :( I've just managed to eat a ready meal (it's all I could face preparing) so don't feel so starving. 

I'm only 5 and a half weeks.... what if it stays like this or gets worse for the rest of the first tri?!?!! I couldn't handle that! I start a new job next monday and if I still feel like this then there is absolutely no way I could go.

OH seems a bit worried but I know it's normal.... I just don't want it to last :(


----------



## bambikate

thanks kerrieann! Looking forward to getting to know all the other December 2010 Mummies to be! x x


----------



## Nessicle

spencerbear said:


> I will be due 24th December. If you could add me please x

OMG Spencerbear congrats hun! Just saw the SMEP thread percentage had gone up and didn't know who it was but realise it mustve been you! :happydance::happydance: 

Xmas eve baby yay!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Girls I need some support right now :( I feel HORRIBLE! :cry:
> 
> I'm just so tired and weak, completely exhausted! I feel so sick all the time, the slightest smell sets me off and I'm struggling to eat a lot. All I want to do is sleep :( I've just managed to eat a ready meal (it's all I could face preparing) so don't feel so starving.
> 
> I'm only 5 and a half weeks.... what if it stays like this or gets worse for the rest of the first tri?!?!! I couldn't handle that! I start a new job next monday and if I still feel like this then there is absolutely no way I could go.
> 
> OH seems a bit worried but I know it's normal.... I just don't want it to last :(

aww sorry ducky that you're having a rough time!! 

do multiples run in yours or OH's family?? If you're feeling so bad there is a possibility it could be more than one bubba?? xx


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> Yay, just did a digi and got Pregnant 3+...Thats good with evening pee right???
> 
> In tesco its £10 for 1 test or £13 for 2, and the 2packs have £3off...so 1 for £10 or 2 for £10? I didnt need two but got two anyways!
> 
> Better collect DD, me and hubby just made up party bags for her birthday party on Sunday! I can't believe this time last year I was gearin up to give birth!

oooh Nikki thanks for the details on the digi's I want another for this weekend so I get the 3+ I will feel I have accomplished something great then :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Yeah twins run in my side of the family, got a few actually. I hope it's not twins... I'm terrified of looking after 1 let alone 2! That was one of my reasons for booking an early scan... I want to know how many there are.

Maybe I will feel better tomorrow :( hope so.


----------



## ducky1502

Btw I got my digi tests from ebay. Got two for £5.50 including P&P but had to wait a couple of days for them to arrive.


----------



## cho

Hope you feel better ducky. It must be horrible. I often feel sick but i dont actually throw up or anything but i never did with ds till 3rd trimester. Hopefully this is just a bad day hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

oooh thanks ducky I will look on ebay now! Yeah perhaps you are having two and that is why you feel so rubbish x


----------



## mrsbling

spencerbear said:


> I will be due 24th December. If you could add me please x

Hi and Welcome Spencerbear :)

Nice to see another lovely lady move over from the 'Older ladies TTC....please be my friends' thread x

OMG what an amazing christmas present hey - 24th december x :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Thanks ness and mrsb, was a surprise as i was convinced it wasnt my month.

Fun bit will be starting my new job tomorrow and doing 12 hr shifts :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

mine was a surprise too Spencer - I was convinced I was out this cycle!! I still can't quite believe it and still constantly checking my knickers lol xx


----------



## ducky1502

My :bfp: was also a suprise! I had been ttc for so long that by about 8/9dpo I just forgot about it and was already mentally on the next cycle.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mine was a surprise too, I didn't think Id conceive so soon - it took 14months with DD...we only started TTC in Jan this time! Not complaining though!


----------



## heyluu

Kerrieann said:


> heyluu congratulations and welcome to the december dreamers! :yipee:
> 
> mochababee congratulations also, do you know ur due date? And i can add you in to. xx

Yay!!! Thanks :) :cloud9:


----------



## Sherri81

Grrr, I think I need a stylus for this stupid itouch. Anyways, about the severe morning sickness.... there are prescription pills you can take. I live in BC, and I was given something called Diclectin. They prescribed it to me for severe sinus congestion, but I didn't take it yesterday and felt queasy all day. It's a combination of vitamin b12 and an antihistamine.


----------



## billylid

I guess I have been really lucky on the sickness front. I've had plenty of nausea but haven't actually thrown up. Personally I'm hoping it stays that way!


----------



## Starry Night

**TMI ALERT**

DH and I just DTD and now I've had some bleeding after having some painful cramps.:cry: The bleeding was only when I wiped and it was a watery pink. I do recall reading that this can be normal but I'm still a little freaked. So far my body hasn't done anything too wierd during this pregnancy. I don't even know who to call. My gp doesn't seem too interested and my gyne appointment isn't for another month. Should I wait it out a bit? The cramps are gone. Maybe the bleeding will too? 

I'm desperately hoping it's just a cervix injury. It is kinda sore in there right now.:blush:


----------



## billylid

I think if you are really worried and stressed out about it and you dont believe your dr will help you, go to the hospital emergency department??


----------



## Sherri81

If there is pain with the spotting then I think it warrents a trip to the ER. More than likely you did just slightly injure your cervix because there is more blood and your cervix is more tender during pregnancy. But for peace of mind I would get it checked out. I'm betting it's normal though because of your activities lately.


----------



## alicia89

Hi everyone, I am waiting for my tests to be comfirmed with doctors but 2 tests this morning have come up positive which would make me 4 weeks, which would mean I would be due 23rd December =] Although not 100% sure on that, I had blood tests this morning and the results should be ready in 2 hours..


----------



## Piebear2901

Well I saw my doctor today. Got examined and all that good stuff. No ultrasound but I'm having one tomorrow since I told him I was anxious and needed reassurance. I sure hope we see a heartbeat! :thumbup:

He said all my blood work is fine, everything on me looks completely healthy so that's a good sign. Made me feel a lot better just seeing him. He noticed right away I'm starting to swell down there too. Yes!

I also had my HcG checked today and will again Friday to make sure my levels are going up. Another reassurance for me. He's so great. Was so happy for me and was like congrats this is so awesome! :happydance:

I did get confused though cause he said my due date is December 10th which if you go by the formula they use and actually count the days that is right. And I would take his word over everything online cause he's been at this awhile.
I'm just annoyed that every due date calculator online and all the tickers calculate it wrong. They say my due date is the 8th and I'm not quite 6 weeks but I am if you count it according to the way the doctor's calculate it. And he even said I'm at 6 weeks. So not sure what to think or how to find a ticker that is accurate.

And boy oh boy am I much sicker than yesterday. This cold is kicking my butt big time. :(
I think I've gone through a box of Kleenex just today alone. Oy.


----------



## cho

ah piebear glad ur more reassured now. wow havent u got a great gp!!!
Alicia89 congrats hun!!! keep us updated.


----------



## Piebear2901

Thanks! :D
Yea he's awesome. He's been seeing me for years so knows me real well and he's been at this for a very long time. Its not very often you see a man baby doctor that is so sensitive and caring. I'm so happy he will be delivering our baby. :happydance:


----------



## cho

really???? wow sounds brill!!


----------



## Piebear2901

Hey what do you guys think about what I said about my due date and it not matching the tickers? I mean obviously I will go by what my doctor said for a due date but it frustrates me that the tickers don't match that although I made mine match. lol.
So confusing!:dohh:


----------



## cho

i expect doctor knows best hun!


----------



## Piebear2901

Yea that's what I say! :)
Its just so crazy that every calculator online is wrong. Only that formula, where we subtract 3 months and add 7 days to the date of your LMP, gives me the same date as my doctor's. Guess that's where you make the tickers what you think they should be according to your doctor, not according to the ticker's calculations. :thumbup:


----------



## perfect21

well ladies i was hopeful yesterday until tea time when i started bleeding again, i passed a big clot too and i think i know what it was (i don't really want to say it) so i spent 3 hours at a&e last night they took blood tests and urine samples and have booked me in for a scan today at half past 2, i'm not very hopeful about the scan. i said i'd keep you updated so i will probably write tomorrow about the scan results. so strange whats going on with my body at the minute


----------



## beanni #1

my prayers are with you perfect21. Good luck hun


----------



## alicia89

Hey I am also now confused with the tickers, online calculators and my calender. All of those are saying I should be 4 weeks and due on the 23rd December. I just got home from the doctors and he said, I have to go back for another blood test in a week because the test was only getting 5.5 of that stuff it measures. Although I thought it would be more because I've had to positive HPT. Also the doctor said if I am pregnant I am 6 weeks and I will be due on the 12th December.. So wouldn't it show more on the blood tests? I am so confused now they doctor also said though if 2 tests were positive at home then I most likely am pregnant and the laboraty only tested for the levels of stuff in my blood so next week they will test for a yes or no pregnancy as well as the levels..


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just booked my 1st m/w appointment with the m/w who delivered my daughter. She's so lovely! I cant believe she's taking me right through the pregnancy - I'm so happy about that! She's brilliant! 
Its a week today :D Might feel a bit more real then!


----------



## cho

ah how lucky is that i would love to have the same midwife, but i dont think i will as i have moved suites in my doctors :( oh well fingers crossed!


----------



## nikki-lou25

She offered to take me through the pregnancy, she's not even the midwife based at my GPs surgery but she's on my facebook so when I told her we were TTC she said when it happened she'd take me through! She's so cool - I have got so much respect for her, she's a genuinly caring person! She's even gonna pop in to Aimees birthday party on Sunday if she gets chance! 
I'm feeling really happy about it today!


----------



## LittleAurora

wow!! Dec babies!! congrats girls!

My sister and I were born in Dec its a great month! lol....


----------



## WILSMUM

Starry Night said:


> **TMI ALERT**
> 
> DH and I just DTD and now I've had some bleeding after having some painful cramps.:cry: The bleeding was only when I wiped and it was a watery pink. I do recall reading that this can be normal but I'm still a little freaked. So far my body hasn't done anything too wierd during this pregnancy. I don't even know who to call. My gp doesn't seem too interested and my gyne appointment isn't for another month. Should I wait it out a bit? The cramps are gone. Maybe the bleeding will too?
> 
> I'm desperately hoping it's just a cervix injury. It is kinda sore in there right now.:blush:

Hey hun just wanted to let you know that the same happened to me a few nights ago but I didn't have any pain or cramping with it and the pinky watery blood was only there straight after sex - I went to the loo after and cleaned myself up and that was it - it was all gone and I've had nothing since - I spoke to my midwife the day after and she said its very common and wasn't overly concerned - she said the first thing they ask people if they say they've had some bleeding is if they'd had intercourse!
I'm pretty sure everything is still Ok for me - i still have all the same symptoms etc as I had before but am having a scan tomorrow morning more for my own reassurance and peace of mind rather than the midwife thinking there was soemthing wrong!
Hope its the same for you but I would def try and speak to a midwife more for your own peace of mind xXx
Take Care :hugs:


----------



## jazmine18

so you can get one midwife through the whole pregnancy and birth..?..i had like 4 different midwifes and 2 consultants through my pregnancy, then i saw a different consultant and had about 6 midwife swaps through my induction, labour and birth..lol..so i will probs see a couple of them again not that i would remember them lol....oh and symptom update, been feeling really sickly especially if i dont eat for a while, give it a couple days and i reckon it will be full blown ms. and i read somewhere if you get ms or you dont in the 6th week of pregnancy its a good indication if you will get it at all or not, but some people do get it late...hope everyone is well x


----------



## bubblebubble1

perfect21 said:


> well ladies i was hopeful yesterday until tea time when i started bleeding again, i passed a big clot too and i think i know what it was (i don't really want to say it) so i spent 3 hours at a&e last night they took blood tests and urine samples and have booked me in for a scan today at half past 2, i'm not very hopeful about the scan. i said i'd keep you updated so i will probably write tomorrow about the scan results. so strange whats going on with my body at the minute

Good luck, fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Luzelle

Hi all. Bubblebubble1 - you sent me a message, and I sent you one back, but I got the message from bnb that you have chosen not to receive private messages. Would love to be your bump buddy!! We are both due Dec21st.


----------



## bubblebubble1

oh sorry! i will add you as a contact, i cant change it for some reason! Yay!! that would be great!! x :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

WILSMUM said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> **TMI ALERT**
> 
> DH and I just DTD and now I've had some bleeding after having some painful cramps.:cry: The bleeding was only when I wiped and it was a watery pink. I do recall reading that this can be normal but I'm still a little freaked. So far my body hasn't done anything too wierd during this pregnancy. I don't even know who to call. My gp doesn't seem too interested and my gyne appointment isn't for another month. Should I wait it out a bit? The cramps are gone. Maybe the bleeding will too?
> 
> I'm desperately hoping it's just a cervix injury. It is kinda sore in there right now.:blush:
> 
> Hey hun just wanted to let you know that the same happened to me a few nights ago but I didn't have any pain or cramping with it and the pinky watery blood was only there straight after sex - I went to the loo after and cleaned myself up and that was it - it was all gone and I've had nothing since - I spoke to my midwife the day after and she said its very common and wasn't overly concerned - she said the first thing they ask people if they say they've had some bleeding is if they'd had intercourse!
> I'm pretty sure everything is still Ok for me - i still have all the same symptoms etc as I had before but am having a scan tomorrow morning more for my own reassurance and peace of mind rather than the midwife thinking there was soemthing wrong!
> Hope its the same for you but I would def try and speak to a midwife more for your own peace of mind xXx
> Take Care :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I live in Canada and we have a free health phone-line service so I called them twice last night because the bleeding picked up a bit after the first phone call. I could tell the first nurse I spoke to was concerned I'm having an eptopic by the questions she was asking me. The second nurse was a bit more reassuring but was also concerned because I've been having some yellowy discharge but neither seemed to care about the bleeding. The second nurse told me it's normal to bleed after sex in early pregnancy because of the cervix being engorged with blood. I felt alot calmer talking with her!

Both strongly reccomended I see my doctor today. This morning I'm feeling much better. Through all my night-time trips to the washroom and up to this morning I haven't had any more spotting and I don't feel quite as heavy down there.

I phoned my mom just to give her the heads up of what is going on and she figures the doctor will give me an ultrasound to make sure everything is OK. I'm feeling tentatively hopeful that this is a blessing in disguise--that I may be able to see Lil Peanut alive and well ahead of schedule.


----------



## Nessicle

afternoon girls! 

Starry Night glad the slight bleed has stopped hun I can't think of anything more worrying! I've told OH we're not having sex for a while :haha: I think once I get to about 8 weeks or so I'll feel better as I said before I've offered sexual favours to OH whenever he wants them! 

Symptoms today.....

well I've switched from gluten free white to gluten free brown bread and that seems to have helped with bloating a little - not hugely but a difference so I can actually breath lol.

Felt a bit queasy when I was getting ready for work this morning and still felt exhausted even though I'd slept for 10 hours! Apart from that and my skin being greasy and boobs hurt not much else going on! Oh had a few cramps too but very light, mainly get them if I need to poo or if I've just been to poo! 

I bought another digi to do on Saturday morning so I can get 3+ on it I think it helps me to see it in words as it lets me know everything is progressing! 

Midwife a week on Tuesday! Yay!


----------



## sady

spencerbear said:


> I will be due 24th December. If you could add me please x

Hi spencerbear, could we be bump buddies as I am due 24/12/10 too. Not getting any symptoms yet but AF not due till tomorrow so will feel much better when Sat comes. :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Sady I got my bfp 4 days before AF was due and I sympathise with you cos the worry is such a wait! I'm officially a week late now :flower: xx


----------



## Dreamer11

Hey starry heard it's quite common to spot after DTD, what did the nurse say about the yellowy discharge as I'm having a little bit of it every so often??


----------



## vetmom

I'm 5+6 today and for the first time, I've felt really nauseous this morning. I was hoping I was going to be lucky enough to not have any MS. I'm starving but can't stand to look at breakfast. 

On a brighter note, I told everyone at work yesterday (needed to since I will be avoiding X-rays for the next while) and my boss brought in crackers and ginger tea for me this morning. I feel so lucky to work in such supportive environment.

Congrats to all the new December dreamers and :hugs: to everyone who has recently left. See you again soon.


----------



## WILSMUM

well am offically hormonal and moody - dh has even managed to irritate me via text!!! Lol!!

Am feeling a bit peckish but don't know what i want to eat - was in the local shop and everything i looked at just didn't appeal! Have just eaten a dairylea triangle which hasn't made me feel ill so might have some more on some crackers!

Oh and also how'd u get the December Dreamers tag in yr sig?


----------



## Nessicle

thats fantastic of your colleagues vetmom!

Bet my boss won't be very supportive lol.....


----------



## JayDee

Sorry - I'm gatecrashing - I was a 2009 December Star, can't believe a year ago I didn't even know I was pregnant!

Wishing you and your little Christmas puddings a happy and healthy 8 months :) x


----------



## padbrat

Hello all and welcome to the new Dec Dreamers! :thumbup:

Perfect I have everything crossed for you that you have good news. :flower:

Well, had my meeting with consultant geneticist and it seems that we now have a 75% chance of a normal child! HOORAY...:happydance:

Loads of labs working on my bloods to identify all issues and hopefully should have a viability scan either tomorrow or early next week. Me and hubby are so hoping that this baby stays with us and is normal and healthy... 

But I don't think I could be in any better hands and we are sending loads of positive vibes, trying for the 5 a day LOL and praying this angel decides earth is more exciting than heaven!!:hugs:


----------



## cho

ahh Padbrat sure all will be fine hun :hugs: 
How are you feling today im tired as usual, i have craved fruit all day.
someone said something about a chicken salad earlier.........well now i have to have one. Dh gone top get a cooked chicken and salad cant wait!!!!!!! yum 
i no i should cook my own but quite honeslty i just cant be arsed!!


----------



## Starry Night

Dreamer11 said:


> Hey starry heard it's quite common to spot after DTD, what did the nurse say about the yellowy discharge as I'm having a little bit of it every so often??

She didn't say anything. I think it's a sign of infection, though. However, I can't say how yellow it really is. It might even just be drying yellow compared to my panty-liner or something. I haven't had an itching.

Still have some spotting this morning now but it's small, light and brown. My gp is not in so I'm going to the drop-in at the hospital. Fingers crossed they give me an ultrasound!


----------



## padbrat

Thanks C... keep your fingers crossed for us! :thumbup:

I have been feeling really tired the last 2 days... and cold all the time.. could hibernate under a blanket all day! :wacko:

I have been wanting fruit too... went to Tescos and bought apricots and dried fruit for my cereal in the morning... helps for my 5 a day!!!! 

Actually, talking about Tescos I had a 'moment' in there today. Needed to get chicken for stirfry and was stood choosing the breast fillet when I started crying for the all the pregnant caged up chickens that can't move around their whole lives... couldn't bring myself to buy it and had to pay a fortune for free range instead.... how daft am I??? :dohh:

Makes me feel sad even now.... sob sob:cry:


----------



## cho

omg padbrat pull yourself together women lmao!!!
well thats a new one anyway.
so you got a posh dinner tonight then.
I pigged out on dried apricots tues to help me go toilet lol


----------



## padbrat

I know, I know.... I am totally daft! :dohh:

Watched King Kong the other night and was hysterical for about an hour because everyone was so mean to the poor gorilla.... OH laughed his head off, kept patting my back and telling me it isn't real... it is only a film!!! :haha:

OMG it isn't even a real gorilla!!!! psml :shrug:

So not like me at all to be blubbering! Really must pull self together LOL


----------



## Sherri81

So glad I'm not the only one getting emotional. I never usually cry, but now shows about multiple births are making me weepy. I can watch the baby stories with one baby with no problem, but make room for multiples... whew I tear up everytime.

I am really feeling like a Samosa right now. I wonder if they are ok to eat...

First ultrasound in 4 hours. Getting nervous even though I know my numbers were good Tuesday. Not sure what we're gonna see as my hcg is somewhere above 50000 by now for sure. With most early ultrasounds they say you can't see things until you are 2500 or more, and I am way above that. So stressed right now.


----------



## padbrat

I never usually cry either Sherri... what is with us eh? :nope:

Have been avoiding baby programmes like mad... can't watch them until I have first scan and know everything is OK! Talking of scans how exciting that you have your today! Try not to be scared (says me, who is pooping her pants over her upcoming scan LOL:haha:), you could be seeing your baby in a few hours time!:hugs:

Let us know how you get on please!!!


----------



## californiamom

Sherri, if you're baby is measuring as far along as your ticker says, you'll probably see the gest sac and yolk sac ... and maybe the fetal pole, embryo and heartbeat. Good luck.

Padrat, I know what you mean about meaning emotional. I couldn't stop crying last night. My eyes are even puffy this morning. I was emotional to begin with and, of course, OH had to add to it.


----------



## padbrat

My Oh just laughs at me now...

I am really not normally an emotional person...

So pleased he wasn't with me in tescos otherwise he would have wet himself laughing at me crying about the chickens!


----------



## mrsc83

Hey!
I'm due December 8th! Been spotting tho and got early scan tomo to make sure bubs is okay. Fingers crossed!:wacko:


----------



## Swanny

Good luck with your scan :)

x


----------



## kelster823

mrsc83 said:


> Hey!
> I'm due December 8th! Been spotting tho and got early scan tomo to make sure bubs is okay. Fingers crossed!:wacko:


good luck!!!! keep us updated!!!


Dec 8th is my due date too....


----------



## sady

Nessicle said:


> Sady I got my bfp 4 days before AF was due and I sympathise with you cos the worry is such a wait! I'm officially a week late now :flower: xx

Thanks Nessicle why do we do it to ourselves ha ha. I said that I wouldnt test early too. Have you felt better since AF passed, I keep worrying as not had any symtoms yet xx


----------



## ducky1502

Just to keep you ladies updated I've had the worst day ever!

I've been SO ill, been up since 2am trying to throw up but nothing was coming up! Then at about 9 EVERY single little thing that was in my tummy came up! I've spent the entire day in bed, so weak, tired and nauseaous! 

OH was trying to get me to eat so I had 2 crackers and then for some reasoned craved a mcdonalds so I've just eaten a happy meal! Must be morning sickness rather than a tummy bug because I've eaten and enjoyed a mcdonalds!!! Feeling a tiny bit better now, enough to sit up at least.

Starting to worry now though.... I'm meant to work my last day at my current job on sat and start a new one on monday and if I feel even half as bad as this I won't make it out the front door :( plus today I've had to let my mum down and lie saying it's a tummy bug, let a friend down too. I think OH thinks I'm over exaggerating but I'm honestly not.

I hope ms doesn't affect any of you like it has done me the past 3 days :(


----------



## Nessicle

Starry Night said:


> She didn't say anything. I think it's a sign of infection, though. However, I can't say how yellow it really is. It might even just be drying yellow compared to my panty-liner or something. I haven't had an itching.
> 
> Still have some spotting this morning now but it's small, light and brown. My gp is not in so I'm going to the drop-in at the hospital. Fingers crossed they give me an ultrasound!

I have this too mine sorta dries to a very slight yellow staining if that makes sense? Gross lol, when I check with my finger round the opening of my vajayjay it's really watery and clear and doesnt smell so I know it's not an infection. 

Good idea to go to the drop in if that puts your mind at rest :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Did any of you get a sort of "heavy" sensation and heavy legs when you first got your bfp for about a week or so? I did but it's gone now, is that normal? maybe just my body adjusting to the pregnancy?


----------



## spencerbear

sady said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> I will be due 24th December. If you could add me please x
> 
> Hi spencerbear, could we be bump buddies as I am due 24/12/10 too. Not getting any symptoms yet but AF not due till tomorrow so will feel much better when Sat comes. :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah being bump buddies will be great.... I know what you mean about being on edge. Im keeping everything tightly crossed and praying until i get past that first scan.


----------



## Hollybush75

Today has been a day of firsts for me

First proper sickness
First midwife appointment tomorrow morning
First consultant appointment Monday afternoon

:)


----------



## ducky1502

I hope everyone is feeling ok today and enjoying their pregnancy :)


----------



## Nessicle

Nessicle said:


> Did any of you get a sort of "heavy" sensation and heavy legs when you first got your bfp for about a week or so? I did but it's gone now, is that normal? maybe just my body adjusting to the pregnancy?

Nobody at all get it?? 

I don't feel pregnant at all even my bloat isn't as bad as it usually is! Got a digi to do on Saturday so hoping I get 3+ I think I will feel better then. Finding it a struggle not to worry so much but I keep trying to tell myself that I have no bleeding or spotting, I have mild cramps here and there which means my uterus is stretching and making room for bubba and I'm feeling really tired and that all means that everything is on track!


----------



## Nessicle

Hollybush75 said:


> Today has been a day of firsts for me
> 
> First proper sickness
> First midwife appointment tomorrow morning
> First consultant appointment Monday afternoon
> 
> :)

I'm jealous of your sickness :haha: never thought I'd ever say that lol!


----------



## Kerrieann

Nooooo dont be jealous of sickness!!! lol :rofl: I had that heavy feeling in my legs ness, didnt know if it was a symptom or i was just wierd! :haha:

Congratulations alicia89 and mrc83 :yipee: alicia shall i just put your date on for the 12th?? xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol I just want a "real" symptom I think although sure I'll be kicking myself for saying that in a few weeks he he!!

did you have heaviness in your pelvic area too and did it disappear? I felt really heavy there and it seems to have disappeared now unless like I said i've got used to it lol


----------



## spencerbear

It always feels more real when the sickness kicks in but after a few days i find myself praying for the end :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah get in my pubic area, ive had it a couple of times since too! Think its to do with increased blood flow in those areas but not sure :wacko: xx


----------



## Nessicle

sorry guys i'm just being silly worrying myself lol! Just cos it's disappeared now and apart from tiredness and bloating and a little bit of sore bb's I don't feel anything but then so many women are the same as me so I shouldnt be silly or I'll do more harm than good!!


----------



## Kerrieann

And the majority of symptoms dont kick in untill6/7 weeks, i thought i had loads to start with then when i hit 6-7 i got loads! And the ones i had to start with felt like nothing. Alot of women dont get any symptoms till they are 12 weeks or so, you might be one of the lucky one :yipee:


----------



## Kerrieann

And the majority of symptoms dont kick in untill 6/7 weeks, i thought i had loads to start with then when i hit 6-7 i got loads! And the ones i had to start with felt like nothing. Alot of women dont get any symptoms till they are 12 weeks or so, you might be one of the lucky one :yipee:


----------



## Starry Night

Nessicle said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> She didn't say anything. I think it's a sign of infection, though. However, I can't say how yellow it really is. It might even just be drying yellow compared to my panty-liner or something. I haven't had an itching.
> 
> Still have some spotting this morning now but it's small, light and brown. My gp is not in so I'm going to the drop-in at the hospital. Fingers crossed they give me an ultrasound!
> 
> I have this too mine sorta dries to a very slight yellow staining if that makes sense? Gross lol, when I check with my finger round the opening of my vajayjay it's really watery and clear and doesnt smell so I know it's not an infection.
> 
> Good idea to go to the drop in if that puts your mind at rest :thumbup:Click to expand...


Just got back from the urgent/prompt care centre (doesn't really live up to it's name---was there all day:haha:). My pelvic exam shows that there wasn't any infection but it does look like the cervix was irritated and that's what was causing the bleeding. The cervix is still closed and the doctor said that was very good news. He and the attending nurse shared how their own/spouse's pregnancies included spotting and cramping with the baby arriving healthy. Very reassuring. The only niggle is my hormones are low. They're around 10,200something. However, when I asked the nurse how concerned I should be about that level she said, "Don't be. You're right where you're supposed to be for your dates" :shrug: But I'll take it.

Getting an ultrasound tomorrow. Somewhat excited but the low hormones level is making me cautious. DH is celebrating though, especially after the awful fright we had last night. I really, REALLY hope we see Lil Peanut's heartbeat. But after getting 99% good news today I do think odds are good we'll get more tomorrow.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you for the reassurance kerrie ann :hugs: OH doesnt understand my worries bless him I'm sure there is absolutely nothing wrong and that bubba is strong and developing well plus I'm officially a week late :happydance: 

(anyone else feel like mentioning AF is like tempting fate...?) 

Starry - that sounds like excellent news and the odds are very much with you!! The good thing is that now you've been they will be able to monitor you closely to put your mind at rest :thumbup: 

how exciting you will get to see bubs lil' flicker on screen! how amazing! I cant wait to see a piccie!


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww good luck starry it all sound like great news to me and im sure it will get even better tomorrow! Make sure you keep us updated! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

The men never really understand bless them! My husband just couldnt understand why i couldnt cut up some roar chicken earlier and why touching it made me throw up in my mouth :rofl: He seems to think im abnormal! :haha: Just to say aswell if i hadnt have missed my period with ds i wouldnt have know i was pregnant untill my scan! I had no other symptoms then a few spots! x


----------



## Sherri81

I had the feeling of pressure in my pelvic area from about 4.5 weeks on. I don't get it as much now, but I found it was worse when I had to stand for a length of time, or if I walked around too much. I asked the Dr about it and he didn't have anything to say really. So I am assuming it is a normal sensation.

Just got back from the u/s. The pic doesn't show much (she did external and I know our u/s's aren't the best), but there is a definate heartbeat!! So the first hurdle is passed, (knock on wood). She is measuring me 2 days behind where my dates have me, but said to go with my date for now as I do have regular cycles. She said 2 days is nothing to worry about. The sac is perfectly shaped and smooth, no sign of bleeding anywhere, and I have a large corpus luteum cyst on my left ovary which is good. She said the heart rate is 133BPM, which she said is right where it should be. So the tech isn't worried and thinks things look great. So, first hurdle is passed! This is how pregnancy #5 started out (only I think my numbers were lower), but then ended at 13.5 weeks. So that is my next hurdle. Seems like forever away :( But that was the one where my clotting factors were elevated afterwards, and I am on heparin with this one, so hopefully that will make the difference. All I can do is try to be positive from here on out.

Think I am going to start going for short walks again. I gave them up at the start of the brown discharge, but the tech said brown is super normal, and I know a short walk wouldn't cause the end of things.

Oh, and I caved and got a chicken samosa. Best thing I have EVER done!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Kerrieann and Sherri :hugs: no I can't cut raw chicken either lol I make OH do it the thought turns my stomach atm!! Yeah it was just like a really dragging heavy sensation that I got for a few days last week but suppose that could be the feeling that the blood is starting to rush there preparing the network of veins carrying blood to the baby and that's why initially it feels heavier?? I'm sure everything is completely fine - going to retest in the morning it just makes me feel better lol! Sherri i get achy round my pelvis if I stand for too long 

Sherri excellent news about seeing bubs heartbeat I have every crossed that you get past the next hurdle with absolutely nothing out of the ordinary :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Brilliant news sherri! :yipee: Have everything crossed for you too! x


----------



## Hollybush75

:hugs: Nessicle - don't be worried cos when I was at your stage all I got was tiredness, bloating and sore boobs...just like you. Just remember we're all different and each pg is different though mine do seem to follow a pattern with sickness starting at around 6 weeks on every one of them. 

I know that there is no guarantee that any pregnancy is going to be successful but we have to be positive - in fact I'm terribly surprised at how positive I actually feel. I honestly thought I would be a nervous wreck when I got pg again but I'm not at all. I'm enjoying every single day as it comes and each completed day is a bonus :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hollybush75 said:


> :hugs: Nessicle - don't be worried cos when I was at your stage all I got was tiredness, bloating and sore boobs...just like you. Just remember we're all different and each pg is different though mine do seem to follow a pattern with sickness starting at around 6 weeks on every one of them.
> 
> I know that there is no guarantee that any pregnancy is going to be successful but we have to be positive - in fact I'm terribly surprised at how positive I actually feel. I honestly thought I would be a nervous wreck when I got pg again but I'm not at all. I'm enjoying every single day as it comes and each completed day is a bonus :flower:

That is a really great way to look at it :thumbup:


----------



## billylid

Hollybush75 said:


> I'm enjoying every single day as it comes and each completed day is a bonus:flower:

Here here, I happily agree :hugs:


----------



## Dreamer11

Totally agree !! Sometimes can be tough tho!


----------



## Starry Night

Dreamer11 said:


> Totally agree !! Sometimes can be tough tho!


That's for sure! But I still want to look ahead to holding my precious baby in December.

So, I looked up hcg charts on the internet and they all agree with what the nurse told me--that I'm where I should be for my dates. At 7-8 weeks pregnant by LMP you should be 7,650 to 229,000 mIU/ml. And I'm over 10,000. So yes, I'm on the lower end but it's still normal. And that also means that I probably actually am pretty closer to where my LMP suggests! Or, if I'm a week behind my number becomes even better.

Saying that, I'm still irrationally terrified of my scan tomorrow. Hubby is afraid but for a different reason--the reality of fatherhood seems to loom over him. lol He's SO confident there will be a healthy Lil Peanut in there. Why can't I be?:blush:

Here's the link to the hcg chart:
https://www.pregnancy-weeks.com/pregnancy-hcg-levels.html


----------



## WILSMUM

well in just over an hr hopefully fingers crossed i'll be seeing our little beans heartbeat etc for the first tme!
Am excited but also terrified at teh same time!
Will let you knwo how it goes xXx


----------



## MikieC

Hi Everyone.

Taking each day as it comes and looking at it as a bonus is the best philosophy! If I wasn't doing that, I think I'd go mad!

I'm desperately waiting to see the EPU. I can't get to see them until 26th April. By that point I'll be 7 weeks and 5 days. The doctor seems to think they do a transvaginal scan. I'm praying that everything comes good.

The symptoms I've had are spots, sore boobs, constipation and bloating. Oh yeah and I'm eating like a horse!!!

Michelle xx


----------



## padbrat

Whoop whoop... my scan is on Monday at 9.15 and hubby can come! :happydance:

Had some bad news last night, which has really stressed me out... we only got here on 5 March and we have just been told that we have to move by the end of May!!!! :shrug::growlmad:

My hospital care has been amazing and I am so happy and confident that they will take the best care of us. However, where we are going to the hospital is dreadful... they don't have the facilities that they have at Addenbrooke and the level of care is dreadful. They nearly killed my friend after surgury and I am so worried. :nope:

Sometimes I really hate my hubby's job!


----------



## perfect21

perfect21 said:


> well ladies i was hopeful yesterday until tea time when i started bleeding again, i passed a big clot too and i think i know what it was (i don't really want to say it) so i spent 3 hours at a&e last night they took blood tests and urine samples and have booked me in for a scan today at half past 2, i'm not very hopeful about the scan. i said i'd keep you updated so i will probably write tomorrow about the scan results. so strange whats going on with my body at the minute

so i went to the gynae assessment unit for a early scan yesterday and they saw a tiny gestation sac which measures 4-5 weeks it's got a echogenic halo and contains a yolk sac! no heartbeat could be seen but it is too early, i have to go back in two weeks for another scan. so what i passed on tues night is a mystery and i'm optimistic as to what is going on because i should be 7 weeks by now. the nurses were also as confused as i am and couldn't really give me any answers as to whats going on :shrug: basically i just have to wait until i have my next scan in 2 weeks. they found a 34mm haemorrhagic cyst on my left ovary to x


----------



## greeneyes27

Hey all... I'm new to all this but went to the doctors yesterday and got my due date of 26th Dec - will be an exciting Christmas this year!! Love to all xxx


----------



## padbrat

ohhhh Perfect... good news! Fingers crossed for 2 weeks time... I have my scan on Monday ... am bricking it! LOL

Welcome Greeneyes!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats greeneyes! :yipee: xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hollybush! yeah you're right, I've decided I need to be more optimistic and realise there is nothing wrong with not feeling any symptoms yet. My friend has had 3 healthy kids and she said that she felt so normal and that if she hadn't seen the baby at the 12 weeks can she would'nt have thought she was actually pregnant! 

Did another test this morning (used up my last before my digi for tomorrow!) and perfect strong line again came up before the control line and way darker than the actual control line! 

Bubs is fine in there I just know it now, and I'm 5 weeks today :happydance: plus my boobs are very sore today I had to wear my sports bra for work as I can't get my other bras on! 

How is everyone feeling? xx


----------



## sady

greeneyes27 said:


> Hey all... I'm new to all this but went to the doctors yesterday and got my due date of 26th Dec - will be an exciting Christmas this year!! Love to all xxx

 
Congrats Greeneyes, I'm knew to all this too. I tested really early so got my BFP about 9 dpo, wish I hadnt tested so early as AF officially due today and keep rushing to the loo expecting something to go wrong. Got to stay positive tho. My EDD is Xmas Eve. xx


----------



## mrsc83

mrsc83 said:


> Hey!
> I'm due December 8th! Been spotting tho and got early scan tomo to make sure bubs is okay. Fingers crossed!:wacko:

Had my scan today 6 weeks 2 days. They said it was very small for 6 weeks and they think something has gone wrong. No heartbeat either. Got to go back in 10 days for another scan.


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh hun :hugs: Really hope everything is ok and that they are wrong! Sometimes it is just too early to see a heartbeat on a scan. Ive got everything crossed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey MrsC... they only think that something is wrong... they haven't said for sure..
Hope all goes well in your next scan


----------



## Nessicle

MrsC I hope everything is ok and that something is picked up on the next scan xxx


----------



## Vilranda

Hello all! :wave: I got my :bfp: on weds. ...And I will have to say I'm scared that its all a dream! LMAO! Haven't been to the doctor's or anything yet, but according to some websites my EDD is December 23rd, others by December 26th. So a Christmas baby no matter what!

:hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats vilranda! :yipee: shall i put it on for 23rd? x


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Vilranda

Kerrieann said:


> Congrats vilranda! :yipee: shall i put it on for 23rd? x

Thanks, and yes. Always change it later. :D


----------



## vicwick

Hi Ladies, congrats to al the new BFP's haven't had time to look thru all the posts yet!!! You guys have been busy lol

My nausea has started now and i cannot stop peeing!!!!! I'm fed up of going up and down the stairs at work to the loo!! My early scan seems so far away, its 2 weeks tomorrow but just wish it was here now so i know everything is ok! Can't get a miswife app for 3 weeks either which is annoying!! 

I'm also stressing over selling my house (i know what a time to do it)!! 

Hope you're all ok and good luck to those having early scans soon xxx


----------



## Dreamer11

Wow Decembers going to be a busy month!

Would I be able to get the December banner?? Thx


----------



## Nessicle

congratulations Vilranda!!! 

I've just been to Debenhams to buy some maternity bra's they didnt have the ones I wanted that they have online, only nursing bras or padded non-wired so ended up getting the maternity ones figured I'll use them when I'm breastfeeding anyway! 

My boobs are killing today, guess the lack of symptoms is starting to change :haha: 

Gone up from a 32D to 34DD in two weeks!! xx


----------



## Swanny

Does anyone find that when they eat you just get MASSIVELY bloated?! Then get like a trapped wind type feeling but then can't go to the loo?!


----------



## Nessicle

swanny I start off flat then my bloat gets bigger - did you see my comparison pics? I find I have a stomach full of gas that just won't come out! 

Anyone noticed their pee smells different? I don't know if it's the pregnacare I'm taking but it's strong lol even after I've drunk loads of water OH commented on it and I was embarrassed ha ha


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha i was like that its the pregnacare it makes my wee really bright yellow too!


----------



## Swanny

Yeah mines the same. I eat then I feel so full and constipated at the bottom of my stomach but at the top just under boobs I feel all gassy and burpy! It's minging! haha

I'm sure my pains are just trapped wind, slow movements but it makes me panic but then I do a pump and feel better lol!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hey!! I have that with the wee too. Also, does anyone else REALLY like the taste the pregnacare leaves in your mouth!! lol!! xx


----------



## sady

Nessicle said:


> swanny I start off flat then my bloat gets bigger - did you see my comparison pics? I find I have a stomach full of gas that just won't come out!
> 
> Anyone noticed their pee smells different? I don't know if it's the pregnacare I'm taking but it's strong lol even after I've drunk loads of water OH commented on it and I was embarrassed ha ha

 
It smells weird almost like cat pea ha ha, or maybe I'm just a freak of nature:blush: I've just ready the pregnacare bit...I'm not taking it. shud I be??


----------



## WILSMUM

I'd noticed that my wee smells diff too - quite sweet - kinda like sugar puffs! I'm not taking pregnacare - just folic acid!
I get really bloated after I eat as well esp in the evenings and am burping like mad! Its really uncomfortable but eventually this massive burp comes out and then I feel loads better!!! Lol!!

Had my early scan this morning and all is fine - my uterus is tilted a bit but apparently it'll be fine and as it stretches it'll sort its self out it just means we couldn't get a very good pic of bubs as we were looking at it through my cervix or something!! Lol! Anyway we did see it there with the hearbest flickering away and my fertility consultant was there as well and came in and had a look and she was soo pleased for us!!
I've got a pic but theres really nothing to see so I won't scan it on!
We got dating scan in 4 weeks on 17th May!!
Am chuffed to bits and haven't been able to help myself but tell people at work today!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

awww wow congrats wilsmum! How amazing seeing the heartbeat! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> awww wow congrats wilsmum! How amazing seeing the heartbeat! xx

Thanks it was such a relief after last year! Can't wait till the next scan in 4 weeks now when we'll actually see a tiny baby in there!!


----------



## Swanny

I've just been gagging in toilets but I know what you mean about being really gassy after eating. As I gag just HUGE burps come out no sick! Urrrrrrgh


----------



## Swanny

Is anyone else working but not telling anyone about pregnancy? People in my office must think I'm mad going to loo's all the time.


----------



## WILSMUM

I had to tell my work as I work as a midday supervisor at the local primary school and they had Slapped Cheek doing the rounds and what with my scan this morning I had to drop my ds off early and had to warn them I might be late in to work!
I was working full time in an office when I was preg with my ds - not sure when I told them - it was after my first midwife appointment cause if I remember rightly theres a form or soemthing she gives you that you need to give them as proof so u get time off for antenatal checks and maternity leave!


----------



## Swanny

My boss knows but she works in a different office. But I share an office with 7 other women who knew about my last pregnancy from 8 weeks but then I m/c so I really don't want anyone to know this time until I've had 12 week scan at least.


----------



## Nessicle

I'm just about to write a huge rant about my work colleagues you can read my dilemma in there :haha:

Glad I'm not the only one with different smelling wee! Yeah it smells sweet but not nice if you know what I mean lol?! 

sady if you're taking folic acid you don't have to take pregnacare - I only take it cos I have coeliac disease and lack in b vitamins etc so needing something with a bit more oomph in it !


----------



## ducky1502

This is day 4 of being so sick :( starting to wonder if I can do this. I honestly couldn't cope feeling like this until the end of the first tri :( I just want it to go away.


----------



## sady

Thanks Nessicle been taking 400g folic acid a day for 2 months now. never took it before with other pregnancys so FX it will help this one stick:flower:.

I have only told my fiance, going to try not to tell anyone else till 12 weeks but it will be hard as i work full time and will need time off for Dr's etc. I work with a team of men in an office and one of them is really upsetting me at the minute any opportunity he gets to be on my case he is. I'm going to end up snapping today I can feel it and I am usually so laid back but I just hate him at the minute. He is a chauvanistic pig anyway but its like he can sense I am vunerable and he has stepped up a gear.
:growlmad:
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it's funny how work colleagues can sense these things, I think a lot of mine probably have guessed mainly due to my bloat and not going out for drinks etc after work


----------



## spencerbear

im not telling work yet....but mainly cause ive only just started and still in my probationary period. Not sure how im going to hide the morning sickness though


----------



## Kerrieann

So how is everyone feeling today? I am sooo hungry! First day ive actually looked forward to eating and could actually make a decision on what to eat :yipee: And have just ordered a take-away pizza! Yum! :yipee: pig lol.


----------



## vetmom

Just got back from the first dr's appt. It was less than exciting. She confirmed I was pregnant, and then sent me off for a whole bunch of blood tests. I don't even get to know the results, they just call if there are any concerns. So here's hoping for no phone calls!

My next appointment is at 12 weeks and they aren't going to do a scan until 16-20 weeks. So I think I'm going to look into getting a private one done. I'm not a huge worrier, but another 10 weeks seems like a really long time to wait. I just want to hear the little beans hb.
One useful thing I did get out of the appointment is that they have safe anti-nausea meds now that are apparently quite effective. I'm in Canada, so maybe it's different in the UK but my dr. told me that it would help alot with getting up and getting to work, and no harm done to bubs.

Hope everyone is feeling okay today!


----------



## Hollybush75

:hi: to all the newbies :)

I had my booking in with midwife today. She gave me a dating scan date of 14th May but she said that because I'm off to see the consultant on Monday who is going to arrange the early scans, that date will probably change......and I know it will because I know when I conceived....from LMP I am 8+1 but from ovulation I am 6+2 - early scans will no doubt confirm that I'm right :D


----------



## ducky1502

Anyone know of any anti sickness drugs safe before 14 weeks in the UK?


----------



## BitsAndBobs

19th December for me!

Praying this one is a sticky one :happydance: x


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats bitandbobs :yipee: have added you in :happydance: xx


----------



## BitsAndBobs

Thank you :D x


----------



## Vilranda

Funny about that talk about telling work, I jut told my boss. I work in a childcare center so I'm also needed to be there for the kids and it always be the same. But I figured I needed to tell her because I'm going to be taking days off for doctor's stuff and what not so better now then never I guess!

I guess it still feels like a dream to me. This will be my 1st baby so I dunno what to expect. LOL. I don't feel any different and if it wasn't for the 3 tests that are sitting on my bathroom counter I still might not totally believe it (they're there still because I need to look at them...lol.) I am going to do a digi tomorrow just for grins and hopefully seeing it will help me believe.

Of course i have noticed that I am going pee more...which is really annoying when your by yourself with 4 kids and have no way to contact someone to let you go...And i've also noticed that things are smell more, and make my tummy churn. My boobs have stopped hurting all the time all of the sudden, which I'm really thankful for that they hurt ; ;

That's all from me right now, I gotta go back to work. :D


----------



## Starry Night

vetmom said:


> My next appointment is at 12 weeks and they aren't going to do a scan until 16-20 weeks. So I think I'm going to look into getting a private one done. I'm not a huge worrier, but another 10 weeks seems like a really long time to wait. I just want to hear the little beans hb.

You're not getting your 12 week scan? That stinks. Well, I guess I'm not guaranteed one either. I just have my appointment scheduled and I don't know what that all entails. My SiL told me it's optional but it seems strange that it wouldn't even be offered. I know ultrasounds take a toll on our Health Care system (I'm Canadian too) but there are some things that just need to be checked out. The end of the first trimester seems like a fairly major milestone to make sure there are no serious issues. Also, there is something to be said about calming the anxieties of the mother!

Ladies, got the results back from my early scan. Lil Peanut is fine! :thumbup: I'm actually 6 weeks, not 7 so I am going to have to update my ticker. Not sure why I'm disappointed. A week's extra wait isn't going to make that big of a difference. I suppose I just want my baby to start looking like a baby. lol And the sooner I'm out of the first trimester, the better.


----------



## Nessicle

fantastic news Starry!!! So happy for you!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Glad everything's ok Starry :dance:


----------



## Whitetiger

Hi all im due on 12th dec xxx i cannot wait!!!


----------



## Whitetiger

nikki-lou25 said:


> Glad everything's ok Starry :dance:

 im due same day as u :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Cool! It seems to be a popular time, did we all conceive on mothers day?!?! lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

When did ya find out? Hope you have a great pregnancy! :dance: YAY another Dec 12th due date!


----------



## nikki-lou25

LMAO, Mothers day wasnt the 21st March was it? Preggo brain!


----------



## Whitetiger

I found out 2 days ago - i had a feeling before but knew for sure 2 day ago i cant wait!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I can't wait either!!! Is it your first baby? I'll feel better when I pass 12 weeks though :)


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Just found out This week and due December 14th :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congrats!!!


----------



## sassysas03

Whitetiger said:


> Hi all im due on 12th dec xxx i cannot wait!!!

I'm due on the 12th dec as well :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Just looked at front page, 8th seems most popular date...12th aint far behind!


----------



## Whitetiger

no i have a little girl :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

:dance: aw lovely! Are you ok or you got morning sickness?


----------



## jazmine18

hi all, hope your all good and hi to all the newly pregnant..well feeling sick all day now, its really really draining, from the moment i open my eyes in the morning, to as im writing this now, had this horrible very similar to travel sickness feeling, exactly like i had with my daughter...it all came flooding back to me how hard work having ms is, so on top of having to feeling like im gulping back sick all day long, my boobs are really tender and my head has been pounding all day, dont get me wrong im still over the moon about the baby, and at least the symptoms are reassuring, but im worrying a bit about how im guna cope through it all again. xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

You'll be fine, and it'll all be worth it in the end :D Although its not nice...but just think of the end result!


----------



## Nessicle

I had a really weird sensation earlier I laughed and felt like a twang in my lower abdomen it ached for about 10 minutes, what would cause that?? Just from my muscles being softer and easier to pull or something? 

Anyone else ever had anything like that?? it was weird! No blood, or aches or cramps so assuming it was nothing to do with the baby or anything


----------



## nikki-lou25

I got that a few times with DD, like something "pulled" outta place or something...but yeah it's just muscular I think!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Nikki!! yeah it was really strange I felt really worried for a while until it went off felt like an elastic band twanging just around my very low abdomen with like a throbbing ache for a few minutes then went away! Bodies are odd in pregnancy lol xx


----------



## alicia89

Heyy, went to a different doctor yesterday, much more helpful. She did a test, checked my due date like 3 times.. And told me to come back this week (most likely wednesday) to get blood results.. 

Although, I was giving a different due date which sounds more right, it is the... 24th december lol.. christmas eve.. hehe.. so hopefully when i get blood tests the date won't change again, I hate it changing all the time.. 

<3


----------



## Sherri81

Well I am off meat. It's not the smell that bugs me, it's the texture and taste. I couldn't eat ham last night, and tonight it's chicken. And I wanted an avacado so bad but then it was too slippery for me. Oh well, I guess my dog is going to be happy with all the scraps she's gonna be getting.


----------



## samone00

im due dec10th


----------



## calliebaby

The nausea really kicked in for me yesterday. I am actually reassured by it. I can handle nausea if it means that the baby is doing ok.


----------



## Sherri81

I'm not having nausea or anything right now. Feeling pretty good actually. If I hadn't have seen the bean yesterday and known that everything is alright, then I might not even think I was pregnant. My aversions and craving aren't really strong or anything yet. Like the aversion to meat isn't on sight, thought, or smell, its when I actually try to eat it it just doesn't do it for me. The only thing I want right now is starchy stuff. So I got me some Baked Lays and some Dill Pickle Dip. Can't wait to have some!

Pants are in an awkward phase right now. They either have to be pulled right up over my belly, or they roll under. Kind of awkward. Had a little spot of brown discharge in my underwear again today. Really wish it would stop. I don't care how normal it is, I don't really like it. I always worry its a sign of something going wrong.

Still trying to stay positive right now about this pregnancy. Seeing the bean yesterday was a relief, but it only really allayed my fears for that day, lol. Oh well. Hopefully I will have another scan by my OB on Wednesday. I know she wanted to do the first scan, but my GP beat her to it. Hoping to see a bit more on the next scan.


----------



## calliebaby

I wish I got a 12 week scan. I only get to hear the heartbeat at 12 weeks. I only get an ultrasound at 20 weeks. Oh well. I cannot wait to hear the heartbeat either. My first appointment is on the 29th and they will take my bloods. I think I will feel better once I know my levels.
I am so craving dill pickles. I never thought I would have such "typical" pregnancy cravings. Oh, and chicken is not appealing to me either. I made myself eat some today and felt sick after wards.


----------



## Starry Night

nikki-lou25 said:


> Just looked at front page, 8th seems most popular date...12th aint far behind!

Right now I'm guessing my new due date will be December 8th so I guess you can add another to the list.

Part of what made me hopeful my scan would go well today was I woke up with the worst nausea yet. I was gagging on water! I thought it had to do with nerves but this evening it hit me again. And my boobs are so tender it hurts to pull my pj top on.

And I think I'm already getting a bit of a bump. Some of it is flub but my pelvic area is quite firm and my pants are starting to get a bit tight. I'm only 6 friggin' weeks! LOL I'm just like my mother...:dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations to all the new ladies, :yipee: i have added you in!

Today has been by far the hardest day to get up so far, im feeling so sick and really tired :-(


----------



## Nessicle

morning guys! Got my "3+" today yayayayay!!! 

started feeling a bit queasy now and then especially when I'm hungry and feeling pretty shattered all the time now, had some strong cramps last nights and no brown discharge or blood or anything so i'm taking it as a good sign though it was quite worrying at the time!!


----------



## Here's Hoping

Hi all and congrats!

I'm due on December 16th so can you please add me?

Thanks


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats to you too heres hoping :yipee: Have added you to the list! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Woo-hoo ness!! :yipee: Im sure the cramps are nothing, probly more stretching and bit moving around! :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you KerrieAnn yeah that's what I'm putting it down to! 

Welcome and congratulations Heres Hoping! xx


----------



## Hollybush75

Nessicle said:


> morning guys! Got my "3+" today yayayayay!!!
> 
> started feeling a bit queasy now and then especially when I'm hungry and feeling pretty shattered all the time now, had some strong cramps last nights and no brown discharge or blood or anything so i'm taking it as a good sign though it was quite worrying at the time!!

I got such a huge cramp yesterday morning that I had to stop at the top of the stairs until it passed.

*Kerrieann* I totally empathise cos that's how I'm feeling too - I look so pale, my tummy is churning and I'm just wiped out


----------



## 2016

Got a very early :bfp: today. Due 31st December. Don't know if its another ectopic maybe or if it will even stick....but I want to be put down as a "dreamer" nonetheless....please :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

congratulations 2016!! FX beanie is in the right place and is nice and sticky xxx


----------



## Nessicle

sudden "frights" won't cause any harm will they? my kittens are so naughty - Ambrose and Dexter - Ambrose tried to jump on my knee while I'm outside with the laptop on my knee and he slipped panicked and dug his claws in my hand and it shocked me and I jumped up and dropped the laptop and my heart was in my mouth! Getting lots of sudden little frights like these like if someone comes in to the copy room at work and scares me etc I'm being daft this won't do anything will it lol


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol at yr kittens - bless them!! I wouldn't have thought it would harm the little bean x


----------



## WILSMUM

I swear my 5 year old has hollow legs! He's just eaten a big bowl of pasta and is still complaining that he's hungry! He's a right skinny ribs and all he does is eat - we call him munch!!


----------



## cho

:hi: how are all today? im exhausted as usual.

im in a naughty spending mood! oohps


----------



## carla1234

Hi all! I will be joining soon once we can pinpoint my dd. But It is in December for sure.

Had a chemical last cycle, and wasn't really trying this cycle bc my doc told me to wait another cycle to start trying again, so I wasn't expecting a bfp. 

AF was about 5 days late, but I just thought it was because of the chemical I had the last month so thought I would just keep waiting for it. Had a test left over from last month and took it and watched as I got two dark solid lines in about 10 seconds.

Can't believe it! Hubby and I are so excited.

I think my dd is December 12, but could be different where my cycle was a bit messed up this month.

I am still really nervous because of the chemical we had before, so we are not telling anyone yet, and we are not jumping in to anything either. We are just enjoying everyday!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've been getting stuff ready for DDs 1st birthday tomorrow, I'm feeling fine though...apart from (TMI) bein REALLY badly consipated this mornin. My fault though coz I didnt drink much yesterday.


----------



## Starry Night

Nessicle said:


> morning guys! Got my "3+" today yayayayay!!!
> 
> started feeling a bit queasy now and then especially when I'm hungry and feeling pretty shattered all the time now, had some strong cramps last nights and no brown discharge or blood or anything so i'm taking it as a good sign though it was quite worrying at the time!!

I get loads of cramps and some are quite painful though shallow. The cramps that gave me a fright the other night felt deep inside. Thanks to my scan yesterday I know everything is fine so I'd say it's definitely a normal part of pregnancy. My cramps are really hurting me this morning.:wacko:


----------



## Sherri81

I had such persistant cramps last night, I thought I was gonna end up in the hospital. They weren't double me over painful, they were just uncomfortable and persisted for hours. The brown discharge picked up a bit and there was a little red in with the brown. I thought for sure I was out. The brown discharge has slowed and there's been no more red. But I hate going to the bathroom now, especially when I have cramps. I always feel like my cervix is just gonna open right up and everything is going to come spilling out. Does anyone else get this feeling? I hate it, and it makes going to the bathroom a scary thing.


----------



## stefe

Just found out that I am due December 10th :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations Stefe, will add you in now! :yipee: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww congrats 2016 :yipee: Am crossing everything for a sticky bean for you! xx

How is everyone today? Cant believe this gorgeous weather have been outside all day! Have also felt sick all day, its horrible :-( Ive managed to actually eat loads tho, woops :-( :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

congrats Stefe and Carla!! Carla I hope all is well with beanie and keep us updated! :flower:

Sherri that sounds quite scary hun! I also get that feeling that everytime I go to the loo I'm going to find something horrible but I've been very lucky as never anything there thankfully!! 

I had a bit of cramping this afternoon when I tried to open my sisters gate and had to sorta gently push/kick with my foot but it was probs cos I was tensing my stomach muscles I was like "shit I'm pregnant I shouldnt do that" lol right after!

I've been lucky I havent suffered with constipation really, I did last week for a couple of days but I'm drinking lots of water and eating fibrous bread so I think that's helping lots! bloating has died down a bit but symptoms seem to come and go so sure it'll be back soon! Had some waves of nausea here and there today so reckon by next week I'll start feeling queasy on a regular basis!


----------



## Starry Night

I had really bad constipation during what I now know what my tww. But now it's cleared up and sometimes I have the opposite problem. But I also have Irritable Bowel Syndrome and I have read that pregnancy can sometimes increase IBS symptoms/flare ups. I think some of my cramps are actually from that as they feel similar to my menstrual cramps and I haven't always been able to tell the difference.

I got a call from the urgent care centre today. The doctor who treated me on Thursday wanted to check up on me (he was so nice!) and also to let me know that my urine contained a high white blood cell count meaning the possibility of infection. The culture from my pelvic exam came back clear so he suggested the possibility of a bladder infection and that infections during pregnancy were common. So I need to go to my gp this week and get another urine sample. Great! I'm barely in my pregnancy and I'm already tired of doctors. lol


----------



## beanni #1

l1l_miss_dani said:


> Just found out This week and due December 14th :)


Wooohoooo same day as me, congrats:happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

woke up this mornign to the smell of beef bones roasting! Hubby making stock for the gravy for tonights roast but my god its really not the best smell to be woken up with! So am now currently feeling rather :sick: !!


----------



## Hollybush75

And I woke up this morning to find some watery pink spotting :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Nessicle

sorry to hear you guys have had horrible wake up calls this morning!! 

OH woke me up at 6.45am cos he's playing golf today ugh so been awake for ages!! 

I had to vac up this morning cos the kittens had been naughty and tipped a cereal box over while I was making breakfast, is it ok to hoover?? I've googled it and there are various things that say because of the movement you shouldnt. I only gently lifted the vac out of the cupboard and used the nozle then lifted it back in. I've been told you should avoid heavy lifting but I made sure I used my arm muscles rather than much of my stomach muscles! 

I know if you miscarry it's a sign there was something wrong with the embryo but I don't want to add to anything, but then I think well people who already have toddlers etc get pregnant and they have to lift their kids and have frights if their LO's fall over or something


----------



## Piebear2901

So how am I feeling...aww yes. lol
Well since I'm going into my 7th week I think the symptoms are picking up some. Oh joy!

Finally starting to feel the morning sickness everyone is talking about. No throwing up but just bad nausea that hits me hard later in the day and lasts until bedtime. 
And I have food aversions to chicken and meat and a few other things. We went to the grocery store where I looked at the meats section and that made me just about hurl. And I'm a huge steak lover! And the smell of chicken made me gag pretty good. The thought of its making me gag now. Sheesh.
Its getting hard to find much to eat that doesn't make me feel sick. But at least I'm not barfing. Phew.

Almost over my cold though although still have stuffy nose. 
One day I'll have boob pain then I won't and then I will. Same with the cramps. And boy did my back ache bad last night! Had some cramping with it too. I was so miserable, stuck in bed all evening.

And of course the tiredness/fatigue is setting back in. Oy.

Anyone else have night sweats? I had them 2x last night while I was sleeping and again when I took my nap this afternoon. I've had them before off and on since I got pregnant but also before I got pregnant. Seem worse since I've gotten pregnant though. 

I've also been extra cold the last couple of days, anyone have that?


----------



## 2016

Nessicle said:


> sorry to hear you guys have had horrible wake up calls this morning!!
> 
> OH woke me up at 6.45am cos he's playing golf today ugh so been awake for ages!!
> 
> I had to vac up this morning cos the kittens had been naughty and tipped a cereal box over while I was making breakfast, is it ok to hoover?? I've googled it and there are various things that say because of the movement you shouldnt. I only gently lifted the vac out of the cupboard and used the nozle then lifted it back in. I've been told you should avoid heavy lifting but I made sure I used my arm muscles rather than much of my stomach muscles!
> 
> I know if you miscarry it's a sign there was something wrong with the embryo but I don't want to add to anything, but then I think well people who already have toddlers etc get pregnant and they have to lift their kids and have frights if their LO's fall over or something

You cannot miscarry from lifting something heavy or having a fright. Your uterus is so far inside, so small and so protected right now by fuild, your pubic bone, your bowel etc. I am going horse riding today and intend to to so every day through pregnancy until I am too big to ride! My BF has done the same - she rides two horses a day and has a very manual labour job working at a stables and she is now 25 weeks pregnant and very healthy. She also has hot baths and has a toddler to run around after. 
I am sure you will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## cho

ness you go it in one, i still carry lo, i wouldnt read to into what u can and cant do. Hoovering is fine, no problems there hun and like above said the babs is down in your pubic bone next to nothing can harm that baby :)


----------



## cho

my symptoms are quite steady at mo not anything really to moan about.
although i am def getting full really quick like one min i will be starving then i will eat half a sandwich and cant finish the rest anyone else the same ?


----------



## Nessicle

thank you 2016 and C.holdway!! - gosh you lot are so fab!! I need to stop googling lol one website said you should avoid exercise too wtf?! I mean I know there are certain exercises you're not supposed to do but avoiding it completely well that would be worse as docs tell you to stay active!

piebear - yes I am constantly cold and have sweats during the night, I wake up dripping in it mainly between my boobs lol


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> my symptoms are quite steady at mo not anything really to moan about.
> although i am def getting full really quick like one min i will be starving then i will eat half a sandwich and cant finish the rest anyone else the same ?


yep I'm the same I'm starving and want to eat everything on my plate but I find I get full much quicker and I can't stuff myself cos I feel sick otherwise but then an hour later I'll be starving again ha


----------



## WILSMUM

well just tried to have a proper sunday breakfast of scrambled egg, baked beans, toast, bacon and sausage and managed about 2 mouthfuls before I felt stuffed! Can't believe how little I eat and feel full at the moment! Didn't think this would kick in till much later in the pregnancy! I don't remember havng anything like this with DS in fact i relember telling my mum that i felt perfectly fine and normal and had her asking me if I was sure I was preg and had the Drs double checked!!!!! I'm pretty sure I didn't have any symptoms kick in till after the 12 week mark!!!
This is my 1st with DH and he has 3 children from a previous relationship all of which were quite big babies so he thinks that it may be to do with that!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> thank you 2016 and C.holdway!! - gosh you lot are so fab!! I need to stop googling lol one website said you should avoid exercise too wtf?! I mean I know there are certain exercises you're not supposed to do but avoiding it completely well that would be worse as docs tell you to stay active!
> 
> piebear - yes I am constantly cold and have sweats during the night, I wake up dripping in it mainly between my boobs lol

when we first started ttc i had a personal trainer and he said if yr preg u should keep yr heart rate below a certain level (can't remember what it is now!) and basically said that if yr used to doing exercise before yr preg then its safe to carry on during but don't suddenly take up exercising if u weren't used to it before!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

i've also found that i'm freezing cold all day (to the extent I end up wearing 3 jumpers at times!) but then I'm like a radiator in bed!!! Lol!!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Wils! Yeah I read you shouldnt get too hot so gentle exercise like walking and swimming is best or pregnancy yoga, but I hate exercise lol so not doing anything too strenuous right now except walking as I don't drive so always walked everywhere! 

I plan to do some swimming once a week once I get to second tri though just to stay a little active


----------



## WILSMUM

I was running on and off but find it soooo boring that I'm kinda using this pregnancy as an excuse to not do anything too strenuous!! I have to walk everywhere too as I don't have a car at the moment! I walk up to the local primary school and back 3 times a day at the moment and thats up the top of quite a hill! Mind u everywhere here seems to be up a hill!!! Lol!!!
But apart from that my exercise comes in the form of housework when I can get my bum in gear to do it!!!! I've got the breakfast things to wash up at the moment plus I need to get showered and dressed too but really cba to move at the mo!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## MikieC

Hi Girls,

How is everyone feeling today?

I'm finding the wait until my early scan torturous! Its not until 26th April (a week tomorrow). I just want to know that everything is progressing how it should be! The waiting is driving me mad!

Got the doc tomorrow for my first antenatal appt. Its been 14 years since my last one and I'm not sure what to expect now!

M xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol I know the feeling wils I could happily spend all day on the sofa watching Sex and the City and not get dressed - I have put some makeup on so OH doesnt have to look at my greasy spotty face when he gets home from golf lol

have hoovered, dusted and washed up dishes so that's an acheivement ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

hi Mikie I'm finding these two weeks to my first midwife appointment mega dragging lol 

oh well only a a week to go and I have booked off the MOnday and Tuesday from work :happydance:


----------



## Here's Hoping

Well, I got my CBD 'Pregnant 3+' this morning so that's made me happy!

I've got a horrible cold - had it for about 4 days now and developed a nice cough today. I've read that colds can last for longer during pregnancy so will have a lazy day and might not go into work tomorrow if I'm still coughing for Britain!


----------



## WILSMUM

i've managed the washing up now and just about to go get showered and dressed - am contemplating epilating my legs but not sure if its gonna be more painful now!!!
I need to dust and hoover but think I'll leave that till tomorrow and I should bake a cake at some point to - might do that this arvo depending on how I feel!
DH and DS are up the allotment so I have some peace and quiet at the mo - gotta take lunch up in a couple of hrs!


----------



## padbrat

Morning all... 

Hope we are all OK!:thumbup:

It seems like we are all experiencing similar symptoms... my nausea has eased off big style, but the cold thing is totally getting to me! Was lying in the sun yesterday and still cold and shivering! Strangely enough I am off meat as well... and I am a total carnivore ... did moroccan lamd the other night and just couldn't face eating it so OH had it all (pig) and I had a bowl of shreddies and fruit! SOOOO NOT ME!:shrug: 

Tiredness is with me:sleep:, can't be bothered to do anything at the mo... quite happy not to leave the house in fact! Except for my scan tomorrow morning and midwifes tomorrow afternoon!!!!!! Please please please please let everything be OK this time!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

heres hoping yay for the 3+!!

I've felt really run down for weeks now - I've heard that the corpus luteum cyst releases signals that tell your brain you are run down so that your antibodies look elsewhere for a cold or virus etc until the baby is established (i.e. implanted properly and developed in to an embryo) rather than attacking the baby which is a foreign body!


----------



## jazmine18

hi all hope you and babys are well!!..and hi all newbies...i feel soo sick..threw up 6 times this morning, but unlike some people saying they cant eat alot, i have to eat constantly or the nausea gets worse!..anyway gunna go off to the park soon, try and enjoy the sunshine! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ok so I have a history of anxiety and depression....which obviously isn't helping my worrying that the baby is ok - if I mention this to the midwife do you think she would arrange an early scan to put my mind at rest?


----------



## sammiwry

Can I join please? I'm expecting my first little on Dec 17th :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh can i join too please??? Our first is due on 26 December !! :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats and welcome! Looks like there are going to be lots of Christmas babies this year!


----------



## spencerbear

welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## Hollybush75

Nessicle said:


> Ok so I have a history of anxiety and depression....which obviously isn't helping my worrying that the baby is ok - if I mention this to the midwife do you think she would arrange an early scan to put my mind at rest?

You should be asked at your booking-in if you have a history of depression. It's on the tick list, well it was on mine anyway and I'm sure they don't vary :flower:. I'm really not sure if your midwife would do this but I would ask anyway. I always think if you don't ask you don't know. Worse she can say is no then perhaps you could book a private one to help put your mind at ease? I'm only having early scans because of my previous losses and they're only for my reassurance anyway.

So I'm a bit happier than I was earlier. Had no more pink spotting, it's just been an off yellow colour. I felt sick earlier and now I'm bloated and feel sick again. Feeling tired too but been out for a nice walk with Bono - enjoyed the sunshine but it's clouding over a bit here now. I didn't tell DH about the spotting as I didn't want him panicking. As we have the consultant appointment tomorrow afternoon I will tell the consultant about the spotting so DH can find out then. So after my appointment tomorrow I guess I will know when my first early scan will be :wacko:


----------



## carla1234

I did a cb digi this morning I thought I was at 6 wks but that only put be at 4-5. I can't wait to go to the doc this week to figure it all out.

I usually know my cycles inside out, but since the last cycle I had the chemical I am thrown off and must have o'd late in the cycle.

I am just excited I got a pregnant on the screen on the digi, feels good.

Hope everyone is feeling good!


----------



## sammiwry

Starry Night said:


> Congrats and welcome! Looks like there are going to be lots of Christmas babies this year!

 Might cry if I'm 5 weeks early, would like to spend my 21st with just my partner and not be in hospital for it. So I'm all for a christmas and closer arrival!


----------



## spencerbear

carla1234 said:


> I did a cb digi this morning I thought I was at 6 wks but that only put be at 4-5. I can't wait to go to the doc this week to figure it all out.
> 
> I usually know my cycles inside out, but since the last cycle I had the chemical I am thrown off and must have o'd late in the cycle.
> 
> I am just excited I got a pregnant on the screen on the digi, feels good.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good!

I know what you mean. When i did my digital today, just looked at it and said you better say pregnant or im going to kill you......:haha::haha: think i might finally of lost the plot


----------



## Nessicle

Hollybush75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I have a history of anxiety and depression....which obviously isn't helping my worrying that the baby is ok - if I mention this to the midwife do you think she would arrange an early scan to put my mind at rest?
> 
> You should be asked at your booking-in if you have a history of depression. It's on the tick list, well it was on mine anyway and I'm sure they don't vary :flower:. I'm really not sure if your midwife would do this but I would ask anyway. I always think if you don't ask you don't know. Worse she can say is no then perhaps you could book a private one to help put your mind at ease? I'm only having early scans because of my previous losses and they're only for my reassurance anyway.
> 
> So I'm a bit happier than I was earlier. Had no more pink spotting, it's just been an off yellow colour. I felt sick earlier and now I'm bloated and feel sick again. Feeling tired too but been out for a nice walk with Bono - enjoyed the sunshine but it's clouding over a bit here now. I didn't tell DH about the spotting as I didn't want him panicking. As we have the consultant appointment tomorrow afternoon I will tell the consultant about the spotting so DH can find out then. So after my appointment tomorrow I guess I will know when my first early scan will be :wacko:Click to expand...

thank you hun well I'm sure she will ask me anyway and I will definitely ask in that case - like you said if yoiu don't ask you don't know :flower:

Glad you feel a bit happer this afternoon, you're very brave keeping the spotting to yourself :hugs: hope you get your early scan very soon x


----------



## Nessicle

carla1234 said:


> I did a cb digi this morning I thought I was at 6 wks but that only put be at 4-5. I can't wait to go to the doc this week to figure it all out.
> 
> I usually know my cycles inside out, but since the last cycle I had the chemical I am thrown off and must have o'd late in the cycle.
> 
> I am just excited I got a pregnant on the screen on the digi, feels good.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good!

I don't know if this is right but I think the digi conceptions go by the amount of hcg in your system so I'm assuming you got "2-3-" rather than "3" but that could still mean you are 6 weeks or maybe just under and that's why you're still get "2-3" perhaps you're right at the end of the "2-3" scale if that makes sense? 

I think the hcg levels are massively varied for every pregnancy so don't worry too much :flower:


----------



## Swanny

carla1234 said:


> I did a cb digi this morning I thought I was at 6 wks but that only put be at 4-5. I can't wait to go to the doc this week to figure it all out.
> 
> I usually know my cycles inside out, but since the last cycle I had the chemical I am thrown off and must have o'd late in the cycle.
> 
> I am just excited I got a pregnant on the screen on the digi, feels good.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good!

Kind of same thing going on here, thought I was 6 weeks today cause I got +OPK on CD 17 so thinking that I OV'd that day or day after. But tested today and still got 2-3 weeks. I'm either JUST under the 3+ mark or I'm worried that there is something going wrong again. I know everyone's levels are different and they can go up and down but I just want a nice 3+ to know things are hopefully going the right way. If you don't know when you OV'd then I wouldn't worry, you probably just OV'd late. Plus I keep on thinking well it says from 'conception' right? But you don't start producing HCG until implantation?? Or have I got that wrong? So you could have OV'd late then implanted late too?


----------



## spencerbear

Is anyone else starving?? I had my dinner about 40mins ago and Im starving again now.


----------



## Nessicle

spencer I've just stuffed myself full of singapore vermicelli from the chinese and I'm starving again - guess my appetite is coming back with a vengeance! I wasn't that hungry the past few days but I'm frickin starving again ha ha


----------



## Clairey

Hey ladies 

I am December 16th so a few of you are ahead of me  Only 34 weeks to go!!!!!

x


----------



## Clairey

Hey vanessa

I have that very picture saved on my phone, thought it was just me and had been scared to admit I had taken it!!!

Loving it :thumbup:


----------



## boola123

Hi Decemeber mummies,
Im completly new to this website. Ive found out last week that im pregnant, so now 5 weeks!:happydance:
This is my first ever pregnancy so really nervous at this early stage! Every little twinge or weiod feeling I'm paranoid something is going to happen that shouldnt. Is this normal!?! 
I am due on the 19th December! Argh Chrimbo baby!! I bet I end up having it on Christmas Day!! 
Im also getting married in 6 weeks and hope that my dress isnt too tight! Do you normally show around 12 weeks or not??
xxx


----------



## Clairey

im only a couple of days ahead of you, 16th or 17th, dont know yet, got docs on Friday so based on what i tell him it should give me an answer 

still not believing that it is real, keep wondering if that test was lying even though it is there clear as day!!


----------



## boola123

I have a midwife ap on the 30th so really looking forward to it, but saw the doc the day after i found out, so im just saying the 19th based on my last period. is this your first? 
xx


----------



## sammiwry

Clairey said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am December 16th so a few of you are ahead of me  Only 34 weeks to go!!!!!
> 
> x

 I'm a day after :flower:


----------



## Clairey

boola123 said:


> I have a midwife ap on the 30th so really looking forward to it, but saw the doc the day after i found out, so im just saying the 19th based on my last period. is this your first?
> xx

yes it is my first, and with a strong history of twins hoping it stays that way :hugs:

I had tried to get a docs appt outwith work hours and fri is the first I could get, not sure that he is going to tell me anything apart from to make appt with midwife!!

my date is based on my last period on 9 march too

my little sister has her 20 week scan tomorrow so its babies a go for us :baby:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations to all the new ladies! :yipee: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Clairey said:


> Hey vanessa
> 
> I have that very picture saved on my phone, thought it was just me and had been scared to admit I had taken it!!!
> 
> Loving it :thumbup:

he he thanks hun! Nah you should be proud of it! You worked hard to get it :flower: I'd have it as my screensaver on my phone but people would know too soon then lol! 

I thought my EDD was 20 December but it's 17 December by some calculators and 20 december by others and stuff so I'm saying 17 December until I see the midwife!

x


----------



## sunflower07

Knock, knock, can I join you?

After more than a year TTC we got our BFP last week! So excited/nervous! I have erratic cycles so according to doc and cycle I am 7 weeks, but I don't think I ovulated until really late, so more likely to be 5 weeks, which would give me due date of December 20.

Agonizing wait to first scan - contemplating going private but there is so much else I need money for - not least of all new baby stuff!

Sticky glue to you all - Yvonne x


----------



## billylid

Welcome to all the new ladies. Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months for all of you!

I have to single out 2016, Congratulations chicky! I had a feeling this would be the month for you :D


----------



## lilbabylove

hi ladies! I'm back. So, who else's boobs aren't as sore?! :( the past few days the soreness comes only at night and is real bad but still sensitive during the day. but no cramping, no bleeding *knock on wood!* and I saw bub's heartbeat a week ago..I just don't feel pregnant without them sore boobs! I'm still nauseous and still turn my nose at most food and am still having cravings. I have no idea. anyone else going through this or did? Please put my mind at rest. haha. And my new obstetrician doesn't want to see me before my appt unless I have bleeding! And I won't get another scan til 20 weeks! wth! :(


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Congrats to all the ladies :)


----------



## Nessicle

lilbabylove said:


> hi ladies! I'm back. So, who else's boobs aren't as sore?! :( the past few days the soreness comes only at night and is real bad but still sensitive during the day. but no cramping, no bleeding *knock on wood!* and I saw bub's heartbeat a week ago..I just don't feel pregnant without them sore boobs! I'm still nauseous and still turn my nose at most food and am still having cravings. I have no idea. anyone else going through this or did? Please put my mind at rest. haha. And my new obstetrician doesn't want to see me before my appt unless I have bleeding! And I won't get another scan til 20 weeks! wth! :(

Hi sweetie how you feeling? How did the move go? Heard much from the ex?? 

That's shocking about your new obs!! 

Well my boobs have been really sore on Friday to yesterday morning but not really sore today just got sensitive nipples, been a bit crampy over the weekend and feeling very emotional right now. Had some slight nausea this morning and tried to eat a biscuit but :sick: managed some toast when I got to work though! 

Other than that don't feel pregnant. Still a frequent knicker checker! My CM seems to have a bit of a slight yellow tinge to it so hope I'm not getting thrush or something! It's probably from me constantly bloody checking myself lol. 

CM not as watery today either, Saturday was very watery and yesterday not as much! 

A week to go til I see the midwife! xx


----------



## sady

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!

Just logged on been reading the posts from the weekend, you guys have got me worried now. I am still running, pilates, yoga, circuit training and taekwondo and going snowboarding on Wednesday. I just thought it was ok to carry on as normal till your body tells you otherwise. I was only going to snowboard till 12 weeks but everthing else was going to carry on doing till I cant. Got a Dr's appt on Friday so maybe have a chat with them.

No AF so chuffed as it was due last Friday, got sore boobs on and off but no nausea or anything.

Hope everyone else is not feeling too bad with all their symptoms. xx


----------



## Nessicle

hi Sady I think what everyone was saying is that if you're already very active then you should be fine to carry on with that but still mention to your midwife or doctor in case there are any sports or activities you should avoid. 

For those who don't really do any exercise in general (i.e. me lol) it can be detrimental to start up a new activity whilst pregnant. 

So don't worry :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

As I understand it what Ness says is correct (and thats what my PT told me a couple of years ago). A woman I work with her daughter is coming up for 6 months preg and shes carried on running thoughout her preg so far.
Just listen to yr body Sady and have a chat with yr Dr.
I'm still trying to carry on as before but I am finding that my body does start to object if I try to do too much!! Have just done some housework and now my back is killing!!


----------



## sady

Thanks Nessicle. I guess it's definately worth me double checking with Dr on Friday. 

Your midwife appt is on my birthday, bet your excited. Will will they give you a scan date. it's so long since I had Bertie I can't remember anything also they got me mixed up and so I never got a midwife with Bertie I had to go to my Dr for all my appointments and we never got ante natal classes either. It was because I moved house they said?? Will make sure they get everything sorted for me this time.


----------



## sady

Thanks Willsmum, I guess I am still really early only 4.3 weeks so maybe my body will tell me to slow down a little in a couple of weeks. I guess there is quite a difference in how your body feels from 4 weeks to 7 with all the changes that are going on.


----------



## padbrat

Goodbye everyone. 

Scan wasn't very good, very small and an odd shape, and no heartbeat. They want me back next week for another scan to be sure, but I know what to expect. 

The only thing I have to wait for is blood and pain. 

Please don't send messages telling me that it could all be alright, when it won't be. I know what to expect and it is never good news.

It has been lovely being with you all and I hope you never have to go through this.


----------



## Nessicle

so sorry Pad :hugs: xxxxx I don't know what to say except I hope you are back with us very soon and that we are here if you need some support xxx


----------



## Nessicle

sady said:


> Thanks Nessicle. I guess it's definately worth me double checking with Dr on Friday.
> 
> Your midwife appt is on my birthday, bet your excited. Will will they give you a scan date. it's so long since I had Bertie I can't remember anything also they got me mixed up and so I never got a midwife with Bertie I had to go to my Dr for all my appointments and we never got ante natal classes either. It was because I moved house they said?? Will make sure they get everything sorted for me this time.

I am very excited! Will feel more real and like I'm moving forward! I think I will get a letter through with my scan date it's usually between 10 and 12 weeks. 

That's rubbish they couldnt get you set up with antenatal appointments etc! Sure they could've just transferred your paperwork to your nearest midwife etc!! And they should've told you about the classes - how useless!!


----------



## lilbabylove

first of all, want to say pad..be strong sweetheart. Even if it is bad news, just keep trying..never give up. I mean you haven't had any bleeding cramping or loss of symptoms have you? Because if not..you still have hope. And I am going to pray for you that even though you know it is bad news I hope when you go next week they give you good news! And if not, you have all of us here. :) Keep your head up, love. 

and nessicle..move went okay. My ex moved into the barracks now, his family has helped him. he hasn't really talked to me but to tell his family the baby isn't his? haha he said he was in the field when I conceived and he hasn't been in the field since january so he's a bunch of crock. I still have nipple sensitivity but I feel like they aren't as heavy as they were and they aren't as solid but they're still lumpy. I haven't had any cramps or bleeding *knock on wood* again lol. I mean I still get little twinges in my uterus haha like it feels like little tapping feelings and sometimes my lower back is aching if I am out and about it will feel that way and I have pulling in my sides. But, it still scares me and I want to call but I don't so I'm going to leave it. Because, my friend did say it is normal for them to go around your 7 week mark and they will return in a few weeks. Like she said, you saw the heartbeat bean was fine and you weren't having symptoms that day either so it's probably just rounding off. And I still have nausea off and on and BOY AM I TIRED! I JUST SLEPT FOR 11 HOURS STRAIGHT! Saturday night I slept for almost 10 then woke up for an hour took a three hour nap and went out and fell asleep in the car with my parents hahaha. So, I'm definitely still tired! :) And sometimes cm is abundant had to use a panty liner saturday night because I was out. But, I think because I'm at home all day on the sofa or just around the house, I noticed I don't get as much at home..so I won't worry about that just yet! :)

How are everyone else doing?


----------



## Nessicle

Glad to hear the move went ok hun! You're a mighty strong lady! 

Yeah my CM is the same - some days there's tons of watery cm and then if I don't move around much there's not much at all. Funny you should say that about your boobs mine aren't as full and heavy as over the weekend and aren't as painful just lumpy and sore to press them but my nipples have become very sensitive! I've had some strong cramps over the weekend but no nasty surprises so just stretching going on etc. I get a really achey back if I'm stood for longer than about 10 minutes or sat in the same position. I also feel that my abdomen is pretty tender inside probs just from the stretching and ligaments etc! 

I am sleeping so well at the moment it's unreal - i've always been a pretty terrible sleeper until I got pregnant and now I could sleep for England!!


----------



## Here's Hoping

:hugs: for padbrat


----------



## vetmom

Padbrat, so sorry to hear that you are going through this again, stay strong, our thoughts are with you.
Welcome to all of the new ladies, I was happy to see that we have more Dec 10'ers.

I have mostly been feeling alot of anxiety lately. I thought I had been coping well. DH has been supportinve, he says that there's nothing you can do except eat healthy and exercise, so whats the point of worrying? Just going to drive you crazy for another 6 weeks. Which makes sense, i suppose.
But yesterday his youngest brother posted my pregnancy on Facebook (hopefully you're all familiar?). I still haven't found out how he knew in the first place. It's hard to be mad at him because although he's 25, he's a bit slow, so he doesn't really understand how Facebook works, or the concept of secrets really.

But now that the whole world (or seems like) knows, that has just ramped my anxiety through the roof. I haven't had an early scan or even seen the blood results yet, so I feel like the only thing that tells me I'm pregnant is my slightly sore nipples.

The only positive thing is that DH promised that if I MC I don't have to see the in-laws for a whole year. That'd be a nice break:winkwink:

Anybody have some tips for dealing with anxiety? I'm doing some Yoga this morning and if that doesn't work, I'm heading into town to buy myself something nice!


----------



## Nessicle

vetmom I suffer with anxiety anyway even when not pregnant and it's even more pronounced now so totally sympathise with you! 

Everyone keeps telling me not to worry but it's hard when you have anxiety and depression in your history - if anything you worry a lot more! 

However, I've found praying makes me feel better :flower: also laying down on the bed if I'm at home and taking some deep breaths while closing my eyes when it's nice and quiet is a great help x


----------



## sammiwry

Padbrat sorry to read your news :( 

I'm only 5w3days but still having crampy/twingey pains, is this normal? And if so how long can I expect them to last??


----------



## spencerbear

I find myself talking to my bean and telling it that mummy loves it so much, so could it stick for me and please let everything be ok. Cant stop myself doing it.

Even with all the other stuff going on in my life right now, just trying to stay calm and focus on the bean x


----------



## sady

Padbrad really sorry to hear the sad news, I know its no consolation but my first pregnancy 7 years ago ended in mc picked up on first scan, I went on to have my son who is now 6 but I have had a chemical and another 2 mc picked up on first scans since. Its hearbreaking but just keep positive, however hard it feels. I know I am petrified of having my scan and just keep thinking negatively but just keeping everything crossed. I really really hope everything is ok if you need to chat let me know. X


----------



## sady

Nessicle said:


> sady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nessicle. I guess it's definately worth me double checking with Dr on Friday.
> 
> Your midwife appt is on my birthday, bet your excited. Will will they give you a scan date. it's so long since I had Bertie I can't remember anything also they got me mixed up and so I never got a midwife with Bertie I had to go to my Dr for all my appointments and we never got ante natal classes either. It was because I moved house they said?? Will make sure they get everything sorted for me this time.
> 
> I am very excited! Will feel more real and like I'm moving forward! I think I will get a letter through with my scan date it's usually between 10 and 12 weeks.
> 
> That's rubbish they couldnt get you set up with antenatal appointments etc! Sure they could've just transferred your paperwork to your nearest midwife etc!! And they should've told you about the classes - how useless!!Click to expand...

 
I know its pants isnt. I went for my initial appt with the Ruabon m/wife who did my bloods etc and she said she would send my notes to my Dr in Wrexham and I would hear from my new m/w shortly but it never happened, by the time I queried it it was too late and they didnt have a community m/w free. Never mind everything went well and in a way I guess it was good not going to the classes as I went into labour not knowing anything so it was great as I get nervous about going to the dentist never mind giving birth!! 

So exciting when the appointments come through, is your OH excited? Will he go to the midwife with you or just the scans?


----------



## lilbabylove

nessicle..same here! I was that way at your stage but then I hit 6 weeks and literally everything left! a week ago today..part of me believes it's because I saw bean and I knew things were okay so I was stressing and causing my symptoms to be worse.

vetmom..I have severe anxiety and depression and now has only become worse that I am pregnant especially now I am going through a divorce haha. Talk to your doctor about ways you can relieve this. I had to stop medicine that I have been on since I was 10 since becoming pregnant and it is killing me. There are days I don't wanna move. I cry at the drop of a hat and other times I would love to scream. I told my family because I had to..now I feel like a jackass if I mc because everyone is so excited. And now with my symptoms practically gone I feel even worse. So, you're not alone and sometimes just watching a funny movie or surrounding yourself with people that love you and will take your mind off of it helps! I feel like all weekend I never feel pregnant until I'm alone at home then I feel like a 9 month pregnant lady. haha. 

spencerbear..oh I do that constantly but haven't in the past few days so maybe that's why I don't feel pregnant haha. Because, I haven't been speaking to bean maybe he/she is mad at me and is making me second guess baby's existence so I will talk again haha.. Either way, I'm doing the same thing. :)

sorry about your losses sady..praying all will go well this pregnancy! :) fx for you hun :hugs:


----------



## ssuttles

I am due in December too! I am brand new to the site. I am only 5 weeks and 4 days. We have been trying for over 4 years! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome and congrats ssuttles :hugs:

lilbabylove - glad im not the only one, that talks to bean. Im also now doing this on my own too :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Congrats ssuttles!!

Yeah I talk to my little bean too!!


----------



## sady

Aw thanks lilbabylove thats very sweet :flower:


----------



## Seb8

Hi can you add me to the 17th December please. x


----------



## lilbabylove

no problem, sady :) I had a mc where I lost baby at 5 weeks and didn't know until 7 weeks but I really had no symptoms so I'm a little worried for my symptoms that are fading haha. 

and yes ladies we are not alone in the bean talk..

ohh and thank God I am sooo nauseous right now! so maybe things will be all okay! :) 

and sorry to hear that you're at it alone now as well, spencerbear. my hubby was abusive and I would have stayed but I believed when I found out I was pregnant he would change his ways but he never did..so I got out..10 hours away haha. But, now he is only 3 hours away but it's fine if he comes near me I will file for a restrain order against him! :) 

ohh and anyone else when you sneeze or cough do you get like little stabs? haha I think this might be a good thing, though! :) because it lets me know bean is okay in there if I get light cramping. 

this was long..ok I'm out for now :) bye loves. and STICK YOU LITTLE BEANS STICK!! :) and mine as well hehe


----------



## Kerrieann

Padbrat im so so sorry hunny :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Always here if you need to talk xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations ssuttles and seb8! :yipee: ssuttles let me know ur due date and i can add you on too :happydance: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks for adding me to the 17th kerrieann!


----------



## withpeapod

i am 6 weeks today which means im expecting a december dreamer. not had a scan yet but by my dates i should be due on 15th december. very excited but also feeling very panicky but i think a lot of that might be down to doing too much research on the internet! im having an early scan tomorrow, i think they are giving me this just to calm me down as my bloods have come back as doubled over 3 days...thank god!!!

but definately looking forward to being a mummy and sharing my experience with everyone here!!! x


----------



## Piebear2901

Padrat--I said several prayers for you that things will work out this time even though things look bleak and I'll keep on praying and thinking of you until your next scan. :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Well holy crap was I sick last night. I had been feeling queasy on and off all day, but then after dinner.... I was so nauseous, if I moved I thought I would be sick. I just lay here all night praying I wouldn't puke. It went on all night too. Feeling okay so far today. Seeing my dr again Wednesday and I think she is going to give me a scan. Still praying every night that this baby makes it. And the strangest thing happened to me the other night, just as I was trying to fall asleep, it's like someone was screaming in my head, and they said it's a girl. I don't know if it's wishful thinking or what, but very strange.


----------



## sammiwry

I haven't seen the midwife yet only had mine confirmed by my gp who didn't do anything to help answer my questions, just told me to wait until I see the midwife so might book another appointment to see a different gp as got a few worries I want to ask ie my job affecting bump!


----------



## cho

Hi everyone, how are you all, im not too bad but bit edgy as my symptoms have just gone!
I am not going to worry about( well try not too) just have to wait till scan i suppose on friday.
How is everyone and there symptoms coping?
kerri not long now till your scan hun, bet ur excited xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah im getting really excited/nervous, just two days to go! woo-hoo! My symptoms seem to have gone away today too! I was able to eat and cook breakfast and lunch and havnt wanted a sleep today which is very unusual for me! :haha: Although sore boobs are still here. xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Just had a phone call from scan place and they have changed it to tomorrow night! 6.15, now im even more nervous!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo hope all goes well Kerrieann.

I really want a date for my first scan so I can see pebble as DH has called her for the time being!


----------



## cho

omg wahooo!!!!

I am so so so jealous!

Good luck hunny eeek, even my boobs dont really feel that sore just a bit sensitive :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks girls, fingers crossed and hopefully will get a nice pic to show you all! :yipee: xx


----------



## Hollybush75

Hey guys just want to let you know that I saw the baby (aka blob) today at my consultant appointment. Measuring 6mm with a lovely bright flickering heartbeart - he said it was around 6 weeks but not to worry as it's so early accuracy is a bit off :)

I've been given progesterone supplements as a back up, got more blood taken due to higher than normal TSH levels in January so he wants to see what they're like now.

I'm back in 3 weeks.......was supposed to be 2 weeks but it's a bloody Bank Holiday so I have to wait an extra week for my next reassurance scan. So lovely to see the heartbeat though.


----------



## Piebear2901

Kerrieann--I'll be praying and thinking about you at your scan! Hope all goes well and you bring us back a real neat photo! :hugs:


----------



## Piebear2901

Hollybush75 said:


> Hey guys just want to let you know that I saw the baby (aka blob) today at my consultant appointment. Measuring 6mm with a lovely bright flickering heartbeart - he said it was around 6 weeks but not to worry as it's so early accuracy is a bit off :)
> 
> I've been given progesterone supplements as a back up, got more blood taken due to higher than normal TSH levels in January so he wants to see what they're like now.
> 
> I'm back in 3 weeks.......was supposed to be 2 weeks but it's a bloody Bank Holiday so I have to wait an extra week for my next reassurance scan. So lovely to see the heartbeat though.

Yay! I'm so glad the scan went well and you saw a heartbeat! :happydance:
Definitely a good sign. :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Wooho Kerrieann! Will be thinking of you and hope u get a better pic than me!! Unfortunately because of my tilted uterus it made getting a decent pic of our bean near on impossible!!!

Anyway I had a bit of a nose bleed today - well I've got a sore bit inside my left nostril so not sure if it was this or an actual nose bleed iykwim! Anyway just told DH and now he's fretting about my blood pressure, I swear hes more anxious and panicy than I am!!!! Lol!!! It hadn't even crossed my mind!! Seeing the midwife on thurs so guess I'll mention it to her then!!


----------



## Piebear2901

c.holdway said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all, im not too bad but bit edgy as my symptoms have just gone!
> I am not going to worry about( well try not too) just have to wait till scan i suppose on friday.
> How is everyone and there symptoms coping?
> kerri not long now till your scan hun, bet ur excited xx

My symptoms seem to come and go too. Its like they come in waves. I'll have them for a couple days and then they'll subside. Guess its good cause at least we get breaks. 
One day I'll have so much nausea I hardly eat and then the next day I'm able to get more down. One day my boobs hurt like crazy then they don't. One day I'm hormonal the next day I'm normal. :dohh: I had a bad hormonal attack last night and really upset hubby. :(
Guess its normal for them to come and go though. The only things not going away are my stupid night sweats and stuffy nose. Grrr.


----------



## rai

Hi Ladies!!

Wow, this thread has grown since the last time I checked in on it. I was like the 3rd person to join this thread, but got really busy due to work and everything...

Well, my pregnancy is going ok.. I guess. No MS (actually I'm really scared because of that). My first doctor appoint is scheduled for May 10 so that would put me at 11 weeks. I am just so damn frustrated at this point. It took me so long to figure out what type of provider I want (birthing center with midwife vs OB/GYN with hospital) and then all these practices have policies that they don' see anyone until at least 8 weeks, AND of course everyone is booked, so that has put me at May 10. UGGGGHHHHHHH!! I am so scared and stressed out. I have no symptoms... I just want someone to do an ultrasound and tell me that there is a baby in there and that it is fine. 

Ok, sorry for the vent...I'm just going to pray that all is well.


----------



## Piebear2901

rai said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Wow, this thread has grown since the last time I checked in on it. I was like the 3rd person to join this thread, but got really busy due to work and everything...
> 
> Well, my pregnancy is going ok.. I guess. No MS (actually I'm really scared because of that). My first doctor appoint is scheduled for May 10 so that would put me at 11 weeks. I am just so damn frustrated at this point. It took me so long to figure out what type of provider I want (birthing center with midwife vs OB/GYN with hospital) and then all these practices have policies that they don' see anyone until at least 8 weeks, AND of course everyone is booked, so that has put me at May 10. UGGGGHHHHHHH!! I am so scared and stressed out. I have no symptoms... I just want someone to do an ultrasound and tell me that there is a baby in there and that it is fine.
> 
> Ok, sorry for the vent...I'm just going to pray that all is well.

:hugs: I'm so sorry you're having frustrations. This is the right place to vent though that's for sure! Vent away! ;)
I wouldn't worry about no ms. I've only had slight nausea here and there myself, but seems like I keep hearing about several women not having it so I think you escaped an annoying symptom there. 
And I totally know how you feel! Cause I felt the exact same way before my scan. Even after seeing my baby I'm still worrying! Ugh.

I'll be praying for you! :hugs: That is the only thing that is getting me through all this, well that and talking to everyone on here. :)


----------



## tlcondon

My name is Traci, I am 37 and expecting my 2nd child. My due date is 12/06, so I am 7 weeks along. This pregnancy was VERY unexpected. I just lost my mother 2 1/2 weeks ago to Alzheimers. I found out last week that I was pregnant. My daughter is 6 and my husbands kids are 12 and 13. After we got over the shock of the pregnancy we are very excited to be having a child together. I had my second ultrasound today and I did get to hear the heartbeat. It was amazing. Although they have me scheduled for another ultrasound in a week cause my doctor thinks the heartbeat was too slow, so they want to check it again in a week to be sure it has sped up. So, that has me a little nervous. He just said to keep our fingers and toes crosssed that everything is ok.


----------



## Kerrieann

ticondon congratulations :happydance: Have added you to the list, also im so sorry to hear of ur mum passing away :hugs: xx


----------



## WillowRose

Hi everyone, my name is Katie and I'm new here. I just recently found out I'm pregnant almost 6 weeks and my EDD is December 14, 2010. This will be my first pregnancy and I'll be 19 on the 10th of May. Oh my goodness I've been having mood swings like crazy and I have been sleeping from 10 to 12 hours a night! I've also been peeing like crazy, and every night for the past week I've gotten headaches. One good thing is I'm barely nauseous (knock on wood). Good luck to everyone going through hard times.


----------



## lilbabylove

c.holdway said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all, im not too bad but bit edgy as my symptoms have just gone!
> I am not going to worry about( well try not too) just have to wait till scan i suppose on friday.
> How is everyone and there symptoms coping?
> kerri not long now till your scan hun, bet ur excited xx

same here! I just posted about this! and it scared the hell out of me! my boobs aren't even that hard anymore it scares me! but I threw up twice today so far..so hope that was a great sign! :) 

and veryyy tired! so it should all be okay since I saw the heartbeat and THEN my symptoms left haha..I would say it sounds normal c. :)


----------



## lilbabylove

and congrats willow! I am 19 so yay we are close in age!


----------



## samola84

Finally got my BFP :) Im due Christmas day :) 

December 25th, 2010


----------



## MrsWez

I just got my :bfp: this morning! Which is going to put me right about at December 30th. It was a nice early birthday present!!


----------



## WillowRose

lilbabylove said:


> and congrats willow! I am 19 so yay we are close in age!

Woo! I felt like I was so young but now I feel better with someone my age here. I was wondering, your siggy says "Expecting our first soldier", is your OH in the military?


----------



## lilbabylove

WillowRose said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> and congrats willow! I am 19 so yay we are close in age!
> 
> Woo! I felt like I was so young but now I feel better with someone my age here. I was wondering, your siggy says "Expecting our first soldier", is your OH in the military?Click to expand...

oh I should change that..welll my husband is in the marine corps but we just filed for divorce because he is a prick..haha. you're in pa?! me as well!!! I moved home last weeekkk!!!


----------



## WillowRose

lilbabylove said:


> WillowRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> and congrats willow! I am 19 so yay we are close in age!
> 
> Woo! I felt like I was so young but now I feel better with someone my age here. I was wondering, your siggy says "Expecting our first soldier", is your OH in the military?Click to expand...
> 
> oh I should change that..welll my husband is in the marine corps but we just filed for divorce because he is a prick..haha. you're in pa?! me as well!!! I moved home last weeekkk!!!Click to expand...

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that, but my boyfriend is in the marine corps too, well he leaves for bootcamp in August. And that's awesomee! Where in PA are you?


----------



## purplephaze

Congrats to the ladies with recent BFP's :happydance:


----------



## WillowRose

Congrats on your baby too purplephaze. :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

congrats to the new bfp's!!! So many December babies! :happydance:

my symptoms come and go too, I've been hormonal today which i took out on OH lol and tired, bit of nausea but mainly when hungry though! 

I managed to have a big poop sorry TMI but think that's why I was having lots of cramping - it was in my intestines and was all achey cos I'd not been since Saturday morning! 

xx


----------



## sammiwry

WillowRose said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> and congrats willow! I am 19 so yay we are close in age!
> 
> Woo! I felt like I was so young but now I feel better with someone my age here. I was wondering, your siggy says "Expecting our first soldier", is your OH in the military?Click to expand...
> 
> oh I should change that..welll my husband is in the marine corps but we just filed for divorce because he is a prick..haha. you're in pa?! me as well!!! I moved home last weeekkk!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I'm sorry to hear that, but my boyfriend is in the marine corps too, well he leaves for bootcamp in August. And that's awesomee! Where in PA are you?Click to expand...

Ooo my DH is in the British Army.


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow even more new ladies today! And a christmas day one too :yipee: Congrats to all new ladies im adding you in now :happydance: xx


----------



## WillowRose

Nessicle said:


> congrats to the new bfp's!!! So many December babies! :happydance:
> 
> my symptoms come and go too, I've been hormonal today which i took out on OH lol and tired, bit of nausea but mainly when hungry though!
> 
> I managed to have a big poop sorry TMI but think that's why I was having lots of cramping - it was in my intestines and was all achey cos I'd not been since Saturday morning!
> 
> xx

I've been taking it out on OH too, haha. And if I do get nausea it's only at night when I'm about to go to sleep. But we're only 3 days apart!! I'm hoping for a little girl! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## lilbabylove

WillowRose said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> and congrats willow! I am 19 so yay we are close in age!
> 
> Woo! I felt like I was so young but now I feel better with someone my age here. I was wondering, your siggy says "Expecting our first soldier", is your OH in the military?Click to expand...
> 
> oh I should change that..welll my husband is in the marine corps but we just filed for divorce because he is a prick..haha. you're in pa?! me as well!!! I moved home last weeekkk!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I'm sorry to hear that, but my boyfriend is in the marine corps too, well he leaves for bootcamp in August. And that's awesomee! Where in PA are you?Click to expand...

yeah.. thankfully I still receive medical benefits until July! :) so, I don't have that on my plate..he was abusive and when I realized that we were going to have a child together I knew I would never allow my baby to be around an abusive relationship like that..so now we are separated but, if he can pull his act together and stop his lies and abuse then I will call off the divorce :) and Philadelphia, PA! well right outside but yeah..philadelphia! :) just message me and we can chatt!


----------



## ARouge

I can't believe I still have to wait 2.5 more weeks to see the doctor. Time is going by so slowly.


----------



## Sherri81

Is anyone else uncontrollably bitchy right now? Like you know at the time you are saying the stuff that you are being unreasonable, but you just can't stop it. I am dealing with this constantly. I am being snappy with my husband and my son, and I don't answer the phone when it's just someone who wants to chat because they just irritate me with their questions. I know it's silly and I feel guilty. I just don't know how to be nice right now.


----------



## sammiwry

Sherri81 said:


> Is anyone else uncontrollably bitchy right now? Like you know at the time you are saying the stuff that you are being unreasonable, but you just can't stop it. I am dealing with this constantly. I am being snappy with my husband and my son, and I don't answer the phone when it's just someone who wants to chat because they just irritate me with their questions. I know it's silly and I feel guilty. I just don't know how to be nice right now.

Me!! I can't help it either! DH did me a lovely BBQ yesterday but all I did was sit there and complain how long it was taking him :(


----------



## WillowRose

Kerrieann said:


> Wow even more new ladies today! And a christmas day one too :yipee: Congrats to all new ladies im adding you in now :happydance: xx

Thanks Kerrie, and good luck to you.


----------



## Kerrieann

sammiwry said:


> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else uncontrollably bitchy right now? Like you know at the time you are saying the stuff that you are being unreasonable, but you just can't stop it. I am dealing with this constantly. I am being snappy with my husband and my son, and I don't answer the phone when it's just someone who wants to chat because they just irritate me with their questions. I know it's silly and I feel guilty. I just don't know how to be nice right now.
> 
> Me!! I can't help it either! DH did me a lovely BBQ yesterday but all I did was sit there and complain how long it was taking him :(Click to expand...

:rofl: Me too! :haha: Im complaining about every little thing and realise while im saying or just after that im being completely unreasonable and bitchy, poor hubby :blush: xx


----------



## boola123

ssuttles said:


> I am due in December too! I am brand new to the site. I am only 5 weeks and 4 days. We have been trying for over 4 years! Congratulations to you all!

Hi,
Im new too, I think i'm 5 weeks and 1 day. Congratulations. Hope your symptoms are ok. Do you feel pregnant? Some days I do and some days i dont. Very excited but also really nervous. 
xx


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Sherri81 said:


> Is anyone else uncontrollably bitchy right now? Like you know at the time you are saying the stuff that you are being unreasonable, but you just can't stop it. I am dealing with this constantly. I am being snappy with my husband and my son, and I don't answer the phone when it's just someone who wants to chat because they just irritate me with their questions. I know it's silly and I feel guilty. I just don't know how to be nice right now.

OMG yes i just like so bit my fiances head off for walking to the mailbox without me. And my son asked me for his bookbag this morning and i flipped out. just wow


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else uncontrollably bitchy right now? Like you know at the time you are saying the stuff that you are being unreasonable, but you just can't stop it. I am dealing with this constantly. I am being snappy with my husband and my son, and I don't answer the phone when it's just someone who wants to chat because they just irritate me with their questions. I know it's silly and I feel guilty. I just don't know how to be nice right now.
> 
> Me!! I can't help it either! DH did me a lovely BBQ yesterday but all I did was sit there and complain how long it was taking him :(Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Me too! :haha: Im complaining about every little thing and realise while im saying or just after that im being completely unreasonable and bitchy, poor hubby :blush: xxClick to expand...

 Yup, I feel so bad after I've said/done it as well as he's only trying to do his best for me!


----------



## WILSMUM

Yeah I'm really irritable and snappy too - DH keeps asking me whats wrong and why I'm so down and snappy with him which only just makes matters worse!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh my husband sais that and it just winds me up too! He sais " why are being such a grumpy cow" And keeps saying that being pregnant isnt a good enough excuse :cry: knob.lol.


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Oh my husband sais that and it just winds me up too! He sais " why are being such a grumpy cow" And keeps saying that being pregnant isnt a good enough excuse :cry: knob.lol.

 Ooo this could so easily be me and Warren!! Completely how we were yesterday when I ruined the nice day he'd given me and my thought to his reply!


----------



## Kerrieann

What are we like eh?! And when will our men understand!! :haha:


----------



## heyluu

Sherri81 said:


> Is anyone else uncontrollably bitchy right now? Like you know at the time you are saying the stuff that you are being unreasonable, but you just can't stop it. I am dealing with this constantly. I am being snappy with my husband and my son, and I don't answer the phone when it's just someone who wants to chat because they just irritate me with their questions. I know it's silly and I feel guilty. I just don't know how to be nice right now.

I can sooo relate to this. Definitly not my favorite part of pregnancy. UGH!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I don't think Warren will understand to be honest. Can't say I blame him though with his line of work, bitchy women are least of his worries.


----------



## Piebear2901

I totally hear you guys! Last night I was feeling so crabby and irritable I snapped at my hubby several times. But he can only take so much (male ego thing) and then he fights me back getting mad and making things much worse. I went from being cranky to bawling my eyes out. Even then he still was mad. He finally comforted me after I'd bawled for a half hour. :cry: 
I mean don't get me wrong he's the sweetest guy and been so good to me but he seems to have a hard time dealing with me being bitchy. He can't just roll over and take it.
I wish there was a way they could learn to deal with this better. I mean I know its rough but we're the ones going through the major changes! :growlmad:


----------



## Sherri81

Omg, thank god it isn't just me. Seriously I don't think anyone can do anything right right now. Anytime my son asks me a question, I just snap. It doesn't matter what he's asking I just snap. And it's worse when he keeps repeating the question. And I'm pretty much ok withhubby as long as he just doesn't talk to me or look at me, or breathe because he is breathing really loud lately, lol. And I hate the phone calls every day asking how are you doing.... I would call if there was a problem!! I know I am being irrational.


----------



## rai

Congrats to all the BFPs. 

Today, I feel tired...no ms still. :( I know it's bad, but I really want it.


----------



## Vilranda

I haven't noticed any chance in my mood as of late. I am just really really tired. Oh and I seem to cry more at times. Yesterday I spent a lot of time in tears.

No real MS yet, thank goodness. Nausea up the butt at times, but that's the extent of it. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day/night~ I'm off to bed!


----------



## heyluu

Sherri81 said:


> Omg, thank god it isn't just me. Seriously I don't think anyone can do anything right right now. Anytime my son asks me a question, I just snap. It doesn't matter what he's asking I just snap. And it's worse when he keeps repeating the question. And I'm pretty much ok withhubby as long as he just doesn't talk to me or look at me, or breathe because he is breathing really loud lately, lol. And I hate the phone calls every day asking how are you doing.... I would call if there was a problem!! I know I am being irrational.

LOL :rofl: Its great to read these. It makes me feel so much better. And I am totally looking for a book for my husband that will give him some tips as to how to deal with and support the mood swings. There has to be one out there somewhere!


----------



## Sunny89

Oh can I join you? After a bunch of faint tests and a negative blood test. Dr did another blood test and confirmed pregnancy...EDD Dec 25th..


----------



## heyluu

Sunny89 said:


> Oh can I join you? After a bunch of faint tests and a negative blood test. Dr did another blood test and confirmed pregnancy...EDD Dec 25th..

Congrats!!! Yay :happydance:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey ladies how are you all feeling? :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Thank you everyone. I appreciate your kind thoughts.

I got a phone call from the dr at the hospital yesterday afternoon and they said the results from my hcg test were in and I was 16,871, which was right in the middle of where I should be, not too high and not too low, which caused them some confusion because they were expecting them to be low.

They are still expecting me to miscarry and are prepared to test me if I do. They suspect that there is something else going on aside from the genetic issue.

I am due to go back for another scan next Monday.


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats sunny89 :yipee:

Woo-hoo scan day for me! Scared and excited all at the same time,cant wait till 6.15, today is going to drag! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Padbrat i am so sorry you are having to go through this and not get a straight answer, it must be so hard, my thoughts are with you :hugs: xx


----------



## Nessicle

I hear you on the moods girls! I find myself being really short fused and irritated with OH - everything he says and does annoys me lol glad it's not just me! I just feel like telling everyone to F-off at work ha ha. 

Starting getting small waves of nausea when I'm hungry - the bus to work was a challenge lol. But generally apart from tiredness, sore boobs on and off and still feeling mild cramps on a daily basis I don't feel horrendously bad just yet. I'm sleeping like a log at the moment even though I've been having a nap at 6pm when I get in! 

Pad - sorry for all this confusion you're being put through, I hope this means that the docs are wrong honey :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

oooh and Kerrie good luck with the scan! Can't wait to see a pic!!


----------



## spencerbear

Im really achey today, cant seem to get comfy. Good job im not at work this week 

How is everyone else doing today?


And good luck for your scan today kerrieann :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

I feeling ok now - had an hour or so of feeling really rough - thankfully its passed as I'm off to work in a minute!!
Just absoloutely freezing now which isn't great for my sore nipples!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im sorry your stuck in limbo padbrat :hugs: i hope everything is ok and they have got it all wrong!x

Yay for boobie growth! they are kinda growing and look more full instead of like king charls spaniel ears :rofl:

im feeling :sick: at the minute i best make some dinner!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hey all, 

Not been on this topic in a few days...well, I have but not posted. 

Padbrat - Sorry you're in limbo, I'm still keeping some hope for you! :hugs: I know you feel (understandably) down, but I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Kerrianne - Good Luck with your scan this aft...I bet today is draggin! I booked mine in the morning for that reason, I'm so impatient!

I'm feelin just fine, I have stopped doin pregnancy tests all the time - I just do them occasionally for a bit of reassurance. My midwife came to DDs party on Sunday and I'm seein her Thurs, so all is sorted with her for antenatal care. She's goin to come to me at home rather than me go to her clinic - I love her!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm gonna have to go to the clinic for my midwife appointments I hope she does house calls though in the future I'm not sure how it works round my area having not had a baby before. 

Cat loving the piccie of Kian! What a little cutie!! 

Have an almighty craving for chips - not greasy fish and chip shop chips but like pub chips or oven chips - damn thing is I cannot find anywhere round where I work that does take away regular chips!! 

Had to have a jacket tatey with cheese and beans yummy!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Wow i wish my midwife would come to the house, to be honest she is half soaked and what ever i ask her she never knows the answer or she guesses!!! im really going to have to change doctors, even i no more than she does!!! :dohh:

ness, i could eat the greasy chipshop chips with curry sauce mmmmmmmmmmm at the minute im loving mash potato with really thick tasty gravy! i had the same with kian, but with kaden i went off mash and gravy :shrug: lol weird!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just wanna eat rubbish. I keep pickin at crisps or eating bread and butter. Its not that I aint hungry but I dont like the look of anything when I go in the kitchen!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm the same nikki I want to keep picking at things as nothing really takes my fancy when I look in the cupboards and stuff. I feel really queasy after my potato, cheese and beans :sick: 

I just want to sit and eat crap like sweets and chips


----------



## Sunny89

Thank you ladies...I feel like Ive come a bit late to this group, but I hope to get to know all of you soon...


----------



## rai

Congrats Sunny89!!!!!!!!

Padbrat: i'm glad there's still hope. Just hold on to that. Your baby is fighting in there. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

OMG how cute is that little chicken in your sig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Ladies, I am having a major headache. It kinda feels like an ice cream headache. I'm thinking it should be too early for me to be having this kind of symptom. But my thought is that is due to my surging horomones. But I do LOVE my new BBS!! They are perky and huge!


----------



## wishingforbub

My BBs seem to have grown too... I'm super sleepy all the time and have been getting zits in the most random places.. nothing else though :)


----------



## Nessicle

MrsWez said:


> Ladies, I am having a major headache. It kinda feels like an ice cream headache. I'm thinking it should be too early for me to be having this kind of symptom. But my thought is that is due to my surging horomones. But I do LOVE my new BBS!! They are perky and huge!

OMG I have a horrendous headache this afternoon MrsWez! Like right across my eyes and temples and in my head - I work on computers too and it hurts to even type this message! They say it's best to manage without paracetamol if you can so I want to do that but I'm dying to lay in a dark room with my eyes closed!


----------



## MrsWez

Nessicle said:


> OMG I have a horrendous headache this afternoon MrsWez! Like right across my eyes and temples and in my head - I work on computers too and it hurts to even type this message! They say it's best to manage without paracetamol if you can so I want to do that but I'm dying to lay in a dark room with my eyes closed!

My head is killing me! I just want to take a nap in a cool dark room, but I work at the beach and it is very bright and hot right now. :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

ugh can't imagine the heat is helping then! 

It's actually making me feel sick this damn headache...oh well only 2 hours then home time! I hope your headache eases up :flower:


----------



## rai

Can you take a nap? A nap always help me.


----------



## MrsWez

I wish, I go home in 4 hours. Then I am going to close myself in my bedroom and not move for a few hours. Then make some curry for dinner,


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Sorry ur heads are hurting hunnies :hugs:

i have me a chicken balti cooking in my slow cooker mmmmmmm im hungry AGAIN!!!... really no symtoms for me??? i want symtoms :(


----------



## Hollybush75

I had a bleed last night but it was enough to fill a panty liner........didn't worry too much about it and have had nothing today so who knows what's going on. I guess seeing the heartbeat yesterday reassured me.

Symptoms today - been sick twice, once in the morning, once after lunch and now I'm tired :sleep: and hungry

I sympathise with the headaches ladies - I've had a few of those so far :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

You're very brave Hollybush75 - I would have been terrified by any amount of blood cos I'm a paranoid girl lol but after seeing heartbeat you know bubs is strong and nothing to worry about - don't forget to tell your midwife anyway though :thumbup:

rai - unfortunately napping isn't allowed at work lol so unfair! but I will be doing the same as MrsWez, going home and laying down for an hour. I feel really sicky too now and absolutely everything I think of except plain rice or plain spaghetti and pasta turns my stomach. Even the thought of toast bleugh!


----------



## WillowRose

Headaches have been my worst enemy, for the past week every night I get one and they don't go away for a very long time.

Good luck pad and holly, hope everything goes well.


----------



## sammiwry

Today my boobs ache like hell but am liking the size of them!! On another note woke up with awful period like cramps this morning which haven't eased so been back to the dr's and he's had a feel and says everything feels normal but he will see if the hospital I have been referred to have an EPU just to double check.


----------



## lilbabylove

hollybush- did they do transvaginal ultrasound? I bled after mine :) like ness said..I would still call to reassure yourself! 

mrwez- ohhh I suffer from chronic migraines so they have been here it is never too early! haha..just lay down and prop your head up on a pillow and put a cold rag over your eyes and forehead it works everytime, I promise ladies!

can I just say mommytokian..I read the story about kaden..cried my eyes. I couldn't believe what you've been through. My prayers are with you and your family and that this bean will be a healthy one in memory of kaden! You should have kaden the middle name of the new baby so that he/she will always know about the big brother they would have had! Good luck and God bless sweetheart. 

feeling achey today haha. but I did notice my boobs are more sore at night so maybe it's just the way it is for me now :) oh and I have the munchies but for fruit! which is actually helping me out with the loo haha atleast I can go every two days to everyday now :) But, trying to incorporate meat into my diet has been rough as I was a vegetarian for 8 years then a vegan then switched to chicken once in a while..so with ms on top of it all haha food is NOT pleasant :)


----------



## lilbabylove

sammiwry said:


> Today my boobs ache like hell but am liking the size of them!! On another note woke up with awful period like cramps this morning which haven't eased so been back to the dr's and he's had a feel and says everything feels normal but he will see if the hospital I have been referred to have an EPU just to double check.

it could be nothing..I had the same thing at your stage it was due to bean settling in for a long 9 months :) still get checked out again for double reassurance! good luck!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry I've had some strong cramps over the weekend too but no bleeding or continual or worsening pain so I'm assuming it's just my uterus stretching for bubs :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

That's what I thought too Nessicle but reading all the sad posts on here the last 2 days I thought I'd get it checked. Dr seems happy with things but is going to see about EPU for me so will have to wait til tomorrow. Have to say it has eased a hell of a lot since I spoke to DH though!

Also got my letter from Dr with contact details to get in contact with the midwife to make my first appointment :D


----------



## lilbabylove

:blush: oh anyone been listening to ingrid michaelson's december baby? ahaha I listen to this everyday and sing it to bean


----------



## rai

@Nessicle. So sorry. I have my own office. So I just close the door and take a power nap when I need to. I know people must be wondering why the lights go off and my door is locked. But hey, as long as I get my work done. :)


----------



## sammiwry

rai said:


> @Nessicle. So sorry. I have my own office. So I just close the door and take a power nap when I need to. I know people must be wondering why the lights go off and my door is locked. But hey, as long as I get my work done. :)


I like your style!! Wish I could do this at work!


----------



## rai

anyone knows how early you can find a heartbeat with one of those angels doppler? I'm 7+4 and I'm tempted to get one....I know its probably too early, but since my 1st dr appt isn't for another 3 weeks, I figured maybe I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

lilbabylove said:


> hollybush- did they do transvaginal ultrasound? I bled after mine :) like ness said..I would still call to reassure yourself!
> 
> mrwez- ohhh I suffer from chronic migraines so they have been here it is never too early! haha..just lay down and prop your head up on a pillow and put a cold rag over your eyes and forehead it works everytime, I promise ladies!
> 
> can I just say mommytokian..I read the story about kaden..cried my eyes. I couldn't believe what you've been through. My prayers are with you and your family and that this bean will be a healthy one in memory of kaden! You should have kaden the middle name of the new baby so that he/she will always know about the big brother they would have had! Good luck and God bless sweetheart.
> 
> feeling achey today haha. but I did notice my boobs are more sore at night so maybe it's just the way it is for me now :) oh and I have the munchies but for fruit! which is actually helping me out with the loo haha atleast I can go every two days to everyday now :) But, trying to incorporate meat into my diet has been rough as I was a vegetarian for 8 years then a vegan then switched to chicken once in a while..so with ms on top of it all haha food is NOT pleasant :)



Hey hun thankyou :flower: if were having a boy Kaden will deffinatly be the middle name :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

lilbabylove said:


> mrwez- ohhh I suffer from chronic migraines so they have been here it is never too early! haha..just lay down and prop your head up on a pillow and put a cold rag over your eyes and forehead it works everytime, I promise ladies!

I am going to do this when I get home. I usually never get headaches so this is new. I feel kinda dizzy at times too, nothing serious. I'm been soo tired. I am in dire need of a nap. :sleep:


----------



## lilbabylove

MrsWez said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> mrwez- ohhh I suffer from chronic migraines so they have been here it is never too early! haha..just lay down and prop your head up on a pillow and put a cold rag over your eyes and forehead it works everytime, I promise ladies!
> 
> I am going to do this when I get home. I usually never get headaches so this is new. I feel kinda dizzy at times too, nothing serious. I'm been soo tired. I am in dire need of a nap. :sleep:Click to expand...

yes do it..you will feel better :) I've been dizzy as well but that is nothing new for me but it just means to eat 6 small meals a day and that is what gets me by so I suggest it for anyone who is suffering headaches or dizziness your sugar may be low..mine drops way low as I am hypoglycemic so just eat 6 small meals and you'll feel much better! it also helps to not get too fat either :) unfortunately I've lost 3 pounds since falling pregnant and encountering ms but need to get my weight back up to 95 pounds and more..was supposed to gain 10 pounds before trying for babies but oh well I fell pregnant so doc was wrong huh! haha


----------



## MrsWez

I have a few pounds to donate! I'm not overweight just muscular (5'1" 140), you only live a state away so it shouldn't cost much!! I am currently eating a muffin, so that is taking care of the sugar and calories.


----------



## lilbabylove

yeah I'm sooo tiny I'm under 5 foot and now at 92 pounds.


----------



## boola123

Hi Ladies,
Hope your all feeling ok and the headaches go soon! Has anyone else experienced really dry nipples? my skin is all flakey! sounds really minging but hey I guess just another delightful pregnancy symptom! I cant complain as really want some symptoms! 
xxx


----------



## lilbabylove

yeah my nipples are dry and flaky and I feel like I'm lotioning 20 times a day..so I'm with you there! and dry lips too ughh I love burt's bees right now! :) and like you I'm pinpointing to get my symptoms back haha besides nausea and sleepiness!


----------



## boola123

lilbabylove said:


> yeah my nipples are dry and flaky and I feel like I'm lotioning 20 times a day..so I'm with you there! and dry lips too ughh I love burt's bees right now! :) and like you I'm pinpointing to get my symptoms back haha besides nausea and sleepiness!

Glad its not just me! Yeah need lots of moisterising! Have you started using anything for stretch marks yet? My friend said to use it straight away but feel wierd as clearly no bump lol!
xx


----------



## sammiwry

I've been using cocoa butter on my belly and boobs (gone up a cup size in 2 weeks!) feels weird as like you say no bump but does soothe it and I use the time to talk to pebble.

Haven't had dry nipples, just very sensitive!


----------



## boola123

I'm going to buy something for it tomorrow, just using normal moisteriser now. Yeah my BBs feel alot fuller although my bras still fit. I am looking forward to bigger BBs as always had lickle ones! hehe!
Are you having any other symptoms? 
xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Just feeling sick luckily haven't been sick as once I start I cant stop :S And just cramps and sore BB's lol


----------



## boola123

sammiwry said:


> Just feeling sick luckily haven't been sick as once I start I cant stop :S And just cramps and sore BB's lol

Ive only had the odd wave of nausea and tender BBs. In a way I'd like something more because I dont feel pregnant. I see alot of ladies on here feel the same though, so that is comforting. I am getting quite addicted to reading everyones posts lol. 
xx


----------



## sammiwry

boola123 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Just feeling sick luckily haven't been sick as once I start I cant stop :S And just cramps and sore BB's lol
> 
> Ive only had the odd wave of nausea and tender BBs. In a way I'd like something more because I dont feel pregnant. I see alot of ladies on here feel the same though, so that is comforting. I am getting quite addicted to reading everyones posts lol.
> xxClick to expand...

Haha I'm the same, but don't feel useful either as this is my first pregnancy so don't feel I can give advice!

When are you due?


----------



## Clairey

boola123 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Just feeling sick luckily haven't been sick as once I start I cant stop :S And just cramps and sore BB's lol
> 
> Ive only had the odd wave of nausea and tender BBs. In a way I'd like something more because I dont feel pregnant. I see alot of ladies on here feel the same though, so that is comforting. I am getting quite addicted to reading everyones posts lol.
> xxClick to expand...

Im the same keep wondering if I have imagined the whole thing!! To make it worse my dad has let it slip and so now the world knows before I have even been to the docs!! Def got v sore bb which is telling me all is well...! :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi everyone just got back from my scan, all went well! Saw little heart beating and could just about make out a shape! :haha: Shes dated me as 7wk 1 day so my new due date is the 6th december now!! Was so lovely seeing little bean and cant wait untill my 12 week one now and we are going to book a sexing scan at 16 weeks! xx


----------



## lilbabylove

yeah I've been using cocoa butter because my belly is itchy but my best friend used bio oil so I am going to use that! she gained 90 pounds with NO STRETCHMARKS! aha lovely! But, honestly I do have a little bump for only 7 weeks its right between my hip bones it's like a swollen uterus haha and my friends LOVE touching it because it is hardening


----------



## lilbabylove

Kerrieann said:


> Hi everyone just got back from my scan, all went well! Saw little heart beating and could just about make out a shape! :haha: Shes dated me as 7wk 1 day so my new due date is the 6th december now!! Was so lovely seeing little bean and cant wait untill my 12 week one now and we are going to book a sexing scan at 16 weeks! xx

omg you are sooo lucky to go back at 12 weeks they won't scan me until 20 weeks!! BUT WE ARE AT THE SAME MARK AND SAME DUE DATE GIRL! :) yay! bump buddies


----------



## cho

ahh congrats hun glad everything went well have u gt a pic?


----------



## sammiwry

I was just thinking about you kerrieann! Pleased to hear it went well!


----------



## Kerrieann

lilbabylove said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone just got back from my scan, all went well! Saw little heart beating and could just about make out a shape! :haha: Shes dated me as 7wk 1 day so my new due date is the 6th december now!! Was so lovely seeing little bean and cant wait untill my 12 week one now and we are going to book a sexing scan at 16 weeks! xx
> 
> omg you are sooo lucky to go back at 12 weeks they won't scan me until 20 weeks!! BUT WE ARE AT THE SAME MARK AND SAME DUE DATE GIRL! :) yay! bump buddiesClick to expand...

Yay bump buddies! :yipee: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> ahh congrats hun glad everything went well have u gt a pic?

Thankyou :happydance: Yeah got a pic,its really hard to make out tho! Will try and put it on xx


----------



## boola123

sammiwry said:


> boola123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Just feeling sick luckily haven't been sick as once I start I cant stop :S And just cramps and sore BB's lol
> 
> Ive only had the odd wave of nausea and tender BBs. In a way I'd like something more because I dont feel pregnant. I see alot of ladies on here feel the same though, so that is comforting. I am getting quite addicted to reading everyones posts lol.
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm the same, but don't feel useful either as this is my first pregnancy so don't feel I can give advice!
> 
> When are you due?Click to expand...

Same for me first pregnancy, I dont really know much so thats why its so good to read other peoples. I this site better than any book. Im due on the 19th Dec so I think you are a couple days ahead of me. Have you seen the Doc/midwife yet? I saw the Doc and have a midwife app for the 30th so really excited for that. Christmas just seems like such a long way a way!!


----------



## sammiwry

boola123 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boola123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Just feeling sick luckily haven't been sick as once I start I cant stop :S And just cramps and sore BB's lol
> 
> Ive only had the odd wave of nausea and tender BBs. In a way I'd like something more because I dont feel pregnant. I see alot of ladies on here feel the same though, so that is comforting. I am getting quite addicted to reading everyones posts lol.
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm the same, but don't feel useful either as this is my first pregnancy so don't feel I can give advice!
> 
> When are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> Same for me first pregnancy, I dont really know much so thats why its so good to read other peoples. I this site better than any book. Im due on the 19th Dec so I think you are a couple days ahead of me. Have you seen the Doc/midwife yet? I saw the Doc and have a midwife app for the 30th so really excited for that. Christmas just seems like such a long way a way!!Click to expand...

I've seen the Dr to have it confirmed but he never gave me the details for the midwife!! So when I went today and saw a different Dr for period like cramps I asked about it and he's given me the contact info for the midwife so shall ring her tomorrow! 
I'm 2 days before you!


----------



## boola123

lilbabylove said:


> yeah I've been using cocoa butter because my belly is itchy but my best friend used bio oil so I am going to use that! she gained 90 pounds with NO STRETCHMARKS! aha lovely! But, honestly I do have a little bump for only 7 weeks its right between my hip bones it's like a swollen uterus haha and my friends LOVE touching it because it is hardening

I would love to get NO stretchmarks!! I can only dream. Yeah I noticed that my lower abdomen is getting harder but no bump! Im only 5+2!


----------



## boola123

The doctor I saw refused to do any more pregnancy tests as he said that thry only use the same ones. He gave me a pack with forms etc in and booked me in there and then for a midwife app. I see some people have had scan at like 7 weeks. Id love one because 12 weeks seems sooo far away. Im getting married when Im 12 weeks so it would be nice to have it before. 
Yeah ive had some period like cramps but nothing major. What did the doc say about them?


----------



## Kerrieann

Not very clear :haha: But still love it! xx


----------



## cho

thats bigger than i expected to see, what a cute pic xx


----------



## Kerrieann

If anyone can determine whats what that would be great! :haha: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Just said that some cramping is normal and its the ligaments and stuff stretching to accomadate growing bump. Which now I think about it makes perfect sense but why couldn't the first gp of told me that last week?? I feel like an idiot for going in and panicing!!

I've had to put off my big white wedding, just going to do a registry office with my parents his parents and our brothers and then have a blessing in a few years time and do the whole white day. :(


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> View attachment 76737
> 
> 
> Not very clear :haha: But still love it! xx

I may be wrong but the top right/middle looks like it may be the head?


----------



## cho

im gathering the heads the top bit???????????? lol

Thats about all i can make out, but i was expecting a lil blob i cant wait for mine fri now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah its really hard to make out, as long as its meant to lok like that lol! Yeah think that is the head although hubby dont as hes sure the bright white circle is the heart? And i was wondering what the 3 white blobs are too?? :haha: x


----------



## cho

hair lol!


----------



## lilbabylove

ooh yeah the head is at the top! I really believe I am going to call my doctor next week and let her know that I am having no symptoms and my cm isn't as abundant as it should be at this stage and I am just worried because I don't feel pregnant now and hopefully she will be forced to give me a scan muahaha :) she has only seen me once since I have moved home! ughh frustrating


----------



## cho

h im seeing midwife 2 moz i just thought yay!


----------



## sammiwry

Lol! Hair! 

Kerrieann was the gel cold?? When I had an ultrasound scan on my foot I'm sure the gel was cold.


----------



## cho

lilbabylove i have been same last 2 days i have lost all my symptoms completely.


----------



## boola123

Thats good about the cramps. Mine are calming down abit now but still there every now and again. 
Our wedding has been booked for 18months and the baby was ment to happen abit later but were happy that it has, never thought id get caught soo quickly. Im hoping that ill still fit into my dress as ill be 12 weeks. really looking forward to it now! its quite a big one! looking forward to the honeymoon! Im really lucky becuase im off work till the 12 week scan so i can do lots of wedding planning! i get it off because im an air hotess one of the perks i guess! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Oooo!! No our wedding was in very early planning stages!! Hence why we've been able to swap things. Just not the way I planned it but hey thats life!


----------



## lilbabylove

c.holdway said:


> lilbabylove i have been same last 2 days i have lost all my symptoms completely.

oh good I am not alone! my boobs are sore at night and sensitive during the day and some lower back pain and noticed cm is more abundant when I'm active since I don't work I'm not out as much as most of you ladies :\ but yeah I'm glad I'm not alone did you have this with your first? I've been petrified! haha


----------



## boola123

sammiwry said:


> Oooo!! No our wedding was in very early planning stages!! Hence why we've been able to swap things. Just not the way I planned it but hey thats life!

Im sure you'll have to day you dream of soon! You'll have a lovely baby to share it with! I think thats nice when the children are involved.


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: Hair :haha:

Yeah the gel was cold xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo why can't they make the gel warm :(

Yup this is true Boola123 but still frustrating that it's been put back!


----------



## boola123

Yeah I bet it is fustrating! I'm sure your wedding will still be equally as lovely even though small, this year sounds like it's going to be life changing for both of us what with weddings and Christmas babies!


----------



## sammiwry

Yup! I'll also be moving out of home and onto the pad and turning 21! What a scary scary year!


----------



## Sunny89

sammiwry said:


> Yup! I'll also be moving out of home and onto the pad and turning 21! What a scary scary year!

Lol me too, moving, turning 21 and getting married for me..

And Im so freaking excited Im nauseus, which is too amazing Im so happy Im pregnant enough to get sick...sounds odd I know, but its a great development for me...


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo whens your 21st??

I like having the sickness feeling as at the moment its all I have thats making me feel pregnant but hating it because I don't want to be sick.


----------



## Sunny89

sammiwry said:


> Ooo whens your 21st??
> 
> I like having the sickness feeling as at the moment its all I have thats making me feel pregnant but hating it because I don't want to be sick.

On August 14th, how about you?
This is my first day being sick, Im sure I will be tired of it in a couple days/weeks but for now I feel preggo.


----------



## sammiwry

November 9th so only 5 weeks before my due date!!


----------



## Sunny89

sammiwry said:


> November 9th so only 5 weeks before my due date!!

Aww thats exciting, that can be ur little countdown, after ur 21 you know ur bubs will be arriving soon...


----------



## heyluu

Kerrieann said:


> View attachment 76737
> 
> 
> Not very clear :haha: But still love it! xx

Awwww...how sweet!!!! Congrats Kerrieann :)


----------



## babyrae

due december 13th 2010 =)


----------



## heyluu

Has anyone had any pressure low in the pelvic area? Im having this weird feeling. It doesnt hurt. It just feels sort of like braxton hicks and kinda scaring me.


----------



## spencerbear

Backache has eased off today which is nice. But about an hour after getting up I got the biggest wave of nausea, which got much worse when i caught a smell of toothpaste, lol that shoudl make for an interesting few months


----------



## Kayley

heyluu said:


> Has anyone had any pressure low in the pelvic area? Im having this weird feeling. It doesnt hurt. It just feels sort of like braxton hicks and kinda scaring me.

Sounds like your uterus is stretching! :D That is a good sign


----------



## Kayley

Hi, I'm Kayley and im between 7 and 8 weeks preg. :D

Due either late November or early December although not 100% sure yet!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats and welcome to the dreamers babyrae! :yipee: have added your due date to the list! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Kayley said:


> Hi, I'm Kayley and im between 7 and 8 weeks preg. :D
> 
> Due either late November or early December although not 100% sure yet!

Hi kayley! Congrats :yipee: when you know a date i can add you to the list too xx


----------



## boola123

sammiwry said:


> Yup! I'll also be moving out of home and onto the pad and turning 21! What a scary scary year!

Wow. That is going to be sooo exciting for u!! I'd loved my 21st!!! I'm 22 now And will be 23 when baby arrives! Hope ie feeling well today And not sick! 
I really think I need to get up out of bed and stop Reading he posts!! 
Xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> View attachment 76737
> 
> 
> Not very clear :haha: But still love it! xx

Aww bless!! Its clearer than mine - I've just got a complete round circle with a little grey blob laying down on the bottom left!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Ooo why can't they make the gel warm :(
> 
> Yup this is true Boola123 but still frustrating that it's been put back!

When I had my scan last week they had the gel on the radiator so it was really warm! I was laid there expecting this cold gel and was really shocked when it was warm!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## SassySami

Hi! I'm December 24th :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi SassiSami! Congratulations :yipee: will add you on xx


----------



## sady

Hi Ladies hope your all well today. Congrats to all new BFP's and lovely pic Kerrieann must be lovely to have seen little heartbeat.

I'm a bit confused today. first day of my last Af was 19/03/10 and I am always 28 day cycle. I was due AF last Fri but did few tests early and got positive, one of them about 3 days early was a CB digi that said prenant 1-2 which fits in right. I did another one last night which is less than a week later and was expecting pregnant 2-3 but it said pregnant 3+. I dont get it as I'm not even a week late. Anyone else had a similar experience. xx


----------



## WILSMUM

sady said:


> Hi Ladies hope your all well today. Congrats to all new BFP's and lovely pic Kerrieann must be lovely to have seen little heartbeat.
> 
> I'm a bit confused today. first day of my last Af was 19/03/10 and I am always 28 day cycle. I was due AF last Fri but did few tests early and got positive, one of them about 3 days early was a CB digi that said prenant 1-2 which fits in right. I did another one last night which is less than a week later and was expecting pregnant 2-3 but it said pregnant 3+. I dont get it as I'm not even a week late. Anyone else had a similar experience. xx

I wouldn't worry about it too much - they don't seem to be terribly accurate from other posts I've readon here - apparently the range for each week of pregnancy this early is massive and the test I guess just goes on the average/middle of that range - its prob just that yr hcg is at the higher level of norm! (or yr having twins!!!! Lol!!)


----------



## WILSMUM

well my ms seems to be kicking in and at around the same time each day - 10am!!! But just for about half hour! I felt pretty rough this time yest and then again today but today I burped and was nearly sick!! But it seems to be passing now and the hunger is starting to kick in again!!!!!!


----------



## zoe87

hi just wondering if u can change my EDD to 20th Dec, I had a emegerncy scan yesterday & turns out im only 5 weeks! So i must of oved l8er!
Hope u girlies are all ok


----------



## sady

WILSMUM said:


> sady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies hope your all well today. Congrats to all new BFP's and lovely pic Kerrieann must be lovely to have seen little heartbeat.
> 
> I'm a bit confused today. first day of my last Af was 19/03/10 and I am always 28 day cycle. I was due AF last Fri but did few tests early and got positive, one of them about 3 days early was a CB digi that said prenant 1-2 which fits in right. I did another one last night which is less than a week later and was expecting pregnant 2-3 but it said pregnant 3+. I dont get it as I'm not even a week late. Anyone else had a similar experience. xx
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much - they don't seem to be terribly accurate from other posts I've readon here - apparently the range for each week of pregnancy this early is massive and the test I guess just goes on the average/middle of that range - its prob just that yr hcg is at the higher level of norm! (or yr having twins!!!! Lol!!)Click to expand...

OMG - lol - I did think about that when I saw it. I have been trawling the net but cant see any eg's of CB digi making people further along only the other way around. I couldnt imagine twins altho my mums brother and sister are twins so you never know. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Kerrieann

Done zoe, hope everythiong went ok at the scan? x


----------



## WILSMUM

sady said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies hope your all well today. Congrats to all new BFP's and lovely pic Kerrieann must be lovely to have seen little heartbeat.
> 
> I'm a bit confused today. first day of my last Af was 19/03/10 and I am always 28 day cycle. I was due AF last Fri but did few tests early and got positive, one of them about 3 days early was a CB digi that said prenant 1-2 which fits in right. I did another one last night which is less than a week later and was expecting pregnant 2-3 but it said pregnant 3+. I dont get it as I'm not even a week late. Anyone else had a similar experience. xx
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much - they don't seem to be terribly accurate from other posts I've readon here - apparently the range for each week of pregnancy this early is massive and the test I guess just goes on the average/middle of that range - its prob just that yr hcg is at the higher level of norm! (or yr having twins!!!! Lol!!)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - lol - I did think about that when I saw it. I have been trawling the net but cant see any eg's of CB digi making people further along only the other way around. I couldnt imagine twins altho my mums brother and sister are twins so you never know. How are you feeling today?Click to expand...


Lol! Well its not beyond the realms of possibility then!!!! Mayb talk to yr mw about it - u never know u might get an early scan to check!!!!

I'm feeling OK thanks - my sense of smell is starting to ramp up - Co-op smelt weird this morning like they were cooking some sort of meat and sauce in there! and I'm finding I'm really sensitive to the smell of cigs on people!! Seem to have half hour of feeling really sick at 10 every morning - was very nearly sick today! Thats gonna prove fun tomorrow as seeing mw at 9:30!!! Nipples still sore and still feeling the cold oh and have a bladder the size of a thimble at the moment!!!!!
Stomach still feeling a bit wishy washy at the mo but gonna have a coupe of digestives to try and settle it before I have to go to work in half hr!!!

how r u feeling?


----------



## Nicki-M

Hi, I am sorry I haven't really posted since joining you December dreamers, but have been reading all the posts to try and keep up....basically I have been freaking myself out reading all the sad posts...it seems that alot of people here have been having a really grim time....I can't even bring myself to type the words...as I feel if I do I too could jinx myself somehow. 
Anyway on a brighter note..I went for another scan yesterday and have now been dated at 8 weeks 1 day...this means I am now due 30/11/10....obviously this could change again at my 12 week scan, I am not going to change my ticker yet until after my 12 weeks scan but I guess my edd should be changed in the December dreamers list. Can I still be a December Dreamer? I did get a picture of my scan but being technophobic I will have to wait for my son to get home from college to do it for me! 
I actually took my son with me to the scan yesterday, as I want to try and include him as much as possible...I don't want him to feel left out in anyway.....even though he keeps telling me jokingly that I am replacing him, he makes me feel so guilty even though I know he is only joking! 
In the waiting room yesterday you could see all the other mums to be ticking it over in there heads and wondering whether or not my son was my partner or not..how embarrassing....I just hope the sonographer put them all right!
My symptoms are horrific...especially my boobs they are so swollen and engorged...I have nipples like bullets and have developed a hard lump in the side of my left breast...It worried me so much I actually went to the GP's he gave me a perscription for a massive dose of evening primrose oil...but then told me I couldn't take it until the second tri. I am suffering with my boobs so much I can't not wear a bra as I just need them to be under my chin all the time to feel comfortable. My nausea tends to kick in at about 4 or 5 in the evening and I find eating something as soon as it starts helps no end. I have a real adversion to the smell of raw mince frying and just can't cook that at all at the moment...good job my son is a great cook! I am also absolutely exhausted all the time and tend to sleep about 17 hours out of 24..it is ridiculous I just can't function at all....I spend all night going back and forth to the loo and then sleep in between and then get up at about 10 or 11 am and then potter about or go out for a bit and then I climb back onto the bed at about 4 or 5 pm and sleep for a good 2 - 3 hours...it is driving me insane....DH is trying to be as sympathetic as he can be and keeps trying to tell me diplomatically that I am not as young now as I was when I had my son...bloody cheek!
Anyway sorry for the long ramble...I hope you are all fine..I will try and post more often as I feel like I am missing out a bit by not posting. Stay well and stay healthy.


----------



## WILSMUM

Well I just thought I'd have a quick flick throuhg the pregnancy book the midwife gave me and ended up reading the bit about the downs screening tests and the diganostic tests (amnio & cvs) and it just bought everything back when I had my DS, I had the blood screening with him, didn't even really think about it just said yes to all the bloods the mw wanted to take and then low and behold it came back as high risk so I got offered and had an amnio with him at 17 weeks. I'm pretty sure because of that and as I'm now 33 I'll be offered an amnio again without having to have the screening done and I'm sooo scared!!! I'm sat here in tears now and I've gotta go to work in 5 minutes!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi gals how is everyone today? 

I'm having a really shitty time atm....

Wasn't on last night as had a row with OH - stupid argument he spoke to me like shit over something completely not worth mentioning and I got upset, to the point I couldnt stop crying. He came and apologised and we're fine and I said he can't be getting me upset like that cos its not good for me or the baby. 

Anyway spoke to my mum this morning while she was on her way to work just for a moan really as you do, and said I'd had some stabbing pains this morning which I'm sure are normal but they'd worried me a bit since I was so upset last night. She was like "oh for goodness sake stop being stupid" and basically was telling me that I'll push Mark away if I worry about the baby and that I'm getting myself worked up for nothing. I told her I was out of breath talking and walking to work which was true anyway she said she had to go. 

She text me to say sorry but was not the best time to call as she was running late and I was irate and it annoyed her and stuff. I text her back just saying all I wanted were some words of comfort from my mum i.e. don't worry baby will be fine and Mark was just being a dick and I didnt understand why that was so hard. She basically has slagged me off over text telling me I'm OTT, dramatic, pathetic and hard to talk to....WTF?! I'm pregnant of course I'm going to be anxious, I said given she's had 4 kids I thought she'd be a bit more understanding especially being my mum and it was sad I got more support from a group of women I'd never actually met before. 

She sent me a text saying "I still love you and think we need to meet up for a chat" and I said I thought it was best to wait until my hormones had settled a bit as I'm clearly too much for her right now and I don't want to be made to feel like shit every time I have a worry or feel anxious about the pregnancy. She text me back and said 

"As I said drama fukin queen." 

I was so upset, I can't believe she acted this way! It's a good job I have you guys or I'd feel so alone through this! 

Now I just feel slightly astounded that a 45 year old woman could react like this. 

The thing that makes it worse is that we're very close and it makes it even worse. I've decided I don't want her to be my birthing partner cos she'll just call me pathetic and a drama queen in the delivery room and I don't need that. 

It's so sad :cry:

I don't think I am being unreasonable I just thought of all people my mum would be the person I could turn to the most xx


----------



## CandJ

Hey all, 

A Dec 23rd baby here!!!

This is our second and we're really excited already!!!

C


----------



## sady

WILSMUM said:


> sady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies hope your all well today. Congrats to all new BFP's and lovely pic Kerrieann must be lovely to have seen little heartbeat.
> 
> I'm a bit confused today. first day of my last Af was 19/03/10 and I am always 28 day cycle. I was due AF last Fri but did few tests early and got positive, one of them about 3 days early was a CB digi that said prenant 1-2 which fits in right. I did another one last night which is less than a week later and was expecting pregnant 2-3 but it said pregnant 3+. I dont get it as I'm not even a week late. Anyone else had a similar experience. xx
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much - they don't seem to be terribly accurate from other posts I've readon here - apparently the range for each week of pregnancy this early is massive and the test I guess just goes on the average/middle of that range - its prob just that yr hcg is at the higher level of norm! (or yr having twins!!!! Lol!!)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - lol - I did think about that when I saw it. I have been trawling the net but cant see any eg's of CB digi making people further along only the other way around. I couldnt imagine twins altho my mums brother and sister are twins so you never know. How are you feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Well its not beyond the realms of possibility then!!!! Mayb talk to yr mw about it - u never know u might get an early scan to check!!!!
> 
> I'm feeling OK thanks - my sense of smell is starting to ramp up - Co-op smelt weird this morning like they were cooking some sort of meat and sauce in there! and I'm finding I'm really sensitive to the smell of cigs on people!! Seem to have half hour of feeling really sick at 10 every morning - was very nearly sick today! Thats gonna prove fun tomorrow as seeing mw at 9:30!!! Nipples still sore and still feeling the cold oh and have a bladder the size of a thimble at the moment!!!!!
> Stomach still feeling a bit wishy washy at the mo but gonna have a coupe of digestives to try and settle it before I have to go to work in half hr!!!
> 
> how r u feeling?Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing, feel really sorry for u and the others that are feeling sick etc but also a bit jealous, never had ms. I have a dr's appt Fri so will try and get early scan. I feel great got sore bb but other than that feel same as ever. only 5 weeks tho so maybe in the next 2 weeks will start feeling more symptoms. In work so just been for a 5 mile run on my lunch although not sure how long I will be able to keep the running up for as it was tough today.

When did your symptoms kick in?


----------



## Starry Night

My symptoms continue to increase. My boobs are finally hurting in the shower. Not really a good thing, of course! The nausea is increasing to the point where I genuinely feel sick. Puke-worthy nausea for me is always incredibly painful though I have yet to barf. I'm trying to keep it that way.

I still have 3 weeks until my first visit with my obyn/gyne and it seems ages away! lol I just want to get on with this pregnancy.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw Ness - families can be hard work :hugs: It'll all blow over I'm sure. I got wound up on Sunday eve after DDs party and was in a right state. Mum took something the wrong way, these things happen unfotunatly. I hope OH apologises and your Mum sees sense! :hugs:

How is everyone?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:hugs: ness x

Hello december babies 

I cant wait to have a scan just so i can see my little tinkers heart beating :happydance: im thinking positive now, everything will be fine :thumbup:

im just sitting on the settee with kian playing 'guesswho' ohh i do love this game :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> Aw Ness - families can be hard work :hugs: It'll all blow over I'm sure. I got wound up on Sunday eve after DDs party and was in a right state. Mum took something the wrong way, these things happen unfotunatly. I hope OH apologises and your Mum sees sense! :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone?

OH apologised last night and I've told him he can't go upsetting me like that all the time he admitted he was a dickhead lol 

It sounds petty but I don't want to talk to mum unless she apologises or makes the first move I'm done with being a walk over! 

Apart from all the emotional upset and stress, I've been feeling nauseous all afternoon and all yesterday afternoon so thinking my MS is starting to kick in. Haven't actually been sick yet but sure I will end up being! 

Boobs not as sore now but they fluctuate. I've had quite a few cramps and some short sharp nipping pains today too x


----------



## WILSMUM

sady said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies hope your all well today. Congrats to all new BFP's and lovely pic Kerrieann must be lovely to have seen little heartbeat.
> 
> I'm a bit confused today. first day of my last Af was 19/03/10 and I am always 28 day cycle. I was due AF last Fri but did few tests early and got positive, one of them about 3 days early was a CB digi that said prenant 1-2 which fits in right. I did another one last night which is less than a week later and was expecting pregnant 2-3 but it said pregnant 3+. I dont get it as I'm not even a week late. Anyone else had a similar experience. xx
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much - they don't seem to be terribly accurate from other posts I've readon here - apparently the range for each week of pregnancy this early is massive and the test I guess just goes on the average/middle of that range - its prob just that yr hcg is at the higher level of norm! (or yr having twins!!!! Lol!!)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - lol - I did think about that when I saw it. I have been trawling the net but cant see any eg's of CB digi making people further along only the other way around. I couldnt imagine twins altho my mums brother and sister are twins so you never know. How are you feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Well its not beyond the realms of possibility then!!!! Mayb talk to yr mw about it - u never know u might get an early scan to check!!!!
> 
> I'm feeling OK thanks - my sense of smell is starting to ramp up - Co-op smelt weird this morning like they were cooking some sort of meat and sauce in there! and I'm finding I'm really sensitive to the smell of cigs on people!! Seem to have half hour of feeling really sick at 10 every morning - was very nearly sick today! Thats gonna prove fun tomorrow as seeing mw at 9:30!!! Nipples still sore and still feeling the cold oh and have a bladder the size of a thimble at the moment!!!!!
> Stomach still feeling a bit wishy washy at the mo but gonna have a coupe of digestives to try and settle it before I have to go to work in half hr!!!
> 
> how r u feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you poor thing, feel really sorry for u and the others that are feeling sick etc but also a bit jealous, never had ms. I have a dr's appt Fri so will try and get early scan. I feel great got sore bb but other than that feel same as ever. only 5 weeks tho so maybe in the next 2 weeks will start feeling more symptoms. In work so just been for a 5 mile run on my lunch although not sure how long I will be able to keep the running up for as it was tough today.
> 
> When did your symptoms kick in?Click to expand...

Sore nipples from around 5 weeks I think and have queasyness on and off since I found out but thats mainly if I don't eat small regular meals! Until yesterday when the 10am feeling sick kicked in!!! I don't mind it tbh - reminds me whats going on in there and that bubs is doing fine!! With my DS I don't remember having any symptoms till after 12 weeks when it had become common knowledge at work and that was mainly just that my sense of smell was soooo acute that the slightest stench made me wanna hurl!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> Hi gals how is everyone today?
> 
> I'm having a really shitty time atm....
> 
> Wasn't on last night as had a row with OH - stupid argument he spoke to me like shit over something completely not worth mentioning and I got upset, to the point I couldnt stop crying. He came and apologised and we're fine and I said he can't be getting me upset like that cos its not good for me or the baby.
> 
> Anyway spoke to my mum this morning while she was on her way to work just for a moan really as you do, and said I'd had some stabbing pains this morning which I'm sure are normal but they'd worried me a bit since I was so upset last night. She was like "oh for goodness sake stop being stupid" and basically was telling me that I'll push Mark away if I worry about the baby and that I'm getting myself worked up for nothing. I told her I was out of breath talking and walking to work which was true anyway she said she had to go.
> 
> She text me to say sorry but was not the best time to call as she was running late and I was irate and it annoyed her and stuff. I text her back just saying all I wanted were some words of comfort from my mum i.e. don't worry baby will be fine and Mark was just being a dick and I didnt understand why that was so hard. She basically has slagged me off over text telling me I'm OTT, dramatic, pathetic and hard to talk to....WTF?! I'm pregnant of course I'm going to be anxious, I said given she's had 4 kids I thought she'd be a bit more understanding especially being my mum and it was sad I got more support from a group of women I'd never actually met before.
> 
> She sent me a text saying "I still love you and think we need to meet up for a chat" and I said I thought it was best to wait until my hormones had settled a bit as I'm clearly too much for her right now and I don't want to be made to feel like shit every time I have a worry or feel anxious about the pregnancy. She text me back and said
> 
> "As I said drama fukin queen."
> 
> I was so upset, I can't believe she acted this way! It's a good job I have you guys or I'd feel so alone through this!
> 
> Now I just feel slightly astounded that a 45 year old woman could react like this.
> 
> The thing that makes it worse is that we're very close and it makes it even worse. I've decided I don't want her to be my birthing partner cos she'll just call me pathetic and a drama queen in the delivery room and I don't need that.
> 
> It's so sad :cry:
> 
> I don't think I am being unreasonable I just thought of all people my mum would be the person I could turn to the most xx

Oh hunni thats soo awful! Of course yr gonna be a bit hormonal and irritable at the moment its to be expected and u'd have thought that yr mum of all people would understand this. It must be hard for yr OH but yr mum has been through it all herself! I know my DH finds me a bit difficult at times when I'm snappy with him, I tell him I'm pregnant and hormonal and he agrees but says its a reason not an excuse which I know is true but I don't really need to hear it when I'm feeling irritable!!!!
I don't know what to suggest re yr mum, give it a while till u feel calmer and then meet up in a coffe shop somewhere for a chat to clear the air as u do need yr mum round u for support at the moment.
But remember we are always here for you if you need a shoulder to cry on or a rant!
Big :hug: and take care xXx


----------



## Kayley

Nessicle said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Aw Ness - families can be hard work :hugs: It'll all blow over I'm sure. I got wound up on Sunday eve after DDs party and was in a right state. Mum took something the wrong way, these things happen unfotunatly. I hope OH apologises and your Mum sees sense! :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> OH apologised last night and I've told him he can't go upsetting me like that all the time he admitted he was a dickhead lol
> 
> It sounds petty but I don't want to talk to mum unless she apologises or makes the first move I'm done with being a walk over!
> 
> Apart from all the emotional upset and stress, I've been feeling nauseous all afternoon and all yesterday afternoon so thinking my MS is starting to kick in. Haven't actually been sick yet but sure I will end up being!
> 
> Boobs not as sore now but they fluctuate. I've had quite a few cramps and some short sharp nipping pains today too xClick to expand...

I feel your frustration with you mum! I quite often get like that with mine. We just tend to clash and she winds me up! She is so selfish a lot of the time!


----------



## Sunny89

Good morning ladies! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## till bob

hi my names gmma just found we r expecting again due 18th dec really shocked but also excited have u told ur family yet i really want to but then am causious cause im only 6 weeks i told everyone from day 1 wen i was pregnant before and my pregnancy was perfect but scared in case anythin goes wrong wats ur thoughts x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Kayley and WILSMUM! 

Like I said before it's great to know I have support in you guys!! 

Kayley yep me and my mum clash too - they think cos they're your mum that they are constantly right even when you're an adult! 

WILS yeah that's a good idea to meet up later on when we've both calmed down, right now I don't particularly want to speak to her, she's ruined my work day and I feel exhausted anyway but extra worn out cos of getting upset!! Like you said we expect our OH's not to know much and be a bit insensitive sometimes and I'm more likely to cry than lash out and he knows that so should know better lol but mum should defo know better! 

xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Sunny89 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> November 9th so only 5 weeks before my due date!!
> 
> Aww thats exciting, that can be ur little countdown, after ur 21 you know ur bubs will be arriving soon...Click to expand...

I suppose that it one way to look at it!! I'm just worried bubs will try and make an appearence on my birthday!


----------



## till bob

hi just found out im pregnant 6 weeks so due 18th dec really shocked at first but now feelin excited i havent told the family yet i.e moms and dads wats ur thought on this have u told urs yet iv already got a daughter who 2 and i told everyone from day 1 with her and my pregnancy was perfect im just abit more causious with this one i hear of so many mc wats ur thoughts x


----------



## sammiwry

till bob said:


> hi my names gmma just found we r expecting again due 18th dec really shocked but also excited have u told ur family yet i really want to but then am causious cause im only 6 weeks i told everyone from day 1 wen i was pregnant before and my pregnancy was perfect but scared in case anythin goes wrong wats ur thoughts x

Hey Gemma! Congratulations!! 

I haven't told my parents yet as my DH is on exercise and I'm not expecting them to take it well so didn't want to be on my own this week, telling them at the weekend as I have had to tell people at work and one of them's mum is good friends with my mum so need to tell her the sooner the better!!

Your due a day after me too :D


----------



## sady

Nessicle said:


> thank you Kayley and WILSMUM!
> 
> Like I said before it's great to know I have support in you guys!!
> 
> Kayley yep me and my mum clash too - they think cos they're your mum that they are constantly right even when you're an adult!
> 
> WILS yeah that's a good idea to meet up later on when we've both calmed down, right now I don't particularly want to speak to her, she's ruined my work day and I feel exhausted anyway but extra worn out cos of getting upset!! Like you said we expect our OH's not to know much and be a bit insensitive sometimes and I'm more likely to cry than lash out and he knows that so should know better lol but mum should defo know better!
> 
> xxx

Feel sorry for you Nessicle, people seem to forget what its like for us with all these hormones increasing by the second. My Mum is on holiday at the moment but if she was home I prob would have ended up having words this week as I am feeling so sensitive, got no other symptoms ms or anything but could just cry. Been on a meeting with my boss and he asked me to do something - bit of a [email protected] job and I went off on one whereas usually I would just say yes to everything. It's weird because 70% of the day I feel great and in a good mood and then just one thing can be said and I can really get the hump.

I hope your mum texts or calls you later, I am sure she will :flower: x


----------



## till bob

sammiwry said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> hi my names gmma just found we r expecting again due 18th dec really shocked but also excited have u told ur family yet i really want to but then am causious cause im only 6 weeks i told everyone from day 1 wen i was pregnant before and my pregnancy was perfect but scared in case anythin goes wrong wats ur thoughts x
> 
> Hey Gemma! Congratulations!!
> 
> I haven't told my parents yet as my DH is on exercise and I'm not expecting them to take it well so didn't want to be on my own this week, telling them at the weekend as I have had to tell people at work and one of them's mum is good friends with my mum so need to tell her the sooner the better!!
> 
> Your due a day after me too :DClick to expand...

ah congratulations 2 u 2 why arent u expecting them to take it well? i know everyone will be over the moon but i just wanted to get to 12 weeks before telling which i doubt will happen i have told my 2 sis as im being one of there bridesmaids in oct and was so scared she would mad at me cause shes already brought the beautiful bridesmaid dresses but she was great and just said i will just have to be pregnant bridesmaid lol and will just have to get me a maternity bridesmaid dress. So im so worried my parents may find out through sumone else so may have to tell just in case xx


----------



## heyluu

I hope things are better with your mum soon nessicle. I think you did the right thing in putting off your meeting with her for a bit. It will give her some time to think about things and hopefully be more supportive next time. I can relate so much to what you are going through what with the hormones and all...and am also so thankful for this site! Even just reading others posts makes me feel reassured! Take good care sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## heyluu

Kayley said:


> heyluu said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any pressure low in the pelvic area? Im having this weird feeling. It doesnt hurt. It just feels sort of like braxton hicks and kinda scaring me.
> 
> Sounds like your uterus is stretching! :D That is a good signClick to expand...

Whew! I hope thats all it is. Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

sady said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> thank you Kayley and WILSMUM!
> 
> Like I said before it's great to know I have support in you guys!!
> 
> Kayley yep me and my mum clash too - they think cos they're your mum that they are constantly right even when you're an adult!
> 
> WILS yeah that's a good idea to meet up later on when we've both calmed down, right now I don't particularly want to speak to her, she's ruined my work day and I feel exhausted anyway but extra worn out cos of getting upset!! Like you said we expect our OH's not to know much and be a bit insensitive sometimes and I'm more likely to cry than lash out and he knows that so should know better lol but mum should defo know better!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Feel sorry for you Nessicle, people seem to forget what its like for us with all these hormones increasing by the second. My Mum is on holiday at the moment but if she was home I prob would have ended up having words this week as I am feeling so sensitive, got no other symptoms ms or anything but could just cry. Been on a meeting with my boss and he asked me to do something - bit of a [email protected] job and I went off on one whereas usually I would just say yes to everything. It's weird because 70% of the day I feel great and in a good mood and then just one thing can be said and I can really get the hump.
> 
> I hope your mum texts or calls you later, I am sure she will :flower: xClick to expand...

Thanks Sady :flower: I think that is the problem that people forget or don't know what is going on in our bodies plus I think mum's have a habit when their kids get round to having kids of making us feel like we're causing a fuss over nothing! 

I said to my friend who knows at work that the reason mum hasn't heard anyone else asking all these questions is because those other girls she knows or works with who are pregnant have their own mum's to ask these questions and just cos they haven't asked her doesnt mean they haven't asked their own mum's (if that makes sense??). 

I'm not so sure she will text or call I haven't heard from her at all, she's very stubborn and thinks she is always right even with something like this. She will tell all my sisters and it almost feels like she wants them to gang up on me it's pathetic - like being in a playground! xx


----------



## Nessicle

heyluu said:


> I hope things are better with your mum soon nessicle. I think you did the right thing in putting off your meeting with her for a bit. It will give her some time to think about things and hopefully be more supportive next time. I can relate so much to what you are going through what with the hormones and all...and am also so thankful for this site! Even just reading others posts makes me feel reassured! Take good care sweetie. :hugs:

thank you honey :hugs:

I'm glad people agree that I did the right thing - I just don't want any more bad words to be exchanged and I don't want to end up getting upset in the middle of a cafe and I know will end up gettin upset - as you say those hormones hey?! 

They're wrecking me right now! Glad to know I'm not the only one though :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> hi just found out im pregnant 6 weeks so due 18th dec really shocked at first but now feelin excited i havent told the family yet i.e moms and dads wats ur thought on this have u told urs yet iv already got a daughter who 2 and i told everyone from day 1 with her and my pregnancy was perfect im just abit more causious with this one i hear of so many mc wats ur thoughts x

congratulations Gemma! I'm due on 17/12 going by NHS calculator but midwife could end up changing that x


----------



## sammiwry

till bob said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> till bob said:
> 
> 
> hi my names gmma just found we r expecting again due 18th dec really shocked but also excited have u told ur family yet i really want to but then am causious cause im only 6 weeks i told everyone from day 1 wen i was pregnant before and my pregnancy was perfect but scared in case anythin goes wrong wats ur thoughts x
> 
> Hey Gemma! Congratulations!!
> 
> I haven't told my parents yet as my DH is on exercise and I'm not expecting them to take it well so didn't want to be on my own this week, telling them at the weekend as I have had to tell people at work and one of them's mum is good friends with my mum so need to tell her the sooner the better!!
> 
> Your due a day after me too :DClick to expand...
> 
> ah congratulations 2 u 2 why arent u expecting them to take it well? i know everyone will be over the moon but i just wanted to get to 12 weeks before telling which i doubt will happen i have told my 2 sis as im being one of there bridesmaids in oct and was so scared she would mad at me cause shes already brought the beautiful bridesmaid dresses but she was great and just said i will just have to be pregnant bridesmaid lol and will just have to get me a maternity bridesmaid dress. So im so worried my parents may find out through sumone else so may have to tell just in case xxClick to expand...


Me and my mum don't really get on, plus I'm meant to be planning my wedding, still live at home and just generally think she'll be a cow over it. I'm hoping she'll surprise me. But I've set myself up for it to go wrong so I don't get too upset.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> hi just found out im pregnant 6 weeks so due 18th dec really shocked at first but now feelin excited i havent told the family yet i.e moms and dads wats ur thought on this have u told urs yet iv already got a daughter who 2 and i told everyone from day 1 with her and my pregnancy was perfect im just abit more causious with this one i hear of so many mc wats ur thoughts x
> 
> congratulations Gemma! I'm due on 17/12 going by NHS calculator but midwife could end up changing that xClick to expand...

Didn't realise you were due same day as me!! I'd love my midwife to change my date and bring it forward slightly but at the moment just need to get an appointment with her!


----------



## Nessicle

aah cool Sammi! well I'm thinking she might actually push it back rather than bring it forward - some DD calcs have given me 20th some 19th and NHS one gave me 17th so sticking with that for now. 

Sorry to hear your mum is a cow too lol - why do they do this to us hey?! xx


----------



## sady

Nessicle said:


> sady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> thank you Kayley and WILSMUM!
> 
> Like I said before it's great to know I have support in you guys!!
> 
> Kayley yep me and my mum clash too - they think cos they're your mum that they are constantly right even when you're an adult!
> 
> WILS yeah that's a good idea to meet up later on when we've both calmed down, right now I don't particularly want to speak to her, she's ruined my work day and I feel exhausted anyway but extra worn out cos of getting upset!! Like you said we expect our OH's not to know much and be a bit insensitive sometimes and I'm more likely to cry than lash out and he knows that so should know better lol but mum should defo know better!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Feel sorry for you Nessicle, people seem to forget what its like for us with all these hormones increasing by the second. My Mum is on holiday at the moment but if she was home I prob would have ended up having words this week as I am feeling so sensitive, got no other symptoms ms or anything but could just cry. Been on a meeting with my boss and he asked me to do something - bit of a [email protected] job and I went off on one whereas usually I would just say yes to everything. It's weird because 70% of the day I feel great and in a good mood and then just one thing can be said and I can really get the hump.
> 
> I hope your mum texts or calls you later, I am sure she will :flower: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sady :flower: I think that is the problem that people forget or don't know what is going on in our bodies plus I think mum's have a habit when their kids get round to having kids of making us feel like we're causing a fuss over nothing!
> 
> I said to my friend who knows at work that the reason mum hasn't heard anyone else asking all these questions is because those other girls she knows or works with who are pregnant have their own mum's to ask these questions and just cos they haven't asked her doesnt mean they haven't asked their own mum's (if that makes sense??).
> 
> I'm not so sure she will text or call I haven't heard from her at all, she's very stubborn and thinks she is always right even with something like this. She will tell all my sisters and it almost feels like she wants them to gang up on me it's pathetic - like being in a playground! xxClick to expand...

As long as you remember that you and beanie are the most important things at the moment, try to avoid being around people that make you feel unhappy when your feeling a bit low xx


----------



## sammiwry

I've no idea very frustrating isn't it? Doesn't help I have a younger brother who according to mother has the sun shining out of his behind and this gets rubbed in my face!

Ooo my drs dd is 17th and the 2 I've done on the net say 17th too but who knows? Although had an early scan today and all that can be seen is the sac so reckon it could be pushed back too.


----------



## Nessicle

I think you can see the hb after around 6 weeks sammi so you could be right on track! 

Sady thank you hun you're right - that's why I don't want to see her right now until things have calmed a bit cos I hate feeling stressed and anxious at the best of times and she knows I've had depression (last year) so she should at least make an effort to try not to upset me too much - not saying she should tread eggshells but tact and support is what I need right now!


----------



## sammiwry

Yea I know what you mean! My mum knows I can be highly strung at the best of times but some of the stuff she says about my brother just makes me want to scream and say what about me I'm your child too don't forget my feelings. I'm so looking forward to moving out to my own place although I'll miss my dad like mad.

Yea I know, the lady that did the scan said everything is normal and how she'd expect it to be so not too worried now! Just cant wait til my follow up on the 4th may!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm gonna try and get an early scan cos of my anxiety and past depression history and given all the emotional stress I've been under the last couple of days I think I do need one and if she won't send me then I'll pay privately xx


----------



## sammiwry

I found it such a relief even though theres nothing to see really. Makes it much more real and gives DH something to see to prove I'm not just being bitchy for the fun of it!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I would be happy just seeing the heartbeat I know there wouldn't be much else to see at this point anyway


----------



## sammiwry

Yea I walked out of the appointment with a big beaming smile on my face! I know the people that know will look at the pic and think why but still to me its like magic!


----------



## Frankietoo

Congratulations to everyone!

First baby due date confirmed as 19 December. Not the first pregnancy but I have everything crossed this will be a healthy bouncing Christmas bundle of joy.

x


----------



## Nessicle

congrats Frankietoo!! Hope beanie is all well and strong xx


----------



## lilbabylove

oh ness :( so sorry sweetie..I'm a bit behind XD hehe. this is how I feel as well! :\ as my ex does not know what he says and has not talked to me and he wants dna testing done in the womb but I heard this is dangerous..is it? I have no idea why he continues to tell folks it is not his child :( we lived together for pete's sake and I have never cheated will not start with a husband he is an immature prick. :\ anyone know about the dna testing though? heard it's expensive :\


----------



## Sherri81

Grrr, my husband is making me mad. I have an appt out of town today at 1:45. He is a roofer and it is pissing down outside right now. He cannot put a roof on today, and yet when I try to find out if he'll be home in time to look after our son, he won't give me an answer, he just keeps saying he's working! And I know he isn't! I don't understand how he still doesn't get that it is hard to find someone to look after a kid. I can't just call someone spur if the moment and have them say yes they will look after him. It doesn't work that way. People need notice! Grrrr. If it was sunny it would be a different matter because I'd know he was working, but it is raining out; he isn't working.

Rant over, sorry.


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats Frankietoo! :yipee: have added you to the list! :happydance:

Hopefully they can give you an early scan ness, just to put ur mind at rest and if not id defo say go for a private one :happydance: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh sheeri my husband is the same, when i ring to see what time hel be back coz i gotta go out or summin, and need him to have Jake he sais well i just dont know or i havnt a clue coz im so busy! Hes a plasterer i know hes just sitting around waiting most of the day! :haha:


----------



## louise1302

hi can i join you ladies?

i tested at 4 this morning and got a pregnant 1-2 on a CBD my dd by my lmp is 26th

looking forward to getting to know you ladies xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi Louise congratulations :yipee: will add you to the list!! xx


----------



## louise1302

thank you :flower:


----------



## rai

Wow ladies,

Alot has happened since I checked in last. 
First, congrats to all the new dreamers!!!!

@Ness: I agree what everyone else has said. Wait a while until you talk to your mom. If she doesn't call you in a week or so, just call her and arrange to meet up. Life is too short to stay angry at those we love. 

@Sherri: :hugs: Sometimes men are horrible. I'm hoping he gets his butt home to help.

I'm doing ok. Still no symptoms, but I'm trying to be positive. I think Speggy (that's what I call the baby) is healthy and alive. I live in the States and I would love to get a scan somewhere prior to my drs appt (which is not until another 3 weeks). Does anyone know if we have these private scan companies in the US?


----------



## crazy84

Hey guys. I am due at the end of December! Can I join yalls thread? So far everything is going good.... if I could just get myself to stop stressing over things!! lol


----------



## Kerrieann

hi crazy! corse you can join! what is ur edd? xx


----------



## sammiwry

Bless him my dad has remembered to make me dinner but I just don't want to eat it at it doesn't smell nice yet he's used the sauce he always uses for spag bol and he's remembered my grated cheese and brought it up to my room for me :(


----------



## till bob

hi every body im due on 18th dec please can i join xx


----------



## rai

sammiwry said:


> Bless him my dad has remembered to make me dinner but I just don't want to eat it at it doesn't smell nice yet he's used the sauce he always uses for spag bol and he's remembered my grated cheese and brought it up to my room for me :(

Aww. How sweet. Are you having lot of nausea/sickness?

My mom is visiting and has been making me dinner. I have not been having any sickness, but I seem to get full after only eating a small amount. So it takes me a long time to eat dinner. I eat some and then put it aside and then eat some more an hour later... I don't want to hurt her feelings.


----------



## sammiwry

Of course you can join till bob!


----------



## lilbabylove

rai said:


> Wow ladies,
> 
> Alot has happened since I checked in last.
> First, congrats to all the new dreamers!!!!
> 
> @Ness: I agree what everyone else has said. Wait a while until you talk to your mom. If she doesn't call you in a week or so, just call her and arrange to meet up. Life is too short to stay angry at those we love.
> 
> @Sherri: :hugs: Sometimes men are horrible. I'm hoping he gets his butt home to help.
> 
> I'm doing ok. Still no symptoms, but I'm trying to be positive. I think Speggy (that's what I call the baby) is healthy and alive. I live in the States and I would love to get a scan somewhere prior to my drs appt (which is not until another 3 weeks). Does anyone know if we have these private scan companies in the US?

I am in the states too and I am hoping we do! :) I would love some reassurance!


----------



## lilbabylove

ohh and did anyone see my post about the dna testing in womb? :\ spoke to my in laws and they are now set that we should do it..something about a cvs?


----------



## sammiwry

rai said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Bless him my dad has remembered to make me dinner but I just don't want to eat it at it doesn't smell nice yet he's used the sauce he always uses for spag bol and he's remembered my grated cheese and brought it up to my room for me :(
> 
> Aww. How sweet. Are you having lot of nausea/sickness?
> 
> My mom is visiting and has been making me dinner. I have not been having any sickness, but I seem to get full after only eating a small amount. So it takes me a long time to eat dinner. I eat some and then put it aside and then eat some more an hour later... I don't want to hurt her feelings.Click to expand...

Yea I'm suffering quite badly for nausea so nibbling at whatever I have to eat and coming back to it later as I don't want to be sick :(


----------



## till bob

thank you just been to my mom and dads was really tempted to tell i was pregnant but somethings tellin me not to am i just bein strange im only 6 weeks shud i wait before tellin ppl x


----------



## rai

lilbabylove said:


> ohh and did anyone see my post about the dna testing in womb? :\ spoke to my in laws and they are now set that we should do it..something about a cvs?

I'm sure it can be done, but I am not sure at what stage and the risks. I would read up on it. Is there any reason why it has to be done in the womb? If not, that I would just wait until after the baby is born and see if a saliva dna test would work. I wouldn't want to do an evasive tests to the baby in the womb if they were risky and were not medically necessary.


----------



## rai

Time for my nap. :)


----------



## Kerrieann

rai said:


> Time for my nap. :)

LUCKY!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## sammiwry

I've had nap time, got woken up for my dinner.

Till bob I haven't told my parents yet but I am expecting them to take it badly so am waiting til my DH is back to tell this weekend.


----------



## Kerrieann

congrats till bob! ill add you on now :yipee: xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you rai and lilbabylove!

lilbabylove - sorry your OH is treating you like that, what an insult to suggest the baby isnt his! As if you would lie! 

rai - you're right it's not worth staying angry will see what happens over the next week or so! She's not text me or anything and has complained to my sister about me so don't think it will blow over very soon lol


----------



## Nessicle

girls OH bought me some Sainsbury's Value soft scoop ice cream - doesnt say on it that it's made with pasturised milk......

can I eat it?? Its not home made or anything....


----------



## sammiwry

That's not good Vanessa :( 

lilbabylove how nasty is that?! I'd be absolutely beside myself if DH had said that to me!!


----------



## till bob

sammiwry said:


> I've had nap time, got woken up for my dinner.
> 
> Till bob I haven't told my parents yet but I am expecting them to take it badly so am waiting til my DH is back to tell this weekend.

im sure they will be fine im sure mine will be happy but i hear of so many things goin wrong duno whether its better to wait i told ppl from day 1 with my daughter and i was fine but not so sure this time round x Nap forgot how nice those were dont get chance now iv already got one make the most of it ladies who r on there first babies i used to love those afternoon sleeps xx


----------



## Kerrieann

ugh im the same,i sooo miss the naps and lay ins! :haha: Defo make the most of it while you can! xx


----------



## sammiwry

What is a lay in? I get up at 5 for work so anything past 7 is a lay in anyway!


----------



## till bob

r u girls feelin the same tummy cramps and strains i seem to be gettin them quite alot at the min i dont remember gettin them as much with my first or perhaps iv just forgotten x


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha, i remember lay ins till 10/11 at weekends! Absolute bliss


----------



## Nessicle

till bob I've had lots of aches and cramps over the last couple of days, also my tummy feels really achey sorta in my lower abdomen

Sammi - I know it sucks but I just don't want to apologise first just yet as I think she was in the wrong...


----------



## sammiwry

Till bob yes, I'm having cramps but been told its perfectly normal so not too worried but I was given an EPU appointment to put my mind at rest and since then they seem to have eased off a lot.

I'd have to agree that you weren't in the wrong from what you've said. Like you say all you wanted was a bit of reassurance.


----------



## lilbabylove

oh ladies thank you so much! I always know you all support me and everyone else here it is so comforting!

Rai- I did look into it since I've been off the forums and well it is very expensive and the risk IS there so I told him. He said, oh well he doesn't want a baby "that isn not his" to have his last name and he said he won't be there when I give birth. Also, because my benefits technically run out July when our divorce will be finalized but they are giving me prenatals til baby is born. So, he is trying to tell the marine corps that he was out of state during the times I concieved (but all of our friends back in nc know this is NOT true because we were hanging out with them all week!) and that he needs a dna test so he is pushing me to get one before birth and it makes me so uncomfortable! :(


----------



## sammiwry

Oo lilbabylove what a position to be put in! *hugs* I certainly don't envy you. Hopefully you can sort it all out though without too much more hassle and stress!!


----------



## WillowRose

Hey Ness I'm so sorry for yoU, but I understand, my mother and I never get along, I haven't told her about the pregnancy yet because well first we want to make sure everything is well before tellig people and second, I know she will put me down with all her will like she does on a normal day, but hopefully everything will get better for you.

I've also been very iritable mainly to OH but to other people too, he always asks me what's wrong and it just make me more angry, but I try to do my best to stay calm. Also last night I was so sore all over and for the past week my nipples have been soooooooo sore, it's killing me, but I don't need them to get any bigger, they're big enough! Haha.
I've also been getting nauseous around the same time each night, other then that I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## heyluu

So I am 5 weeks now. And today had a glob of blood in the toillette. I am freaking out a bit. Is this normal at all? Has anyone had blood?


----------



## Sherri81

When it comes to blood, I think there is no 'normal' really during pregnancy. You will find people who have huge bleeds only to go on and have normal pregnancies, and you will hear of others who had a tiny drop of blood once and they will miscarry. So there is no 'normal.' The general rule of thumb seems to be this, if there is ALOT of blood, go to the hospital as obviously you don't want to risk a hemmorage, if there is pain accompanying the blood, go to the hospital, and if you are very nervous or had prior complications with another pregnancy, go to the hospital. I can tell you this though, as long as they don't think its an ectopic, most Drs/hospitals will tell you to just go home and relax and take it easy because there is nothing they can do really. As sucky as it is (and trust me, it is), before about 23 weeks pregnant, hospitals won't do much to intervene in pregnancy complications. At least in Canada they don't.

Ness, sorry about your mom, but I would let her come to you. I can't even fathom people that have problems with their moms, because my mom and I get along great! So I don't even know how to answer this. My mom is always squirreling money away to me and DH when we are having problems, and she is always calling to find out how I am etc etc... We talk almost every day. My dad and I on the other hand..... now thats a different story. Sucks so bad that she can't even reassure you though; I thought thats what parents were here for.

Congrats to all the new BFPs. Can't even remember them all as it seems there are like 15 new ones a day! Kerrianne, I don't even know how you remember everyone to add them to the list.

So I just got back from my OB. We did another ultrasound, and there was a heartbeat, so yeah me!! BUT, the ultrasound was a really bad, old, portable one, and I didn't have a full bladder, so the picture quality sucked! We could barely see the flickering heart because everything was so fuzzy, and she couldn't get the BPM because she couldn't find the button to get it, and she couldn't get a good view to do measurements from. She got a really bad image to take measurements from, and she said its around 7weeks 1 day, but she said with the picture quality, that could be off by a few days. She is happy with how everything looks. The gestational sca was easier for her to measure, and she got it at 7 weeks 4 days. So everything appears to be going fine so far, knock on wood.... I asked her about a deliver plan, just in case I get there, and she said I won't deliver at my hometown hospital, I will be induced at 37 weeks in her hospital, as they need to control the end of the heparin and some other stuff. So no matter what my due date is, I will proabably end up as a November mom, but I'm not leaving here. I have to see my OB every 2 weeks throughout the pregnancy, and I will have a scan every two weeks. And it sounds like she is still planning for a cerclage sometime around 12 weeks.


----------



## lilbabylove

aww great sherri!! that is so great! and I would also agree..call the doctor..I had spotting and they brought me right in because any bleeding is NOT normal don't let anyone tell you otherwise! but my bean is okay! *knock on wood*!! :) good luck sweetheart.


----------



## heyluu

lilbabylove said:


> aww great sherri!! that is so great! and I would also agree..call the doctor..I had spotting and they brought me right in because any bleeding is NOT normal don't let anyone tell you otherwise! but my bean is okay! *knock on wood*!! :) good luck sweetheart.

I went in. They drew blood to check my hcg levels and will have results late tomorrow. Will draw again on Friday to compare...so I wont know untill Monday. She also looked at my cervix and said it looks closed to her. And no cramping or blood since. It really surprised me to see that in the toillette and now I am scared.


----------



## lilbabylove

at 5 weeks is when I had spotting..I truly believe you will be okay..they only took my bloods once so far which was surprising to me since I spotted :/ but I know everyone says every two days but I'm afraid my doctor doesn't take me very seriously because I am now single heh


----------



## Sherri81

Lilbabylove, the only way I've heard they can do interuterine DNA testing is by testing is through amniocentisis or they test something from the umbilical cord ( I think ). Either way, both are risky procedures. If they don't need to be done for a medical purpose then I dont think many Drs would do it. If it's just for DNA purposes most Drs will have you wait til the baby is born to do a saliva or blood test. As far as I know, DNA test also cost a lot of money. I think you need to tell your Ex to buzz off. If it's that important to him, he'll wait.


----------



## heyluu

lilbabylove said:


> at 5 weeks is when I had spotting..I truly believe you will be okay..they only took my bloods once so far which was surprising to me since I spotted :/ but I know everyone says every two days but I'm afraid my doctor doesn't take me very seriously because I am now single heh

Thanks...I really hope so.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hope everything will be ok heylulu, :hugs:

5+1 and still no symtoms, and this is why im so convinced hes another boy :haha: i must say, if i have a pregnancy like my other 2 then ill be fine (symtom wise) :thumbup:

hope u ladies are ok xXx


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

heyluu sure everything will be fine honey :hugs: please keep us informed what they say though! My friend had bad cramping and bleeding with her first and was put on bed rest for a few weeks and she delivered a big healthy baby xx

Well heard nothing from my mum, was thinking back to how unsupportive she's been, like I said she can't wait to be a grandma but she's the sorta person who is always putting people down perhaps because she feels insecure I don't know, but I remember telling her when I first found out I was pregnant that I was hugely bloated and saying it said in my baby book that it's normal though and she poo poo'd it and said you've had every symptom in that book - which was untrue I told her there were plenty of things I hadn't had that were in the book! 

She also said yesterday that by me being anxious and worrying that the baby is ok like every first time mother does, that I'll end up pushing Mark away - WTF?! He's been perfect last night he even went to buy me some ice cream bless him, did all the cleaning before I got home from work too. 

Anyway I won't get in touch with her, she's made me feel like shit and ruined the excitement for herself so it's her own fault. She can come to me with an apology! 

So I am a total tea monster and had to replace my caffeinated tea with decaff cos I loved my tea but I seem to have gone off it now! The thought turns my stomach and food in general turns my stomach so having to force bits down my throat to make sure I'm eating, I'm fine with fruit though which is not a bad thing! Also can manage plain pasta but as I'm a coeliac I have to have special corn made pasta which is difficult to buy while I'm at work so going to have to start making it at home! 

I'm still freezing constantly and my nipples are so sensitive that my maternity bra is even rubbing on them! 6 weeks tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## CandJ

Hey ladies.

How's everyone doing?

This morning I've woken up with absolutley nothing. Was expecting the morning sickness to start setting in around now like it did with my daughter but nope nothing. 

So I'm 5 weeks today and it's also mine and my other half's anniversary. Good day


----------



## wishingforbub

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hope everything will be ok heylulu, :hugs:
> 
> 5+1 and still no symtoms, and this is why im so convinced hes another boy :haha: i must say, if i have a pregnancy like my other 2 then ill be fine (symtom wise) :thumbup:
> 
> hope u ladies are ok xXx

Hey Mommy2kian.. i just went on Kaden's gonetoosoon site. I am so touched by your experience, and so sorry you had to go through that. So heartbreaking. I am proud of you that you were strong an pulled through it. You are so brave. All the best for the new pregnancy. xxx:baby:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning! 

Mommy2kian, I had no symptoms with DD either - so you never know!? I also visited Kadens site, and what a gorgeous little angel you have. I couldnt stop the tears and I just want to give you a hug. Noone should have to experience what you have gone through. It's so lovely that Kadens blessed you with another baby :hugs: 

I am off for my bookin appointment soon - and scan tomorrow...which I am SO nervous about!


----------



## Nessicle

good luck Nikki let me know what happens I've got mine on Tuesday!


----------



## Tink2312

Ooo I'm a december too!! The due date calculators put us at 19th December but haven't had the dating scan or anything yet so I guess theres room for movement! 
I'm soooo impatient lol, can't wait to have a scan and to reach 12 weeks and breathe a big sigh of relief and then just focus on the remainder... I'm just over 6 weeks at the mo, it all seems so far away!


----------



## Kerrieann

awww congtas tink! :yipee: will add you to our list :happydance: xx


----------



## beanni #1

Hi Kerrie, sorry if I missed this (its hard to keep up with you ladies) but how did your scan go?


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi beani, it went brill thanks! i posted a pic on, think its a few pages back now. Everything was where it was meant to be, saw heart beating and got put back to the 6th dec! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

just had my booking in appointment with the midwife and shes put my edd at 2nd december - sure this'll change again when I have my dating scan on the 17th may though!!!


----------



## beanni #1

Kerrieann said:


> Hi beani, it went brill thanks! i posted a pic on, think its a few pages back now. Everything was where it was meant to be, saw heart beating and got put back to the 6th dec! xx

Great, glad all is well :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

That will probly change at ur scan willsmum, do you want me to change it anyway or wait till ur scan? x


----------



## Nessicle

:sick: 

I can't eat anything and feel so exhausted :( only thing I fancy is watermelon! Don't even think I can get it from the tiny Tesco next to where I work boo!


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> That will probly change at ur scan willsmum, do you want me to change it anyway or wait till ur scan? x

probably just wait till my next scan its only about 3 weeks and a few days away now!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just had my booking appointment, got my notes adn bounty pack! 

I'm officially pregnant now. Just hoping all is well now with the scan tomorrow! *cross fingers and toes*
She gave me EDD of 4/12/09 but I know I ov late and I didnt conceive til around 21st March, we'll see what happens when I ave my dating scan! 

How long did it take for your 12 weeks scan appointments to come through once you'd seen the midwife?


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> I just had my booking appointment, got my notes adn bounty pack!
> 
> I'm officially pregnant now. Just hoping all is well now with the scan tomorrow! *cross fingers and toes*
> She gave me EDD of 4/12/09 but I know I ov late and I didnt conceive til around 21st March, we'll see what happens when I ave my dating scan!
> 
> How long did it take for your 12 weeks scan appointments to come through once you'd seen the midwife?

I had my booking appointment this am and I didn't get a bounty pack :(

I booked my dating scan myself when I was at the hospital for my early scan last week so don't know about that one! Sorry!


----------



## JodiesFirst

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum this is my first post and first baby!!!!!! I found out I was pregnant a couple of weeks ago and i'm over the moon because when i was 19 was told I have pcos and was told it would be hard for me to conceive! I have my first scan next thursday so I'm a bit nervous. 
I have worked out so far that i'm approx 5 weeks and 5 days so far I've had what is feels like on and off period pains and lower back pains I'm just so nervous of miscarrying.

Hope someone can help me 

Love Jodie xxxxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks ladies for saying my angel is beautiful, he was literally an angel, i do miss him! :flower:

Ness im sorry your moms being like that to you, but glad marks spoiling you with the icecream and tidying up!!! which reminds me i best get the hoover out boo, i hate hoovering and ironing, ironing is the worst!

my oncologist is writing to the hospital to try and get me an early scan for around 8 weeks, so only 3 weeks away :happydance:

nikki i love my bounty pack i keep reading the leaflets and book over and over :lol: i got midwife next wednesday again i think it has actually sunk in now that im having another baby :dance:

enjoy the rest of your day hunnies :hugs:

good luck to those with upcomming scans, not that you'll need it ;) xXx


----------



## lilbabylove

oh sherri, thank you! :) I looked into it and that is what I saw as well.. The cost was out of this world and I won't pay for something that I am positive about to begin with so I told him he needs to wait until baby is born he never responded to me..oh well. If he is not there when the baby is born I swear to you all I will want to kill him. :\ thanks though again..

how is everyone feeling today? I think I'm getting a UTI..but I pee every hour and it is alot so I don't understand how I've possibly gotten one!! :(


----------



## Sherri81

That doesn't really sound like a uti, I thought with uti's you would pee more frequently with less coming out.

I am going to be so glad when Greg is in school today. He is driving me nuts with not listening. He won't get out of bed when I tell him too, doesn't dress himself anymore, growls at me then ignores me when I tell him to brush his teeth.... It's getting ridiculous! And he knows I will smack his butt and give him time out for this, so I don't know why he keeps doing it.

Hubby and Greg are leaving on a trip tomorrow. I was debating going with them, but I don't think I can handle an 8 hour drive with the queasy feeling I've been having. I've also got diarhea off and on, so that Is another deciding factor. I think it'll be nice here for 3 days without them, but I don't know who'll give me my shots.


----------



## Nessicle

well I feel :sick: nearly puked earlier on, feel so exhausted and sick and tired and have a headache from hell and stuck in damn work til 5.30pm! Noticed nausea starts around 1.30pm ish in the afternoon and lasts til I go to bed which is the most part of my day but hey it means beanie is thriving lol 

absolutely everything I think of to eat turns my stomach. Even water bleugh, managing ginger ale and dry biscuits right now....

I have coeliac disease so can't eat regular ginger biscuits or toast or anything so struggling to find anything that doesnt turn my stomach


----------



## lilbabylove

Oh ness I am so sorry! I have SLE Lupus so I understand having chronic illness :\ 
Morning sickness is the worst huh? I have been NOW having it all day from the am to the night anytime I try to eat the smell of food makes me want to gag and after I shove food down my belly it just comes up :\

oh and sherri, yeah I don't know :\ it just kinda hurts to pee (tmi I know) and there was a slight tinge of blood in my urine (I know I am strange but I think it is funny how yellow your pee becomes during pregnancy haha even though you pee once an hour!! ha) and it was like orangey red :( but now it is gone hmm I am going to take a nap haha


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh my friends mum has lupus that's tough going chick!! Hope you're managing to get lots of rest! 

I kinda think the sickness is sucky but also I like it cos it means that beanie is doing good! 

You should head to the docs hun could be a UTI especially if it hurts when you pee! 

I've noticed my urine is like a light green colour and I'm drinking tons of water and peeing about twice an hour lol


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies!!

I have been reading your posts for the last few days but thought I would join the fun! Wld be nice to be able to share things! I think I am about 3/4 weeks but not sure atm and not sure what date that would place me at!

I took a test last Tues and got a v faint line so thought it was wrong until i took a different test a bit later and there was another line. Husband bought a digi test which came up a definite 'yes' and we couldn't believbe it!! We've been triyng for 3/5 years and had given up, so its just crazy!

Anyway, have been having sore BB a lil exhaustion and slightly sore lower back, but thats it so far. Only eaely days though. Am currently waiting for a blood test result to see if my hormone lvl increases so fngers crossed all is ok. Wld be devastated if it all goes wrong.

Its just so nice to come on here and read other stories, so thank you all! Looking forward to (hopefully) continuing down the road!

Lisa


----------



## lilbabylove

oh hodbert! welcome sweetheart! Hope you are staying in here as well! I bet you are! :) 

and Ness, yes it is hard and that might be why my exhaustion has grown to new extremes since becoming pregnant haha I sleep for atleast 10 to more hours a night..wake up, eat, and then take a nap for a few hours. Wake up, eat, and take another nap and do it all over again each day haha.. I also have MS so my body has been aching worse during pregnancy but I think that is where my fear of losing bean comes in because I have APS because of my lupus and it has been known to cause recurrent miscarriages and am praying to not be another statistic! :(


----------



## louise1302

evening ladies :) 

awww nessicle sorry youre feeling so rough :( 

hi hodbert :wave:

im not too bad today ladies , slight headache slight icky feeling but nothing too major, i tend to feel more sick in the middle of the night

im tempted to do another digi to se if my levels are rising though as i got 1-2 i want to see a 3+ is that bad?


----------



## Nessicle

aww darling :hugs: you've had it really tough honey! I thought I had poor health! 

I know your baby is going nowhere you've got a strong one in there and you're doing all the right things resting and looking after yourself


----------



## Nessicle

louise1302 said:


> evening ladies :)
> 
> awww nessicle sorry youre feeling so rough :(
> 
> hi hodbert :wave:
> 
> im not too bad today ladies , slight headache slight icky feeling but nothing too major, i tend to feel more sick in the middle of the night
> 
> im tempted to do another digi to se if my levels are rising though as i got 1-2 i want to see a 3+ is that bad?

thanks honey - it's lifted a little now so able to face the bus journey home thankfully lol!

I would wait til you're at 5 weeks - I did my last digi at 5+1 and got 3+ you would probs get "2-3" atm which is still a rise and right for where you are :thumbup:


----------



## louise1302

i got a 1-2 ealy yesterday morning but i cant say it was fmu because i only held on for 2 hours LOL i went to the loo at 2 am and again at 4 and couldnt resist doing it, maybe id have got the 2-3 with fmu who knows, i think ill get i digi over the weekend to see if its gone up


----------



## louise1302

omg :lol: am i reading you only joined in jan and have managed to rack up over 5000 posts? its took me almost 2 years to do half that :rofl:


----------



## heyluu

So I got my results back..hcg levels were 6,386. Have to go back in on Friday for another one and wont know untill Monday. Its going to be a long weekend. Absolutely no symptoms today. Even took my prenatals on an empty stomach and no sickness. Blah. Maybe I am out.


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Heyluu. I am praying for you and the little one.:hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Am feeling hormonal and irritable again today and DH is being annoying and snappy and then telling me I'm snappiing when hes worse than me today!!! I went up the allotment with him and my DS when he got home from work and as I can't actually do any digging or anything thought I'd take my book to read today which would have been fine if the sun hadn't done a disappearing act!! So I'm sat up there freezing my tits off, tired and bored and all I get from DH is "you didn't have to come up" "you don't want to be here do u" "well go home then" and generally snapping at me!! I feel the cold at the best of times but just lately I'm struggling to keep warm at home let alone sat out in a bloody Cumbrian field! I wouldn't mind if it was only an hr once or twice a week but its been 2+ hrs every night this week!!
Arrrggghhhhh!
Rant over!


----------



## heyluu

Thank you. I am so sad today. My husband isnt being supportive at all. Just came home last night and slept. I feel so alone. If I loose this baby it will be my first m/c.


----------



## louise1302

fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## hodbert

Heyluu fingers crossed for you and hope everything is ok. I'm waiting for my second blood test results atm x


----------



## rai

There's been a cancellation at the dr's! I am going in for my 1st appt in an hour (otherwise it was 3 weeks from now). Wish me luck. I am sooooo nervous.


----------



## heyluu

rai said:


> There's been a cancellation at the dr's! I am going in for my 1st appt in an hour (otherwise it was 3 weeks from now). Wish me luck. I am sooooo nervous.

:thumbup: good luck to you...fingers crossed!


----------



## xkirstyx

hey guys not been on here for a few days and there is to meny pages to catch up on! hope everyone is ok! i was at docs yesterday and my edd is the 15th. got mw booking in app in 2weeks but i also booked an early scan for thursday coz im freaking out and need to know been is ok as iv been having a lot of pain when i have been sleeping and just wake but but then its goes and im fine? xxx


----------



## Mom2girlz

Haven't been to the doc yet, but from my last period, I am due December 21st. Hoping for a boy!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> morning girls!
> 
> heyluu sure everything will be fine honey :hugs: please keep us informed what they say though! My friend had bad cramping and bleeding with her first and was put on bed rest for a few weeks and she delivered a big healthy baby xx
> 
> Well heard nothing from my mum, was thinking back to how unsupportive she's been, like I said she can't wait to be a grandma but she's the sorta person who is always putting people down perhaps because she feels insecure I don't know, but I remember telling her when I first found out I was pregnant that I was hugely bloated and saying it said in my baby book that it's normal though and she poo poo'd it and said you've had every symptom in that book - which was untrue I told her there were plenty of things I hadn't had that were in the book!
> 
> She also said yesterday that by me being anxious and worrying that the baby is ok like every first time mother does, that I'll end up pushing Mark away - WTF?! He's been perfect last night he even went to buy me some ice cream bless him, did all the cleaning before I got home from work too.
> 
> Anyway I won't get in touch with her, she's made me feel like shit and ruined the excitement for herself so it's her own fault. She can come to me with an apology!
> 
> So I am a total tea monster and had to replace my caffeinated tea with decaff cos I loved my tea but I seem to have gone off it now! The thought turns my stomach and food in general turns my stomach so having to force bits down my throat to make sure I'm eating, I'm fine with fruit though which is not a bad thing! Also can manage plain pasta but as I'm a coeliac I have to have special corn made pasta which is difficult to buy while I'm at work so going to have to start making it at home!
> 
> I'm still freezing constantly and my nipples are so sensitive that my maternity bra is even rubbing on them! 6 weeks tomorrow :happydance: xx

Sorry to hear she still hasn't been in contact Vanessa :(

All my bra's are rubbing too, might try and see if I can use DH's discount in La Senza to get some new pretty ones this weekend.

I have felt awful all day, can't get warm and then the next minute I'm too hot :(


----------



## lilbabylove

oh ness, thank you..I needed that! My health never got me down I've been dealing with Lupus for 5 years now and MS for only 2 and when I'm not going through a flare for months at end then it's a good time in my life :) how long have you had coeliac? I know two people with that it's no fun :\ 

and heyluu are they not good numbers for 5 weeks? maybe they can do a scan it might put your mind to rest :\


----------



## calliebaby

I have a chart here that says for 1-2 months, HCG should be between 5000 and 200,000. So it would appear that your numbers are normal.
I got this range from my doctor.


----------



## sammiwry

Has everyone been told there HCG levels after they've had blood tests taken by there midwife??


----------



## lilbabylove

sammi, no..no one told me my hcg levels which worried me but then I had a scan and saw the heartbeat so it put me to ease :) but would fkn LOVE if someone could take my blood SOON and tell me my levels ughhhh they make me soooo angry here! :\ they shouldnt want to mess with hormonal pregnant women lol


----------



## calliebaby

I haven't had mine taken yet. This report was from December when they thought I was pregnant but wasn't. I don't get my bloods taken till next Thursday when I am 8 weeks. I am going to ask for a copy of my results though.


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo ok, yeah I'm having a scan 4th May and I'll be 7w3d would I see baby's heartbeat then or is it still too early??


----------



## JJL

Hi

New here! found out a few days ago I am pregnant with my first. By my calculations I think I'm going to be due 24th Dec! Could be an interesting Christmas...

Gotta have a scan on Monday because I had a bit of bleeding yesterday. Hopefully just the implantation bleed tho.


----------



## sammiwry

Welcome JJL hope it all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## louise1302

welcome jjl, good luck for tomorrow

ive never been given my hcg results, i just need to buy some more tests lol


----------



## hodbert

Good luck with ur appoitment Rai!

Hi JJL!!

Hoping my doc tells me my HCG levels, when he finally rings. It was supposed to be 'this afternoon', it's 3.20pm now! I'm sat willing the phone to ring!!


----------



## Starry Night

heyluu said:


> So I got my results back..hcg levels were 6,386. Have to go back in on Friday for another one and wont know untill Monday. Its going to be a long weekend. Absolutely no symptoms today. Even took my prenatals on an empty stomach and no sickness. Blah. Maybe I am out.

:hugs: My numbers weren't much higher when I got my early tests done. I had around 10,200 at 6-7 weeks and yet the docs were able to find a steady heart beat on the ultrasound. I don't want to give you false hope but it IS possible that your bub is still OK.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.:flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies hope ur all ok?

Congrats to the new ladies have added you to the list :yipee: x

Heyluu hope everything goes ok ive got everything crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## heyluu

Starry Night said:


> heyluu said:
> 
> 
> So I got my results back..hcg levels were 6,386. Have to go back in on Friday for another one and wont know untill Monday. Its going to be a long weekend. Absolutely no symptoms today. Even took my prenatals on an empty stomach and no sickness. Blah. Maybe I am out.
> 
> :hugs: My numbers weren't much higher when I got my early tests done. I had around 10,200 at 6-7 weeks and yet the docs were able to find a steady heart beat on the ultrasound. I don't want to give you false hope but it IS possible that your bub is still OK.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes.:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you. I am trying not to get my hopes up, or get overly upset yet. It is really hard though. Mostly I just feel numb right now with my husband being a jerk and all. Its amazing what a wee bit of support or a complete lack thereof :cry:can do for the spirit.


----------



## sammiwry

I'm alright now, nothing is sore, nothing aches so I'm quite pleased, just hope I can keep dinner down though :(

Hows you today kerrieann?


----------



## sammiwry

heyluu said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heyluu said:
> 
> 
> So I got my results back..hcg levels were 6,386. Have to go back in on Friday for another one and wont know untill Monday. Its going to be a long weekend. Absolutely no symptoms today. Even took my prenatals on an empty stomach and no sickness. Blah. Maybe I am out.
> 
> :hugs: My numbers weren't much higher when I got my early tests done. I had around 10,200 at 6-7 weeks and yet the docs were able to find a steady heart beat on the ultrasound. I don't want to give you false hope but it IS possible that your bub is still OK.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I am trying not to get my hopes up, or get overly upset yet. It is really hard though. Mostly I just feel numb right now with my husband being a jerk and all. Its amazing what a wee bit of support or a complete lack thereof :cry:can do for the spirit.Click to expand...


We are always here for you though. :hugs:


----------



## lilbabylove

sammiwry said:


> Ooo ok, yeah I'm having a scan 4th May and I'll be 7w3d would I see baby's heartbeat then or is it still too early??

you can't hear it but you can see it! I had mine done at 5 weeks 6 days and they found a heartbeat of 109 bpm! :) so yes you will and if they don't then they would tell you and they would be concerned :\ so praying you see a heartbeat! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

ugh im thinking the same, i havnt fancied anything all day so have just cooked some potato croquettes so gunna see if they stay down... Im feeling even more exausted as the days go on tho :-( xx


----------



## Kerrieann

And my scan was at 7weeks 1 day and i didnt hear it either but saw it


----------



## jazmine18

hi all hope your ok!..went to the doctors today, she just asked me when my last period was and i told her but then told her i only had sex on the one day that month, and my periods are pretty irregular, so she wants me to have a scan, and i should get one before the end of next week! yippee!.xx


----------



## 2016

heyluu said:


> So I got my results back..hcg levels were 6,386. Have to go back in on Friday for another one and wont know untill Monday. Its going to be a long weekend. Absolutely no symptoms today. Even took my prenatals on an empty stomach and no sickness. Blah. Maybe I am out.

Your number is looking pretty good according to Betabase :thumbup:
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Hope it goes up nicely for you tomorrow. Apparently doubling time for numbers over 1500 can be 72 hours instead of 48. Also, some studies have shown that being dehydrated can negatively affect your betas :shrug: don't know how true this is but I figure it can't hurt to drink more water!

Lots of sticky :dust: for you. xx


----------



## sammiwry

lilbabylove said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo ok, yeah I'm having a scan 4th May and I'll be 7w3d would I see baby's heartbeat then or is it still too early??
> 
> you can't hear it but you can see it! I had mine done at 5 weeks 6 days and they found a heartbeat of 109 bpm! :) so yes you will and if they don't then they would tell you and they would be concerned :\ so praying you see a heartbeat! :)Click to expand...

See I had a scan yesterday at 5 weeks 5 days which was this:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/RIMG0095.jpg

Which she said is normal for that far?!

Kerrieann I'm the same, got to the point now where I don't want to eat as seeing it as a waste of food :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

lilbabylove said:


> oh ness, thank you..I needed that! My health never got me down I've been dealing with Lupus for 5 years now and MS for only 2 and when I'm not going through a flare for months at end then it's a good time in my life :) how long have you had coeliac? I know two people with that it's no fun :\

you're a strong lady! my bad health led to depression last year but it was because I was continually ill and ended up with chronic fatigue syndrome too. Have had it about 4 years now - the docs spent years misdiagnosing me with PID and chlamydia and alsorts as they wouldnt listen to me when I told them where pain was it was awful. They did so many test and procedures including a laparoscopy. They even told me I'd ruined my own fertility getting PID!! I'd never had a sexually transmitted disease! 

Anyway officially got diagnosed in February this year finally! It's been a tough slog though ended up with continual chest infections and pleurisy and gastroenteritis it was awful that's why I got depression. But I was on tablets for a year and managed to wean myself off them slowly before ttc! 

Very proud of myself - have my shaky moments but then don't we all?! :flower:


----------



## lilbabylove

sammiwry said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo ok, yeah I'm having a scan 4th May and I'll be 7w3d would I see baby's heartbeat then or is it still too early??
> 
> you can't hear it but you can see it! I had mine done at 5 weeks 6 days and they found a heartbeat of 109 bpm! :) so yes you will and if they don't then they would tell you and they would be concerned :\ so praying you see a heartbeat! :)Click to expand...
> 
> See I had a scan yesterday at 5 weeks 5 days which was this:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/RIMG0095.jpg
> 
> Which she said is normal for that far?!
> 
> Kerrieann I'm the same, got to the point now where I don't want to eat as seeing it as a waste of food :dohh:Click to expand...

hmm :\ mine was at 5 weeks 6 days and we saw alot more..maybe it was just the machine sweetie.


----------



## hodbert

So frustrated!!! After waiting to hear from docs all day about blood test results, having being told this morning we would hear this afternoon, I have just rung after hearing nothing. Woman said it will be tomorrow before we hear....grr!!! Hate waiting!!!


----------



## sammiwry

lilbabylove said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo ok, yeah I'm having a scan 4th May and I'll be 7w3d would I see baby's heartbeat then or is it still too early??
> 
> you can't hear it but you can see it! I had mine done at 5 weeks 6 days and they found a heartbeat of 109 bpm! :) so yes you will and if they don't then they would tell you and they would be concerned :\ so praying you see a heartbeat! :)Click to expand...




lilbabylove said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo ok, yeah I'm having a scan 4th May and I'll be 7w3d would I see baby's heartbeat then or is it still too early??
> 
> you can't hear it but you can see it! I had mine done at 5 weeks 6 days and they found a heartbeat of 109 bpm! :) so yes you will and if they don't then they would tell you and they would be concerned :\ so praying you see a heartbeat! :)Click to expand...
> 
> See I had a scan yesterday at 5 weeks 5 days which was this:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/RIMG0095.jpg
> 
> Which she said is normal for that far?!
> 
> Kerrieann I'm the same, got to the point now where I don't want to eat as seeing it as a waste of food :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> hmm :\ mine was at 5 weeks 6 days and we saw alot more..maybe it was just the machine sweetie.Click to expand...

Hmmm or maybe I'm not actually that far along?? I'll find out May 4th either way :shrug:


----------



## lilbabylove

Nessicle said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> oh ness, thank you..I needed that! My health never got me down I've been dealing with Lupus for 5 years now and MS for only 2 and when I'm not going through a flare for months at end then it's a good time in my life :) how long have you had coeliac? I know two people with that it's no fun :\
> 
> you're a strong lady! my bad health led to depression last year but it was because I was continually ill and ended up with chronic fatigue syndrome too. Have had it about 4 years now - the docs spent years misdiagnosing me with PID and chlamydia and alsorts as they wouldnt listen to me when I told them where pain was it was awful. They did so many test and procedures including a laparoscopy. They even told me I'd ruined my own fertility getting PID!! I'd never had a sexually transmitted disease!
> 
> Anyway officially got diagnosed in February this year finally! It's been a tough slog though ended up with continual chest infections and pleurisy and gastroenteritis it was awful that's why I got depression. But I was on tablets for a year and managed to wean myself off them slowly before ttc!
> 
> Very proud of myself - have my shaky moments but then don't we all?! :flower:Click to expand...

oh girl you have pleurisy as well?! I have had that for 5 years and always am sick with pneumonia and in and out of hospitals..also have pericarditis which is heart disease. I definitely feel your pain! :( I was so young and none of my friends understood what I was going through (they still dont because they are ignorant pricks unfortunately) and I had no friends and would stay at home all alone so when people say to me "oh being a young mom you're going to give up all of your freedom" I just respond "I already have" I have never wanted to go out or do anything..if I go out, it's to dinner or a movie with some friends or normally one friend..being around too many people makes me uncomfortable.. 

I have terrible anxiety and depression as well..been on meds since I was 10..now being pregnant it is SOOO hard because I feel like being on an addictive drug for 10 years then taking me off is really getting to me and my doctor is being so unsympathetic about it saying I should have weened myself off months ago..but my husband was in afghanistan so I don't get it :\ my heart goes out to you and I pray everyday that there is some comfort for women like us who have to suffer day in and day out.


----------



## lilbabylove

sammiwry said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo ok, yeah I'm having a scan 4th May and I'll be 7w3d would I see baby's heartbeat then or is it still too early??
> 
> you can't hear it but you can see it! I had mine done at 5 weeks 6 days and they found a heartbeat of 109 bpm! :) so yes you will and if they don't then they would tell you and they would be concerned :\ so praying you see a heartbeat! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo ok, yeah I'm having a scan 4th May and I'll be 7w3d would I see baby's heartbeat then or is it still too early??Click to expand...
> 
> you can't hear it but you can see it! I had mine done at 5 weeks 6 days and they found a heartbeat of 109 bpm! :) so yes you will and if they don't then they would tell you and they would be concerned :\ so praying you see a heartbeat! :)Click to expand...
> 
> See I had a scan yesterday at 5 weeks 5 days which was this:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/RIMG0095.jpg
> 
> Which she said is normal for that far?!
> 
> Kerrieann I'm the same, got to the point now where I don't want to eat as seeing it as a waste of food :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> hmm :\ mine was at 5 weeks 6 days and we saw alot more..maybe it was just the machine sweetie.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm or maybe I'm not actually that far along?? I'll find out May 4th either way :shrug:Click to expand...

I was going to say that..I actually was a day further than I thought..sometimes we ovulate later or earlier..but when she measure sac and bean everything was at 5 weeks 6 days..so that could just be you at 5 weeks :) hope all goes well with you, though! and make sure to keep us updated but personally..I would call the doctor..and question it..that your friend had one same day and saw more and find out what he/she thinks..that's just me though I'm a worry wort haha


----------



## nikki-lou25

Was it internal scan hun? or external? 

I had an abdominal and saw nothing then with internal scan at about 5 weeks with DD and only saw the gest sac!


----------



## sammiwry

lilbabylove said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo ok, yeah I'm having a scan 4th May and I'll be 7w3d would I see baby's heartbeat then or is it still too early??
> 
> you can't hear it but you can see it! I had mine done at 5 weeks 6 days and they found a heartbeat of 109 bpm! :) so yes you will and if they don't then they would tell you and they would be concerned :\ so praying you see a heartbeat! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo ok, yeah I'm having a scan 4th May and I'll be 7w3d would I see baby's heartbeat then or is it still too early??Click to expand...
> 
> you can't hear it but you can see it! I had mine done at 5 weeks 6 days and they found a heartbeat of 109 bpm! :) so yes you will and if they don't then they would tell you and they would be concerned :\ so praying you see a heartbeat! :)Click to expand...
> 
> See I had a scan yesterday at 5 weeks 5 days which was this:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/RIMG0095.jpg
> 
> Which she said is normal for that far?!
> 
> Kerrieann I'm the same, got to the point now where I don't want to eat as seeing it as a waste of food :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> hmm :\ mine was at 5 weeks 6 days and we saw alot more..maybe it was just the machine sweetie.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm or maybe I'm not actually that far along?? I'll find out May 4th either way :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to say that..I actually was a day further than I thought..sometimes we ovulate later or earlier..but when she measure sac and bean everything was at 5 weeks 6 days..so that could just be you at 5 weeks :) hope all goes well with you, though! and make sure to keep us updated but personally..I would call the doctor..and question it..that your friend had one same day and saw more and find out what he/she thinks..that's just me though I'm a worry wort hahaClick to expand...


Well she seemed very happy with it yesterday and I would of thought if there had been cause for concern she'd of said something?? I would ring the Dr but as I'm back in just over a week I shall wait and see what happens then. But don't worry I'll keep you updated on it!


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> Was it internal scan hun? or external?
> 
> I had an abdominal and saw nothing then with internal scan at about 5 weeks with DD and only saw the gest sac!


Mine?? Was an internal scan.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thats similar to what I saw at around the same time in pregnancy :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo really?? Hmm it's so confusing isn't it?!


----------



## nikki-lou25

It is the same...maybe your sac (black blob) is a bit bigger than mine was, but pregnancies arent all the same and babies grow at different rates. Also what you see can depend on different factors. I'd say yours lookis just fine :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Well fingers crossed the 4th May will bring more good news, not sure how I'm going to wait that long!


----------



## 2016

Where do I find the code for the lovely December Dreamers banner?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've got my 1st scan with this pregnancy tomorrow - scared is not the word!!


----------



## sammiwry

Awww I'm sure it'll be fine tomorrow Nikki-lou25! I only had an early scan as I'd been having bad pains and paniced a bit.


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah good luck for tomorrow nikki! :happydance: xx


----------



## Nessicle

lilbabylove said:


> oh girl you have pleurisy as well?! I have had that for 5 years and always am sick with pneumonia and in and out of hospitals..also have pericarditis which is heart disease. I definitely feel your pain! :( I was so young and none of my friends understood what I was going through (they still dont because they are ignorant pricks unfortunately) and I had no friends and would stay at home all alone so when people say to me "oh being a young mom you're going to give up all of your freedom" I just respond "I already have" I have never wanted to go out or do anything..if I go out, it's to dinner or a movie with some friends or normally one friend..being around too many people makes me uncomfortable..
> 
> I have terrible anxiety and depression as well..been on meds since I was 10..now being pregnant it is SOOO hard because I feel like being on an addictive drug for 10 years then taking me off is really getting to me and my doctor is being so unsympathetic about it saying I should have weened myself off months ago..but my husband was in afghanistan so I don't get it :\ my heart goes out to you and I pray everyday that there is some comfort for women like us who have to suffer day in and day out.

aww sweetie your doc is wrong - what if you hadn't planned your baby and you were on antidepressants you would still be in the same position etc so sod what he says, they should be helping you through it not making you feel more down about it! it is horrendous and such a misunderstood illness 

I only had viral pleurisy thankfully - still horrendous and so painful - but had the pain and virus for about 3 weeks and it took me about 6 months after to fully feel like I was able to do normal stuff and not get exhausted! I don't have many friends and don't go out clubbing etc any more I would rather go to see a film or for a nice meal too! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

good luck Nikki!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nice meal and going to the cinema are soo much better! Wake up next morning remembering the hopefully good night you had with not a huge hole in your bank account!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ok, I'm off to bed....the sooner I sleep the sooner it's tomorrow and I can find out if all is well! 

night ladies :)


----------



## sammiwry

Night Nikki! I'm off too, 5am wake up for work :(


----------



## lilbabylove

oh nikki all is well, I hope! :) 

and sammi, nikki is right..my last pregnancy I never even got to see bean and that's why this time around I want as many scans as possible..I would say as long as there is a sac, you're pregnant and trust me I did NOT expect to see that much during my scan I was in shock haha..and cried. :) 

and ness, yeah I have chronic pleurisy it is a bitch huh? and I know, I wish they were more understanding..only good thing is..I have my old rheumatologist and neurologist back! and my neurologist is in the top 10 on the east coast so it makes me feel good to be home :)


----------



## sammiwry

lilbabylove said:


> oh nikki all is well, I hope! :)
> 
> and sammi, nikki is right..my last pregnancy I never even got to see bean and that's why this time around I want as many scans as possible..I would say as long as there is a sac, you're pregnant and trust me I did NOT expect to see that much during my scan I was in shock haha..and cried. :)
> 
> and ness, yeah I have chronic pleurisy it is a bitch huh? and I know, I wish they were more understanding..only good thing is..I have my old rheumatologist and neurologist back! and my neurologist is in the top 10 on the east coast so it makes me feel good to be home :)


Thats's what the lady yesterday as there is a sac there is a pregnancy, but at the moment obviously they cannot confirm how viable it will be.


----------



## lilbabylove

sammiwry said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> oh nikki all is well, I hope! :)
> 
> and sammi, nikki is right..my last pregnancy I never even got to see bean and that's why this time around I want as many scans as possible..I would say as long as there is a sac, you're pregnant and trust me I did NOT expect to see that much during my scan I was in shock haha..and cried. :)
> 
> and ness, yeah I have chronic pleurisy it is a bitch huh? and I know, I wish they were more understanding..only good thing is..I have my old rheumatologist and neurologist back! and my neurologist is in the top 10 on the east coast so it makes me feel good to be home :)
> 
> 
> Thats's what the lady yesterday as there is a sac there is a pregnancy, but at the moment obviously they cannot confirm how viable it will be.Click to expand...

I'm sure all will be okay! :) :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Anyone else having a hard time figuring out if they are nauseous or just hungry? Sometimes I can't tell, which obviously sounds strange. Just wanted to know if it was just me.


----------



## heyluu

nikki-lou25 said:


> I've got my 1st scan with this pregnancy tomorrow - scared is not the word!!

You are so lucky to get one! Im so worried and I doubt they will offer me one. :sad2: How do you ladies get scans so early?


----------



## billylid

I asked for an early dating scan and my dr just flat out refused. So I wont be having one till I am around 11 weeks for the DS testing.


----------



## 2016

Nikki....good luck

Sherri...I am having a similar thing. Nausea seems to ease if I eat so I am just snacking thoughout the day (healthy of course :winkwink:).

I hope to have an early scan because of the ectopics. Even if my bloods are looking good, I will feel much better when I can see bubs in my woooomb!


----------



## padbrat

Good luck everyone with their scans!

looking forward to seeing lots of lovely scan pictures!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning,

my god I feel nervous...and worried that I've got it in my head I'll get bad news coz I'm symptomless.

I got an early scan because I've gone private - I've gotta pay for reassurance, I didn't ask my midwife but I don't think I'd have got one at EPU.


----------



## Kerrieann

Sherri81 said:


> Anyone else having a hard time figuring out if they are nauseous or just hungry? Sometimes I can't tell, which obviously sounds strange. Just wanted to know if it was just me.

Im the same, sometimes its just obvious that i feel sick but other times im not sure but i just eat anyway :haha: xx


----------



## spencerbear

Rang my doctors on Wednesday and was told no prebookable appointments left but to ring on Friday to get one. Rang this morning and no appointments left unless an emergancy. Now no prebookables until Wednesday which is just typical. I cant book one of those yet as I havent been given my shifts for the end of next week. By the time I get my shifts on Monday I will probably be lucky to get on next week. 

Sorry about the moan :hugs:

I hope everything is ok with scan today nikki x


----------



## Nessicle

Sherri81 said:


> Anyone else having a hard time figuring out if they are nauseous or just hungry? Sometimes I can't tell, which obviously sounds strange. Just wanted to know if it was just me.

I'm the same sherri - so I go try to make something to eat and it just makes me feel :sick: 

Managed a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes this morning though! Although it seems all I want is bland and plain foods like plain rice and pasta and stuff, everything else turns my tummy I'm really struggling since I have coeliac and it's difficult to buy stuff in the first place let alone when I feel sick lol.


----------



## WILSMUM

Well seems my emotions are running riot at the min! Went to the allotment last night with DH and DS but had to come home early as I got sooo cold! Anyway was expecting them back by 6pm as DS hadn't had dinner yet - 6:30 and they still weren't back so tried calling DH but his phone was off - 10 minutes later and they were home and I had a bit of a go at DH saying I was expecting him back half hour ago etc etc, he thought he was meant to be back at half 6 and then suddenly realised DS hadn't eaten yet and that I was right so he apologised and everything and gave me a hug but then I just burst into tears and was like its half 6 and he's shattered and he's not had dinner and its almost his bedtime!!
I just feel a bit like my emotion aren't my own at the moment and I have no control over them!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I know what you mean WILS I'm the same the slightest thing upsets me - I'm more of a crier than a shouter though so that's where my emotions are running high! 

I cried watching "Baby Story" on Home & Health channel last night lol it was lovely! The poor woman had to go back to work after 7 weeks!! Makes me appreciate the 9 months I will have off with DS/DD when he or she is born!


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm just all over the place - one moment I'm snappy and irritable and then next I'm balling my eyes out over the slightest thing - I'd probably cry if I spilt a glass of water at the moment!!
And I am sooo bloomin cold!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

tell me about the cold - I'm freezing, sat with two cardigans and a scarf on at work and still bloody freezing!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm back from my scan - pipling has a heartbeat. Measuring 6 weeks right on...I think I'm 6+5 but she said 5 days at this stage is 0.8mm growth - and there's always a margin of error on scans so not to worry!


----------



## spencerbear

Thats great news nikki :hugs:


----------



## jazmine18

good news nikki-lou!...my scan is on monday at 2.20! :)..when you have an earlier scan, do they still scan over your lower stomach or more over your pubic kinda area?..sorry if its a silly question, i just wondered. xx


----------



## cho

ahh glad all was ok nikki-lou i have mine at 5.30 were u nervous?

Hello i havent been on really in a while, hope everyone is ok and enjoying there pregnancy.
I lost all my symptoms and just didnt feel pregnant but i am sure i am still in the game as i feel like crap again lol.x


----------



## Nessicle

oooh Nikki fantastic!! 

C.Holdway don't worry hun - Nikki was saying she doesn't really have any symptoms and her bubs is healthy and growing! :thumbup: 

Puts my mind at rest a bit. 

I also feel now I've reached 6 weeks a little bit less anxious especially as I just know my baby has a beating heart and is fine :cloud9: with all the cramping going on and nausea kicking in it has reassured me that my bubs is doing great


----------



## nikki-lou25

they scanned really low down, like right on bikini line? I expected it to be internal tbh but wasnt! 

The worryin didnt stay away long did it? I just looked at measurements for DD at same gestation and she was 6.3mm CRL and this baby is 4.9mm! This baby needs a growth spurt ;)


----------



## nikki-lou25

and c.holdway - yes, I was REALLY nervous! I'm sure you'll be fine. I've had no symptoms at all yet! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

nikki don't worry sweetie as the tech said it's hard to measure properly and she put your dates back to 6 weeks so could just be that you're a few days behind what you thought you were xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I didnt have sex any later than the day I ovulated coz I got tonsillitis, but I guess it could've been a late implantation or something. At least bubs has a heartbeat and thats good news!


----------



## Nessicle

exactly you could have had implantation later than expected it's definitely possible. 

I only had sex CD13, 14 and 15 an my surge was on 14 so I know I ov'd in 24 hours between 14 and 15 so I know what you mean about knowing when you conceived etc but honestly don't worry bubs has a heartbeat and is busy growing in there :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks honey. I just read on google that transvaginal scans are more accurate, and I didnt have one of those. I had one with DD, so maybe that helped with the measurements. 

lol, I shouldn't worry so much! Im such a worrier!


----------



## Nessicle

I know we all are though sweetie so you're not alone :flower: 

Well that's probably the reason why the measurements are lower than DD then - plus if the tech wasn't worried about anything then I wouldnt worry either :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

nah she said "congratulations go and enjoy being pregnant" so I should do just that really :dance:


----------



## Nessicle

aww you see there you go enjoy not having any symptoms :flower: I;m waiting for my afternoon nausa to kick in during the next hour...managed to eat some soup and a packet of crisps before it sets in so hopefully that'll keep me going!


----------



## lilbabylove

c.holdway- I lost alot of symptoms too..but same as you, they are back. Boobs hurt at night and are just slightly sore but very sensitive during the day and are still very large haha.. ms is still here but like sherri and kerrieann said I think sometimes I'm sick and other times I'm just hungry (and bean is letting me know hey it's time for some grub ha) still EXTREMELY tired I am barely awake typing this to you all haha. 

oh and ness I heard if you're overly cold during pregnancy you're having a boy :) not sure how accurate all of these old wives tales are but they seem to be true for my friends! :) 

and how I got an early scan is because I have lupus and my old doctor was very thorough about checking up on me and I had spotting that is the only reason I got an early scan :) (I'm evil and when I'm about 10 weeks I want to say I just don't feel pregnant and I'm worried so they will bring me in for a scan hahaha) :)


----------



## MikieC

Hi everyone,

Well I'm not sure what is going on with me. I stll have slightly tender boobs, temps are still up and still registering as pregnant 3+ on Cb digi but I have been spotting since Monday afternoon. EPU have got me in for a scan this afternoon but after 2 losses I'm so scared.

Have had 2 clots about the size of a 10p and light red blood so its not looking good for me!

Keep your fingers and toes crossed!

M x


----------



## ducky1502

Awww nikki u had ur early scan!! I have mine tomorrow. I'm so far behind and can hardly come on here cuz I'm so ill :( morning noon and night. This is day 11 of being so ill. I hope everyone is enjoying being sickness free :)


----------



## WILSMUM

oh well that'll please my DH then if that old wives tale is true!!!!


----------



## lilbabylove

yeah my husband or well ex husband? not sure what we can call him hahaha.. but he will be happy with a boy..very happy! I will be happy if the baby is healthy but would prefer a girl at times :) 

and mikie- oh I am so sorry! it's possible things are okay though you know! :) keep positive when is your scan?


----------



## lilbabylove

nevermind..this afternoon :) well keep us updated sweetheart!!


----------



## sammiwry

I was fine today until the old guy on sercuity collasped with a seizure and I was the only first aider around so now feeling absolutely pooey :(

Nikki hope it goes ok!

I got an early scan as I was panicing about bad cramps.


----------



## lilbabylove

anyone cry while listening to certain songs? maybe because I'm a single mommy-to-be songs about love and stuff makes me ball my eyes out. But, I need it like a drug haha. oh I'm completely shattered ladies ha. :\


----------



## Nessicle

mickiec darling keeping everything crossed for you!! :hugs: let us know how you get on many ladies spot and bleed through pregnancy and all is ok so try not to worry though easier said than done!

girls I've just had major diarrhea :( 

anyone else experienced this while pregnant? I'm starting to worry now - only thing other than a tummy bug I could think of that might have caused it is the tomato soup I had that had cream in it at lunchtime...


----------



## Sherri81

I've had extreme bouts of diarhea as well throughout this pregnancy. I will be fine for a couple of days, then oh mygod, I have about 5 seconds to get to the bathroom. And that will continue for the rest of that day and for about 3 days after that as well. It is maddening as there is nothing I can take. My dr did say if it is making me dehydrated, then to take 1 immodium. This is going to determine whether I join the boys in Vancouver or not today. If I am fine during the day I'll go, if I get diarhea I stay home.

And my dog just fricking puked everywhere. Just what I needed...


----------



## Nessicle

ugh Sherri I don't envy you having to clean up dog sick :sick:

ooh I'm relieved thank you, glad I'm not the only one with diarrhea then :)


----------



## cho

oh i kinda wish i had diarrhea
I am so constipated all the bloody time!


----------



## Nessicle

ugh it was awful C I feel all cold and crappy after it - reminds me when I had mega bad IBS :( 

It was foul smelling as well - could me made worse by my heightened sense of smell but ugh it was horrible!!


----------



## cho

i have ibs and always been constipated with that and i have been on laxido but thay advised me not to take it now everyday i just have stomach aches and constipated !


----------



## Nessicle

constipation is not fun either you feel so bunged up and it makes you feel sick and tired and heavy I had IBS both ways before it turned in to coeliac disease it sucks


----------



## cho

oooh sounds horrible i havent a clue what that is, but doesnt sound nice x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it's pants C - it's an autoimmune disease where your body attacks its own tissues if you eat anything containing gluten or wheat (pasta, bread, buns/cakes, biscuits, spaghetti, even sausages, burgers etc can have it, as can soups). If you don't cut out the gluten and wheat you get all sorts of illnesses, vitamin deficiencies, depression, hair loss, skin problems, trouble breathing and exercising....the list goes on! 

I have to buy gluten free foods which costs a fortune - but thankfully just started getting stuff on prescription so saves me a lot of money! 

It's under control now though but bubs will have to be tested as soon as he/she is born as if the baby has inherited the condition I won't be able to give him or her the regular foods babies eat. FX the baby won't have it though!


----------



## cho

ahh sorry to hear you hve to live with that,the food doesnt taste too good either does it?
My ds was lactose intolerant when he was a baby(luckily grown out of it now)
but i was feeding him normal infant formula, kept going to docs cos he was in agony all the tima and screaming after every feed and docs kept telling me he was fine till after 4 months they realsied he was lactose intolerent so def push for tests hun if they can test for it, cos it was awful x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it's pretty crap food lol but it's better than nothing and the companies that make the food are getting better at the taste thing :haha:

Aww your poor DS it must have been so frustrating for him and for you not knowing what was wrong with him and him not being able to tell you what was wrong! 

Glad he's grown out of it though x


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats nikki on ur scan  :happydance: 

How is everyone? Im in the garden loving this weather! Just got back from my 3 year old nephews birthday party, it was great fun and i got to eat lots of chocolate! :haha: xx


----------



## hodbert

hey ladies hope you are all ok today! Congrats Nikki on your scan!

I am STILL awaiting a call from doctors, its driving me crazy! But reading all your posts, walking doggy and doing laundry are somewhat of a distraction - of course I take my phone everywhere with me and keep checking it! How daft!:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

kerrie it's not even sunny up here boooo!!!


----------



## MikieC

Hi Girls,

Just a quick update - everything is fine! We saw our little bean and we saw a good strong heartbeat! panic over! 

We even got pictures of our little tadpole and the nurses at the EPU were amazing!

Relieved isn't the word for it!!!!!

Mx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Great news hun :hugs: :dance: :dance:


----------



## babyplease81

:hugs: that is really great news! very happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilbabylove

oh mikie that is great news! and c.holdway, I'm lactose intolerant have been since birth praying bean won't be as well :( my mother said what a hassle it was I can't imagine doing it, God bless you! haha.

and ness, I'm constipated most times but then once every two weeks I have had diarrhea. :\ not fun..it's like you feel something and you're like oohhh this is usual where I feel like I need to go but nothing will come out..then BOOM you're like oh shit nope needs to go NOW :) haha. 

nothing tastes yummy..boo..had clotted cream or whatever? I know it's from the UK right? it was quite good but not yummy coming up haha.


----------



## sammiwry

Great news MikieC! Having and seeing a picture makes it so real when there's no bump to back up the symptoms or if your symptomless!


----------



## cho

well just been for scan all ok :) 
The heart beat was amzingly strong the women was quite shocked, she said that was good sign, but thought it was a bit strange as we couldnt really make out the baby just this massive heartbeat so she really thinks there is only one but she says that there ould be anoter behind it which she cant see but could miss eek im bricking it even more now!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Glad it went ok...so it could be twins?? Was it external or internal?


----------



## Sherri81

Ah I'm severely lactose intolerant, and I have a wicked bad case of diarhea ibs. I have been on every medicine under the sun and nothing works well. Just recently I was on a combo of buscopan and up to 6 immodium advanced a day, which is drastically over the daily limit. Of course now I can't take those but my dr assured me the constipation would kick in soon. I pray to god that the constipation kicks in. At least then you can leave the house without worrying where the nearest bathroom is.

Congrats on the good scan!! Always love some good news on here.

Padbrat, how are you doing?


----------



## cho

well she really doesnt think there is 2, but small percentage :shrug: it was external x


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats C.holdway


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww yay great news mikiec! :yipee: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

And yay charlotte!! Lots of good news today :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: xxx


----------



## rcbrown08

Hello Ladies! Can I join? I just received a BFP 04/20/10. EDD 12/31/10 which is wonderful as that is my anniversary as well. Wishing everyone a happy 9 months. Yay for December babies!!! :flower:


----------



## louise1302

hi there

im not having a good day today im symptomless :growlmad: and my cbd is still saying 1-2 i know its early but its driving me mad


----------



## heyluu

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello Ladies! Can I join? I just received a BFP 04/20/10. EDD 12/31/10 which is wonderful as that is my anniversary as well. Wishing everyone a happy 9 months. Yay for December babies!!! :flower:


Congratulations on your BFP!!! :happydance: Welcome!


----------



## sammiwry

Welcome!!

Sorry to hear your CBD is still showing 1-2 hopefully next week it'll be 2-3!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats rcbrown have added you to the list :yipee: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Lots of new people joining :D


----------



## rcbrown08

Thanks for the welcome Ladies! I've really enjoyed reading all the BFP stories. Being pregnant after trying so long is such a blessing. I look forward to chatting with you all throughout this fabulous journey! :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

How long was you trying for? x


----------



## Birdling

Can I join? I'm due on Dec 5th :)


----------



## rcbrown08

DH and I haven't used contraception for 2 years and have never even had a possible pregnancy. AF was late last month but came in full force after a few days, which was the closest I had been to even thinking I may be pregnant. I have a daughter that is 7 who was conceived naturally, so I didn't understand why it wasn't happening this time around. I thought about going to the doctor but I honestly believed they would just diagnose us with "unexplained infertility" so I never made an appointment. Anyway, so happy to say that I am finally expecting. What an awesome blessing!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome to the new ladies!

I feel so icky today! I'm partially grateful as it makes me feel like Lil Peanut is OK and growing but blech! It feels awful! LOL

And I'm starting to get a bump! Dh says he can see it! My mom saw it too. ha ha. But you can only see it when I point it out. My sister couldn't see it right away. I have to suck my gut in because it's still small enough that my flub hides it. I know it's mostly bloat and moving organs at this point (my stomach feels like it's being jabbed by a giant rock from down below) but a bump is a bump!


----------



## rcbrown08

Quick question ladies. I have gone to babygaga and created a ticker but I can't get it to show up in my signiture. Any help would be greatly apprecaited! Thanks!


----------



## rcbrown08

Nevermind ladies. As you can see I finally figured it out...thanks! :wacko:


----------



## fluffybumbaby

Can I join? I am due Decemeber 23rd with my second baby :D


----------



## Drslbbw

I am new here. My due date is Dec 20th with my first.


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations and welcome to the new arrivals.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## 2016

Hi girls. I felt paranoid yesterday because I felt less sick than on previous days (even though I got a nice 2-3 on a digi to reassure me). Woke up this morning and feel a bit sick again so I am happy :rofl: I think if I actually puked I would be ecstatic!

Got more bloods next Wednesday to see if hcg is on the rise. If its over 1000 (which it should be if all is well) then they will scan to double check its in the right place this time.

I still can't figure out how to add the December Dreamers banner. Can anyone help?


----------



## Rmar

Hey, I'm due December 28th. I found out a couple of hours ago and I am pretty excited. This is the first time I have been pregnant. We have been trying for 5 months.


----------



## cho

congrats rmar x


----------



## WillowRose

Hey girls, I just wanted to stop and say that I guess I'm done here, I lost the baby..
I'm happy that I made a new friend from being on here, she's such a sweet girl, thanks for your support lilbabylove.

And good luck to everyone else, I hope all goes well with you all.


----------



## cho

i am really sorry to hear that and wish you the best of luck hun xx


----------



## padbrat

OMG... so much going on here!

Sherri, thanks for asking - I am still lurking around here ... as they say in the UK, I am down, but not out yet... another scan on Monday so we should know more then.

C, I am so happy that your scan went well! Yippie

Willow, so sorry to hear your news. It is devastating. Make sure you get lots of rest and love from your OH, family and friends xx

All the newcomers - welcome and congratulations!


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry to hear your news willowrose :( hopefully see you back here soon!


----------



## cho

:hi: padbrat how are you feeling hunny xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey C! 

I am Ok mate. Still feeling v pregnant and spoke to my genetic consultant yesterday and he said that was a good sign. He said that if I was 5 days behind then that could be why they didn't hear a HB as I would have only have been 5+6...

I wouldn't say I feel hopeful, as the dr and sonographer were sooooo negative on Monday, but am trying to be patient and cautiously optimistic for Monday. Hubby said to me this morning not to get my hopes up and not to get upset on Monday if it is still bad. Great cheer up there hubby... easy for him to say not to get upset!!! GRRRRRRR

problem is patience is not a virtue of mine! LOL


----------



## WILSMUM

Its good that you still feel preg Pradbrat - I'll be thinking of you on Monday and hoping for good news for you - when I miscarried at 5 weeks last year the only symptom I had was sore BB's and as soon as I started bleeding that went so it is good news that u still have yr symptoms.
Take care and try and keep busy to take yr mind of it :hug:


----------



## louise1302

so sorry to hear your news willow

hope everyone is ok this morning im still symptomless so i have no idea whats going on

i think i should be 5 weeks tomorrow no bleeding or cramps but no sickness(i felt sick last week) slight sore bbs but nothing else, i wish i knew what was happenning but far to early for a scan 

on a good note my ic is darker this morning than it was last night


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Wilsmum.

As I said all symptoms still there, plus a new one, I get night sick LOL

Trust me to be different from everyone else! LOL


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!
I had a really disturbed nights sleep last night cause having weird dreams - at one point I was dreaming about Liquorish and when I woke up I could even taste it!!! 
Oh and DH and I DTD last night for the first time since I had the slight bleeding after and everything was OK - no more bleedign so we're taking the careful gentle approach from now on!!! Lol!!!


----------



## spencerbear

2016 said:


> Hi girls. I felt paranoid yesterday because I felt less sick than on previous days (even though I got a nice 2-3 on a digi to reassure me). Woke up this morning and feel a bit sick again so I am happy :rofl: I think if I actually puked I would be ecstatic!
> 
> Got more bloods next Wednesday to see if hcg is on the rise. If its over 1000 (which it should be if all is well) then they will scan to double check its in the right place this time.
> 
> I still can't figure out how to add the December Dreamers banner. Can anyone help?

Right clic on the banner, go to properties. Use the code there but put in front and at the end. I think thats how i did it.


Had the bright idea to cook breakfast this morning as my daughter has come to stay for the weekend. Started to cook it and then had to leave her to cook it as it was making me feel so sick. Infact even thinking about it is turnng my stomach :wacko:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Padbrat - I'll keep everything crossed for good news on Monday honey :hugs: I hope you ge good news! 

What does everyone have planned for the sunny weekend?


----------



## little_pod

Im due December 9th with my first baby.
I am 7 weeks and 3 days (i think!)


----------



## wishingforbub

so one more day til 5 weeks :) my nipples are so sore !! i had a tiny bout of MS yesterday but thankfully it went away.... i am thankful i am not getting much symptoms, but I want more !! :)
hope all you ladies are doing alright.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm sat listenin to our wedding songs like a Saddo lol, I'll be blubbin soon enough lol


----------



## MissAma

Guess it's time I reluctantly dipped my toes.... December 30 here with a 3 years, many credit cards, many drugs and surgeries ICSI baby in the making. Not getting a ticker till the stubborn ICs get darker than the control line! Anyone else having trouble making them play ball?

Hopefully we'll have ample time to get to know each other and will be in the exact same numbers invading the Birth Announcement forum in January!


----------



## nikki-lou25

IT took ages for my ICs to get dark, I neveer got them as dark as control line as I ran out. They're not the best for gettin dark lines really

Congratulations on the BFP :dance:


----------



## Nessicle

louise1302 said:


> so sorry to hear your news willow
> 
> hope everyone is ok this morning im still symptomless so i have no idea whats going on
> 
> i think i should be 5 weeks tomorrow no bleeding or cramps but no sickness(i felt sick last week) slight sore bbs but nothing else, i wish i knew what was happenning but far to early for a scan
> 
> on a good note my ic is darker this morning than it was last night

try not to worry sweetie - it's stil very early and sickness etc doesnt usually kick in until about 6 weeks, mine started kicking in around Thursday and I am 6+1 today and feel sick constantly lol whereas up to that point I only had sore bb's on and off so don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

willowrose so sorry to hear your news you must be devastated xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Well I was wretching over the toilet for most of the evening last night lol OH was holding my hair back bless him! Didn't actually throw up and it passed as quickly as it came but then the nausea came back again before bedtime and felt sick during the night. As long as it's only on an evening/late afternoon I can cope with that, being on the bus or at work is far worse!! 

Feeling absolutely freezing still, had a big skin breakout today and look like crap ha ha


----------



## kelster823

Good mornig Kerrianna

can you take me off the list

Yep angle baby :cry:

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL- may your 9 months be HEALTHY and HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Omg Kelster :cry: xxxx 

so sorry sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry to hear your news Kelster :( hopefully see you here again soon. x


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> Well I was wretching over the toilet for most of the evening last night lol OH was holding my hair back bless him! Didn't actually throw up and it passed as quickly as it came but then the nausea came back again before bedtime and felt sick during the night. As long as it's only on an evening/late afternoon I can cope with that, being on the bus or at work is far worse!!
> 
> Feeling absolutely freezing still, had a big skin breakout today and look like crap ha ha

I am the same as you Nessicle, and seem to feel more sick in the evening - although I am generally sick once in the morning before I go to work. At least I haven't been sick at work, or driving to work (yet!!).

It was really warm yesterday - but I was the only one in my office with a jacket on...... warm one minute, freezing the next :wacko:


----------



## cho

really sorry to here that kelster good luck hunny xxx


----------



## heyluu

kelster823 said:


> Good mornig Kerrianna
> 
> can you take me off the list
> 
> Yep angle baby :cry:
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL- may your 9 months be HEALTHY and HAPPY!!!!!

Im sorry Kelster. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Sherri81

I'm sorry to hear about the losses girls. 

Padbrat it's great that you still have symptoms. In 2007 after myfirst scan and no heartbeat was detected, they offered me a d& c right away. I refused. Over the next week my symptoms got worse. Turns out there was a heartbeat on the next scan. So I am crossing my fingers for you.

And add me to the evening sickness list. I get mine rightbefore dinner. Sometimes I only have it for a few hours and other times I have it right through the night.


----------



## heyluu

Hi all....no more blood, slight cramping but nothing unusual or too painful. On hold with the consulting nurse atm hoping to get results from my second blood draw. Oh and no symptoms. :(


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

Can you take me off the list please :angel: :cry:

I kind of thought this pregnancy wasn't going to be a good one cause I had all the carry on with bleeding when I first found out I was pregnant and really had no symptoms.

Started bleeding on Tuesday so they took bloods, they dropped from 1161 to 795 in 2 days and I've just had another today, waiting for results.

They have said they will send us for further investigations as this is our 3rd m/c in 9 months. 

Wishing you all the best and a very happy healthy pregnancy.

Don't want to make this a sad thread so please don't feel that you have to respond to this post.

I'm doing ok and I'll hopefully be back over here soon and get some answers from the docs.

Take care everyone.

x


----------



## cho

good luck swanny i hope doctors can help you, sorry to hear this x


----------



## nikki-lou25

So sorry to hear that Swanny :hugs:


----------



## rcbrown08

I'm so sorry Swanny. Hope to see you back here soon. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## rosebud06

Hi all, Congratulations on your BFP's. I'm Carole, due on 19th December with my 4th!!! I have two boys (age 13 and 9) and a little girl (age 3)
To be honest, this has come as a huge surprise as I have not been with my current partner for long :blush: 
My husband and I seperated last year. Thankfully my partner is thrilled, though his sons are 24 and 26....
Anyway, so here I am, at nearly 40 and looking forward to sharing the next 8 months with you all (if you'll have me, lol)

Carole xx


----------



## rcbrown08

kelster823 said:


> Good mornig Kerrianna
> 
> can you take me off the list
> 
> Yep angle baby :cry:
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL- may your 9 months be HEALTHY and HAPPY!!!!!


So sorry Kelster. :hugs:


----------



## rcbrown08

rosebud06 said:


> Hi all, Congratulations on your BFP's. I'm Carole, due on 19th December with my 4th!!! I have two boys (age 13 and 9) and a little girl (age 3)
> To be honest, this has come as a huge surprise as I have not been with my current partner for long :blush:
> My husband and I seperated last year. Thankfully my partner is thrilled, though his sons are 24 and 26....
> Anyway, so here I am, at nearly 40 and looking forward to sharing the next 8 months with you all (if you'll have me, lol)
> 
> Carole xx

Congrats Rosebud! :happydance:


----------



## heyluu

Okay, just got a call from the doc...hcg levels doubled since wednesday....12,xxx. I was excited and didnt even hear the last 3 digits. :) No more bleeding, no real cramping. Also no more symptoms but hey, I am def encouraged! And...to top it all off, she is scheduling a scan at 8 weeks, which I wouldve had to wait for otherwise!!!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

heyluu that's great news!!

I'm so sorry swanny :hugs: I can't believe the amount of sad news we've had on here today I'm truly so upset for you guys xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

It has been a sad day today :( Thoughts with all of you :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Heyluu what good news for you!! 

How is everyone feeling today??


----------



## heyluu

sammiwry said:


> Heyluu what good news for you!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today??

Im feeling pretty normal actually. Except for the constipation which really sucks.


----------



## till bob

hi all hadnt been on for a few days and just bein readin through just want to say im so sorry to all the poor ladies who have had horrible news i cant imagine wat ur all feelin my thoughts r with u hope to c u back on here soon lots of love to u all xxx

Hope all u other ladies r well im feelin like iv put on about 3 stone already lol and im only 6 weeks i didnt start showin till i was about 5 months with tilly anyone else feel like this xxx


----------



## Nessicle

till bob they say you show much sooner with your second! 

I feel well bloated though, my intestines actually hurt they feel so bloated lol wore some jeggings today and they have an elasticated waist but they're uncomfortable round the waist! 

My sickness has passed for now so just making some fish fingers - don't particularly fancy anything else! Better than nothing right?! They've got omega 3 in too!


----------



## heyluu

till bob said:


> hi all hadnt been on for a few days and just bein readin through just want to say im so sorry to all the poor ladies who have had horrible news i cant imagine wat ur all feelin my thoughts r with u hope to c u back on here soon lots of love to u all xxx
> 
> Hope all u other ladies r well im feelin like iv put on about 3 stone already lol and im only 6 weeks i didnt start showin till i was about 5 months with tilly anyone else feel like this xxx

I do, but I think its just my body holding back the bm's. Also, I have heard that with subsequent pregnancies you show sooner. Or.....could it be twins? :winkwink:


----------



## MissAma

Sorry to hear about the losses ladies, take care of yourselves and we'll see you back here soon!

Heyluu - that's marvelous news!

till bob - not sure what 3 st is in kilos but I put on 40 lbs since I started this last ivf treatment course and I'm only 4w+1!


----------



## 2016

Please please can someone tell me how to add the banner to my siggy? I asked before but don't know if anyone replied because I can't keep up with all the posts :rofl:


----------



## heyluu

2016 said:


> Please please can someone tell me how to add the banner to my siggy? I asked before but don't know if anyone replied because I can't keep up with all the posts :rofl:

Try this....(copy and paste in your siggy)

[IMG*]https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg[/IMG*] take out the *'s


----------



## cho

hey girlies :hi:

does anyone know if we can have mcdonalds milkshake i no there is a bit of a debate about it but i cant see why it wouldn be ok:shrug:

I have fancied one all day but i have resisted but i cant get it out of my head so dh has just gone out to get me one :)

Obviously i wont haave itt if i cant :(


----------



## sammiwry

heyluu said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Heyluu what good news for you!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today??
> 
> Im feeling pretty normal actually. Except for the constipation which really sucks.Click to expand...

I'm feeling normal too bet I wont after the BBQ though :( Oo ouchy I'm lucky so far I haven't really had toilet troubles, just been a bit softer than normal.


----------



## heyluu

Whats wrong with a McDonalds Milkshake?


----------



## heyluu

sammiwry said:


> heyluu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Heyluu what good news for you!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today??
> 
> Im feeling pretty normal actually. Except for the constipation which really sucks.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling normal too bet I wont after the BBQ though :( Oo ouchy I'm lucky so far I haven't really had toilet troubles, just been a bit softer than normal.Click to expand...

Ive had a few soft ones too. Ive heard alot of people say they are having diahhrea (sp) so it sounds like either way is normal?


----------



## till bob

hahaha im bloody hopin its not twins my husband keeps windin me up sayin theres triplets in his family lol im just hopin its because everythin is gettin into place and it will pass x


----------



## till bob

Nessicle said:


> till bob they say you show much sooner with your second!
> 
> I feel well bloated though, my intestines actually hurt they feel so bloated lol wore some jeggings today and they have an elasticated waist but they're uncomfortable round the waist!
> 
> My sickness has passed for now so just making some fish fingers - don't particularly fancy anything else! Better than nothing right?! They've got omega 3 in too!

Thanks for the reply i have heard u show quicker with ur second hope u enjoy ur fish fingers i had cheese on toast seem to fancy that quite abit lately xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun I had them and they were lovely! I had four :blush: ha ha no bread or anything to go with them, the fish fingers were nice and bland just what i needed! 

Sammi my poops have been softer than usual too and also had bad diarrhea yesterday!


----------



## till bob

ah glad u enjoyed them hun who cares if u had 4 long as u enjoyed them morning sickness hasnt kicked in for me yet so im keepin my fingers crossed it doesnt xx


----------



## sammiwry

My BBQ was lovely! Still don't feel sick so it's all good!

Anyone else found that there bottom winds are more stinky than usual?? Poor DH has just had to leave the front room because of one!


----------



## Hollybush75

sammiwry said:


> My BBQ was lovely! Still don't feel sick so it's all good!
> 
> Anyone else found that there bottom winds are more stinky than usual?? Poor DH has just had to leave the front room because of one!

:haha: I seem to be really gassy with this pregnancy - DH is finding my bottom burps very funny especially when I'm asleep :blush: - and yes finding they're a bit gross too - ick!


----------



## sammiwry

Hollybush75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> My BBQ was lovely! Still don't feel sick so it's all good!
> 
> Anyone else found that there bottom winds are more stinky than usual?? Poor DH has just had to leave the front room because of one!
> 
> :haha: I seem to be really gassy with this pregnancy - DH is finding my bottom burps very funny especially when I'm asleep :blush: - and yes finding they're a bit gross too - ick!Click to expand...

I'm the same without meaning to be gross, but our room stinks in the morning where I've been gassing during the night and am totally unaware of it :( Least I'm not the only one!


----------



## MissAma

Hmmm same here but the other end! I burp like a sailor after a break in to the local brewery! It's unmanageable at interviews and business meetings! :O


----------



## Nessicle

Lol I'm gassy but they don't seem to come out ha ha 

Anyone else not had a metallic taste either? Apart from when my gums bleed from brushing but that's it


----------



## Hollybush75

Nessicle said:


> Lol I'm gassy but they don't seem to come out ha ha
> 
> Anyone else not had a metallic taste either? Apart from when my gums bleed from brushing but that's it

No I never got the metal taste this time around tho I do remember around 6 or 7DPO getting an awful sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## nikki-lou25

*sits in corner sulkin* I've not had anything at all *sigh* ;) 

I'm tired already though - early night for Nikki tonight *big yawn*


----------



## twinmummy5

im also expecting a december baby 29th!! so helloooooo ladiesss xx


----------



## Rmar

Wow, it seems us Decembers have big mouths. I came back this morning with so many pages and refreshed after a minute and there was another page started!

I'm very gassy, too. More burping than anything and is usually accompanied with a bubly feeling in my tummy.

Congratulations to the newcomers.


----------



## carla1234

So I have been to the doc and right now my dd is December 12. I am now 6w6d. Very excited but still very scared from my chemical in March.

I have an US coming up next month to confirm my dates.


----------



## wishingforbub

Last night went to the most beautiful restaurant and MM proposed with the most perfect ring !!!! We came home and BDed (of course) and after i had some lightbleeding. It was pinkish, with no cramping and this morning there is the slightest tinge of pink to my CM. Is this normal ?? I hope bub is ok!


----------



## spencerbear

Startig to get that familiar sicky feeling....so looks ike ms is starting for me. Well i say ms more like all day. this is always mixed blessings as it means pregnancy is still progressing but also hate feeling constantly sick :wacko:


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations wishingfor


----------



## Kerrieann

Well lots of new ladies to add today! :yipee: Congratulations to Birdling, fluffybumbaby, Drslbbw, Rmar, little_pod, MissAma, rosebud06, twinmummy5 and carla1234! woah! :happydance: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

And hugs to Willow, Kelster and swanny, i am so sorry :hugs: My thoughts are with you and i really hope to see all of you very soon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck tomorrow padbrat, ill be thinking of you and got everything crossed! Really good sign your still having symptoms! And my scan showed i was 5 days later then i thought so hope its same for you too :hugs: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

wishingforbub said:


> Last night went to the most beautiful restaurant and MM proposed with the most perfect ring !!!! We came home and BDed (of course) and after i had some lightbleeding. It was pinkish, with no cramping and this morning there is the slightest tinge of pink to my CM. Is this normal ?? I hope bub is ok!


I had this a couple of weeks ago hun - sounds almost exactly the same and everything is fine with me - I had an early scan a week later at 7 weeks due to the slight bleed and previous mc and all was fine with bubs - there was no sign of the bleeding having come from the baby so they think it was probably from the cervix which apparently is very common in early preg as there is soo much blood flowing round there! When it happen to me we were in a position that allowed a bit deeper penetration so thikn that was the issue! After the scan the DR advised us to refrain for a week and then try again caustiously - well it was nearly 2 weeks before we tried again which we did the other day and were very careful and all was fine - no more bleeding!
I'm sure this is the same for you - just keep an eye on it and if the bleeding gets any worse or u get any pain then go straight to a&e otherwise mention it to yr mw :hug:


----------



## WILSMUM

Think I might be a bit late on the McDonalds milkshake thing but as I understand it they advise not to have McDonalds Milkshakes, McFlurrys and Mr Whippy ice cream because of the machines they're dispensed from - apparently its very easy for them to not be cleaned properly and bacteria to spread like wild fire which could then lead to food position and god knows what else and obviously isn't very good for us in our conditions!!! You would think that chains such as McDonalds would have pretty high hygeine standards but u never know! Mayb something to speak to yr mw about X


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks so uch for that willsmum xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

My BM seem to go from being slightly constipated one day to rather loose the next! haven't found I'm bottom burping more than before but do definately get indigestion and burp like a trouper esp in the eve after dinner!!! My eyes were far too big for my belly last night and I ate much to much and my stomach reallya ched after and then started really bubbling and gurgling!! I'm sure I'll get used to this not being able to eat as much in one go malarking eventually!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

wishingforbub said:


> Thanks so uch for that willsmum xxx

No problemt hun and congrats on yr engagement! xXx


----------



## Kerrieann

I had a mcdonalds milkshake last week! Hope we are ok! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> I had a mcdonalds milkshake last week! Hope we are ok! xx

I think u'll be fine hun - if there was a problem u would have been poorly by now!!!! Like I said its from possible bacteria in the hose/machinery that could cause food posioning!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I too have found just lately that my trousers are starting to feel tighter but not round the stomach/waist so much but more round the lower abdomen/bikini line! I've not put any weight on yet though!
With DS I didn't show for a long long time and was desperate to get in maternity trousers but they were too big till I was about 6/7 months!! And even then I could still zip my normal coat up around my bump and from the back u would never have known I was preggers!! But in the last couple of weeks I did grow quite considerably but still wasn't massive - I never had problems getting my knickers, socks, tights or shoes on by myself!!!!
I'm not expecting to have the same perfectly round neat little bump this time though!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha me too, im so bloated its unreal and cant get any of my normal bottoms on apart from my leggins!


----------



## cho

well i had a mc milkshake, sure it will be ok, i hope iony drank half though i fet sick at the end of it x


----------



## billylid

Evenin' ladies. Welcome to all the newbies to the thread and a heartfelt sorry to the unlucky families :(

Anyone else having twinges or pains at any certain time of the day? I seem to go all day just fine with nothing then come evening twinges around my pelvis kick in. Also nausea picks up at night as well.

I accidently hurt a boob this morning when I went to shut the back door and lent in and hit my nipple with the key. The pain was incredible! I couldn't believe it! Anyway, it only lasted for a couple of mins and calmed down.

Anyway I hope everyone is well and not feeling too sickly tonight :)


----------



## cho

kerri my bloat has gone right down im almost back to normal, I am pretty glad though i have hol on 9th :)


----------



## Nessicle

C - my bloat has gone down too it's way better than it was when I first found out I was pregnant! 

I'm seriously craving a milk shake mmmmm daren't have one though just in case! 

so my nausea wasn't as bad yesterday as the day before, but I still had to wretch over the toilet around 7pm ish as usual but again wasnt actually sick. 

woke up feeling sicky but managed some cornflakes. thankfully sickness tends to go off til late afernoon/teatime so I can actually manage some food in between! 

Feeling pretty exhausted and crappy atm and had some strong cramps i seem to get them every day not all day but once or twice. 

xx


----------



## rosebud06

About the Mc Donalds thing and the mr whippy type soft ice cream ... apparantly its due to the risk of listeria or something from the machines. However, I had huge cravings for chocolate milkshakes when pg with my daughter and had loads of these!!!
Congrats to new members xxx
Feeling ok this morning, still no sign of morning sickness, though the constipation has kicked in big time :-(


----------



## louise1302

macdonalds milkshakes are fine when pregnant as are the mcflurries , my sil is a manager there and as the machines are cleaned on a daily basis by someone who is trained how to clean the its ok(we had a whole thread on this when i was pregnant with archie) so go and enjoy one

oh and i finally got a 2-3 on a digi today :happydance: just waiting for the 3+ now


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Louise!

excellent news about the digi!! Do the last one for your 3+ a week after you've done the digi that gave you 2-3


----------



## padbrat

Sherri81 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the losses girls.
> 
> Padbrat it's great that you still have symptoms. In 2007 after myfirst scan and no heartbeat was detected, they offered me a d& c right away. I refused. Over the next week my symptoms got worse. Turns out there was a heartbeat on the next scan. So I am crossing my fingers for you.
> 
> And add me to the evening sickness list. I get mine rightbefore dinner. Sometimes I only have it for a few hours and other times I have it right through the night.

kelster and swanny... so sorry about your terrible news. Take care of yourselves and get loads of love and rest x

Thanks Sherrie for the hope... you never know a miracle could occur!


----------



## lilfirefly

HI There... We're new to this site and expecting on the 26th December - YAY!


----------



## cho

Oh glad i was ok having the milkshake anyway. I am starving all the time at the moment its driving me insane every night i keep saying im going to cut back down again tomorrow not that i am really over eating but i cant as i am constantly feeling empty in my stomach!.
I dont want to eat anymore than i should but i just cant stop feeling hungry :(
Thankfully as of yet there has been no extra pounds on the scales, suppose the only good thing!


----------



## cho

padbrat good luck for tomorrow hunny what time u got it, keep me informed x


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> I had a mcdonalds milkshake last week! Hope we are ok! xx

I tried to have a Mcfluffy yesterday and it tasted horrible. Would of thought you'd of had symptoms by now though kerrieann!


----------



## MikieC

Ladies,

Despite the positive outcome to our scan on Friday, I lost the baby this morning at 7 weeks and 4 days. I cannot express how much sadness I feel. My heart is breaking.

Its been nice getting to know you all and I wish you all a happy and healthy nine months.


Michelle x


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> Oh glad i was ok having the milkshake anyway. I am starving all the time at the moment its driving me insane every night i keep saying im going to cut back down again tomorrow not that i am really over eating but i cant as i am constantly feeling empty in my stomach!.
> I dont want to eat anymore than i should but i just cant stop feeling hungry :(
> Thankfully as of yet there has been no extra pounds on the scales, suppose the only good thing!

Just listen to yr body hunni - if yr hungry eat - u need it at the mo yr bodyis working so hard growing this new life!!!


----------



## cho

Mikiec sorry to hear that hun, thinking of u x


----------



## Rosebuds

Hi, I just found out Im pregnant and I think Im due on the 27th December. I dont think its sunk in yet!!


----------



## Jay81

Hi all,
Firstly a big congrats on all the BFP's! 
My name is Jay, I'm 28 years old, married and I am currently 7 weeks pregnant with our first baby. I am really exicted and so anxious at the same time. I fell pregnant in January and sadly miscarried at 5 weeks, so I am really hoping this one sticks. :) I look forward to meeting you all and getting to know you.


----------



## Nessicle

mikiec so sorry hun :hugs: xxx

C - they say to expect to gain 5lbs in first trimester unless you're having bad MS in which case those women lose weight

I know I'm hardly eating much I just can't face it. 

Today I've had, a bowl of cornflakes, 3 fishfingers and some ice cream I just can't face food! 

Nothing looks or tastes good at all and the smell of food turns my tummy completely!


----------



## hodbert

Just wanted to say hello to all the nw BFP's!

Mikie, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

God i feel awful just had some more fishfingers for my dinner cos I can't face anything else and just has to run to the loo as felt like I was gonna spew again nothing came up I wish I would just barf already and get it over with! I have a bit of a phobia of being sick too which make it worse!


----------



## Sherri81

Mickie, sorry about your loss.

Ok I have a stupid question, is holding in a sneeze gong to hurt the baby? I don't like sneezing in front of people so all my life i've gotten into the habit of holding them in. Since I got pregnant I've beensneezing out loud but for some reason I forgot this morning and held it in. Now I'm afraid I've killed the baby. Please tell me this isn't the case.


----------



## Amz

Hiya All,

Another December Baby due hear, but not until 21st x


----------



## rosebud06

Well, I've had a trip to the out of hours doctor's today at the hospital. I was having quite bad pains low down in my tummy and back, and shooting pains in my side.
I phoned doctor and he told me to go to the hospital to get checked out.
Anyway, she had a feel of my tummy and tested my urine and found I have a urine infection which was causing the kidney pain.
Luckily the antibiotics should sort it out and it isn't anything serious :thumbup:

On a brighter note, while collecting my prescription I picked up another Digi test and got my magical 3+ Yay!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on your 3+ rosebud!

MikieC so sorry to hear your news :( Hopefully see you back here soon!


----------



## louise1302

i want my 3+ :( congrats on yours rosebud...i have no real symptoms today no sore bbs nothing but i think im about 5 weeksish so i suppose no biggie fingers crossed
sorry ive not had time to read back i hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## louise1302

so sorry for your loss mikie :(


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone else suffering bad stomach ache in the evenings? It's not cramp or stretching just that general hurt you get when you've had a stomach bug??


----------



## xkirstyx

hey girls! what a day iv had!!! been in hospital all morning coz i have started bleeding and very painfull cramping! got a scan and my jelly bean is fine very strong hb and everything is sitting where its ment to be they have no clue why im bleeding and having pains but so happy jelly bean is fine!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Scary day for you Kirsty! Sometimes people bleed and there's no explanation - I had same with DD. I'm glad your bean is ok though :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Mikie im so so sorry about your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations to all the new bfps will add you to the list :yipee: Jay87 do you know your edd? xx


----------



## heyluu

Sherri81 said:


> Mickie, sorry about your loss.
> 
> Ok I have a stupid question, is holding in a sneeze gong to hurt the baby? I don't like sneezing in front of people so all my life i've gotten into the habit of holding them in. Since I got pregnant I've beensneezing out loud but for some reason I forgot this morning and held it in. Now I'm afraid I've killed the baby. Please tell me this isn't the case.

Ive had the opposite fear! That tensing my stomach muscles while sneezing would push the baby out. I think we are both just being silly :) I have never heard of a woman losing a baby over a sneeze!


----------



## heyluu

xkirstyx said:


> hey girls! what a day iv had!!! been in hospital all morning coz i have started bleeding and very painfull cramping! got a scan and my jelly bean is fine very strong hb and everything is sitting where its ment to be they have no clue why im bleeding and having pains but so happy jelly bean is fine!!!

You must have been worried sick! Sorry you had to go through that and happy to hear you got to see the heartbeat!


----------



## heyluu

So sorry about your loss mikiec :hugs: My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ARouge

I am constantly hungry! Every 2 - 3 hours I feel starving. I really don't want to gain a bunch of excess weight. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## carla1234

So sorry about your loss Mikiec


----------



## carla1234

ARouge said:


> I am constantly hungry! Every 2 - 3 hours I feel starving. I really don't want to gain a bunch of excess weight. Anyone else having this problem?


I am always hungry! I haven't been sick yet just really hungry, and I feel the same as you I don't want to gain lots of weight that I don't need to be gaining right now.

I am trying to snack on healthy foods, lots of fruit and lots of water. I am just hoping the ms stays away from me.


----------



## lilbabylove

haven't been here in forever it seems! birthday is coming up this week and feeling so good! :) I bought bean the first outfit today hahaha..I had to buy it guys! it was a long sleeve onesie from christmas times and it was marked down to $1!!! I couldn't turn it down it was 0-3 months so perfect it was meant to be! haha

arouge same for me! I'm hungry so much and I'm on a diet where I eat 6 meals a day anyway and I noticed on the weekends when I'm doing 3 meals a day sometimes two I have more ms than usual..:\

mikiec- oh my :( I am so sorry for you! my prayers are with you december dreamers aren't doing so swell right now


----------



## Carebear0305

Hello Everyone!

I'm a newbie to this forum, we just found out that we are exciting our first little on December 23!. So far no sickness, just a craving for peanut butter and Jelly sandwiches.


----------



## billylid

welcome carebear and congratulations :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

morning, 

How are we all today! 

Padbrat - Thinkin of you today! :hugs:


----------



## Rmar

I got my first bit of feeling sick, today. I was walking past a shop that smelt of bad perfume and I just had a 'yuck' feeling.:) It is exciting.


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations carebear!! :yipee:

Good luck padbrat also thinking of you today! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Ladies,

Would you mind if I join you - I got my BFP on Thursday last week after undergoing our 3rd IVF cycle.:happydance:
This is our first child and we are absoloutley elated that after 7 years of trying weve got our miracle.
My EDD is December 31st, only just scrapped in to 2010 !!
Sarahxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations!!! Here's to a happy n healthy 9 months for you...and you deserve it with the journey you've had! :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

oooh congrats , my dd isnt too far from yours im somewhere between xmas day and the 30th am waiting til 8 weeks for a scan to confirm xx


----------



## louise1302

oh i fonally got a 2-3 on an evening digi so something must be happenning


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all! 

How is everyone? 

I felt dreadful all day yesterday hardly ate a thing all day I'm struggling to drink water too cos it makes me feel sick so mixed with juice to try and get it down although not drinking as much as when I first got pregnant....hope it won't do any harm! Nausea waves just started again which aren't as bad as they are on a night but it's seriously all day nausea! 

My bbs haven't hurt really since last Thursday they only feel a bit tender when I feel them with my hands anyone else had this?

Sammiwry - yep I have a stomach ache all evening like i have a bug and all my intestines ache if you know what I mean? And it's not from food cos I'm hardly eating anything! Assuming it's intestines etc being moved slightly each day! 

Was worried this morning when I got up from lack of sore bb's for 5 days and hadn't felt many cramps for last couple of days but feeling them now they're sort of a worry when you have them and a worry when you don't! 

thinking of you Pad!xx


----------



## cho

ah ness i was the smae last week my boobs just stopped hurting but the last 2 days thay are worse than they was they are killling when i first wake up think i am going to have to wear a support bra to bed app suppose to help.
Im sure they will come back and u can have another moan with me :)
Also have u tried ice lollys so least ur getting water and there yummy too.I cant stop eating ice lollys lol infact i eat most things at the mo lol


----------



## cho

Good luck padbrat hope you get the good news u deserve hun xxxxx


----------



## cho

ARouge said:


> I am constantly hungry! Every 2 - 3 hours I feel starving. I really don't want to gain a bunch of excess weight. Anyone else having this problem?

I cnt stop eating too and when i do feel queezy it seems food is the only solution i dont just get peckish either i get absolutely starving, but can only eat real small portions x


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks hun good to know your bb's were the same too I think my nipples have defo got darker and when I'm warm my nipps seem bigger (obviously they shrink when cold he he)

Oooh good idea about ice lollies! OMG I could eat some right now! Have none in the house boo! Might have to send OH out to get me some when he gets back from work this afternoon lol! 

Managed to eat a small slice of toast and a handful of beans better than nothing I supose! 

Trying to just take sips of water right now - I might see if I can find my ice cube tray and make some myself.....


----------



## cho

ice tray- sounds like a plan, well till ur oh gets back!!! hehe 
my nips have got darker but they will still dark from when i had ds so im hoping there not goping to get too much darker or bigger lol 
I look like i have really big chocolate buttons stuck on :haha:
(There not quite that dark yet lol)
oohps i have pigged out this morning hehe


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: chocolate buttons love it he he!


----------



## cho

hehehe ness u wait!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol I just want bb's to grow a bit more haha they grew a cup size in first 2 weeks and feel like they've shrunk now ha


----------



## cho

Hehe ou can have some of mine!
Ness i cant get over how may posts u have done in like 3 months lol x


----------



## Rmar

Hehe, I noticed something before a shower, today. One of my nipples is bigger than the other. It is quite funny. Anyone else notice this?

I'm sure the other one will catch up soon.


----------



## till bob

hey everyone how is everyone feeling today well iv just had the biggest breakfast ever sausage bacon the works iv been tellin myself im gona be good as dont want to gain too much weight i only gained 8 pounds in my last pregnancy but i already feel like iv gained a stone oh well goin aerobics tonite so that shud help lol good luck to pad today thinkin of u fingers crossed xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Has anyone heard any news from Padbrat yet?


----------



## sammiwry

After a lovely "normal" feeling weekend, I feel like absolute poo today :( Hows everyone else feeling??


----------



## padbrat

Hello you lovely ladies and thank you for thinking of me!

MikeyC... I so feel for you, please take care of yourself x

Well, we had the scan this morning and it still wasn't good news. Everything has grown, but not as much as they would have liked. They talked to us about the recurrent m/c unit and clearly think this is a mmc. 

They have agreed to scan me again next Wednesday, so the saga continues... but I take comfort in the fact that if they were certain it was hopeless they wouldn't be re-scanning me again.

I still feel pregnant and have all the symptoms you all have... so I am still with you all for now x

To all the new ladies, welcome to December Dreamers and be reassured you are on the best thread with the best ladies going x


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm feeling good apart from being really tired and my boobs are killing!! Well my right one really!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo padbrat, what a situation to be in :( At least like you say if they didn't have a bit of hope they wouldn't be rescanning. Fingers crossed for next Wednesday for you!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I feel for you Pad that you stil don't have a definate answer and are going to have to wait another week - it must be really difficult for you but at least there is a small glimmer of hope there.
Take care or yrself and keep us informed on how yr symptoms are progressing :hug:


----------



## padbrat

C, SB, Kerrianne, Wilsmum and Sammy - you guys keep me going, thank you!


----------



## sammiwry

Anytime padbrat! Just really hope you get better news next week. I certainly wouldn't like not knowing whats going on and it must be driving you mad :(


----------



## WILSMUM

Anytime Pad and like Sammi just said it would drive me nuts not knowing whats going on in there so i really feel for you and will keep my fingers crossed for some better news for you next week :hug:


----------



## padbrat

Ohhh and thanks Nikki Lou.. and everyone really!

It is really upsetting me Sammi, this is my 4th baby and I have never made it out of 1st tri. Don't want to scare anyone on here with my doom and gloom though 'cos am totally convinced that I have all the bad luck for all of us and you all will be fine... which is what I am sooo hoping for - don't want anyone else on this lovely thread having to go through this. x


----------



## sammiwry

Can totally appreciate that padbrat. I just really hope for you sake after all this not knowing that you have a sticky one. Your situation isn't something I'd wish on my worest enemy :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

padbrat - I can imagine its driving u insane. I'm still keeping everything crossed for you, hoping your lil beanie has just had a slow start and will play catch up :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

They said everythings grown but did they tell you if there was a heartbeat? I really do feel for you and this whole situation. I've done the waiting to see what's going to happen thing, and it was not a fun couple of weeks. I hope you get good news at the end of all this.

I'm a little concerned as it seems like most of my symptoms havelet up. The queasiness has been gone for a day and a bit now, the heartburn is rare, the hunger has died down, I'm not exhausted all the time, and the only time my boobs really hurt is when I take my bra off at night. We are travelling home today, but I would almost appreciate some queasiness anyway. I'm just worried I did too much while we were down here; too much walking, too many late nights.... Normal pregnant women don't worry about that stuff, but i do. I haven't had any cramps or bleeding, knock on wood, so hopefully that's a good sign. I don't know... I hope everything is fine. At least coffee still smells grossto me. Praise God for the little symptoms...


----------



## till bob

padbrat said:


> Ohhh and thanks Nikki Lou.. and everyone really!
> 
> It is really upsetting me Sammi, this is my 4th baby and I have never made it out of 1st tri. Don't want to scare anyone on here with my doom and gloom though 'cos am totally convinced that I have all the bad luck for all of us and you all will be fine... which is what I am sooo hoping for - don't want anyone else on this lovely thread having to go through this. x

fingers crossed for u padbrat just take it easy and relax if thats possible ur so brave cant imagine how u must be feelin will keep everythin crossed for next wed lots of love xxx


----------



## vetmom

Hi ladies! I just wanted to check in, I've been reading and running the last few days, so I thought I better add my 2 cents. I have a hard time deciding whether the forum helps me get through these anxious times or whether it makes it worse. But I get so excited everytime I see a new December Dreamer, or some good news that I'm sticking with it. And I'm glad that those with not so good news can find support.

Welcome to all of the newbies! MikieC, I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope you find yourself surrounded by people who love and support you.
Padbrat, you are so strong! I am both happy and sad that you have another week's wait to endure. Perhaps you should spoil yourself rotten to take your mind off of things?

I still do not have any MS. Got a little bit worried when the sore BB's calmed down, but I see that's happening with other ladies too. Mood swings have just kicked in, poor DH, he's lying low right now. And I've been getting up in the middle of the night for a snack and a pee.
5 more weeks until my dr's appt and 9 more weeks until my first scan. UGGGH! I have never been know for my patience.:blush:
Hope everyone is feeling well today!


----------



## lilbabylove

omg :'( ladies..I cried so hard..I saw bean today.. 173 bpm :'( omg. I'm in disbelief 7 weeks 6 days and growing so fast. I can't even believe I'm here and this is happening it made it sooo real. 

oh I love you ladies for being such support systems. you're all amazing.


----------



## lilbabylove

here is the baby.. it's in a heart-shaped uterus! haha :)

https://i40.tinypic.com/1yeqv.jpg


----------



## rosebud06

Awwww, great pic, I'm so pleased for you!
Well, I have felt like poo today, still in pain with my kidneys, desperately waiting for the antibiotics to kick in. Not only that, hormones have kicked in big time, to the point that I have sat and cried all day :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo rosebud poor you :(, hopefully things ease up soon!!

Lilbabylove, what a cool scan pic!


----------



## sady

Good luck to all new BFP's, so sorry for all the losses. Fingers x's for Pad for next week, really positive news that little bean is growing. My Dr has just called me to say I have got a scan tomorrow, I have myself as 5 weeks 4 days tomorrow but i think they think I am just over 6 weeks. I got an early scan because of my 3 blighted ovums and chemical. Is it too early to see anything at 5 wks 3 days is it possible to pick up a hearbeat or not?

Been looking at everyone's scan pics from over the last few days you must all be so happy they are amazing!

XX


----------



## hodbert

Afternoon all! Lilbabylove, what a great pic, glad everything went well! FX for you Pad and I hope the next week flies by, altho I'm sure that won't be easy!

I just booked in for my next scan next Tuesday, shold be about 6 weeks then so maybe will see something. Quite excited! It still doesn't feel real but maybe that will help! Also being v tired lately mid afternoon and a bit moody, which of course hubby loves!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hey all, can I join you!? I'm due on 23rd december going by my LMP but that will probably change when I have my scan coz I wasn't charting, or even ttc actually lol.. I've been on a break for the last year due to 8MCs all around 5wks! Everythings looking a lot better this time round tho so its such a wonderful surprise!!

Congrats everyone xxx


----------



## sammiwry

sady said:


> Good luck to all new BFP's, so sorry for all the losses. Fingers x's for Pad for next week, really positive news that little bean is growing. My Dr has just called me to say I have got a scan tomorrow, I have myself as 5 weeks 4 days tomorrow but i think they think I am just over 6 weeks. I got an early scan because of my 3 blighted ovums and chemical. Is it too early to see anything at 5 wks 3 days is it possible to pick up a hearbeat or not?
> 
> Been looking at everyone's scan pics from over the last few days you must all be so happy they are amazing!
> 
> XX


I posted my scan from 5 weeks 5 days and all that I could see on it is the gestational sac.


----------



## cho

Hi pad well, glad not all bad news hunny still hope, although what a wait for you everytime i really feel for you and think your really strong to be able to face it, and still be great about it all. I think your brill!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Hehe ou can have some of mine!
> Ness i cant get over how may posts u have done in like 3 months lol x

lol I know he he I'm a member of a lot of threads in ttc and made some good friends too so we were always chatting - we still do!!


----------



## Nessicle

Pad I'm glad for you that bubs is still holding on in there :hugs: I hope that LO gets a nice growth spurt - what a lil miracle hanging on for you xx


----------



## sammiwry

Just tried to cook dinner as my parents have been building a new fence all day but the smell is making my want to heave :(


----------



## Nessicle

lilbabylove what a fab scan pic!! so glad all is well!!!


----------



## cho

my scan pic was soo blurred cant make hardloy anything out lol x lilbabylove that so cute xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

my scan pic is the same, its just a blurry lil blob! The one I had with DD at same stage looked like Wall.E lol


----------



## cho

:haha: i cant make anything out of mine lol now i cant wait till my scan at 13 weeks!


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies! How are you all? Congrats to new bfps! :yipee:

Padbrat- Ur so strong and cant believe youve got another week to wait but at least it wasnt all bad and got everything crossed that beanie grows quicker by next week!! :hugs: xxx

lilbabylove what a lovely scan pic!! Amazing!! xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Feel very rough again now I'm trying to cook hoping it subsides by time I eat :S


----------



## Hollybush75

I've had a horrible weekend really - nothing major just really strong pg symptoms now. Really bad nausea on Saturday then I was sick once in the morning, afternoon & evening yesterday and so far morning & afternoon today. I am severely bloated now and feel really exhausted. I nearly fell asleep in a training session this afternoon. The tiredness feels like the first 2 weeks after the BFP!!! I found it ridiculously hard to concentrate in work and I've been really really grumpy.

:D


----------



## WILSMUM

Mmmm I've felt exhausted today and have done nothing, no washing or housework at all, well apart from washing the dishes! And Talk about short tempered! I have no patience at the moment my poor DS keeps having his head bitten off by me! Bless his heart! He tripped over on the way home from school and I was like, well thats what happens when yr messing about!!
My boobs have been killing today thankfully they've been taking it in turns! And a couple of hours ago I was struck by the most uncomfortable feeling around my ribs ever! When I moved and went up to the loo I was sat on the toilet and couldn't stop burping - got so bad I was almost sick! Thankfully this massive burp came out and the uncomfortableness eased so guess it was indigestion!!!!
Oh and I'm getting really fed up with being starving hungry but then not wanting to eat anything that we have in the house or even knowing what it is I want to eat!!! Pasta, cheese, marmite and fish fingers seem to be the only things that really appeal - but not all together mind!!!!!


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies, thank god for preggy symtpoms huh?? I guess we should be thankful, just the little one reminding you he/shes still there!!

I haven't had any hunger cravings so far but as I'm on my own all day and I'm far too lazy for my own good I have terrible eating habits and end up snacking on crap a lot of the time. Not good for bean, I need to start eating better (which reminds me, add fruit to shopping list ;) )

I go from major cleaning sessions to be totally wiped out. Am home all day atm with no other children to keep me busy so I feel bad sitting and doing nothing. Sometimes though I just cant drag my bum off the sofa!!! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Could I please join you.

I got my BFP on 11th April. I did a CB digi on 16th April and got 3+. EDD is 22nd December.

I wasn't sure whether to join in the thread or not as we lost our 12 month old daughter to a genetic condition (which we didn't know we were carriers of) and it means this little beanie has a 1 in 4 chance of having the condition so we will have to undergo a CVS test at around 11 weeks. I have also had 2 mc.

The thing is I feel excited and I've been reading a few pages of your thread and I want to join in and I want to feel positive although I know I also have to be realistic too. I am ringing the hospital tomorrow to see if I can have a reassurance scan based on the prev mc - I hope they will otherwise I may just pay for a private one.

I'm sorry about the long post and wish you all h&h 9 months xx


----------



## Rmar

hodbert said:


> Hey ladies, thank god for preggy symtpoms huh?? I guess we should be thankful, just the little one reminding you he/shes still there!!

I haven't had many symptoms yet and the ones I have (sore boobs), I usually get before AF. Isn't it weird that we are wanting to be sick. I can imagine myself getting a bout of nausea and running to DP saying, "yay, I feel sick!":haha:

Congratulations Butterfly! Hope to be hearing lots more from you.


----------



## hodbert

Hi Rmar, I know its crazy isn't it!! I'm sure the happiness at puking won't last long!!

Butterfly hi and welcome. I'm so sorry to hear about your traumatic experiences, fx for you that this time it all goes well, I think you're due some positivity!


----------



## lilbabylove

thank you ladies :) it was truly amazing..hehe. next thursday hearing the heartbeat!!


----------



## gem_wilko

Hello, thought I would add my due date... December 25th!! Talk about lucky!
Hopefully it will all go well for us :) 
Gemma


----------



## lilbabylove

oh butterfly..my heart goes out to you :( and yes you're doing the right thing! that's what I'm doing this pregnancy and so far my bean is so perfect! :) stay positive and we are all here to support you! you came to the perfect place my friend. hehe.

today is my birthday april 27th :) feeling so good..and exactly two months today! hehe


----------



## 2016

Welcome Rmar, butterfly and gem_wilko (and any others I missed)!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY lilbabylove - 8 weeks! Yay! :yipee:

I am so excited because I got my 3+ on a digi yesterday at just 4+4 :happydance: really hoping that is a good sign. Have more bloods drawn tomorrow, results on Thursday then I will get an early scan date to doubly triply check it's not ectopic.

As for symptomsso far:

:flow: Qeasy most of the day
:flow: Exausted all the time
:flow: Bbs didn't hurt at first (just sore nipples) then they started to hurt only at night but now they seem to hurt all the time. They are up a cup size already!
:flow: Get backaches really easily...and cramps which make me paranoid.
:flow: Need to pee a lot
:flow: Leaking creamy CM all the time :blush:
:flow: Stuffy nose, blurry vision
:flow: FORGETFUL!

...there might be more but I forgot! :dohh:


----------



## cho

lilbabylove i didnt think you7 could here the hb till about 11 weeks :shrug:
Happy Birthday tooo xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

I read somewhere that the heartbeat can be heard with a doppler in the 9th week - think it was on What to Expect when yr Expecting website.


----------



## WILSMUM

Yes it was heres the bit: Week 9 of Pregnancy: The Fetal Heartbeat Strengthens
Good-bye embryo, hello fetus. Your baby is now about one inch long, the size of a medium green olive (hold the martinis, please), with a heart that's developed enough &#8212; and large enough &#8212; to be heard with a Doppler.


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!

how is everyone today? 

I'm feeling worried and scared - apart from the nausea I don't have any other symptoms really, haven't had sore bb's for nearly a week, not peeing as frequently, hardly any cramps.....

should I be worried? Nausea is pretty grotty from late afternoon right through to about 9pm then it disappears and keep having spot breaksouts but that's the only thing that's keeping me going - that and no bleeding - got midwife today so gonna mention that nearly all my other symptoms have disappeared.

x


----------



## louise1302

ness im sure everything is fine i think its normal for things to come and go. i hardly have any nausea just a travel sicky feeling in the early evening, nothing in the mornings apart from a light head
i have achy hips but no cramp, im not peeing loads at all and my bbs arent sore anymore, i think your body adjusts somewhat to the hormones, i hope everything goes well at the mw today


----------



## Nessicle

thanks louise :hugs: I think cos my sore bb's have completely disappeared for nearly a week and the not peeing frequently any more has disappeared too just freaked me out a bit - I'm sure you're right just my body adjusting to the hormones


----------



## cho

I felt sick all night last night, i kept waking up on the other end of the bed lol, were i was sitting up and just falling back asleep, I still feel queezy this morning but not as bad thank god, i hope this isn the start as i never had it with bradley, not till the end.
I got my scan date through yesterday i will be 12 weeks 6 days ages yet!!! 
Hey ho should get a great pic ay x


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations -Butterfly- Youve been through such a hard time,i really feel for you and am croissing everything for you for a healthy sticky bean!! :yipee: :hugs: Adding you to the list now 

And congrats to gem_wilko on ur bfp! Also adding you to the list now! :yipee: x


----------



## Kerrieann

yay you got ur scan date! How exciting, bet ur counting down the days, hope it goes quick for you. Ive got my midwife apt today so she will book me in for my scan and just have to wait for my letter after that! :yipee: xx


----------



## Nessicle

me too Kerrie!! seeing her at 2.30pm x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah good luck with urs ness! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Mines at 1.15! x


----------



## cho

hehe i was well excited but to be fair its not that long, i go on hol 9th may so by the time thats happened, were going to baby show at nec and making a weekend of that and staying in a hotel near by. so should fly by, i was just thinking im 8 weeks tomoz and i cant get over how quick its gone already !!


----------



## Kerrieann

I know mines gunna be a pain in the butt tho no one can ever get blood from me, my vains go into hiding and it takes forever and then im covered in bruises! So not looking forward to that bit :-(


----------



## cho

i never had my bloods at first app she said she would do mine when she does home visit x


----------



## Kerrieann

i dont get home visits untill baby is born!! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mine didnt take bloods last week ,she said she'll do them next time she sees me when I will have had my dating scan etc :) if she does take bloods I hope your veins are nice and easy to get to today! :hugs:


----------



## cho

what????? really!

I never went to docs with bradley, i was shocked when tthey se it would be there, everyother app will now be at home apart from scans obviously!

eeuuuhgggg i feel sick!


----------



## cho

Has anyone thought about feeding yet whether bootle or booby xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm having home visits too, I went to docs with DD but I have a fab midwife this time and shes comin here. 

I feel a bit icky today WOOP!!! lol! 

I'm hoping to breastfeed this time as I tried with DD and struggled...I got really depressed about it and refused to talk to anyone :blush: I felt like I'd failed her. I want to give it a good shot this time...Im thinkin about going to La leche BF classes before I have this one. 
How about you?


----------



## Kerrieann

And its wierd to me you guys have home visits! lol never heard of them before! I will be booby feeding again! :haha: Only bfed Jake for 3months tho as my milk dried up, i was gutted but just thought he had it for 3 months which is really good! It was painful tho, wouldnt miind goping to proper classes. xx


----------



## ducky1502

Hey everyone!!! Hope you remember me :)

Been seriously ill with ms (nearly admitted into hosptial) for over two wks but I'm starting to be sick less and be able to move out of bed :) wahoooooo! Had to give up starting a new job because I was SO ill.

I've had my booking in appt and private early scan so now just waiting for my 12wk scan. Saw a really strong hb at 7wks :) was amazing!

Hope you're all doing well. 

And in answer to the feeding question I want to try and breastfeed if I can but I'm a bit worried bout my OH not getting to be involved as much.


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm sure everything is fine Ness its still quite early for you, I've not really had that many symptoms, if I didn;t know I was preg then i wouldn't guess iykwim!!!! and be grateful about the not weeing thing - I was up 3 times in the night last night - my uterus has really grown in the last few days and I can feel a hard bump down low on my bikini line - I can't wait till it pops up out of my pelvis and into my stomach so its not pressing on my bladder so much!!!! I take my DS to school everyday its only about a 5-10 min walk away - I had a wee before I left and was desperate again by the time I got there!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

good luck with yours too Kerrie!

I don't think my midwife will do home visits either she's only in my area on a Tuesday afternoon! 

Hi ducky!! Oh gosh so sorry you've suffered so much that sounds dreadful! Glad bubs hb is nice and strong though that's fab!

I plan to breastfeed too if I can, I know some ladies struggle so I can't take it for granted that I will be able to but defo want to!


----------



## WILSMUM

My booking in appointment with DS was a home visit but every other appointment was at the gp surgery until after Ihad him and then I had a few home visits from the mw and hv until i was able to get to the surgery - i had a c-section and wasn't allowed to drive for 6 weeks!!!!
But with this one I had to go to the local cottage hosp for my booking in appointment and I presume for every other one until baby comes!!
I should have had bloods done then but went to see her a week earlier cause of the parvo scare at school so had my bloods taken then instead!!
And as for breast or bottle I really don't know - i tried with ds and really struggled and didn't seem to have any milk at all - i might try the first couple of feeds for the colostrum but then will go on to bottle - dh is gonna do all the night feeds as he says this'll be his time with baby without me interferring!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky you poor thing,glad ur feeling a bit better tho and have had a great scan!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> I'm sure everything is fine Ness its still quite early for you, I've not really had that many symptoms, if I didn;t know I was preg then i wouldn't guess iykwim!!!! and be grateful about the not weeing thing - I was up 3 times in the night last night - my uterus has really grown in the last few days and I can feel a hard bump down low on my bikini line - I can't wait till it pops up out of my pelvis and into my stomach so its not pressing on my bladder so much!!!! I take my DS to school everyday its only about a 5-10 min walk away - I had a wee before I left and was desperate again by the time I got there!!!!

thanks hun - yeah it's just cos most of my symptoms have disappeared not that I've not had any, I had tremendously sore bb's, peeing constantly and cramping a lot up until around Thursday last week and now nothing except nausea....that's what's concerning me....

It's funny cos I can already feel my uterus it's pretty hard just above my pelvic bone my mum said you're not supposed to feel it til nearly the end of first tri but I've been able to feel mine for about 2 weeks, even when I've just pee'd so know it's not my bladder lol, it's very hard


----------



## cho

I am def bf well i hope to, i never did with ds, tried on the 3rd day and couldnt and was truly gutted, but i shall be trying!!
I will express after 6 weeks though when i go out nd so dh can have a go:)


----------



## ducky1502

My midwife appts are at a doctors surgery, no home visits for me either. Quite glad really because my house is a tip and we desperately need to move!

Thanks ness, it wasn't good. Being sick constantly and getting very dehydrated. I only just managed to avoid a hospital stay. I still feel terrible but I'm just glad I'm not being sick as much anymore.


----------



## Nessicle

glad to have you back with us xx


----------



## sady

lilbabylove said:


> oh butterfly..my heart goes out to you :( and yes you're doing the right thing! that's what I'm doing this pregnancy and so far my bean is so perfect! :) stay positive and we are all here to support you! you came to the perfect place my friend. hehe.
> 
> today is my birthday april 27th :) feeling so good..and exactly two months today! hehe

 
Happy Birthday - it's mine today too and going for an early scan today at 2pm so hoping it will go well x


----------



## Kerrieann

Wilsmum how lucky are you! Ur oh offering to this! My hubby did his fair share when i went onto bottle feeding which was lovely and gave me a nice break although i couldnt sleep coz id be listening out for them 2! :haha: xx

Oh and ducky you can express a few feeds so that ur oh can still be involved! Helps you out too


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay, glad your scan went well Ducky!


----------



## Nessicle

happy birthday lilbabylove and Sady!! Hope all goes well at your scan Sady!xx


----------



## ducky1502

At my lowest point I was just so miserable I was no longer excited about having a baby, which made me so depressed to feel that way. I didn't want to talk about being pregnant, think about it, I just felt so guilty for feeling that way. But now things are getting better I feel far more positive and looking forward to it :) 

I feel like I've missed out on so much, I wanted to take weekly pics of my tummy and measurements and I haven't been able to :( But tbh I've lost quite a lot of weight so I imagine my tummy measurement would be lower than when I started!!!


----------



## cho

My boobs have been really badly hurting the last 2 day and i keep getting really bad shooting pains in my right boob feels like a burning pulse its really horrible right behind my nip anyone else got this


----------



## cho

Happy b'day girlz x


----------



## Kerrieann

OMG i get these shooting pains, they are horrible and make me jump! :haha: Has anyone been getting shooting pains up there hoo-ha?? :blush: :haha:

Ducky i feel so sorry for you and must have been so hard to feel that way about the pregnancy, at least things rae starting to look up now :happydance: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Happy birthday ladies!


----------



## Nessicle

don't feel guilty ducky - feeling ill makes you like that, I've felt like that and I've only had nausea and haven't actually thrown up - I sat and cried to OH on Sunday telling him I was fed up of feeling sick and being hungry but not wanting anything and I felt guilty for thinking that and felt like I had to keep saying to myself "but I want and love my baby of course" like justifying how I felt to myself x


----------



## cho

they kill dont they but im only getting it in one, i went downstairs to get post earlier and i was like ooh ahh ooh ahh every step killed me lol. Then them horid shooting pains come


----------



## nikki-lou25

Can I take someones share of sore boobies?? I never got sore boobs with Aimee, and I don't have them now either!? Never experienced soreness (except for when I was BFin and failing - ouchie)


----------



## Rmar

Kerrieann said:


> OMG i get these shooting pains, they are horrible and make me jump! :haha: Has anyone been getting shooting pains up there hoo-ha?? :blush: :haha:

Yup, I had them today. I remember seeing 'cervix pain' in a symptom spotting thing, when TTC, so I just decided that it was that.


----------



## Nessicle

you're not alone Kerrie I haven't had shooting pains either and no sore bb's really except when I feel them lol x


----------



## louise1302

hapy birthday gilrls

im going to go al out to bf this time i didnt on the first 3 then tried on archie but he wouldnt latch, so am going to this time

my midwofe doesnt do home visits ante natal is at the local surestart centre literally round the corner form me so not too bad

im so silly ive just done an ic that i got from ebay and its a really faint line(why do i keep doing this to myself) fair enough the urine was dilute but ive gone and wiried myself sily again now


----------



## louise1302

i had the bb shooting pains for a day and theyve stopped too :(


----------



## Nessicle

the IC's only ever give faints louise don't worry - they're crap lol x


----------



## louise1302

phew i need to stop the addiction ive never found out this early on any of the others and im doing my own head it

going to book a private scan for in 2 weeks to put my mind at rest i should be just past 7 weeks then


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure everything is fine Ness its still quite early for you, I've not really had that many symptoms, if I didn;t know I was preg then i wouldn't guess iykwim!!!! and be grateful about the not weeing thing - I was up 3 times in the night last night - my uterus has really grown in the last few days and I can feel a hard bump down low on my bikini line - I can't wait till it pops up out of my pelvis and into my stomach so its not pressing on my bladder so much!!!! I take my DS to school everyday its only about a 5-10 min walk away - I had a wee before I left and was desperate again by the time I got there!!!!
> 
> thanks hun - yeah it's just cos most of my symptoms have disappeared not that I've not had any, I had tremendously sore bb's, peeing constantly and cramping a lot up until around Thursday last week and now nothing except nausea....that's what's concerning me....
> 
> It's funny cos I can already feel my uterus it's pretty hard just above my pelvic bone my mum said you're not supposed to feel it til nearly the end of first tri but I've been able to feel mine for about 2 weeks, even when I've just pee'd so know it's not my bladder lol, it's very hardClick to expand...



Yeah thats exactly what its like for me - I can only feel it standing up though it seems to disappear backwards when I'm sitting or lying down!! I said to DH yest feel this and he felt it and oh wow and thats def not yr bladder is it? Lol!!!1


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Wilsmum how lucky are you! Ur oh offering to this! My hubby did his fair share when i went onto bottle feeding which was lovely and gave me a nice break although i couldnt sleep coz id be listening out for them 2! :haha: xx
> 
> Oh and ducky you can express a few feeds so that ur oh can still be involved! Helps you out too

He has a 3 year old son from a previous relationship and he did the night feeds with him mainly because she was just a waste of space but he saidhe was glad and really enjoyed it as it gave him time to bond with the baby so he wants to do the same with ours but I expect I'll be like you and will be lying there awake listening to them!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> My boobs have been really badly hurting the last 2 day and i keep getting really bad shooting pains in my right boob feels like a burning pulse its really horrible right behind my nip anyone else got this

yeah I've been having pains like that thankfully each boob seems to tkae it in turns so its justa bout bearable!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Glad to hear yr starting to feel better now Ducky - sounds awful and I'm sure no one will blame you for feeling like you did - its completely understandable! You have plenty of time to make the most of yr pregnancy now, mayb pic a certain week of preg to start all the measurements etcs from.

And happy birthday girls and good luck to all early scans today - look forward to hearing lots of lovely good news!


----------



## Nessicle

WILS - lol glad it's not just me who's been able to feel it he he!


----------



## WILSMUM

I was wondering if I was imaginging it cause its still pretty early but as this is my 2nd u r meant to show etc earlier!
But there is def something growing down there!

Does nyaone else find its uncomfortable to lay on the front now? Any sort of pressure down around where I can feel my uterus (bikini line) just feels strange - not painful but not nice either, so I can't lay on my front and I can't curl my legs up into my tummy as tight as I used to be able to either cause of the pressure!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## till bob

hey everyone hope ur well today i was just wondering my friend is convinced she is pregnant but she has done a test today and it was negitive could this be wrong she is due on today but says no sign of anythin shes convinced she is pregnant i just dont want her to be dissapointed


----------



## WILSMUM

till bob said:


> hey everyone hope ur well today i was just wondering my friend is convinced she is pregnant but she has done a test today and it was negitive could this be wrong she is due on today but says no sign of anythin shes convinced she is pregnant i just dont want her to be dissapointed

It could be too early to show up on a preg test but I'd say from my experience that although it is possible its unlikely.
Early preg symptoms are very similar to those of AF - tell her to wait a week and if AF still not come then to do another test with FMU.


----------



## sammiwry

Felt so sick until I ate something but don't want to keep eating to stop feeling sick :( anyone else got any methods for keeping the sicky feeling at bay?


----------



## WILSMUM

If the sicky feeling goes when u eat then thats because you need to eat - yr body needs an awful lot more calories at the moment hun so don't feel bad if u feel like yr pigging out a bit!
Try eating 6 small healthy meals a day, I have a couple of ginger biscuits in bed before I get up as they're meant to help with the nausea! Have my brekkie after I've showered and dressed at about 8am then have a small bowl of cereal at about 10am, I have lunch at about half 1 then a snack at half 3/4 and then dinner around about 6pm and if I'm still up and awake I'll have another snack at about 9pm!
This seems to be working for me - I've found that i can't eat as big portion sizes now as I could before I was preg anyway and if I don't eat for about 3 or 4 hours then I start feeling sick!!


----------



## sammiwry

See I can't break my day any more to eat than I do due to my stupid working times, I eat at 5.30am when I get up, 10am when I'm on break, anywhere between 12/2 when I finish and then snack once home, but I'm feeling sick between the times when I eat in the morning :S


----------



## lilbabylove

Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure everything is fine Ness its still quite early for you, I've not really had that many symptoms, if I didn;t know I was preg then i wouldn't guess iykwim!!!! and be grateful about the not weeing thing - I was up 3 times in the night last night - my uterus has really grown in the last few days and I can feel a hard bump down low on my bikini line - I can't wait till it pops up out of my pelvis and into my stomach so its not pressing on my bladder so much!!!! I take my DS to school everyday its only about a 5-10 min walk away - I had a wee before I left and was desperate again by the time I got there!!!!
> 
> thanks hun - yeah it's just cos most of my symptoms have disappeared not that I've not had any, I had tremendously sore bb's, peeing constantly and cramping a lot up until around Thursday last week and now nothing except nausea....that's what's concerning me....
> 
> It's funny cos I can already feel my uterus it's pretty hard just above my pelvic bone my mum said you're not supposed to feel it til nearly the end of first tri but I've been able to feel mine for about 2 weeks, even when I've just pee'd so know it's not my bladder lol, it's very hardClick to expand...

girl, I can feel mine haha even my doctor said it's because I'm so tiny to begin with..there is this little hard bubble in the middle of my hipbones and we can pretty much see it growing because it's getting pretty big. 

and I have basically only sore boobs at night and nausea all day and peeing constantly..and that's why I had that scan yesterday so don't worry! :) 

and thanks for all of the birthday wishes ladies..I'm going to dinner tonight.


----------



## lilbabylove

oh nikki- I am breastfeeding (hopefully!!) and don't worry my boobies aren't so sore and my doctor was hilarious yesterday (I went up two cup sizes btw) she said they were probably hurting the most when they were growing haha I said yeah that sounds a bit right. They are so lumpy it's hilarious. So, I don't feel bad because I don't fit in my DDD bras now either so I'm moved to an E


----------



## sammiwry

lilbabylove, can't believe you've already decided that! I haven't even though yet how baby will be fed!


----------



## WILSMUM

try something ginger based then sammi - ginger is meant to help with ms - ginger biscuits, ginger tea??


----------



## WILSMUM

There might be soomething on here to help you: https://www.morningsicknesshelp.com/morning-sickness-cure.html


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo thanks for that shall check it out! 
I keep meaning to get ginger biscuits on my break but keep forgetting :S


----------



## WILSMUM

I have a couple of ginger nuts in the morning - also said something about ginger sweets on that site - might be a good idea of something to suck on!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I have been chewing gum at work and that keeps it manageable but hate chewing gum all the time lol. Hmmm ginger sweets...


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness how did ur apt go? Mine went really weel, had my bloods taken and then was weighed and my bmi is normal, blood pressure good and everything else good! Had to phone hospital to book my scan and got it for 20th may! They gave me the 10th at first and then i realised i would only be 10 weeks! So i will be 11+4 at the scan which is good. They offered me a choice of two scans a nucheal one or dating one, the nucheal one tests for downs and you have to have all your bloods done again. I just went for the dating one as my chances of a downs baby are really low anyway. Hope everyone ok today and enjoing their day!! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

sady said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> oh butterfly..my heart goes out to you :( and yes you're doing the right thing! that's what I'm doing this pregnancy and so far my bean is so perfect! :) stay positive and we are all here to support you! you came to the perfect place my friend. hehe.
> 
> today is my birthday april 27th :) feeling so good..and exactly two months today! hehe
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday - it's mine today too and going for an early scan today at 2pm so hoping it will go well xClick to expand...

Happy birthday ladies! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sammi - thanks for asking the question about nausea - I know how you feel. I too have the feeling of not sure if I feel sick or hungry but this only started in the last 24 hours!! I was up at 5am having cereal which helped.

Great advice from Wilsmum - I will be eating small meals regularly and have also bought some ginger nut biscuits - yum!!

Well I rang the hospital today (where I had the meeting about mc) and said I was pregnant and 2 hours later I was having a scan!! She was so lovely and I can't believe it - normally I have to battle for such things and then I get horrible people. I'm feeling so positive about this. Pregnancy sac is nice and round and in the correct place. Yolk is there and fetal pole and she could just about make out a tiny flutter!!! which is fantastic for 5w5d!!!! Oh please god let this beanie stick and be healthy. Next scan is 1 week today - praying for a nice clear hb!!

:hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Thats fantastic news butterfly - fingers corssed for you - you definately deserve it :hug:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all had my midwife appointment! 

Gosh Kerrie mine was nowhere near like yours! Just form filling, weight and height. At my docs they don't do bloods til 10 weeks so that's it for now til 25 May for next appointment. She's applying for my 12 week scan so should get that date through in the next few weeks. 

She gave me my antenatal record that I bring to my appointments etc and I have some stuff to fill out for my next appointment. 

I was wondering when I'm supposed to get the maternity exemption form to sign cos my GP and midwife haven't given me one and I pay for prescriptions every month atm...?? Surely it should be with the routine forms but it's not??


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi ness, i got given mine today, and she thought my doc would already have gave it to me but she hadnt so im sending it off today to get my exemption card xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun she said to text her if I had any questions etc so will text her tomorrow hopefully I can just pic it up from the docs then! x


----------



## WILSMUM

I think if I remember rightly from DS yr midwife sorts it all out and u get a card through the post - give yr mw a ring tomorrow and ask!

Sounds like u both had loads more done than me - my mw basically just took my bp and that was it - i'd seen her the week before for bloods and she gave me my notes then which i then filled about before I saw her for my booking in appointment!!! She also went the the downs testing options with me as well but as they aren't doing the nucal scan at my local hosp yet i had the choice of either going private (2 hr each way drive + £150) or just have the blood screening test at 16 weeks, which is what we're gonna do! So I have my dating scan on 17th May and then blood test on 17th June.


----------



## Kerrieann

Now i dont know if i should have gone for the nucal one? Im sure it was all done in one go with my ds but was never told my chances or anything like that so i dont know!


----------



## Nessicle

My paternal grandmother had a down syndrome daughter when she was 23 so I think I will be offered that anyway x


----------



## Mystique26

Hi ladies, I'm actually due on Jan 2nd based on my LMP but I can be 2 weeks bafore or after. Hoping for it to be late December though. Probably Dec 28th?


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh Kerrie before I forget did I give you my proper EDD of 17/12??

x


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Sammi - thanks for asking the question about nausea - I know how you feel. I too have the feeling of not sure if I feel sick or hungry but this only started in the last 24 hours!! I was up at 5am having cereal which helped.
> 
> Great advice from Wilsome - I will be eating small meals regularly and have also bought some ginger nut biscuits - yum!!
> 
> Well I rang the hospital today (where I had the meeting about mc) and said I was pregnant and 2 hours later I was having a scan!! She was so lovely and I can't believe it - normally I have to battle for such things and then I get horrible people. I'm feeling so positive about this. Pregnancy sac is nice and round and in the correct place. Yolk is there and fetal pole and she could just about make out a tiny flutter!!! which is fantastic for 5w5d!!!! Oh please god let this beanie stick and be healthy. Next scan is 1 week today - praying for a nice clear hb!!
> 
> :hugs:


Glad to hear all is going well so far fingers crossed for you!

Yeah the last week the sickness feeling was manageable until I got to eat again but today it's been a right pain :(


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Now i dont know if i should have gone for the nucal one? Im sure it was all done in one go with my ds but was never told my chances or anything like that so i dont know!

My DS is just 5 and when I was preg with him I wasn't even offered a NT scan - the option just wasn't there and as I was only 27/28 I wasn't classed as high risk anyway! But i did have the blood screening done then and that cmae back as something like 1 in 250 which they then class as high risk so i got offered and had an amnio and thank god everything was fine!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Oooh Kerrie before I forget did I give you my proper EDD of 17/12??
> 
> x

Ooo same EDD as me going by dr's dates.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yep changed it for you ness :happydance:


----------



## Sherri81

congrats on the birthdays girls!

And Butterfly, congrats on the good scan. Hoping everything goes well for you.

I'm feeling a bit nervous about things right now. Trying not to, but most of my symptoms have disappeared. I went to Vancouver with hubby this past weekend for his sister's 40th birthday party. I felt sick on the way down there on Friday, which was reassuring. Felt sick all day Saturday, which is unusual, since my sickness is really only at night, but then on Sunday, I felt fine. I wasn't tired, I didn't feel nauseous really all day, my boobs have never really hurt so that doesn't help, the only thing I did have, was a little bout of heartburn. We travelled home yesterday (Monday), and I felt fine again except for a little teensy bit of queasiness off and on. But only for like 30 minutes at the most. I don't know if this is normal for some symptoms to disappear now or what.

I have had a little bit of queasiness again today, but its not bad, its like when you severely overeat to the point of puking, but obviously mine isn't from overeating. But once again, these little periods of queasiness last for only 20 minutes or so. My boobs have been a little more 'tender' in the past few days, then they have been for the past few weeks. I found when I wore one of my push up bras the other day, they really hurt when I took the bra off. So I don't really know what is happening, and I don't know if I should be worried or not. I'm also not getting ravenously hungry like I had been. I still have CM, and I haven't had any cramping or bleeding, knock on wood, so I guess all I can do is assume that everything is alright still. What do you girls think? Should I be worried?

I have my next appt and scan on May 5th, so still just over a week to go. I will be just under 10 weeks by then, so hopefully things are still okay..... And I can't believe all of the check ups and stuff you girls have been having, with in home visits and such. I have never gotten that! Heck I haven't even had my blood pressure taken yet. Strange...


----------



## sammiwry

I know you can get cream for your nips when your breastfeeding if they get sore, but can that be used on them now or what else could I use? Mine are just so sensitive that I'm only wearing a bra while at work and when I'm at home just wearing a baggy t shirt so nothing rubs.


----------



## heyluu

All food is yuck to me right now. :( Im not throwing up, but nothing sounds good or tastes good. Anyone else having this problem??

Oh yah, I have a scan next Friday! :) Ill be 7 weeks. Will I be able to see anything?


----------



## sammiwry

Heyluu I have a scan on tuesday and I'll be 7 weeks 4 days so can post a picture for you if you want??


----------



## Jay81

heyluu said:


> All food is yuck to me right now. :( Im not throwing up, but nothing sounds good or tastes good. Anyone else having this problem??
> 
> Oh yah, I have a scan next Friday! :) Ill be 7 weeks. Will I be able to see anything?

Hi Heyluu,
Yep I am having the exact same problem. I am off all food! I too am not throwing up but just feel sick all the time. :( I am really hoping that after 12 weeks I start to feel better. :D

I only have a scan at 12 weeks and this is my first pregnancy. I am in my 8th week now so I am really looking forward to seeing my baby on the scan at 12 weeks. 
Take care and I hope you feel better soon. :)


----------



## luvnhope

Hey girls, can I join yall? I just got my BFP on April 24th, Due December 28th!This is our first, so I am very excited and anxious. So glad to have a spot with people going through things at the same time.


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats luvnhope!


----------



## heyluu

sammiwry said:


> Heyluu I have a scan on tuesday and I'll be 7 weeks 4 days so can post a picture for you if you want??

That's be awesome! :)


----------



## heyluu

Jay81 said:


> heyluu said:
> 
> 
> All food is yuck to me right now. :( Im not throwing up, but nothing sounds good or tastes good. Anyone else having this problem??
> 
> Oh yah, I have a scan next Friday! :) Ill be 7 weeks. Will I be able to see anything?
> 
> Hi Heyluu,
> Yep I am having the exact same problem. I am off all food! I too am not throwing up but just feel sick all the time. :( I am really hoping that after 12 weeks I start to feel better. :D
> 
> I only have a scan at 12 weeks and this is my first pregnancy. I am in my 8th week now so I am really looking forward to seeing my baby on the scan at 12 weeks.
> Take care and I hope you feel better soon. :)Click to expand...

Thanks! It just really sucks doesnt it? I will think I want something for a brief moment and then I get it and I'm like YUCK! I dont want this and start to feel icky again. But NO MS!!! Blah....


----------



## sammiwry

heyluu said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Heyluu I have a scan on tuesday and I'll be 7 weeks 4 days so can post a picture for you if you want??
> 
> That's be awesome! :)Click to expand...

Shall try and remember to do it next tues as soon as I've got home, but if not it'll certainly be on before you have yours done.


----------



## Mom2MandM

I'm due December 16th!


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm December 4th :D Excited


----------



## stefe

Can you move me from the 10th to the 18th. I had my first ultra sound today and this is my new date according to the babies size.


----------



## Flybee

Hi - can I join? - I am due approx 27th Dec, just about squeezing the little one into 2010!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Awwwwww! I was due dec 09, soooo long gone now. Well miss it all. 
Time will fly, trust me!

Congrats to you all :)


----------



## WILSMUM

heyluu I had a scan at exactly 7 weeks and saw a little blob floating around in the sac with a definate heartbeat fluttering away! It wasn't a really clear "baby shape" but then my uterus is tilited so it made it a bit more difficult to see! I have a pic but haven't posted it cause u can't really see much on the pic (the screen images were a lot clearer) as bubs is trying to snuggle and hide right up close at the edge/bottom of the sac!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Wow!! Lots of new ladies today!! Confrat to u all on yr BFPs and hoping for a happy and heathy rest of preg for you all!! :hug:


----------



## WILSMUM

feeling really down and teary today - have no idea why i just feel really strange - a bit panicy and a bit like i've forgotten something and I just wanna cry!!
Bloomin hormones!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw :hugs: WILSMUM, bloody hormones eh???


----------



## roxybach14

i feel like i wana cry all the time lol
xxxx


----------



## roxybach14

is it true wat they say?? if ur sad through ur pregnancy, ur baby will be sad???
xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

roxybach14 said:


> is it true wat they say?? if ur sad through ur pregnancy, ur baby will be sad???
> xx

I've never heard that one before...I doubt its true. :shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

I don't think its true! a woman i work with said she played mozart etc to her bump in her 1st preg as its meant to calm them and then u have a calm content baby/child but she said it didn't work and her daughter is the most hyperactive child she has ever known who never sleeps!!!!!

Dh isn't really helping at the mo moment - we've been having a few disagreements lately! The latest is that he wants to arrange the 20 week scan for when he 2 daughters are up visiting and I feel a bit uncomfortable about it and he can't understand it and basically just told me this morning to get over it cause he wants them involved!! They are 12 and 9 and I've only met them a handful of times! Since we've lived up here (2 years next month) they've only visited once (oct last year) and they're due to visit end of july this year. 
Am I just being weird or would anyone else feel uncomfortable having 2 children they barely knew at their 20 week anonmally scan?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I would hun, and there is no guarantee the hospital would let them in as it's not a bonding scan its seen as a medical procedure? Iykwim? Someone in 2nd Tri was complainin about this as they weren't even allowed their DH and Mum(in law?) in at the same time. 
Maybe he should book a bonding scan at Babybond or somewhere like that - a private scan where they let a few people in, and it is purely to look at baby rather than to check medically for any anomolies?


----------



## WILSMUM

Yeah I did think that as I'm sure I vaguely remember something from when I had Wil that there was a limit on the number of children/people that they allowed in the room and mentioned it to him but he said that he's sure that if I explain the circumstances it'll be fine!!
I'll be 20 weeks a week or 2 before they come so it might not be possible to delay it and arrange a scan for that particular week anyway esp as it'll be in the school summer hols!!
He hasn't even told them I'm preg yet anyway - in fact a few weeks ago the eldest messaged me on msn asking if I was preg under the pretence that it was for some school proj so DH phoned his ex and didn't actually say out right that i was or I wasn't but the impression he gave across was that I wasn't! the problem is that there mum is preg as well - she told us about 3 weeks before we found out I was so they're whle lives are being completely turned upside down with this new arrival at their own home so god only knows how they're gonna take the announcement that theres gonna be a new baby here as well! Knowing the eldest who is a bit of a drama queen she'll probably throw her toys out the pram and deicde shes not gonna come stay anyway!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sherri81 said:


> congrats on the birthdays girls!
> 
> And Butterfly, congrats on the good scan. Hoping everything goes well for you.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit nervous about things right now. Trying not to, but most of my symptoms have disappeared. I went to Vancouver with hubby this past weekend for his sister's 40th birthday party. I felt sick on the way down there on Friday, which was reassuring. Felt sick all day Saturday, which is unusual, since my sickness is really only at night, but then on Sunday, I felt fine. I wasn't tired, I didn't feel nauseous really all day, my boobs have never really hurt so that doesn't help, the only thing I did have, was a little bout of heartburn. We travelled home yesterday (Monday), and I felt fine again except for a little teensy bit of queasiness off and on. But only for like 30 minutes at the most. I don't know if this is normal for some symptoms to disappear now or what.
> 
> I have had a little bit of queasiness again today, but its not bad, its like when you severely overeat to the point of puking, but obviously mine isn't from overeating. But once again, these little periods of queasiness last for only 20 minutes or so. My boobs have been a little more 'tender' in the past few days, then they have been for the past few weeks. I found when I wore one of my push up bras the other day, they really hurt when I took the bra off. So I don't really know what is happening, and I don't know if I should be worried or not. I'm also not getting ravenously hungry like I had been. I still have CM, and I haven't had any cramping or bleeding, knock on wood, so I guess all I can do is assume that everything is alright still. What do you girls think? Should I be worried?
> 
> I have my next appt and scan on May 5th, so still just over a week to go. I will be just under 10 weeks by then, so hopefully things are still okay..... And I can't believe all of the check ups and stuff you girls have been having, with in home visits and such. I have never gotten that! Heck I haven't even had my blood pressure taken yet. Strange...

I don't think you need to be worried - I think it is quite common for the symptoms to come and go. I woke up this morning not feeling as sick but now I do feel sick. My boobs haven't hurt - there is a bit of a dull ache but that's it. I think ms affects women completely different - I hope for example none of us get that sick that we end up in hospital. It's such a weird thing isn't it to WANT to feel sick!!!! I'm sure you'll be fine.

I am really surprised that you are not having more regular scans - is that something you can request to put your mind at rest?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hmm, its a tough one really hun...he seems insistant that they're there. Thing is, if the hospital made an allowance for you (well him) then they'd have to do it for everyone else too? If I were in your shoes I'd persuade DH that a private scan is better for the girls to go and see coz like we've said, its actually a medical appointment at hospital whereas at a private scan they will let the girls see all the interesting bits and pieces. 

Infact when I think about it, I hardly saw Aimee at my 20 week scan as she didnt have the screen facing me. Its like him wanting to take the girls to a doctors appointment or something? 
:hugs: hun coz its a difficult situation. Maybe you could phone the hospital and check their policy? Still, that doesn't address the issue of you feling uncomfortable about them being there.


----------



## roxybach14

id be honest with him, tell him how u feel bout them being there. at the end of the day its ur baby xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all! 

for those in the UK when did you get your free prescription form to sign and send off? I haven't received one from GP or Midwife and in all the information she gave me yesterday it says I should have it at my booking in appointment or from my first visit to GP. I text my midwife to ask and she said she will give it to me at 20 week appointment...?? That can't be right?! 

I pay for prescriptions every month cos of my coeliac disease and spoke to the surgery and they said to collect it from the surgery when I next pass. What is my midwife on about? Does she think I mean the MatB form or whatever it is for maternity leave?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I remember with DD I didn't get mine til quite late on, and my midwife hasn't mentioned it either!? I'll ask her when I see her on facebook, my friend was askin about same thing yesterday.


----------



## ducky1502

My midwife said she wouild fill it and and send it off and I'd receive it through in the post. I hope its not too long because I need a dentist visit pretty soon.


----------



## Nessicle

I need a dentist visit too and I have an NHS prepayment card that I'm tied in to for a year so want to sort that out pretty soon. 

She didnt give me a bounty pack either - though I think I might get that at my 10 week appointment


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi ladies, congrats on all the new bfp's! :yipee: adding you all to the list now :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Wilsmum i would be reacting the same way and agree with nikki and think its a good idea to book a private one for the girls to come a long to!

Ness ring ur gp and then just pop in and pick the form up, ur entitled to it now xx


----------



## pumpkin2

Hi everyone, had my booking appointment on Monday and it went really well the midwife was sooo nice. Am having shared care between midwife and consultant so thats a big relief. She gave me loads of info, preg book, bounty pack and perscription form too. Am going back in 2 weeks for bloods. She has change my EDD date to 17th Dec but that may change again when I have scan done.

Could not believe it got my date through this morning for nuchal dating scan on 4th June, how quick was that!!!!

Am going to book a private scan though when I am 10 weeks as I am going on holiday when I will be 11 and wont be able to enjoy it if I dont know everything is ok.


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi ladies 

I'm glad everyone is doing ok, besides the morning sickness which I know for some of us is a much wanted sympton :blush:
I'm just after some reassurance to be honest I'm currently 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant and I have been experiencing some light brown discharge ( Sorry TMI ) since yesterday evening. I have to be honest I'm having a real panic that this means that I'm going to miscarry or that something is wrong.
I had a miscarriage in 2005 but on that occasion I didn't spot at all just masses of very red blood ( Sorry again for the TMI )
Have any of you ladies experienced anything similiar ?
Sarah


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Sarah 

I can imagine how worried you are! I've not experienced it luckily but a lot of ladies on here have and they have said brown is old blood so try not to worry too much however, if it increases or changes colour I would go to A&E xx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrie - midwife just text me she apologised and said she made a mistake cos she quickly scanned the text in between appointments, she is signing the form and leaving it at my surgery for me to collect this Friday!


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> Hmm, its a tough one really hun...he seems insistant that they're there. Thing is, if the hospital made an allowance for you (well him) then they'd have to do it for everyone else too? If I were in your shoes I'd persuade DH that a private scan is better for the girls to go and see coz like we've said, its actually a medical appointment at hospital whereas at a private scan they will let the girls see all the interesting bits and pieces.
> 
> Infact when I think about it, I hardly saw Aimee at my 20 week scan as she didnt have the screen facing me. Its like him wanting to take the girls to a doctors appointment or something?
> :hugs: hun coz its a difficult situation. Maybe you could phone the hospital and check their policy? Still, that doesn't address the issue of you feling uncomfortable about them being there.


Thanks hun - the private scan'll be a no go - moneys pretty tight for us at the moment, esp now!!!
I like the Drs appointment analogy I might have to use that!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

roxybach14 said:


> id be honest with him, tell him how u feel bout them being there. at the end of the day its ur baby xxx

Yeah I have said to him it would feel weird and I'm not comfortable with it but obviously they are his daughters and this is his baby (as well as mine) so the baby is gonna be their half brother or sister - I can understand that he wants to involve them but I don't think he's being realistic about how involved they can actually be when we only see them for 1 week a year!!
He has a 3 year old son as well who we he hasn't seen in over 2 years now and doesn't expect to see till he is old enough to make his own way up here (his mums a psycho nightmare basically and its not worth the hassle) so hes not gonna be involved at all!!
My son has to be included and involved as he lives here and is gonna be with baby pretty much 24/7 but the girls come to visit once a year at the most plus their mum is pregnant so they have the opportunity to be hands on and involved there if they want!


----------



## WILSMUM

I've not had my prescription exemption thing and I don't remember having a form to fill in with DS!
I've not had a bounty pack either but have a feelign i get that at the hosp when i go for my dating scan - i know when i've been to the fertility clinic and epu there, there were loads of them in boxes in the corridor!!!!


----------



## samantha.xo

Hey girlies, 

EDD - 26th of Dec on Boxing Day (lol). 

Booked my private 7+1 scan for the 10th of May :) 

Good luck to everyone xoxoxox


----------



## Nessicle

I would ask your doc or midwife then hun about the free prescriptions cos it covers dental care too 

Tough situation about your DH's daughters. I don't think it's realistic to have any one other than your partner/a friend or parent with you plus its your and your DH's experience to share - his daughters can see the picture the same as everyone else!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hello all! I have finally plucked up the courage to join you. I'm due (according to FF) December 11th.

I feel ENORMOUS today. As in top button of jeans undone at desk. I know I have gained 3lbs or so but this is ridiculous. Anyone else feel the size of a house?


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> I would ask your doc or midwife then hun about the free prescriptions cos it covers dental care too
> 
> Tough situation about your DH's daughters. I don't think it's realistic to have any one other than your partner/a friend or parent with you plus its your and your DH's experience to share - his daughters can see the picture the same as everyone else!

I don't even have a dentist at the moment and the 2 in the town i live aren't taking on NHS patients at the mo - I'm not a big dentist fan and I hardly ever go to the Drs - the only thing it'll be useful for me for is the free eye test but then I know I need new glasses really and can't really afford them at the mo!! So I'm not too bothered at the moment!!!

My son will have to come with us (unless its slap bang in the middle of the school day) as i don't have any family near by or really know anyone local I'd trust to look after him! But I'll be 20 weeks a week or 2 before they come and from all the info I've read they do that scan at 18-20 weeks so might be they wouldn't want to do it a week or 2 later anyway! 
And yes i know I'll have the scan before they come so they can see the pics same as our parents etc!


----------



## WILSMUM

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hello all! I have finally plucked up the courage to join you. I'm due (according to FF) December 11th.
> 
> I feel ENORMOUS today. As in top button of jeans undone at desk. I know I have gained 3lbs or so but this is ridiculous. Anyone else feel the size of a house?

I do have a small lump/bump but down low on my bikini line so my clothes don't really impact on it!
I've actually been losing weight - only a few pounds but even so i was a bit concerned when I weighed myself this morning - I mentioned it to DH this mornign and he said - oh thats good!!!
I'm not tiny but I'm not huge either (UK size 12) and I've not been being sick or anythign and have been eating about 6 melas aday all be it small ones - i don't know how I could possibly eat anymore than I am!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hello all! I have finally plucked up the courage to join you. I'm due (according to FF) December 11th.
> 
> I feel ENORMOUS today. As in top button of jeans undone at desk. I know I have gained 3lbs or so but this is ridiculous. Anyone else feel the size of a house?

If it makes you feel any better my work trousers dont do up at all as I'm that bloated :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi samntha and Lamburai congrats to the both of you :yipee: Will add you both to the list! xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

sammiwry said:


> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! I have finally plucked up the courage to join you. I'm due (according to FF) December 11th.
> 
> I feel ENORMOUS today. As in top button of jeans undone at desk. I know I have gained 3lbs or so but this is ridiculous. Anyone else feel the size of a house?
> 
> If it makes you feel any better my work trousers dont do up at all as I'm that bloated :(Click to expand...

Well I am praying its bloating although I confess to eating far too much over the last week. I just feel totally stuffed and huge. I need to wear elasticated trousers. This is not good.


----------



## sammiwry

Nope it's not good at all! I haven't eaten more than usual and haven't changed my diet much so that's why I'm hoping mine is bloat. I only got my work trousers last week after a 3 month wait so they wont get much wear lol!


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! I have finally plucked up the courage to join you. I'm due (according to FF) December 11th.
> 
> I feel ENORMOUS today. As in top button of jeans undone at desk. I know I have gained 3lbs or so but this is ridiculous. Anyone else feel the size of a house?
> 
> I do have a small lump/bump but down low on my bikini line so my clothes don't really impact on it!
> I've actually been losing weight - only a few pounds but even so i was a bit concerned when I weighed myself this morning - I mentioned it to DH this mornign and he said - oh thats good!!!
> I'm not tiny but I'm not huge either (UK size 12) and I've not been being sick or anythign and have been eating about 6 melas aday all be it small ones - i don't know how I could possibly eat anymore than I am!!!Click to expand...

I'm the same - have a little lump where my bikini line is too although my bloat further up prevents me wearing any clothes pre pregnancy lol


----------



## Nessicle

Lamburai1703 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! I have finally plucked up the courage to join you. I'm due (according to FF) December 11th.
> 
> I feel ENORMOUS today. As in top button of jeans undone at desk. I know I have gained 3lbs or so but this is ridiculous. Anyone else feel the size of a house?
> 
> If it makes you feel any better my work trousers dont do up at all as I'm that bloated :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am praying its bloating although I confess to eating far too much over the last week. I just feel totally stuffed and huge. I need to wear elasticated trousers. This is not good.Click to expand...

Lamb I've been wearing maternity trousers for work since about 2 weeks ago lol, my bloat is like an actual baby bump!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! I have finally plucked up the courage to join you. I'm due (according to FF) December 11th.
> 
> I feel ENORMOUS today. As in top button of jeans undone at desk. I know I have gained 3lbs or so but this is ridiculous. Anyone else feel the size of a house?
> 
> If it makes you feel any better my work trousers dont do up at all as I'm that bloated :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am praying its bloating although I confess to eating far too much over the last week. I just feel totally stuffed and huge. I need to wear elasticated trousers. This is not good.Click to expand...
> 
> Lamb I've been wearing maternity trousers for work since about 2 weeks ago lol, my bloat is like an actual baby bump!Click to expand...

I wish mine was more bump shaped than marshmellow shaped as DH likes to call it!


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: I just look about 5 months come evening time! 

Just a quick question anyone noticed they're not producing as much watery CM now? Mine seems to have slowed a bit so I don't feel like I've pee'd myself constantly lol


----------



## sammiwry

Cant say I've noticed any change in mine yet :( But that jsut pee'd yourself feeling is so annoying especially at work!


----------



## WILSMUM

i have days when mine is quite creamy - sometime get the feeling u get when af has just started and i still panic and have to rush to the loo and check!!!


----------



## Nessicle

yep WILS I'm still a frequent knicker checker! especially when I've had a few cramps! I think cos I haven't been drinking as much water as usual due to the nausea that it's calmed down a bit - the more water I drink the more abundant my CM is!


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!! I can't say I had noticed that!!!


----------



## till bob

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm glad everyone is doing ok, besides the morning sickness which I know for some of us is a much wanted sympton :blush:
> I'm just after some reassurance to be honest I'm currently 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant and I have been experiencing some light brown discharge ( Sorry TMI ) since yesterday evening. I have to be honest I'm having a real panic that this means that I'm going to miscarry or that something is wrong.
> I had a miscarriage in 2005 but on that occasion I didn't spot at all just masses of very red blood ( Sorry again for the TMI )
> Have any of you ladies experienced anything similiar ?
> Sarah

hey i had exactly the same with my first baby ur usually ok if its brown its wen it turns red it can be a problem i would still go to the docs they will send u to the epu at the hospital for a scan thats wat they did with me anyway just to be sure puts ur mind at rest xx


----------



## louise1302

im still knicker checking daily and wilsmum i know what you mean about the af like feeling

ive got some news i finally got my 3+on the digi today which puts me pretty much back on thrack for 5 weeks 3 days wooo hoo

hope you lovely ladies are all feeling well xx


----------



## MrsWez

I started bleeding heavily this morning and have an appointment tomorrow. This is my third miscarriage in 3 months. :cry: I'm so frustrated and heartbroken. I am hoping for some answers. Ladies, have a happy and healthy Nine Months :flower: I know I will back in the first trimester when it's my time. :thumbup:


----------



## boola123

Hey Ladies,
Hope your all well! Ive not been on in days and cant believe how many posts there are! I have really started to get bad MS now. I really wanted a pregnancy symptom but after having MS i'd like to go back to before. I hate all food except carbs and can only eat eat little and often! This sucks for me because i love food!! Got midwife on fri so very excited! although ive been having some awful headaches so need to mention them, although they seem pretty common. I wish i could just take pain relief! cold flannel it is! 
Anyone whos got kids how long did the sickness go on for??
MrsWez I'm really sorry to here you bad news. It sounds silly but stay strong and you will back before you know it! 
x


----------



## Nessicle

Boola I'm suffering headaches every day along with horrid nausea! I'm having waves of nausea all day then it peaks where I'm wretching but don't actually throw up then it carries on as nausea and then goes away around 9pm or so! I've heard the sickness peaks at around 9/10 weeks then will start to ease off

MrsWez so sorry to hear what you're going through i hope the docs can figure out what it is. I've heard some ladies have trouble carrying a certain sex and once they get pregnant with the different sex the pregnancy continues. Whatever it is I hope docs can help xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hi everyone, havnt been in here for ages! just wanted to say hi and hope evryone is ok.

Mrswez, im so sorry, :hugs:

Boola - Have you tried boots cooling gel patches for headaches. They are great! I cant live without mine. Hope they ease off soon.

I dont want to say this, but so far, im feeling ok. I feet nauseous for about 10 mins and then it passes. Does anyone know when it is likely to really kick in if its going to? I was lucky with my angel, i had no MS!! 

I have my early scan on friday so looking forward to it athough very nervous.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck for your early scan hun! Is that your little boy holding your hand in your pic? so sweet and tiny x


----------



## sammiwry

MrsWez sorry to hear your news :(

Anyone got any ideas how to relieve really sorry nipples? I don't want to keep walking around the house braless and peanut smuggling but can't bare to wear a bra unless I'm at work :(


----------



## Nessicle

what about putting some of those nipple covers or large plasters over them to stop your bra rubbing?


----------



## Kerrieann

Mrs wez im so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks Nessicle i hope so too. Yes it is, its when he was in neonatal. Thank you xx


----------



## Nessicle

aww that must've been so hard for you so sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks nessicle, it has been an awful 3 months, no way will 'spud' replace Max, but it gives us a little hope! although this is where the worry begins again (max was born b emergency csec at 30wks with alot of probs) xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Mrs Wez I'm very sorry to hear about your situation. Big hugs and take care of yourself.

Bubble, I am sorry to hear about your son. My little guy was born at 25 weeks and I thank God everyday that he made it. I really hope this one works out for you.

Well today has been a bad day. I haven't been able to leave the couch today, besides to get Greg from school, because of the queasiness. I've just felt so gross today. Then I feel hungry so I eat something, and then I feel worse with that pukey burpy feeling. And it has been so hot outside today and the house has been so hot, which doesn't help. I mean, if everything works out great all of this queasiness will definately be worth it. And now it looks like I have to do my needle myself tonight since my hubby is still at work.


----------



## heyluu

MrsWez said:


> I started bleeding heavily this morning and have an appointment tomorrow. This is my third miscarriage in 3 months. :cry: I'm so frustrated and heartbroken. I am hoping for some answers. Ladies, have a happy and healthy Nine Months :flower: I know I will back in the first trimester when it's my time. :thumbup:

Sorry to hear your news MrsWez :( You are in my thoughts. Will keep fingers crossed to see you back really soon.


----------



## padbrat

Mrs Wez... so sorry to hear your news, I hope you are taking care of yourself and restingx

BubbleBubble you are one brave lady and the photo of you and your son is beautiful x

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Pad how you doing sweetie? When is your next scan?x


----------



## sady

sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Sammi - thanks for asking the question about nausea - I know how you feel. I too have the feeling of not sure if I feel sick or hungry but this only started in the last 24 hours!! I was up at 5am having cereal which helped.
> 
> Great advice from Wilsome - I will be eating small meals regularly and have also bought some ginger nut biscuits - yum!!
> 
> Well I rang the hospital today (where I had the meeting about mc) and said I was pregnant and 2 hours later I was having a scan!! She was so lovely and I can't believe it - normally I have to battle for such things and then I get horrible people. I'm feeling so positive about this. Pregnancy sac is nice and round and in the correct place. Yolk is there and fetal pole and she could just about make out a tiny flutter!!! which is fantastic for 5w5d!!!! Oh please god let this beanie stick and be healthy. Next scan is 1 week today - praying for a nice clear hb!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear all is going well so far fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Yeah the last week the sickness feeling was manageable until I got to eat again but today it's been a right pain :(Click to expand...

Hi Butterfly

I went for a scan on Tues 27th bc I have had mc before and all shown on dating scan. I didnt have a transvaginal just a normal one and she said I was only measuring 5 wks 2 days she said there was a nice healthy sac in the right place and a yolk sac but she never saw a fetal pole, she didnt s seem too concerned about it. The problem I have is that on all my previous scans the baby stopped growing at about 7 weeks so I guess I went a bit early this time. I have to go back in 2 weeks May 10th to check all ok. I am quite worried now though as my dates from my lmp made me 5 wks 4 days around the same as you and I think they are definate and you saw the fetal pole etc so now I keep thinking its already stopped growing. Can I ask did you have the normal scan or an internal. Sorry but I am going out of my mind xx


----------



## padbrat

Nessicle said:


> Hi Pad how you doing sweetie? When is your next scan?x

Hi Nessicle
Thanks for asking.. 
Things are not looking too good, started having a light bleed, brown spotting, but no pain (very different to last 2 m/cs)... :cry:
Next scan is next Wednesday, so ages to wait.. hope I last that long! Am supposed to be 7 weeks now...:shrug:
Just holding tight until I know something for sure... more waiting more waiting!
Pleased all of you are doing well though :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

So sorry Padbrat that things dont seem to be goin well, but I will keep everything crossed for you as long as there is some hope :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

padbrat said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Pad how you doing sweetie? When is your next scan?x
> 
> Hi Nessicle
> Thanks for asking..
> Things are not looking too good, started having a light bleed, brown spotting, but no pain (very different to last 2 m/cs)... :cry:
> Next scan is next Wednesday, so ages to wait.. hope I last that long! Am supposed to be 7 weeks now...:shrug:
> Just holding tight until I know something for sure... more waiting more waiting!
> Pleased all of you are doing well though :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww sweetheart well as they say brown blood is old blood and lots of ladies have that and have normal pregnancies and healthy babies - I hope that's the case for you hun and thank you for sticking with us all it must be very hard seeing everyone's posts about scans etc when you're stuck in limbo right now xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

bubblebubble1 said:


> Thanks Nessicle i hope so too. Yes it is, its when he was in neonatal. Thank you xx

 
aww so beautiful. xoxo


----------



## - Butterfly -

sady said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Sammi - thanks for asking the question about nausea - I know how you feel. I too have the feeling of not sure if I feel sick or hungry but this only started in the last 24 hours!! I was up at 5am having cereal which helped.
> 
> Great advice from Wilsome - I will be eating small meals regularly and have also bought some ginger nut biscuits - yum!!
> 
> Well I rang the hospital today (where I had the meeting about mc) and said I was pregnant and 2 hours later I was having a scan!! She was so lovely and I can't believe it - normally I have to battle for such things and then I get horrible people. I'm feeling so positive about this. Pregnancy sac is nice and round and in the correct place. Yolk is there and fetal pole and she could just about make out a tiny flutter!!! which is fantastic for 5w5d!!!! Oh please god let this beanie stick and be healthy. Next scan is 1 week today - praying for a nice clear hb!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear all is going well so far fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Yeah the last week the sickness feeling was manageable until I got to eat again but today it's been a right pain :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Butterfly
> 
> I went for a scan on Tues 27th bc I have had mc before and all shown on dating scan. I didnt have a transvaginal just a normal one and she said I was only measuring 5 wks 2 days she said there was a nice healthy sac in the right place and a yolk sac but she never saw a fetal pole, she didnt s seem too concerned about it. The problem I have is that on all my previous scans the baby stopped growing at about 7 weeks so I guess I went a bit early this time. I have to go back in 2 weeks May 10th to check all ok. I am quite worried now though as my dates from my lmp made me 5 wks 4 days around the same as you and I think they are definate and you saw the fetal pole etc so now I keep thinking its already stopped growing. Can I ask did you have the normal scan or an internal. Sorry but I am going out of my mind xxClick to expand...

 
Hey Sady - everyone is different it's important to remember that. I'm sure you'll be fine. I am actually a few days ahead of you as I am currently 6w 1d. Those few days REALLY do make ALL the difference. I think at 5w2d to see a good sac and a yolk sac is great. I did actually have an internal scan because it gives them a much better view. I will be praying that everything will be fine for you. I understand your concerns I have had 2 mc too. I also have to wait until around 12 weeks to see if this beany is free from the genetic condition that killed my 12 month old daughter. But I feel excited and am going to just try and remain positive. I truly know how hard that is but please try and relax and you'll be fine.

:hugs:


----------



## TTC newbie

Hi, can I join please? I've been lurking around for the past few weeks but too scared to actually add myself to the list as I have had brown spotting since 6 weeks (I'm 8 weeks today). Still happening on and off. Had a transvaginal scan at epu at 6w 2d and saw a heartbeat and haven't had any clots or bright red blood so I'm being positive. 

Anyway, I'm due 10th December 2010 - first baby and SO excited! x


----------



## - Butterfly -

padbrat said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Pad how you doing sweetie? When is your next scan?x
> 
> Hi Nessicle
> Thanks for asking..
> Things are not looking too good, started having a light bleed, brown spotting, but no pain (very different to last 2 m/cs)... :cry:
> Next scan is next Wednesday, so ages to wait.. hope I last that long! Am supposed to be 7 weeks now...:shrug:
> Just holding tight until I know something for sure... more waiting more waiting!
> Pleased all of you are doing well though :happydance:Click to expand...

Praying that all will be well. The wait is just the worst thing isn't it. I feel it's a good thing that you don't have any pain and have fingers and toes crossed for you.

:hugs:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Butterfly, i just wanted to say thank you and also, i really really hope this works out for you, i just saw your signature bit and really hope for all the best for you. Lets hope our little angels are playing together! 

oh, and you are 1 day behind me!! 

Padbrat, good luck, the waiting is horrible. Kepping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

TTC newbie said:


> Hi, can I join please? I've been lurking around for the past few weeks but too scared to actually add myself to the list as I have had brown spotting since 6 weeks (I'm 8 weeks today). Still happening on and off. Had a transvaginal scan at epu at 6w 2d and saw a heartbeat and haven't had any clots or bright red blood so I'm being positive.
> 
> Anyway, I'm due 10th December 2010 - first baby and SO excited! x

Welcome. Glad to hear your scan went well. I think you're right about being positive.

How are you feeling? Most of us are feeling sick!!


----------



## padbrat

Nessicle said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Pad how you doing sweetie? When is your next scan?x
> 
> Hi Nessicle
> Thanks for asking..
> Things are not looking too good, started having a light bleed, brown spotting, but no pain (very different to last 2 m/cs)... :cry:
> Next scan is next Wednesday, so ages to wait.. hope I last that long! Am supposed to be 7 weeks now...:shrug:
> Just holding tight until I know something for sure... more waiting more waiting!
> Pleased all of you are doing well though :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweetheart well as they say brown blood is old blood and lots of ladies have that and have normal pregnancies and healthy babies - I hope that's the case for you hun and thank you for sticking with us all it must be very hard seeing everyone's posts about scans etc when you're stuck in limbo right now xxxClick to expand...

I don't give up easily on you all :hugs:, but if things do go wrong for me I will say my goodbyes and leave you all as I don't want to drag you down or worry you all.. but I am still hanging on in there by a thread! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

drag us down as if mate!! We're all here together :hugs: 

Well I've booked an early scan privately for £80 - it's a lot but worth it to make sure bubs is doing well! It's not for another week though so should get a good piccie!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats ttc newbie! :yipee:

Padbrat i really hope its just old blood like ness said and good ur not having any pain with it,still have everything crossed for your scan on weds :hugs: xx

Bubble- ur pic is so lovely :hugs: Im so sorry for your loss and butterfly ive got everything crossed for sticky beans for you both and for a happy and healthy 9months!! xx


----------



## padbrat

Nessicle said:


> drag us down as if mate!! We're all here together :hugs:
> 
> Well I've booked an early scan privately for £80 - it's a lot but worth it to make sure bubs is doing well! It's not for another week though so should get a good piccie!

Awww you are so sweet Nessicle :hugs:

I think if a scan will put your mind at ease then it is money well spent! Looking forward to seeing the photo next week!


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you sweetie xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay uve booked a scan,you should defo get a good pic at that stage,will look similar to mine :happydance: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks kerrie :happydance: I'm well excited!! Like Pad said if it puts my mind at rest then it's £80 well spent and if there is anything wrong then I'd rather know now than find out at 12 weeks (not that anything is wrong of course!)xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness that was my exact reasoning for going for one and paying 75 pound! And it definetly put my mind at ease (of course the worry is always there tho) xx


----------



## Nessicle

Really Kerrie? I can't understand why they don't check around 7 weeks as the baby can just stop growing and you don't necessarily have to start bleeding either, it would be horrendous to find out at 12 weeks!

I've calmed a lot with the worrying especially since the nausea kicked in but like you said the worry is still always there and I'm desperate to just know bubs has a heartbeat and is growing well and normally for how many weeks I am - the 1ww to then is gonna long though ha ha!xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive only started worrying again because my sisters best friend went for a dating scan at 7/8 weeks and all was fine then went for her 12 week scan and the baby had died at 8 weeks, so now im back to worrying again and thinking my scan was pointless!! grrrr! Wish i could stop thinking like this but i cant lol x


----------



## sammiwry

padbrat said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Pad how you doing sweetie? When is your next scan?x
> 
> Hi Nessicle
> Thanks for asking..
> Things are not looking too good, started having a light bleed, brown spotting, but no pain (very different to last 2 m/cs)... :cry:
> Next scan is next Wednesday, so ages to wait.. hope I last that long! Am supposed to be 7 weeks now...:shrug:
> Just holding tight until I know something for sure... more waiting more waiting!
> Pleased all of you are doing well though :happydance:Click to expand...


Ooo pad :( I really have got my fingers crossed for you that all is well on Weds!


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Ive only started worrying again because my sisters best friend went for a dating scan at 7/8 weeks and all was fine then went for her 12 week scan and the baby had died at 8 weeks, so now im back to worrying again and thinking my scan was pointless!! grrrr! Wish i could stop thinking like this but i cant lol x

Aww chick sorry you feel like that it would make anyone worry again hearing that sort of news! 

Your baby is thriving sweetie try not to worry too much (though not much good coming from me lol) xx


----------



## TTC newbie

KerrieAnn I know how you feel. I'm really tempted to go for a private scan even though I had an early one at 6+2! It's just so worrying. 

On another note, where can I get a December Dreamers banner for my signature??


----------



## cho

:hi: girlies, how are all?

Padbrat- I am still hoping everything will be ok for you hun, sorry you had a bleed i dont know how ur coping hunny xxx

I have felt really sicky last 3 days and i am real tired all over again i fell asleep again in the day yesterday, i think i could sleep now! x


----------



## Nessicle

sleep.........I need that! I have to stay awake as once I get home it's too late to take a nap or I won't sleep when it's bed time boo!!


----------



## cho

yesterday i fell aslepp at like 5, dh woke me at 6 then i was asleep in bed at 9. I could sleep for britain plus lo is wearing me out he is a bit of a handful today lol 

wahoo ness bet u cant wait till ur scan xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol i am bed for 9.30pm most nights I've found my legs are getting pretty restless though in the night! 

I know I'm sooo excited!! x


----------



## cho

ive been waking up with dead arms they really ache its soooo weird! and i just fidgit all night


----------



## louise1302

im so stupid

i had one cbd left did it and it said 2-3 :( im an idiot, im thinking i must be borderline and the urine was weaker well thats what im hoping

i still have no nausea but is anyone else starving? im getting really hungry and just ate a oacket of crisps, 2 slices of turkey, 2 scrambled aggs and a pint of lime milkshake(gross i know)


----------



## louise1302

another thing ive noticed is sleeping im shattered but i wake up loads of times in the nigth for no reason at all


----------



## cho

lime milkshake!! omg ive never heard of that nope doesnt sound appealing yuk! I wake all the time too hun


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hi ladies, 

How are the dreamers today? 

I'm gettin paranoid and really want my 12 week scan to hurry up. I dont even have a date yet, but according to mw I'm 9 weeks today so hoping it comes soon! 

I've not felt the best today - not sick or anything, can't describe it...just a bit "blah" if that makes ANY sense?? Don't even know if it's physical or emotional "blah" - pregnancy is makin me nuts! :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone else still not heard from there midwife yet??


----------



## Tierney

Hi Everyone
Can you put me down for 30th of December, hopefully before I'd love a xmas day babyx


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats Tierney! x


----------



## Hollybush75

I'm sorry I'm not a good updater on here but my symptoms have really ramped up and I'm feeling awful 90% of the time. I'm being sick at least once/twice a day and I'm so so so tired I could cry. I can't concentrate properly in work and today I felt like I was coming down with flu. It just seems like this time around things feel so much "worse" if that makes any sense????

And now I seem to have started crying for no reason and I can't stop??????????????????????


----------



## louise1302

awww hun sounds like you have a right old day of it

hope you feel better tomorrow hun, id curl up in bed and watch tv maybe a nice soak in the bath :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats tierney, :yipee: have added you to the list! x

Im feeling soooo tired too its unreal and went out for dinner and then couldnt even eat it but managed a desert :haha: xx


----------



## carla1234

Hi everyone. Just checking in trying to catch up reading all of your posts.

I am waiting for my us appt now to really find out my date. My doc said I am 7 weeks now but I am not sick or anything yet so I think I am only around 5. Will find out soon I guess!

My main symptom is that I am just extremely tired... I cannot get enough sleep!


----------



## sammiwry

carla1234 said:


> My main symptom is that I am just extremely tired... I cannot get enough sleep!

I am like this! I came home from work at 2, had lunch, fell asleep bout 2.30 my mum woke me up at 6 and now want to go to bed again!


----------



## bubblebubble1

sammiwry said:


> carla1234 said:
> 
> 
> My main symptom is that I am just extremely tired... I cannot get enough sleep!
> 
> I am like this! I came home from work at 2, had lunch, fell asleep bout 2.30 my mum woke me up at 6 and now want to go to bed again!Click to expand...

Me too!!! I woke up from a 2hr 'snooze' at 7 and i really want to go back to bed again now!!! :dohh:


----------



## Clairey

carla1234 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in trying to catch up reading all of your posts.
> 
> I am waiting for my us appt now to really find out my date. My doc said I am 7 weeks now but I am not sick or anything yet so I think I am only around 5. Will find out soon I guess!
> 
> My main symptom is that I am just extremely tired... I cannot get enough sleep!

so glad to read this, I am 7 + 2 and getting terrified that my only symptom is tiredness, managing to stay awake just tonight! Not got first midwife appt til wed so will be 8+ 1, just desperate for someone to tell me that it is real and I havent imagined the whole thing :sleep:


----------



## EffyKat

Hi I'm new here. I'm due on December 20th may I be added to the list please? 
Thank you x


----------



## Rmar

Congrats to everyone new!

It seems like the general thing here is sleep.

I'm tired by 8pm and sleeping while OH is on the computer next to me by 9pm. It is before 6am and I am awake already. I think I am destined to be an early waker. Oh well, good preparation for a kid whacking my over the head with the cereal early in the morning, later on.


----------



## Sherri81

Hey everyone. Kind of having a crap day here. I felt good almost all day but am now starting to feel a bit nauseous and tired. But that's not what's bugging me.

I was working as an editor for a newspaper in town right before I found out I was pregnant. I don't know how to explain the work situation. Anything I say won't really do the work environment justice, it'll just make me sound disgruntled. Anyways, there were only 3 of us at this office, there ws a secretary, the ad rep/publisher, and me. The ad rep is a 55 yr old who is obsessed with being best friends with the 23 yr old secretary. Well when I started working there me and the secretary got along instantly. It was just an instant good friendship. Well the secretary found out she was pregnant dec 31st. They immediatly started looking to fire her, which they ended up doing 6 weeks ago. They admitted they fired her because she became friends with me and because she is pregnant. She is on EI, because they felt her claim against being fired was valid. A week later, when I found out I was pregnant, they fired me too. 

The secretary has the ad rep (the one who fired us) on facebook. For some reason, since she fired me, she has been obsessed with stalking my facebook profile. She has been readingwhat I post, and she has been making nasty comments about me on the secretary's facebook page. She has also been texting the secretary, who I am still good friends with, telling her that she thinks our friendship us just a phase and soon this girl will see why a horrible nasty bitch I am.

Most recently she posted on my friends wall that I am a sad angry person who has a bad attitude which is why I've been fired from every job I've ever had, and which is why the competition never hired me, and do I even know who the father of the baby is. And she just keeps telling people I don't know who the father is.

I am trying not to get worked up about this as I know it could be bad for the baby, but i am beyond mortified. I have never been fired from a job before, I never appli


----------



## Sherri81

My iTouch died on me while I was typing. Anyways, I never applied at the other newspaper because I am pregnant and can't work, and of course I know who the father is, its my husband! I don't know why she is insisting on stalking my facebook profile and why she is writing such nasty stuff about me in such a public way. I have made my profile completely private and now she is freaking on my friend asking where my wall went.

My friend isn't ansswering her texts and she is removing the comments as soon as she can, I don't know why she just doesn't remove this woman from her friend's list (actually, she said its because she is afraid of what this woman will say about her if she does). I don't know what to do though. It has really upset me that she has said such defamatory statements about me, and now I feel sick, can't stop shaking, and I am starting to have cramps. I am trying to remain calm, but this is hard to take.

Sorry about the rant.


----------



## calliebaby

I think you can sue the company for wrongful termination. It is not legal to fire someone for being pregnant.


----------



## Rmar

Oh Sherri, that must be so hard.

^ I agree, definitely not legal. If you think they may have doubts about it an invalid termination, save screenshots of what is happening on facebook and the texts. This is not only wrongful termination, but abuse. It is so wrong for someone to be doing that!

I really hope you can feel better soon and be able to enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## padbrat

c.holdway said:


> :hi: girlies, how are all?
> 
> Padbrat- I am still hoping everything will be ok for you hun, sorry you had a bleed i dont know how ur coping hunny xxx
> 
> I have felt really sicky last 3 days and i am real tired all over again i fell asleep again in the day yesterday, i think i could sleep now! x

Hey C... I am OK.. just going 1 day at a time ... the bleeding is so slight and I have had no pain, it just comes and goes... I am pretty convinced that the scan won't go well :nope:, so am concentrating on what will happen next in terms of testing for us. Just trying to stay realistic and not get too emotional as that will not help. Though any good vibes would be appreciated for Wed... you never know, miracles do happen! LOL :hugs:
Talking about sleeping... I have fallen asleep every afternoon this week! LOL


----------



## bubblebubble1

Sherri, this is awful. Clliebaby and Rmar are right, its not legal. Definately document it all and make sure they pay for what they are putting you through. Its really not fair. 

Good luck and i hope it settles down soon xx


----------



## padbrat

Sherri, although I am not familar with US Employment Law, as far as the UK would be concerned I would say you have a case of unfair dismissal, particularly if you can prove the other employee was fired for the same reason, do you have your dismissal letter? Or notes from a dismissal meeting? Also the comments from the other party could be considered harrassment, so document all comments from all sources, even if they are conversations. 

I would see an Employment Lawyer if I were you, I believe you could have a case for unfair dismissal and harrassment.


----------



## WILSMUM

Sherri81 said:


> My iTouch died on me while I was typing. Anyways, I never applied at the other newspaper because I am pregnant and can't work, and of course I know who the father is, its my husband! I don't know why she is insisting on stalking my facebook profile and why she is writing such nasty stuff about me in such a public way. I have made my profile completely private and now she is freaking on my friend asking where my wall went.
> 
> My friend isn't ansswering her texts and she is removing the comments as soon as she can, I don't know why she just doesn't remove this woman from her friend's list (actually, she said its because she is afraid of what this woman will say about her if she does). I don't know what to do though. It has really upset me that she has said such defamatory statements about me, and now I feel sick, can't stop shaking, and I am starting to have cramps. I am trying to remain calm, but this is hard to take.
> 
> Sorry about the rant.

Thats awful hun - can u sue them for unfair dissmisal? and as for fb I'd report her to them for all these nasty comments shes been making - she'll get a warning and if it carries on then they'll delete her profile.
I'm sorry yr having to go through this but plese try not to get worked up - shes just a sad and pathetic person who obviously has no life and nothing better to do :hug:


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! How is everyone?

Sherri I agree with the others it is unfair dismissal - in the UK it is illegal to sack a woman for being pregnant and ex employers would be taken to a tribunal. I would take some no obligation legal advice. 

Louise I didnt get my 3+on digi til I was 6 weeks so perhaps wait until then seeing as technically although you're 6 weeks pregnant you're actually only just over 3 weeks pregnant since conception so thin you're using the digi a bit too early to get 3+ it will change don't worry xx

AFM I'm feeling much better today don't feel sick really at all - is it normal for the nausea to come and go?? Suppose it means my hormones have levelled out for now ready for the next batch if increased hormones?? Has me very paranoid and don't have my scan for another week! :( xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Hey Ness that makes a lot of sense - hormone level out then rise again! I'm sure that must be the case as a lot of people seem to say that there symptoms come and go!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Wils - I'm managing to eat more without my stomach churning so suppose that's a good thing! Had lots of cramping this morning too since being at work so bubs must be stretching out again! 

xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I seem to have a thing for mars bars at the moment!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Morning everyone

Nessicle - Ive had this, where it comes and goes! Ive also had the cramping too, but i had this before so i know its normal!

Wilsmum - Mines Supernoodles at the moment!! so unhealthy but its all i fancy eating!! and water!! weird, because i hate it!!

Hope everyone is ok, have my early scan at 3 so keeping everything crossed everything is ok so far x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi bubble thank you honey :hugs: 

Good luck at your scan this afternoon! Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Im afraid I will be leaving you ladies, after 2 days of brown discharge I started to bleed heavily yesterday afternoon and all appears to be over.
I hope you all have a happy & Healthy 9 Months.
xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck for ur scan bubble!! :thumbup: 
My thing at the moment is so fattening its unreal but i just had to go all the way into town to get it from simmons bakery! Its a cheese and bacon turnover, jesus they are so delicious i could eat more then one! :haha: but i wont,it was my second one this week tho :blush: Im gunna get so fat lol xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Emerald sarah i am so sorry to hear this :hugs: hope to see you back here again very soon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

So sorry about the bleeding hun, some women do bleed though - I hope there's light at the end of the tunnel for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

bubble - good luck with the early scan, be sure to let us know how you get on!! 

Can I offer to take sickness for anyone? Nearly 8 weeks and not a hint of it...talk about baby tryin to freak me out. A sore boob or 2 would be lovely too??? :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats effykat, thats my dads bday! :yipee: Have added you to the list hun xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Emerald Sarah - I am so sorry to hear your news. You'll be in my thoughts.

Bubble - good luck with the scan this afternoon.

Nikki - still no sickness or boob ache here. We are clearly just super-human. I am determined to enjoy it and not stress anymore. Have ordered doppler (which caused MASSIVE row with OH) and hopefully it will arrive today or tomorrow! Will let you know if it causes panic!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yea maybe thats it...superhumans!!! lol! 

I know I don't seem to do much but moan about lack of symptoms....I apologise, but I feel better to vent it rather than ponder to myself over it!


----------



## Nessicle

nikki my sickness has calmed down totally today, nore sore bb's, no frequent urination I'm a bit freaked out but suppose hormones fluctuating would cause that?! 

My friend didnt have sore bb's, sickness or anything with all 3 of her kids and all were find and healthy! I'd rather have no symptoms than have them and then they vanish it's mega worrying that they disappear!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Emerald sarah, so sorry to hear about your bleeding :hugs: 

Please can someone take a little of my sickness! i only have it mildly so feel guilty moaning, but its so inconvenient!! I just ate a pot noodle (yes i know gross- but i HAD to) and now i feel sick again!! I hope it goes and its just a blip (i had none last time) and also, no sore boobs either - which i keep telling myself is because i was only pregnant 5 months ago so they are used to it and also from where i was expressing i have pretty much NO boob tissue left!! :dohh:

Thank you all for your luck, and thoughts, will let you all know later on xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Bubble - good luck - can't wait to hear all about it. I know what you're saying about the sickness I am the same!! I've just eaten a massive bag of crisps (poor beanie) but now I feel sick again!!! oh yuk!!

So sorry Emerald :hugs: hope to see you back here real soon

No sore bbs for me either. Just the constant feeling of sickness. I was actually sick this morning. I am struggling to find ANYTHING that I want to drink. It's so frustrating because I want to be healthy but just can't stomach it!! DH is getting me a mcdonalds tonight!! nuggets and fries!


----------



## padbrat

Bubble... good luck with the scan!!

Emerald... so sad to hear your news. Rest and be loved xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Good luck with yr scan Bubble!
And Nikki I've not really had any sickness either just queasyness if I haven't eaten for a while - i didn't have any with my DS either - in fact I don't think I had any symptoms at all with him until after my dating scan when my sense of smell sky rocketed and every slight smell made me feel queasy - oh and I also went off anything tomatoe based!!!
I've just had half a tin of ravioli, sprinkled with cheese and a piece of bread and butter and it was lovely - I could've eaten again!!


----------



## peaches31

dec. 16th here. seems so long. but i know it goes by fast. congrats and best of luck to all!


----------



## sammiwry

welcome peaches!


----------



## Sherri81

Emerald so sorry to hear your news. Take care.

Bubble good luck with your scan. 

Padbrat, I think about you and whatyoure going through everyday. I am really praying for a miracle for you.

Thanks everyone for listening to my rant. I can't make a case for wrongful dismissal as they 'apparently' had a probation period. I say apparently because this workplace tends to do things to suit them and I was never informed of the probationary period when I started work. I worked there for a few months, and on my dismissal form they made sure to write fired, and no comment was needed as I was still 'on probation'. It's just a bad situation. They go through staff there every 4 months or so. I had always wondered why they were always advertising for staf.... Anyways, I remembered you could block certain people on facebook, so I tried to do that yesterday, but it looks as though she has deleted her profile. My dad has informed me that if it continues for another month I will then have grounds to charge her harrassment, libel, slander, and defamation of character, as everything she said was wrong. So this is what I'll do if she persists.


----------



## sady

- Butterfly - said:


> sady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Sammi - thanks for asking the question about nausea - I know how you feel. I too have the feeling of not sure if I feel sick or hungry but this only started in the last 24 hours!! I was up at 5am having cereal which helped.
> 
> Great advice from Wilsome - I will be eating small meals regularly and have also bought some ginger nut biscuits - yum!!
> 
> Well I rang the hospital today (where I had the meeting about mc) and said I was pregnant and 2 hours later I was having a scan!! She was so lovely and I can't believe it - normally I have to battle for such things and then I get horrible people. I'm feeling so positive about this. Pregnancy sac is nice and round and in the correct place. Yolk is there and fetal pole and she could just about make out a tiny flutter!!! which is fantastic for 5w5d!!!! Oh please god let this beanie stick and be healthy. Next scan is 1 week today - praying for a nice clear hb!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear all is going well so far fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Yeah the last week the sickness feeling was manageable until I got to eat again but today it's been a right pain :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Butterfly
> 
> I went for a scan on Tues 27th bc I have had mc before and all shown on dating scan. I didnt have a transvaginal just a normal one and she said I was only measuring 5 wks 2 days she said there was a nice healthy sac in the right place and a yolk sac but she never saw a fetal pole, she didnt s seem too concerned about it. The problem I have is that on all my previous scans the baby stopped growing at about 7 weeks so I guess I went a bit early this time. I have to go back in 2 weeks May 10th to check all ok. I am quite worried now though as my dates from my lmp made me 5 wks 4 days around the same as you and I think they are definate and you saw the fetal pole etc so now I keep thinking its already stopped growing. Can I ask did you have the normal scan or an internal. Sorry but I am going out of my mind xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Sady - everyone is different it's important to remember that. I'm sure you'll be fine. I am actually a few days ahead of you as I am currently 6w 1d. Those few days REALLY do make ALL the difference. I think at 5w2d to see a good sac and a yolk sac is great. I did actually have an internal scan because it gives them a much better view. I will be praying that everything will be fine for you. I understand your concerns I have had 2 mc too. I also have to wait until around 12 weeks to see if this beany is free from the genetic condition that killed my 12 month old daughter. But I feel excited and am going to just try and remain positive. I truly know how hard that is but please try and relax and you'll be fine.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for your words of encourgement. Sorry for your losses it must be a fraught time for you too but I am sure everything will be good for you this time. Must have been a very difficult time when you lost your daughter I cant imagine it. I have 4 mc but one live birth and your right I should stay positive. Thx and good luck with everything x


----------



## sady

Nessicle said:


> Thanks kerrie :happydance: I'm well excited!! Like Pad said if it puts my mind at rest then it's £80 well spent and if there is anything wrong then I'd rather know now than find out at 12 weeks (not that anything is wrong of course!)xx

Oooh how exciting for you bet you cant wait, cant wait to see picture :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

Anyone heard from Bubble and how her scan went?


----------



## vetmom

I finally experienced MS this morning! After 2 weeks of really no symptoms, I was starting to lose it. Then this morning without any warning, up came breakfast (TMI!). I've never been so excited to be sick.
I know that I'm being terribly insensitive to those of you that have had a rough go with MS, but it's just so reassuring that there is a little bean in there somewhere. I'll no doubt be moaning about it in a week if it persists.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hey everyone!

Well, the scan went great. They couldnt get any image with the normal scanner (it was really pulling on my scar and thought it was going to tear open) as my uterus was tilted?!?!? so i had to have the internal thing. We got to see spud and saw the little flickering heartbeat. Measurements were 5.9 mm and they only put me one day back which im going to ignore!! We have loads of pictures and Next one is booked for 10th June. Was really reassuring for me.

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww that's fantastic bubble :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

congrats bubble that's great news :happydance:

Well I've hardly had any sickness today! At first I was worried but then I read that some women only get sickness for 1 or 2 weeks through first tri while others are unfortunate enough to have it all the way through first tri or even throughout their pregnancy. So unless I have anything to worry about i.e. bleeding etc I'm just enjoying the fact I can actually eat again - i had a Nando's for tea! :happydance:

My bb's aren't really sore either only when I prod them and move them but midwife said it was normal so I'm not worrying! 

I don't have any spotting or bleeding etc so I should really try not to worry as much and feel lucky that everything appears to be "normal" so far! Also had some cramping today so feel reassured that my uterus is growing again!

xx


----------



## Hollybush75

Well I had a bit of a shock this morning - I can feel my uterus beginning to pop up by my bikini line so before I got dressed I hoisted up my blubber/bloat, leaned back a little and there is a teeny teeny tiny raise by my bikini line :happydance:

Anyone who would like to take my nausea/sickness and my tiredness is more than welcome :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

Hi ladies! haven't been around lately due to computer woes.

Congrats to bubbles on the scan! I'm glad that it went well.

My nausea has really kicked it up since last weekend. I'm still keeping whatever food I eat down but it's pretty touch and go. I'm not eating very healthy as I'm craving junk and whatever it is I'm craving is the only foods I can bring myself to eat. At least pasta is one of the four food groups....

I think the bulk of my nausea is due to being over-tired. For the past few weeks all I can manage to do is lie on the couch like a slug. DH makes supper and tidies and gets me ginger ale. My mom was commenting on how run-down I looked and how I had dark circles under my eyes. But this week my work shifted me from a mid-day hours to mornings only. I feel my best in the morning and now I can nap in the afternoon. After two days I'm already starting to notice a small difference in how I feel. Yesterday I slept for over two hours!


----------



## Nessicle

ooh yay hollybush! 

I can feel my uterus it's rock hard lol defo higher than it was above my pubic bone!:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

hi starry!! nice to see you hun! 

that's good that your working hours have been moved at least you can manage to get some rest x


----------



## peaches31

i cant seem to remember how far along i was with my daughters when i found out they where girls. can anyone tell me when i can find out what the sex of this one is?


----------



## Starry Night

Nessicle said:


> ooh yay hollybush!
> 
> I can feel my uterus it's rock hard lol defo higher than it was above my pubic bone!:happydance:

I was about to ask how can you tell but I think I just felt mine too! :happydance: It's just under loads of flub and bloat! :haha: My baby bloat is so bad! At night I look like 9 months or something. OK, not quite, but it's huge! And I'm already going around with the button of my pants undone. At home I just wear track pants or pajama bottoms.


----------



## Sabra

well I think it would make sense to join here too!
im due january 2nd lol but who knows:)
I also dont have my doc appointment until may 12th, so we will see:)


----------



## bubblebubble1

peaches31 said:


> i cant seem to remember how far along i was with my daughters when i found out they where girls. can anyone tell me when i can find out what the sex of this one is?

Peaches, usually anytime after 16weeks x


----------



## ducky1502

NHS scans for gender are at 20 wks but you can find out privately from 16wks. 

No way will I be waiting for my 20wk scan, as soon as I've had my 12wk scan I will be booking a private one for 16wks to find out :)


----------



## hmu04146

Hey girls can I add, I was kinda putting it off cos I joined sept then mc but after seeing bubs I'm happy :) I'm due the 13th december xxx


----------



## mochababee

Hi Girls! Im due Dec 17th!...


----------



## MamaLuv

Hey everyone! I am due December 28th! :)


----------



## starcrossed

Hiya!

I'm due Dec 20th (subject to change)

Delly xxx


----------



## calliebaby

So today I threw up for the first time. Way to celebrate 8 weeks:haha: I actually felt better after so it wasn't all bad. I was convinced I was going to be one that didn't throw up. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## peaches31

what is a private scan? how do i get one?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Callie - I am stealing your not throwing up title as I still feel just peachy.

Peaches - a private scan is one you pay for (as opposed to one on the NHS in the UK). There are lots of private clinics and they charge about £100.


----------



## louise1302

im booking a private scan for 8 weeks just so i know everything is ok i think around here they charge about #80 for a dating scan theres 2 places called baby bond and baby premier

still not a great amount of syptoms here slightly queasy in the morning(so slight i might be imagining it) nipples like rivets and im slightly more tired than normal(or imagining that too and just lazy:lol:)

how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies! Congratualtions to all the new ladies, i have added your due dates to the list :yipee:

Congrats bubble on a great scan! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I have just realised i have my 12 weeks scan in 3 weeks!!!! Arghhhh thats gone so quick already! Lets hope the rest of the pregnancy goes just as quick!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin!! 

Well I feel fine and dandy again this morning!! I've not eaten yet either - I've been testing to see if I'm hungry if I'll feel sick! I had an awful empty feelin when I woke up but its gone now. 

I'm just gonna have a nice bath now Aimees having a nap! 

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend??


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi nikki! Oh i wish my son still had naps :-( lol. Me and hubby are going on a shopping trip tomoz and then going to a farm or zoo on monday! You doing anything? x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Hi everyone :hi:

Could you add me to the list please - due 24th December (or 26th according to my midwife !)

Sarah


----------



## nikki-lou25

We're having a quiet bank holiday weekend. We might go out for lunch then a walk in the park with DD tomorrow if the weather's nice. We dont do much on bank holidays with things bein busy and hubby havin anxiety!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Morning everyone!

Glad you are all ok.

Kerrieann - i hope the next 3 weeks goes quick for you. you must be so excited! hope you have fun monday xx
calliebaby - Sorry you threw up!! i hope it doesnt happen again! xx
louise1302 & Lamburai1703 - Glad you are ok, and you are so lucky to be feeling semi ok! xx
nikki-lou25 - i test it too, i wait to see if that empty feeeling goes. It does and then when i eat i feel sick :( . I hope you have a lovely weekend and enjoy wherever you decide to go xx

(sorry if i missed anyone) 

Thank you for all your posts about the scan. 

Hope evryone else is ok and enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

bubblebubble1 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Well, the scan went great. They couldnt get any image with the normal scanner (it was really pulling on my scar and thought it was going to tear open) as my uterus was tilted?!?!? so i had to have the internal thing. We got to see spud and saw the little flickering heartbeat. Measurements were 5.9 mm and they only put me one day back which im going to ignore!! We have loads of pictures and Next one is booked for 10th June. Was really reassuring for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xx

Thats fantastic news bubble!!
I've got a tilted uterus as well and when I had my scan at 7 weeks it wasn't very clear but clear enough to see everything was OK and in the right place with a strong healthy heartbeat! The pic we got wasn't great though!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals! 

Callie sorry you threw up chick! :hugs: boo!! 

Well I've felt absolutely fine the last two days! Very slight queasiness earlier on but nothing some breakfast didnt sort out! 

I'm still having food and drink aversions so still picky with my food but my boobs hurt more today :happydance: I turned over in bed and they killed!! They feel fuller today too!

I'm hoping I'm one of those lucky ladies who only gets sickness for a week or two throughout first tri! Had some cramping again so that's reassuring me that they're "growing pains" though I can't wait til next Thursday for my private scan so I can see the heartbeat!

Just deciding what to eat for lunch - got some microwave rice as really fancied it! 

Got my 12 week scan date through for 3 June! Yay!!xx


----------



## jazmine18

hiya everyone hope your all well, i had my scan, internal because of tilted pelvis. saw heartbeat..and everything looks good.havent been here much because i feel so ill , i feel sick all day everyday, throwing up is the easy part its the nauseous feeling thats the worst, my body is so tired and weak, im in bed at like 7pm and still feel tired all day. i have my 12 week scan booked for 1st june :)..xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning all!
Still no sickness here and not really expecting to be as wasn't with DS but wno knows!!! 
Mornings seem to be worse for me - well from about 9am for an hour or so I feel rubbish! I manage to get up and get sorted and take DS to school on weekdays but then that it I feel pants!! Wasn't great this morning as Ex-H arrived at 9am to pick DS up and I couldn't move off the sofa or face making a brew!!!! Lol!! I wonder if DS'll mention that Mummy has ginger biscuits in bed in the morning for her poorly tummy!! Lol!! That would be funny!!! :)
I can feel my uterus too but only when I'm standing up! Its a very hard just above my bikini line! Apparently I read somewhere that at this stage baby is the size of a prune and uterus is the size of a small melon!! Can't believe how fast its all growing - the miracle of life!!!!
Got my dating scan in 2 weeks on Monday and can't wait!! Most people know already but we haven't told any kids yet - DS'll be told that morning as he has to come with us and DH'll tell his daughters in the eve after the scan and once thats done I can make the big Facebook annoucement and have my scan pic as my profile pic!!! Yay!!!! Lol!!!

Looking forward to a quiet weekend here - DS away with his Dad till Monday lunchtime ish and DH busy with the allotment and other projects!! I've done my housework this morning, just gotta hang some washing up and then I can just chill and relax, watch TV, read and SLEEP!!!! Lol!!!!

Hope everyone is feeling OK and has a great long weekend!!!! :hug:


----------



## bubblebubble1

jazmine, Glad your scan was ok (mine was internal too) and sorry you feel so rubbish. i really hope it passes soon.

Ness, ive been really picky with food too. all i fancy is supernoodles and cheese!! not together - although saying that.....doesnt sound too bad.......
3rd june, not long to wait xx

Willsmum, thank you. I didnt mind the internal, ive had them before, what i was wondering though, is do you think we will have to have the 12 week like that? I think mines because of my csec, and it really hurt on the outside as the scar is so tight so preferred the internal.

xxx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Sounds great wilsmum, make sure you enjoy it! Im going to be doing the same!! i love it! xx 

Oh and the ginger biscuits in bed thing made me chuckle!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks honey! I can't see why you won't be able to have the 12 week scan on your tummy as your uterus will be higher up it's cos your uterus is smaller now and your scar is probs in the way a bit xx


----------



## WILSMUM

bubblebubble1 said:


> jazmine, Glad your scan was ok (mine was internal too) and sorry you feel so rubbish. i really hope it passes soon.
> 
> Ness, ive been really picky with food too. all i fancy is supernoodles and cheese!! not together - although saying that.....doesnt sound too bad.......
> 3rd june, not long to wait xx
> 
> Willsmum, thank you. I didnt mind the internal, ive had them before, what i was wondering though, is do you think we will have to have the 12 week like that? I think mines because of my csec, and it really hurt on the outside as the scar is so tight so preferred the internal.
> 
> xxx

I had a c-section with my DS (5 years ago) so I wonder if that is the reason?
No the consultant said to me its not a problem and as it grows it'll "untilt" so I would imagine by the time we get to the next scan it'll have sorted itself out!


----------



## WILSMUM

bubblebubble1 said:


> Sounds great wilsmum, make sure you enjoy it! Im going to be doing the same!! i love it! xx
> 
> Oh and the ginger biscuits in bed thing made me chuckle!!! :haha:
> 
> xxx

Lol!! We haven't told DS yet have just said I've got a poorly tummy so can't pick him up etc and have ginger biscuits in the morning to make me feel better!!!
Being 5 he just accepts it!!

The other week though I had really bad indigestion and felt pretty awful and DS wanted to play on the Wii but I said I could cause my tummy felt poorly so he said that i should have one of my biscuits to make it all better!!! Bless him!


----------



## ducky1502

Afternoon guys! Is it wrong I'm still lying in bed?! Lol. I sleep for at least 12hrs a day and I'm still exhausted. Haven't been sick yet today but still feel as horrible. OH is working until 9 tnite and all day tomorrow. So its going to be a lonely weekend for me. Because I've been so ill the only people I've see in the past 3wks have been my OH and parents. Feel like a complete loner lol. Congrats on everyone who hav had their early scan, I had mine this time last week, amazing isn't it. Got my 12wk scan on may 27th, the day I go see lady gaga, hope I'm well enough for that. Before you know it we'll alll be at our 20wk scan! Xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Just had 2 slices of leftover pizza for lunch - Mmmmmm!! Could eat the other 2 I've kindly left for DH!
Making do with a Twix now though!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks ness i hope so. xx

Wilsmum, i do wonder if it is. Im very sore today from where she pressed so hard. It felt awful. Im glad ur consultant said that, thats reassuring, i did think so. xx

Right, so i got sick of my mouth watering all morning for cheese so i have sent OH out for a bag of grated cheddar, im so excited!!! lol!!! Wahooo, hes back now.......

xxxx


----------



## ducky1502

I can't believe how much my appetite and taste buds have changed. Cereal and an apple danish for lunch. I can eat a million packets of salt and vinegar crisps a day. All I want is pot noodles, mcdonalds and ready meals! I used to be a real healthy eater (most of the time) I'm going to end up the size of a house by december!


----------



## bubblebubble1

ducky, im exactly the same with the pot noodles and mcdonalds!! i also like supernoodles!!! weird how your body only fancies these sorts of things isnt it x


----------



## ducky1502

I'm also ALWAYS thirsty. I've never been someone who drinks a lot, I can never finish a drink. But now I drink SO much and need at least two drinks with a meal.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mmmmmmmmmmmm supernoodles! lol! Had these for 1st time in ages the other day n loved them so much. I was tempted to make more, but didn't!


----------



## Kerrieann

Me too on the macdonalds! :haha: I had one for lunch and am hungry again now tho... Am also thirsty all the time and drink loads!

Wow cant believe how quick its going and everyone is getting their scan dates through already! How exciting i cant wait! I said to my mil today that ive got my scan in less then 3 weeks and she said "is that the gender one?" I said no the 12 week one and she said " oh ive told everyone you already had that one before!" What the hell so now everyone thinks im much further along! Oh well,explains the podge abit lol :rofl: xx


----------



## Sherri81

I'm findind I'm wanting healthier food for the most part. I've been eating strawberries, watermelon, yogurt, special k cereal, granola bars.... It's weird. I always tried to eat healthy before, but this is getting nuts! I did order pizza yesterday, but even still I had them remove the fatty meats, added chicken and removed the cheese, so it wasn't unhealthy at all. Now, when I was pregnant with Greg, it was a whole different situation. I needed mcdonalds cheeseburgers constantly. I didn't just want them, I literally needed them to exist. I was also into Chinese food, onion rings, big breakfasts from dennys complete with sausage and bacon. And all of this while icwas on bedrest. Anyone wanna guess how much I'd gained by 13 weeks? 25 pounds!! And get this, Greg is a picky picky eater and the only thing he will eat completely are mcdonalds and dennys!! I turned him into a junk food addict before he was even born.

I have also been insanely thirsty since I got my BFP. I've never liked water so it has been hard to drink enough to supress my thirst. I can't drink diet pepsi like I used to. I limit myself to one glass of crystal lite a day because of the aspartame, and I have one mini can of regular pepsi a day. I've been wanting lemonade but hubby bought a carton and it doesn't say whether it's pasteurized or not. I assume because there isn't anything about pasteurization on it that it must he pasteurized. I mean, it was bought from a chain grocery store, so if it weren't pasteurized I'd assume it would HAVE to say that.... But I just don't want to chance it.


----------



## Nessicle

lol Kerrie! think they get confused the older generations as they didnt have scans - my mum never had scans with me or two of my three sisters! 

I can't think of anything worse right now than junk food, McDonalds and pot noodles :sick: 

All I want is a warm, buttery, soft bagel but obviously can't with my coeliac disease I'm so fed up it's all I want! The gluten free stuff is rock hard and crumbles to pieces as soon as you touch it boo!! 

I'm managing to eat plain crisps though and just having cranberry juice as think I have a bit of a uti man that stuff is gross!! But I'm very thirsty too but water tastes funny so have to have dilute juice x


----------



## Nessicle

I didnt think lemonade had milk in it Sherri? It's just carbonated water, sweetners and lemon extract in it so you're fine to drink lemonade as far as i know?


----------



## tulula

December 28th due date for me! 2 other c-sections so this bambino will be coming out anywhere between 14th - 21st

Lisa :flower:


----------



## bubblebubble1

ness, try the cranberry and raspberry - its soooo nice!! sainsburys do their own brand too, and oceanspray do one as well!

Im very thirsty too, and also have never liked water. This happened last time though, i actually crave water!! i cant drink the tap stuff for some reaon because i can smell every chemical in it!! so im going through massive bottles of water!! Ice cold!! i love it!

xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

DH and I bought a steriliser and bottles from tesco over 2 years ago when we first started ttc cause it was a fantastic offer and of course they've been sat in a suitcase hiding in the garage all this time - decided to have a look just now and think its a microwave/cold water steriliser! We both thought it was an electric one!! Bit disappointed now!

My DH won't touch Maccie D's with a abrge pole and I said to him if I start craving em he'd have to go get me one but he inisits that I can't crave brands like that - I could crave burgers but not specifically Maccie D's iykwim!!! 
I haven't had one in years and do quite fancy one but I'd have to make a 20 min bus journey into Carlisle to get one and I don't want one that badly!!

I get really thirsty too - its bad when I'm at work as thats 2 hrs out of my day when I can't have a drink and shouting at all the little darlings doesn't help! I'm gasping by the time I get back!!!! I don't mind water and will gulp down a glass standing at the tap when I'm really thirsty! What I really fancy mind is coke! I had that with DS as well! I haven't succumbed yet due to the caffeine and I am still drinking quite a few cups of tea a day!!!! It didn't seem to do any harm with DS though so I'm not gonna worry too much!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

OK ignore that bit about the steriliser- just went and took it out the suitcase to check properly instead of just peering through a gap and it is an electric one!! Think baby brain has started already!!! I'll be putting the milk in the oven and the remote control in the fridge before you know it!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

wilsmum, the microwave sterilisers are great!! we got one when i was pg last. It was so quick and easy and convenient (more for us as we were using it whilst max was in neonatal as i needed to express and the pump had to be sterilised all from a room)
I loved ours.

Poor you not being able to drink at work. All this talk of Mc'd's had made me really want one now! I just had a little sleep, have woken up feeling sick again - and oh is cooking some chicken in bloody honey and it absolutely sticks :( why cant he eat normal things!

xxx


----------



## meeley

Hello everyone, I would like to be added to this thread please? I found out about a week ago that I am pregnant with my first baby which is due 22nd December!!
I am absolutely over the moon but so scared of losing it!! :-(


----------



## Hollybush75

bubblebubble1 said:


> i cant drink the tap stuff for some reaon because i can smell every chemical in it!! so im going through massive bottles of water!! Ice cold!! i love it!xxx

I'm the same - every time I turn the tap on I just smell chemicals. So it's the massive bottles of water decanted into a smaller one to keep in the fridge :thumbup:


----------



## bubblebubble1

meeley said:


> Hello everyone, I would like to be added to this thread please? I found out about a week ago that I am pregnant with my first baby which is due 22nd December!!
> I am absolutely over the moon but so scared of losing it!! :-(


Congrats Meeley :happydance:

Its totally normal to worry, and i dont think it ever goes. :hugs:

What i decided was to just enjoy everyday, because if it is going to happen there is nothing you can do, i was freaking out everyday and decided this was the best way. (btw, i really dnt mean it to sound harsh)

i Hope you have a h&h 9 months - you are due the day after me (or the same day if we go by my dating scan!!)

xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've had a nap and a cheese sandwich - apart from crisps n mars bar thats all I've eaten, I've just wanted to eat crap today! :blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

bubblebubble1 said:


> wilsmum, the microwave sterilisers are great!! we got one when i was pg last. It was so quick and easy and convenient (more for us as we were using it whilst max was in neonatal as i needed to express and the pump had to be sterilised all from a room)
> I loved ours.
> 
> Poor you not being able to drink at work. All this talk of Mc'd's had made me really want one now! I just had a little sleep, have woken up feeling sick again - and oh is cooking some chicken in bloody honey and it absolutely sticks :( why cant he eat normal things!
> 
> xxx

Yeah I had a microwave/cold water one with DS but it didn't fit in the microwave!! Doh!!!

Our microwave is on its way out - doesn't always go round so it would have meant getting a new microwave thankfully its an electric one so no worries!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Wilsmum - Ha!! how annoying! Thats really handy then!! Least you wont have all that hassel this time. xx


----------



## Starry Night

What are pot noodles? Is that like Mr Noodles? Those cheapie noodles in a bag that cooks in 2 minutes and costs 30 cents? LOL I've been eating that like candy!

I'm getting really tired of my nausea. It was so bad last night that it woke me up from my sleep. Still keeping stuff down but have a hard time eating anything but junk. I'm hoping I start craving apples and carrots real soon!

My MiL did give me a good tip for nausea though. She said that milk always helped her when she was pregnant. I thought that was wierd at first because dairy usually makes nausea worse when you're sick. But I tried it and it works! I make sure to drink slowly and only small amounts but it does the trick. Even chocolate milk works for me. ;) I'm still using this sparingly as I'm nervous I might drink it into an aversion. Did that with ginger ale I'm afraid.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Starry Night said:


> What are pot noodles? Is that like Mr Noodles? Those cheapie noodles in a bag that cooks in 2 minutes and costs 30 cents? LOL I've been eating that like candy!


Yes, i guess they are a bit - they are noodles in a pot (just realised i said the obvious) that you add boiling water too - no plate or washing up!! they have loads of different flavours too. oh, now i want one!! :dohh:

I think you might be right about this milk thing, i felt horrible a minute ago, and just had a mini milk ice lolly and i dont feel too bad now. I hope it works xx


----------



## ducky1502

I had a ready meal chicken roast for dinner.... my poor bubs isn't exactly being fed anything particularly nutricious (sp?)! Good job I had an apple and a few strawberries earlier :haha:


----------



## bubblebubble1

ducky - i hate that thought, i always worry. Sound nice though :) 

They take all our nutrients so they dont miss out. xx


----------



## ducky1502

My mum has drilled it into me that baby will take whatever it needs from me regardless of what it is. Me and my sisters stole all my mums calcium so now she's got terrible teeth! So really the nutrients are to keep us going because the baby is going to be selfish and take all my goodness anyway.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Prenatals have plenty of vitamins in too! I aint using that as an excuse to eat badly, I just cant be bothered to eat anything...if I cook something, by the times its done I dont really want it anymore


----------



## ducky1502

I have no energy to cook, I have to eat what I want when I fancy it or I'll miss the opportunity and throw up! 

If I fancy a bowl of cereal it tastes amazing, if I make myself eat cereal I'll throw up. Not nice!

Can't wait to be able to eat properly again.


----------



## bubblebubble1

exactly the same, and you are both right about the vitamins etc. I cant wait to feel ok too! Does anyone else get a really 'dodgy tummy' on pregnacare? xx


----------



## Sherri81

So where does a half a solid chocolate easter bunny fit into the pregnancy nutrition thingy?? Because that is what I just ate, and damn it was good! Greg had better watch out, there is still a monster truck hollow easter chocolate thingy and I am seriously thinking about eating it too! He'd better go grab it quick!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Sherri81 said:


> So where does a half a solid chocolate easter bunny fit into the pregnancy nutrition thingy?? Because that is what I just ate, and damn it was good! Greg had better watch out, there is still a monster truck hollow easter chocolate thingy and I am seriously thinking about eating it too! He'd better go grab it quick!

Hahahaha!!!! Its calcium in the chocolate!!! lol!! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

bubblebubble1 said:


> exactly the same, and you are both right about the vitamins etc. I cant wait to feel ok too! Does anyone else get a really 'dodgy tummy' on pregnacare? xx

I seem to be ok with Pregnacare...that said, I ain't the type to get a dodgy tummy. Very rare that happens to me! *touch wood*


----------



## emzky90

Hi guys, it's not been confirmed yet but I should be due on Dec 31st! xxx


----------



## bubblebubble1

nikki-lou25 said:


> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> exactly the same, and you are both right about the vitamins etc. I cant wait to feel ok too! Does anyone else get a really 'dodgy tummy' on pregnacare? xx
> 
> I seem to be ok with Pregnacare...that said, I ain't the type to get a dodgy tummy. Very rare that happens to me! *touch wood*Click to expand...

Neither do i but this is every day! i wondered if i should stop taking them but i have just bought 4 boxes and they are expensive so dnt want to waste them! i had this last time too but didnt put it down to the pregnacare! this time ive sussed it! xx


----------



## spencerbear

Hi Ladies

Ive not been around for a week, while i moved house and it has taken me a couple of days to catch up on all the posts, lol.

Hope you are all ok?

Sorry for all loses, my heart goes out to you :hugs:

Keep you in my thoughts padbrat and hoping wednesday brings some positive news.

Welcome all new ladies.

Well nausea has kicked in now....Only thing i really want to eat right now is corned beef sandwiches or cheese on toast. I normally hate corned beef!!

Other than that have an early scan on tuesday morning, just checking that everything is going as it should be, so fingers crossed.

See you all later, cause im off to curl up with my little girl and watch cbeebies or what i should say is she is watching while i doze (sp?), hehe


----------



## WILSMUM

bubblebubble1 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> exactly the same, and you are both right about the vitamins etc. I cant wait to feel ok too! Does anyone else get a really 'dodgy tummy' on pregnacare? xx
> 
> I seem to be ok with Pregnacare...that said, I ain't the type to get a dodgy tummy. Very rare that happens to me! *touch wood*Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do i but this is every day! i wondered if i should stop taking them but i have just bought 4 boxes and they are expensive so dnt want to waste them! i had this last time too but didnt put it down to the pregnacare! this time ive sussed it! xxClick to expand...

I'm sure I've heard other people say that they've had dodgy tummys with pregnacare - don't know from experience cause all I'm taking is a folic acid supplement!
Which reminds me...................


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've also heard of pregnacare makin people feel quesy or givin a didgy tum! 

Its grey and overcast here..I was lookin forward to a walk in the sun with hubby and DD. Hope the sun comes out at lunch time!


----------



## Nessicle

you're supposed to take pregnacare with your main meal because it can cause upset tummy - I've found if I don't take it straight after my lunch or dinner then it makes me feel horrible


----------



## tateypot

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join? I am due December 30th. So excited to be here - it feels like it has taken a long time!!!

Lots of love to everyone
Kate
xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

its gradually getting cloudier and cloudier here! But at least its not raining!!!


----------



## hedgewytch13

Hello, 
May i join also, I'm new to the site :) I'm due on the 21st of December. It's funny we were trying in the first few months of the year but then decided to wait until next year, as soon as we decided to wait I found myself pregnant. :)


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies welcome to the december mummies thread

i actually felt sick when i got up this morning only for 10 mins when i first got up but itll do me :lol: not that im wishing to be puking my guts up but a little sign that i am actually pregnant and not imagining it is nice x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I always take it with food...unless I do an experiment to see if I can actually make myself feel ill - but even that fails lol


----------



## bubblebubble1

Nikki -Lou - i love these experiments, im way not brave enough i would get so upset if i was actually sick! But also interesting as then you know whats going to make you feel ill. Hope the weather picks up for you and you can go for a nice walk xx

hedgewytch13 - Same edd! :happydance:

louise1302 - Glad you have had a little sign :happydance:

Spencerbear - enjoy cbeebies x

Wilsmum - I was going to just tak the folic acid on its own, but apparently, its not enough - i heard that your body actually needs more folic acid?!?! and as the PregCare has more, i went for it. I take it straight after dinner too. I might just wait and persevere until 14 wks and then just switch to boots own which is much easier.
Hope the weather picks up for you too. x

How is everyone today? 

hi to all the new BFP'S :happydance:

xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

I think the recommended daily dose is 400mg of folic acid and the asda ones I've got r that - so I'm happy enough! We have a pretty healthy varied diet!
If you think about it I doubt verymuch if even our mums let alone our grans took anything or avoided half the things we do now adays and we all turned out ok!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Had such an awfuil dream last nite that my oh wanted me dead. We broke up and he hated me so much he was trrying to kill me. Since finding out I was pregnant I've had a lot of dreams like this. Where my oh won't be interested or care about me, he'll disappear for days or we will break up and all I do is cry. I have no reason to have these dreams, very upsetting :(


----------



## WILSMUM

weird vivid dreams seem to be the norm!! I've heard loads of peole on here saying that they've had these strange dreams!!
I had a dream about liquorish and could actually taste it when I woke up and more recently I had a dream where I was smoking and againg could taste it when i woke up - weird cause I've never smoked in my life!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

I love the dreams, they are so vivid.

Wilsmum, yes, the asda ones, you are right, i will have to remember that. Maybe i will switch to them. You are right, my mum was saying this the other day. also, what about the mums in countries where they dont have all our advances? I guess its prevention, and peace of mind. Thank you xxx


----------



## cho

hello girls how are u all? 
A week today till me holiday wahoo!!!
So, today will be the day i catch up with washing and ironing ect.
No new symptoms for me:) xxxx


----------



## meeley

I'm just taking 400mgs of folic acid a day, the doctor recommended folic acid so thats what i'm on.
Whats the earliest people have scans, are these private scans that u've paid for or are they your first nhs scans??
I thought the first scan was at 12 wks but i'm now really confused with everyone having them at 7,8 and 9 weeks??


----------



## ducky1502

I paid 50quid for a private scan at 7 wks


----------



## bubblebubble1

meeley said:


> Whats the earliest people have scans, are these private scans that u've paid for or are they your first nhs scans??
> I thought the first scan was at 12 wks but i'm now really confused with everyone having them at 7,8 and 9 weeks??

They are normally 12 weeks for the first - earlier ones are dating scans with Nhs or private scans. Mine was done at 6 wks as i am high risk (nhs) xx


----------



## Hollybush75

I'm having early scans mainly as reassurance due to my previous miscarriages


----------



## till bob

hey ladies hope all well today well im lyin in bed tryin to get warm while hubby is makin a sunday dinner why is the smell makin me wana be sick hope im ok to eat it wen its done as i love my hot dinners. Well mornin shall i say day sickness has well and truely kicked in to all u ladies who arent experiencing it just enjoy not wish for it its horrible im only just about managin work then its stright to bed feel crap at the min just want to feel good and enjoy it xx


----------



## ducky1502

Doesn't ms suck?! I've had it for 3wks now and I'm well and truly fed up. All I wanna do is sleep and throw up! Roll on feeling better for us all.


----------



## SplashAtlGA

Hello everyone! I'm so happy I found this forum. I'm 37 yrs young and 6w2d. My due date is December 24. I had a u/s at 5w3d and everything was there and in the right place. Even saw a flicker which was the heart beat (88 bpm). I had an early u/s due to a previous etopic, m/c and blighted ovum. Praying and remaining faithful! My 1st official appt will me 5/11 (7w4d). Not sure if they'll do another u/s, but I really hope they do. My breast are sore (very sore on some days and not very sore on others), soft bowls and major bloating. Feels strange that I'm not sick. Oh well!! I am hetero for the MTHFR gene so I take a lot of folic acid, B12, B6, baby aspirin, prenatal and ester C daily.

Look forward to getting to know everyone!!


----------



## ducky1502

I love it when new people join december! Won't be too long until there are fewer and fewer new faces. Then before you know it we will all be over in second tri :)


----------



## WILSMUM

I had an US on the NHS at 7 weeks due to some slight bleeding, previous MC and risk of eptopic!
I don't have another now till my dating scan at 12 weeks ish but thats only 2 weeks away now!!! Yay!!!!1


----------



## bubblebubble1

wilsmum, not long now!! bet you are so excited! im really REALLY trying not to get excited about mine on 10th June! its ages away! xx


----------



## Tierney

ducky1502 said:


> I paid 50quid for a private scan at 7 wks


Hi, do you mind teling me where you had the private scan for 50 quid as thats a really good price and thinking of having one done, thanks hun x


----------



## WILSMUM

bubblebubble1 said:


> wilsmum, not long now!! bet you are so excited! im really REALLY trying not to get excited about mine on 10th June! its ages away! xx

Yeah can't believe its only 2 weeks away now - can't wait to tell DS and get that scan pic to have as my profile pic on FB!!!!!
10th June? OMG! How many weeks'll you be by then?


----------



## bubblebubble1

WILSMUM said:


> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> wilsmum, not long now!! bet you are so excited! im really REALLY trying not to get excited about mine on 10th June! its ages away! xx
> 
> Yeah can't believe its only 2 weeks away now - can't wait to tell DS and get that scan pic to have as my profile pic on FB!!!!!
> 10th June? OMG! How many weeks'll you be by then?Click to expand...

That will be nice, he will have lots of really cute questions too! And having a new profile pic is always a good thing, then everyone will know too!! 

I know, its ages :wacko: I will be 12 wks! so, its only 5 weeks but sounds like ages!!! from then though i only have to wait for weeks at a time!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

bubblebubble1 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> wilsmum, not long now!! bet you are so excited! im really REALLY trying not to get excited about mine on 10th June! its ages away! xx
> 
> Yeah can't believe its only 2 weeks away now - can't wait to tell DS and get that scan pic to have as my profile pic on FB!!!!!
> 10th June? OMG! How many weeks'll you be by then?Click to expand...
> 
> That will be nice, he will have lots of really cute questions too! And having a new profile pic is always a good thing, then everyone will know too!!
> 
> I know, its ages :wacko: I will be 12 wks! so, its only 5 weeks but sounds like ages!!! from then though i only have to wait for weeks at a time!! :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yeah and a lot of my mates from down south know that we've been tryign for a long time so it'll be fun to just change my profile pic as a kinda announcement!! Although I've told quite a few people already cause I'm too excited to keep a secret!!! Lol!!!

I've got mine at 11+3 but thats when our fertility consultant said to book it for when I had my early scan at the epu!
Do you get lots more scans then to check everythings ok?
I'm pretty much expecting to have an amnio at around 17 weeks so will get a scan then if I do! But other than that it'll just be the 20 week scan after this for me!


----------



## cho

I hve 12 week scan on 1st june and cant wait, is anyone finding out the sex, im going to book mine for 16 weeks i think x


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi charlotte! Im booking a 16 week one too to find out the sex! We didnt with Jake but really want to this time! xx


----------



## Sherri81

I'm getting ready to go in for a scan right now. My dr called and said she has a family emergency back east, and she said out off all her patients I'm the one they can't postpone. So she is meeting me at the hospital in a bit. Hoping for good news. I have had mild cramps yesterday and today so this scan came just in time.


----------



## cho

Ahh good luck sherri, hope evrything is ok for you, you deserve some good news from the week you have had!!

Kerri, i did find out sex with bradley too i didnt really want to but dh really wants to know
dont no y i can tell anyone im going to have a boy, dh family all boys, all mines boys apart from me of course heheh.
Aparently your 20 week scan they will tell u for free, but dh wont be abl;t to wait i doubt lol or me just to see bean again lol x


----------



## bubblebubble1

WILSMUM said:


> Yeah and a lot of my mates from down south know that we've been tryign for a long time so it'll be fun to just change my profile pic as a kinda announcement!! Although I've told quite a few people already cause I'm too excited to keep a secret!!! Lol!!!
> 
> I've got mine at 11+3 but thats when our fertility consultant said to book it for when I had my early scan at the epu!
> Do you get lots more scans then to check everythings ok?
> I'm pretty much expecting to have an amnio at around 17 weeks so will get a scan then if I do! But other than that it'll just be the 20 week scan after this for me!

That will be a great way of announcing! :happydance: I cant keep secrets either!! I have said this time we arnt telling til 20 weeks but we will see!! i know i really have to keep it a secret though this time.

Yes, lots of scans and detailed cardios etc, we need to know early this time if anything is worng.

I had the amnio last time, i have to have cvs this time (blood count etc), its a good excuse for you to get another peek in there too. 

xxx


----------



## hodbert

Hi All

It's been a while since I posted on here, mainly due to just feeling soooo tired Ive been naughty and have been reading and running! :blush:

Had a bit of a scare last nite as had some spotting after :sex:. Am trying to remain positive that our naughty time was the reason and have now put a definite ban on it :rofl: Got a scan on Tues so quite anxious about that!

There are so many new faces on here its hard to keep up! Congrats to all BFP's! So sorry to hear about all those that have had tough times though :hugs:

Hope you are all well!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'll be finding out what our baby is. My hospital couldnt tell me with DD but I went private to find out! I am expecting "it" to be a boy though for some reason?


----------



## ducky1502

Tierney - my scan was at insight ultrasound in northampton. Just 15mins from my house. Was half the price of many I found and they were lovely in there.


----------



## WILSMUM

I found out the sex with DS when I had the amnio - will probably do the same again this time if I have to have one otherwise we'll wait till 20 weeks to find out!


----------



## Sherri81

Got back a bit ago. Scan was good. Measuring 9 weeks 0 days. She said she could see the arms and legs but I couldn't. It just looked looked a blob to me. She showed me the umbilical cord. It didn't move at all but she said that's normal. I go back in 2 weeks for another scan. Was a bit surprised by my blood pressure today. It's usually low at around 105/67 and today it was 129/87. That's a big jump for me, but the dr didn't say anything about it.


----------



## peaches31

hi everyone! i have been hearing alot about women who get there first scan and find no heartbeat. i never realized this was possible. if the baby is not living doesnt a miscarriage happen? is there any signs to watch for that the baby isnt growing? i was so young when i had my daughter that i didnt realize just how many things could go wrong. im older now and much more cautious. but this also makes me worry much more! i feel so sorry for the women this happens to. it has to be the worst pain you could possibly go through!


----------



## michillebaker

i just found out today that I'm prego with my 4th. I already have 3 others the youngest is 7 so this is going to feel like new to me :haha: From my estimates i am due on December 31st. I'm :flower:and a little shocked in the same breath. When i told my husband today he's very stunned about the whole situation. I know he will be excited about it soon but so far no real excitement from him. I was prego about 3 years ago but miscarried so I'm very scared about this pregnancy since i miscarried last time. I am going to be on pins and needles until the first trimester is over with after that I will be able to relaxe more. Congrates to everyone else and hope to me more pregos in the Iowa area :).


----------



## WILSMUM

Thats great news Sherri!

Peaches - I'm not really sure what you cna look out for as its normal for symptoms to come and go and there isn't really any visible growth you can see in the first tri! Its just one of those worrying times unfortunately. 

Welcome michille and wishing a h&h pregnancy for you!!

Anyway i got to thinking last ngith as I had a c-section with DS I get the option of an elective one this time but if i do then bubs'll be born at the end of Nov so I won't be a December Dreamer!!! I'm pretty sure they my dates won't change much at my dating scan but I have been known to o as early as day 11 in which case that would prob put my due dat at 29th Nov - so again i won't be a December Dreamer!! if my due date does move to Dec please can I stay? I've got to know you all now and would hate to leave and try and intigrate into the November Spakerlers!!!??


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ducky1502 said:


> Tierney - my scan was at insight ultrasound in northampton. Just 15mins from my house. Was half the price of many I found and they were lovely in there.

Oooh that is interesting - I live near Milton Keynes so getting to Northampton would be OK. Do you know if they do appointments on a Saturday? :flower:


----------



## till bob

hi all is anyone else wen they sneeze feeling a really sharp pain in lower tummy not sure if i shud worry but for a few seconds im in agony xx


----------



## Hollybush75

Well i knew it was coming but I've just had my first major wobble. I've been having horrible dreams and 3 of them have been where I bleed :cry:. My next reassurance scan is next week and now I'm really scared :( - been sobbing on and off since I woke up


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hollybush - I had one of those dreams a few weeks ago, horrible dreams! Scared me to death too!! :hugs: I'm sure baby is ok :hugs:

I've been having a wobble too though as I'm stil symptomless n I dont "feel pregnant" :( I keep wondering how I will deal with losin a baby - I can't even imagine because I already love this baby and I want to be excited about Aimee bein a big sister! I just needed to tell someone that as hubby is one of them "it'll be just fine honey" people!


----------



## spencerbear

SplashAtlGA said:


> Hello everyone! I'm so happy I found this forum. I'm 37 yrs young and 6w2d. My due date is December 24. I had a u/s at 5w3d and everything was there and in the right place. Even saw a flicker which was the heart beat (88 bpm). I had an early u/s due to a previous etopic, m/c and blighted ovum. Praying and remaining faithful! My 1st official appt will me 5/11 (7w4d). Not sure if they'll do another u/s, but I really hope they do. My breast are sore (very sore on some days and not very sore on others), soft bowls and major bloating. Feels strange that I'm not sick. Oh well!! I am hetero for the MTHFR gene so I take a lot of folic acid, B12, B6, baby aspirin, prenatal and ester C daily.
> 
> Look forward to getting to know everyone!!

Im 37 this july and have the same EDD as you x


----------



## spencerbear

This time tomorrow i will be waiting for my scan, im really nervous about it.

And in the meantime ive had to call sick at work cause my little girl is poorly, currently dont know who is being sick more :dohh:


----------



## bubblebubble1

nikki-lou25 said:


> Hollybush - I had one of those dreams a few weeks ago, horrible dreams! Scared me to death too!! :hugs: I'm sure baby is ok :hugs:
> 
> I've been having a wobble too though as I'm stil symptomless n I dont "feel pregnant" :( I keep wondering how I will deal with losin a baby - I can't even imagine because I already love this baby and I want to be excited about Aimee bein a big sister! I just needed to tell someone that as hubby is one of them "it'll be just fine honey" people!

We have this worry this time too as we know there is a genetic issue. All we have decided to do is enjoy every day and if we lose it, then there was obviously a reason why. Please dont worry :hugs:


----------



## billylid

Had my second appointment this evening. Turns out I will be having my first ultrasound in 3 weeks time. I will be having another set of bloods taken tomorrow but will only be called about the results if something is wrong. In two weeks time I will be having the bloods done for the down syndrome test.
Spose its all I can ask for. He would in no circumstances give me an ultrasound any earlier than 12 weeks :( Ah well.


----------



## Rmar

Started bleeding tonight. It started with brown spotting, than pinkish. Now, it is thick and red. We're crushed.


----------



## LuckyStarr

Hi ladies,

My name is Lucy I am 23 years old and this is mine and my husbands first baby!
It's very early days just trying to stay positive!

My due date I think is 31st December!

Good luck for the next few months

Lucy x x


----------



## wishingforbub

Rmar said:


> Started bleeding tonight. It started with brown spotting, than pinkish. Now, it is thick and red. We're crushed.

Oh hun I am sorry. I hope everything will be ok. xx :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Rmar said:


> Started bleeding tonight. It started with brown spotting, than pinkish. Now, it is thick and red. We're crushed.

Rmar, me too. Was at A&E last night, they are pretty sure I have lost this one and I will have to wait until the bank hol is over until I can be scanned...

You are not alone in this Rmar. Take care of yourself and go to A&E if you feel you need to x :hugs:


----------



## bubblebubble1

padbrat said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> Started bleeding tonight. It started with brown spotting, than pinkish. Now, it is thick and red. We're crushed.
> 
> Rmar, me too. Was at A&E last night, they are pretty sure I have lost this one and I will have to wait until the bank hol is over until I can be scanned...
> 
> You are not alone in this Rmar. Take care of yourself and go to A&E if you feel you need to x :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: to you both :hugs:

xx


----------



## JenJen79

Hi all, I'm due December 28th. My midwife booking in appointment is the 28th May and I can't wait. Good luck to you all.


----------



## KellyC75

Hello to all December Mummies to be...

I have 2 Sons, aged 17 & 6...And am expecting my 3rd child in December

Looking forward to chatting with you all...:winkwink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

bubblebubble1 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> Started bleeding tonight. It started with brown spotting, than pinkish. Now, it is thick and red. We're crushed.
> 
> Rmar, me too. Was at A&E last night, they are pretty sure I have lost this one and I will have to wait until the bank hol is over until I can be scanned...
> 
> You are not alone in this Rmar. Take care of yourself and go to A&E if you feel you need to x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: to you both :hugs:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

So sorry for you ladies. thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry I've not been around over the weekend. Welcome and congratulations to all the newbies!

Well I've been crying alot. . . . . the problem is that the only time I DON'T feel sick is when I am asleep. I am sick at least twice a day also. Nothing is working, ginger, sweet, savoury it doesn't matter what I eat/drink I don't like it. I HATE that I am complaining because I am really happy to be pregnant but I'm not even 7 weeks yet and I just don't know if I can cope for many more days never mind weeks. It wouldn't be so bad if it was confined to a specific time of day but it's all day.

I read a couple of pages back that someone recommended milk so I'm off to try that. fingers crossed I don't sick it up (tmi) cos milk is nasty when you bring it back up.

I have my second scan tomorrow at 11.30am so will update when I can. I am going to ask the nurse about the sickness and see what she thinks.

bye for now!


----------



## Kerrieann

Padbrat and Rmar im so sorry :hugs: Rmar have you been to hospital or seen a doctor yet?

congrats to all the new ladies, willadd you to the list :yipee:

Hope everyone is ok today, ive been ok just really tired and have felt sick all day :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck tomorrow butterfly!


----------



## bubblebubble1

- Butterfly - said:


> Sorry I've not been around over the weekend. Welcome and congratulations to all the newbies!
> 
> Well I've been crying alot. . . . . the problem is that the only time I DON'T feel sick is when I am asleep. I am sick at least twice a day also. Nothing is working, ginger, sweet, savoury it doesn't matter what I eat/drink I don't like it. I HATE that I am complaining because I am really happy to be pregnant but I'm not even 7 weeks yet and I just don't know if I can cope for many more days never mind weeks. It wouldn't be so bad if it was confined to a specific time of day but it's all day.
> 
> I read a couple of pages back that someone recommended milk so I'm off to try that. fingers crossed I don't sick it up (tmi) cos milk is nasty when you bring it back up.
> 
> I have my second scan tomorrow at 11.30am so will update when I can. I am going to ask the nurse about the sickness and see what she thinks.
> 
> bye for now!

:hugs: This sounds awful! Ive felt rubbish all weekend but i know it could be worse. I really hope this passes for you. Im worried as this is supposed to get worse. I hope you keep the milk down. Have you tried accupressure bands? (i dnt know where you live but they do them in superdrug £3.99) I swear by mine - havnt worn them yet as i want to see what i can take (they dnt work for everyone) but they are my lifesaver and wore them my whole last pregnancy!

Good luck

Kerrieann - i hope you feel better too :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Sherri81

Oh my god, how can we all have forgotten about the sea sickness bands?!? I wore them in 2 of my pregnancies and they worked wonders!

Sorry rmar and padbrat. I will hope for the best for the 2 of you.

So, i've really been craving cupcakes for the past couple of weeks, and then last night, I had a dream about them. I figured the universe was trying to tell me something, so I went to the bakery today. Got a mini black forest torte thing, kind of like a cupcake, ate it, it was great,... and now I feel sick. Blech.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hi!! Can I move over I was in January but after scan my date is Dec 25th :)


----------



## myk's mummy

Hi ladies! Have you got room for another? Doctor thinks I'm due 22 Dec... I think I'm due 1 Jan- have to wait for scan :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning ladies! 

Haven't been on much over the weekend as felt pretty vile for most of it :( 

felt sick constantly all day yesterday and was hardly able to eat or drink but feel better today! 

Have my scan in two days :happydance: 

I have the accupressure wrist bands I wear them every day don't know what I'd do without them! I got mine for £1 from a local chemist! 

Padbrat - waiting for an update sweetie hope you're hanging in there :hugs: so sorry to hear of your news Rmar xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww bless all you poorly feeling ladies!!!
I'm soo glad I don't seem to suffer with MS! I just get the odd half hr or so of feeling queasy and lightheaded but if I sit down for a bit I'm OK!
I ate half a pack of choc caramel digestive with a cup of tea over the weekend and then had to go to co-op and I felt sooo rough!! Lol! Serves me right for being such a pig I guess!!!!

Welcome to all the newbies and padbrat and rmar hope you are both OK - keep us updated :hug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats to new ladies, have added your dates to our list! xx

Padbrat and rmar my thoughts are with you both,please keep us updated :hugs: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies, im not too bad today but very excited that ive moved up a box on my ticker! :happydance: Am feeling sicky tho and feel like a lazy day today but still got dressed :haha: xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm not dressed yet :blush: I usually am dressed by now, but totally cant be arsed! 

Padbrat - thinkin of you honey :hugs:


----------



## hopefully2

Girls very guilty of reading and running lately :wacko:
Been really sick the last few weeks, hope it'll ease soon.

So sorry to all who've had bad news and padrat we are all hoping for you xx

Didn't think time was flying but then can't believe i'm getting close to second trimester.


----------



## Nessicle

forgot to say welcome to all the new ladies! 

Kerrie I could totally have a lazy day to myself today even though bank holiday has just been! Work today ugh! Not that I've actually done any work yet ha ha!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh I have been sick for the past 4 days now.. cant seem to ease it.. except today it seems a tad better. Just the thought of food makes me gag, but i force myself to eat something nevertheless. MM is out of town since yesterday so I ordered pizza and chicken wings last night... naughty.. then couldn't stomach to eat it LOL 
I prayed for more symtoms and this is what I got ;)


----------



## Nessicle

i went off chicken for a few weeks but now all I want is spit roasted chicken!! mmmmm


----------



## Kerrieann

:sick: ive gone off most meats and cant bear to look at raw chicken or touch it! Have realised we have spent a fortune in the last few weeks eating out all the time because i feel to sick to cook! Need to sort that one out!!


----------



## louise1302

im off chicken atm too how odd, the smell of it turns my stomach

still not too many symptoms here but i find if i wake in the night thats when i feel sick, if ms remains middle of the night sickness then i think i can probably deal with it

i think i need to find myself a bump buddy anyone around 6-2?? 

thinking of you padbrat and sory to hear your news rmar :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Kerrieann said:


> :sick: ive gone off most meats and cant bear to look at raw chicken or touch it! Have realised we have spent a fortune in the last few weeks eating out all the time because i feel to sick to cook! Need to sort that one out!!

i know how you feel... meat esp makes me feel sick. just thinking about it..touching food or looking at it is not easy either LOL...


----------



## Nessicle

louise i get queasy waves during the night too sometimes it stops me getting back to sleep and i have to get up and get a drink of water or a handful of almonds to stave it off for a bit


----------



## nikki-lou25

Grrr postmans just walked past my house, no scan letter for me today!


----------



## WILSMUM

OMG I am sooo cold and my right nipple is as hard as a bullet - u can see it poking out through my bra, t-shirt and hoody!! And OMF does it hurt! Like someones sticking red hot pins in the thing!!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

oooh ouch, you have my sympathy - I got this a lot with DD! I was in london and had to go in a pub to warm up coz it was bringin tears to my eyes both my nips were on FIRE


----------



## wishingforbub

louise1302 said:


> im off chicken atm too how odd, the smell of it turns my stomach
> 
> still not too many symptoms here but i find if i wake in the night thats when i feel sick, if ms remains middle of the night sickness then i think i can probably deal with it
> 
> i think i need to find myself a bump buddy anyone around 6-2??
> 
> thinking of you padbrat and sory to hear your news rmar :hugs:

Louise i am same length as you... I will be your buddy :):flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Does anyone keep gettin hiccups? I'm pretty sure I dont normally get hiccups this often, like every other day!?!?


----------



## Nessicle

I've had hiccups a few times - I don't usually get them either!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Morning everyone, Hope you are all ok. 

I feel awful today. very very sick and got a banging headache. I havnt eaten or drunk anything yet so i am really trying to nibble on some toast now. :( I really hope this goes. Everytime i stand up i just gag. OH has gone to his parents today and wnt be back til tomorrow afternoon :( feeling a bit sorry for myself today :( xx


----------



## Nessicle

have you got those sickness bands bubble? If so get them on :hugs: also I found that sparkling cold water helped my tummy too and perhaps try some arrowroot biscuits xx


----------



## Kerrieann

So has anyone put any weight on yet? i thought i had got away with it but just got on scales and have put on 3lb's :cry: :haha: not alot but really didnt want to gain uneccessary weight in first tri!


----------



## Nessicle

I've lost weight Kerrie with hardly eating :(x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'd lost 7lbs a couple of weeks ago but thats when I had little to no appetite...dread to think what I am now since all I eat is quick meals n crisps :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

I think i would have lost weight as ive hardly ate anything but what i am eating is just rubbish so this is probly why ive gained the weight!! :blush:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> I think i would have lost weight as ive hardly ate anything but what i am eating is just rubbish so this is probly why ive gained the weight!! :blush:

Same here :blush: This baby is gonna look like prawn cocktail seabrook crisps :dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: Thats so funny! And they sound well nice!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Its not unnecesarry weight kerrie even at this stage - I think I've read somewhere that they expect a 5lb increase in the first tri - even now yr uterus is bigger, bubs all be it a little still adds to yr weight and then theres all the increase and blood and other fluids! I really wouldn't worry!
I've lost about 3lbs and have been eating just as much if not a little more than I was before so am thinking I might need to increase my calorie intake a little!!


----------



## vetmom

Good morning ladies! 
:hugs: to Rmar and padbrat. Stay strong and surround yourselves with loving, supportive family.

Welcome to all of the new December ladies! Sounds like March was a busy month for us all!

My MS has continued to haunt me, although it sounds like it's nothing to moan about compared to shat some of you are feeling. Just a few hours in the morning when only digestive cookies and ginger ale will do.
DH took me out for a fancy meal on Saturday night and I ordered fish. Little bubs decided just then that he/she DID NOT like fish. Couldn't even take a bite of it. I was so bummed, I had been looking forward to it all week. DH was more than happy to eat it for me.
I'm off to go weigh myself, I'm sure that there's probably an extra couple of pounds hanging around after all of the snacking I've been doing.


----------



## padbrat

Well my lovely ladies, it is time for me to say farewell to you all and wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

My 3rd miscarriage has been confirmed this morning and I am being referred to the recurrent miscarriage clinic.

We are both truly devasted that this has happened yet again and I would hope none of you ever go through this.

Thank you all so much for your thoughts, prayers and support over this tough time, you have all helped more than you know x


----------



## hopefully2

So sorry padbrat, i hope they can help you at the clinic so you never have to go through this again. Sending lots of hugs your way and we'd all love to know how the clinic goes for you :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Thank you hopefully, I appreciate that x


----------



## Lamburai1703

So sorry Padbrat. Life can be so unbelievably cruel at times.


----------



## stacyd5555

Hi everyone! I am 6 weeks +0 along, with a due date of December 29th! Very anxious about this pregnancy as I miscarried Feb 22nd... fortunately, was able to get pregnant quite quickly afterwards. Have an early pregnancy scan on Friday so fingers crossed!


----------



## peaches31

i am so sorry to hear of your loss.

im finally going to see the dr. today. first time! i wasnt supposed to go until may 21 but im worrying myself so bad i begged to be seen sooner. im really hoping the find out why the heck i keep feeling so wet all the time. im thinking uti or bladder infection.? also really hoping to hear a heartbeat! its not to early for that is it?


----------



## Kerrieann

Padbrat im so so so sorry hunny :hugs: really hope you can get some help and answers from the clinic, please keep in touch and let us know how you get on :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

padbrat - so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope the clinic can now help you and you will be joining us back here again on the pregnancy side real soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

hi peaches, i also feel wet all the time, its normal but good to get checked out, im sure your fine. Also i doubt you will hear heartbeat as its too early, if you have a scan then you can see the heart beating but not hear it xx


----------



## WILSMUM

:hug: padbrat


----------



## heyluu

Im feeling really nervous about m/c the last few days. I havent anything but like one bowl of cereal a day. Yesterday all I ate was a few crackers and a sundae from mcdonalds. In the mornings, I dont feel preg at all. In the evenings I feel nauseas and more tired than usual. I had a belly a few weeks ago, but now its gone. :( Any words of encouragement for me? My scan isnt until Friday.


----------



## KellyC75

heyluu said:


> Im feeling really nervous about m/c the last few days. I havent anything but like one bowl of cereal a day. Yesterday all I ate was a few crackers and a sundae from mcdonalds. In the mornings, I dont feel preg at all. In the evenings I feel nauseas and more tired than usual. I had a belly a few weeks ago, but now its gone. :( Any words of encouragement for me? My scan isnt until Friday.

Hiya...:flower:

Try not to worry....The tummy you had a few weeks ago could have been bloat

Good luck for Friday....:winkwink:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Heyluu - Dont worry about the tummy...it'll go up and down due to bloating :hugs: I have to drum this into myself because last week my jeans felt like they were getting tight yet this week they're almost too big!


----------



## KellyC75

So very sorry to read your tragic news padbrat....:hugs:

Wishing you all the very best for the future


----------



## Kerrieann

heyluu i agree with kelly try not to worry my belly has also gone now! It was just bloating and now its gone to make room for bump!! Cant wait to get one :happydance: Good luck at ur scan but im sure you will be fine :hugs: xx


----------



## heyluu

Thanks gals...you are great :)


----------



## Nessicle

Padbrat so sorry sweetheart :hugs: xxxxxxxxx I hope that the specialists can get you some answers now and that you never have to go through this again. I hope you are with us again soon xxxxxx please keep us all updated xxxxxx

heyluu - my bloat has returned with a vengeance and I'm farting for England lol my stomach looked concave last week so it does go up and down. I dont feel pregnant at all and my "symptoms" now just feel like I have flu in the afternoons. Nausea has decreased quite a bit too. I have a scan on Thursday so feel nervous with you but sure our bubs are fine xx


----------



## SteffyRae

im back ladies after i went for the u/s and they said it was blighted ovum i went back for another one a week later they found it and it was transvaginal so i heard its heartbeat it was 123 bpm it was just too early to tell the week before i was earlier along than we though i was 6w 3d we i heard the hb on the u/s and im 8w 3d today!!!


----------



## Sherri81

Padbrat sorry to hear that. I hope you get more answers from the recurrent loss clinic than I did. All they told me to do was buy a book called 'coming to terms'. Hopefully they are more helpful with you.


----------



## michillebaker

Im still in aw with the whole pregnancy thing. I love it here on these boards. I've been hoping to get prego for a while now but since my husband wasn't ready we used his form of birth control the pull out method and it failed finally :). So far I've not had much symptoms other then constipation (my normal even before prego just WAYYYYY WORSE) bloating and pains ever so often in my tummy. I've also already gained 5 pounds. I eat like crazy any food in my site. I fear that this pregnancy im going to gain a ton I hope if i do i can get back down to my normal size. I haven't made an appointment with the doc yet Im kinda scared because the last time I made an appointment for the docs I ended up miscarrying before I had my first appointment. Anyways nice to meet everyone and it will be nice to have others to talk to in the same situation.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Padbrat - i am so sorry,:hugs: i hope you get some positive news from the clinic and hope you dont have to go through it all again. Thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## till bob

so so so sorry padbrat cant imagine wat ur goin through sending lots of love and huggs hope to c u back here soon xxxx


----------



## meeley

Hi everyone, I did post before but havent been added to the list, I am 29 years old, been married to my dh for nearly 2 years but together for 11 and I am pregnant with my first ever!! I am very excited about the whole thing and completely scared at the same time, especially of losing it!! :-( Please can you add me to the list, my due date is predicted as 22nd Dec.
I feel sick all the time although I have been lucky enough not to be sick yet and am some how managing to eat whatever my dh cooks for dinner, however when he has a fried breakfast in the mornings it makes me feel awful!!!


----------



## Flybee

meeley said:


> Hi everyone, I did post before but havent been added to the list, I am 29 years old, been married to my dh for nearly 2 years but together for 11 and I am pregnant with my first ever!! I am very excited about the whole thing and completely scared at the same time, especially of losing it!! :-( Please can you add me to the list, my due date is predicted as 22nd Dec.
> I feel sick all the time although I have been lucky enough not to be sick yet and am some how managing to eat whatever my dh cooks for dinner, however when he has a fried breakfast in the mornings it makes me feel awful!!!

welcome :)

this is also my first baby and am due 27th dec - I am completely paranoid and worried about losing it so am trying to get get stressed and stay calm all the time - not easy when work is horrid and have my accountancy finals in 3 weeks!!
After then i will be able to relax!!
I have been getting quite a few strong waves of nausea constantly throughout the days... 
when is your first midwife / scan appointment?


----------



## mayb_baby

17th for me :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Steffyrae thats excellent news!! :yipee: xx

Meeley im sorry i didnt add you! Sometimes theres loads of ladies join and i find it hard to keep up will add you now though! xx

Congrats mayb_baby will add you too xx


----------



## ducky1502

Is anyone going to buy or rent a doppler? If so, when?


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi ducky i was thinking of getting one, ive got a summer pre=natal listening system but think you cant use it till 18 weeks so was thinking of getting a digital doppler from ebay they are £50 or £10 per month to rent xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am feeling brave...I have been lurking for ages, but could you please put me down for 12 December?? :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

I was thinking of renting one for a month or two. I imagine I'll get bored of it after a while so may not be worth buying one.


----------



## KellyC75

Hi everyone...:flower:

Ive rushed on here to tell you all about my new purchase that arrived today....My angel care fetal doppler

It is brilliant, I love it....Took a little while to get the hang of, but with a bit of KY jelly, picked up my babys heartbeat....:happydance:

My youngest had a listen & the smile on his face was adorable...Just waiting for Hubby to get home now & have a listen...:thumbup:

Got mine for a bargain £23.99 inc delivery

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170438887274&ssPageName=ADME:B:SMSN:GB:1348

How funny that I have just seen you are talking about them!....:winkwink:


----------



## meeley

Flybee said:


> meeley said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I did post before but havent been added to the list, I am 29 years old, been married to my dh for nearly 2 years but together for 11 and I am pregnant with my first ever!! I am very excited about the whole thing and completely scared at the same time, especially of losing it!! :-( Please can you add me to the list, my due date is predicted as 22nd Dec.
> I feel sick all the time although I have been lucky enough not to be sick yet and am some how managing to eat whatever my dh cooks for dinner, however when he has a fried breakfast in the mornings it makes me feel awful!!!
> 
> welcome :)
> 
> this is also my first baby and am due 27th dec - I am completely paranoid and worried about losing it so am trying to get get stressed and stay calm all the time - not easy when work is horrid and have my accountancy finals in 3 weeks!!
> After then i will be able to relax!!
> I have been getting quite a few strong waves of nausea constantly throughout the days...
> when is your first midwife / scan appointment?Click to expand...

Hi,
I have no idea when my first appt is?? saw the dr last tues and he said the midwife would call me to arrange an appointment but havent heard a thing, its been a week now??
How bout u??
I have been suffering feeling sick all day but have luckily avoided actually being sick so far!! 
Good luck with the exams, i'm so glad i dont have that to worry about as well!!


----------



## peaches31

im back from the dr. all good news!:happydance::happydance:baby is doing great! heartbeat is 146! dr. says thats really good! as for all the wetness i am positive for bv. not such bad news. at least its easily taken care of! im really relieved!:thumbup:


----------



## bubblebubble1

KellyC75 said:


> Hi everyone...:flower:
> 
> Ive rushed on here to tell you all about my new purchase that arrived today....My angel care fetal doppler
> 
> It is brilliant, I love it....Took a little while to get the hang of, but with a bit of KY jelly, picked up my babys heartbeat....:happydance:
> 
> My youngest had a listen & the smile on his face was adorable...Just waiting for Hubby to get home now & have a listen...:thumbup:
> 
> Got mine for a bargain £23.99 inc delivery
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170438887274&ssPageName=ADME:B:SMSN:GB:1348
> 
> How funny that I have just seen you are talking about them!....:winkwink:

Ive got one of these too and i loved it when i was pregnant last - although they say never rely on them! I cant wait to use mine again. (would def reccomend too, although you cant normally pick it up until 12 weeks- due to size- it took me til 15)xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

So sorry Padbrat. Hopefully the clinic will provide some answers for you and you'll be back real soon. Sending you big hugs.

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome to all the newcomers!!

Still feeling as sick as ever except for tonight I have managed to find something to eat and drink without feeling sick!! I have hi-juice orange and Tesco's Colcannon Mash - it was yummy!! Sadly the milk didn't really help me last night. I am going to the chemist tomorrow to get some seasickness bands!! Hope they work cos I'm fed up of doing nothing!

I had my second scan today and saw a lovely strong heartbeat!!! Fetal pole measures 6.7mm which is perfect for my dates. Having another scan next Tuesday.

Hope you are all well.
:hugs:


----------



## heyluu

I ATE! I ATE! I ATE! So excited because I finally was able to eat and enjoy something besides fruit loops :) Phoa!!!!


----------



## Rmar

I'm not due on the 28th anymore so you can take me off the list. :(


----------



## ducky1502

So sorry to hear this rmar :( gd luck for the future. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

heyluu said:


> I ATE! I ATE! I ATE! So excited because I finally was able to eat and enjoy something besides fruit loops :) Phoa!!!!

Ah, pregnancy. Taking victories where we can! LOL I love when I can reintroduce a food to my diet. Still waiting for fruits & veggies...

I was finally starting to feel normal for the first time in weeks and now I had to go and contract a stomach virus.:sick: I was looking up info online and it seems that it won't be hurting my baby since the virus is in the digestive tract. I just need to make sure not to get dehydrated which I think I am....it's just so hard to drink because I feel so crummy!

And I'm really hoping my LMP is correct because that would mean I'm 10 weeks today instead of 8 1/2. My early scan showed me a bit behind my dates but the doctor said that can be normal at this stage (nevermind that I have irregular cycles). But I've had pregnancy symptoms since mid March and I'm getting huge. No one is this huge at 8 weeks! :dohh: I just really, really want to be in double digits!

My first official appointment is next week (finally!) so I'm hoping to get a better idea soon.


----------



## wishingforbub

Yesterday I had a tiny break from MS, last night it returned!!! MM and I BDed last night, and was so careful, yet I had spotting straight after! Last time when we BDed same thing hppened. But doctor said it is normal.
Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Flybee

meeley said:


> Flybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeley said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I did post before but havent been added to the list, I am 29 years old, been married to my dh for nearly 2 years but together for 11 and I am pregnant with my first ever!! I am very excited about the whole thing and completely scared at the same time, especially of losing it!! :-( Please can you add me to the list, my due date is predicted as 22nd Dec.
> I feel sick all the time although I have been lucky enough not to be sick yet and am some how managing to eat whatever my dh cooks for dinner, however when he has a fried breakfast in the mornings it makes me feel awful!!!
> 
> welcome :)
> 
> this is also my first baby and am due 27th dec - I am completely paranoid and worried about losing it so am trying to get get stressed and stay calm all the time - not easy when work is horrid and have my accountancy finals in 3 weeks!!
> After then i will be able to relax!!
> I have been getting quite a few strong waves of nausea constantly throughout the days...
> when is your first midwife / scan appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> I have no idea when my first appt is?? saw the dr last tues and he said the midwife would call me to arrange an appointment but havent heard a thing, its been a week now??
> How bout u??
> I have been suffering feeling sick all day but have luckily avoided actually being sick so far!!
> Good luck with the exams, i'm so glad i dont have that to worry about as well!!Click to expand...

Hey - same thing here, was being referred but havent heard a thing yet.... will give it a couple of weeks and then chase up...
I am just starting to get hit with quite bad morning sickness - generally comes throughout the day but this morning I feel absolutely awful - havent been sick yet thank god and have tried eating ginger biscuits, which just feels wrong at 7.30am!!
Thanks - I am not that focused on them, just have a baby head! But need to get focused otherwise my resits will be when I am 8 months pregnant and am sure that will be harder than now!!


----------



## meeley

Well I went to the dr's this morning as my blood pressure was high last week (family history) but today it was perfect!! 
Also the mid wife called me this morning and I have my first appt on 18th May, I'm so excited, not sure I can wait that long!! but I will have to!!
The MS seems to have eased a bit today, I still feel sick but it comes and goes in waves rather than being constant?? Not sure what that means but have decided i'm not going to worry about it, i'm just going to keep calm and continue as normal!!


----------



## pumpkin2

Am off to the doctors with my DD shes poorly, rang her nursery to let them know and one of the other girls there has got shingles, does anyone know if that can affect me???


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm not sure about Shingles but in my NHS pregnancy book for Chickenpox its says: "Around 95% of women are immune to chickenpox. If upi have not had it and you come into contact with someone who has it, speak to your GP, midwife of obstetrician at once. A blood test will establish whether you are immune. Chickenpox infection in pregnancy can be dangerous for both mother and baby, so seek advice as soon as possible."

If thats what yr Dr diagnoses I'd speka to them about the implications for you as well while you are there xXx


----------



## WILSMUM

Just googled Shingles and Pregnancy and found this: "Question

Is it safe to be around someone who has had shingles (herpes zoster) when you are pregnant?
Answer

The short answer to this is yes.

Although shingles is caused by the same virus that causes chicken pox (and this is a disease to be avoided in pregnancy), shingles is not caught, but is due to a reactivation of the herpes zoster virus that has been lying dormant in the nerve tissue of someone who has had chicken pox in the past.

With shingles, the virus is not shed into the atmosphere, as it is with chicken pox, so you cannot catch it by being in the same room with someone who has shingles.

This is quite unlike chicken pox, where you can catch it by breathing in virus particles excreted by an infected person.

In theory the virus could be passed on by touching weeping shingles spots, but even this is unlikely. I have never seen people in the same household get chicken pox from another member with shingles.

So if you avoid any close contact with the person with shingles, you will be safe.

Furthermore, if you have had chicken pox yourself, then you will have antibodies to the virus that will protect you and the unborn baby.

Yours sincerely

Dr Keith Barnard, GP"


----------



## Nessicle

Good morning ladies! 

Sorry I haven't been around much starting feeling so exhausted on an evening and work is killing me lol I just want to lay down most of the afternoon! 

MS not too bad atm - just small waves of nausea throughout the day I'm managing to eat small amounts when I can still plain foods though! 

Got my scan tomorrow eek!! Sooo excited and shitting myself at the same time lol xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Morning,

Good luck for tomorrow Ness, i hope it all goes well. Make sure you show us some pictures x

Im sorry i dont know much about shingles but as wilsmums research shows, i would have just avoided very close contact. I hope dd is ok pumpkin.

Hope everyone else is ok today (im still feeling poo) 

xxx


----------



## Jessica86

hello everyone, congrats to all the december dues!
im due on the 6th, can i be added to the list please?


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi jessica congrats! Same date as me! :yipee: ill add you now xx

Ness good luck tomorrow cant wait to see ur pic! :happydance:

I dont know much about shingles either hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls! Getting more nervous now eek he he! 

Also feeling mega guilty :blush:

I've been naughty and bought a regular bagel which is bad news for my coeliac but my body is telling me I need proper carbs - just can't face my gluten free stuff it turns my tummy! Decided if I have just the one it won't do any damage as baby will still get what it needs from my stores and the vitamins - sure plenty of women eat what they shouldn't when they're up the duff lol x


----------



## WILSMUM

Try not to worry ness I'm sure it'll be fine - they do say to listen to yr body and eat what you fancy when you fancy it!!
I just can't seem to get enough pasta at the moment but then things like yorkshire pudding I can't stomach and I LOVED yorkshire pudding before I was preg!!!!

Good luck for tomorrow :hug:


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck tomorrow Ness!

I had my scan yesterday and everything is good with pebble, including a nice strong heartbeat :D

Told my parents yesterday too and my mum sadly lived up to my expectations :(


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls!! Wils yeah I've decided that one half of a bagel isn't going to stop nutrients being absorbed for bubs if I continued to eat it then that would cause problems but sure other ladies have eaten Mr Whippy and runny eggs and their bubs have been fine!

Sammi so glad everything went well with your scan but sad about you mum :hugs: xx


----------



## pumpkin2

Thanks for replies about shingles.

Have been to Dr's and my DD has an ear infection, swollen tonsills and a temperature, bless her.

The Dr told me theres nothing to worry about for me, so thats good.


----------



## bubblebubble1

wilsmum - now im hungry for yorkshires!!! and mr whippys!!! (i only found out a few months ago that these are a big giant no no!!) and im going to really miss the runny eggs!!

This is interesting actually, my friend whos baby boy was born in august, when she was pregnant, she ate everything, including pate which she didnt know about, runny eggs, whippy, everything, and her little boy is perfect - totally perfect. I was so finiky with Max, i did everything right, nothing i shouldnt eat etc and look what happened. It jst shows really doesnt it. This time im not going to be half as worried about diet etc (i will def avoid the big ones though)

xxx

ness enjoy the half bagel!! xx
pumpkin glad dd is okish xx


----------



## Nessicle

i think there is a lot of scare mongering especially in today's blame culture perhaps the authorities are just covering their backs?? 

But people have been having children since time began and sure they didnt worry about unpasturised milk or runny eggs - think they took what they could get lol xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

ness - i totally agree, and i really think half of it doesnt matter as much as they make out. You are right about time ago too, and look how long they have lived? xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> thank you girls!! Wils yeah I've decided that one half of a bagel isn't going to stop nutrients being absorbed for bubs if I continued to eat it then that would cause problems but sure other ladies have eaten Mr Whippy and runny eggs and their bubs have been fine!
> 
> Sammi so glad everything went well with your scan but sad about you mum :hugs: xx

Thanks Ness, I still got stupidly upset over her reaction but I suppose I was hoping she wouldn't follow her predictableness!

And yes I had a Mr Whippy ice cream at the weekend, the ice cream van man didn't have any lollies I fancied!

Has anyone heard from Padbrat today??


----------



## WILSMUM

Yeah exactly Ness!!!
I remember I went to a wedding when I was 5/6 months preg with DS and we stayed in a B&B, got up for cooked brekkie in the morning and ate the fried egg without thinking about it - wasn't until later I realised what I had done and got myself in a right state!! But did him no harm at all he's a very happy very healthy 5 year old now!!!
There are soo many people out there who don't really care, smoke, drink, do drugs and all sorts throughout their pregnancies and have healthy babies but then you get people like bubble who do everything right! Life really can be a crock of shit sometimes!!!

We'd been TTC for over 2 years and I was doing everything right, exercising, eating healthily, cut down on alcohol and didn't drink at all in 2ww, don't smoke etc etc but then my DH's ex who is overweight, doesn't exercise, eat nothing but junk food, drinks excessively and smokes excessively tells him about 3 weeks b4 we got our BFP that shes preg and her and her partner weren't even trying!!! That really cut me up - I don't understand how life can be so unfair! But unfortunately it is!


----------



## padbrat

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> thank you girls!! Wils yeah I've decided that one half of a bagel isn't going to stop nutrients being absorbed for bubs if I continued to eat it then that would cause problems but sure other ladies have eaten Mr Whippy and runny eggs and their bubs have been fine!
> 
> Sammi so glad everything went well with your scan but sad about you mum :hugs: xx
> 
> Thanks Ness, I still got stupidly upset over her reaction but I suppose I was hoping she wouldn't follow her predictableness!
> 
> And yes I had a Mr Whippy ice cream at the weekend, the ice cream van man didn't have any lollies I fancied!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Padbrat today??Click to expand...

Hi Sammi... I am still poppong by to see how you all are doing, but I lost my baby on Sunday. Am devastated, but not surprised. We are being referred to the recurrent m/c clinic for tests.
I hope I will be back one day and make it past 1sr tri. :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

padbrat said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> thank you girls!! Wils yeah I've decided that one half of a bagel isn't going to stop nutrients being absorbed for bubs if I continued to eat it then that would cause problems but sure other ladies have eaten Mr Whippy and runny eggs and their bubs have been fine!
> 
> Sammi so glad everything went well with your scan but sad about you mum :hugs: xx
> 
> Thanks Ness, I still got stupidly upset over her reaction but I suppose I was hoping she wouldn't follow her predictableness!
> 
> And yes I had a Mr Whippy ice cream at the weekend, the ice cream van man didn't have any lollies I fancied!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Padbrat today??Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sammi... I am still poppong by to see how you all are doing, but I lost my baby on Sunday. Am devastated, but not surprised. We are being referred to the recurrent m/c clinic for tests.
> I hope I will be back one day and make it past 1sr tri. :cry:Click to expand...

Ooo Padbrat I'm sorry to hear that :( Was really hoping you had a sticky bean this time :( Fingers crossed for the next bean to stick for you!


----------



## bubblebubble1

:hugs: padbrat xx

Wilsmum, thats so true, thats what happened with me, two yrs we waited for Max, with everyone around us 'accidently' falling it was awful. It does really get to me when i see people drinking and smoking and people who just dont care when we would have done anything xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

I completely agree with you willsmum, we tried for over two years too doing everything right and my sister who is obese, smokes and drinks heavily falls twice from two one night stands!!! Its just the way life goes i suppose but at least we are all doing it right so if something bad was to happen thern in no way could we ever blame ourselves!


----------



## Kerrieann

I am very excited, (how sad) but i just ordered a yummy mummy changing bag! found a £20 off code on here! so got a bargain! Weve been buying little bits here and there but this is my best buy so far :happydance: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh padbrat my heart breaks with yours :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> I am very excited, (how sad) but i just ordered a yummy mummy changing bag! found a £20 off code on here! so got a bargain! Weve been buying little bits here and there but this is my best buy so far :happydance: xx

Ooo I really want to start buying but so far have only seen clothes I like!!


----------



## WILSMUM

we bought a steriliser and some bottles that were on offer when we first started trying - i've had a bit of a look online at stuff and have found the pushchair I want but it just feels like I'm gonna jinx it by looking/buying things early!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

I personally think just beacuse im buying things that im not going to jinx myself, things happen for a reason and its nether down to you or what you have done and also we would still want more so it will always get used at some point! Plus it keeps me excited when i cant see, feel or hear anything from bean yet! Weve also bought a baby swing, some bibs, bottles etc in sales xx


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> I personally think just beacuse im buying things that im not going to jinx myself, things happen for a reason and its nether down to you or what you have done and also we would still want more so it will always get used at some point! Plus it keeps me excited when i cant see, feel or hear anything from bean yet! Weve also bought a baby swing, some bibs, bottles etc in sales xx

See that's how I feel but so far I can only look at clothes which I don't want to buy incase baby is the other sex! I'll probably start buying after my 12 week scan.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> I personally think just beacuse im buying things that im not going to jinx myself, things happen for a reason and its nether down to you or what you have done and also we would still want more so it will always get used at some point! Plus it keeps me excited when i cant see, feel or hear anything from bean yet! Weve also bought a baby swing, some bibs, bottles etc in sales xx

 
aww it's so lovely to see your excitement!! I will have to wait until we get the results of our CVS test in early June. Then I will be joining you in the shopping!! 

xx


----------



## laurenlee

dec. 12 for me.. will be confermed @ dr. next week.. =]


----------



## Kerrieann

welcome and congrats laurenlee!! :yipee: will add ur due date to the list x


----------



## sammiwry

laurenlee said:


> dec. 12 for me.. will be confermed @ dr. next week.. =]

Congrats!


----------



## Nessicle

Congrats to the new ladies! 

yep it's always the sucky way in life - last cycle before my bfp I got really upset cos a girl who is a mutual "friend" got pregnant and she smokes, drinks does drugs and basically got pregnant the first time to get benefits and stuff I was torn that someone like that had it so easy! 

But I think the waiting for us who are serious about providing a loving family for our babies appreciate our bfp's so much more (not that the ladies who catch on accidentally don't appreciate it - you know what I mean lol).

So far I have bought some scratch mittens, socks and a long sleeved vest that says "I Love Mummy" in total only spent £8 as I daren't buy anything much yet. I think once I know all is ok after my scan tomorrow I will start buying more bits that I like but bubs will have a lot of aunties and uncles and grandparents and friends etc that will be buying for it so don't want to spend much atm x


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi we're 8 weeks on Friday :happydance: do you have a bump buddy? xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi we're 8 weeks on Friday :happydance: do you have a bump buddy? xx

So far I've got seb8 as a bump buddy but always looking for more! x


----------



## Nessicle

wanna be BB's as we're due on the same day? Would be handy to have each other to text when we get to 3rd Tri and one of us goes in labour to keep BandB girls updated!x


----------



## ducky1502

I havnt bought anything yet, not because of fear but just because I'm so ill!!! I'm on the sofa and every time I stand up I end up being sick so I've decided to stay still!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> wanna be BB's as we're due on the same day? Would be handy to have each other to text when we get to 3rd Tri and one of us goes in labour to keep BandB girls updated!x

 Ooo yes please Ness!! And yes it would be good wouldn't it!


----------



## Nessicle

Cool! will add you now chick :hugs: xx

Just a question - I'm craving chinese chicken and sweetcorn soup....safe to eat right?


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't bought anything yet either. I want to buy clothes so bad but obviously it's way too early to tell what sex it is. If I'm feeling better by this weekend (and now that I'm craving dairy again I think I will) the plan is to search out for quilting material for the baby's room. Both my mom and my MiL are expert quilters so I already know there will be no shortage of quilts, receiving blankets, aphgans and bibs for our baby. I'm planning on having a Beatrix Potter theme for the nursury but I don't want to tell too many people because then everyone will be getting me Beatrix Potter stuff and I really only want a quilt and an accessory or two (or three ;))

My brother and SiL also encouraged us to hold off on the big-ticket purchases to give people the chance to buy them for us! LOL I love showers.....


----------



## Nessicle

aww Beatrix Potter that's lovely hun! I think regardless of girl or boy we're doing the nursery in creams and neutrals


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies how are we all today?

i had a horrible sickly day yesterday i dunno if it was ms or a bit of a bug but i felt terrible, today ive only had one bout of queasyness

going to book a scan for a week on monday at 8+2


----------



## Starry Night

Nessicle said:


> aww Beatrix Potter that's lovely hun! I think regardless of girl or boy we're doing the nursery in creams and neutrals

That's why I want Beatrix Potter. It easily is gender neutral. If it turns out to be a boy then get more Peter Rabbit stuffies etc. If it's a girl, get that goose character and the kittens.

There is only one or two main baby stores to register at in my city and all the nursery decorations are CLEARLY for girls or CLEARLY for boys. And all the girls' stuff if pink, pink, pink. I hate pink! :wacko: lol


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Cool! will add you now chick :hugs: xx
> 
> Just a question - I'm craving chinese chicken and sweetcorn soup....safe to eat right?

I have no idea!! My craving is crabmeat and sweetcorn soup and I gave in on Sat and had some! I still haven't seen my midwife or got an appointment! But I figured one wouldn't hurt?!


----------



## Nessicle

I know it has eggs in but they're cooked through so assuming it's safe to eat!x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I know it has eggs in but they're cooked through so assuming it's safe to eat!x

Does it?! Hmmm I really don't know but the local midwifes seem useless here so don't know what to do for the best really?!


----------



## Hollybush75

You're all so brave buying stuff. I think I'll probably get to 38 weeks and won't have bought anything - yikes! All my "baby" stuff from the midwife has been thrown in the bottom drawer of our unit in the living room. Every time I'm tempted to look at baby stuff in the shops I tell myself off (in my head lol) and walk straight passed the stuff.


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> I havnt bought anything yet, not because of fear but just because I'm so ill!!! I'm on the sofa and every time I stand up I end up being sick so I've decided to stay still!

 
oh yes I'm the same. How are you coping? I keep crying. My house is a mess and I hate the fact my dh has been work all day and then has to cook himself dinner when he gets home.

I'm thinking of asking for anti-sickness drugs :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

- Butterfly - said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I havnt bought anything yet, not because of fear but just because I'm so ill!!! I'm on the sofa and every time I stand up I end up being sick so I've decided to stay still!
> 
> 
> oh yes I'm the same. How are you coping? I keep crying. My house is a mess and I hate the fact my dh has been work all day and then has to cook himself dinner when he gets home.
> 
> I'm thinking of asking for anti-sickness drugs :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm not great if I'm being honest, just trying to stay strong and not let others worry about me. I'm just so damn ill all the time :( luckily I can eat and drink at the moment. The start of next week marks a month of me feeling so ill! Not sure how much more of this I can cope with. I just want to be me again :( I don't want to sound like a moany bitch but it's difficult sometimes. December feels a long way away when you feel so rubbish 24hours a day!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I know it has eggs in but they're cooked through so assuming it's safe to eat!x




ducky1502 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I havnt bought anything yet, not because of fear but just because I'm so ill!!! I'm on the sofa and every time I stand up I end up being sick so I've decided to stay still!
> 
> 
> oh yes I'm the same. How are you coping? I keep crying. My house is a mess and I hate the fact my dh has been work all day and then has to cook himself dinner when he gets home.
> 
> I'm thinking of asking for anti-sickness drugs :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not great if I'm being honest, just trying to stay strong and not let others worry about me. I'm just so damn ill all the time :( luckily I can eat and drink at the moment. The start of next week marks a month of me feeling so ill! Not sure how much more of this I can cope with. I just want to be me again :( I don't want to sound like a moany bitch but it's difficult sometimes. December feels a long way away when you feel so rubbish 24hours a day!Click to expand...

I haven't felt too bad but Dec still feels a long time away!


----------



## Nessicle

sorry you girls are still feeling so shocking mine comes and goes but I've been lucky enough not to have it as bad as you guys! If you're feeling that ill I would ask for antisickness tablets :thumbup:

anyone else experience cramps around the day AF would have been due? Today would've been second AF due date and had quite a bit of strong cramping. keep checking underwear but nothing thankfully! Probably just coincidence of bubs stretching and it being the day AF would have been due!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sorry you girls are still feeling so shocking mine comes and goes but I've been lucky enough not to have it as bad as you guys! If you're feeling that ill I would ask for antisickness tablets :thumbup:
> 
> anyone else experience cramps around the day AF would have been due? Today would've been second AF due date and had quite a bit of strong cramping. keep checking underwear but nothing thankfully! Probably just coincidence of bubs stretching and it being the day AF would have been due!


I've had it too! Makes me feel like an idiot when I've checked for the 4 time in 2 hours and theres no AF signs!


----------



## Starry Night

Nessicle said:


> sorry you girls are still feeling so shocking mine comes and goes but I've been lucky enough not to have it as bad as you guys! If you're feeling that ill I would ask for antisickness tablets :thumbup:
> 
> anyone else experience cramps around the day AF would have been due? Today would've been second AF due date and had quite a bit of strong cramping. keep checking underwear but nothing thankfully! Probably just coincidence of bubs stretching and it being the day AF would have been due!

I had that too. I even had mild, mild spotting that was too light to be brown but too dark to be regular discharge. The spotting and cramps almost lasted the full 7 days, getting lighter each succesive day....just like AF. It's another reason I think my LMP is actually correct as it happened two weeks ago....on the very day my AF would have been due based off a 28 day cycle.


----------



## Sherri81

I've been having some mild cramps on and off for the past few days. And especially while I was walking around the store earlier today. I had some more cramping, and it felt like my underwear were wet. I was so nervous about what I would find when I got home. There was nothing, so hopefully this cramping is really just streching. I've made an appt with my GP, well his stand in actually since my regular one is on holiday. I'm hoping they will be able to try the doppler on Friday. I would be 10 weeks by LMP, but only 9 weeks 5 days by ultrasound dates, so I don't know if they will be able to find the heartbeat.... What do you girls think? I'm just getting more and more nervous as I reach double digits, because unlike some who think double digits are safe, I tend to have problems once I reach double digits. So I am trying not to think about it, but it is getting worrisome. I won't be 'safe' until about 14 weeks, so I still have a ways to go.....

Still feeling slightly 'off.' Sometimes its queasiness, other times my stomach just doesn't feel right. Not sick exactly, not really hungry, not really full, but just strange.... Hopefully this is a normal occurrence at this point in time. My last real bout of nausea was a couple of days ago. Boobs are still slightly sore on the sides. Don't really notice it that much, except for when I touch them, or when I roll over in bed. They haven't increased in size at all. I guess thats okay since I am already a large D.

My stomach looked larger the other day, but it looks a bit smaller today. Hopefully thats just because I have gone to the bathroom, lol.

I would be nervous to buy anything just yet. I figure if I make it to 24 weeks, viability, then I will start to think about getting stuff. I know people think you can't jinx it, but I am the Queen of superstition and prayers right now. I've kind of 'thought' about how I would do the nursery, but nothing set in stone. i would really love to be able to do a normal nursery though this time. In our last house, we had wall panels instead of drywall, and it had this odd oil based finish on it, so there was no way to paint or anything on those walls. I would love to just be able to do a cohesive look this time. Probably ladybugs for a girl, and maybe vintage airplane stuff for a boy.

Did the stupidest thing ever today. Was heating some wax in the microwave, and when I took it out, it sloshed out of the container and all over the hardwood floor. I was so worried about the hardwood, I didn't realize it was all over my thumb. When I felt the burning and tried to scratch the wax off, it removed a coupld of layers of skin from my thumb. Hurts like a bugger right now!


----------



## calliebaby

Nessicle said:


> anyone else experience cramps around the day AF would have been due? Today would've been second AF due date and had quite a bit of strong cramping. keep checking underwear but nothing thankfully! Probably just coincidence of bubs stretching and it being the day AF would have been due!

I have had the same thing for the last couple of days, but the cramps usually only last for a couple of minutes at a time. Also, I have noticed that the cramps tend to radiate into my hips as well. I have killer headache today and my ms is bad today. I thought I was going to puke earlier, but didn't. I am refusing to take tylenol for my headache. (It never works for me and I want to avoid it if at all possible..at least until 2nd tri).

Oh, and I read that around 8-9 weeks is when the progesterone levels peak, so we are more likely to have more cm discharge.


----------



## nikki-lou25

My midwife just phoned, the hospital sent my scan appointment to my old address...doh!!! Even though we filled in all forms with current address. They must have gotten that address off my old notes or something?

17th May - 9am!! Sh*ttin myself now!


----------



## WILSMUM

I've got my scan on 17th May at 3:30pm!!!!!

I've not noticed cramping at AF time - apart from the AF I missed in march which gave me my BFP I have no idea when AF would have been due in April or when it would have been due this month either!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'll only be 10+1 by my dates from ovulation. 11+5 by LMP though...midwife said if they cant get all measurements they will just call me back so no worries!


----------



## WILSMUM

I'll be 11+3 from the 1st day of my last period - I'm not 100% sure when I o'd somewhere between cycle day 11 and 15!!! So I guess I would be anywhere between 11+6 and 11+2 when i go for my scan!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

It seems forever away doesnt it?? lol


----------



## WILSMUM

its getting closer!! just over a week away!! This has been a quick week what with the bank hol on Monday!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I like your way of thinkin, I've been thinkin "just under 2 weeks away" I prfer just over a week lol


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> anyone else experience cramps around the day AF would have been due? Today would've been second AF due date and had quite a bit of strong cramping. keep checking underwear but nothing thankfully! Probably just coincidence of bubs stretching and it being the day AF would have been due!
> 
> I have had the same thing for the last couple of days, but the cramps usually only last for a couple of minutes at a time. Also, I have noticed that the cramps tend to radiate into my hips as well. I have killer headache today and my ms is bad today. I thought I was going to puke earlier, but didn't. I am refusing to take tylenol for my headache. (It never works for me and I want to avoid it if at all possible..at least until 2nd tri).
> 
> Oh, and I read that around 8-9 weeks is when the progesterone levels peak, so we are more likely to have more cm discharge.Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one girls! 

Also Callie yeah I've had it in my hips like deep inside my hip joint if that makes sense. I've had bad headaches too but haven't taken anything as I've heard it's best to avoid painkillers all together in first tri but if you have to take something then the lowest possible dose of paracetamol should be ok but still wouldnt want to risk it. I'm very conscious of what is going in my body atm as I'm sure we all are! 

I've started getting more creamy lotiony CM and still getting lots of watery stuff too


----------



## nikki-lou25

Has anyone got/used a doppler yet?? I'm just lookin on ebay and wondering whether to buy or not. Don't wanna jinx myself if ya get me?


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> I like your way of thinkin, I've been thinkin "just under 2 weeks away" I prfer just over a week lol

Lol!!!
Its Thursday now - so we're past the peak of the week - closer to next Monday than last!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

No i don't have and don't intend on buying a doppler - i didn't have one with DS and just heard the heartbeat at my MW appointments and that was enough - I'd spend all day looking for the heartbeat and get myself in a right state if I couldn't find it - think things like that are best left to the experts to avoid all that unnessecary stress and worry!!!


----------



## Nessicle

i just bought one off ebay Nikki for £23 - it's an angelsounds one, says you can use it from 12 weeks x


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> i just bought one off ebay Nikki for £23 - it's an angelsounds one, says you can use it from 12 weeks x

I posted about this a couple of days ago....:winkwink:

I bought an angelsounds for £23.99 from ebay & its great....Have heard my babys heartbeat...So sweet...:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

I followed your link hun thanks for that! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I followed your link hun thanks for that! :hugs:

Good luck, my delivery was really quick, about a day!..:happydance:

Let me know how you get on with yours....:winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly does it say how many beats per min the heart is beating? xx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly does it say how many beats per min the heart is beating? xx

No, thats the only downside with this doppler, it doesnt have a display..:nope:..Only the earphones...Which is a shame


----------



## bubblebubble1

i plugged my computer speakers in to mine last time. and i just counted!!

Ok im really worried, my awful sickness has just stopped today?!?!?! and i fancy eating everything?!?! we dtd last night too which has worried me now, no bleeding or anything tho, has anyone else had this? xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3Mhz-FETAL-B...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item439ec03b4f

Thats the one I've been considering. I borrowed a friends Angelsounds doppler with DD, I could never get the hang of countin HB :blush: I kept losing concentration lol! 

Bubble - My sypmtoms dont exist so I cant help you hun. I'm sure it's totally normal for them to come and go as hormones fluctuate


----------



## ducky1502

I thought I had maybe gone another morning/lunch time without being sick.... went to feed the dog and the smell sent me running to the bathroom! Yuk!

I've also just done my first ever online weekly shop! I've always despised those things, they send you the crap and charge a fortune for delivery but I'm just too ill to shop and OH is pretty useless!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky ive also resorted to this,ive been useless when it comes to thinking what to cook and then cant cook or eat it! An my husband is also useless :rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm tending not to cook at the minute, eating cereal or ready meals. My OH works long hours so we often eat apart so I don't have the pressure of feeding more than just me most of the time. On his time off we often eat out because it's the only way of me eating a full meal without being sick! 

I'm seeing a homeopath on saturday to try and help with the morning sickness so we shall see if that helps at all. FX!


----------



## WILSMUM

I prefer to do my shopping online as I can keep control of the pennies more! Its a nightmare going shopping with DH cause he finds all sorts of odds and sods we really don't actually need so we always end up spending a fortune!!!! I find Asda pretty good and haven't had problems with poor quality produce or anything and they are fantastic if you have any problems!


----------



## ducky1502

I've gone with sainsburys as OH is a manager there. Talk about loyalty lol.


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!! 
Our nearest Sainsburys is 11.1 miles away!!!
Asda is 9.94miles away apparently (gosh i thought it was closer than that!) and Tesco is 9.17 miles!

I used to shop at Sainsburys when I lived with my ex in Swindon and tbh found it a lot more expensive than either Tesco or Asda but I guess if yr OH works there then you get a discount!!


----------



## Nessicle

here is my little prawn girls! measuring 7+4 but he said for sake of 2 days it's not worth changing dates! 

heartbeat is 158bpm!! Tech said nice and healthy and strong :happydance: am so relieved! Best £80 I've ever spent! 

Here's a pic - had to take it from my phone which is crappy so it's a bit blurry apologies! Blob at bottom is the yolk sac!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ahhh ness your ittle prawn is so cute!!! Glad it all went well xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Awww yay for little prawn Ness :dance:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls!! So relieved! Feel like I can relax a bit more now and go with the flow! the heartbeat was amazing to hear and see!


----------



## babyplease81

Nessicle said:


> here is my little prawn girls! measuring 7+4 but he said for sake of 2 days it's not worth changing dates!
> 
> heartbeat is 158bpm!! Tech said nice and healthy and strong :happydance: am so relieved! Best £80 I've ever spent!
> 
> Here's a pic - had to take it from my phone which is crappy so it's a bit blurry apologies! Blob at bottom is the yolk sac!

Congrats Ness! That is amazing news.. you must be on :cloud9:!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you sweetie I am totally over the moon! It still doesnt seem real I was laid back looking at the monitor on the ceiling and seeing the baby omg it was out of this world! My mum cried bless her!xx


----------



## ducky1502

How lovely!!!! I've only just realised I never posted a pic of my 7wk scan, I'll try remember to do that later. Now we've all gotta wait til our 12wk scan, mine is 3wks today!


----------



## Nessicle

ooh yeah ducky add your scan piccie!! I could actually see bubs more clearly when he was going over my uterus he had to press down quite a bit lol and it was higher up than I thought it would have been! 

my 12 week scan is 4 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay congrats ness!! :yipee: gorgeous little prawn! :haha: xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww wow thats lovely bless - its much clearer than my pic at 7 weeks! And like u said it was clearer on the screen than the pic they printed for me!


----------



## nikki-lou25

My pics are naff, you cant even see baby on 1 of them. It was much clearer on screen though. 
Glad you can relax a bit now Ness


----------



## Nessicle

aww thank you girls!! yeah can defo relax more now I know bubs has a strong heartbeat and is comfy in there!! 

I'm defo glad I had to wait a little longer so I could see a bit more they couldnt get me in before today but it was worth the wait! x


----------



## louise1302

zwww congratulations ness, ive got a weeka nd a bit til mine

well everything is making me nauseous now especially the smell of cooked chicken, dh made me a lovely chicken salad for lunch to take to work and i opened it and gagged, not good when youre trying to keep it a secret at work just the thought of the smell is making me feel queasy how odd?, i ended up with a jacket potato instead :lol:

how is everyone else feeling? xxx lou


----------



## ducky1502

Feeling terrible louise! So sick. I even threw up strawberries earlier :( my sickness seems to be getting worse. I've booked a doctors appointment for tomorrow, feel like they should know about my month of suffering lol.


----------



## Hollybush75

Lovely nessicle - congrats

I get my next reassurance scan on Monday and I'm bricking it. My nausea has gone down a little since Monday. I haven't been sick since Monday but have been nauseous at times so it's still kind of reassuring. But now my tiredness has ramped up. I'm REALLY tired nearly all the time and I'm going to sleep at about 9pm!!! I've had a lot of stretching pains today which still disconcert me to be honest. I just keep thinking I'm gonna start bleeding any minute :(. My bloating is becoming a joke now. I'm not sure if the progesterone suppositories are making it worse but I now constantly look about 5 months pregnant. I've had to start wearing baggy tops to work and I just look blatantly pregnant - nobody has asked me yet but I know they're all thinking it.


----------



## sammiwry

O wow ness gorgeous little prawn! Will post my scan pic up when I get it back from DH!


----------



## mrsbling

Lovely piccie Nessicle :) x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> here is my little prawn girls! measuring 7+4 but he said for sake of 2 days it's not worth changing dates!
> 
> heartbeat is 158bpm!! Tech said nice and healthy and strong :happydance: am so relieved! Best £80 I've ever spent!
> 
> Here's a pic - had to take it from my phone which is crappy so it's a bit blurry apologies! Blob at bottom is the yolk sac!

I reckon your having a girl ;)


----------



## ducky1502

Once I've eaten I have to quickly rush to lie down or I throw up! The only thing that keeps it down is by lying down. But if I don't sit down quick enough then I have to sprint to the bathroom. I threw up strawberries half way up the stairs earlier into my hands. This MS business is not fun!!


----------



## carla1234

The morning sickness has hit me hard this week. I am worse at night, and I need to always have something in my stomach.

As soon as I feel hungry.... I feel sick. 

I am still waiting for my first US date.... can't wait for that!


----------



## vetmom

Ness, congrats on a healthy little prawn!! I was so jealous that I immediately booked a private scan, they couldn't fit me in for another 2 weeks, but I'm still super-excited. Thanks for the motivation!!

I've got my MS to the manageable level. It's hard at work - I'm a vet - so the odd gross thing will happen and I'm booking it for the bathroom. Clients must think I've made a terrible career choice with such a weak stomach!!


----------



## Sherri81

So far today I am feeling good. It has me worried to tell you the truth. I did a bunch of housework this am and am worried I overdid it. I know, stupid thing to worry about. I see a GP tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully he will listen for, and hear, the heartbeat by Doppler. I have also filled out a request from a Doppler rental company. Should hear back in 24 hours whether I am approved or not. I'm a bit concerned that if I can't find the heartbeat straightaway I will worry myself for nothing, so I don't know if this is the best idea or not...


----------



## F1ngersXed

Um...yeah, wrong year! I hope my brain comes back in second tri! Congrats on the babies ladies! Offer stands for someone to talk to who knows about Christmas-time b-days.

------
Hi All! Happy wishes to all of you. My EDD is 27 Dec, which is my birthday, oddly enough. Not having any real symptoms except feeling tired sometimes. This is our first baby, and it doesn't feel real yet. LOVING having all of you around for the support and companionship as no one else knows!

First scan is Monday, 8:45 AM. Hoping that will make it all real.

Let us know how scans go, and if anyone wants to know what it was like to have your birthday right around Christmas, ask away - I'm an expert :)


----------



## Sherri81

I am starting to feel a bit worried. I haven't felt sick at all today, I have had mild cramping, and my stomach is way smaller today than it has been for the past week. Granted my boobs are hurting a bit, and I've even had some sharp stabbing pains in my boobs as well today, but overall this isn't doing much for my general psyche. I'm trying not to worry as I know it won't do any good to worry, but still.... This first trimester is driving me insane.


----------



## Esje

Hello everyone,

Just want to congratulate everyone on their pregnancies first.
I found out 2 weeks ago that I am pregnant for the second time. We can't be sure about the due date yet though since my cycles are very irregular. Next week I'm having an ultrasound to see how far along I really am. For now the estimated due date is December 23.

I already have a one and a half year old daughter. She was part of a twin, but on the first ultrasound we fund out I was experiencing vanishing twin syndrome. 

We will see what this pregnancy brings, I still can't believe it although the symptoms are all there.


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely to see your scan picture Nessicle....:thumbup: Thankyou for sharing it with us


----------



## WILSMUM

WooHoo!!! Double Figures today!!! Yay!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

WILSMUM said:


> WooHoo!!! Double Figures today!!! Yay!!!

YAY!! i cant wait till each week passes i love being one week more!! Happy 10 weeks! :happydance: 

How have you been feeling? xx

Sherri, ive had this too and its had me a little worried (the vanishing sickness) although im trying to see it as a really positive thing!

Welcome F1ngersXed - i hope your scan monday goes well.

and congrats esje - hope ur scan goes ok too 

Hope everyone else is ok today xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I know, I don't wanna wish my pregnancy away but I really wanna get to the point when I actually look preg and can feel bubs moving!!!

I've been feeling OK - cold and tired at the moment and apparently looking pale and peaky this morning!! Lol!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

lol!! Glad you are feeling ok, grab a hot water bottle and have a nap!!!

I cant wait til i get to that, that was the most amazing thing last time and i missed it so much. Im hoping i get a bump quicker this time although it was about 16 weeks last time!! Apparently, you feel movement the second time from about 14 weeks because you know what you are feeling. I cant wait, it was the best feeling ever!

Just keep thinking though in 8 weeks, i will know if this baby is ok or not. 

xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm not looking forward to having the blood screen test in 6 weeks and gettign the results of that - I'm fully expecting to have an Amnio again and am terrified - it was horrible last time but then at least I could take the week off work and put my feet up and rest - no such luck this time with DS to look after!

Don't think I have a hot water bottle - I've never been a fan since I regularly burnt myself on the damn things as a kid!!!! I have a lovely warm fleecey blanket I usually snuggle up on the sofa under but unfortunately I have 5 mins before I;m off to work!! Yay!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Here's Hoping

Ness - glad the scan was all good! I still don't have a date for my 12 week scan but hopefully won't have to wait too long!


----------



## bubblebubble1

WILSMUM said:


> I'm not looking forward to having the blood screen test in 6 weeks and gettign the results of that - I'm fully expecting to have an Amnio again and am terrified - it was horrible last time but then at least I could take the week off work and put my feet up and rest - no such luck this time with DS to look after!
> 
> Don't think I have a hot water bottle - I've never been a fan since I regularly burnt myself on the damn things as a kid!!!! I have a lovely warm fleecey blanket I usually snuggle up on the sofa under but unfortunately I have 5 mins before I;m off to work!! Yay!!! Lol!!!!

Oh no!! Have a good day! snuggle up with it later (and def stay away from the hot water bottle!!)


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm back home now with a steaming cup of tea!!! Just spent best part of an hour standing on the school playing field in near gale force bloody freezing wind!! Wouldn't be so bad but whenever I'm cold my nipples go like bullets and it kills! Like someone stabbing em with hot needles!!!! Oh and one of the nursery kids was sick EVERYWHERE! There was me and this other lass whos about 20 weeks both trying not to look or throw up oursleves while we left the cleaning up to someone else!!!! Only 3 more weeks and its half term!!!

Am not looking forward to next Friday though, have been roped into going on a school trip with my sons reception class so I'll be leaving the house at half 8 and won't be back till half 1! I'll be knackered! And I need to work out a way of getting somethign to eat while I'm out as well otherwise I'll be passing out and throwing up all over the shop!!!


----------



## sglascoe

hi can you add me

i am due around the 15th december, thanks..


----------



## bubblebubble1

WILSMUM said:


> I'm back home now with a steaming cup of tea!!! Just spent best part of an hour standing on the school playing field in near gale force bloody freezing wind!! Wouldn't be so bad but whenever I'm cold my nipples go like bullets and it kills! Like someone stabbing em with hot needles!!!! Oh and one of the nursery kids was sick EVERYWHERE! There was me and this other lass whos about 20 weeks both trying not to look or throw up oursleves while we left the cleaning up to someone else!!!! Only 3 more weeks and its half term!!!
> 
> Am not looking forward to next Friday though, have been roped into going on a school trip with my sons reception class so I'll be leaving the house at half 8 and won't be back till half 1! I'll be knackered! And I need to work out a way of getting somethign to eat while I'm out as well otherwise I'll be passing out and throwing up all over the shop!!!

Oh no. I hated school trips when i was at school, i always got sat next to the travel sick kid - i bet thats where the fear comes from! Bet your son is excited that you are going though. Pack yourself something to nibble on so you dont get hungry. 

Glad its half term for you soon and you can have a little rest. Poor you with the kid that was sick everywhere, thats not nice even when you dont have a tummy that turns at every little thing!! well handled! i would have run!! 

Least the weather is warming a bit now so hopefully the nipples wont make an appearance all the time!!! 

Enjoy your tea!! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm sure the weather is warming up everywhere but here!!! Its lovely in the sun but the wind is bitter still!!!

The trip is only to a posh garden centre place about 20 mins up the road so its not too bad! They're going to plant a seed, have a play in the play area and a drink and a biscuit then back to school for lunchtime! I was thinking I might be able to pinch a couple of biscuits off the kids!!!! ;o)


----------



## bubblebubble1

ah bless them, how sweet! 

Good plan, or take your own and sneak them out!! 

Im currently having a mega hot sicky flush!! all because i had a tidy up - i knew i should have stayed in bed!! lol!! xx


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls....:flower:

I have finally got my booking in appointment for 14th May & my scan date 4th June...:happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

I've not done any housework today partly cause I just cba and partly because the mess in the kitchen is what DH made making his dinner last night - I tidied up the mess I made doing mine and Wils!!!

I got back from picking Wil up from school and had really bad tummy ache and wind for a bit - it was like I needed a poo but I didn't (I tried!) Once I had a got fart I felt much better!!! I was ready something this morning and apparently thats normal at this stage as the progesterone peaks making u more bloated and more windy!!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

yes, i was terrible before!! OH thought i was a little bit gross i think!! 

Good for you, at least you have done your part and he can now do his!!! lol.

I dont do housework, OH is a fan of washing up and everything else so i allow him to do it!!!!!! Whatever makes him happy!!! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies how are we all? Ive just got back from dinner out and now feel really sick i can hardly eat anything at the moment and get really full up really quick! :shrug:

Congrats to the new ladies i willadd ur due dates on now xx


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies how are we feeling?

i feel good today which worrys me as ive felt sick for days grrr why do we worry about everything?

only another week and i can book a scan wooo hoooo


----------



## sammiwry

I was feeling great today until my work mates gf came round to cut my hair, was fine and then suddenly had to get her to stop so I could be sick. Bless him DH was rubbing my back for me though.


----------



## Sherri81

I have been a bit worried because I haven't been feeling nearly as sick as before, and I'm not tired etc etc... basically, I pretty much feel fine. So of course I was worried. Well, woke up this morning feeling kind of bleh. Not bad at all though. Just a little off. So that helped me feel a bit better (how stupid is that, lol, I feel better when I am sick).

So I had a Drs appt today to update my GP about all of the meds the OB has put me on. While there I asked if there was any chance that we could hear the heartbeat by doppler. He said he didn't even want to try until I was 11 weeks, but because of my anxiety he did listen for it. It took forever to find, and when he did find it it was only for about 10 seconds here and there. But he did find it. He couldn't get a reading of BPM, but it sounded pretty fast.

He told me to come back next week for my first prenatal, and he will listen for the heartbeat again. So I have passed another hurdle now. I have only hear heartbeat by doppler on 3 of my 7 pregnancies: Greg, pregnancy #5, and now this one. They tried with pregnancy #4 at 10 weeks, and they couldn't find it. They told me not to worry at that time as it was still early, but then we found that the baby died somewhere around that time. 

So fingers crossed that this is a very good sign. Pregnancy #5 was a healthy boy, so they can only assume it was a blood clot that got him as we heard the heartbeat at 10 weeks. I am on blood thinners this time, so hopefully the bases are covered and this one makes it!


----------



## heyluu

Congrats on your scan Ness :) 

I had mine today. HB was 149, and I could see it and hear it as well. Scan pics are not very clear....baby looks very much like a blob atm!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Evening ladies how are we all? Ive just got back from dinner out and now feel really sick i can hardly eat anything at the moment and get really full up really quick! :shrug:
> 
> Congrats to the new ladies i willadd ur due dates on now xx

Hiya...

Im like that at the moment, if I can finally decide what I fancy to eat, once I start eating it, I dont really want it anymore!...:dohh: Still, makes us a cheap nite out I suppose! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

Thank you for the lovely comments about my lil prawnie!! I still keep thinking back to it and how amazing it was! Heyluu so glad your scan went well too that's great news!

Wasn't around yesterday as had a horrendous migraine from Thursday late afternoon, lasted all through the night and all day yesterday, my head still feels a bit tight today but nowhere near as bad, going out for the day for some fresh air hopefully it will help! I have coeliac disease as some of you might know and I was craving a bagel on Wednesday and ended up having half which gave me bad diarrhea. Anyway thought that was it but just before my scan on Thursday I had it again and there was loads of blood in it which worried me loads, and then the migraine (probably set in from dehydration and the effects of the gluten on my body). Not had any since - bubs will be fine won't it? I'm assuming that the only time bubs would be affected is if I got badly dehydrated?

My sickness has calmed down loads and boobs don't really hurt just nipples are extremely sensitive. I can't even wear a normal bra, had to get these special comfort bras from boots they're so soft and so comfy! Still feeling really tired all the time and feel slightly sicky when I'm hungry then immediately after eating - Kerrie I too can only eat really small amounts! 

Hope everyone else is ok and congrats to the new ladies!! xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

I just found a heartbeat on my doppler! Woop woop!


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo!!! I've bought a doppler off ebay an angelsounds one!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> woo hoo!!! I've bought a doppler off ebay an angelsounds one!


Im beginning to wonder if what I thought was a heartbeat, was in fact the placenta!...:shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Lamburai1703 said:


> I just found a heartbeat on my doppler! Woop woop!


Great news....:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha kelly they do say you can pick it up from 12 weeks but not sure if they only say that so you don't get panicked if you try before and can't find it with the uterus being so far back - it only starts to protrude around 12 weeks x


----------



## Hollybush75

Once again i think you guys are so brave to be getting dopplers. I hate dopplers, mainly because of what happened to me on my last pregnancy. I didn't have one of my own, it was the midwife using the doppler that made the most gigantic cock-up ever. My second twin had passed on at 14 weeks. However I had no idea. At my 16 week check she wanted to listen to heartbeat. I got really panicky and of course heart rate accellerated. When she found the "heartbeat" I queried her and said "are you sure that's not mine cos I'm really panicking here" and her response was "oh yes that's definitely the baby's heartbeat not yours". 2 weeks later I had the shocking news that the baby had been dead for 4 weeks. I am considering not giving them permission to use a doppler this time around.


----------



## bubblebubble1

I cant wait to use mine. It was great last time! 

Kelly - there isnt a placenta until just after 12 weeks so you may just have heard it! Waht did it sound like. 

Ness you are right - they do say 12 weeks. aLSO The angel sounds one is alot less sensitive than the other ones. Glad you are feeling better 

Sherri - glad u heard the HB and apt was ok. fingers crossed for you x

Hope everyone else is ok.

xx


----------



## till bob

woo hoo 8 weeks today feels like its really dragging got my first midwife appoinment mon so lookin forward to that then hopefully il get my scan date hope ur all well today and congrats to the ppl who have found there babies heartbeat and the ones whos appointments have gone well xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

bubblebubble1 said:


> I cant wait to use mine. It was great last time!
> 
> Kelly - there isnt a placenta until just after 12 weeks so you may just have heard it! Waht did it sound like.
> 
> 
> xx


Hiya...It sounded like whoosh-whoosh-whoosh..(etc!)..:shrug:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I tried last week and could only find my heartbeat and some placenta whooshing. Today (I tried before I went for a wee this morning) and heard my heartbeat with a very very quiet double-time beat underneath it. The doppler screen obviously couldn't pick up every beat so the display was never accurate for more than a few seconds at a time. I'm pretty sure I heard it though. Saying that though, I have tried again this afternoon to record it and not got anything loud enough for long enough to record so maybe I imagined it!


----------



## spencerbear

hi ladies

Glad everyone is ok, well apart from feeling sick.

Although im wearing my sickness band constantly, it just takes the edge of which is better than nothing.

Ha my scan on tuesay at 6+4, saw peanuts heart beating and all looks ok. Which eased my worry a little, now just got to book in with midwife an wait for my next scan at 9 weeks. That will put me past any previous loses.

:hugs: to all x


----------



## bubblebubble1

KellyC75 said:


> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to use mine. It was great last time!
> 
> Kelly - there isnt a placenta until just after 12 weeks so you may just have heard it! Waht did it sound like.
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Hiya...It sounded like whoosh-whoosh-whoosh..(etc!)..:shrug:Click to expand...

lol!!! If it was different to yours then it porbably was :happydance: I always find my pulse on my neck to make sure they rnt the same xx


----------



## ducky1502

9 wks today! Roll on the end of MS :)


----------



## louise1302

well ive got my eveniung nausea attack bleugh, not being sick but feel like it, just forced some pasta down me itll either kill or cure me


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to use mine. It was great last time!
> 
> Kelly - there isnt a placenta until just after 12 weeks so you may just have heard it! Waht did it sound like.
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Hiya...It sounded like whoosh-whoosh-whoosh..(etc!)..:shrug:Click to expand...

there is a placenta before 12 weeks girlies! It is developing right from when baby implants and then takes over fully around 12 weeks - the doctor who did my US pointed my baby's placenta out to me :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

i'm craving chicken and sweetcorn soup from the chinese! 

felt so exhausted all day OH is really peeing me off lately too he's so bloomin moody! Which makes me upset I just can't control the tears and I hate arguing with him! We haven't had sex in 2 months though cos i was too scared before my scan I've said we can give it a go now and he goes and "sorts himself" this morning! grr!


----------



## Smiler29

Hey! I'm due on the 8th Dec! Would love to join...how do I? Heheh x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> i'm craving chicken and sweetcorn soup from the chinese!
> 
> felt so exhausted all day OH is really peeing me off lately too he's so bloomin moody! Which makes me upset I just can't control the tears and I hate arguing with him! We haven't had sex in 2 months though cos i was too scared before my scan I've said we can give it a go now and he goes and "sorts himself" this morning! grr!

Awww ness!! I'd of hit warren if he did that!! 

Have to admit I gave in last night and had crabmeat and sweetcorn soup and it was delicious!!

And on a bfp, I've finally got my midwife appointment through for the 25th may!!


----------



## sammiwry

Smiler29 said:


> Hey! I'm due on the 8th Dec! Would love to join...how do I? Heheh x

When kerrieann is next on she'll edit the list to include you under the revelant date, but post away :D


----------



## Kerrieann

Smiler29 said:


> Hey! I'm due on the 8th Dec! Would love to join...how do I? Heheh x

Congrats :yipee: Of couse you can join, i will add your due date to the list hun :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

yay for midwife appointment!! 

yeah he's pissing me off big time at the moment he's so crabby lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Not good :( Crabby OH's are never good let alone when we don't feel too good.


----------



## Nessicle

i know I'm like "I'm the pregnant one not you matey" still doesnt sink in moody git lol 

how you feeling today? Even though I've had my scan and feel reassured the other girls were right I still am worrying he he! 

I had that bagel and you know it gave me really bad diarrhea cos of my coeliac? Well there was a big bit of blood when I wiped my botty (sorry TMI) I've not had it since and no more diarrhea but it won't have affected the baby will it? Made me slightly worried...


----------



## sammiwry

No idea about the blood unfortunately :( I'd of thought not as I'd of thought it was your stomach being badly irriated.

I've been good today, met up with some of Warren's friends and there 3 kids and went to Legoland. Now sat feeling a bit sicky though :(

Besides OH being a bit of a div you had a good day??


----------



## louise1302

im bleeding a little bit and have cramps :( i really hope its not the end for me :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Fingers crossed for you louise that its not. x


----------



## Nessicle

I just text the midwife to be on the safe side - I should've text her sooner and feel guilty with it being a saturday night but said of course that I would expect her reply after the weekend anyway. 

I'm sure you're right though with it being my tummy irritated :flower:

yeah I'm ok thanks hun just feeling shattered all the time atm! want to sleep constantly lol x


----------



## Nessicle

louise1302 said:


> im bleeding a little bit and have cramps :( i really hope its not the end for me :cry:

Ooh I hope not sweetie - keep an eye on it and if it gets heavier go th A&E xx


----------



## sammiwry

I am the same! At work there has no been no overtime available so I've been home by 10am, coming home having breakfast/lunch depending on what I eat and going back to bed til 5pm!!

Just noticed we both have our midwives appointments on may 25th!


----------



## Nessicle

ooh how exciting!! Is yours for booking in or for bloods? 

the tiredness is a killer but I'd rather than than MS lol - my ms has calmed down loads just get a bit sicky when I'm hungry atm x


----------



## sammiwry

It's for both :S Need to find someone to go with me as I can't have bloods taken on my own and then drive back home as I have low blood pressure so have to presume I will faint :S 

I'd go for the tiredness over ms, was horrible being sick yesterday infront of people :( I hate being sick at the best of times let alone at the moment!


----------



## Nessicle

aw bless ya that sucks - if it helps I cried in public today how embarressing lol! 

I have low blood pressure too and suffered badly with dizzy spells but since getting pregnant dizzy spells are very infrequent now so must be with pressure raise that it's normalised or something! I'm fine with needles though but my sis has a major phobia so know it can be pretty awful x


----------



## sammiwry

I don't have a phobia of needles just hate incompetent nurses with needles!

Does make me feel a tad better, although not sure what is better to do in public? Throwing up people stay clear, crying seems to attract people?!


----------



## Nessicle

I remember going for an MRI a few years ago and they tried twice on my right arm, twice in my left and just kept hitting the "space" around it lol it was horrible I went dizzy and nearly fainted! they ended up going through my hand :( 

yeah I felt like everyone was staring at me lol 

right chick I'm off to bed as shattered, speak tomorra x


----------



## sammiwry

Night hun! Hopefully youll get a good nights sleep and OH will be in a better mood in the morning!!


----------



## warrenwry

Do any of u girls trump alot as my OH has become a wind farm since becoming pregnant!


----------



## bubblebubble1

lol!!!! yes, i do!! and burping!! im so classy at the moment!!!


----------



## sammiwry

bubblebubble1 said:


> lol!!!! yes, i do!! and burping!! im so classy at the moment!!!

He is just trying to embarass me!


----------



## bubblebubble1

LOL!! hahaha!!! I still do it!!!


----------



## warrenwry

i am not! just trying to find out if its natural for u girlie's to turn from princess's to little monsters of the swamp!


----------



## bubblebubble1

:haha: Well, i have!! :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

And I have as Warren well knows but I blame pebble!


----------



## warrenwry

Haha! at least someone admits it!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

sammiwry - you are not alone!!! My OH im sure finds me gross as i can do it better than him!! x


----------



## sammiwry

Haha! I think it must be a jealousy thing with him!


----------



## bubblebubble1

It probably is - male pride!!! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Hey Ness hows yr OH today?
I must say my DH has been moody and snappy lately as well - its not good is it when u just want a bit of understanding and support!!!

And re the burping & farting - I've had bad burping episodes since finding out esp after eating but the farting has only just kicked in the last couple of days!


----------



## Sherri81

Grrr my husband did something insanely stupid and now he is being a dink because I pointed it out. I just bought a huge pack of fresh strawberries today and put them on the top shelf of the fridge. Husband decides he wanted to defrost some steaks in the fridge and puts the steaks on a plate right on top of the strawberries. Why would someone do that? So I moved them, thank God they were still frozen. So I simply say, never do something like that again. And he gets raging mad at me! 'It didn't cause any harm did it? Why are you being sucha bitch?' Ummmm it didn't do any harm cause I moved them before raw meat juice filled the plate and some 6 yr old decides to go in the fridge and knocks the plate so it all drips on raw fruit! Do you girls think I was out of line in telling him not to do that? Or do you think I was in the wrong for telling him not to do that? Go ahead, be honest. I'm curious.


----------



## WILSMUM

I think it was a perfectly valid comment to make to him Sherri!
Raw meat should always always go in the bottom of the fridge so as to not contaminate things such as fruita nd veg that won't be cooked prior to eating - its just common sense! You wouldn't want food poisioning at the best of times let alone now!


----------



## spencerbear

Id say it was a valid comment to make as well. 

Well today all i seem to be doing is being sick or crying my eyes out for no reason. :cry::cry:


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww Spencer hun bless ya!
Still thankfully managing to avoid MS! But do seem to have windy cramps and a feeling that I need a poo constantly but I don't!!!
Think I might be coming down with a cold or throat infection as my glands are really swollen and sore and I have a stinky headache!!
Am hoping I'll feel better after a shower as I've got DS to look after this morning and he seems intent on destroying everything he can lay his hands on this morning!!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Its harder when trying to look after them too, isnt it, as you cant just give in and feel rotten. This is one of the rare days im really glad my ex is coming over to grab our little girl. Getting her breakfast etc has been horrendous this morning


----------



## Hollybush75

spencerbear said:


> or crying my eyes out for no reason. :cry::cry:

Oh yay I'm not the only one who is finding I will cry at the drop of a hat - I bawled through a good few songs on Over the Rainbow last night :wacko:


----------



## spencerbear

mine started watching emmerdale omnibus this morning!!!! once i started i couldnt stop and my 2 yr old is patting me and saying you ok mummy... which just made me cry more.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Wils yeah he's been fine today! We had :sex: this morning for first time in 8 weeks lol it was ok, I spent most of it worrying about spotting and the baby but didnt have any spotting thankfully. Still feel almost "wrong" for doing it like I've knocked something outta place which is silly I know 

As for farting I'm like a chuffing wind farm at the moment :haha: I could power the city ha ha!

I'm glad I'm not the only one crying at the drop of a hat - the slightest lil comment and that's it I'm bawling like a baby lol I just can't control it it just comes out! 

Sherri perfectly valid reason about meat I would have said something too! 

AFM I'm so exhausted no matter how much I sleep, feel queasy here and there but not full on MS. My nose is constantly stuffy and there's so much snot lol, I'm dreading going to work tomorrow :( I just don't want to be there at the moment I've no concentration and it's hard when all you wanna do is sleep boo!!


----------



## mrsbling

I am glad that I am not the only emotional one here :rofl: I feel like crying at the most stupidest of things on TV????

I feel sorry for our poor DH/OH as they are generally in the firing line (well in my case anyway), but he knows the hormones are going bonkers so he's taking a step back. Luckily I am generally very easy going, and let him go off Golfing and football whenever he feels like it - so hes been very understanding ;)

Like you Nessicle I am always glad when work is over for the week, as it takes it out of you - I just want to sleep all weekend :sleep: x


----------



## louise1302

im crying at bloody eveything too, hubby only has to look at me funny and im off

im not windy downstairs as such but i can burp like a man atm, much to the amusement of the boys who just have to copy

no more bleeding this morning thankfully so just have everything crossed bean sticks, and i am still getting bouts of nausea and lightheadedness which can only be a good sign, i did poas this morning and got a very strong positive so heres hoping


----------



## sammiwry

Glad your OH has woken up in a better mood Ness!!

Sherri you deffinately did the right thing in telling him off for putting raw meat on top of fruit at the top of the fridge!


----------



## Hollybush75

well i'm glad i have my scan tomorrow cos i woke up to spotting this morning - grrrr

I had awful backache yesterday, a bit crampy but it felt more muscular if that makes any sense. Thankfully it seems to have gone. I hope beyond hope it was just stretching and this spotting is from something knocked out of place by the GROWING baby. But previous experience is making me believe it's over :( and I'm just prepping for the bad news tomorrow.

If it's good news then I'm sure the entire UK will here me whoop! :)


----------



## louise1302

awww hollybush :hugs: i think its probably just everything stretching and your scan will be perfect tomorrow

thinking of you xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Fingers crossed hollybush for tomorrow!


----------



## spencerbear

Hope you get good news at your scan tomorrow x


----------



## Esje

I was very happy to have my own doppler with my first pregnancy.
When I was 6 weeks pregnant I had a scan on which they saw one strong heartbeat and one empty sac. They told me the empty sac was most likely to be rejected. Eventhough I knew I was going to loose some blood, I was relieved to hear one heartbeat after the bloodloss had gone away. 
On the other hand I can imagine people not liking them at all since it can make you very insecure as well.
I'm looking forward to using it again. I'm only about 7 weeks now so I won't even try to find a heartbeat yet. 
We're having a scan on friday to see how the baby is doing and how far along I am.


----------



## sammiwry

Esje, did you find it easy to use?? I like the thought of being able to hear pebbles heart beat when I want, but I think I'd panic too much if I couldn't find it.


----------



## louise1302

i had the angelsounds when i had archie and i found it really easy to use i found the hb with it from 14 weeks and im quite big so was suprised 

it was veery rare i couldnt find him and if i couldnt a walk to the loo usually made him shift enough for me to find him, i found it reasurring to hear he was ok but also very addictive if he didnt move forst thing when i woke up i was rfeaching for it before work, then in the evening too. ive not decided if im going to buy one this time yet


----------



## sammiwry

Hmm still not sure if I'll get one or not :S


----------



## vetmom

Welcome to all the newbies! 
Today's Mother's Day in Canada, DH just brought home flowers for me. I bawled my eyes out as this is the FIRST time in 6 years of dating and 1 year of marriage that he has ever brought home flowers. It'll probably be the last too, he gets all uncomfortable when I cry and thinks he's done something wrong!!
I had some great news this morning too. My BF mother is a fetal assessment ultrasonographer. I haven't pestered her about my pregnancy as she's a pretty busy lady and only deals with very high risk preg (like the kind where they do surgery on the fetus). She called yesterday to let me know that she had personally booked my ultrasounds in and I will be having one at 12 and 20 weeks. Yes... I cried again. I had originally been told that I would have to wait until 20 weeks, which is far too long, even for a low risk pregnancy in my mind. Our private scans here in the city are non-diagnostic, so they don't measure the baby or the heart beat and won't tell you if something doesn't look right, so they're great for taking 3D pics, but not great for reassurance.
Oh and to weigh in on the dopplers (sorry these posts are so long, I should contribute more often!!) I think I may purchase one later in my preg. I'm a worrier, and I know it wouldn't do me any good right now to be trying to find a heartbeat.

Hope everyone's having a great day!
(ps. still moaning about MS, I can't believe I was ever wanting to be sick. Blech)


----------



## WILSMUM

I was just wodnering to those few of you that have mentioned some spotting that has stopped whether you'd :sex:??

Good luck with yr scan tomorrow holly - be sure to let us know how it goes :hug:


----------



## sammiwry

I was having a good day today until I came back from shopping to find my hamster had passed on. Now sat here bawling my eyes out and cant stop :(


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww Sammi bless ya hun :hug:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks Wilsmum, should be used to losing them by now as he was the 3rd I've lost in 7 months :(


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh blimey! U don't have much luck with hamsters do you!?!?!


----------



## sammiwry

Hahaha! Normally do the first one was 2 years old but the more recent 2 where very young :( but thats it for now. Not fair on pebble for me getting so upset when they decide to go munch peanuts elsewhere :(


----------



## bubblebubble1

sammiwry - oh thats so sad, made me go all teary!! Poor you, i love hamsters. :hugs:

I watched nanny mcphee earlier and absolutely cried my eyes out at the end - i was laughing at myself too which made it turn kind of hysterical!!

Hope evryone is ok.

Is anyone else having....saliva issues? When im not feeling sick, which is not often, i will be reading the threads on here and i feel something on my leg, only to notice...yes...i have dribbled on myself!!!! :dohh: 

xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: bubble i just watched that and also cried at the end!!! :rofl: Have also been having a saliva issue and tend to dribble and then wonder if ive fallen asllep or not!! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Sammi sorry to hear about ur hamster :cry: I love hampsters too but lost our last one :shrug:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Phew, im glad im not the only one, i got very emotional when she turned 'beautiful'!!! :cry:

Im also glad someone else is having this dribbling thing!! :haha: Although, i did have a giggle when you said you wonder whether you fell asleep or not as i do it too, i always wonder...what happened there!!! :blush:

xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

I got all emotional when they said they love each other! :haha: xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

lol!! its all coming back now!! so sad!! lol!! xx


----------



## louise1302

i have a hamster lol called harriet well she belongs to the kids, sorry to hear about yours sammi

i feel awful today sickly and just bleugh thankfully ive had no more bleeding since last night so it seem(fingers crossed) to have settled itself


----------



## sammiwry

Thats good news louise! 

Thanks girls, he is now with my other 2 under the xmas tree.


----------



## meeley

Well i've been off the last week and my MS seems to have got progressively worse, back to work today and really not looking forward to it, dont want to be sick at work!! :-(


----------



## KellyC75

At last...after a very grey, cold Weekend

The Sun is shining in the Uk...:happydance:

Hope everyone has a good day:flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think someone stole out sunshine here - its grey :(


----------



## gailybaby

I can finally join your thread ladies. 
bean is 7 weeks and 1 day today due on the 26th December at the moment... doc says we will measure again closer to 12 weeks. 
Eveything seems good, a very little m/s at the moment and feeling good. hope everyone is having a fantastic monday and here is to happy and healthy 9 months for all.


----------



## stacyd5555

Had a very interesting weekend... I had my first scan on Friday... I am around 6-6 1/2 weeks and was able to get an early scan due to miscarriage... Scan indicated a 4 week pregnancy, although a bit inconclusive as they weren't 100% sure on location of sac due to early stage. I was very surprised by the dating... they ended up taking bloodwork and hormone levels were within normal ranges for a 4 week pregnancy... they asked me to return on Sunday morning for another scan to see if there is a cleared indiction of the sac. When I returned on Sunday, sac was bigger and could see where the pregnancy was progressing. They took more blookwork to check hormone levels. I just received the call and the hormone levels are increasing as they should and they want me to come back in next Monday for another scan to see if the pregnancy is viable, as it is still indicating an early 4-4 1/2 weeks.

Has anyone ever had their dating be so different than what they expected? The doctor said that since I had a miscarriage at the end of Feb and had only one period before becoming pregnant, that it is common to have the dates be different than expected... and it can take 3-4 months for your body to get back into its cycle... trying not to worry as we are estatic that I am pregnant again so quickly after the miscarriage.


----------



## WILSMUM

We've had rain this morning although the sun is trying to break through as I type!!!

WooHoo!!! 1 week today till my dating scan!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I fell preg with my DS straight after coming off the pill - I had a withdrawal bleed and then i was preg so my due date was originally worked out from the withdrawal bleed which was waaaaaaaayyyyyy out - at my dating scan I was put back 10 days and even when I went to my 20 week scan he said my due date should be a week later but to change it at that stage would just confuse everyone! So ultimately I was 17 days out from the original date I was given at my booking in appointment with the mw!


----------



## louise1302

i have a really odd long cycle and my dates have been out on all my children as far as 2 weeks sometimes fingers crossed that everything has progressed for you by the next scan xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

morning ladies! 

Don't know where the sun is shining - it's grey and about 3 degrees C up here! brrrr!!! 

I've got about 4 layers on at work! 

Don't want to be in work right now. My boss questioned why I was off work on Friday and I explained the migraine etc. He doesnt know I'm pregnant yet but I felt like he was indicating I was lying or something. I was so badly on Friday I couldnt even lift my head off the pillow. And obviuosly not able to take any pain medication (though he doesnt know that). Any way [email protected]$k him lol I don't care what anyone thinks! 

Feeling slightly better today still a bit queasy and tired. I can't work out if I've had a bug or if it's just regular pregnancy queasiness and tiredness. I felt extremely exhausted and sicky over the weekend and spent most of last night dry wretching lol. Just putting it down to pregnancy related as my muscles don't ache or anything. Still have a bit of a headache but know thats common in pregnancy! 

Got my fetal doppler today :happydance: I tried to find heartbeat but I'm only just over 8 weeks so wasn't expecting to find it tbh so I'm not worried or anything. 

I looked for soem tips on the internet and it said to make sure you have a full bladder before 12 weeks so your uterus is raised and to start from above the pelvic bone. My bladder was empty and I was blindly going round my tummy lol so will give it another go when my bladder is full! 

Hope everyone else is ok today? 

only 3 weeks til my bloods etc and then another week to my 12 weeks can :happydance: gettin very excited I can't wait to tell everyone!


----------



## Esje

sammiwry said:


> Esje, did you find it easy to use?? I like the thought of being able to hear pebbles heart beat when I want, but I think I'd panic too much if I couldn't find it.

It took some time to find the heartbeat because it was my first pregnancy and really didn't know what to look for. But besides that, it was really easy to use. When a friend of mine was pregnant she borrowed my doppler and was very positive. It's really personal though.


----------



## stacyd5555

Thanks for your thoughts louise1302 and wilsmum! Good to hear that others had similar issues with dating... Really looking forward to getting another scan in a weeks time! Wish days can go by quicker!


----------



## Lamburai1703

I feel really anxious today and I don't know why. I am starting to believe that I didn't actually hear Lambette's heartbeat on Saturday morning and that it was wishful thinking. Haven't been able to bring myself to have another listen in case I can't hear it. I feel totally utterly un-pregnant and have all along. No sickness, no sore boobs, nothing. I am definitely fatter than before but that is likley related to over-eating out of worry, and not going to the gym. I just can't seem to stop fretting. 

Hope your scan goes ok Hollybush.


----------



## Kerrieann

Welcome gaileybaby :yipee:

How is everyone today? im feeling so sick and tired, its only getting worse! On a brighter note im ten weeks today!!!! :yipee: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Lamburai1703 said:


> I feel really anxious today and I don't know why. I am starting to believe that I didn't actually hear Lambette's heartbeat on Saturday morning and that it was wishful thinking. Haven't been able to bring myself to have another listen in case I can't hear it. I feel totally utterly un-pregnant and have all along. No sickness, no sore boobs, nothing. I am definitely fatter than before but that is likley related to over-eating out of worry, and not going to the gym. I just can't seem to stop fretting.
> 
> Hope your scan goes ok Hollybush.

Im sure everythings fine, so many ladiess on here have no symptoms at all! When is ur scan? i would try the doppler again but just rememver it is still early to hear a heartbeat on one xx

Good luck hollybush!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

i tried mine again and all I could hear was some whoosing - it sounded like the ocean lol 

wonder what time Hollybush's scan is/was...? Hope all is well! 

Lamb don't worry sweetie you might have been lucky enough to pick up bubs hb so soon it does say you can but i think it's a lot harder to find it so early on given that your bubs is about 2.5cm long so try not to panic :hugs: 

I only got a small amount of gel so probably only gonna try to find it once a week or so cos I think 8 weeks is far to early to pick it up anyway x


----------



## peaches31

stacyd5555 said:


> Had a very interesting weekend... I had my first scan on Friday... I am around 6-6 1/2 weeks and was able to get an early scan due to miscarriage... Scan indicated a 4 week pregnancy, although a bit inconclusive as they weren't 100% sure on location of sac due to early stage. I was very surprised by the dating... they ended up taking bloodwork and hormone levels were within normal ranges for a 4 week pregnancy... they asked me to return on Sunday morning for another scan to see if there is a cleared indiction of the sac. When I returned on Sunday, sac was bigger and could see where the pregnancy was progressing. They took more blookwork to check hormone levels. I just received the call and the hormone levels are increasing as they should and they want me to come back in next Monday for another scan to see if the pregnancy is viable, as it is still indicating an early 4-4 1/2 weeks.
> 
> Has anyone ever had their dating be so different than what they expected? The doctor said that since I had a miscarriage at the end of Feb and had only one period before becoming pregnant, that it is common to have the dates be different than expected... and it can take 3-4 months for your body to get back into its cycle... trying not to worry as we are estatic that I am pregnant again so quickly after the miscarriage.

i dont understand the way they date these things. i know the exact day and time of conception and yet my date has now changed from 12/16 to 12/20. it makes me worry a little that the baby isnt growing as fast as it should because i know for sure how far i am and yet the baby measures almost 1 week sooner. im trying to just tell myself that everything is fine and count on the due date that i know should be! otherwise i will go crazy as many times as doctors want to change it! lol


----------



## WILSMUM

There are lots of factors that come into it and even though you know when you ovulated there is a 24hr time frame in which fertilisation can occur and then it can take 7-10 days before implantation, therefore it can be as many as 7 to 14 days between the time of sexual intercourse and the time that the fertilised egg implants in the uterus.


----------



## sammiwry

Hopefully hollybush's scan went ok.


----------



## louise1302

hope everyone is feeling wel, im worrying today that my bbs arent sore and i dont feel sick, why do i do this to myself :argh:


----------



## Nessicle

louise don't worry my bb's havent been sore since about 5 weeks!


----------



## stacyd5555

peaches31 said:


> stacyd5555 said:
> 
> 
> Had a very interesting weekend... I had my first scan on Friday... I am around 6-6 1/2 weeks and was able to get an early scan due to miscarriage... Scan indicated a 4 week pregnancy, although a bit inconclusive as they weren't 100% sure on location of sac due to early stage. I was very surprised by the dating... they ended up taking bloodwork and hormone levels were within normal ranges for a 4 week pregnancy... they asked me to return on Sunday morning for another scan to see if there is a cleared indiction of the sac. When I returned on Sunday, sac was bigger and could see where the pregnancy was progressing. They took more blookwork to check hormone levels. I just received the call and the hormone levels are increasing as they should and they want me to come back in next Monday for another scan to see if the pregnancy is viable, as it is still indicating an early 4-4 1/2 weeks.
> 
> Has anyone ever had their dating be so different than what they expected? The doctor said that since I had a miscarriage at the end of Feb and had only one period before becoming pregnant, that it is common to have the dates be different than expected... and it can take 3-4 months for your body to get back into its cycle... trying not to worry as we are estatic that I am pregnant again so quickly after the miscarriage.
> 
> i dont understand the way they date these things. i know the exact day and time of conception and yet my date has now changed from 12/16 to 12/20. it makes me worry a little that the baby isnt growing as fast as it should because i know for sure how far i am and yet the baby measures almost 1 week sooner. im trying to just tell myself that everything is fine and count on the due date that i know should be! otherwise i will go crazy as many times as doctors want to change it! lolClick to expand...

Fortunately, my DH is such a positive rock for me... he keeps me from worrying all day long! I have the same worries and really don't want to go through another miscarriage (such an awful experience)...


----------



## carla1234

Just dropping by to say hi! How is everyone feeling?

My symptoms are changing a bit now at 9 weeks. Still very, very, very tired. BB's are not as sore as they were at first.

And ms is an all day thing now, just lingers around. I take diclecton for that so hope it keeps ms at bay.

I am having my first US on June 1. Three weeks from tomorrow, so should be around 12 weeks then. (Even though I think I am only around 7-8 weeks now).

Counting down the days until my ultrasound!! Can't wait!


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone know how long the extreme tiredness lasts? I know it's a bit of a stupid question seeing as the next 18 years are going to be tiredness but would like to start off knowing that I've had some decent nights sleep before pebble arrives.


----------



## ke29

december 3rd for me! first scan 24th may


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats ke29


----------



## ke29

thank you, and in answer to your question my tiredness was just starting to improve but now im full of cold so feel rubbish again but supposedly symptoms improve from 8 weeks


----------



## louise1302

im knackered all the time i could sleep 12 hours a night and still have a nap in the day

and someone is cooking toast here and i cant bear the smell of it ugh


----------



## sarafused

Ladies I know Hollybush from elsewhere and very sadly her scan didnt have a positive outcome today. Im sure she will let you know herself once she is feeling stronger. :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

oh no :( thinking of you hollybush :hugs: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo no poor hollybush :( 

I literally work from 6am til 2, come home sleep, until 6 stay awake until 10 and then I'm asleep again until 5am. Cant wait to have some normality return to my sleep paterns before pebble is born!


----------



## jazmine18

will be leaving girls..dont really want to go in to detail. but hope you are all well.and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy's.good luck for december :) xxx


----------



## hopefully2

Oh girls the losses are heartbreaking, thoughts going out to you hollybush and jazmine. I really hope you are both ok and have someone who is minding you well. No one should have to go through it :hug:


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry to hear that jazmine x


----------



## Hollybush75

thanks for posting that sarafused :hugs:

My poor little baby made it so far so I could see him/her at the scan 3 weeks ago then he/she passed away a day or two later. 

I wish all you guys the very very best

:hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

thinking of you hollybush :( x


----------



## meeley

Really sorry to hear the sad news, thinking of you both hollybush and jazmine :-( x x


----------



## wishingforbub

sorry Hollybush and Jazmine xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

So sorry Hollybush and Jazmine - thinking of you :hug:


----------



## KellyC75

Hollybush75 said:


> thanks for posting that sarafused :hugs:
> 
> My poor little baby made it so far so I could see him/her at the scan 3 weeks ago then he/she passed away a day or two later.
> 
> I wish all you guys the very very best
> 
> :hugs:


So very sorry to read your sad news, take care...:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

So sorry to hear the sad news thinking of you at this difficult time xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh hollybush and jazmine i am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## bubblebubble1

:hugs: hollybush and Jazmine xx


----------



## louise1302

so sorry hollybush and jazmine xxxxxx


----------



## till bob

thinking of u hollybush and jazmine sooo sorry for ur losses xxxx


----------



## williams mum

hi only just worked out how to log on ha. been looking for a while so not sure wat am doing ha.:wacko: i have a two year old little boy and pregnant and dues 9th dec. would love to chat:happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats williams mum!!

Anyone else got a stupidly sore throat? Can't decide if I'm going down with tonsilitus or it's just a sore throat :S


----------



## jazmine18

thanks girls..xx


----------



## WILSMUM

my glands have been up for the last couple of days and thats made my throat a bit sore when I swallow but seems better today!

Hello Williams Mum! I have a William (he's 5) as well and am expecting No.2 due 2nd/3rd Dec!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sorry I've not posted here in a few days, I actually believe I would be leaving the group. I have been busy busy since scan yesterday! :wacko: 

Thanks WILSMUM for the PM checkin I was ok, it jogged my memory to tell you all!

I had my scan yesterday due to bright red spotting. Baby measured right on 9+1 (exactly as my ticker said yest) and no explanation for the spotting.
 



Attached Files:







Pipling 9wks.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## WILSMUM

Fantastic news - so glad to not have anymore leavers today xXx :hug:


----------



## sammiwry

Glad it went well nikki-lou!!


Wilsmum, my glands are up, but hurts like crazy to swallow :( Hoping it's just a sore throat though and not tonsilitus!


----------



## WILSMUM

i had my tonsils out when I was 4 so it def wasn't that for me!! Lol!!!! Thankfully they are on they're way down now so hopefully it was a couple of day thing!!


----------



## till bob

hi my glands have been up to and been struggling to swallow but its passed now just try to drink plenty hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## Starry Night

So sorry, jazmine and hollybush. :hugs: Hope to see you both here real soon! :hugs:

Had my first appointment today. Between friends and my SiL I kept hearing different things about what would happen so I had no idea what to expect. So I was over the moon when my doctor gave me an ultrasound! It was a basic dating scan but I still got to see my baby. It turns out I *am* behind my dates. I'm 9 weeks and 4 days which means I'm 1 1/2 weeks behind. This is in keeping with where my emergency early scan had me. So Lil Peanut is growing at a good rate and the doctor barely had to glance at the screen to see the heart-rate was good. I couldn't see it but I trust the doctor. My 13 week ultrasound is in the beginning of June.

My new due date is December 10.


----------



## Lamburai1703

So sorry Jazmine and Hollybush. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi williams mum congratulations, ill add you to the list now :yipee:

Nikki thats fantastic news and lovely pic! :happydance:

Hi starry did you get a pic??? Will change ur dates for you now xx


----------



## louise1302

wewll i puked for the first time tonighti was in the bath and had to get out yuck although it kind of reassured me that the hormones are there i suppose


----------



## Starry Night

Kerrieann said:


> Hi starry did you get a pic??? Will change ur dates for you now xx


Yeah, I got a pic. Doesn't look like much though as it was a dating scan and my bladder wasn't very full due to not knowing about it ahead of time. It really looks like a peanut.:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

great news about the scans ladies! 

Nikki - spotting must have been scary hun! Glad it doesnt appear to be anything to do with the baby though! 

AFM I've been struggling to eat the last week or so, there is just nothing I want to eat at all nothing takes my fancy, I'm living on apples and cereal at the moment :( 

Its reassuring that it means all my hormones are there etc! 

Also been having some sharp pains through my bb's and they look way fuller this week! 

The exhaustion has kicked in and I just want to sleep all the time (though not helped by my not eating much). 

Only 3 weeks to my 12 week scan though :happydance: got my next midwife appt on 25th May so just under 2 weeks. She'll be doing bloods etc then!


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, finaly found out how far i am so i belong in here now. Im due around the 17th


----------



## Nessicle

welcome lozzy!! :wave:


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks :D


----------



## WILSMUM

I have got the worlds worse headache today! I was meant to be baking a cake this morning but just haven't been able to face standing up for too long! At least I managedd the washing up!

Well we told DS last night and bless him he is soooo excited!! He keeps referring to it as a girl although he says he wants a brother!!!! Don't think they'll be a single person in Brampton that won't know by the time he comes home from school!!! And he keeps wanting to see my stomach to see if its grown yet!!!! I was sat at the table eating my brekkie this morning and he came over and peered down into my lap!!! Lol!


----------



## stacey_

hi all due in december wow there are so many!!!

weve just found out were expecting baby number 2 yay!
due on the 20th of december so excited to be having baby over xmas lols... weird i know 

cant wait to chat with you all

x


----------



## till bob

congrats to all the newbies well had my first midwife appointment on mon had bloods ect and she booked my scan date there and then for 8th june seems ages away tho lol but as im havin a home birth havin it done local which is easier hope everyone ok today well my sickness has gone feel great at the min xx


----------



## Nessicle

how far are you now till bob?

My scan is on 3 June so pretty close to yours! 

You're brave having a home birth I want all drugs possible :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

I don't have any choice I have to give birth in hosp as I had an emergency c-section with my DS!


----------



## till bob

i think im due day after u nessicle on the 18th dec i had a really quick labour with my daughter only just made it too the hospital so think il be more relaxed at home and i only had gas and air with her cause there wasnt time for anythin else and they say ur second r quicker so im really lookin forward to bein at home. I dont blame u with the drugs tho i believe if ur in pain have watevas goin i just didnt have time haha xx


----------



## ducky1502

Heard bubs heartbeat on a rented doppler today :) was lovely. Also heard the placenta. Was so surreal!


----------



## sammiwry

I also would like a home birth because hospitals completely stress me out :S Shall have to see how it goes though and what the midwife says.

I've got awful tonsilitus, GP won't give me antibotics but I'm not too fussed as I'm immune to them, but recommended taking painkillers but I can't keep them down so now waiting it out eating mash again for dinner :(


----------



## Annoyed&Prego

I'm due December 13. Can't wait to get done with the first trimester!


----------



## louise1302

i had mash for tea too lol the only thing i can eat at the min with beans and cheese yummy, same as with my son, guess im headed for another boy:)


----------



## sammiwry

Mines due to my tonsilitus my throat is so sore so liking foods I dont need to chew. Really fancy a roast though!


----------



## louise1302

i used to suffer horribly with my tonsils until i had them out when i was 17


----------



## sammiwry

I suffer with mine badly, but not allowed to have them out :(


----------



## Sherri81

Bah, hubby is pissing me off big time today. My nausea has been getting bad and the house has fallen apart because when I have a bad day I can't even get off the couch. The past 2 days were okay days, so I started trying to catch on some housework. But last night I had a hard time sleeping and then I ended up waking up again at 4:30 and couldn't get back to sleep. My nausea is about 3x's worse when I haven't slept much, so predictably today has been the day from hell. I can barely stomach any food, just bread products really. All I've had is some crackers, toast and crumpets. The thought of food is making my nausea worse, the smell of food makes me want to throw up. And what does hubby have to say about this... well sitting around all day isn't gonna help you. So he tells me to get up and try doing something. Then he tells me to make dinner, turkey spaghetti. Really? You want me to cook meat when I went off meat weeks ago? What the hell is wrong with him? I can't even drag my ass off the couch because of the sloshy nauseous feeling and he wants me to cook dinner! And what is he doing? Pissing around painting the deck. It's not something he needs to keep doing instead of cooking dinner. He could come in and do it but he doesn't want to. Does he think I'm making this nausea up? Does he think it's fun? We have done the first trimester 7 times! When is he gonna grab a clue?


----------



## stacey_

aw sherri81 (sorry i dunno how to quote yet lol) i feel the same right about now lol i just cracked it with hubby and told him im going down the other end of the house having a bath and time out for an hour, left him with 2 year old hihihihi

x
hope your sickness gts better


----------



## Nessicle

Till bob oh cool! You'll prob have second bubs earlier though anyway. I hope my labour is quick lol I'm a right wimp!! My mum had a pretty traumatic labour and delivery with me so hoping I don't take after her in that respect!


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Heard bubs heartbeat on a rented doppler today :) was lovely. Also heard the placenta. Was so surreal!

Congrats ducky! What does the placenta sound like? I think that's what I heard it was loads of whoshing like the ocean? My placenta is laying anterior though so don't know if I will be able to hear the hb properly with a doppler??


----------



## Nessicle

Ok found this - think it was the placenta I could hear 

_*Helpful Doppler Tips *
Use a generous amount of Ultrasound gel. 

Re-apply gel if you have been using the doppler for some time as it dries out relatively quickly. 

A full bladder often helps, especially in early pregnancy. 

Place the doppler probe low down on your abdomen - near your bikini line. 

Tilt the doppler probe downwards towards the pubic bone. 

Move the doppler probe VERY SLOWLY until you pick up the heartbeat. 

For best results keep the transducer handle as still as possible to maintain a steady signal It is common for the doppler to pick up the heartbeat in two different places - do not be alarmed, this is the same heartbeat. As your pregnancy progresses gradually place the probe higher up on your abdomen. 

The fetal heart sounds like the hoofbeats of a galloping horse. If you hear a whooshing sound this is the sound of the placenta. 

The fetal heart rate is usually between 140 and 160 beats per minute, approximately twice that of the mother's heart rate. But the heart rate varies depending upon the time of day and the amount of the baby's activity. 

You can usually hear the baby's heart beat from about twelve weeks, sometimes you can hear it as early as ten weeks. 

It can take a bit of practice before you can quickly locate the baby's heart beat. Even midwives sometimes find it difficult to locate the heart beat. If you are having difficulty in picking up the baby's heart beat, there could be a number of reasons for this: poor quality of signal due to the handle position, foetal position, maternal position or foetal or maternal movement. Too little gel or noise or other interference can also affect the monitor's ability to pick up the heartbeat. 

Remember that in the early stages of pregnancy the foetus is still quite small (approx 5cm at 12 weeks) and so locating the heartbeat is not always easy. _


----------



## Sabra

ok sorry, but u need to change the due date!
I went to the doc yeasterday and tehy told me i was 6 weeks and 5 days, so i looked it up and should be due dec 31st:)

btw i dont find the december dreamers banner:(


----------



## WILSMUM

With my DS my waters broke and I had no contractions and then within about 10 mins of my waters breaking I was suddenly getting contractions 5 mins apart lasting for 1-2 mins!! I got to 9.5cm dilated in 4 hrs at which stage due to him being in distress I was rushed to theatre where I had an emergency C-section under a general!
My MW has already warned me that if I try for a natural birth this time that its likely my labour will be even shorter - we live about a 25 min drive from the hosp - can take over an hr to get there in rush hour traffic though so am quite nervous about whether we'd get to the hosp in time!!
I'm still contemplating whether to have an elective c-section though! I can't decide at the moment!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Hey ness, the whoosing is the placenta. I found the heartbeat a few times but would get too excited and lose it again :haha: going to have another play with it today. I'll be sending it back after my 12wk scan and buying an angelsound one instead. Its a very strange thought that there's another heartbeat inside all of us.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks ducky! well it was nice to hear the placenta it sounded strong and whooshy thought it was wind at first :haha: 

my placenta is anterior though so reckon that's probs all I'll get to hear for a while yet boo!


----------



## ducky1502

What doppler do you have? I'd still keep trying every couple of days. But even hearing the placenta was reassuring for me. Two wks today until imy 12wk scan :) can't wait for that! I'm also back at the hospital the following day to see a consultant about my low bmi, boo!


----------



## Nessicle

It's an angelsounds one I got off ebay!

Yeah I found it reassuring to hear the placenta (now I know it was that!) as it means all is functioning well! Plus the fact I feel like crap every day is reassuring lol - I told my OH its like having a hangover every single day!


----------



## till bob

Nessicle said:


> Till bob oh cool! You'll prob have second bubs earlier though anyway. I hope my labour is quick lol I'm a right wimp!! My mum had a pretty traumatic labour and delivery with me so hoping I don't take after her in that respect!

you will be fine ness its amazin i loved every minute of it wen i told my friends i was pregnant with my first they were really worried about how id cope in labour cause im a wimp to but it was a breeze best feelin ever. just hope everythin goes to plan so it does happen at home my moms dead excited cause she had my sis at home hubby says hes chargin a tenner a ticket who eva wants to watch haha yeh rite always the joker xxx


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks hun I have had a friend tell me that the worst part is the contractions not the actual giving birth 

Your OH gonna film it that would be awesome to keep!xx


----------



## till bob

hey has anyone heard off nikki lou she was havin her scan this mornin been thinkin bout her all day xxx


----------



## Nessicle

she posted a seperate thread hun - cervix is still closed and bubs looks fine so still unexplained bleeding from what I understand. Sure she's understandably shook up by it all though poor girl! I can't imagine how scary it was!


----------



## till bob

Nessicle said:


> aww thanks hun I have had a friend tell me that the worst part is the contractions not the actual giving birth
> 
> Your OH gonna film it that would be awesome to keep!xx

im not sure i have thought about it gona c wat he says thats true the contractions where def worse then the pushin it out hun xxxx


----------



## till bob

Nessicle said:


> she posted a seperate thread hun - cervix is still closed and bubs looks fine so still unexplained bleeding from what I understand. Sure she's understandably shook up by it all though poor girl! I can't imagine how scary it was!

thanks hun cudnt find the thread oh thats good then at least bubs looks ok must be awful for her cant imagine i havent had a bleed or anythin but im still thinkin somethin is wrong with bubs as i havent had a scan or anythin yet gota wait for 12 weeks but think everyone feels like that dont they xxx


----------



## Nessicle

they do hun I did I worried constantly and it was eating me up, constantly checking underwear etc. paid for a private scan at 7+6 and bubs was perfect! 

Now I just think - unless I see blood there isnt a problem so no point worrying over nothing :flower: 

xx


----------



## ducky1502

I think we're all just waiting for our 12wk scans now, trying not to worry and just get through feeling rubbish in the 1st tri.


----------



## WILSMUM

I've got mine on Monday!!! Can't wait!!!!
Think I must be the first of the Dreamers to have their 12 week/Dating Scan!!!


----------



## ducky1502

How exciting for you!! Mine is two weeks today, they think I'll be 12wks bang on, whereas by my dates I will be 11+5. 

It's at 9.20.... I haven't been up before half10 in over a month now :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

got my 12week scan a week on wed :D


----------



## ARouge

I wish we did a 12 week scan. I got a scan at 8 weeks, and don't have another one until 20 weeks.


----------



## WILSMUM

Mines at half 3 so i've got all day to wonder and worry about it!!!!!


----------



## Sherri81

I guess it doesn't really count since I get scans every 2 weeks or so, but I have a scan on Tuesday. It will be 2 weeks 3 days since my last scan so I am hoping to see more. I will be 11+3 I think, so I should be able to see it well. Feeling slightly better today, but still woke up at 4:30am. Don't know what that's about. Seeing my GP tomorrow so hopefully we will hear the heartbeat.

Hey, does anyone know what happened to C. Holdaway (I think that's it). She hasn't posted anywhere in forever. This thread certainly has gotten quieter in the past week or so.


----------



## Starry Night

My 12 week scan is actually my 13 week scan and is in three weeks. It's an optional test to check for Down Sydrome, Spina Bifida, etc but of course I'll go through the oodles of blood work just so I can see my baby again! ;)

Every nurse and doctor I've talked to about bleeding and cramping seem to think it's a common thing in pregnancy. The nurse at my gp's office as well as my gp seemed to pooh-pooh my concerns, albeit in a kind and reassuring way. I'm glad they've done that as I'm having AF-like cramps today but I've had them so often now that I'm finally just accepting them. Actually, I'm feeling quite good about my pregnancy. I might actually start celebrating soon (haven't let myself get that far ahead just yet)


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies i feel bloody awful today :( sick and exhausted not actually being sick but definitely feeling it

ive got my first scan on 18 days i think ill be about 10 1/2 weeks ish

hope you are all feeling well xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Hi, Can I join?

If I am correct with all dates I am due 10th December.

I should hopefully get a scan in the next week or two to find out, so I may end up moving to January, but we shall see.

Jess

xXx


----------



## sammiwry

I feel so rough today, I am full of cold, my tonsilitus is driving me mad and DH is away with work and I just want a cuddle :( 

To top off a pants day a friend of mine from school passed away after suffering a huge heart attack on Monday :(


----------



## louise1302

awww sammi sorry youre feeling rough :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

sammi thats awful news im so sorry :hugs:

How is everyone? ive been so busy busy busy lately so havnt had much chance to read or post! 

Ducky ive got my scan a week today too at 11.45! eek i cant wait! bubs is going to look so different from 7 weeks! So the next 2 weeks is going to be busy on here i think! Cant wait to see everyones piccies :happydance: xx


----------



## ducky1502

I was wondering where c.holdway went too? Hope she's ok! Maybe its MS. I hardly came on here when my MS was at its worst.


----------



## Kerrieann

She pm'd me last week but didnt reply to my reply, she said she hadnt been on for a while as had been feeling really rough bless her, im sure she will be back on soon when she is feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi gals! I found bubs heartbeat on my Doppler tonight and OH had a listen too he lloved it! 

I always worry I'm gonna hurt bubs by pressing firmly though - not rough or hard just firmly, I mean the US tech pressed down pretty hard so there's no chance I'll hurt bubs is there? 

Lol I'm so jumpy in my sleep too I'm surprised the baby hasn't got concussion lol but know it's well protected in there


----------



## ducky1502

My heart goes out to anyone who has suffered like I have. I had absolutely no idea pregnancy was going to be like this. I originally wanted a few kids, now I'm tempted to just have the one lol.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Hi gals! I found bubs heartbeat on my Doppler tonight and OH had a listen too he lloved it!
> 
> I always worry I'm gonna hurt bubs by pressing firmly though - not rough or hard just firmly, I mean the US tech pressed down pretty hard so there's no chance I'll hurt bubs is there?
> 
> Lol I'm so jumpy in my sleep too I'm surprised the baby hasn't got concussion lol but know it's well protected in there

I'm the same! Got stupidly jumpy while asleep! Woke up this morning after hitting the wall :S

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I'm hoping that is my lot of badness for a while!


----------



## Nessicle

Lol sammi! Sorry you're feeing ill - I can't imagine being I'll on top
of morning sickness and exhaustion too!x


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got my next scan letter through, ill be 11+6. Hopefully i will see a big differance from my 8+4 one


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Lol sammi! Sorry you're feeing ill - I can't imagine being I'll on top
> of morning sickness and exhaustion too!x


I'll live and after todays news it has reaffirmed that to me and that I really should take what time I've got for granted. As for exhaustion today is the one day I haven't had a nap! I've made it to 9.40ish from 5.15am just wish DH could of seen it!


----------



## michillebaker

So last week i called and got my first appointment. The doctor doesn't usually see people until they are at least 10 weeks a long so my first appointment wont be until June 7th :cry: I wish i could see him earlier especially since I've had a miscarriage before and all i do is worry this time around. So far everything is going well. I have a ton of prego symptoms. No vomiting yet but i think with my last 3 it was around 9 weeks so hopefully i will get it then. Isnt it funny how we get so excited when we vomit. Its nice to have a place to share stuff with others who are due about the same time as me. Im hoping since my due date is 12/31 that I have it on 1/1. We get a ton of free stuff if you are the first person at the hospital to have a baby in the new year.


----------



## mrssuggy2b

Hi ladies, i'm new here but wanted to join this thread. I'm about 7+4 with our first baby.
Soooo excited!! Rather scared too. 

We've been given a due date of 29th Dec but we're waiting for our first scan to confirm that as not sure exactly when LMP was :-(


----------



## Nicki-M

Hi..remember me ? I have only posted a couple of times right back at the beginning of the thread. But I am still in the game..I have just been either too busy to post or too tired....seem to have spent more of the last 11 weeks in bed more than I have been up....exhausted is an understatement.....especially trying to work nights as well....it is just awful. Anyway I have been fine apart from the obvious and have tried to keep up with all the posts.
I went for my 12 week scan on Wednesday even though I am only 11 weeks....DOH! Anyway as expected it was too early to do the Nuchal translucency measurement and the risk assessment for Downs so I have been booked in again for next Friday....how lovely I will get to see my bouncy little one all over again and get another picture. The sonographer struggled to get good measurements crown to rump as babe was somersaulting and spinning all over the place....she took 3 measurements in the end and plumped for the middle one so put me back 2 days making me 11 weeks 2 days. I did get a picture but it is not too clear as babe was on the move all the time...I will try to post if I can figure out how! 
I also think that I felt the baby move last night...I recognise the feeling from my last pregnancy only little flickering like tiny bubbles bursting on he inside. It is definitely coming from where the baby is positioned on the left side..as that was where the sonographer had the probe. I have only felt it 2 or 3 times but I am certain...I am quite in tune with my body..I even know when I ovulate and release an egg as a get a short sharp pain in my ovary region....I have PCOS so ovulating is a novelty to me and has probably only ever happened about 6 or 7 times in my lifetime! 
Anyway I hope you are all well...fingers crossed the nausea and sickness, tiredness and sore boobies should be easing up for most of us soon as we approach the 2nd tri.
Oh by the way can you change my due date to 30/11/10 please ? Can I still be a December Dreamer?


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

I'm feeling a little better today not feeling really sicky so hopefully able to eat a little more today! Still feel exhausted i can't imagine how amazing it would be not to have to work while pregnant, working sucks lol!! I need to nap around 3pm but I can't which is really tough I just have to fight the tiredness.

My baby has moved up a box on my ticker :happydance: 

Only 3 weeks til 12 weeks and my scan yay!! xx


----------



## Missy85

hi there!

found out im pregnant again on the 1st may not sure when im due but thinking middle to end of december, already have a little boy Zack who will be 11 months on the 26th!! 

can i join you? cant wait for scan date to look foward to and find out when this bub is due!

x


----------



## Kerrieann

welcome mrssuggy2b! :yipee: will add you due date to list!

Nice to hear from you nikki m, i will change ur dates for you xx

Welcome missy,let us know when you have a date and i can add you on too :happydance:


----------



## Missy85

thank yoouu!! as soon as i know you will! i wanna be on the list hehe


----------



## cho

hi girlies, sorry havent been on much, im in spain at the mo so thought i would quickly pop on to say hi.
How is everyone doing?
I have felt the baby moving already all the time little flutters, wasnt sure if it was at first but its been active for about a week now!!!!
got my midwifer app tues, and scan 1st june cant wait!!!
Hoping they may hear hb on tues, im sure at 11 weeks i heard it with bradley.
I am feeling good really, bumps coming along well, i can really feel my uterus and stomach is going hard now!! yey. xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

yay charlotte!! :happydance: hope ur having a lovely holiday, i thought it was next week you were going :doh: lol, my tummys not hard yet and i dont think i can feel my uterus yet :cry: ive got my scan next thursday! will be 11+3 and hoping to hear heartbeat too, im sure i did with Jake too xx


----------



## lozzy21

Can i be added to the list please, im due the 17th


----------



## cho

u had any movements yet kerri, i cant believe how early i am feeling it,ita crazy but nice!
weather is a bit shite,i would rather it wasnt too hot either, anyone going to baby show at next week at birmingham xx


----------



## Kerrieann

i wanted to go but hubby wont drive all that way as he wants to know the sex before we buy anything else :-( I thought i was feeling movements but then sometimes i know its wind :shrug: The next baby show isnt until october and think i would have bought everything by then! :haha: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

welcome lozzy ill add you know :yipee: xx


----------



## Sabra

Sabra said:


> ok sorry, but u need to change the due date!
> I went to the doc yeasterday and tehy told me i was 6 weeks and 5 days, so i looked it up and should be due dec 31st:)
> 
> btw i dont find the december dreamers banner:(

could u please change my due date?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Please can you remove me from the list. Scan showed no heartbeat this morning so 3rd miscarriage confirmed. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Nessicle

Shit Lamb I'm so sorry :cry: I'm so upset for you xxxxx I can't imagine what you're going through xxxx


----------



## Missy85

sorry to hear that Lamb xx

i would like to go to the baby show but i think its a bit early for us, this happened last time, the show was in the NEC and i wasnt far enough along really! Typical!!

on another note there is some chocolate brownies calling me from the kitchen and im trying to resist.... very hard....


----------



## Nessicle

I don't know if anyone else has had this or whether it's normal but I've had a fairly hectic morning at work and been up and down a lot and got some weird pin prick/tickly pains I've never noticed it before is it perhaps cos my uterus is rising up and outwards and I am feeling things differently...?? 

Anyone else had it? Got me a bit worried! x


----------



## Missy85

i wouldnt worry too much just try and sit down for a bit and see how feel, more than likely it is your body adjusting for bubs as you said, i remember with zack id get the odd crampy feeling for quite awhile :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Sabra i have changed ur date for u, im not sure how to get the banner :shrug: hopefully someone else here can help you????????

Lamburai i am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Missy85 said:


> i wouldnt worry too much just try and sit down for a bit and see how feel, more than likely it is your body adjusting for bubs as you said, i remember with zack id get the odd crampy feeling for quite awhile :)

thanks hun yeah it's not crampy which is why it felt strange - have the occasional mild cramps here and there but this was like little pin pricks and an almost tickly pain it's weird to describe - it's gone now though and just been to the toilet to poop lol so perhaps it was just that! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi ness i get this quite a bit now and then, especially after ive over done it a little with exercise or cleaning etc! x


----------



## Missy85

Nessicle said:


> thanks hun yeah it's not crampy which is why it felt strange - have the occasional mild cramps here and there but this was like little pin pricks and an almost tickly pain it's weird to describe - it's gone now though and just been to the toilet to poop lol so perhaps it was just that! :haha:

:haha: you just needed a good poo!

i know what you mean about tickly pains :)


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Hi ness i get this quite a bit now and then, especially after ive over done it a little with exercise or cleaning etc! x

ah cool that's a relief then! thanks hun!x

Missy :haha: I have been constipated for about a week now lol x


----------



## stacey_

Nessicle said:


> I don't know if anyone else has had this or whether it's normal but I've had a fairly hectic morning at work and been up and down a lot and got some weird pin prick/tickly pains I've never noticed it before is it perhaps cos my uterus is rising up and outwards and I am feeling things differently...??
> 
> Anyone else had it? Got me a bit worried! x

yeh ive had it on and off with 2 preg now... last time they said it was just bubba growing pains.. but that beng said if its followed by severe pain or bleeding then go straight to the doc... you should be fine...ive got the same feeling now as we speak...


----------



## Missy85

Nessicle said:


> Missy :haha: I have been constipated for about a week now lol x

aww bless ya! bet thats a relief :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you stacey! had nothing since so not going to let it worry me! 

Been out for a walk at lunchtime and carried two packs of pampers back with me lol (free changing bag at boots when you're a member of the parenting club!) and it's not happened again x


----------



## WILSMUM

Sherri81 said:


> I guess it doesn't really count since I get scans every 2 weeks or so, but I have a scan on Tuesday. It will be 2 weeks 3 days since my last scan so I am hoping to see more. I will be 11+3 I think, so I should be able to see it well. Feeling slightly better today, but still woke up at 4:30am. Don't know what that's about. Seeing my GP tomorrow so hopefully we will hear the heartbeat.
> 
> Hey, does anyone know what happened to C. Holdaway (I think that's it). She hasn't posted anywhere in forever. This thread certainly has gotten quieter in the past week or so.

I'll b 11+3 when I have my scan on Monday so I'll try and get the pic on here quick so you can see what you can expect yrs to look like!!!


----------



## vetmom

10 weeks today! Can't believe how fast time is flying and at the same time, it still feels like the 12 week scan is ages away.
We finally have a sunny, clear day here in Winnipeg, so I'm heading out to garden this morning. MS was terrible yesterday, but I was exhausted from work. I'm hoping my sleep-in this morning will make today better.

Welcome to all the new additions. I'm glad to see some more December 10-ers.

Lamb, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take care.


----------



## louise1302

omg lamb im so so sorry, i hope youre back here soon xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Hello everyone...:flower:

I had my first midwife - booking in appointment today, all pretty rountine questions & then had bloods taken

I explained that I wasnt sure on dates & after she had a feel of my tummy, she said she would say im more like 11 weeks?! :shrug:

I really cant wait for my scan now, as i'd just like to know how far along I 'really' am!

Thinking of having a private scan, but also would like one at 16wks to find out gender & take my 2 Sons along...So not sure we can afford to have 2?


----------



## KellyC75

Lamburai1703 said:


> Please can you remove me from the list. Scan showed no heartbeat this morning so 3rd miscarriage confirmed. Good luck to you all.


I am so very sorry to hear your terrible news, please take care of yourself:hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm so fed up of being sick!!!!!!!!!!! There is nothing nice about your lunch coming out of your nose :(


----------



## KatieDxb

Hello, Ive posted this on the 'introduce yourself' thread too....

Another Newbie here!!!

Im Kate, orignially from Cardiff, lived in Surrey for 8 years, and now been living in Dubai for 5 years....(and LOVE it!!! Contrary to what the Daily mail likes to report its a wondrful place!!!)

I am 32, I have a DH, whom i have been married to for 10 years in July, and a very very beautiful and wonderful DS who just turned 6.

With my 1st pg, i suffered with terrible morning sickness at 6 weeks til 20 weeks, and then the pre eclampsia kicked it...was in hospital for quite a while with the bump, and then went into natural labour at 7 months..

DS and i had some minor issues immediately after delivery and into the first few weeks...(haeomorraging, jaundice, heart murmur - too nothing major), and we went through the whole SCBU thing of course...not able to cuddle him, not able to breast feed as he was nasal fed and milk hadnt come in...and all the rest of the joys that come with a premmie...

Anyway, DS came home and lead a normal existance and was keeping up with the full termers, but due to a major oversight by admin at the hospital (we assume), the murmur that we though was harmless turned out to be a possibly fatal problem which required open heart surgery, (that DS needed weeks after birth) and this was not discovered and done until he was 16 months...

Anyway, job done, 5 hrs of open heart at Guys in London, we still have our precious boy with us, a successful surgery and 2 very happy parents...

Anyway, after the pre eclampsia, the premature labour, and having a bubba with congenital heart disease we were advise not to really bother for another. So, we didnt. DS just turned 6.

HOWEVER........Due to an imflammed cervix though at the time my coil needed changing, i was without coil for 2 weeks in March....and now i am due December 7th!!!! 

So, here i am, just coming up to 11 weeks preg, already had 3 scans, first at 5 weeks (sac) 7 weeks (sac yolk little blob) 9 weeks (heartbeat).

All seems to be going well, and im starting to ( very quietly) get a little excited. I know we are high risk, but i also know there are women who have gone through much more than me and had succesful pgs 2nd time around...

So anyway, thats my story, i am a very very lucky mumma, and hoping i will be again at Christmas!!!! 

Look forward to chatting with you on here, its been a looooong break for me, so not sure if i know what i am doing!!!


----------



## till bob

so sorry lamb my thoughts r with u hope to c u back here soon xxx


----------



## till bob

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev351pr___.png


----------



## Sherri81

Just got back from the Drs. Everything appears to be fine so far, knock on wood. The heartbeat was easy to find by Doppler and was 160BPM. So I feel a bit better for my scan on Tuesday. My tummy feels a bit tender right now. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about. Having some aches where my cyst is too.


----------



## Esje

Well, got my scan yesterday and everyting looked fine. Due date was changed from 23 to december 27 though, but I didn't know how for along I was due to irregular cylces so that's fine.
We saw the baby's heartbeat and it was very nice to see. 
Tonight we are going to tell my mum and my boyfriends mum. We asked them both to babysit our other daughter. 
Have to buy a picture frame for them first so I can put a copy of the scan in it. Hope they'll like it :)


----------



## louise1302

i c ant wait to hear the hb, glad everything went ok sherri

esje glad the scan went well only 2 1/2 weeks until mine 

i actuually feel ok this morning no ms i think i feel better when i sleep in


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hi ladies,

I've been lying low for a few days. I still feel really anxious about this pregnancy, even though bubba looked fine on the scan. I am fed up of seeing red blood/spots now. It's driving me insane. I wish they were seeing me weekly, but no, I have to wait til 2nd June to know bubs is ok!!
My poor bump buddy Lamburai had bad news yesterday too and my heart goes out to her!

Its been a terrible week for a few people I know - 2 family berevement (OHs side, they dont really affect me but still sad) Father in Laws not been well and been in hossie,My brothers friend commited suicide, I've been to a fro to hossie too. 
All in all...the sooner this week ends the better!! 

Sorry - that turned into a moan! :blush: 

How are all you lovely ladies?? I hope you're all ok!!!


----------



## pumpkin2

Hi can you remove me, had a private scan this morning, they could not find a heartbeat and I only measured 6wks when I should be 9, so they said its a mmc.

Am devastated have to wait till monday now to go to the doctors to see what to do.


----------



## ducky1502

Oh no pumpkin :( so sorry to hear this. I hope ur back soon xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

:hugs: Pumpkin - sorry to hear that!


----------



## Kerrieann

Pumpkin im so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Nikki im so glad everythings ok now but i understand the worry,its such a shame they cant see you sooner but hopefully it will go super quick till you next see bubs! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

pumpkin im so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

nikki its nice to see you posting here again i hope the time goes quick im booking my scan for the second june too :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Its been quiet here - is everyone ok? :hugs:


----------



## KatieDxb

Maybe because its the weekend?

Whats the weather like in the UK today? I skyped my mum and she said it was cold and horrible in cardiff, but maybe everywhere else is sunny!!LOL!!!

The week starts for us on a Sunday here, so DS and DH in work and school, i hate Sundays i miss them so much and cant wait til DS gets home from school!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I don't really get on the laptop much over the wkend we're either out and about or DH is hogging it!! He's listening to Bath play Rugby on the radio at the mo so I've managed to jump on here for a change!!!!

We've had sunshine and showers here today really and yes its pretty cold - was really windy yesterday! Can't believe its actually may it feels more like February or March!!!!

I've got a stinking headache today which isn't nice esp with a whinging annoying 5 year old getting under my feet!!!!

Can't believe this time tomorrow I'll have had my dating scan!! WooHoo!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck tomorrow wilsmum, cant wait to see ur piccie!! Mines on thursday im so excited! :happydance: I dont get on here much at weekend either and by the time i come on i normally have around 4 pages to catch up on but it has been very quite on here?! This has been my first proper chance to get on here and sit down and relax. I feel exausted tho and so so so tired! zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## till bob

hey everyone it is quiet today well im feelin ok ms seems to have gone but i tend to feel abit sicky at nite so hardly ever have tea just pickin at things havent had much of an apetite really since finding out i was pregnant. good luck tomoro wilsmum with scan wish mine was tomoro iv got another 3 weeks yet feels like forever and good look kerrianne with urs on thursday lookin forward to seein pics xxxx


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Laies :hi:

I have been for my private NT scan today, which went very well :)

But I have been dated at 12 +2 so my due date has been changed to 27/11. 

Kerriann can you change my date for me please - I obviously want to stay in here with you lovely ladies, as I have been keeping a track of most of your journeys x

I have my NHS dating scan on Tuesday too, so get to see baby twice in a few days ;)


----------



## hodbert

Hi Ladies!

Its been a while since I posted on here as I had an EDD of 31st Dec so was chatting with the Jellybeans for a while. However my last scan gave me a date of 24th Dec so that puts me as a Dec Dreamer! I'm keep popping in and ouut of both though as I like to keep up with everyone's journeys. :hugs:

I have been feeling really ill the last few days, its pretty bad. I had some nausea (sp?) before that but have thrown up 5 times in last four days and every time I eat I feel terrible! Am also really tired all the time, am literally awake for two hours then need a nap! :blush: I know it's all worth it but I'll be pleased to feel a bit better, at least then I'll be able to leave the house for more than 10 minutes!

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Asilaria

25th for me!


----------



## Kerrieann

Have moved you mrsbling, lucky you,id love to get moved to an earlier date!!


----------



## mrsbling

lol, it was a suprise to me, I was planning my holidays from work and everything :) so will have to make a few minor adjustments to the dates ;)


----------



## Kerrieann

Thankyou tillbob. Ive not had an appetite really either, especially the last two weeks, ms seems better but i seem to get full up really quick! :shrug:

Hi hodbert, you must have a lot of posts to keep up with!! lol. Do you want me to change ur due date?? x

Congrats to asilaria! :yipee: will add you now x


----------



## hodbert

Kerrieann said:


> Hi hodbert, you must have a lot of posts to keep up with!! lol. Do you want me to change ur due date?? x

Hi Kerrieann, yes if you can change my date plz! And yes def a lot of posts to keep up with!!! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

So sorry to hear about the losses.

Sorry I've not been on much but like Ducky I am really struggling with the sickness. I am sick at least once a day but feel sick ALL the time. Nothing I do helps. Even if I wake in the middle of the night I feel sick. It's just awful. I've even got tablets from the doctors but they're not helping. yuk yuk yuk!! I know it's a good sign but it's exhausting and makes me feel miserable.

I had my dating scan on Friday and dates were spot on so I have been booked in for our CVS on the 3rd June.

Hope you're all well. 

:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

evening all! 

welcome to all the new ladies! 

So sorry to hear the sad news of the losses it's awful :hugs: xxxxx

I've not been on much over the weekend as been feeling pretty crappy with headaches still! I ended up having to take a paracetamol yesterday and another one today which I don't particularly like doing but they've been pretty bad so had to do something - mum said to stop being a martyr lol! 

My MS has eased up loads and finally getting an appetite back but struggling to find anything I want cos of my coeliac. I find I'm hungry, make something i want then I sit down to eat it and don't want it lol. 

I've noticed I'm starting to pee a lot more now too! And my nipples are still sensitive and sore and are darker in colour and huge lol xx


----------



## carla1234

So sorry to all about the sad news. It kills me to read knowing how it feels.

I have been laying low as well. My first scan isn't until June 1st so trying to stay away from all the pregnant stuff until then. Really looking forward to that though so we can relax a bit.

Hope everyone had a great weekend. I had an amazing sleep in this morning, and I hate for the week to start. I am so tired at work, and looking forward to a nice long weekend next weekend (Victoria Day Holiday here in Canada).


----------



## WILSMUM

Scan day today - not till half 3 though so think the day is really gonna drag!!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck today hun. Cant wait to see pics! I wish I was still having my dating scan today...still feeling uneasy!


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks hun - am excited but a bit worried too - you never know whats really going on there - my stomach is def growing and so is my uterus so fingers crossed everythings OK!

How r u doing hun? Anymore spotting?


----------



## Nessicle

good luck today Wilsmum!


----------



## mrsbling

I felt like that yesterday too Wilsmum, but the sonographer was lovely and very calming.

I am sure everything will be fine, and you will be back on here later showing us your lovely pictures x


----------



## Kerrieann

mrsbling ur pic is amazing!!! So cute! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> mrsbling ur pic is amazing!!! So cute! :happydance:

I agree that's a fab scan pic!!


----------



## mrsbling

Ahhh thanks - I was soooo nervous in the morning before we went - practically in tears, and DH didnt understand why (until I gave him a good talking to :rofl:).

.....But was delighted when we saw LO on the screen. I have my dating scan tomorrow too, so get more piccies too :)


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hello everyone,

havnt been on for ages, been feeling really crappy :( 

Also been freaking out a lot, because of all the problems we are facing this time im terrified of going to the 12wk scan in 4 wks and them saying there is no HB, so i booked a private scan for this friday just for HB check - £75, which OH thinks is expensive but is minimal to have my mind put at rest right?!?!

Wilsmum - good luck today x

:hugs: for all the losses x

xxx


----------



## bubblebubble1

oh and mrs bling, - love the scan pic xx


----------



## mrsbling

bubblebubble1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> havnt been on for ages, been feeling really crappy :(
> 
> Also been freaking out a lot, because of all the problems we are facing this time im terrified of going to the 12wk scan in 4 wks and them saying there is no HB, so i booked a private scan for this friday just for HB check - £75, which OH thinks is expensive but is minimal to have my mind put at rest right?!?!
> 
> Wilsmum - good luck today x
> 
> :hugs: for all the losses x
> 
> xxx


I think I would have done the same thing if I hadn't been sent for an early scan x

I paid for private NT scan which was £169 which was well worht it, as they spend loads of time with you answering all of your questions, not like the NHS where you feel a bit rushed. DH wants to go back there for more scans x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks Mrsbling. Also, we dont get anything included with ours as they usually only scan from 12 weeks but i explained the situation and they agreed, cant believe they cant even give us one pic!! Glad yours was so good, that sounds brilliant, I wish there was more choice where we are, its one or nothing. I hope they can answer some for us too, although i still dnt know whether to just brave it and cancel?!?!

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

bubblebubble1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> havnt been on for ages, been feeling really crappy :(
> 
> Also been freaking out a lot, because of all the problems we are facing this time im terrified of going to the 12wk scan in 4 wks and them saying there is no HB, so i booked a private scan for this friday just for HB check - £75, which OH thinks is expensive but is minimal to have my mind put at rest right?!?!
> 
> Wilsmum - good luck today x
> 
> :hugs: for all the losses x
> 
> xxx

totally understandable hun - I think 12 weeks is an awful long time to wait for a first scan. I don't know about you but the last 5 weeks since I found out I was pregnant have been the longest of my life! 

I paid £80 for a private scan at 8 weeks and it was the best £80 I've ever spent x


----------



## carla1234

bubblebubble1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> havnt been on for ages, been feeling really crappy :(
> 
> Also been freaking out a lot, because of all the problems we are facing this time im terrified of going to the 12wk scan in 4 wks and them saying there is no HB, so i booked a private scan for this friday just for HB check - £75, which OH thinks is expensive but is minimal to have my mind put at rest right?!?!
> 
> Wilsmum - good luck today x
> 
> :hugs: for all the losses x
> 
> xxx

My first scan is at 12 weeks too. Here in Canada if you are having a normal pregnancy you get one scan at around 18-20 weeks. I am only getting an early one because I had a chemical in March and my cycle wasn't back to normal when we conceived. 

Here all of the hospitals/doctors offices are ran by the government and there aren't any private places I can go to get an early one. I would have paid almost anything too!! 

Good luck. I am hating the wait.... but should be well worth it!


----------



## KatieDxb

Congrats on the scan mrsbling!!! 

Cant wait til Thurs for my next scan!!!


----------



## stacyd5555

Hi everyone! I had another scan this morning (last scan was at 4 weeks... although I thought I was at 6 weeks)... and things are progressing as they should... we even found out that there are definitely two distinctive sacs (they thought with the last scan it was one big sac) so at this point, it looks to indicate we are expecting twins! A bit in shock really, but very very excited as this was the first time I had a positive feeling coming out of a scan!

With this news, it actually looks like I am now due in the beginning of January, so I will need to leave you all and move in the the January Jellybeans group! Wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations on the twins Stacey - you must be delighted :) x


----------



## Nessicle

congratulations Stacy! Sad to see you go but H&H 9 months over with the January Jellybeans! xx


----------



## Missy85

lovely scan mrsbling! 
Good luck wilsmum! 
and congrats Stacy! Fab news!

I WANT CHOCOLATE all the time! I didnt really have a sweet tooth with Zack so maybe this one is a girl? hmmm

Got my MW appt tomorrow at last! hopefully the ball will get rolling!

has anyone had an early scan due to not knowing dates of LMP?

xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

im lucky i had a 6 week scan, but still, because i know its very high risk this time i want another one. I know its silly but i think im def gonna go. Thanks for all the comments too, ness and carla ur right i think it will be worth every penny xxx


----------



## vetmom

Congrats Stacey, that's such exciting news! My scan isn't for another 10 days, luckily my grandma is visiting for 7 of those days, I'm hoping that helps time pass. Now I'm hoping for twins! DH has always wanted to have 4 kids, and I always tell him, the only way we're having 4 i if they all come out at the same time!!
I had a great weekend, friends and family helped us plant over 250 trees in the yard. I'm exhausted, but quite proud of the accomplishment. Had a hard time remembering I was prego all of the time, DH busted me trying to lift wheelbarrow a couple of times. I'm just not used to being 'delicate'.
MS was kind to me most of the weekend, as long as I took my nap and drank lots of water. BB's are going through a growth spurt. Ouch!
Hope everyone else is having a good day. Good luck today Wilsmum!


----------



## hayz1981

Hi, I'm a bit late, but please can I join this thread? I'm due on 11th December!

xx


----------



## Mizze

Hi im in there just under the wire - my EDD is 31st December! 

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

Afternoon guys! :)

Well today I didn't get up until after 2pm and I'm already ready to hit the sack :haha:

No sick yesterday or today :) amazing! Although i still feel pretty poo it's nice not to be starting at toilet water.

I heard bubs hb on a doppler earlier :) hb was really strong too! Only found it for 15secs but it was still amazing. Every time I use it the placenta is louder and louder and appears to span a much larger space.

10 days until my NHS scan and Lady Gaga concert :)

I still have NO bump at all, if I eat a lot I bloat an awful lot and it's very uncomfortable but my stomach is still as flat as a pancake pretty much! Hope that this is just because of my muscles holding it back and not because bubs is small or anything :( I'm already worried about this due to my low BMI!

How is everyone else doing today?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats mizze and hayz1981,its never to late to join! Will add you both to the list now :yipee:

Congrats stacy! Wishing you a wonderful 9 months with the jellybeans! :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Bubble i definetly think its wort6h it with out a doubt! I payed 75 for one and agree it was the best £75 spent :happydance: xx


----------



## KatieDxb

Hi Kerrianne, please can you add me, 7th december.

Thanks


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi katie, corse i can, thought you looked new lol, ive got my scan on thursday too :yipee: x


----------



## bubblebubble1

ducky1502 said:


> I still have NO bump at all, if I eat a lot I bloat an awful lot and it's very uncomfortable but my stomach is still as flat as a pancake pretty much! Hope that this is just because of my muscles holding it back and not because bubs is small or anything :( I'm already worried about this due to my low BMI!
> 
> xxxxxxx

Hi Ducky - is this your first?

Dont worry, first time, its not usual to show until around 16-20 weeks, second time is alot earlier, i think around 14 weeks. I was desperate for my bump first time and i loved it. My SIL is absolutely tiny too, and she is 15 weeks with no bump at all yet. Its different for everyone.

Glad you havnt been sick anymore. I cant wait til i can hear the hb on my doppler!

xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Hi girls just popping on quick to let you know scan went well and they've moved me forward 5 days so now due 28th Nov (please can you change me Kerrie!?) and please can I stay a Dreamer?

My uterus is still a bit tilted so my pics aren't as clear as Mrsblings and bubs was feeling camera shy and hiding his/her face with its hands!! I will get the pics scanned and posted on here soon- just gotta feed DS first!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Aww congrats willsmum, glad everything went well! :yipee: Ill change ur dates, i bet the pics still lovely cant wait to see xx


----------



## ducky1502

bubblebubble1 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I still have NO bump at all, if I eat a lot I bloat an awful lot and it's very uncomfortable but my stomach is still as flat as a pancake pretty much! Hope that this is just because of my muscles holding it back and not because bubs is small or anything :( I'm already worried about this due to my low BMI!
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Hi Ducky - is this your first?
> 
> Dont worry, first time, its not usual to show until around 16-20 weeks, second time is alot earlier, i think around 14 weeks. I was desperate for my bump first time and i loved it. My SIL is absolutely tiny too, and she is 15 weeks with no bump at all yet. Its different for everyone.
> 
> Glad you havnt been sick anymore. I cant wait til i can hear the hb on my doppler!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

It is my first pregnancy and I get jealous of all the ladies on the bump pic thread who are on their first and have a little belly or a bit of flab lol. My stomach still looks the same. I guess it doesn't help that I have lost weight due to MS.


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> Hi girls just popping on quick to let you know scan went well and they've moved me forward 5 days so now due 28th Nov (please can you change me Kerrie!?) and please can I stay a Dreamer?
> 
> My uterus is still a bit tilted so my pics aren't as clear as Mrsblings and bubs was feeling camera shy and hiding his/her face with its hands!! I will get the pics scanned and posted on here soon- just gotta feed DS first!!!!

:happydance: glad the scan went well :)

Looks like you are due the day after me in November now lol - Looking forward to see the piccies x


----------



## KatieDxb

Kerrieann said:


> Hi katie, corse i can, thought you looked new lol, ive got my scan on thursday too :yipee: x

Thanks!!!

Yes, i saw you have one on Thurs too!!! Mines 11.30am, (which is 8.30am UK time). I cant wait, mixed emotions, excited but also nervous.

Good luck!


----------



## till bob

hi wilsmum so gald ur scan went well but also very jealous u r futher gone than u thought lol hope that happens to me which i doubt i can always hope lookin forward to seein scan pic been thinkin of u today lol xx


----------



## Kerrieann

tilbob im jealous too :haha: ive already been put back 5 days and dreading getting put back further on thursday, that will be soooo annoying!! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

KatieDxb said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Hi katie, corse i can, thought you looked new lol, ive got my scan on thursday too :yipee: x
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Yes, i saw you have one on Thurs too!!! Mines 11.30am, (which is 8.30am UK time). I cant wait, mixed emotions, excited but also nervous.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Mines at 11.45!! Im so excited, do you think ur dates will change? Im thinking mine shouldnt as already had a scan at 7 weeks but dreading being put back again!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Think I've got yr 5 days then Kerrie!! Can't believe it means I must have o'd on cycle day 9 if not earlier!!!!

Have attached a couple of the pics from my scan 12+1!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kerrieann

Gorgeous pics, just seen them on facebook!! Sooo cute!! x


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks hun!
Just changed my tickers and I've gone from a lime to a plum in a day!!!!


----------



## till bob

haha ur so luckly ur scan pic is dead cute to cant wait for mine was that ur first scan u or have u had an early one how can ur dates change did u know the date of ur last period xxx


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> tilbob im jealous too :haha: ive already been put back 5 days and dreading getting put back further on thursday, that will be soooo annoying!! :haha:

i know im soooooo hopin i dont get put bk il be heartbroken as its already bloody draggin lol i havent had a scan at all yet so cant wait for my 12 weeks xx


----------



## KellyC75

Such a cute scan picture...:flower:


----------



## ducky1502

I cant wait to get my scan pic next thurs :) and compare it to the pic of my little blob at 7wks!

Surely it won't be long until we see a feb babies thread set up?! It was so weird thinking that at 10 wks I was alreadt 1/4 of the way through!


----------



## WILSMUM

till bob said:


> haha ur so luckly ur scan pic is dead cute to cant wait for mine was that ur first scan u or have u had an early one how can ur dates change did u know the date of ur last period xxx

I had a scan at 7 weeks and they agreed with me on dates then but everythings soo tiny its hard to get accurate measurements and plus I have a tilted uterus so that made it even harder to see and get measurements!!

Yes my LMP was 26th Feb and I usually have pretty regular cycles (between 26 and 29 days) and O between day 11 and 15 but I must have o'd a lot earlier that cycle!! I know my last period was very light and very short so maybe that had something to do with it!!!!


----------



## Missy85

lovely scan pic wilsmum!! and woohoo going from a lime to a plum in a day!! x


----------



## Starry Night

How did we get on the second page??

Well, I've had an eventful weekend. Dh and I got into a big car accident on Friday that involved several cars on the highway. Since we're still in the midst of dealing with things I can't get into details but we both feel lucky to escape with minor aches and pains. I didn't get any scans done but after going to the ER and talking to my obyn over the phone it really seems that my baby is OK. I've had no cramps, bruises, seat-belt marks or spotting so for now I'm assuming Lil Peanut is still kickin' around. I'm more concerned about possible brain or physical damage but I'm hoping for the best. Only 2 1/2 weeks until my next scan.


----------



## Maria14

Hello all,
Just joining all of you 'December Dreamers'! Our date is December 17th. I haven't had any scans yet or any dates for scans set either. Congrats to everyone on here!!


----------



## Mincholada

Hi, I'm very new to this board but I'm a December Dreamer as well. According to my iPhone App *lol* my EDD is 11. December 2010. I haven't seen a doctor yet due to living in the USA with no health insurance and having to pay everything in cash :(, so I'm waiting another 12 days until I'm 12 weeks! We're very excited for our little Kruemel (German for a small crumb ;) ) to get here!!!


----------



## stacyd5555

mrsbling said:


> Congratulations on the twins Stacey - you must be delighted :) x

Very excited! The doctor did say that because it still is quite early, there is a possibility that it may end up only being one, but have another scan scheduled in two weeks to confirm everything and to make sure there is/are yolk sacs.

Can barely handle the wait!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats maria and mincholada, will add you both on now :yipee: Love when we get new dreamers! :happydance:

Cant believe we got on 2nd page too, think its coz we are starting to tell people now so have more people to talk to about our pregnancies so maybe dont feel the need to come on here so much?? Hopefully it will pick up now that alot of us have scans coming up!


----------



## ducky1502

Hello ladies!!

I can't believe I'm 10 and a half weeks now, only 9 days until my scan! I hope it all goes this quickly :haha:

How is everyone? I threw up a ton of stomach acid about half an hr ago, I cried when it came out my nose because it hurt so much :( not nice!


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh ducky that sounds terrible :( - hope you feel better soon. I am a nightmare when it comes to being sick and I :cry: lol.

I bet the time will fly to your scan - before you know it you will be waking up on the morning ready to go ;)


----------



## Missy85

aww ducky i feel your pain, i had awful heartburn with Zack! luckily this time i havent felt anything! hopefully i wont either!!

MW today woohoo! though ill probably walk in say yeah im pregnant and she will send me back on my way lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Ducky bless ya. I cry too when I'm sick which is at least once a day.

I just have to sit as still as possible to avoid throwing up all day - it's very frustrating!!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm back, havent been around for a few days as haven't been feeling very well at all! Had a stinking cold and the tonsilitus wiped me out. How is everyone??

Anyone else noticed a loss of symptoms at 9 weeks? I feel fine til I eat and then I feel a bit sick but apart from that I feel "normal" again now??


----------



## spencerbear

Hi 

Sorry ive not been around. But what with working, feeling sick and tired constantly i dont have the energy to load the laptop.

Have my 1st midwife appointment friday at exactly 9 weeks. Just keep thinking that only 3 more weeks after that and hopefully i will see my little bean again, cant stop worrying if everything ok though.

sorry to hear about the loses :hugs:

But great news for the scans :kiss:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive started to feel a little normal again too, was worried at first but think its normal. Been getting horrible pains tho had them all day yesterday and just started getting them again, cant work out if its to do with my bowels or not tho? Anyone else getting this? xx


----------



## Sherri81

I haven't been coming on much. I'm just getting a bit nervous now. This is the 3rd time out of the 7 times that I have made it this far, so I have 2 weeks left to go before it becomes the 2nd time I've made it this far in a pregnancy. Just really getting very nervous as that landmark approaches. I have a scan in 2 hours. Hoping it's good news. Trying to reassure myself that since I just heard the heartbeat 4 days ago, I should be fine. Still feeling nauseous an awful lot. Have never been nauseous this far into a pregnancy before. With Greg, my nausea went around 9 weeks, same with the other pregnancies. Am also having terrible insomnia, as well as hot flashes. I can't handle any amount of heat, which should make the coming summer just brilliant! I can't even walk into the grocery store without instantly becoming covered in sweat, and all the stores here have A/C so I have no clue as to what that's all about. Generally, this pregnancy is taking more out of me than any of the others.


----------



## Kerrieann

I would take it all as good signs then sherri that its all so different! Good luck for ur scan im sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

I've had some pains and when I've been to the loo its eased them or theyve gone completely so possbily?


----------



## Nessicle

wilsmum so glad the scan went well what a lovely piccie!!!xx


----------



## Nessicle

i threw up badly yesterday afternoon :( had to come home from work - I am a very violent vomiter is anyone else? All the blood vessels broke in my face and it swelled up from the blood rushing to my face I looked like elephant man! There was so much swelling round my eyes I could barely see and everyone at work was really worried they'd never seen anyone with broken blood vessels before surely I can't be the only one that happens to....??

Think I threw up cos of the veg sushi I ate for lunch as haven't been sick since, had a headache and sore eyes most of the day though but managed to eat and drink a bit to day! 

On a plus, i found bubs hb really quickly with my doppler today! I sat and listened to it for a few minutes it was lovely - I needed reassurance after my horrendous vomiting session yesterday lol!


----------



## Kerrieann

what is veg sushi? :sick: i thought it was bad when i was sick but that sounds awful ness, really feel for you :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Kerrie it's just the sushi rolls with cucumber, peppers and stuff in rather than fish - pretty bland so thought it'd be ok but clearly not ha ha!

Yeah it wasn't very pleasant - it actually scares me being sick cos of what happens it's like all the blood rushes forward and swells my face I thought I was gonna pass out :( x


----------



## till bob

oh my god iv just been cuttin hubbys hair and i felt the baby move its wasnt a flutter either it actually made me jump now im abit confused as im not even 10 weeks yet could this really of happened im thinkin maybe im futher gone than i thought lol u can always live in hope cant u wat r ur thoughts please help it could have been anythin else cud it im sure xx


----------



## Kerrieann

This is ur second?? you do feel baby earler but even at ten weeks its rare and would only be a flutter? More likely you would be further along, when is ur scan? xx


----------



## WILSMUM

whereabouts did you feel it? could it have been a bit of wind? and is this yr first till bob?
I've not felt anything yet just a bit of wind gurgling about and this is my 2nd!!

I've got a horrible checty cough at the moment and sometimes when I cough I get a really bad sharp pain low down in my abdomen/pelvis! I think its just muscles twinges but its a bit scarey so am finding I have to almost bend double now hen i cough so it doesn't hurt!!!

My bellys still sore from where I had the scan yesterday - again it was still quite low, on my c-section scar, so think i'm feeling bruised there from the pressure she put on my scar! Am really worried about how it'll feel as I get bigger and it stretches! I have a little scar in my belly button too from the lap & dye I had in Nov and thats sore already!!!

I am really fnacying fish fingers, pasta and cheese sauce for my dinner - does that sound a bit of a strange combination? Mayb I'm starting to get cravings!!! Lol!!! I don't remember really having any with DS!


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> This is ur second?? you do feel baby earler but even at ten weeks its rare and would only be a flutter? More likely you would be further along, when is ur scan? xx

yeh its my second my scans not for 3 weeks today just spoke to my sis she said she felt her second move at 13 weeks and it was an actual kick im just so shocked but u cant mistake somethin like that can u!! it made me jump my belly felt really hard after 2 xx


----------



## louise1302

hi everyone hope your all well, 2 weeks today til my scan it feels like ages away :(

ive had quite a good day today not really felt to sick for a change

hope everyone is feeling good xxx


----------



## till bob

WILSMUM said:


> whereabouts did you feel it? could it have been a bit of wind? and is this yr first till bob?
> I've not felt anything yet just a bit of wind gurgling about and this is my 2nd!!
> 
> I've got a horrible checty cough at the moment and sometimes when I cough I get a really bad sharp pain low down in my abdomen/pelvis! I think its just muscles twinges but its a bit scarey so am finding I have to almost bend double now hen i cough so it doesn't hurt!!!
> 
> My bellys still sore from where I had the scan yesterday - again it was still quite low, on my c-section scar, so think i'm feeling bruised there from the pressure she put on my scar! Am really worried about how it'll feel as I get bigger and it stretches! I have a little scar in my belly button too from the lap & dye I had in Nov and thats sore already!!!
> 
> I am really fnacying fish fingers, pasta and cheese sauce for my dinner - does that sound a bit of a strange combination? Mayb I'm starting to get cravings!!! Lol!!! I don't remember really having any with DS!

i have exactly the same wen i sneeze or cough it worries me a little but feels better to know someone else has it 2 the feelin was just below my bellybutton no sure it wasnt wind xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah ive heard alot of women say they have felt it at 13/14 weeks with 2nd. If its not wind or twinges then surely you must be further along? would be great if you are!! :happydance: Ive thought i felt flutters for the past week but am unsure :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

Had another scan today due to some bleeding and everything is perfect. Baby is measuring spot on 9+4.

Im getting excited now, Just over 2 weeks till my propper dating scan.


----------



## Kerrieann

wilsmum i get that pain when i cough or sneeze sometimes, it really scares me! Also sometimes when im laying in bed on my side, i turn over and get an awful stitch like pain in my side, i keel over its that painful :shrug: :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

sounds like you may be further along till bob how exciting! 

Wils I get those sharp pains when I sneeze and cough and stuff! they do freak you out!


----------



## ducky1502

Ness I know how you feel, sometimes when I'm being sick it feels like my eyes are going to pop out of my head, i come out in a huge rash and the pressure makes my nose bleed :( and if I'm sick when I have a full stomach it's so projectile and violent it bouces back OUT of the toilet! YUK!

I haven't been sick since my stomach acid incident this morning and I don't feel to bad right now apart from struggling to keep my eyes open :(

Me and OH want to book a hol for beginning of june, a last abroad hol just the two of us. Just something cheap, all inclusive and in europe but all the good deals seem to be on family resorts. Don't know if our last kid free hol should be at a kid friendly place.... but we shall see. We probably shouldn't be spending the money because we need to save to move house as well as actually pay for everything to do with the baby!


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> Ness I know how you feel, sometimes when I'm being sick it feels like my eyes are going to pop out of my head, i come out in a huge rash and the pressure makes my nose bleed :( and if I'm sick when I have a full stomach it's so projectile and violent it bouces back OUT of the toilet! YUK!
> 
> I haven't been sick since my stomach acid incident this morning and I don't feel to bad right now apart from struggling to keep my eyes open :(
> 
> Me and OH want to book a hol for beginning of june, a last abroad hol just the two of us. Just something cheap, all inclusive and in europe but all the good deals seem to be on family resorts. Don't know if our last kid free hol should be at a kid friendly place.... but we shall see. We probably shouldn't be spending the money because we need to save to move house as well as actually pay for everything to do with the baby!

Im going away tomorrow :D

Id pick a child frendly, its not going to be roudy or overly noisy. Our hotel is more for the "older" couple but we love it cos we can have a quiet drink in the hotel or go find some thing more lively if we want.


----------



## ducky1502

Ohhh wow lozzy how exciting :) where are you going?


----------



## lozzy21

Ibiza :D

I havent been able to get excited after the bleed i had but now i know everything is ok im getting giddy :D:D:D:D


----------



## ducky1502

I was looking at ibiza... we're big cyprus fans but I'm not sure how I'd cope with a 5hr flight if I still had morning sickness.


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Ness I know how you feel, sometimes when I'm being sick it feels like my eyes are going to pop out of my head, i come out in a huge rash and the pressure makes my nose bleed :( and if I'm sick when I have a full stomach it's so projectile and violent it bouces back OUT of the toilet! YUK!
> 
> I haven't been sick since my stomach acid incident this morning and I don't feel to bad right now apart from struggling to keep my eyes open :(
> 
> Me and OH want to book a hol for beginning of june, a last abroad hol just the two of us. Just something cheap, all inclusive and in europe but all the good deals seem to be on family resorts. Don't know if our last kid free hol should be at a kid friendly place.... but we shall see. We probably shouldn't be spending the money because we need to save to move house as well as actually pay for everything to do with the baby!

aww hun that sounds aweful too - yeah thats what my eyes feel like it's horrendous my face actually went numb cos of all the pressure :( 

I had a full stomach too so hear you on the projectile lol it's disgusting :sick: 

hol sounds good - we're not going abroad cos of the baby but hope to go away for a long weekend to the Lakes or something!


----------



## till bob

Nessicle said:


> sounds like you may be further along till bob how exciting!
> 
> Wils I get those sharp pains when I sneeze and cough and stuff! they do freak you out!

im hopin so iv got 3 weeks to wait for my scan yet tho just gona keep an eye out see if i feel anythin like that again iv just typed it in to google and it does say ppl can feel it from about 10 weeks xxxx


----------



## lozzy21

I love ibiza, this will be the second time we have been. We allways go just before the super clubs open to everywhere else is open but its not full of kids (i mean 17/18 year olds, funny cos im only 22:rofl:) Its a gorgeous island and wasted on the clubs.

This is our hotel https://www.bellamarhotel.com/


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it's not unheard of I've read that too! Would be ace to be out of first tri quicker though hey lol?!


----------



## ducky1502

Looks lovely lozzy! I agree, I'm a big ayia napa fan and like to go before or after the clubbing season kicks in. Beautiful white beaches and lovely people. This is making me want to go on holiday even more now :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Do it!!!

It may be your last chance for a holiday with just you and OH for a while.


----------



## ducky1502

You're right, just need to find a good deal. We're happy so long as we have food, sun, sea and somewhere to sleep :)


----------



## lozzy21

Eeeeeeekkkk :D Right i better go get some packing done.


----------



## WILSMUM

sounds to me like yr further along till bob - this is my 2nd and bubs is still most def down low and nowhere near my belly button!!!!!

And baby brains kicked in - someone said they might visit The Lakes - thats near where I live!!!! Its a lovely part of the country - DH and I honeymooned there, 2 weeks after getting home he'd moved up here and 3 weeks after that DS and I followed!!!!


----------



## bevjepson

Hi I am due on the 20th December but not yet confirmed by scan


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> sounds to me like yr further along till bob - this is my 2nd and bubs is still most def down low and nowhere near my belly button!!!!!
> 
> And baby brains kicked in - someone said they might visit The Lakes - thats near where I live!!!! Its a lovely part of the country - DH and I honeymooned there, 2 weeks after getting home he'd moved up here and 3 weeks after that DS and I followed!!!!

It was me who said we might visit the lakes! :flower: we just want to get away for a long weekend before bubs comes!


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh stop talking about holidays - Its making me jealous lol. We used to go the Maldives around Christmas time for the last 4 or 5 years so this year its going to be a big change :) but lovely as we will have LO to keep us busy lol.

We will have to book something for 2011 and 2012 but dont think it will be fair for LO to go on a long haul flight, so may have to look closer to home.....was thinking of using James Villas - has anyone used them before?


----------



## mrsbling

Oh and I had my NHS scan today. They didnt tell me what the heart rate was or anything so really glad that I had the private NT scan - and the blood tests came back as brillant (same as a 27 year old - and I am 37 :) ) :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats great news mrsbling!

We are going butlins in 4 weeks, havnt been before but didnt want to fly when preggars, going abroad next year and will have two to take, our last hol abroad was just us two 4 years ago!


----------



## cho

Hi everyone, how are you all. 
I had midwife round today she did my bloods ect and tied to find bubs hb but said would prob be too early and she was right :(
I have scan 2 weeks today cant wait bubs will be big then :)
i have date for 20 weeks scan now too.
Kerri is it thurs you have yours hun?


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all.
> I had midwife round today she did my bloods ect and tied to find bubs hb but said would prob be too early and she was right :(
> I have scan 2 weeks today cant wait bubs will be big then :)
> i have date for 20 weeks scan now too.
> Kerri is it thurs you have yours hun?

The next two weeks will fly by for you, and before you know it you will be heading to the hospital for the scan and smiling at LO on the screen :)


----------



## cho

yer hopefully, i just wanna see the difference from last scan will be amazing, im not concerned of not hearing hb.
I feel bit tender were uterus is now though were she was prodding around but i have heard thats normal too:shrug: x


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi charlotte, yeah my scans on thursday i cant wait! I havnt tried for heartbeat yet incase its too early  im all tender there too but had no prodding :shrug:


----------



## peaches31

hello everyone! please forgive me. i havent been on in a long time. i have been extremely emotional lately. crying over everything and dont feel like doing anything. something really funny happened though....5 years ago i moved here to montana from pennsylvania so all my other pregnancy where at a different hospital. i called that hospital to see if i could get records of my other pregnancies for my new doctor. after 30 min. on the phone the lady tells me they have records on my children being born but no records of me ever being there!:wacko:i told her WOW! those where some really wierd dreams i must of had then!:haha:so anyway they are still searching.

my due date has been changed to dec. 20 now!
i am not worrying as much these days. now im more anxious to find out boy or girl! it seems like forever until i can find out!:growlmad:


----------



## lozzy21

My holiday was booked in june last year and baby wasent planned.

Has any one noticed a change in the shape to there tummy? Im a big girl so i wont have a bump for a while but its deffinatly more rounder than it was


----------



## Nessicle

Nice to seeyou Charlotte! I have my scan on 3 June is yours on 1 June? 

Lozzy I've always had a flat tum and mine is defo more rounded!


----------



## Starry Night

My uterus area is tender too but I don't know how much of it is from the baby and how much is from my car accident. Last night I noticed I haven't had sensitive boobs since the crash on Friday but this morning I felt the familiar tugs and pinches down there and my uterus feels bigger than a week ago so Lil Peanut must be still growing in there.

My next scan is June 4 and my 20 week scan is July 13 though I'll technically be 19 weeks.


----------



## Sherri81

Just got back from my scan. Everything looks good still. Was hard to get a clear pic as the baby was squirming quite a bit. And just before she tried to freeze the frame for a crown rump measurement, the baby popped up like it was on a trampoline. It did that like 5 more times, so we never did get a clear view of it. So no pic for me. Trying to decide now about the cerclage. She wanted to do it next week, but I don't think I'm ready for it. I would have to stop the heparin a full day before the surgery, but because I do my needle at 6pm, it would really be closer to 48 hours before I could restart my heparin. The only way to do it without stopping the heparin is to put me under, which she doesn't want to do. So now she is looking into a heparin with a shorter lifetime. That way I won't be without for so long, and then they can do the surgery with an epidural.

She said my insomnia is probably due to some nerves acting up, so we have to keep our eye on that.

I go back in 2 weeks again which is when we'll book the surgery.


----------



## ducky1502

I can't wait to see everyone's 12wk scan pics :) :) :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Can I be changed to the 9th Please

xxx


----------



## stacey_

infortunately, ive lost bubba... no heartbeat detected at 9 weeks had a D&C xxx


----------



## spencerbear

So sorry for your lose stacey, my heart goes out to you :hugs:


----------



## cho

sorry to hear that stacey xx


----------



## Nessicle

so sorry to hear of your loss stacy hugs and thinking of you xxx


----------



## KatieDxb

Sad news Stacey. :-(
x x x


----------



## Kerrieann

stacy im so so sorry :hugs: :hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## stacey_

you ladies are fab thanks so much for the hugs and the best of luck with your bubs xoxo


----------



## - Butterfly -

So sorry Stacey. Get lots of rest :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

so sorry stacey :hug:


----------



## Brown eyes

December 31st for me! How weird, that was my due date but I popped out 1 day early :haha:

Can't wait to get to the all important 12 week point, only another 4 weeks to go!


----------



## cdejdemommy

I'm from January but I just wanted to say CONGRATS to Nessicle!!! We were over at TTC together and I didn't realize you got your BFP!!


----------



## peaches31

im so very sorry stacey!:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

cdejdemommy said:


> I'm from January but I just wanted to say CONGRATS to Nessicle!!! We were over at TTC together and I didn't realize you got your BFP!!

Aww thank you sweetie! Only 2 weeks til that all important 12 week mark now :happydance: and congratulations to you too!! So happy you got your bfp :hugs: xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: Sorry stacy


----------



## KellyC75

stacey_ said:


> infortunately, ive lost bubba... no heartbeat detected at 9 weeks had a D&C xxx


So very sorry to read your tragic news....Do take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Hi charlotte, yeah my scans on thursday i cant wait! I havnt tried for heartbeat yet incase its too early  im all tender there too but had no prodding :shrug:

Wishing you the very best of luck for your scan tommorow....:flower:


----------



## till bob

good luck tomoro kerrieann be thinkin of u keep us posted xxx


----------



## Nessicle

good luck tomorrow Kerrieann!!xx

heard bubs hb again tonight :happydance: does the baby move at around my point? I know I can't feel it yet but I think it does move doesnt it? 

I kept getting the hb then it would move lol so I had to readjust where the doppler was and the same would happen. I laid still for a bit on the bed and then found it consistently


----------



## misspeach24

I'm due December 5th!

At the moment 11 weeks and healthy


----------



## lolly25

Hi all 
Ive not been on here for ages as was waiting to get past the 11 week milestone that i mmc at last time:cry:. Had my booking in scan yesterday all went fantastic, baby gorgeous and strong heartbeat im on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:. My due date has been changed from 7th December to the 3rd December :happydance::happydance:

Pic of my gorgeous babe x x :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mincholada

aaaaawwww lolly, that's brilliant!!!!! congratulations!!! :)


----------



## carla1234

Lolly thats a beautiful picture! Congrats!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi all.. hope everything is going well and smoothly :) and the bumps are very slowly starting to grow...
Finally my MS has subsided so much that I am starting to feel great :) I hope it's only a good sign. Bbs are still sore etc so I know something is still going on :)

xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Good luck today Kerrie - let us know how it all goes!

Gorgeous pic Lolly! Congrats xXx

I am super tired today - had a bit of a disturbed night - weird dream about bubs - I dreamt I was meant to be having a c-section but bubs decided to come earlier so had a quick easy natural birth but i'd not seen it and was walking down the road with a friend pushing the pushchair - went shopping in co-op and thought it strange that no one noticed I'd had bubs! Went home and bubs was asleep so left in pushchair only for DH to come home and say oh u've had it then, poke about and wake it up so i went and got it out only to find a 3 month old boy with teeth coming through!!!! Oh yeah and my bump went away straight after having it and I was back to my pre preg size straight away!!!

Was very strange!


----------



## Missy85

sorry to hear your news stacey xx

great picture lolly!! 

Im really tired at the mo, waking up every hour in the night no clue why!! cant even blame zack hehe

got my Scan date and booking appt through today wooohoo!! 5 weeks to go!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

hello ladies, 

sorry I've been lying low - I've been reading. Physically feeling just fine, no sickness etc...no change there. Emotionally battered - hoping n praying baby is ok etc. 

Hope all is well with u ladies! I have my bookin appt with midwife today - minus bloods because I got them to take them all at hospital last week since they were stickin pins in me for a full blood count lol!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lolly25 - Love the pic!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Hey everyone!

Well my MS appears to have lifted slightly, only been sick once in 5 days so far and just FEEL sick instead. I even managed to get out with OH yesterday for lunch and to go look at new cars :) by the end of the day I physically hurt everywhere though and I was SO exhausted. 

Good luck Kerrie with your scan :) mine is a wk today :) yay!!

Keep finding hb with doppler which is amazingly reasssuring.


----------



## Mizze

Stacey, im so sorry. :hug:

Lolly - fabulous picture :)

Ducky, nevermind hon, feeling it aint as bad as being it. I feel it more or less constantly but at least I know what goes down stays down! :)

Good luck Kerrie! 

I have an early scan tomorrow and im trying really hard not to stress about it, its hard when all the ones ive ever had have been bad news.

Really fancy a doppler but if I couldnt find hb (which at this date would be often) then I think it could do me more harm than good. 

Mizze


----------



## peaches31

hello everyone! i am getting blood taken tomorrow. this is the first time so im wondering how long it takes to get the results?


----------



## ducky1502

peaches31 said:


> hello everyone! i am getting blood taken tomorrow. this is the first time so im wondering how long it takes to get the results?

I had my first lot of blood taken at my booking in appt at 6+4 and I don't get the results until my 15wk appt. I think they usually only contact you if there is anything major to worry about, otherwise they just wait until your next mw appt. Or thats what they do where I live anyway.


----------



## ducky1502

Mzze - in my opinion I wouldn't get a doppler until at least 9wks. I'm not a big worrier and just thought I would be fine if I couldn't find the hb but I did hve a little panic when i couldn't find it at about 9+5.


----------



## peaches31

that seems long to wonder about the results but i think your right! my mom always tells me no news is good news!


----------



## till bob

hi all hope everyones ok today well i got home earlier and have got my maternity excemption card already for free perscriptions and that anyone else got theres xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

no i've not had mine yet!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all! 

I've got my maternity exemption card too got it over a week ago now! I had to ask the midwife via text about the form she's supposed to fill in though cos she didnt do it at booking-in! 

Feeling very emotional today, me and OH seem to be bickering constantly so I'm feeling rubbish. Also my eyes sting from crying and I'm stuck at work for the next 3 hours til 5.30pm boo!! 

Sickness wise apart from a few waves of nausea here and there it seems to be lifting :happydance: get a bit queasy if I havent eaten and I need to eat every couple of hours - little and often though! I'm addicted to fruit smoothies (not the yoghurty ones just frozen fruit smoothies or ice based ones). Anyone else have a hard time eating warm food? My tummy seems to prefer cold foods. 

xx


----------



## KatieDxb

Hi all,

Just to share some good news...

Had a great scan today, should be 11+2, came up 12 - which is reassurance for those whos dates were out on first scans....i was over a week out on the first three sans and now suddenly caught up and gone past!!!!! Like Lolly my dates have moved a bit 7th to the 2nd, but gynae says between 2nd and 7th!!!

Bubba was bouncing around, heart beating away at 169bpm!!

For those of you who are worried about symptoms dropping off...mine stopped at 9 weeks, nausea, sickness all feeling of pg gone except for the sore boobs, but the pg is doing really weel, so there we go, stop worrying 

DH DS and i are off on a mini break now for a few days, wishing the same happy outcomes for the rest...

Kerrianne how did your scan go today?


----------



## Nessicle

that's great news katie!! Do you have a piccie of todays scan? or is that it on your avatar? 

I think my scan will date me further - my 8 week scan put me at 7+4 rather than 7+6 so was only two dates out and he said not to bother changing dates for the sake of two days. But just have a feeling it will date me a few days further on - wishful thinking perhaps...? lol


----------



## ducky1502

Just a really random rant...........

Me and OH are looking to move to the market town where my parents, sisters and grandmother live as we currently live half an hr away and I want to be near them when LO arrives. 

We want to have moved by end of august to give us time to properly settle, sort the house out and so I can actually help to move before I get too big! A town that 6 months ago had LOADS to rent has now gone deadly quiet, all the rental properties have either gone, are too expensive or have now been put on the market to sell! Plus we have a dog and finding a rental place that allows dogs is bloody difficult.

I found a house and saw it with my mum (about 24hrs after it came on the market) and arranged to go back the next day with OH so he could see it. I had already decided we should take it but obv couldn't just go ahead without OH seeing it. The next thing I know I get a phone call saying another couple had looked at it and had taken it!!!!! I was so upset. A house has come up today and allow dogs :) and I've arranged to see it with my mum tomorrow morning. It's too expensive but my parents have said they will help us out until OH starts his new job earning more money. If this house is right I'm putting my application in there and then :haha: no one will be taking this one from under me!

What a strange rant lol, better than going over and over it in my head!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I know that feelin Ducky, we saw a great house n it got taken...so we actually got a house across the road. Now that house is empty again - we could've had it and stayed. Can't be bothered moving again after 6 months though. 

I'll cross everything that you get it :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi everyone how are you all today? Had my scan it was amazing! :happydance: Bbay was waving at us and kicking around every where :happydance: Hopefully the pics have come out!
I got put 5 days ahead to my first original lmp date so im now the 1st december again!


----------



## Kerrieann

Katie im so glad ur scan went well too :happydance: Ill move ur date for you xx


----------



## KatieDxb

Great scans, yours are awesome!!! So happy for you, dont you feel on top of the world today!!! I cant stop smiling!!! 

Ed to add, yes my avatar is my most recent scan, a bit blurred, but had a great view during the scan!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah thanks hun, yeah am on top of the world today! Have been round showing my mum and the in-laws :happydance: xx


----------



## KatieDxb

I had to do my update via skype to show mum and in Inlaws, and then emailed them the scans, not quite the same but they are still excited beyond belief, they will now be fighting over who comes and visits us in Dubai and when, they will all want to be as near my due date as possible, but DS was 2 months premmie so i reckon they will all miss out again!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lol bless them, hopefully you wont have another premmie tho, that must have been hard :hugs: You might even go over 2 weeks with this one hehe


----------



## ducky1502

What LOVELY pics kerrie :) yay!!!!

One week today until mine :)


----------



## Nessicle

Ducky how annoying hun!! I wouldve been p***ed off too!! 

Kerrieann - OMG amazing scan piccies!! Sooo glad all went well! 

I have mine two weeks today :happydance: 

and I don't feel sick any more - in fact I'm frickin starving constantly!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw lovely pics!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Lovely pics Kerrie - can't believe they didn't date u further on than that - yr bub looks much bigger and more defined than mine!! Guess that must just be the difference in scanners though!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

She did say the range is like 7 days or something so maybe im 7 days more, but just think im having a big baby tbh, my son was a large baby


----------



## obe

Im December 30th!
xx


----------



## sammiwry

obe is the dog in your avater a boxer?!?

I got sent home from work today in extruiating pain, bless her my neighbour sorted out getting me and epu appointment as I was doubled up and balwing my eyes out. After a 2 hour wait to be squeezed in (I am not complaining I would have sat there all day and night to be fitted in!!) to see a little pebble with a happy beating heart :D. Pains are undiagnosed but she checked for signs of bleeding and there isn't any so have been told to keep off my feet for the next 3/4 days and if I'm in that much pain again to call them to go back straight back.


----------



## ducky1502

Sammiwry - Hope you're ok now and it's good to hear bubs is doing fine. Make sure you rest!!


----------



## louise1302

did anyones symptoms ease off at 8-9 weeks? for the last 2 days my ms has been much less, my boobs are still sore though

im worried


----------



## mrsbling

Lovely piccies Kerrieann x Bet you have been smiling ever since


----------



## mrsbling

Katie, glad your scan went well too - your piccies are lovely x


----------



## lolly25

Lovely pics kerrie x


----------



## nikki-lou25

louise - I think its normal for symptoms to come and go, personally I havent had any apart from bein sick once. I honestly think its ok for them to go...they may come back with avengance!


----------



## bubblebubble1

kerrie those pics are so clear!! Glad all is ok.

Loiuse - mine have done this too, although ms is back today :( x

Sammiwry - glad you and bubs are both ok x

Hope everone else is ok

xx


----------



## ducky1502

Louise I wouldn't worry about symptoms coming and going. A lot is happening right now and your body will be all over the place.

I just realised it's not only a week today until my scan but that night I'm also seeing lady gaga!! Wahoo :) Don't know how I'm going to cope because getting up at lunch time and pottering around the house is enough to knacker me out by 7pm.


----------



## Kerrieann

Sammi i bet that was sacry, im glad everything was ok though  Ive had horrible pains today but feel ok as seen baby. 

Louise mine wore off at 9/10 weeks and still arnt quite there, dont worry :hugs: xx


----------



## sammiwry

I've had no symptoms for the last week so was quite worried earlier. Was only me bursting into tears that made them send me home. Going to spend a long weekend with my feet up being looked after by DH an his parents.


----------



## till bob

oh my god kerrie ur scan pic is amazin so glad all was ok cant wait for mine seems like forever yet tho hope u feel better soon sammi just rest this weekend xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks tillbob, when is urs? It comes around really quickly :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

wow I am shattered tonight - I havent even had dinner because I cant be bothered doin ANYTHIN!!

13 days til my scan...and countin! 

How is everyone!?


----------



## till bob

not till 8th june but ill be 12 and half weeks then so hopin for a really clear pic just hope the time goes really quick just need to know bubs is ok xx


----------



## Kerrieann

That will fly by, and u will have lovely pics then two,especially if you get dated ahead of that!

Ive got my 20week scan through for 7th July!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow 7th July doesnt actually seem that far away, yet 2nd June seems to be coming so slowly. If that makes ANY sense


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow some great scan pics - really happy for you ladies.

Sickness does seem to have worn off a little except I still feel sick all day but generally only vomit once just before going to bed.

I haven't had a reassurance scan since last Tuesday - she said she would scan me up until 10 weeks but only if I was concerned about anything. My next scan is not until 2 weeks today when I have the CVS. I wondering whether to ask for a reasurrance scan next week?? 

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Beautiful scans everyone! Only 2 weeks until mine! Though that seems sooo long right now as I've been worried about my baby since the accident. But there's nothing saying anything is wrong so I'm hoping for the best.

I was scared since my breasts aren't really tender anymore but my mom told me that these sorts of symptoms often go away "...only to be replaced by new ones". I experienced one of the new ones last night: insomnia. I got so maddened by it that I gave up trying to sleep and watched the TV. My mom said the same happened to her and that she watched some pretty strange movies in her pregnant days. lol


----------



## WILSMUM

U've got yr next scan before me kerrie - mines a week later - 12th July!!!

Well after pretty much sailing through the last 12 weeks pretty much symptom free it seems that the heightened sense of smell, nausea and food aversions are starting to kick in again for me, this happened with DS as well!!! I took a violent dislike to the smell of vanilla last night, so bad I had to go for a walk to the shop till the smell went from the house!!
Its really humid here today and I feel really kinda claustrophobic! I've got a splitting headache and just don't want to do anything! I was gonna bake a cake but I don't think i could stand the smell of it baking!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals!! 

10 weeks today :happydance: :wohoo: :bunny: 

Sammi so sorry you had a rough day but relieved for ya that nothing was wrong with bubs! Happy 10 weeks to you too bump buddy!! 

I have noticed I haven't had any sickness really now for about 3 days - the odd wave of nausea mainly when I'm hungry but nowhere near like it was! So I'm very happy to be getting my appetite back though can't eat much in one sitting - I hav a few mouthfuls then I'm full and then starving in another hour lol! 

Still feeling very tired atm so will be glad for second tri for some more energy as there are lots of things I need to start sorting out. 

I have midwife on Tuesday for bloods and I have my 12 week scan in 13 days and Nikki - yep it's freaking dragging!! 

xx


----------



## ducky1502

That house I went to view this morning.... The one that came on YESTERDAY had gone by half 9 when I got there!!!!!! So frustrated. Didn't know whether to break down and cry on the spot or punch the estate agent in the face lol. So I decided to act mature! So gutted. This is the second time this has happened now. Plus I've been sick 3 times this morning :( apart from the gorgeous weather this is not a good day so far for me.


----------



## Nessicle

OMG how pants ducky! And so sorry you're feeling rubbish :hugs: 

Has anyone had some weird kind of pinching throbs if that makes sense?? I don't know whether it's just round ligament pain - it's sort of at the front but to the right side if that makes sense? freaking me out a bit. It's not painful really either just kinda weird - not had it before. Anyone had it?


----------



## vetmom

Great scan pics ladies. I've just got one more week to wait, DH just told me he got the morning off of work so he can come with. So excited!

No real symptoms to speak of, just exhausted. I've only worked 3 days this week and by yesterday I just fell into bed after work. I think I'll be a zombie when I get back to full time.

Ducky - best of luck with the house hunting. We went through that last year and it's very frustrating. The right house will come along eventually, it just requires more patience than I will ever have. I knew my real estate agent well, so punching her in the face was out of the question, but I know the feeling!!


----------



## rai

Yes. Ducky..those houses weren't meant to be. Hubby and I bought our 1st house in Oct. We placed an offer, got outbidded and sellers took the highest offer. That offer fell through, house got put back on the market and sellers took ours. So, in the end things will work out. You will find the house, at the price you want.. Just keep looking and be ready to place an offer if you see one you truly want. :hugs:


----------



## peaches31

Nessicle said:


> OMG how pants ducky! And so sorry you're feeling rubbish :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone had some weird kind of pinching throbs if that makes sense?? I don't know whether it's just round ligament pain - it's sort of at the front but to the right side if that makes sense? freaking me out a bit. It's not painful really either just kinda weird - not had it before. Anyone had it?

makes perfect sense to me! i have that too but mines more on the left side. im going to the dr. today and plan on asking about that. i will let you know if i find out anything!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks peaches!! It seems to have gone now so think it was defo round ligament pain! Didnt think it would start so early!


----------



## ducky1502

Thanks guy! I've chilled out now and I'm just waiting for the next house to come up :)

I have something to admit.... I was VERY naughty today! I went into Next to buy some new sunglasses because mine have just broken and I ended up wandering into the childrens section :blush: and I ended up BUYING a sleepsuit. It says 'I love daddy' on it and it's gender neutral. It was SO sweet I couldn't resist. I was thinking of maybe hiding it and giving it to my OH on fathers day. I bought aged up to one month which fits up to 10lbs, hoping to god I don't have a bigger than 10lb baby!!!! I know it's before my scan, but only by 6 days :haha: I'm 11wks tomorrow.

Naughty ducky!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky ive gtot that one too and the "i love mummy one" to match! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I was going to buy the I love mummy one but put it down because at least I can justify the I love daddy one for fathers day :haha:

Oh, that reminds me, best go hide it and the receipt :haha:


----------



## till bob

guys i need ur thoughts i havent got my 12 week scan for another 2 weeks and im so desperate to makesure bubs is ok as havent had a scan or heard or saw heartbeat yet like sum of u im so tempted to buk a private scan this week am i bein stupid shud i just wait the 2 weeks till my nhs one HELP!!!!! xx


----------



## ducky1502

What about renting a doppler till bob? Then you can hear the heartbeat. Anytime I begin to doubt anything I just get mine out and have a listen. Would be cheaper than a scan.


----------



## till bob

yeh i did think about that and have looked at sum on ebay but i think id panic if i cudnt find it the scan wud cost about 50 quid i really dont know wat to do i want to know my proper dates 2 as im not exactly sure xx


----------



## ducky1502

If it will make YOU feel better and you can get one soon then go for it. If you can hold off for 2wks then save your money and put it towards a 4d scan later on or something. I know how you feel though. I just COULDN'T wait until my 12wk scan so had to book myself one at 7wks. 

If you can afford it and it will honestly help then just go for it.


----------



## ducky1502

I noticed the thread had gone down to the 2nd page again.... tut tut!

Everyone is out enjoying this lovely weather :) whereas I am stuck inside looking like a pile of crap because I'm being sick and have my first migraine in pregnancy :( 

But on a brighter note.... strawberry mini milks don't taste that bad when they're coming back up :haha:


----------



## louise1302

im lucky ive only been sick 2 times but i feel sick a lot, although i tend to have a couple of days feeling sick then a day not too bad which is today

only 10 days til my scan im excited but scared too my sil recently had a mmc and it terrifies me


----------



## SactoSweetie

Hi everyone! I am due on 12/3/10 :) 

I am dying to buy baby stuff, but we have to wait until we know if its a boy or girl. If boy, we have all of my son's clothing... I really want to buy girl clothes!! Also, I have to wait to find out before decorating baby's room... I am so excited! I want to buy a onesie that says "Daddy's Little Girl" :pink:

But if we have a boy, my son will have a brother and I can't be sad about that. If you ask him if he wants a boy or girl, he says "I want baby brother, mom wants baby sister" :kiss: Then I ask him what daddy wants and he says "daddy wants baby brother" hmmmm.... Very bright young man!

Yea for December babies and good luck to all of you :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

Today has been awful. I've been throwing up all day :( although haven't been for over an hour now. I'm so weak and exhausted. If I feel so awful and I'm struggling then god knows what I'm putting my poor baby through :(


----------



## peaches31

Nessicle said:


> Thanks peaches!! It seems to have gone now so think it was defo round ligament pain! Didnt think it would start so early!

yes! dr. checked me out and said thats all it is! what a relief!


----------



## SactoSweetie

ducky1502 said:


> Today has been awful. I've been throwing up all day :( although haven't been for over an hour now. I'm so weak and exhausted. If I feel so awful and I'm struggling then god knows what I'm putting my poor baby through :(

Baby has all those great hormones that are making you so sick! Just try to get some food down so that you will be ok :hugs:


----------



## b23

Hi all! Just to let you know I had my nuchal scan on Friday - my due date is now November 28th! Hooray!


----------



## WILSMUM

b23 said:


> Hi all! Just to let you know I had my nuchal scan on Friday - my due date is now November 28th! Hooray!

Thats the same as me now then!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow its been such a nice weekend, I've not really been online. Just taking 5 mins while breakfast is cookin - I thought I'd pop in here and see how everyone is doin!


----------



## sammiwry

I've had a good weekend sat in the sun being waited on. Don't want to go back to work tomorrow though haven't felt as tired or as grumpy with DH either so might ask tomorrow if I can change department.


----------



## WILSMUM

its been gorgeous here too - making the most of it while it lasts - looks like its gonna get colder next week with rain towards the middle/end!!!!

DH spent yesterday spreading poo over our allotment while I watched! And today we're actually gonna start planting!!! Can't believe it - its only been 14 months since we took the thing on!!!! Lol!!!!

DS and I have just popped home to get out of the midday sun!!


----------



## mrsbling

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well, and have been enjoying the sunshine :) eating some lovely ice lollies/ice cream?

I have only been out in it for about half an hour as I am just getting waaayyy too hot!!! I normally only sit out for an hour or so and get a great tan - but I dont think thats going to be the case this year lol x


----------



## Sherri81

I was just wondering if anyone else's bumps seem to have shrunken bit. In the past couple of days it seems to have gotten smaller. I was to the point where people probably could have figured out that I was pregnant, but now... not so much. Granted, I have gone to the bathroom an aweful lot in the past couple of days (sorry if TMI). I wonder if that has anything to do with it...


----------



## louise1302

hi everyone hope your al well 

did you syptoms ease at 8-9 weeks anyone? i think im being paranoid but my ms is going and im really scared, scan is a week on tues and it seems to be taking forever to get here


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi everyone, hope your all ok, havnt been on as been out and about in the sun all weekend! :happydance: Have had a headache since yesterday and hasnt gone with paracetamol im hoping its just the sun but thinking its the start of my worst symptom i had with ds. I had headaches everyday for 7 months :cry::cry:

Congrats on ur scan b23 ive changed ur date
Welcome sactosweetie, have added you to our list :yipee:

Louise i lost all my symptoms at 9 weeks and they have just started appearing again now, i thought they had gone for good :shrug: try not to worry im sure everyhtings fine and it will go really quick untill ur scan :hugs: xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

My word it is HOT HOT HOT!!!

I feel sorry for the 3rd tri ladies right now


----------



## Kerrieann

Its way too hot here lol, 28 degrees! I had ds in august and hated being so heavy in the summer, i was so swollen all over i had to go out in my slippers as had no shoes to fit :cry: We are very lucky to be having our babies when it will be nice and cold :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

However, dashin to hospital in the snow may be interestin...or for me gettin a midwife to the house lol


----------



## Kerrieann

oh yeah didnt think of that!! luckily i only live 10 min drive away so hopefully its not too bad xx


----------



## SactoSweetie

Yep, that was me with my ds... had him July 23rd and thought I was going to explode with swelling! Didn't want that to happen again so we planned differently :D Luckily, no snow here... but it will be cold


----------



## Mincholada

haha @ nikki.... :) now think about me living in south florida.... HOT is not the word... it's gonna be hell this summer! and it's only gonna start cooling down in like late october back to about 25 degrees ;)

at least since there's AC everywhere, i don't really feel the heat, unless i step outside to drive to work. have an old car where the AC doesn't really get cold-cold. it's only a two door, so i'm thinking about getting a new car for baby... if money just wouldn't be sooo tight :-/ oh well, gonna figure it all out!


how is everybody doing?

i'm sooo excited that it's only 6 more days til my 12 weeks are full and i'll finally go and get an appointment, so i know baby is doing fine, has heartbeat and has grown properly. it's been really hard not knowing for soooo long now, since i tested positive right at 4weeks +2days and time is just streeetching.

at least my cold is finally disappearing. that's been the longest cold i've ever had, but no wonder, since i couldn't take medicine for it. 7 long days... usually i have a cold for 3 days. tzzzzz!

well, off to work in a lil bit. does anybody else not like to work right now??? i've always been a hard worker, used to work 80h/week in my last job when i was still living in germany, but all of a sudden, i wouldn't mind just being a housewife and enjoying the transformation of my body. i hope that fades soon. i have to work, as OH right now is not making enough for both of us.

have a great evening (or day, depending where in the world) girls!!! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

ah i couldnt put up with that kinda heat all the time! Im lucky im already a housewife :happydance:

Hows everyones bumps coming along?? Mine is huge now and is like it in the morning too! Ive put a pic on the bumps thread xx


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann i saw your bump pic.... incredible! My stomach is still flat!!!!

Today was so hot, I usually love the heat. I was thinking about the snow, if it snows in december like it did last yr in the UK. Where I live now is impossible to get out of in the snow (small village) but is only 5mins from the hospital. Where we plan on moving to is also difficult to get out of in the snow and is half an hr away from the hospital. Maybe we'll all be popping our babies out on the back seat :haha:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Kerrieann said:


> ah i couldnt put up with that kinda heat all the time! Im lucky im already a housewife :happydance:
> 
> Hows everyones bumps coming along?? Mine is huge now and is like it in the morning too! Ive put a pic on the bumps thread xx

Hey, i just saw your bump!! WOW!!! i want mine to be big!! Im getting there but not quite as impressive as yours though!! Love it!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Sherri81

By the time I should be ready to deliver it could be -35 Celsius here with a few feet of snow. And we have a one hour drive south on mountain highways to get to the hospital where I need to be. And there is no cell service the entire way. I get nervous whenever I think about it...


----------



## billylid

If my due date stays the same (first scan tonight) it will actually just the beginning of summer over here ;)


----------



## Sherri81

Today is our first wedding anniversary. It's also our 8 yr anniversary of when we first started dating. Hubby bought me a new cell phone which I love!! I love having new gadgets. Unfortunately, my tummy is quite off all of a sudden. Am wondering if it's the side effect of having spicy jambalaya fettucinni for dinner last night, lunch today and dinner tonight. We went to Boston Pizza last night as an early dinner, and I had tons of leftovers. Unfortunately everything is exiting through the backdoor quite quickly. I really hope this doesn't have a negative impact on the baby. And of course the first thing my mind jumps to is food poisoning, mainly listeriosis. Sometimes I wish I was ignorant about everything that can hurt the baby. Please tell me I don't have food poisoning and that the baby can whether this storm.


----------



## till bob

morning all hope everyone is well today well it was my 2nd wedding anninersary yday so had a lovely meal out with hubby which was a nice change as tilly comes everywhere with us but she stayed with nanny and grandad bless.Im feelin quite well at the min gettin a bump and ppl r actually noticing im pregnant got 2 weeks till scan yet which i cant wait for just hope the time goes really quick xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I've not really had a bump at all but now I've hit 13 weeks everything seems to be moving up and a bump just starting to form!!!

I keep waking up with headaches Kerrie - happened the last few days now - its strange cause I'm ok when i wake in the night for a wee but come 7am when its time to get up my heads killing! I was wodnering if its dehydration cause it eases as a drink water during the day so I've been taking a glass of water up to bed with me and having a drink when I come back to bed after my frequent toilet trips! Got another headache this morning mind but doesn't seem quite so bad!!

Oh god I'd not thought about snow! We had it bad here beginning of the year - we're up in North Cumbria, practically in Scotland!! And the hosp is about a half hr drive away!! Aaarrrrggghhhh!! I'm panicing now - I need to be at the hosp cause I had an emergency c-section with DS so need to be monitored! Well thats another reason for having a c-section again this time!!!!

Sherri if u just have diarrhea I'm sure its nothing too bad - if u were being sick as well then that would be different but yr body will get at least some of the goodness from the food as it passes through and baby will take everything it needs to grow it will be you that will lose out xXx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Hi everyone, hope your all ok, havnt been on as been out and about in the sun all weekend! :happydance: Have had a headache since yesterday and hasnt gone with paracetamol im hoping its just the sun but thinking its the start of my worst symptom i had with ds. I had headaches everyday for 7 months :cry::cry:
> 
> Congrats on ur scan b23 ive changed ur date
> Welcome sactosweetie, have added you to our list :yipee:
> 
> Louise i lost all my symptoms at 9 weeks and they have just started appearing again now, i thought they had gone for good :shrug: try not to worry im sure everyhtings fine and it will go really quick untill ur scan :hugs: xx

i've suffered with headaches everyday since about week 7 :( hoping they ease a bit soon but they don't appear to be and feel uncomfortable taking paracetamol all the time! boo! x


----------



## Nessicle

Sherri81 said:


> Today is our first wedding anniversary. It's also our 8 yr anniversary of when we first started dating. Hubby bought me a new cell phone which I love!! I love having new gadgets. Unfortunately, my tummy is quite off all of a sudden. Am wondering if it's the side effect of having spicy jambalaya fettucinni for dinner last night, lunch today and dinner tonight. We went to Boston Pizza last night as an early dinner, and I had tons of leftovers. Unfortunately everything is exiting through the backdoor quite quickly. I really hope this doesn't have a negative impact on the baby. And of course the first thing my mind jumps to is food poisoning, mainly listeriosis. Sometimes I wish I was ignorant about everything that can hurt the baby. Please tell me I don't have food poisoning and that the baby can whether this storm.

I get diarrhea too hun don't worry - it's you that will suffer with running to the toilet - best thing you can do is keep up the fluids. If it gets chronic i.e. for more than 3 days then go see your doctor :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

oh poor you ness, hopefully you wont have them for as long as i did with my son :flower:

How is everyone today? Bet the next two weeks will go really quick for you tillbob! Cant wait to start seeing everyones scan pics up on here! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all! Hope you're all ok?

I must say I'm glad to be in work in the air conditioned office I've really suffered this weekend with the heat! Especially sleep wise and there are some damn clampit family in my street who were singing and getting drunk til 1am this morning grrr! Had about 4 hours sleep max. OH was up at 5am to watch the final episode of Lost (even though we've recorded it - men are weird!). Woke up really thirsty and exhausted and goodness knows how I'm gonna manage a full day at work :( 

I got really annoyed at one point in the night with the neighbours and practically jumped up in bed and threw myself at the window - I felt guilty then in case I'd hurt the baby....?? That won't happen will it? I mean it's pretty cushioned in there isnt it?

I have my midwife appt tomorrow at 4pm for my bloods etc and then my scan a week on Thursday :happydance: x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kerrieann they do suck - sometimes they get so bad I can't do anything but lay in a dark room until the next morning til it passes :( x


----------



## Kerrieann

:hugs: Thats what mine were like, i remember trying a lot of natural remidies to get rid of them too but couldnt find anything, still have a headache today, this is day number 3 now :cry: I got so down with them last time it kinda ruined the pregnancy so really hoping its not the same this time but looks like its going that way :shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

We have neighbours like that too Ness - ours were out in the street arguing and f-ing and blinding every Hr from 10pm-4am! What with that and getting up for the loo what felt like every 5 mins didn't get much sleep either!!!
My DH was up at 5am too but he was up to go water the stuff we planted at the allotment yesterday and to plant so more bits!!!!

Kerrie I just saw yr bump pic - wow thats impressive!!! I'm just about to post one on there myself - not that I really have much of a bump to take a pic of but thought now seemed a pretty good time to start taking weekly growth pics!!!


----------



## ducky1502

3 days til my scan :) so excited! Roll on thursday. Its come around soooo quickly.


----------



## cho

oh not long ducky good luck, i still have to wait till the 1st :( i hate waiting !! x


----------



## Nessicle

It'll soon be here Charlotte!! 

Yeah Kerrieann I'm hoping the headaches ease up too would suck for them to ruin it for us :( I think mine aren't helped by the lack of quality sleep - OH constantly fidgets and takes up half the bed so I really struggle sleeping - and then you add the peeing constantly to it lol - not a good combination ha 

Ugh Wilsmum what a nightmare! They're so selfish aren't they?! I mean don't these people have jobs to go to? They have a son who is about 12 and he is outside smoking with them and singing etc til 1am - he has school today what a joke! No doubt a freeloader of the future! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck Ducky, cant believe its time for dating scans for most people.

I've gotta wait til 2nd c.holdway - feels like an age but we'll get there.


----------



## cho

ahh were get some good pics the nikki.
Ness i have had bad headaches too i dont think this heat helps.
I had a really bad migraine last week it was awful i never get them. i struggled with it then when midwife came she said if u get a headache just take a paracetamol, i was like what u can take them, i couldn beliee i suffered all night with one and didnt take any lol!!
Thats different from when i had Bradley x


----------



## Nessicle

lol yeah paracetamol are fine just take the lowest possible dose you can manage on - I usually get by with 1 just to take the edge off when it gets really bad but cos I have one every day I don't feel comfy taking tablets every day (plus the gag reflex won't allow it :haha:)


----------



## Here's Hoping

Hi all,

Just checking back in - not been on BnB too much as I was getting myself far too worried about what could go wrong etc but feeling more positive now I've got past the 10 week mark.

Got my scan on 2nd June - can't wait!

Lots of scans coming up in the next week - so exciting!

Hope everyone is doing ok.

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann I was just wondering what happens when we all reach 2nd tri? Will you take the thread across there?x


----------



## hopefully2

Oh yeah never thought of that! Do we head over at 13 or 14 weeks? Will be strange starting over.


----------



## Kerrieann

Um i dont know! How would i move it over?? If anyone knows? I think we move over at 14 weeks


----------



## Nessicle

Well I think once you get to 14 weeks Kerrieann perhaps start a new December Dreamers thread in second tri so this one can keep going until the rest catch up and we all move across? Just a suggestion...??


----------



## nikki-lou25

Just start a new group in 2nd Tri honey, thats what I'd do. Or ask admin to move it over when everyone hits 2nd Tri?? Personally think the 1st option is easiest n copy n paste the list of names over off 1st page? :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: I didnt even think of that, lol, will just make a new one then, is it 14 weeks we move over or 13 weeks?


----------



## nikki-lou25

It varies depending on where you read, some say 13, some 14. I think my ticker moves a box at 13 weeks, n thats kinda seperated into trimesters?


----------



## Kerrieann

I thought it was 13 weeks to as all my books say it,ill make a new one in 2 days then!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

My word, 2nd Tri already!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

My pregnancy thing on FB said I was in 2nd Tri when I hit 12 weeks (13th week of pregnancy) but it says on here 1st Tri is 0-13 weeks and 2nd is 14-26 weeks so I was planning on moving over next week - as I'll be going over first do u want me to start a December Dreamers thread Kerrie?


----------



## Kerrieann

Ill start in in 2 days at 13 weeks, i can easily move it all over then and carry on with it, thanks anyway wilsmum


----------



## nikki-lou25

Argh I wanna move over lol!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

OK Kerrie - I'll move over with u in a couple of days then!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I want to as well Nikki! I can't believe it's only been 2 weeks since my scan at 8 weeks - it feels like a lifetime ago!!


----------



## louise1302

i just want 12 weeks to hurry up lol

still feeling un pregnant and finally got time for scan

11am next tuesday, it feels like forever away


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/spending-cuts-child-trust-funds-axed-tele-fcdcd1695751.html

Not sure if anyones interested...but I'm wondering how I'll manage to buy a double pram now as I planned on using the grant to help me out. I'm entitled coz hubby only works part time.


----------



## cho

I hoped to get that too, my midwife said i might be ok she said get the forms in straight away also for the £190.
The midwife gives you one and the other you have to get, she thinks i might just make it to get the grant:shrug: x


----------



## cho

Has anyone felt uncomfortable lately where there uterus is, everytie i sit it feels tender and when i go for a wee too. Its really bizarre, when i sy it hurts when i go to the loo, it doesnt sting, or feel like infection at all just like a ache and sometimes throws me if i sit down to quick ??? anyone else had this, also sorry bit tmi, but is everyone still getting loads of discharge ???


----------



## Nessicle

I'm only entitled to the Health in Pregnancy grant anyway even though me and OH don't earn a large amount


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Has anyone felt uncomfortable lately where there uterus is, everytie i sit it feels tender and when i go for a wee too. Its really bizarre, when i sy it hurts when i go to the loo, it doesnt sting, or feel like infection at all just like a ache and sometimes throws me if i sit down to quick ??? anyone else had this, also sorry bit tmi, but is everyone still getting loads of discharge ???

I think I've had something like that yeah - I say think cos sometimes I find it difficult to understand what I'm feeling lol! 

I've got a lot of achiness in that area and when I sit down to pee it aches more. 

I'm getting tons of CM - it varies between watery and lotiony


----------



## cho

ahh im getting sick of all this cm now i just feel wet all day grrrrrr,
I never had this with ds, I dont no how to explain the pain i get with it it feels sore maybe its from where it gets tight in the pelvic bone and the when it comes out of that area it makes it slightly tender, oh god pregnancy sending me loopy!!!!


----------



## cho

well i dont work and dh is self employed and he doesnt earn much jut enough to get us by so i am not sure if i would def be entiltled anyway, as were nopt on income support :shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

I definitely can associate with the discomfort. It's a very jarring feeling and makes me wonder if the baby/uterus is growing more up than out. Sometimes no matter how I sit I am very aware of its presence. And yes to the oodles of discharge. Yesterday it was so thick and tacky it resembled my fertile mucus which of course made me panic and wonder if it was amniotic fluid. lol So I looked it up and found that this was normal.

I'll be 12 weeks this Friday. When do I officially get to join 2nd Tri?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm gonna ave shares in pantyliners the number I go through due to CM. 

I've got an infection :( Doctors phoned me and I'm to take antibiotics for a week. It came back from a swab they took when I was bleeding...so maybe that was the cause, maybe not? Never had an infection before.


----------



## Nessicle

I go through about 3 pant liners a day and it has a slight musky scent to it too but apparently that is normal


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeah it is Ness, I have no signs of infection...but its there - hopefully antibiotics will clear it up. Midwife phoned this morning and I was sayin "OMG it sounds like I'm dirty" she said its common in pregnancy, and you can wash "that area" too much and so many things can cause an infection. I was quite embarassed but not too worried now.


----------



## vetmom

Wow, you guys have been busy on here today. It's the Ma long wekend in Canada, so we've been outside getting the gardens planted. We'll see how I feel about weeding in a few months time!

Sherri, I can sympathize with your drive to the hospital. I don't have any mountain roads but during a snowstorm they often don't bother to plow for 3-4 days and I live an hour away from the closest hospital. DH says plan B is a snowmobile, but I'm not too excited about having contractions on a bumpy snowmobile. Hopefully it's a mild december.
My scan is on thursday too Ducky! I'm glad that I work this week, it should help time go by a little faster. DH originally wasn't going to take time off to come along, but now that it's getting closer he's booked the morning off. So happy to see him get excited too!

Hope everyone's feeling good this morning.


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/spending-cuts-child-trust-funds-axed-tele-fcdcd1695751.html
> 
> Not sure if anyones interested...but I'm wondering how I'll manage to buy a double pram now as I planned on using the grant to help me out. I'm entitled coz hubby only works part time.

That article is just about Child trust Funds hun - this is money u get which u put into a savings type account for when yr child turns 18.

There is a health eating in pregnancy grant of £190 which u can't apply for until 25 weeks - I haven't heard anything about this being scrapped as yet though.


----------



## Nessicle

don't be embarrassed Nikki it is fairly common - I wouldnt be surprised if I get told I have an infection lol


----------



## WILSMUM

oh and everyone is entitled to the healthy pregnancy £190 and would have been entitled to at least £250 CTF - I got that with DS but looks like it'll just be £50 with this one and all of us Dreamers should get at least the £50 to put away for LO and those on income support/low incomes should get £100.


----------



## WILSMUM

https://campaigns2.direct.gov.uk/money4mum2be/en/

Above is the link to the gov site about the health in pregnancy grant and below is the link to the gov site regarding the Child Trust Funds.

https://www.childtrustfund.gov.uk/

When I went for my 12 week scan I got a parents guide to money book which has all the benefits and payments etc u can claim (depending on yr circumstances) in pregnancy - I'm sure if u ask yr MW they'll have one to give to you.


----------



## nikki-lou25

WILSMUM said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/spending-cuts-child-trust-funds-axed-tele-fcdcd1695751.html
> 
> Not sure if anyones interested...but I'm wondering how I'll manage to buy a double pram now as I planned on using the grant to help me out. I'm entitled coz hubby only works part time.
> 
> That article is just about Child trust Funds hun - this is money u get which u put into a savings type account for when yr child turns 18.
> 
> There is a health eating in pregnancy grant of £190 which u can't apply for until 25 weeks - I haven't heard anything about this being scrapped as yet though.Click to expand...

Someone on my facebook said the £500 reduced to £100 referred to the Surestart grant? I am bloody useless with what I'm entitled to etc. 

My DD got £250 CTF voucher, this baby will just get £50...is that right?


----------



## WILSMUM

Depending on yr income yr LO will either get £100 or £50 depending on if the legisaltion gets approved - its not a definate change yet but I would imagine it'll probably go through.

Heres the gov link regarding the Sure Start Grant:
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/moneyt...ort/expectingorbringingupchildren/dg_10018854


----------



## Nessicle

there was a post on the general chatter thread when the coalition government came in about cutting spending etc and they were talking about the CTF - basically someone was saying that why should we expect to get £250 from the government for our kids and although it would have been lovely to have that for our bubs I kind of agree with that, there have had to be cuts etc for the sake of the economy, people managed before it and we'll have to manage without it - least we're still getting something better than nothing hey?!

But for people in Charlotte's position I still think you would get your Surestart Maternity Grant which is the £500 :flower: hopefully that'll help with the double stroller chick! Prams are bloody expensive!


----------



## Sherri81

What are all of these grants you girls in the UK get? I thought I had it good over here, but maybe you girls have it better, lol. Here we get family allowance once a month and that is based on your last years income tax and how many children you have. So I get 80.00 something every month for that. Then there is a child tax benefit where you get an additional 100.00 per month for every kid you have under the age of 6. So if you have 4 kids under 6 you get 400.00 every month. I lost mine in march cuz Greg turned 6. When this one is born I'll get the 100 again and then my family allowance will also increase by about 200 a month. So that will be close to 400 extra a month which will be nice.

Geez, I finally get a new cell and no one is calling or texting me! What a crock!! Lol.


----------



## Nessicle

it's all means tested Sherri depending on your income except the Health In Pregnancy which is a one off payment of £190. 

We also have child allowance which is about £20 or so a week for the first child then about £11 a week for each child after that. Again that's not means tested either - so basically if you're rich you still get money given to you lol! 

We have stuff like child tax credits for working families who earn below a certain amount etc


----------



## lolly25

Why is it the first things that always get cut are thing to do with children!! there looking at reductions to tax credits also and reducing budgets for schools etc. Its hard as it is im studying at uni at the mo and the money i get i next to nothing, i just hope i have a job once i qualify!! Knowing my luck with cut backs hitting the nhs too its doubtful!!!


----------



## sammiwry

To be fair I agree that they have to save money somewhere and I'm sure my grandparents never got grants for my parents. As long as the money they are saving is going somewhere useful ie better supporting and equipping our troops and not to greedy fat cat bankers I'm not too fussed. I will be grateful for any money I recieve towards Pebble.


----------



## Kerrieann

I agree with sammi, somepeople just dont need the money like me and my husband, we are entitled to £30 per month tax creidts and £80 per month child benifit, thats all we get but we dont need it so if it got took away i wouldnt mind aslong as it went somewhere more useful!

Is anyone else on facebook and wanna be friends?? Just seen another post on it and it reminded me to ask you girls :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://www.facebook.com/nicola.galloway789

That's me if anyone would like to add me :)


----------



## louise1302

louise morgan evans is me :) i think im the only one

profile pic is similar to my avatar i think its archie in a blue cardi

you girls can really talk :rofl:


----------



## till bob

hi girls im on facebook to names gemma hatton profile pic of my beautiful daughter live in tamworth hope u can find me xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Have added you both!! If anyone else wnats to add me, its Kerrie Ann Brown and got my scan pic as profile pic!


----------



## Kerrieann

Requested you till bob! x


----------



## till bob

https://www.facebook.com/gemma.hatton1


----------



## till bob

cool thanks just accepted lol xxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ur daughter is gorgeous tillbob! :flower:


----------



## mrsbling

I think that I am just going to wait around here until the new December dreamers thread is set up in 2nd Tri......don't want to be over there all on my own lol :)


----------



## till bob

ah thanks kerrie so is ur little boy is he in terrible twos 2 the little monkeys lol xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Not long now!! 2 days and ill start the new one :yipee:


----------



## Sherri81

Add me!! Sherri Elkey-Bidder. Guranteed to be the only one on there. Don't remember my profile pic or where it says I'm from.


----------



## Kerrieann

Theres no add as a friend box on ur profile sherri?


----------



## till bob

hi sherri it wont let me add u as a friend try adding me instead xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Ahhh, that would be because I had to make my profile very private back when my ex boss was stalking it. I will try to figure out how to unprivate that part when I turn on my laptop since I don't gave privacy options on my itouch. But you know what? I searched for all of you and couldn't find a single one of you!! It just kept saying no results.


----------



## Sherri81

I can't be sure but I think I might have been punched or something. I know it's not gas but something just spasmed on my left side kind of by my belly button. It actually made me jump! I have been feeling twichy and swishy feelings for a few days now, and it always comes from the left and just down from my belly button, which is also where the heartbeat is always found.


----------



## billylid

Could I have my date updated please to the 2nd December? Thank you :)


----------



## Sherri81

Guess how smart my husband is..... He's painting the deck with oil based paints (IE/ bad for baby). So I can't sit outside because the smell is ALL over outside. AND he opened the inside door onto the deck so he had somewhere to put the paint can... meaning the whole house smells like oil paint now as well. So I can't go outside, and I can't really stay inside... what the hell am I supposed to do?? What a freaking idiot! And then he argued with me about me wanting close the deck door because he'd have nowhere for his paint can. Well what about the freaking baby? does that matter at all?


----------



## cho

Haha, men!!!
Sherri could be baby, i felt baby moe from 9 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!
couldnt believe it, but its a wriggler xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Hey girls had sent friend requests to all u FB people - I'm Anouska Coultiss and heres my link if anyone wants to add me!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/wilsmum

I was just gonna hang out here as well MrsBling till Kerrie moves over!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi guys have sent friend requests to you all! :flower: 

For those of you who use dopplers do you find that sometimes the heartbeat is quite quiet and other times it's louder? Thinking this might be depending on where baby moves to? Pretty sure I can hear bubs swimming around in there too lol I find the hb then it moves and I'm pretty sure I can hear it moving in the amniotic fluid. Amazing! I found bubs hb on Sunday and it was really loud and lovely and the last two days it's been quieter but still there. My placenta is anterior so I think that will affect the volume of it if bubs decides to move more in to that?

x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness did you add me, kerrie ann brown?


----------



## Kerrieann

I havnt used a doppler yet so cant help you there but have heard that it depends on babys position to how loud you here the heart beat.

Sherri sounds like you felt baby move to me too :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I did add you Kerrie Ann! I don't want to post my full name and link on bandb as it's also visible to lots of people just browsing the internet lol

Ah that's good then about baby's positive. He/she must have been in a good position on Sunday and thats why I heard bubs so well. I am gonna put it away for a week or so now cos I think it's easy to get addicted to listening then worrying yourself for no reason x


----------



## cho

ah ness must be lovely hearing bubs, i couldnt invest in one though i would crap myself if i couldnt find it one day xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it is chick especially when its loud like it was on Sunday but I did panic a bit when I struggled to find it last night - but like Kerrie Ann said bubs could be in a different position etc. defo putting it away for the next week or so til I reach 12 weeks then it should be pretty easy to find!x


----------



## Kerrieann

I cant wait im gunna find out if bubs is a girl or boy in 3 weeks and 4 days :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## WILSMUM

WooHoo!!! I've got a week more to wait than u I think Kerrie!!!! Unless of course I end up having to have an amnio again like with DS in which case I'll find out the sex at around 17 weeks!


----------



## Nessicle

how exciting girls!! :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

I know can't believe how quickly the time is flying by!! Still don't quite believe that I am actually pregnant esp as I don't look it at all!!!!!

Hey Ducky that thread u started re the Sure Start Maternity Grant sure has gone off on one hasn't it!!! Blimey!!!! Lol!! Anyway hun just wanted to say that as far as I am aware from everything I've heard and read on the cuts the new gov want to make to save money they haven't mentioned that so if u are entitled then you should get it - ask yr mw about it. i got a booklet thing about parents finances when I went for my 12 week scan and that has everything in it about the benefits u can get and the qualifying criteria but in the meantime heres the link to the gov page re the Sure Start Grant:
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/moneyt...ort/expectingorbringingupchildren/dg_10018854

Hope this helps hun!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I cant believe you ladies are nearly ready for gender scans etc

I'm having the "do we find out or not" dilemma. I found out with DD, but this is our last bubs so wondering if one surprise will be good!


----------



## Sabra

I just saw that a lot of girls are also due on the 31st:) thats awesome:)


----------



## Nessicle

Mark was a bit hesitant to find out at first but he wants to now! I reckon I'm having a boy anyway - just a gut instinct!


----------



## fairycakes30

Hi Ladies,

Can I please join your December Dreamers? I am due on 25th December with baby #2 :happydance:
xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I originally thought a girl as wel didn't BD much the cycle i conceived and it was all quite early on before I thought I'd o'd but now the scan put me 5 days forward so I know Imust have o'd earlier I'm thinking it'll probably be a boy!
I don't really mind either way - a girl would be nice to dress up in pretty pink things but as I already have a boy another would be nice as I know what to expect with a boy iykwim!!!!
I'd just like to know either way so I can prepare myself and get the appropriate clothing etc and mayb even a buggy gender coloured!!!! Hehe!!! I like the Hauck Manhattan but would have the brown and blue for a boy or pink and black for a girl!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I don't want anyone to think I'm being rude not adding people on facebook but I have some SERIOUSLY nosey ppl on facebook and I don't want people working anything out just yet. I'm enjoying just close people knowing (and you guys of course :))

I can't wait til my scan on thurs :) so excited! Even if 9.20am is a little early.

I can't wait to book a gender scan for 16wks :) I'm so impatient.


----------



## Sherri81

I've changed my privacy setting on facebook so people can add me, but I still can't figure out why I can't find any of you. I looked again but it said there are no results. So try searching me again if you want, Sherri Elkey-Bidder.

Have a drs appt in a couple of hours to see what he thinks about the cerclage. I'll fill ya in when I get back. Right now, I think I am leaning towards doing it, as I really can't afford to be hospitalized for 3 or more months 800 kms away from home.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all had my midwife appt at 4pm, she took bloods, did a urine sample and just told me about the different tests they'll do etc. She said if they found anything I'd hear from them in a few days but otherwise we'll discuss at next appointment in 5 weeks!

Still didnt get given my bounty pack though?? I'm gonna mention it at my scan next week x


----------



## rai

SO I had my second dr appt today. EDD is now Nov. 26 (was originally Dec 3). So it looks like I may be a November Sparkler instead of a December Dreamer. No sonogram was done. Just heard the heartbeat on the Dr doppler. Sort of disappointing because hubby missed 1st appt so he didn't see the sonogram (only the pictures I brought home). He will have to wait until the 20th week appt.

Anyways, all is well. Fetal heartbeat was 156. Now that I know everything is okay, I am officially moving on to 2nd tri now. See you ladies on the flip side!


----------



## Kerrieann

Aw congrats rai, will see you over there tomorrow!! :yipee:

Congrats fairycakes will add you in now! :happydance:

How is everyone tonight, ive managed not to be sick today so feel like ive had a really good day for a change, lol!


----------



## louise1302

i actually feel crappy ronight but im glad as weird as that seems i feel sick and a bit lightheaded after 2 days of no symptoms though im glad to have a return of something

scan a week today x


----------



## ducky1502

What's going to happen to this thread? Are you going to start a new one when you move over to 2nd tri or are you going to wait until a few people have moved over? Hope it doesn't die!


----------



## till bob

i feelin ok at the min sickness seems to have gone although did have a bad migrane yday but i suffered with them with tilly so not really worried startin to enjoy my food again now had a yummy chicken dinner early hope everyone is ok tonite roll on 2 weeks xxx


----------



## sammiwry

I've been practically symptomless the last week and a bit which worried me at first but then I had stretching pains so not worried.

Am a quarter of the way through! Does anyone else just want there baby now? I had my
booking in appointment and the midwife said I was mad
because I said I just want it to be december 17th now!


----------



## sammiwry

Yes kerrieann is going to start a new
one in 2 days over in second tri for us


----------



## till bob

sammiwry ur scan is the day before mine it cant come quick enough seems like ages away does it for u 2 xx


----------



## sammiwry

God yes! It's only 12 days away but it's taking forever to get there!


----------



## cho

loiuse your scan must be same day as me xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

7 days til my scan and couting every second ;)


----------



## cho

hah, its horrible waiting isnt it, nikki are you finding out the sex? x


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> I've been practically symptomless the last week and a bit which worried me at first but then I had stretching pains so not worried.
> 
> Am a quarter of the way through! Does anyone else just want there baby now? I had my
> booking in appointment and the midwife said I was mad
> because I said I just want it to be december 17th now!

Hiya Sammi! 

You feeling better now? 

lol I just want it to be next Thursday for my scan so I can tell everyone! This wait is driving me mad - these last 2 months have to have been the longest of my life!x


----------



## WILSMUM

I didn't get my bounty pack until my 12 week scan so don't worry!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls ive started a new thread over in second tri too :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## cho

yey only a week to go (is that right) x


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah just a week charlotte, cant wait till you all come over! :yipee: Bit lonely over there with only me on the thread so far lol :rofl:


----------



## cho

lol hahah, not long though and ur be chatting away again, anyways your still be chatting away on here im sure xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I looked earlier and u hadn't set it up yet - I'm on my way over now!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Wils! Will mention it at my scan if they don't happen to mention it then! 

Oooh only 2 weeks for me to second tri :cry: lol


----------



## ducky1502

I can't wait to move over to 2nd tri. One week to go :) a lot of women seem to wait until they hit 14wks but stuff that :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah stuff the 14 weeks lol, all my books say 2nd tri starts at 12 weeks, everything says different i suppose :shrug: Up to you girlies when you want to move over! xx


----------



## mayb_baby

1 week and 1 day :happydance:
Cant wait!!
Anyone had to wait to 14weeks before scan?? 
I want it now lol :haha:
xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

I had mine at what I thought was 11+3 but turned out to be 12+1!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've been practically symptomless the last week and a bit which worried me at first but then I had stretching pains so not worried.
> 
> Am a quarter of the way through! Does anyone else just want there baby now? I had my
> booking in appointment and the midwife said I was mad
> because I said I just want it to be december 17th now!
> 
> Hiya Sammi!
> 
> You feeling better now?
> 
> lol I just want it to be next Thursday for my scan so I can tell everyone! This wait is driving me mad - these last 2 months have to have been the longest of my life!xClick to expand...

Im much better thanks Ness! Taken ages to get over though :-( I really just want my pebble in my arms I'm so
impatient.


----------



## ducky1502

I will def be moving over when I hit 13wks... I'm impatient as it is! I already can't wait to meet my baby and everyones xmas trees will be up before I get to :(


----------



## mayb_baby

I love XMas such a beautiful time of year to be born all the lights, trees...etc WOW I never thought about it like Xmas :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

glad to hear you are feeling better Sammi! Aww bless I just want to be able to tell everyone and have a lovely bump! I just look bloated atm lol! 

Just think girls in 6 months we will have our babies.... :shock:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I did wonder how i'll fit a Christmas tree and a birth pool in my already cramped living room :lol: I've just been talkin to hubby about Xmas dinner actually before I came on ere! 

Got a dodgy tummy today TMI...has anyone else had this?


----------



## Nessicle

I have Nikki - I seem to get it once a week or so x


----------



## ducky1502

Yeah I've had this a few times nikki... the other day I pulled up outside my house and realised I 'needed to go' and couldn't run to the bathroom fast enough!

Seems pretty normal though, a lot of people get it.


----------



## ducky1502

Oooooh I just noticed I've got 199 days to go! wahoooo :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm glad I'm normal....well not totally normal, but in terms of dodgy tummy ;)


----------



## KatieDxb

When are you lot moving over, 12 weeks or 13 weeks????


----------



## cho

13 hun x


----------



## ducky1502

I'm going to move over at 13 weeks too.


----------



## Nessicle

13 too x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Will be 13 for me too :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Hurry up 13 weeks for all of you :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm trying to speed time up ;)


----------



## WILSMUM

when u hit 12 weeks u r actually in yr 13th week of pregnancy though girls!


----------



## nikki-lou25

By LMP I'm 12+6...but that's cheatin :blush:


----------



## ducky1502

I wanna move over now and tbh I may move over a few days early but I don't wanna do anything until I've had my scan tomorrow and know everything is ok.


----------



## xkirstyx

hey girls not been on here in aaaaages! hope everyone is ok!
i just had my 12weeks scan and i have a very active baby!!!! was bouncing arounf the whole time and my due date is the 11th dec so if you can change that for me that would b fab xxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I'll be 12 weeks this Friday! (I refuse to "fix" my ticker, lol) I know Second Trimester doesn't really start until Week 13 but it still feels like a milestone. Still over a week until my scan and the wait is seeming interminable but I'm more excited than nervous. I've been feeling quite pregnant the past few days. lol Finally getting a genuine baby bump now but I still just look fat.


----------



## sammiwry

I will move over after I've had my scan I think! 

As for dodgy tums i've found lately I've been a bit constipated no matter what I do to try and prevent it :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Kirsty ill change ur date but ill do it on the 2nd tri one to save me doing it twice if you dont mind!? 
Good luck tomorrow ducky cant wait to see ur pics!


----------



## louise1302

good luck tomorrow ducky

i feel crap today, i came home from work to spend 10 mins praying to the porcelain god-so much for no symptoms eh? and now just feel rough my head is killing and i feel sick as a dog bleugh


----------



## nikki-lou25

:hugs: Louise, I feel crap today - think its a bug though...not too sure!


----------



## till bob

good luck tomoro ducky let us know how u get on well i felt baby move again today so must mean all is ok im still worryin tho and cant wait for scan to confirm everythin xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Thanks for all the well wishes :) Less than 12 hrs to go! I hope even if we don't get an amazing photo that I can see the little guy moving around and stuff.


----------



## ducky1502

I decided to double check with my doppler that there was def a baby in there :haha: for the past few days he's been on one side, so I went straight to that side and it turns out that today he was on the TOTAL opposite side. Wriggler :cloud9:


----------



## vetmom

My scan's at 9 am too Ducky! I think I'm 6 hours behind you though, so I'll be checking here first thing tomorrow am. Best of Luck!

ps. Am jealous of your doppler, can't wait to hear bubs HB!!


----------



## SactoSweetie

We had our NT (Nuchal Translucency) ultrasound on Monday! Got to see the little one and hear heart beat, 155 bpm. The tech said everything looks good and normal so far :cloud9:


----------



## myk's mummy

Hi ladies! Can I please be taken off the December Dreamer's list? My dating scan says 'Sparkles' (the nickname my 4yr old daughter has given this bub) is due 2nd Jan.

Thanks!


----------



## myk's mummy

Hi ladies! Can I please be taken off the December Dreamer's list? My dating scan says 'Sparkles' (the nickname my 4yr old daughter has given this bub) is due 2nd Jan.

Thanks!


----------



## cho

hurry up scan:(
I will at least know there is one or two in there xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Good luck with scans today girls! xXx


----------



## Nessicle

good luck to all the girls having scans today! 

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow yay! Just counting down the hours and days til my scan a week today! 

I don't know about you girls but now my sickness has eased off a bit and I've got used to feeling exhausted I just don't feel pregnant! My tummy isnt even as bloated as it was a couple of weeks ago! Thank goodness I have my doppler to hear bubs or I'd be seriously worried! 

I haven't listened to bubs for 2 days though cos last time I did it was pretty quiet compared with Sunday which was really loud so reckon bubs had moved. Gonna try again tonight though!


----------



## WILSMUM

Hey girls I just posted this in 2nd Tri and wondered if any of you have had the same problem:

Anyone else have or had problems weeing?

When I'm really desperate for a wee I go to the toilet and sit there and nothing happens at all for ages and then eventually a little trickle starts and then thats it but i still know that I need to go so I sit there even longer and basically "strain" to make myself go! Its really annoying esp in the middle of the night!


I've googled problems weeing in pregnancy and it seems to be a problem caused by having a tilted uterus and I know there are a couple of girls in here who have that like I do!


----------



## cho

if anyone has private scans did they get little videos with theres, just wondering if i could compare mine with one, from when i was 7 weeks, i had forgot about the twin thing, till someone else has just mentioned it. I was just watching mine and its soo scarey as there are 2 different hb but she said could be cord flashing but thought i could maybe see iof anyone else had one and if they wouldnt mind sharing, i know i am not a sonographer but would be quite interesting to see, im not bothered if there are 2 but would have been nice to know, i was thinking too, they should have really bought me back to double check too, dont you think??? x


----------



## cho

Yes i had the same, i called my midwife because of round lig pain, but i also mentioned this, as io thought maybe urine infection but she saidit prob baby leaning on bladder :shrug: x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah i have the same thing when peeing - I've had it for a couple of weeks now but I've noticed in the last week I've started peeing a lot more frequently! must be as bubs is getting bigger and pressing on bladder! i get up at least twice a night to pee now too! Before it was just once!

I really need to stop googling - I found this on a pregnancy website, I think it's a bit irresponsible!

_By 11 weeks pregnant, you should be feeling pretty pregnant_

Not everyone does! It also says you will be starting to show at 11 weeks but again not everyone does - why are websites allowed to post stuff like that when it's not true?!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats sacto! :happydance:
Charlotte i cant wait to find out if ur having two that would be amazing!! I think they should have bought you in for a second scan to be honest. I didnt get a video at 7 weeks but getting one at 16 weeks! :yipee:

Good luck ducky and vetmom :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nessicle said:


> I really need to stop googling - I found this on a pregnancy website, I think it's a bit irresponsible!
> 
> _By 11 weeks pregnant, you should be feeling pretty pregnant_
> 
> Not everyone does! It also says you will be starting to show at 11 weeks but again not everyone does - why are websites allowed to post stuff like that when it's not true?!

Thats really bad! I don't feel or look pregnant at all yet! :cry:


----------



## cho

yer i think they shoul have def brought me back its quite a big thing to leave u waiting with hey ho tbh i had forgot really because i thought i am not going to worry but tbh it would be a lot easier if it was just 1 lol x


----------



## Nessicle

Phew thanks Nikki - I have a bit of a bloaty sticky out tummy but I certainly don't look pregnant and now my symptoms are easing off I don't particularly feel it either - not that I think there is anything wrong but did worry me slightly after reading that!


----------



## Nessicle

charlotte can you find one on youtube or the internet to compare yours with?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hi everyone, sorry i havnt been around for a while - guess what...im ill again!! :(

Wilsmum - :wave: I have a tilted uterus too, but no prbs as yet, but im only 10 weeks so we will see! I hope your gets a bit btter.

Ness - I agree, they say loads like i read one that said 10 weeks u would show, well, im 10 weeks and this is my second and im not showing. I also dont have any pregnancy symptoms now, no boob pain (never had it this time) sickness has gone, not tired, no pain (i did have cos of my csec being so close) I read the week by week sites but i never pay too much attention, things will happen at your own pace. I heard HB again yesterday, but tbh, i never trust it. Hope you are ok. xx

C.Holdway - How exciting possible twins! Yes i agree i think they should have called you back to double check. 

Everyone else - :wave:

Good luck for the scans today.

I got my CVS date through - its monday 7th! Least we will know for sure this time, so nervous, i dont want to go through it all again.

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

bubblebubble1 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry i havnt been around for a while - guess what...im ill again!! :(
> 
> Ness - I agree, they say loads like i read one that said 10 weeks u would show, well, im 10 weeks and this is my second and im not showing. I also dont have any pregnancy symptoms now, no boob pain (never had it this time) sickness has gone, not tired, no pain (i did have cos of my csec being so close) I read the week by week sites but i never pay too much attention, things will happen at your own pace. I heard HB again yesterday, but tbh, i never trust it. Hope you are ok. xx
> 
> I got my CVS date through - its monday 7th! Least we will know for sure this time, so nervous, i dont want to go through it all again.
> 
> xxx

Sorry to hear you've been ill hun!! That sucks :hugs: 

Thank you - it's a relief I have pregnant friends on here or I'd go mad with all the wrong information out there! In my What to Expect book it says with your first you usually start showing around 14 weeks but you're right everyone is difference and things will happen at my own pace, hope the US tech doesnt put my dates back though that would suck lol! I'm ok other than worrying - think it will get worse as the day of my scan draws nearer! 

Good luck for the CVS test - I'm having that because my auntie is down syndrome and they need to calculate my risk fx it's low though! 

Hope you start to feel better soon!xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Don't worry Ness I don't look or feel preg either!!! I posted a pic of my non existent bump iin the bump pics section!!!

In my NHS book its says u may start showing at 14 weeks!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I assumed 14 weeks too - why do those websites do this to us?! boo!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I don't look at them - I use my NHS book (or their website) and just come on here really!!!

Ignorance is bliss a lot of the time!!! Lol!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Fingers crossed for you too Ness. We have to have it as OH carries a translocated chromo, and it caused probs in Max, so we need to know this time. Just hoping really.

Thanks for your get well! Its starting to really get me down. I think its cos for the last 14 months my body has been through the extremes, just need it to recover a little.

I always get my advice from my mum :) she has the no nonsence approach which helps!! xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm feeling really out of sorts today - found out this morning that my husbands ex wife must have been about 4-5 weeks preg when she told him she was expecting another baby - i don't know why but its really bothered me - we found out about 2 weeks after her announcement that I was preg and we both presumed at the time that she must have been around 12 weeks when she announced it to him - we told our parents early on and both our places of work but until we had the 12 week scan we didn't tell anyone else, not my DS and not his kids! 
It means shes due about 2 weeks ish before me but if I go for a c-section then they could both quite easily be born on the same day!
I don't know why I feel so strange about it and I just feel like crying - I guess its probably the hormones!!


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> I don't look at them - I use my NHS book (or their website) and just come on here really!!!
> 
> Ignorance is bliss a lot of the time!!! Lol!!!

you're not half wrong there hun! 

I will stick to NHs website instead I trust them more as well as you ladies :flower: xx


----------



## Nessicle

I can understand that Wilsmum, it sounds pretty selfish but personally I wouldnt want my baby to share the same birthday/month with my partners ex, not that much can obviously be done about it but you feel it sorta takes the shine away from your "moment" - that's how I'd feel anyway


----------



## Nessicle

bubblebubble1 said:


> Fingers crossed for you too Ness. We have to have it as OH carries a translocated chromo, and it caused probs in Max, so we need to know this time. Just hoping really.
> 
> Thanks for your get well! Its starting to really get me down. I think its cos for the last 14 months my body has been through the extremes, just need it to recover a little.
> 
> I always get my advice from my mum :) she has the no nonsence approach which helps!! xxx

Thanks sweetie - I hope all comes back good for you, I'm having mine done on 29 June at 15 weeks at my next midwife appt. 

I'm not surprised you feel down, not quite the same but in 2008 I had a really bad year of health and my immune system was so bad I picked up every infection or virus going, I spent most days in bed and struggled to go to work, didnt see friends or family etc - i ended up on antidepressants cos I had a breakdown in February 09 it was awful. This was all cos the docs mis-diagnosed my coeliac disease and my body was attacking it's own immune system. A-holes - but I know how you feel in the sense that being ill or run down constantly is such a drain on you especially when you're pregnant - I've been lucky enough not to get ill xx


----------



## ducky1502

Morning guys :)

Back from my 12 wk scan!!!!!!! Everything was PERFECT! He was asleep but with some prodding and wriggling from me he woke up and was SO active, rolling around, hiccups, waving his hands around. He was awkward and didn't want to lie flat so we got a longer appointment so we got to see him for longer. I had tears in my eyes. SO incredible. Seeing fingers toes, even his stomach and full bladder!!! 

Going to post some pics in a min :)


----------



## Nessicle

:happydance: :happydance: fab news ducky so made up for you!!! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> I can understand that Wilsmum, it sounds pretty selfish but personally I wouldnt want my baby to share the same birthday/month with my partners ex, not that much can obviously be done about it but you feel it sorta takes the shine away from your "moment" - that's how I'd feel anyway

yeah hun thats it partly but also it feels weird that she told him so early - i don't know why she told him at all cause its really nothing to do with him but at that early stage when u don't really tell anyone it just feels weird!

I really can't shake the feeling off and can't really talk to DH about it cause I knwo he won't understand - when he told me why she'd called I got myself in a right state crying etc cause I just thought it wasn't fair that she'd got preg and we couldnt and he didn't get then why it effected me and upset me so much! he doesn't believe in things be fair or not - they either are or they aren't, they happen or they don't!! He can be very matter of fact and black and white soemtimes and life just isn't like that - I guess its a woman thing so I'm so glad I have u gals to talk to who understand!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh wow brill news ducky!! Am chuffed to bits!! Can't wait to see the pics - just off to work but will check i as soon as I'm back to see them!!!! :hug:


----------



## ducky1502

Just scanning in pics now.... we got 9!!!! We only had to pay £1.50.


----------



## Kerrieann

Conrats ducky,sounds like you had an amazing scan!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## ducky1502

I've put some pics up in a new thread if anyone wants to have a look :)


----------



## hcf1990

December 11th for me please x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky your pics are amazing! I love the 2nd where u can clearly see a hand!! WOW!!


----------



## Nessicle

where are the piccies ducky?? 

Wils I think that's a man thing - my OH wouldnt understand either, he couldnt understand why I was upset that some idiot girl I went to school with who used abortion as contraception and went out doing drugs etc on a weekend was pregnant!


----------



## WILSMUM

Yeah def a man thing!!!! Oh well Ihave u girls so nevermind eh!?

Wow that brill ducky - we got 4 pics but didn't get charged anything!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I can understand that Wilsmum, it sounds pretty selfish but personally I wouldnt want my baby to share the same birthday/month with my partners ex, not that much can obviously be done about it but you feel it sorta takes the shine away from your "moment" - that's how I'd feel anyway

Have to say I agree with you Ness! Especially if there is previous children involved as well.


----------



## Starry Night

Nessicle said:


> yeah I assumed 14 weeks too - why do those websites do this to us?! boo!!!

My mom said she didn't really start to look pregnant with me (I was her first) until she was almost 5 months along. The she got huge! :haha: My friend who just had a baby was the same way--popping at about 5 months. I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow and I'm just now able to notice a genuine bump but it's small enough that on a non-bloat day I can still do up my jeans (it hurts though). I just bumped into another friend who's a month ahead of me and she's super skinny so you'd think she would show. Nope. Not at all. Just enough to not fit right in your regular clothes making you feel fat. blah.....

Off-topic, but I got a call from my insurance company and it turns out my car can't be repaired. It was my very first car and it was so shiny and brand new (only 4 years old) and I was still paying for it. I should be glad that me, hubby and baby are all fine but it was my first car. I miss it. :cry:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh no hun, but the main thing is that you're all ok...as frustrating as the car being unfixeable is. Is unfixable even a word or am I makin my own language rules :)

I am a chunk anyway so I dont look pregnant, dont even think my clothes are gettin too uncomfortable either...however I bought some linen maternity trousers today for when I got to set up weddings over the summer.


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo starry night what a shame :( My very first car is still in the house hold as my brother has it but I will be gutted when it dies as I still see it as my car although I have my second car and drive DH's! 

My work trousers are like that, can now do them up but its uncomfortable so been using a hair band but then they slip down so I cant win! I dont expect my maternity uniform to arrive until when I come back from maternity leave as its taken 10 months for my current uniform to turn up!


----------



## Starry Night

I am grateful that we're OK and it's only a thing but it was so shiny and we can only afford a non-shiny car.....*sighs* Now I'm being silly. It's just that a lot is happening at once. DH is losing his job, I'm only working part time, had to replace the computer as our old one got attacked by a nasty virus and now the car. And there's a baby on the way!! It's actually kind of funny in a sick sort of way. Hubby and I are very upbeat because we believe in God and we trust things will be OK. Not glamourous, but OK.



> My work trousers are like that, can now do them up but its uncomfortable so been using a hair band but then they slip down so I cant win! I dont expect my maternity uniform to arrive until when I come back from maternity leave as its taken 10 months for my current uniform to turn up!

That's annoying! I hope they come in sooner.


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I can understand that Wilsmum, it sounds pretty selfish but personally I wouldnt want my baby to share the same birthday/month with my partners ex, not that much can obviously be done about it but you feel it sorta takes the shine away from your "moment" - that's how I'd feel anyway
> 
> Have to say I agree with you Ness! Especially if there is previous children involved as well.Click to expand...

My DH has 2 girls with his ex wife and their b'days are Nov & Dec (both at the beginning of each month) anyway so this lo isn't standing much of a chance in having its own b'day all to itself - thats 3 days I need to try and avoid now!!
I just tried talking to DH about it and in typical fashion he didn't understand and thought i was getting angry and having a go at him when in fact I was just getting upset that he didn't understand!
It really has taken the shine off the whole thing esp as we've been trying for so long to get here - whenever we talk to his parents or nan now there is always some reference to Rachel and here pregnancy and it does stick in my throat a bit thats its not just all about me and how I am and how my pregnancies going!! I know its completely selfish and very only child of me but I don't think its asking much to just be the centre of attention for once for 9 months while yr pregnant!!
I don't know exactly when in Nov shes due but if its around mid nov then it'll almost make my mind up for me as to whether I have a c-section or go for natural - I'm due 28th but if I have a c-section it'll be around 14th!


----------



## WILSMUM

I didn't show with DS until quite late and I was never huge - even in the month before he was due I was still able to zip up a size 14 coat (I'm usually a 12) and the only maternity top I had was one I got to wear to a wedding!! Even now my size 12 jeans still fit comfortabley - well until the evening bloat sets in!!!!
I've got some normal size 12 linen trousers that have a good bit of tummy growth space in and am not really expecting to need maternity clothes for at least another couple of months - I'm hoping to get to my b'day in August so I can use b'day money/vouchers to get some maternity clothes from Next! I had some incredibley comfortable ones from there with DS!


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I can understand that Wilsmum, it sounds pretty selfish but personally I wouldnt want my baby to share the same birthday/month with my partners ex, not that much can obviously be done about it but you feel it sorta takes the shine away from your "moment" - that's how I'd feel anyway
> 
> Have to say I agree with you Ness! Especially if there is previous children involved as well.Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has 2 girls with his ex wife and their b'days are Nov & Dec (both at the beginning of each month) anyway so this lo isn't standing much of a chance in having its own b'day all to itself - thats 3 days I need to try and avoid now!!
> I just tried talking to DH about it and in typical fashion he didn't understand and thought i was getting angry and having a go at him when in fact I was just getting upset that he didn't understand!
> It really has taken the shine off the whole thing esp as we've been trying for so long to get here - whenever we talk to his parents or nan now there is always some reference to Rachel and here pregnancy and it does stick in my throat a bit thats its not just all about me and how I am and how my pregnancies going!! I know its completely selfish and very only child of me but I don't think its asking much to just be the centre of attention for once for 9 months while yr pregnant!!
> I don't know exactly when in Nov shes due but if its around mid nov then it'll almost make my mind up for me as to whether I have a c-section or go for natural - I'm due 28th but if I have a c-section it'll be around 14th!Click to expand...

Ooo that makes it worse in some ways I think! I'm luckily not in your position but I think I would scream something like "who cares? rachel isnt with him now I am isn't our baby more important to discuess than hers?!" But then I'm known for putting my foot in it with my family :(


----------



## vetmom

Scan went great today! We also have a little wriggler, took some time to get all of the measurements, babes kept on rolling over on his/her side and waving. HB was 156.

DH and I are on :cloud9:. Somehow this makes it seem a little bit more real now.

Pics are going to be a few days coming, leaving on vacation tonite for a couple of days and too many things to do!!


----------



## ducky1502

12wks today :) still floating around after my scan yesterday. 

On the thread I created 17 people are guessing girl and 7 people boy. I was SO sure it was a boy and now I have some slight doubt. The nub does appear to lie quite flat and appears to have a fork. I guess I shall find out 25th June :):):) 

How is everyone today?


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats on a great scan vetmon :)


----------



## ducky1502

vetmom*


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I can understand that Wilsmum, it sounds pretty selfish but personally I wouldnt want my baby to share the same birthday/month with my partners ex, not that much can obviously be done about it but you feel it sorta takes the shine away from your "moment" - that's how I'd feel anyway
> 
> Have to say I agree with you Ness! Especially if there is previous children involved as well.Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has 2 girls with his ex wife and their b'days are Nov & Dec (both at the beginning of each month) anyway so this lo isn't standing much of a chance in having its own b'day all to itself - thats 3 days I need to try and avoid now!!
> I just tried talking to DH about it and in typical fashion he didn't understand and thought i was getting angry and having a go at him when in fact I was just getting upset that he didn't understand!
> It really has taken the shine off the whole thing esp as we've been trying for so long to get here - whenever we talk to his parents or nan now there is always some reference to Rachel and here pregnancy and it does stick in my throat a bit thats its not just all about me and how I am and how my pregnancies going!! I know its completely selfish and very only child of me but I don't think its asking much to just be the centre of attention for once for 9 months while yr pregnant!!
> I don't know exactly when in Nov shes due but if its around mid nov then it'll almost make my mind up for me as to whether I have a c-section or go for natural - I'm due 28th but if I have a c-section it'll be around 14th!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo that makes it worse in some ways I think! I'm luckily not in your position but I think I would scream something like "who cares? rachel isnt with him now I am isn't our baby more important to discuess than hers?!" But then I'm known for putting my foot in it with my family :(Click to expand...

If only I could! I'm pretty shy and quiet!! I have flown off on one once with DHs Nan but that was extreme circumstances - she was acting up worse than the kids!!!!
What makes it worse is the fact that Rachel lives in the same town as DHs parents and Nan whereas we now live 400 odd miles away so its pretty much guaranteed that her baby who is absolutely no relation to them what so ever will have more of a relationship with them than ours!


----------



## xkirstyx

morning girls hope ur all ok 2day! just thought i would pop on to share my 11+4week scan from wed with you :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Chalmers 2 (11wks).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WILSMUM

Congrats on the scan vetmom! Its so great seeing everyones scan pics!!!

I thought the nub looked like a girl to me ducky - I don't think u can see the nub on mine seeing as bubs decided to do a headstand!! When i first found out i was preg I was sure it would be a girl but now they've changed my dates I'm thinking its a boy!!! I'mnot sure but in the scan pic thats my avatar theres a bit under the cord which I guess might be the nib - if it is then I'd say def a boy!
I'll attach the pic here again - let me know wot u guys think:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww kirtsy thats gorgeous bet yr well chuffed xXx


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 

congrats that the scan went well vetmom can't wait to see a piccie!! 

Gosh ladies can't believe most of you are still in clothes pre-pregnancy I must be a right tubby now ha ha! I was in 10's before getting pregnant and now I'm in 12's but I had to buy some maternity trousers for work and some maternity jeans because the waist bands are just too uncomfortable. I don't like anything digging in cos it makes me feel sick and it hurts. 

I'm wearing lots of baggy flowy stuff for work atm as my once flat tummy protrudes out now (mainly caused by bloating but people will still ask questions). I'm looking forward to not having to hide it from next week! 

On the plus I heard bubs on my doppler really loud last night :happydance: yay!! 

Don't know whether I've had a hormone surge though overnight/today as feeling pretty nauseous and exhausted!

Hope everyone else is well! 6 days til my scan :wohoo: xx


----------



## xkirstyx

im still in pre preg clothes but they are all huge coz its the clothes i got when jack was born and jack bump is so flabby i have no bump at all this time round so far with jack i was showing from about 6weeks :(


----------



## Nessicle

perhaps it's cos your uterus is already stretched a little from Jack - once bubs gets big enough to fill the space you will pop out :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

aw i cant wait i hate looking like this :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on all the scans girls, amazing pics!! So exciting!!! :wohoo:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Great scan pictures - congratulations ladies!! :happydance::happydance:

bubble - I will be thinking of you when you have your CVS.:hugs:

My CVS is booked for 3rd June when I will be 11w 2d. I'm so dreading the wait for the results which can take upto 2 weeks but I hope not. Our little beanie has a 1 in 4 chance of having the condition that killed our 12 month old daughter so there's lots of praying and finger crossing going on that this beanie is ok.[-o<

I had a reassurance scan on Tuesday and nice strong hb but beanie was moving about so much that sonographer couldn't get a very good picture.:dohh:

To be honest I'm trying not to get too attached until I know the results of the CVS - such an aweful feeling because I want to feel happy and excited but can't allow myself to get too carried away in case the result is a bad one.

It's great to hear all you ladies are having scans and getting all excited it must be a wonderful feeling and I'm so happy for you all. :happydance:

Oh and I can no longer fit in my clothes!!! I look about 5 months pregnant already!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I got myself a co-op ham and cheese sarnie this morning - really didn't fancy it when i got home from work but forced myself to eat it and now I want another one! Lol!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> I got myself a co-op ham and cheese sarnie this morning - really didn't fancy it when i got home from work but forced myself to eat it and now I want another one! Lol!!!

 
You must still be hungry then!! I seem to get full up very quick!


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah I was like that but now seem to be able to eat more again!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> yeah I was like that but now seem to be able to eat more again!!!!

Enjoy it whilst it lasts - soon you'll run out of room!!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm also still in pre preg stuff, i've just chosen to go out and buy a load of linen trousers that are v low and don't touch my tummy. I hate anything on my tummy! Starting to lose my flat tummy a tiny bit but still so far off a bump.


----------



## Nessicle

Butterfly I hope the results of the CVS is good news for you :hugs: 

I get full up really quickly too and then I'm starving again about an hour later!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Butterfly I hope the results of the CVS is good news for you :hugs:
> 
> I get full up really quickly too and then I'm starving again about an hour later!

 
Thank you hun - nervewrecking times.

Now my sickness has worn off I'm the same - I'm so worried about putting on weight cos I'm already overweight anyway!

Are you eating healthily or just eating what you fancy? I've not managed to get back onto fruit yet since the sickness started. I really want to be healthy!! I have had salad a couple of times this week!!


----------



## ducky1502

I love looking at all your scan pics :) so lovely!

I forgot to mention that I have now booked my gender scan :) hehe. So excited! Booked for 16wks on the dot on 25th june. 4 weeks today! I couldn't imagine waiting until my 20+3 scan, I'm so impatient.


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> I love looking at all your scan pics :) so lovely!
> 
> I forgot to mention that I have now booked my gender scan :) hehe. So excited! Booked for 16wks on the dot on 25th june. 4 weeks today! I couldn't imagine waiting until my 20+3 scan, I'm so impatient.

 
aww that'll be great - where are you having it done?


----------



## ducky1502

It's actually at a small private clinic opposite my doctors surgery. It's £75 for 30mins, includes sexing etc and a bonding session. I was going to book babybond at £79 for 20mins but why would I pay more for less time and have to travel far away?!?! Seemed a bit crazy to me.


----------



## peaches31

has anyone had the screening done for downs syndrome? (the blood test and scan) i will be having it done on june 8. im really scared about it. i refuse to have the amnio because of the risks but this is just a scan that they do in all pregnant women. i never had this with my other 2 so i dont know what to expect!


----------



## ducky1502

I had it done yesterday peaches. I would also refuse further testing. I don't really care what the results are because I will love this baby regardless. I had a measurement of 1.6mm and they've sent that off with my blood to find my risk factor. I will get a letter in 10days with the result.


----------



## peaches31

thanx ducky! so i guess the test is no biggy huh? im a baby when it comes to anything painful! lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls how are you all? Ive been in maternity jeans for a while, more for comfort to start with and now coz i cant do any of my pre-pregancy stuff up, ive still not gained any weight tho, strange! Ive not been eating healthy to be honest, just eating when i can and whatever i fancy, i get full up so quick and have only been managing portions the same size as my 2 year old son lol!

Good luck butterfly, ill have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

I didnt have the amnio as just thought i would love the baby either way and wouldnt want to scare myself with a potential high risk factor as wouldnt want the amnio done, iykwim? Ive booked my sexing scan its 3 weeks tomorrow!!! :wohoo: Im Convinced im having another boy tho!


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann your sexing scan is SO soon! How come you're having it before 16wks?! Jealous! I know mine will come by so quickly but I can't help wanting to know now :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

I will be 16+3 lol! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I just realised i put 2 by mistake lol, i meant 3! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Aaahhhhhhhhhhh! Wahoo, I will be a week after you then :) wow, we're all really beginning to progress from the 'just got my bfp/is no symptoms normal?/My god I'm bloated/I can't stop throwing up' stage :) we will all be in 2nd tri before you know it. This time next week I shall be there!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I was just wondering if anyone else feels like the same......

Like they've outgrown first tri?! I feel like I'm definately part of the first tri family but most of the posts are about things I have now read about a million times or was worried about weeks ago?! I'm scared to move over to 2nd tri though.... back to being the baby of a trimester :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly I hope the results of the CVS is good news for you :hugs:
> 
> I get full up really quickly too and then I'm starving again about an hour later!
> 
> 
> Thank you hun - nervewrecking times.
> 
> Now my sickness has worn off I'm the same - I'm so worried about putting on weight cos I'm already overweight anyway!
> 
> Are you eating healthily or just eating what you fancy? I've not managed to get back onto fruit yet since the sickness started. I really want to be healthy!! I have had salad a couple of times this week!!Click to expand...

Aww I bet it is nervewracking! My aunt has down syndrome and I will have to have screening done too. I wont have further tests though as the other girls have said I will love it either way! 

Well I have coeliac disease so a lot of what i want to eat I can't have anyway (bread, pasta, sausage rolls, biscuits etc) so I eat a lot of fruit and salad and stuff so I think I am pretty healthy to be honest. If I fancy a bit of chocolate or a packet of crisps I will have them though -I'm in to wotsits at the moment lol! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

they don't do the nuchal scan here on the nhs so i would have had to have travelled over an hour and paid £150 for the priviledge so I'mnot having that done just the screening blood test in 3 weeks - I had the blood test done with DS as well and it came back as high risk so i had an amnio with him and will be doing the same again if it comes back high with this baby - don't know if it makes it more likely to come back high this time as it did before?


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else feels like the same......
> 
> Like they've outgrown first tri?! I feel like I'm definately part of the first tri family but most of the posts are about things I have now read about a million times or was worried about weeks ago?! I'm scared to move over to 2nd tri though.... back to being the baby of a trimester :haha:

ha ha ducky yep I know what you mean - all the posts about not feeling pregnant and cramps and MS lol I feel like I've read them so many times! I still comment to help those who have just got their bfp's though to help put their mind at ease x


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls how are you all? Ive been in maternity jeans for a while, more for comfort to start with and now coz i cant do any of my pre-pregancy stuff up, ive still not gained any weight tho, strange! Ive not been eating healthy to be honest, just eating when i can and whatever i fancy, i get full up so quick and have only been managing portions the same size as my 2 year old son lol!
> 
> Good luck butterfly, ill have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> I didnt have the amnio as just thought i would love the baby either way and wouldnt want to scare myself with a potential high risk factor as wouldnt want the amnio done, iykwim? Ive booked my sexing scan its 3 weeks tomorrow!!! :wohoo: Im Convinced im having another boy tho!

Oooh how exciting!!! Well have to do a thread to see how many blues/pinks/yellows we have! x


----------



## ducky1502

I guess we are the oldies in first tri now.... I always want to help others if I can. Looking over in 2nd tri all the topics are SO different. We will be there until about 27wks, CRAZY!! By then we will all have bumps, know what we're having and be counting down the last 3 months :)


----------



## Nessicle

gosh I can't believe in two weeks I'll be in second tri! Wowzers! I might pop over December Dreamers in second tri if you girls don't mind once I've had my scan but won't post anything on any other threads til 13 weeks


----------



## Kerrieann

i feel the same and do try and help but theres so much going on over in 2nd tri, some of the girls said they came over at 12 weeks coz they had outgrown 1st tri!

Im gunna put :blue: :pink: next to peoples names when we know or :yellow: for those not finding out!


----------



## ducky1502

First tri can also be a bit negative.... which I don't blame anyone for, it's a worrying time and for some women things go wrong. At least in 2nd tri the worries subside a bit and you can begin to think about all the exciting things :)


----------



## Nessicle

oooh good idea Kerrie! 

I think I might move over when I've had my 12 week scan then - it's only a week sure bandb won't kick me off for that lol


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> First tri can also be a bit negative.... which I don't blame anyone for, it's a worrying time and for some women things go wrong. At least in 2nd tri the worries subside a bit and you can begin to think about all the exciting things :)

yeah definitely, I know it sounds mean but unless it's a friend who I've made in this thread or someone I know from ttc I don't read those other threads cos they play on my mind too much although I'm much more relaxed at 11 weeks now


----------



## - Butterfly -

I only come on here to go on this thread too :flower:


----------



## peaches31

im scared only because im not sure i have the means to provide for a special needs child! my aunt is special needs so yes i would also love this baby just the same but i know how much more work and money it takes and im not sure i would be able to do it. i have had a test done already for cystic fibrosis. that one was the scariest for my hubby because thats what his first wife died from! thankfully that one came back negative!:happydance:he was very relieved!


----------



## peaches31

WILSMUM said:


> they don't do the nuchal scan here on the nhs so i would have had to have travelled over an hour and paid £150 for the priviledge so I'mnot having that done just the screening blood test in 3 weeks - I had the blood test done with DS as well and it came back as high risk so i had an amnio with him and will be doing the same again if it comes back high with this baby - don't know if it makes it more likely to come back high this time as it did before?

do you know what it was that made you high risk? do you know what the chances are of the baby having it if they say you are high risk?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly I hope the results of the CVS is good news for you :hugs:
> 
> I get full up really quickly too and then I'm starving again about an hour later!
> 
> 
> Thank you hun - nervewrecking times.
> 
> Now my sickness has worn off I'm the same - I'm so worried about putting on weight cos I'm already overweight anyway!
> 
> Are you eating healthily or just eating what you fancy? I've not managed to get back onto fruit yet since the sickness started. I really want to be healthy!! I have had salad a couple of times this week!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I bet it is nervewracking! My aunt has down syndrome and I will have to have screening done too. I wont have further tests though as the other girls have said I will love it either way!
> 
> Well I have coeliac disease so a lot of what i want to eat I can't have anyway (bread, pasta, sausage rolls, biscuits etc) so I eat a lot of fruit and salad and stuff so I think I am pretty healthy to be honest. If I fancy a bit of chocolate or a packet of crisps I will have them though -I'm in to wotsits at the moment lol! xxClick to expand...

I have an uncle with down syndrome and we were offered screening but they will actually test for it when they do the CVS for the genetic condition anyway. But if our baby doesn't have the genetic condition but then has down syndrome then a termination would not be a consideration. If I wasn't having the CVS I would probably have the nuchal scan because if the baby does have downs then I would want to know before being born so that I could get fully prepared for any special needs.

Glad you can have crisps and chocolate!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

peaches31 said:


> thanx ducky! so i guess the test is no biggy huh? im a baby when it comes to anything painful! lol

Hi Peaches.

The nuchal scan is the same as an ultrasound. All that is different is that the equipment they use has the ability to measure the fold at the back of the baby's head and that measurement is what is used in determining the likelihood of down syndrome. 

So nothing painful and nothing to worry about. :thumbup:


----------



## Gary

Another 2 December dreamers here :hugs:

We're due 22nd :cloud9:


----------



## Mincholada

congrats Gary and to your woman as well, of course ;)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Had my 12 weeks scan yesterday and turns out our little Olive is due on the 6th :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

peaches31 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> they don't do the nuchal scan here on the nhs so i would have had to have travelled over an hour and paid £150 for the priviledge so I'mnot having that done just the screening blood test in 3 weeks - I had the blood test done with DS as well and it came back as high risk so i had an amnio with him and will be doing the same again if it comes back high with this baby - don't know if it makes it more likely to come back high this time as it did before?
> 
> do you know what it was that made you high risk? do you know what the chances are of the baby having it if they say you are high risk?Click to expand...


I found a website last weekthat said all the things they compare - they measure something in the blood and then take yr height weight and age to work out yr risk factor with DS it came back in 1 in 250 which is the lowest of the high risk category iykwim! I was offered and had an amnio with him and it came back clear but as for the odds that the bloods'll come back high again this time I just don't know - my height and weight are prob about the same (mayb slightly lighter) but then I'm 5/6 years older! i really should've asked the MW at my last appointment!!!


----------



## louise1302

hi everyone how are we

scan in 3 days eeep im so nervous but excited too

ms seems to have steped up a notch to actually throwing up now not good but oddly reasuring

welcome to all the new december dreamers since i last posted, i cant believe how many of us are having babies arund xmas time xx


----------



## peaches31

well heck! im only 5 foot 31 years old and before pregnancy 15 pounds over weight! if they figure all that it doesnt sound very good! but other than the age i was the same with my 2 girls and they turned out just fine!


----------



## wishingforbub

hello all... hoping you having a good weekend... it is my bday today and MM surprised me with a lovely spa massage then a day by the pool and beach which was just perfect !!!!
10 weeks tomorrow cant wait !! keep getting these twinges down below..just stretching i guess.. scan in a few days :)
xx


----------



## carla1234

How is everyone doing? I am still awaiting my first ultrasound on Tuesday. We can't wait. We rented a doppler online and got it yesterday. Found the heartbeat right away and what a great feeling. 

Can't wait for Tuesday to get a real due date!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Starry Night

Amelie, congrats on your scan going well! You must be very pleased. :flower:

My scan is on Friday and it can't come soon enough! I just want actual confirmation that Lil Peanut is ok after our car accident three weeks ago. All the doctors I talked to said it was fine from the lack of signs of there being something wrong. It would have been nice to get some reassurance!

And now I'm having brown bleeding/spotting. :nope: I just spent the past hour weeding my lawn (unsuccessfully, there are too many) so that might be it....but I don't know. I'm keeping my eye on it and warned DH we might need to visit the ER if it gets worse. I was up ALL night with intense stomach pains but this morning my bump is noticeably bigger. I was so excited about that and now I have brown spotting.

I'm hoping it's either a result of the weeding or the fact this is the time my period would otherwise be due. At my last appointment I asked both the nurse and my obyn about spotting and light bleeding and they both seemed very unconcerned about it.

Now I'm on pins and needles. When will the first trimester end????:wacko:


----------



## Mincholada

@starry night, hope everything will be fine. thinking of you!! :hugs:


i'm finally 12 weeks today! whoooop!!! hoping to have 1st scan on wednesday. want to know that LO is really in there.


----------



## Nessicle

starrry :hugs: why don't you call the hospital just in case they might offer you a scan just to double check? Its good that the midwife didnt seem concerned though - many women do spot but I can't imagine that's a comfort xx

I woke up feeling sick and felt sick all morning and ended up throwing up at about midday ugh I dont seem to be having much nausea now and it's only a few days but when it comes on at the moment it's pretty strong nausea really hoping I start to feel better soon I'm sick of wearing these accupressure bands lol 

xx


----------



## cheryl_b10

Hi all!

I was 11 weeks yesterday so I am nearly 12 weeks yay! Well in 6 days lol! Counting the days. I'm due 17th december I am soooo excited!

I don't want put a downer on this thread but I was starting think positive after my scan yesterday then I found out today a few weeks ago a old friend of mine had a misscarriage at 14 weeks so now im worried myself :(!

x


----------



## Nessicle

hi cheryl aw try not to worry it's quite rare to miscarry at 14 weeks - very sad for your friend though

I am 12 weeks in 6 days too! :happydance:


----------



## cheryl_b10

Nessicle said:


> hi cheryl aw try not to worry it's quite rare to miscarry at 14 weeks - very sad for your friend though
> 
> I am 12 weeks in 6 days too! :happydance:

Thanks sorry to put a downer on this thread it just made me really worried! Congratulations how is your pregnancy so far have you had any symptoms etc? xx


----------



## lozzy21

Errr the nasuea (sp?) has returned :( I was sick soo bad last night iv burst all the capilerys around my eyes. 

I will cry if it dosent end in 2nd tri


----------



## Nessicle

dont worry cheryl it's natural to worry - we all do in here :flower: 

have felt pretty ropey to this point and threw up today - thought my sickness was going away but perhaps not....hope I'm not one of those women who suffer with it til they give birth I'll be a wreck lol! Other than that absolutely fine I've been very very lucky not to have any spotting or pains etc! 

How about you? x


----------



## ducky1502

Oh lozzy how horrible :( I know how you feel though. I was sooooooo ill for 6 whole wks! Finally easing up and letting me get back to doing some normal things again. They say by 16wks pretty much everyone is over ms! We will all be there before u know it.


----------



## cheryl_b10

Thank you :). 

Sickness is horrible i feel rough 24/7 :(. I just noticed you're due same date as me 17th december :). I've had no blood just cramps now & again but I had my scan yesterday everythings ok I have a water infection atm lol!

I hope my sickness goes again soon! I'm going on holiday 11th july - 25th and ill be 18 weeks when I go so I really hope it goes as I am not sure if its my gallstones or morning sickness lol

Cant wait for december now :)! xx


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Errr the nasuea (sp?) has returned :( I was sick soo bad last night iv burst all the capilerys around my eyes.
> 
> I will cry if it dosent end in 2nd tri

lozzy did you see my post lol must be an 11 week thing :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

I had thought it was going but gess im not that lucky.

Has any one got anything yet? I caved and got a realy cute snow suit but felt kinda daft because im only 11 weeks but iv had 2 scans and nothing to surgest that anything is wrong.


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Errr the nasuea (sp?) has returned :( I was sick soo bad last night iv burst all the capilerys around my eyes.
> 
> I will cry if it dosent end in 2nd tri
> 
> lozzy did you see my post lol must be an 11 week thing :haha:Click to expand...

I did just after i posted lol. I think its because baby is having a big growth spurt this week.


----------



## cheryl_b10

lozzy21 said:


> I had thought it was going but gess im not that lucky.
> 
> Has any one got anything yet? I caved and got a realy cute snow suit but felt kinda daft because im only 11 weeks but iv had 2 scans and nothing to surgest that anything is wrong.

I've gone a bit over the top and bought quite a bit! Over past 2 days ive spent about 120 pound on clothes. And I also bought a steriliser but thats because it was on offer. I've also had a private scan & one yeserday and im 11 weeks too :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

cheryl_b10 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I had thought it was going but gess im not that lucky.
> 
> Has any one got anything yet? I caved and got a realy cute snow suit but felt kinda daft because im only 11 weeks but iv had 2 scans and nothing to surgest that anything is wrong.
> 
> I've gone a bit over the top and bought quite a bit! Over past 2 days ive spent about 120 pound on clothes. And I also bought a steriliser but thats because it was on offer. I've also had a private scan & one yeserday and im 11 weeks too :blush:Click to expand...

I feel better about spending 16 quid now.


----------



## peaches31

Nessicle said:


> hi cheryl aw try not to worry it's quite rare to miscarry at 14 weeks - very sad for your friend though
> 
> I am 12 weeks in 6 days too! :happydance:

this thread made me feel less worried! my water broke with twins at 17 weeks back in 2001. so i was really worried. but everyone in here makes me feel much better because i can see just how rare that is!:thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

I started throwing up again at 11 weeks. I think that I feel the worse when baby is growing. I end up with headaches and more cramps as well. 
I had my 12 week scan on thursday and everything looked perfect. Baby was measuring perfectly with a heart rate of 160. It was a surprise scan. We went in expecting just to hear the heartbeat and our doctor surprised us with the ultrasound!!!:happydance: I bawled my eyes out when I saw our baby.:cloud9: It feels much more real now. I am finally relaxing a bit.:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Nessicle said:


> starrry :hugs: why don't you call the hospital just in case they might offer you a scan just to double check? Its good that the midwife didnt seem concerned though - many women do spot but I can't imagine that's a comfort xx

I haven't had any more spotting since the weeding incident. I looked online and found that spotting brown blood is fairly common at the end of the first trimester. The placenta is forming and sometimes there is some fall off blood or something like that. There isn't much info out there about it but it seems that when it does happen that you should take it easy until it stops. I took it easy and it stopped.

And I can't ignore the fact that my bump is decidedly bigger today. It's very firm so I know it's not flab or bloat.:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

My ticker from thebump site says "Now in the second trimester" I think I'll move over if all's ok at scan on Weds!


----------



## louise1302

i cant wait for 2nd tri

scan in 2 days arrggghh im so excited but so nervous too, sickness has died down again but have a banging headache today


----------



## nikki-lou25

My scans weds Louise and I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## louise1302

i think im going to buy a doppler again for this one, although i had a few hairy moments when i was having archie not being abole to find it, it was very reasuring on quiet days


----------



## nikki-lou25

I am struggling to find my baby with doppler atm, takes an age...not sure if its something to do with position of baby/placenta etc


----------



## ducky1502

Its amazing how awkward the baby can be laying and if its constantly squirming you may not find it. I found the hb this morning and then lost it, the little wriggler obviously rolled over. Wow nikki wed is so soon :) how exciting! I've got 3wks and 5 days to wait until my gender scan :( feels forever even though I know it will fly by. I'm just counting down the last 5 days til I move to 2nd tri, so impatient lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got mine on thursday, im bricking it a bit but everything was fine at 9+4 so im trying to hold on to that.


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww lots of scans coming up can't wait to see all yr pics and then welcome u all over to 2nd tri! Its a bit quiet over there at the moment!!!


----------



## lozzy21

I cant wait till 2nd tri mostly because i will start showing. Im not expecting to show till late on, the joys of being fat and tall.


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> I cant wait till 2nd tri mostly because i will start showing. Im not expecting to show till late on, the joys of being fat and tall.

I'm in that boat hun, it'll take ages for me to show...I was late 20 something weeks with DD


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky - I do that, find him/her n then lose it again! Its also been really quiet past few days which makes me wonder if a) placentas in front or b) its hiding right at the back


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait till 2nd tri mostly because i will start showing. Im not expecting to show till late on, the joys of being fat and tall.
> 
> I'm in that boat hun, it'll take ages for me to show...I was late 20 something weeks with DDClick to expand...

Only good thing is now im not trying to suck my belly in:dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

This might sound a bit weird but I've just been looking through my scan pics that I scanned onto the comp, zooming in and looking up close. The ENTIRE time I thought it was a boy, no doubt in my mind. But all of a sudden I just started thinking girl....... I swear the nub is IDENTICAL to what a girls would be. Maybe I'm jus getting girly vibes, I dunno :shrug:

It's weird going from being nearly certain it's a boy to not having a bloody clue!!!


----------



## carla1234

nikki-lou25 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait till 2nd tri mostly because i will start showing. Im not expecting to show till late on, the joys of being fat and tall.
> 
> I'm in that boat hun, it'll take ages for me to show...I was late 20 something weeks with DDClick to expand...

I 3rd that. I am a size 18 (cdn size) and around 5'11".I just feel like my mid section is getting rounder...lol.


----------



## till bob

hey everybody hows everyone feelin today im ok just still gettin really bad period like pains is this normal also wen i turn over in the nite quickly im in agony for about a minute anyone else had this. xx


----------



## WILSMUM

till bob said:


> hey everybody hows everyone feelin today im ok just still gettin really bad period like pains is this normal also wen i turn over in the nite quickly im in agony for about a minute anyone else had this. xx

I'm been having a few sharp cramps - think everything is growing and moving upwards for me now though! I do get sharp pains if I move to quickly, cough or sneeze sometimes - i think we just gotta be careful and take things slower now cause everything loosenes up and its a lot easier to pull muscles and things!


I've had one hell of a headache today that I just can't seem to shift, even took a paracetemol earlier and its not even made a dent in it!


----------



## lozzy21

Maybe tmi coming up but is sex with the bloke on top starting to get uncomroftable for any one else?


----------



## KellyC75

Hello everyone...:flower:

I havent been online for a while now, as we have been moving house!

Just read back on all the posts, great that lots of you have had your scans...I have mine on Friday & cant wait....:winkwink:


----------



## Seb8

Anyone got bad backache? I am in agony with mine today!! Is this normal?


----------



## Starry Night

Girls, just to warn you all that I *may* be leaving. :nope:

I started bleeding red today so of course I went to the ER but the doctor simply poked his finger in me and asked, "does this hurt" and when I said "no" he said that it looked OK. I only had light spotting then and I'm guessing my cervix was still closed. I was told to rest, no lifting, no sex and to take it easy but "anything can happen". So for now I still have to wait for my scan on Friday!!

But the bleeding is more like a flow now and I have passed a few clots (albeit tiny ones and 1/2 were brown) The ER doctor said not to come back unless it was like a period which is isn't. Sometimes I have only when I wipe, sometimes a small spot on my pad. Sometimes it's brown and sometimes it's red. It's like the end of a period. Right now I'm not spotting but it has stopped earlier only to start up again.

I'm taking the day off work tomorrow and calling my obyn. I am hoping against hope he'll agree to see me before my ultrasound. I've been worried about Lil Peanut ever since my accident nearly 3 weeks ago. That's a long time to be in limbo!

I want to hope for the best but it's so tough! I almost feel like I have to resign myself. Hope for the best but prepare for the worst.:cry:

My mom said she bled like this or even worse when 12 weeks pregnant with my sister but she also ended up having previa with her which is still not great news. Better than miscarriage though.


----------



## cho

omg starry night, i cant believe they didnt scan u.
I would get straight back down the hospital and demand a scan.
Surely they cant leave you wondering. thats awful
I hope that everythig is ok, thinking of you.


How is everyone else??
I hve scan tomorrow and cant wait i am soooo excited.
Good luck to anyone if you have scans today xxx


----------



## till bob

Seb8 said:


> Anyone got bad backache? I am in agony with mine today!! Is this normal?

hey iv got really bad backache but i did also wen i carried my daughter so yeh i think its normal xxx


----------



## till bob

c.holdway said:


> omg starry night, i cant believe they didnt scan u.
> I would get straight back down the hospital and demand a scan.
> Surely they cant leave you wondering. thats awful
> I hope that everythig is ok, thinking of you.
> 
> 
> How is everyone else??
> I hve scan tomorrow and cant wait i am soooo excited.
> Good luck to anyone if you have scans today xxx

good luck with ur scan tomoro do u still think there mite be twins bet u cant wait mines still a week away so countin down the days let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## till bob

Starry Night said:


> Girls, just to warn you all that I *may* be leaving. :nope:
> 
> I started bleeding red today so of course I went to the ER but the doctor simply poked his finger in me and asked, "does this hurt" and when I said "no" he said that it looked OK. I only had light spotting then and I'm guessing my cervix was still closed. I was told to rest, no lifting, no sex and to take it easy but "anything can happen". So for now I still have to wait for my scan on Friday!!
> 
> But the bleeding is more like a flow now and I have passed a few clots (albeit tiny ones and 1/2 were brown) The ER doctor said not to come back unless it was like a period which is isn't. Sometimes I have only when I wipe, sometimes a small spot on my pad. Sometimes it's brown and sometimes it's red. It's like the end of a period. Right now I'm not spotting but it has stopped earlier only to start up again.
> 
> I'm taking the day off work tomorrow and calling my obyn. I am hoping against hope he'll agree to see me before my ultrasound. I've been worried about Lil Peanut ever since my accident nearly 3 weeks ago. That's a long time to be in limbo!
> 
> I want to hope for the best but it's so tough! I almost feel like I have to resign myself. Hope for the best but prepare for the worst.:cry:
> 
> My mom said she bled like this or even worse when 12 weeks pregnant with my sister but she also ended up having previa with her which is still not great news. Better than miscarriage though.

oh no hun thats awful sometimes hospitals can be so crap i think they shud scan u earlier than fri that seems so far away doesnt it well u rest up and give the hospital another ring if ur worried keep us posted hun xxx


----------



## cho

till bob said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> omg starry night, i cant believe they didnt scan u.
> I would get straight back down the hospital and demand a scan.
> Surely they cant leave you wondering. thats awful
> I hope that everythig is ok, thinking of you.
> 
> 
> How is everyone else??
> I hve scan tomorrow and cant wait i am soooo excited.
> Good luck to anyone if you have scans today xxx
> 
> good luck with ur scan tomoro do u still think there mite be twins bet u cant wait mines still a week away so countin down the days let us know how u get on xxxClick to expand...

Well, i dont think there is twins, i cant imagine it so i block it out lol.
There a possibililty but i dont think i will.
good luck with yours too, im so excited last time i had a scan it was like a pip lol x


----------



## cho

has everyone had thereresults for downs.
I dont know if i have been tested would they have done that when they did my bloods ect?


----------



## nikki-lou25

starry - Good luck with your scan! Massive hugs :hugs: it is so scary bleeding, I just wanna send hugs and I wish I could take your mind off it for a while :hugs: 

c.holdway - I get my downs bloods taken around 16 weeks if I chose to have the test...depends on the trust but they don't usually take them at booking with your bloods.


----------



## cho

oh ok, just have noticed a few have had theirs:shrug: thanks x


----------



## lozzy21

I think if you have the nucal scan then you have the bloods taken now, if its just the blood test then its 16 weeks, i think


----------



## AmeliePoulain

c.holdway said:


> has everyone had thereresults for downs.
> I dont know if i have been tested would they have done that when they did my bloods ect?

They took my bloods at my 12+4 scan to send off with the nuchal measurement. She said I would get a letter in a couple of weeks or if high risk a phone call in probably the next few days xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lozzy worded that sooo much better than I did :blush:


----------



## cho

ok thanks everyone xx


----------



## lozzy21

Eeeeeeekkk in 3 days time i will be having my scan, i caint wait to see how much baby will have grown from 9 weeks


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh good luck hun :) 2 'sleeps' til my scan. Soooooo nervous!!


----------



## lozzy21

Thank you, good luck for yours.


I use "sleeps" aswell but get stupid looks when i do :rofl:


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol I probably get stupid looks too...but tend not to care enough to notice :haha:

I hope Pipling is still ok, I get so nervous with scans!


----------



## lozzy21

Everything will be fine, i get realy nervous too. This will be my 3rd, you would think id be used to them by now


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol its my 4th with this baby. 1 private then 2 for bleeding!!


----------



## lozzy21

We will still be bricking it at our 20 weeks scan's even though we know eveything is ok.

The things our brain dose to us


----------



## louise1302

mines tomorrow and im bricking it as my sickness and sore boobs have gone awol again, nothing for 3 days, driving me insane all this symptom spotting 

i use sleeps too, told hubby im going to bed at 7pm tonight lol


----------



## lozzy21

Can you sleep before one? Im awake every hour.


----------



## louise1302

probably not but im going to try and slep the time away, knowing me ill be up at 5 and have a long wait til 11


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got to go to work before my scan :dohh: Its going to be hell.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh no Lozzy!!! Although best to keep busy! Mines not til 1pm...hate afternoon scans lol


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got 2 hours in work. go for my scan and then have to come back. Means i dont have to do a full shift tho :rofl:


----------



## louise1302

afternoon scans are the worst, im glad im off work this week, gotta love half term

just got to gewt through the next 24 hhours now arrggghhh


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've got a few meetings with brides to fill up my time and take my mind off things...but weds 1pm cant come fast enough. 

oh, and I HATE havin a full bladder!!


----------



## lozzy21

Tell be about it, its getting more and more uncomfortable if i wait too long to go for a wee

I cant wait to make our big announcment, wev only told close friends and family. I keep going to wright something on facebook then remember i cant.


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls

not been on for a few days been poorly :( threw up twice really badly on Saturday I was a right mess, OH had to come home from the pub as I could barely move and my face swelled badly and I couldnt see properly (I have a phobia of vomiting because of the swelling and broken blood vessels I get). Yesterday felt ropey all day but I'm eating now and just trying to drink plenty of water though I still feel queasy. I had diarrhea yesterday too so wondering if I had a bit of a tummy bug - OH wasn't well yesterday and has had runs today too. Thankfully it seems to be over with!! 

I hope everyone is ok? i have my scan on Thursday too at 9.45am :happydance: I am so so ready for this scan now and ready to tell everyone I'm struggling to hide my little pot belly as I have a flat stomach usually lol! 

Starry I hope everything is ok - please keep us posted xxxx

My bubs is the same when I'm listening to the hb - I find it then it goes away the little monkey keeps moving he he! 

xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sorry you've been ill Ness!!! :hugs: Hope you're 100% soon!!!

I'm currently tryin to decide between these 2 prams

https://www.jussy.plus.com/CS&P/CSP.html

Prefer icandy for the look...but city select for space etc! Hard decisions to be made lol


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Nikki! Just look a bit of a mess and feel a bit exhausted still but I'm much better thank you! 

Oooh hard decisions! I think the iCandy is defo cuter!


----------



## lozzy21

Glad your feeling better ness, 

We can compare scan pics :D


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry to hear you've not been well ness! It's a week today til my scan and I just want it to hurry up so I can see pebble again!

Thanks to a friend of me and dh's I'm allowed to get the silver cross 3d! It'll fit in my Clio and I really like it! He'd always said it's too expensive but as he brought himself a new downhill bike she said he was being unreasonable not letting me get it :-D


----------



## louise1302

sorry youve been poorly ness

the pram im looking at is the babystyle prestige, with all the older 4 ive not had a 'proper' pram so i think for the last baby im going to splash out on one 

i do love the icandy apple though hmmmm


----------



## cho

sammiwry i am gettin the 3d and at the moment babies r us and mothercare have it in sale mothercare u get extra 10% off plus i have a code to get another 10% off which take it down to 327 with the car seat :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo but with mothercare you have to order it by today don't you? I'm not
in a position to get it yet as we are moving out of my parents house to our own house so til we have done that we aren't going to get bits. Out of interest what made you chose it?


----------



## cho

no tomorrow till 12 x


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo still doesn't help with nowhere to put it :-(


----------



## cho

well i was going to get the quinny then when i saw it i remembered how annoying it was when you try and put it down as you have to take seat of ect.
Then i saw the silver cross and it looked soooo comfy with all the fleece ect and it inc everything also loved the colour pistaccio. Also i loved that you could lie it flat so you dont have to worry about changing over to a carrycot, it jut looks lovely and comfy and at a brill price!!!


----------



## ARouge

This is my last week in first trimester! :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I feel for anyone who is or has been having a rough time with being ill. I was sick this morning but only a bit, I can def handle that! 3 wks 4 days until my gender scan :) wahoo!!! Good luck everyone with your scans today and this week. Can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## cho

ooh ducky is that private scan xx


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> has everyone had thereresults for downs.
> I dont know if i have been tested would they have done that when they did my bloods ect?

No you normal have the downs screening blood test around 16 weeks - I see my MW for mine on 17th Jun and will prob get the results about a week later!


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> has everyone had thereresults for downs.
> I dont know if i have been tested would they have done that when they did my bloods ect?
> 
> No you normal have the downs screening blood test around 16 weeks - I see my MW for mine on 17th Jun and will prob get the results about a week later!Click to expand...

I had blood taken at my booking appointment last week for downs to combine with my scan next week


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> well i was going to get the quinny then when i saw it i remembered how annoying it was when you try and put it down as you have to take seat of ect.
> Then i saw the silver cross and it looked soooo comfy with all the fleece ect and it inc everything also loved the colour pistaccio. Also i loved that you could lie it flat so you dont have to worry about changing over to a carrycot, it jut looks lovely and comfy and at a brill price!!!

Which silver cross were you looking at?


----------



## ducky1502

OMG you are all talking about buggies, I wouldn't even know what you are talking about because I haven't even thought about looking yet. People keep asking us about names/buggies/cots/car seats etc and me and OH just look at each other and shrug :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> ooh ducky is that private scan xx

Yup private scan :) my 20 wk scan is at the end of july and I just couldn't wait. I wanna punch all the people who look disappointed in me because I don't want a suprise. I think that's down to personal choice. I'm a very impatient person and I think a person poppoing out my privates will be a big enough suprise :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been looking at prams for the last year :rofl:


----------



## cho

lol its the silvercross 3d.
I wanted to pay private for sexing but dh is having none of it :(
oh well suppose i will have to wait the long and horrible wait:(


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Iv been looking at prams for the last year :rofl:

haha, how funny x


----------



## louise1302

im a pram addict as was looking before i found out :lol:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've only started talkin prams the past few weeks! 

I'm halfr wanting to be on team yellow - but part of me wants to know what baby will be!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh I def want to know but will have to wait till my 20 wk scan - did look into private but the only place I found in the city closest to where Ilive won't do a sexing scan before the NHS 20 week scan so there seems little point in paying out 70 quid!!! The only way I'd know before the 20 wk scan is if I have an amnio which I am kinda expecting seeing as my bloods came back high risk with DS!

I'm in a quandry regarding prams - I've still got my Mamas & Papas AT4 travel system which I had with DS but my ex in laws brought it so I feel weird using it but DH says he doesn't mind and it does eem silly forking out £400 odd quid for another travel system which I'd probably only really use for 6-9 months and then I'd use more of a stroller type things such at the Quinny Zapp which is exactly what I did with DS!! So although I've seen and would love the Jane Slalom Pro Matrix 3 Wheeler Pushchair I can't really justify forking out all that money esp when things are pretty tight for us at the moment!! So my thinking now is to go for something like the Hauck Manhattan or Petite Star Zia which is suitable from birth but more of a stroller type and a lot cheaper!!! And then if I need an all terrain when we go out for a walk then I'll use the AT4! But it does seem just from looking at Mothercare that everything is very summery at the moment so we're gonna wait till July before we start really looking which is when Mothercares Autumn/Winter catalogue comes out!!!


----------



## cho

The only problem with zapp is it cant lie back so if they fall asleep when your out its a nighmare my friend had one when he was like 18 months and helooked so uncomfotable when he fell asleep :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm so glad my OH is happy to do whatever I want to do regarding private scans etc. He is so easy going and I'm highly strung so he knows it's best to let me have my private scans :) 

I wish I had the will power to be on team yellow but finding out what it is seems like the right thing for us with this baby. Maybe our second will be different.


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> lol its the silvercross 3d.
> I wanted to pay private for sexing but dh is having none of it :(
> oh well suppose i will have to wait the long and horrible wait:(

I was looking at that one but when i seen it in the shop it looks realy small and flimsy. Im going to have a look at the linea freeway


----------



## louise1302

omg its nearly tomorrow im so bloody nervous


----------



## nikki-lou25

1 sleep to go Louise, what time is your scan??


----------



## louise1302

11 am

then i suppose ill have a definite due date and can get myself a bump buddy lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi everyone how are you? I havnt been able to get on for ages as my laptop charger broke! Grrrr 2 weeks 5 days till my gender scan! :wohoo: We want to get the new stokke explory! But its £829 and hubby is abit reluctant to get it :cry: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay good luck tmorrow louise!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just realised you're 10+1 - thats quite early for a dating scan...well it would be round here. When I was 9+4 and bleeding she moved my dating scan so I was past 12 weeks. (By LMP I'm about 14 weeks...but I'm a late ovulator my scan should've been 17th May) Maybe you'll get another sneaky scan in a couple of weeks? My friend went for hers last and was invited back for another scan? 

GOOD LUCK, Baby will be fine - don't worry :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thats not meant to sounds harsh Louise, just read it back...sounds like I'm bein a know it all :blush: I dont mean it like that :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got everything planned out :D, I know what pram, what cot, what monitor. I just need to wait to im futher on on and buy it all


----------



## ducky1502

I just found out my friend is 18wks pregnant, she's already bought furniture and her and her OH have saved £1000 to go out and buy all the big bits. They both have a week off work from the day they find out the gender..... they're so organised!!! I still know nothing! We have nothing planned, no money saved, we're just kind of floating along. I think we will begin to think about stuff after the scan at 16wks.


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> I just found out my friend is 18wks pregnant, she's already bought furniture and her and her OH have saved £1000 to go out and buy all the big bits. They both have a week off work from the day they find out the gender..... they're so organised!!! I still know nothing! We have nothing planned, no money saved, we're just kind of floating along. I think we will begin to think about stuff after the scan at 16wks.

Oh god she is well planned, although i think many of us are prob not that planned lol.

the silvercross we have been to see, i didnt find it small or at all flimsy,but everyone's bound to have different opinions of buggies


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky - dont worry you have plenty of time to get organised! I'm not an organised person...but with number2 on the way I think I better get organised LOL


----------



## ducky1502

I don't really wanna go out and do any major baby shopping until I have a bump. Sounds strange but having some kind of bump would make me feel better.


----------



## lozzy21

The pram and cot are getting bourt for me and i can get a lot second hand. Im planning on saving from now on. Well i dunno, do i save and go on one big spree or just get something every week?


----------



## louise1302

it didnt sound bad nikki :flower:

this is more of a well being scan im paying for ,my nhs dating scan is in about 3 weeks ive waited til now to make sure there was something to see the wait has killed me

my dating scan on archie was 10w 6 days and they were well out lol he came 2 weeks late


----------



## ducky1502

I think we are probably going to ask for some things as early xmas presents and the things we have to get ourselves will be bought as and when we can afford them. No big spending spree, just little and often because we're both so bad at saving. I know because it's my parents 1st grandchild they will probably buy us 1 big thing like the cot or a reasonably priced travel system. OH's parents have also said they want to get us 1 big thing. Plus I have people offering me clothes and bits all over the place.

I think I'm more excited about being ALLOWED to look at all the baby stuff! Being able to look at prams and look at baby stuff in department stores like John lewis..... oooooh and babies r us!


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Errr the nasuea (sp?) has returned :( I was sick soo bad last night iv burst all the capilerys around my eyes.
> 
> I will cry if it dosent end in 2nd tri
> 
> lozzy did you see my post lol must be an 11 week thing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I did just after i posted lol. I think its because baby is having a big growth spurt this week.Click to expand...

It must be an 11 week growth spurt as I too have been feeling nauseas and throwing up (mainly at night time). i thought I was over it!! Oh well it's a good sign!! :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

:dohh: Im so stupid, my scan is wednesday not thursday


----------



## calliebaby

lozzy21 said:


> :dohh: Im so stupid, my scan is wednesday not thursday

Even better!!! Less time to wait:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Well, ladies, I have to say good-bye.:cry:

I don't want to be a downer so I'll be brief: Lil Peanut is now in heaven. The staff on call today were much, MUCH nicer and very helpful. The ER doctor actually read over the specific results of all my previous tests (other doctors just told me "everything is fine") and it turns out Lil Peanut never had a good heart and the doc was surprised he made it as far along as he did.

As far as miscarriages go everything went smoothly and I'm at home now. I'm grieving but feeling strong. After the necessary break DH and I will start TTC again. And I have a huge family reunion/vacation to look forward to this summer.

Good luck to the rest of you! I just know you'll have chubby little babies in your arms come December!:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

Starry Night I am sooo sooo sorry for your loss and I will be stalking you and hope to see you soon.

MC support were fantastic for me, I'm sorry you also had to experience this it's a terrible time PM me if you want to chat.

Again I so sorry for your loss :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for your kind words. It means alot. I probably won't be on Baby and Bump for awhile. I might even decide to keep "quiet" on my future TTC efforts. I'll definitely be more cautious next time around though I don't regret telling people about being pregnant so early. Now everyone knows why I'm sad and they're soooo supportive.


----------



## Mincholada

i'm soooooo sorry starry night!!! :hugs: i'll be praying for you!


----------



## mayb_baby

I left B&B 3-4days after my MC and I was only 7+5 I think. I also had told people which was hard enough to deal with, this time I am more cautious I won't tell people until I&#8217;m 16weeks 2 weeks after my scan so I feel more 'safe zone'

The loss support here is good as they do understand your pain even though every mothers pain is individual, it will be a tough time as you already know but remember nothing will replace your angel and you are still a mommy 

Sending love and prayers your way for you and your OH 

:hugs::hugs:

xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss sweetie.:cry:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Starry Night, i am so sorry. Big :hugs: to you. 

xx


----------



## Starry Night

mayb_baby said:


> I left B&B 3-4days after my MC and I was only 7+5 I think. I also had told people which was hard enough to deal with, this time I am more cautious I won't tell people until Im 16weeks 2 weeks after my scan so I feel more 'safe zone'
> 
> The loss support here is good as they do understand your pain even though every mothers pain is individual, it will be a tough time as you already know but remember nothing will replace your angel and you are still a mommy
> 
> Sending love and prayers your way for you and your OH
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxx

I'll probably still tell close friends and family right away next time. I have really appreciated all the support. Yesterday, at church, where the bleeding started, the pastor prayed for us from the pulpit and knowing that 100 people were praying for us meant so much! But I may wait till the second trimester to making the news general knowledge. I'll probably keep our TTC more of a secret. Lots of people knew we were before. And I don't want others thinking that the next one will replace this one. My future children are going to know about their older brother or sister. I know I was glad that my mom told me about my lost sibling.


----------



## nikki-lou25

So sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

so sorry hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> :dohh: Im so stupid, my scan is wednesday not thursday

:happydance: 1 day less to wait.......1 more sleep hun!! :winkwink:


----------



## louise1302

im off for my scan now, so bloody nervous i didnt sleep a wink last night and now feel sick because im overtired

wish me luck


----------



## KellyC75

So very sorry for your loss 'Starry Night'....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> im off for my scan now, so bloody nervous i didnt sleep a wink last night and now feel sick because im overtired
> 
> wish me luck

Good luck....Look forward to hearing all about it later...:winkwink:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck Louise - cant wait to see pics of bubba!! :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Might sound slightly crazy now, but nothing new there....I swear I may just have felt pipling. Something felt like popcorn 'popping' by my bikini line - I seem to remember gettin that about 16 weeks with Aimee????


----------



## Kerrieann

Starry im so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Starry :hugs: I cant imagine what you're going through right now, you are a very brave lady xxx all the best to you and your DH and hope to see you back in first tri soon xxx


----------



## Nessicle

louise1302 said:


> im off for my scan now, so bloody nervous i didnt sleep a wink last night and now feel sick because im overtired
> 
> wish me luck

good luck Louise :flower: can't wait to see your piccie xx


----------



## lozzy21

I still cant find babys heartbeat with the doppler :( Im starting to get realy nervous.


----------



## Nessicle

don't worry Lozzy some people just can't find it until after 12 weeks sometimes even 14 weeks it doesnt mean anything is wrong :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

I know but id feel better for tomorrow if i could find it.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've been struggling to find my baby Lozzy, its hit n miss - sometimes I get it...others I dont. Us 'fluffier' ladies tend to struggle a bit more at times!

:hugs:


----------



## till bob

starry night i am soooooo sorry life is so cruel at times so glad u have got the right support around u sending u lots of love and huggs takecare hun xxxx


----------



## till bob

good luck c.holdway and louise today on ur scans lookin forward to hearing alkl about it later xxx


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> I've been struggling to find my baby Lozzy, its hit n miss - sometimes I get it...others I dont. Us 'fluffier' ladies tend to struggle a bit more at times!
> 
> :hugs:

Feel a little better knowing that its not just me, i get plenty of whushing sounds and what sounds like the wind lol but no heartbeat.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm sure all is ok hun - I sometimes wonder if my doppler is calmin my nerves or makin me neurotic :winkwink: 
What times your scan again?? Did u tell me this already? Is my preggy brain startin already lol


----------



## lozzy21

I was right on the time, 9.30 but wrong about the day. Im off work tomorrow so i dont have to go back after.

Today is going to drag.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've just booked a bride into the showroom for a consultation for tomorrow morning. That will kill 2 hours for me...and keep my mind busy!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I've been struggling to find my baby Lozzy, its hit n miss - sometimes I get it...others I dont. Us 'fluffier' ladies tend to struggle a bit more at times!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Feel a little better knowing that its not just me, i get plenty of whushing sounds and what sounds like the wind lol but no heartbeat.Click to expand...

sounds like you're picking up the placenta hun! My placenta is anterior (front wall) so i have to use my doppler to the left hand side of my stomach sort of half way between my belly button and pubic bone to hear it


----------



## nikki-lou25

I got lots of wooshing, I have to sort of angle the dopple to get bubs! I wonder if I've got anterior placenta. I had posterior low lying with DD...hmm I'll be interested to know


----------



## Nessicle

could be anterior Nikki - apparently each eggie doesnt implant in the same place from previous pregnancies. 

Just a TMI question....I've just had my first poop in about 5 days - I had to sit and strain gently for about 20 minutes because not pooping was making me feel ill. I feel so much better now for it but gentle straining like that won't hurt bubs will it? I didnt do almighty pushes and forceful straining just alternating my position on the toilet leaning forward and backward and very gentle pushing in my bottom...


----------



## nikki-lou25

bubs will be fine Ness :hugs: Its common in pregnancy to struggle!


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Nikki :flower: 

I haven't really had a problem with constipation up until now but just trying to drink plenty of water and eat fruit to keep things moving - I struggle with fibre intake due to my coeliac and not being able to have brown bread, pasta etc


----------



## Mizze

Starry, im so so sorry hon. xx As someone else said MC Support can be really useful at the moment


Nessicle - Prune Juice, it seems to work for me! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze - does that taste funny though?


----------



## Mizze

Sadly yes, I think of it as medicine!

Mizze


----------



## nikki-lou25

Just dont drink too much cz someone I spoke to online had a bit of an "explosion" after drinking too much :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

eurgh ha ha ha thanks Nikki! 

Mizze I might give it a miss to be honest atm as my tummy is still very dicky right now - the queasiness I thought was going has stepped back up just hoping it does tail off fairly soon! Struggling to eat atm! 

Might try it once my sickness has come to an end though


----------



## Mizze

Oh yes - just a _*small*_ glass full. Oh it could be painful! 

Mizze


----------



## louise1302

My scan went fine ladies there's a lovely 10 week fetus in there measuring 31mm scan wasn't reallyclear as I am a larger lady but I got to hear the hb and it was perfect my due date has changed from the 26 th dec to the 29th December so bot a massive jump xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay Louise! Where was your scan??


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats on your scan louise :)

Good luck to everyone else! 

Me and OH have had a lazy morning in bed, only just got up! Our 5 year anniversary today :) it's strange to think at our next anniversary we will be parents of a 5/6month old!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I've been struggling to find my baby Lozzy, its hit n miss - sometimes I get it...others I dont. Us 'fluffier' ladies tend to struggle a bit more at times!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Feel a little better knowing that its not just me, i get plenty of whushing sounds and what sounds like the wind lol but no heartbeat.Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like you're picking up the placenta hun! My placenta is anterior (front wall) so i have to use my doppler to the left hand side of my stomach sort of half way between my belly button and pubic bone to hear itClick to expand...

I might try futher up, iv just been checking round my pubic bone. I think my placenta is on the left cos thats where i get the most noises.


----------



## louise1302

My scan was with baby premier and cost £90 worth the money though x


----------



## Mizze

Great news on the scan Louise! ;)

Mizze


----------



## nikki-lou25

ooh where's that? I only know babybond nr the Quays and Ultrasound Now in stockport


----------



## till bob

hey congrats louise glad alls ok just a quick question is anyone else really itchy i cant stop scratchin my legs and arms its drivin me mad i know pre clampsia causes itchin but is this just later on in pregnancy xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aww great news Louise!! only a couple of days difference then anyway - bubs will come when it's ready though! 

I've been itching too till bob - I'm constantly itchy all over think it's cos of stretching and water retention round legs etc dont think it's anything to worry about unless it's quite bad in late pregnancy :flower:

yeah Lozzy try further up then further to the right perhaps an inch above your pubic bone and make sure you have a full bladder when you do it


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> Might sound slightly crazy now, but nothing new there....I swear I may just have felt pipling. Something felt like popcorn 'popping' by my bikini line - I seem to remember gettin that about 16 weeks with Aimee????

I had a similar experience on Thursday night when I was in bed texting DH, I thought I was imgaining it though!


----------



## Nessicle

ooh how exciting! 

I've felt a few pops and twitches but think it's just muscle spasms and wind with me lol


----------



## sammiwry

This definately wasnt a muscle spasm! How I described it to DH was like the old malteaser advert where the malteaser floats out the chocolate.

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## lozzy21

Iv felt bubbles but i just needed to fart.



Im going crazy, why cant it be tomorrow


----------



## basenjigrl

:shrug:Can I join you ladies? I'm due December 28th. I've been married almost nine years. This will be number 1, but we have 4 angel babies. It's so hard not to be nervous. I've. Been reading posts for a couple days but there are sooo many that after page 50 I had to skip around a bit. Symptoms have been minimal but of course that just makes me more nervous.


----------



## Nessicle

very exciting Sammi! I can't wait to feel bubs reckon I'll end up missing it though from being busy doing something else! When I'm listening on my doppler I can hear bubs moving around though which is nice! 

I'm struggling at work atm I'm so tired - probs partly cos I was ill at the weekend though too


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> Iv felt bubbles but i just needed to fart.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going crazy, why cant it be tomorrow

:haha: I usually just need to fart but this felt "different" 

and I agree...whys it not weds already??


----------



## sammiwry

I hate work at the moment, the 6am starts are wearing me out but then if I changed department I wouldn't see DH as much so I've just got into the habit of coming home and napping so I'm awakeish when he gets home.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just hate mornings fullstop at the mo, I really struggle to get up! I've even been "bad mummy" and had Aimee in my bed for snuggles in a morning so I get an extra half hour.


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi bet those early starts are hard work! I wish I could start earlier and finish earlier as round about now I'm exhausted ugh

Aww Nikki bless he he


----------



## sammiwry

I'd give anything to stay in bed at the moment! Weekends I can't lay in bed past 9 as my body sees that as a lie in and I get restless yet I'm still tired :(


----------



## louise1302

nikki-lou25 said:


> ooh where's that? I only know babybond nr the Quays and Ultrasound Now in stockport

its near altrincham not far from broadheath retail park if yyou know it, i uised babybond in chorlton last time but tbh they were rubbish

i didnt know there was one in stockport x


----------



## cho

Hi had my scan this morning went great, everything fine, dates still the same.
was being a bit naughty and wouldnt turn over to measure so i had to run up a flight of stairs lol and it still didnt!!!
was a little fidget though!
sorry pic not brilliant x


----------



## Nessicle

yay Charlotte!!! fabulous news!! Little monkey hey? He's obviously too comfy he he! 

Still a good piccie though - bubs looks tightly packed in lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

louise1302 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> ooh where's that? I only know babybond nr the Quays and Ultrasound Now in stockport
> 
> its near altrincham not far from broadheath retail park if yyou know it, i uised babybond in chorlton last time but tbh they were rubbish
> 
> i didnt know there was one in stockport xClick to expand...

Thats the same babybond, they just moved to salford quays for some reason :wacko:

c.holdway - Awww look at the perfectly formed bubby :cloud9:


----------



## cho

Thanks Ness i havent a clue what that big lump is squashing it in no wonder why it couldnt turn lol, maybe were she was pushing:shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi bet those early starts are hard work! I wish I could start earlier and finish earlier as round about now I'm exhausted ugh
> 
> Aww Nikki bless he he

They are indeed, but I'm home by 2.30 and if my department finishes early I get to come home earlier :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

I was gonna say that about pushing down hun, looks like it could be that.


----------



## cho

yer i think it prob is. Wasnt there others having scans today, whens yours Nikki?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mines tomorrow @ 1pm :) 

Louise had hers today!


----------



## cho

good luck nikki, and louise glad all went well xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aah yes i didnt think of that doh ha ha! it's a lovely scan piccie anyway chick - mine is in 1 and a half days and counting he he he! 

lozzy has hers tomorrow! 

Do any of you worry that your bubs might be deformed lol? I mean I have cats and there have been instances where I've forgotten to wash my hands straight after handling them and I think "oh no I've got toxoplasmosis and might have made my baby deformed!" or something along those lines?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness, I love that you worry about same things as me!!! :winkwink: I have a cat too and I'm the same. Hubby does her tray but I'm always stroking her. I do use antibac gel as often as I remember tho


----------



## lozzy21

Err back from shopping and im shatterd. Iv probably forgot half the things i need, ill find out when OH gets home and askes where something is.

My mam and aunty make me laugh, they were telling me off for picking up heavy bags but then asked me to put my brother in the car. So i cant pick up a bag with some tins in but i can lift a 5 stone kid into the car :rofl:

Any one want to come make me some dinner? i cant be arse to stick the kettle on.


----------



## louise1302

lol ross is like that he wont let me lift a bag but archie who weighs like 25lbs he tell me to get him from the car....moron

not long til your scan now lozzy, im so glad mines over ith i was shaking so much this morning

i know what you mean about cba i have a ton of cleaning to do and i really want to stay sat comfy on my chair on here lol


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just rememberd i need to go into town to pay some money into the bank aswell :(

My OH is more "should you be doing that? Can you eat that?" Read the bloody pregnacy book and you would find out what i can eat.


The one thing im glad about is that its first thing, i dont have to sit about waiting. Id cry if it was later in the day.


----------



## louise1302

c.holdway said:


> Hi had my scan this morning went great, everything fine, dates still the same.
> was being a bit naughty and wouldnt turn over to measure so i had to run up a flight of stairs lol and it still didnt!!!
> was a little fidget though!
> sorry pic not brilliant x

lovely pic :)


----------



## louise1302

https://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv184/archierobert/photo.jpg

heres my pic from today not very clear but you can tell theres a bubs there lol


----------



## cho

thanks louise.
Ha ha i just joined second trimester, seen as im only a few hours off i thought what the hell lol.
Dec dreamers is sooooooo dead over there !!


----------



## cho

ahh thats clear louise especially for 10 weeks !


----------



## till bob

charlotte ur pic is amazin so there is just 1 in there then so glad bubs is ok cant wait for mine xxx


----------



## cho

haha yer only one thank god, i would be so scared if there was 2!
any how there isnt,there was one beautiful fidget bum in there.
Bet your getting excited now tillbob x


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> thanks louise.
> Ha ha i just joined second trimester, seen as im only a few hours off i thought what the hell lol.
> Dec dreamers is sooooooo dead over there !!

Give us a few weeks and we will all be over


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ness, I love that you worry about same things as me!!! :winkwink: I have a cat too and I'm the same. Hubby does her tray but I'm always stroking her. I do use antibac gel as often as I remember tho

ha ha ha I thought I was being daft worrying about stuff like that and as I'm typing I think "I sound like a right lunatic" lol! 

yeah Mark does the cats' tray too, they're males cats so right scruffy gits and cos they're only 6 months they dont clean themselves as often as possible. I do hate that they jump up on the kitchen worktops though so I'm constantly disinfecting!

I just try to remember to wash my hands as often as possible I really should get one of those antibiotic gel things for my hands especially getting on buses etc! Total germ wagons!


----------



## Nessicle

gosh I wish my OH worried about me lifting and eating stuff lol none of it crosses his mind! I'll say "it's too heavy I can't lift it" and he'll be like "sure you'll manage" cheeky sod! I just flat out refuse and he ends up having to carry it anyway ha ha. 

He asks if I can have stuff relating to my coeliac but not relating to being pregnant. I don't think it even crosses his mind that there is stuff you can't have. I've bought him a blokes guide to pregnancy but he's never picked it up! 

Louise - beautiful scan piccie!!! Very clear!


----------



## lozzy21

OH remembers what i cant have if i tell him and he knows some from his boss as she is pregnant too. Poor bloke gets it at home and at work.


----------



## till bob

c.holdway im sooo excited for mine cant wait as havent even seen bubs or heard heartbeat or anythin yet.

my hubbys great he tells me off if i carry heavy things and everythin hes so protective of me wen im pregnant does the cookin and everythin my friend actually said to me the other day u shud get pregnant more often lol i was really naughty today had a runny egg cudnt help myself had it on a bacon sarnie yummy!!!!! xx


----------



## till bob

now this is a long shot but im bridesmaid in oct for my sister and cant find a maternity bridesmaid dress anyway has anyone got any ideas iv seached the net and not alot available il be 7 months then xxx


----------



## basenjigrl

People are in the second trimester already. Is that why no one responded to my post that I wanted to join the December Dreamers?:winkwink:
That means I'm almost there too. Woo Hoo. :happydance:


----------



## cho

you may have to get like a floaty dress x


----------



## basenjigrl

till bob said:


> now this is a long shot but im bridesmaid in oct for my sister and cant find a maternity bridesmaid dress anyway has anyone got any ideas iv seached the net and not alot available il be 7 months then xxx

From what I understand the seams are quite large in the dresses. Is the bride picking the dresses? If so, when you go in for the first fitting let them know and they should be able to make it fit for you.:thumbup:


----------



## till bob

shes already brought all the bridesmaid dresses and theres no give in them wat so ever so shes got to buy me a new one whoops :dohh: so just wondered if anyone knew anywhere iv looked at floaty ones but they dont look like bridesmaid dresses i still wasnt to look like im one of them even tho ill be wearin somethin different xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Hey ladies!

Thanks once again for all your kind words. I'm feeling a bit upbeat today because my visit with the obstetrician went well. Everything is all gone and the bleeding is almost done and he said I could start trying again real soon. I just have to wait for my first AF but it's not the end of the world if it happens sooner. ;) But I'll be a good patient, I promise. ;)

I'm crossing my fingers for an April or May '11 baby.


----------



## nikki-lou25

till bob said:


> now this is a long shot but im bridesmaid in oct for my sister and cant find a maternity bridesmaid dress anyway has anyone got any ideas iv seached the net and not alot available il be 7 months then xxx

Forever Yours do a bridal and bridesmaid maternity range hun :flower:


----------



## louise1302

oh god i feel so sick tongiht, ive figured my ms is linked to tiredness the more tired i am the sicker i feel and tonight its awful :( sorry for moaning


----------



## peaches31

its been a very busy weekend for me. so i had alot of catching up to do! lol

congrats on all the good news....
and so sorry for your loss starry!:hugs:

i too have felt that popping but i also figured it was just gas bubbles, lol
i have my scan on june 8. :growlmad: whole nother week yet! ive been thinking about getting a gender scan scheduled but it costs 200 usd. so i need some advice! for that kind of money i want to be sure they can tell! my doctor says they can tell at 14 weeks. others are saying 16.? any thoughts on how early i should get the scan?

oh! and yeah. i get the same thing from hubby! if im doing something i want to do he says "should you be doing that in your condition?" but if im helping him with something he wants its just fine! lol 
i love that he calls it ( my condition) lol i think thats cute!


----------



## Mincholada

AAAAAAAH... i sooo want to bang my head against the wall!!! they gave me my 1st appointment for the 14. june! i'll be in my 15th week by then and still will not have heard and seen the little one. :(

lady on the phone was pretty short in words. didn't say why it was moved, just told me that since i'll be paying cash, it'll be $200,- for that 1st visit, not including labwork. great! grrrrr...

"at least" my ms came back, so i know that the hormones are still raging.


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Starry. I hope that you get your april/may baby!!!:hugs:

You could have your dress custom made. Get a swatch sample from the dress that is picked out and have on made to fit you.


----------



## Mincholada

peaches, the private scan office that we have down here, doesn't schedule any gender scans until past 16 weeks.

i personally wouldn't go too early. my sister in law was told the baby's sex pretty early by her regular doc and it was supposed to be a boy. weeks later it turned into a girl and will still be a girl in 26 days when it gets here. she had already posted the boys name and boyish things on facebook, so some people had gotten boy things for her. not good!


----------



## peaches31

thats what im worried about but yet im soooo impatient! here they will schedule one for you anytime you want as long as your paying for it! they even do the 3d or 4d if you want! insurance covers 1 at 20 weeks but i dont think i can wait that long!

you should be able to find out at 15 weeks! are you going to find out?


----------



## Mincholada

oh yes, i'll find out! one way or the other. if they don't tell me in the birth center, i'll schedule an appointment with the private scan people next door of them between 16 and 18 weeks. here it's only $99,- i believe for friday and saturday appointments and if the baby won't show what it is, you will get a second scan for free.

i won't buy a thing for LO before i know for sure what it's going to be, but i already have a $200.- giftcard for a baby store laying around, waiting to be used, so it needs to hurry up :)


----------



## Eabha'sMum

i am due december 4th :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte and louise congrats on the scans, pics are great!! Bbay looks quite big charlotte!! lol. 

Starry ive got everything crossed for your april/may bfp :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck with all the scans tomorrow girls!!

Cant wait till you all come over to 2nd tri! :wohoo:


----------



## nikki-lou25

If alls ok I might sneak into 2nd Tri ;)


----------



## sammiwry

I'll be moving to second tri after my scan on monday if all is ok :D


----------



## Kerrieann

:wohoo: Good luck for monday sammi! Loads of scans coming up! :wohoo:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks kerrieann! I'm so excited to see pebble again and so's DH


----------



## carla1234

Hi Ladies, I had my first ultrasound today. My doc told me I was around 12 weeks and we found out today we are at 11 weeks and 3 days which is what I suspected. 

What a great feeling to see our little bubs. And the heart flickering away. Amazing. 

My husband was with me when we had it done, he was sat at the foot of where I was lid down and he could see the screen but at the time I could not. And all of a sudden he grabbed my foot, I knew he seen the baby then.

She turned the screen and pointed everything out to us. Great experience. Great to know my due date now as well! December 18. Exactly a week before Christmas, going to be a busy one this year!

Here is the pic of the baby, almost upside down, and was moving so much I didn't even think we would get this shot!

https://i824.photobucket.com/albums/zz164/livelove2010/th_Baby11w3dCropped.jpg


----------



## Mincholada

eeeeewww... i had an evening sickness episode of the strange part earlier. i was all good and got into the car to pick something up from the pet supermarket. while driving for not even 3 minutes, i noticed how the sickness started hitting and i soooo tried to surpress it. wouldn't work though. luckily i had a plastic bag in the car and a traffic light that turned red, as i was on a six lane road (three each way) and there was nowhere to just stop.

oh boy! that didn't happen to me before. so far when i had to throw up it happened at home. anybody else had a "surprising" MS visit when on the go??? geeeeez, these hormones are driving me nuts!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies.. hope all is well.. I did post on my own thread but here is my 10w2d scan that was done yesterday... so exciting to see little one... and the thing by the face is NOT a big nose lol it is baby's hand :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wishingforbub

louise1302 said:


> https://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv184/archierobert/photo.jpg
> 
> heres my pic from today not very clear but you can tell theres a bubs there lol

Lovely pic hun ;) xxxxx


----------



## lozzy21

I feels sooo sick this morning i dont know if its morning sickness or nerves.


----------



## cho

hah kerri i thought that, bradley was 8lbs not a bad size so hoping this one wont be any bigger eek!


----------



## till bob

good luck to nikki and lozzy today with scans lookin forward to pics and anyone else whos got their scan today good luck xxx


----------



## cho

yer good luck everyone x


----------



## lozzy21

Another half a liter to drink, hate drinking loads in one go


----------



## cho

haha lozy what time you got it?


----------



## lozzy21

9.30


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely to hear about the scans so far....:happydance:

Good luck to all that have scans today....:winkwink:


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats on all the scans so far ladie s-pictures r great!
And good luck to todays ladies! Can't wait to see yr pics and welcome u over to 2nd Tri!!!

Well I'm almost certain I've felt bubs moving the last couple of days - haven't been sure if its wind or bubs but the more it happens the more i think its is actually bubs!! DH even thought he felt it this morning! I have a hard lump which we think is bubs just above my c-section scar on the left and DH was poking it this mornign when the lump moved and then pulsed twice at him so am sure it was bubs and it didn't like being poked and prodded at 7am in the morning!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

good luck girls with the scans today!!! Can't wait to see your piccies! In exactly 24 hours I'll be sat in the waiting room ready for my scan :happydance:

Listened to bubs hb this morning and my gosh it was so strong and loud!! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one MS seems to have notched up a gear for :( I'm getting fed up of feeling sick constantly now, I'm struggling to stay hydrated because drinking makes me feel worse! I do find that very cold ice drinks help my tummy though so been trying to drink some of those from Cafe Nero though at £3 a pop it's costing me a fortune! 

I've had really bad gripey tummy pains with my constipation so bought some dried apple rings and dried apricots for fibre and also bought some peppermint tea is it safe to drink in pregnancy?x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Heading out the door now, meeting a bride then I'm off to hospital. See you all this afty some time.


----------



## Nessicle

good luck Nikki!! xx


----------



## cho

ness i have been the same im going to make an app with doctors.
You have ibs too right?
sorry tmi but i just cant go and when i do it is black with jelly and mucus horrible!!!!!
I thought it got better but obviously not.
I have had pains every morning for last week getting sick of it!!!!


----------



## cho

good luck nikki x


----------



## Nessicle

yikes charlotte defo see your GP - I have coeliac disease but have suffered with IBS before that so know how awful and painful it can be. My tum is defo gripey and sore like in my intestines if that makes sense? I've managed a tiny poop this morning but nothing much, I just don't think being this bunged up helps with sickness either :( x


----------



## cho

no prob not. Yer i will make an appointment today, i only started some laxative just before i was preggers, but then i had to stop cos i cant take them obviously while pregnant maybe they will have something i can take! x


----------



## cho

ive just requested a telephone call so shopuld speak to them soon


----------



## vicwick

Morning ladies, good luck to everyone having their scans today. I've been popping in and out a bit too scared to be too commited to 1st tri as i had MMC in Feb but i found bubs HB this week on my doppler i am sooooooo happy :happydance: Got my scan on Monday so very excited but a little nervous too!!!!

Will finally get confirmation on my DD, i used to have 34 day cycles before MMC then had 28 day one just before falling pg so got no idea!!! Can't believe how fast the weeks are going!!! nearly in 2nd tri already :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

let me know what the doc says Charlotte!x

Vicwick congrats hun! Look forward to seeing your scan piccie!


----------



## EmyDra

Due date 24th of December, can I join ^.^?


----------



## emmajv1

Hi all! I'm new here but this is my 3rd pregnancy. 1st with my partner though!!! I've been given a due date of 22nd dec so i'm 11wks today!! Ive got my first scan booked for 17th june. I have polycystic ovaries so was surprised to fall preggers just 3 mths after my coil was removed!!!! :thumbup: Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## lozzy21

:D:D:D

Going to do a thread to show off my piccys


----------



## lozzy21

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/341982-back-scan.html


Better change my ticker


----------



## louise1302

gorgeous pics!!

woo hoo i actually have some energy today, feel sick as but can actually get something done

mad housecleaning mission for me today


----------



## lozzy21

I need to do some housework but cant be botherd so im hiding out round my mams lol


----------



## cho

glad all went well for you lozzy x


----------



## lozzy21

Thank you, i cant stop looking at the picture :D


----------



## Nessicle

I bet you can't lozzy! OMG I can't believe I will have my piccies tomorrow too he he!!x


----------



## lozzy21

We will all be in 2nd tri soon :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

Back from my scan. EDD is the same, bubs looks fine - didnt see him/her for very long n pics not brill coz its a frontal view. Thinking of going for a scan in 4 weeks to make up for it and maybe find out sex. Main thing is that baby is ok though!!


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> Back from my scan. EDD is the same, bubs looks fine - didnt see him/her for very long n pics not brill coz its a frontal view. Thinking of going for a scan in 4 weeks to make up for it and maybe find out sex. Main thing is that baby is ok though!!

Thats great that everything's fine but crap that you dident get to see baby for long


----------



## Nessicle

Glad all is well Nikki! What does frontal view mean? That bubs was facing forwards?x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeh Ness, so cant really see babys profile etc :( 

I'll scan photo...I'm a bit disappointed but please all is well iykwim?


----------



## lozzy21

Thats crap Nikki, mine spend ages showing us baby move and took a few pics to print out the best one.


----------



## Nessicle

aww Nikki that sucks - did it feel a bit rushed for you? Could they not have got something from the side of your stomach or asked you to move around a bit? 

If they rush me tomorrow I'll kick up a bloody stink. Also as I'll be paying for pics I want some decent ones and want a close up of the profile! x


----------



## cho

my one was frontal view(i think) it was facing down thats y mines upside down lol.
They should not have rushed it seen as its suppose to be to check babs over!
i really want to pay for 16 week one now!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Heres my not so good pic! 

Ness, yeah it did feel rushed...esp as there was noone in the waitin room except a girl who went in before me.
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cho

ah thats not a bad photo hun you can still make evrything out! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aww that's a lovely piccie Nikki!! Like Charlotte said you can still make everything out! It's better than some piccies I've seen :flower: 

Shame it felt rushed though like they can't get you out quick enough. NHS peeves me for that I mean you're having a baby you've waited 12 weeks for a scan and they get you in and out asap! 

Like I said I'll be kicking up a stink if they don't take their time and get me a good photo lol x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hey everyone,

Sorry I havnt been around much been coughing too much!! lol

Just wanted to say a big :wave: to everyone!!!

Glad so many of the scans went well and there are some great pics. 

Only 4 days until i have my CVS now, just want spud to be there still. Heard HB on doppler very strong the other day which was nice. 

Hope everyone is ok.

Choldway - did you have your scan yet, was it twins, i did have a read back but i couldnt find anything? Sorry.

Ness - Cant believe its your scan tomorrow!! That went soo quick! I hope it goes ok, cant wait to see the pics.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## cho

Hi bubble yes had scan only one!!!
Glad all ok with you xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks bubble!! I know it's come round fast this week just want today to be over with though! One more sleep! :happydance: 

FX for your CVS and hearing hb is great so don't worry bubs will still be there :hugs: 

sorry you're coughing lots! How annoying!xx


----------



## cho

ooh gd luck for 2 moz ness.
Doctor called told me to go back on laxido:shrug:
She still didnt sound very convinced if i could have it or not she just said "it should be ok they only say dont take it to cover there backs and your out of the danger zone so i think it will be ok " well convincing oh well i will have to give it a go x


----------



## bubblebubble1

C.holdway - Thats nice, weird how they thought it was two though, glad all was ok though x

Ness - i know its done my head in!! Ive been retching and everything havnt eaten for ages!! Weighed myself on th wii again this morning and Ive lost 7lb in a week and a half! So over 4 weeks now thats been a stone and a bit! Thanks, im keeping it all crossed, i posted a thread as im terrified (cos i stupidly googled it - dnt know if you lot know about my sick phobia) ans some woman said she was sick(on google)!! Never mind the massive needle - thats not my worry!!!! lol!!! 

Thank you both xxx


----------



## cho

yer i have lost 8lbs since may:shrug: im noit moaning lol i needed it x


----------



## lozzy21

You can still make everything out Nikki, looks like an abstract one, unusual but good


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls! :flower: Only 50 minutes of work left yeehaw!!! Then me and OH are off food shopping, he's trying to convince me to have some bbq food but :sick: Id rather have a bowl of rice krispies lol . 

Then bath and bed and scan day! yay!! 

How strange Charlotte - very reassuring eh?! I might have to go to docs if by Friday I'm still having tummy pains will have been about a week then - just got lots of aching sensations in my intestines and it's really uncomfortable :( 

I've lost about 6lbs since beginning of May too with hardly being able to eat though my appetite is picking up now again but still feeling sicky! 

bubble bless ya - if my risk comes back high I don't know whether to have the amnio or not.... suppose we will make that decision if it comes to it though 

xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I had an amnio with DS and although it was uncomfortable having this needle stuck in my stomach it wasn't actually painful if u know what I mean!!! It felt like I had a think drinking straw inserted when in fact its just a really think needle - I didn't look as I'm not a big fan of needles at the best of times!!!!

I go to have the bloods taken for the downs screening test in a couple of weeks - am so sure they're gonna come back high which'll mean another amnio for me - I can't do not knowing about anything!!!!


----------



## till bob

hey all congrats to everyone who had scans today pics r lovely and ness good luck for tomoro u aint gona be able to sleep tonite with excitement lol be thinkin of u roll on tuesday xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Lovely pics everyone :) well done on ur scans ladies. Everyone should book a scan for 16wks with me.


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol ducky, I just very nearly did for babybond manchester on 28th June...but I'm not 100% if I want to know sex yet


----------



## cho

did you find out with dd nikki?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeh I did hun, and as this is my last I'm wondering whether to have a surprise!? 

Although I loved bonding with Aimee, and talkin to her like I knew her iykwim?


----------



## cho

yer i found out with ds and i wanted a suprise with this one but dh wanted to know and then when i looked around i was just thinking i couldnt find much unisex stuff apart from mothercare so im going for it lol x


----------



## cho

anyone now can i eat a pepperami??? 

i have a pack in the fridge and there calling my name(yes the whole pack lmao)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I wanted one yesterday coz my niece was eating one, but wasn't sure myself hun. I think it'd be ok but don't quote me on it. 

I kinda wanna know what baby is but kinda don't so I'm really torn. Hubbys not bothered either way, he says he'd like to kno but it's my choice.


----------



## cho

well i ate one and now feel sick :( prob in my head x


----------



## nikki-lou25

They are quite a strong flavour hun...maybe just that?


----------



## lozzy21

Im staying on team yellow, much to every ones annoyance.


Iv just been to mothercare with my mam, had a play about with the pram i want and i deffo want it. My mam got me a few bits including some nappys. Im going to have to make a list of what iv got before i stash it somewhere.


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> hah kerri i thought that, bradley was 8lbs not a bad size so hoping this one wont be any bigger eek!

Lucky, I was 8lb 10 and DH was 10lb excatly so hoping Pebble is more my weight than his!!


Sorry to drag this up from this morning only just got up from my "nap"


----------



## nikki-lou25

TMI ALERT! 

I just been to pee, wiped and OMG...the amount of EWCM was insane?! What the hell's that all about?


----------



## sammiwry

I have days like that Nikki!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm glad I'm not a freak! thanks hun lol!!!


----------



## till bob

oh my god am i really thick wat do ur code words mean iv just got iykwim but wat does urs mean nikki sorry if im bein completely stupid xx


----------



## sammiwry

egg white c? mucus not sure on the c though.


----------



## nikki-lou25

egg white cervical(?) mucus I think, I've always just used EWCM tbh


----------



## till bob

haha thanks sorry uve had to expalin quite new to this so still gettin used to the lingo lol xxx


----------



## ducky1502

My god! I should never watch programmes where women give birth. I'm terrified! I can't do that!!!


----------



## till bob

its the most amazin thing ever honestly it really is it always looks worse wen u watch it on tv i loved every minute xxx


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> My god! I should never watch programmes where women give birth. I'm terrified! I can't do that!!!

Just before I fell pregnant I was hooked on Desperate Midwives! Now I can't watch it cos I don't want to scare myself!


----------



## nikki-lou25

My labour was amazing, I actually broke down and cried over TV programmes at one point...but its nothing like that!


----------



## WILSMUM

u'll be fine ducky! Its easy!! (says she that had an emergency c-section with DS!) Lol!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Yes you can Ducky, it was what your body was designed to do.


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> Yes you can Ducky, it was what your body was designed to do.

My beliefs EXACTLY! :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

I hope you're all right :( I just have no idea how I'm going to stretch to get a baby out. It all looks like its soooo painful and miserable. I can't believe I'm going to have to squeeze a baby out of my lady garden.


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> I hope you're all right :( I just have no idea how I'm going to stretch to get a baby out. It all looks like its soooo painful and miserable. I can't believe I'm going to have to squeeze a baby out of my lady garden.

It only hurts if you let it (says the person who hasent done it before :rofl:) 

Its supposed to be like any pain, if you tense up and fight it its going to hurt more than if your relaxed and let it happen.


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo I know its what my body is designed for, for me I would panic myself watching programs like Desperate Midwives as I would worry myself something would go wrong and I'll have to stay in hospital when I've been assured as long as everything goes ok I can leave after 6 hours.


----------



## louise1302

if it were that bad i wouldnt be going in for a 5th lol honestly its not that bad i find toothache worse i hate hate hate toothache

in saying that my labours dont last longer than an hour usually so maybe im not the best person

also a babys head squishes in to be born so theyre a lot smaller than you think all the skull bones close together if that makes sense


----------



## louise1302

im thinking of a home birth for this one ive had the other 4 at the hosp with no issues so i think id like to try for home


----------



## lozzy21

Im wanting a homebirth too.


----------



## cho

im too much of a wuss for homebirth i will prob have a epidural espeially if i have a long labour!!! again!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I originally wanted a homebirrth but my oh doesn't want me to for my first, which is fair enuff and I respect his views. Plus I have no idea how I will handle the pain. I'm still terrified that I've got to get a baby out :( sometimes sex hurts!!! My biggest fears are c section and episiotome or however u spell it.


----------



## sammiwry

My problem is I don't live close enough to the hospital whilst at my parents house or when we move in august so unless I want to change hospital and midwives at 5 months I can't have the home birth I would much prefer.

I'm not worried about pain, but I cannot relax in hospitals, my bp was 106/60 at my booking in appointment, doesn't sound high but it is for me and this was noted on my forms!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm planning another homebirth, to me it sounds more normal than goin into hospital!


----------



## cho

ahh i always have thought i would love to and i couldnt think of anything better than being in the comfort of your own home, but i think i would freak, and as i said an epidural wouldnt be on the cards and i had to be put on a drip with ds so i dont know if they could do things like that at home, your obviously the best one to know nikki x


----------



## sammiwry

Nikki, did you find it comfortable?

I'm concerned about mess with a homebirth as we will be living in Army accomodation so any damages will need to be paid for. But I'm still not sure if I would be living close enough to the nearest hopsital to have one anyway?


----------



## cho

now i am talking about it its really making me want one, me and dh was saying how nice it would be and he thinks i should.
Nikki can you have a birthing pool, do you hire, do you know??


----------



## nikki-lou25

You can transfer into hospital at any time if it gets too much. Personally I didn't use pain relief til 8-9cm dilated, I didnt feel the need...it wasn't a pain that I couldn't handle. I think that's largely down to being at home and being relaxed in my own surroundings. 
There's no "mess" because midwives clear everything, and bring lots of big pads to go underneath you. Unless there's something wrong with baby I won't be thinking twice about staying at home, everything was so relaxed and perfect!


----------



## till bob

im havin a home birth 2 my labour was so quick first time round they said i prob wudnt make it to the hospital if i had another so im stayin at home also its so close to xmas if i did go over again i would hate to be in hospital for xmas day cause of my little girl so if im at home it can happen weneva i could be like that women in the newspaper who had her baby then got up and cooked xmas dinner for the family lol xx:haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway - I didn't have a birth pool with Aimee, but you can buy them for about £100 - tends to be cheaper than hiring. 

The 3 main pools I've heard of are
Birth Pool in a Box
La Bassine
Aquaborn

Its interesting to look them up and read benefits of waterbirth

Also, check out www.homebirth.org.uk :)


----------



## cho

well i would quite like the option of having one.
i will have a look thanks, i was in labour with brad for 46 hours and they had to give me hormone, but midwife said i would be fine for one and to be fair im only 15 mins away from hospital if emergency was needed. I dont know something i am going to def think about x


----------



## sammiwry

I need to find out if the new local hospital will do it I think. My current hospital is only a 25/30 min but I'm outside of area :(


----------



## Clairey

not been on for a few weeks as had myself convinced it was all a dream but pleased to say that I had my 12 week scan today and Im 12+4 with a due date a week earlier than I thought so Kerrie Ann can you please add me to the 11th?

Finally relaxed and can believe that its real


----------



## sammiwry

congrats clairey


----------



## Clairey

thanks sammi

more than likely be on here quite a lot now! sure you will all be going through the same as me 

anyway, past my bedtime at the moment!

Claire


----------



## sammiwry

Tell me about clairey! 10pm and I can feel myself drifting off :(


----------



## tah_map

Just found this forum... as of right now, my estimated due date is Dec 24th so it looks like we're having a Christmas baby.


----------



## mochababee

Hi there,

Anyone starting to get bad morning sickness at 11 weeks???....I thought I was supposed to be feeling better by now...:( Went to the Dr. today, said I had lost 5 lbs.......


----------



## mochababee

tah_map said:


> Just found this forum... as of right now, my estimated due date is Dec 24th so it looks like we're having a Christmas baby.


congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## vetmom

Mochababee, my MS has never been much to complain about, but it definitely seemed to ramp up after 11 weeks. Seemed to only be for that week though, at least for me.


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Lovely pics everyone :) well done on ur scans ladies. Everyone should book a scan for 16wks with me.

Im defo going to be booking one, after my scan tommorow, when I know my exact dates, I will get straight on the phone to book the 16 week gender scan!.....So will update when it will be soon:happydance:


----------



## peaches31

ducky- i felt terrified with my first! i watched all those tv shows wich made me even more scared but yet i couldnt stop watching! when the time finally came my dad was the only one saying "its not gonna come out of there!" lol my mom video taped the birth of my daughter and afterwards when i watched it it was NOTHING like tv! and i didnt think it hurt at all! (im a really big baby when it comes to pain too! i thought getting an iv put in hurt more than the birth!)


----------



## peaches31

how do i post pics?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've not really had MS, but this past week I've been really nausious(sp?)


----------



## louise1302

my oh wont agree to a 16 week gender scan :( hes being an arse saying we will find out at 20 weeks anyhow so now ive got to wait til august

i think my bad ms the last few days was a bug, i feel loads better today and ds was sick last night too


----------



## nikki-lou25

My hubby isn't sure if he wants us to pay when NHS can tell u...however they wouldn't tell me at 20 weeks with Aimee. Said she wasnt in a good position...but I think it was laziness tbh!


----------



## nikki-lou25

peaches31 said:


> how do i post pics?

I upload to photobucket (or similar site like Flickr) then in your reply click the paperclip...then copy and paste the URL code

it'll look a bit like this

[IMG ]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/homebirthed.gif[/IMG ]

Hope that helps??


----------



## CeriB

Hey, Newbie here!!

Due (apparently) 17th Dec but I think it is more likely 24th Dec. Just have that feeling .. strange to explain!! Also, would be typical for me and hubby as I was 2 wks PG on our wedding day and had MS throughout honeymoon! So, a baby at xmas is spot on really!! :haha:


----------



## louise1302

the scanner i had on archie was ace he was facing the wrong way so she wiggled and prodded him until he turned over 

i think if we cant find out at the 20 week scan then ill have one, hes not budging atm though


----------



## louise1302

what sex are we all hoping for (if you have a preference that is

i honestly dont mind, after 4 boys a girl would be nice however that would mean moving house and tbh i dont think id know what to do with a girl lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

I kinda hope for a girl because same really, we'd have to move eventually with a boy and I also have LOADS of clothes that Aimee hardly wore. However, this baby will complete our family so one of each would be lovely. 

I dont want to sound like a cow now, but I always wanted a girl...I have my princess so either way now I'm goin to be over the moon. I think if I'd have had a boy 1st I'd be praying for girl.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all!!! 

Well had my scan and it was so amazing :cloud9: baby was wriggling around, saw arms, a hand with a little wave and legs fidgeting! No change to my date either baby measuring perfect!!

Here are the piccies! Our scanner is broken so have had to take pics on my phone but will scan in better images soon xx


----------



## starcrossed

YAY!!!!

Really happy 4 U Ness!!!! 

Can't believe they're proper little babies now!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Delly!! I know it was sooo lovely!!! Compared to the little prawnie it was 4 weeks ago it's amazing! xx


----------



## starcrossed

I'm all excited for mine now on Monday! :) It's silly how fast they grow tho, 6 weeks ago Pudding was a splodge! LOL

Hoping Pudding wont pull another moonie at us LOL she turned over as the sonographer took the pic she was almost baby shaped just before LOL xxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Great pic Ness - yay for bein a "real baby"

I just bought me some mat jeans from Littlewoods clearance store on ebay for £7.99 and Free postage...how fab!!!?


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Nikki! I bought some mat jeans from new look yesterday for £8! Bargain! Also got some maternity leggings and they're soooo comfy think I'll live in them!

Delly totally compared to my scan at 8 weeks it was amazing to see these little arms and legs stretching out I even saw fingers!! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/littlewoods...kw=&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313

thats the shop if anyones wantin bargins! 

Ness, where did u get the leggings? New look? I think I want some.


----------



## Nessicle

oooh thanks for the link hun!

Yep New Look they were £10 for 2 pairs! Great stretchy front bit that sits over your bump rather than on the waist which I find too uncomfortable now x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Our new look doesnt have a maternity its only small, I'll have to go into Manchester and have a look. I dont mind the leggings I ave atm...but that wont last long. I can't remember when I shifted to maternity wear with Aimee.


----------



## Nessicle

It's mainly a comfort thing for me, I just end up feeling restricted and a sore tummy with waistbands now so thought rather than buying some larger sizes I may as well get maternity ones and then they'll last me longer x


----------



## ducky1502

Yay ness on the scan :) lovely pics!!

OOOOOOH thanks for the link nikki, think I'll order myself some of those jeans in indigo. for 7.99 you can't go wrong really. I keep buying bigger leggings but tbh I think I should just get some maternity ones, bit silly with no bump right now but at least they will fit longer.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you ducky!!! 

Anyone want to hazard a guess at the sex...?

I think it's a girl as what I think is the nub is laying flat!xx


----------



## Mizze

Great piccies Ness

Oh I want my 12 week scan now!! 

MW booking appt tomorrow though - hurrah! 

Mizze


----------



## louise1302

gorgeous pic ness x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls!! Good luck with yours Mizze!!!xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ness - just seen your pics - how sweet, im gonna guess boy, i think s/he looks boy-ee!! So glad everything is ok.

On the leggings talk, i have these and they are the best!! I still wear my maternity stuff from before, just because it is SOooo comfy and fits better!!! lol!!

:wave: to everyone else xx


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely scan pic ness....:happydance: I have no idea about the 'nub theory'...But you could post a seperate thread, I have seen thats what lots of others do :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Bubble!!! Yeah they are dead comfy! lovely for work too! 

Kelly I've just posted one so will be interesting to see what people say :D x


----------



## ducky1502

I want opinions..... I really do NEED maternity leggings (for comfort, not the bump!) and there are loads ot there. Where do you think the best ones are from?

If I'm usually a size 8 should I order an 8 in maternity too?

Thanks :)


----------



## Nessicle

yep ducky I got a medium cos my but is a size 12 :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Grrrr dont get me started on maternity clothes, had a nightmare looking for some jeans yesterday. Adsa dident do any over the bump ones and mothercare size 20 were just a bit too snug. Im lucky that my leggins come right up over my tummy and have lots of room in them


----------



## lozzy21

Oh and fab pics Ness


----------



## louise1302

im going to have a nightmare getting maternity stuff as a size 24-26 i dont know anywhere that does clothes that big for maternity

do they not think big women have babies


----------



## lozzy21

Thats what i said to my mam last night louise. Im going to have to order online


----------



## louise1302

i just found a range on simply b not a great lot but there were a few combat pants and things, think i might just get bigger tops from evans then some mat pants from there


----------



## lozzy21

Most of my tops will do with a bump, its just jeans i need.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you lozzy!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm just going to have to order it all online because even in the bigger shopping centres they tend to have one small rail tucked away in the deepest depths of the shop!


----------



## cho

ooh congrats on scan ness great pics i think boy aswell same reson looks boyish lmao!! i haven a clue if i wa to judge by nub theory xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I think im going to try next and then just order online.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just felt some strange popping feelings in my lower tummy


----------



## sammiwry

I had a strange popping like sensation last week :S Only happened the once though :S


----------



## lozzy21

It lasted for a few mins and then went. I know im being daft cos it cant be baby yet.


----------



## KellyC75

Has anyone dared to ask if the sonographer can tell the babys gender?

I may just ask tommorow at my scan!....I will tell them that it wont matter if they are wrong, as we are having a private gender scan at 16 weeks, but im just curious if they can tell yet!...:baby:


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> Iv just felt some strange popping feelings in my lower tummy

I felt that a few days ago, I really thought it was baby because I remember how it felt with Aimee. I havent had it since tho...and felt different to wind! :winkwink:


----------



## louise1302

ive never asked at 12 weeks i might with this one though just to see

ive just eaten almost a tub of ben and jerrys cookie dough but now i feel sick serve me right i suppose


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> ive just eaten almost a tub of ben and jerrys cookie dough but now i feel sick serve me right i suppose

I do that all the time, stuff myself silly & then feel really sick & find it hard to sleep!....:dohh::haha:


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv just felt some strange popping feelings in my lower tummy
> 
> I felt that a few days ago, I really thought it was baby because I remember how it felt with Aimee. I havent had it since tho...and felt different to wind! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I wonder if it just depends what way baby is laying and what way it moves?

ETA wind bubbles are futher back, this was more to the front and i havent had any wind:rofl:


----------



## sgordon

I am due December 31!!


----------



## sgordon

My husband and I are due with our first baby on December 31!!


----------



## sammiwry

louise1302 said:


> ive never asked at 12 weeks i might with this one though just to see
> 
> ive just eaten almost a tub of ben and jerrys cookie dough but now i feel sick serve me right i suppose


I had half baked last night but had no cookie dough in it so got cookie dough when I finished work! Good job its £2.50 a tub in tesco at the moment


----------



## nikki-lou25

I left the £2.50 B&Js in Tesco coz I would eat the LOT!!!! 

Lozzy - thats exactly what I felt...and no wind either!


----------



## louise1302

thats where i got my ben and jerrys from yesterday got to love tescos deals lol


----------



## sammiwry

got to love staff discount makes it £2.25 :D nikki i cant not eat ben and jerrys without finishing the tub


----------



## louise1302

is anyone getting period pain kinds of aches and twinges, its not a new thing for me ive had them since the beginning but they are slightly worrying not particularly painful just there and across my lower back too


----------



## nikki-lou25

Me and hubby usually share it - but I've eaten too much rubbish this week!


----------



## louise1302

2 25 lucky sod :lol: i need to stop with the sweet stuff though im terrible with this baby, i even went on a quarter of and ordered loads of old fashioned sweets they get delivered tomorrow lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

louise1302 said:


> 2 25 lucky sod :lol: i need to stop with the sweet stuff though im terrible with this baby, i even went on a quarter of and ordered loads of old fashioned sweets they get delivered tomorrow lol

Ooooooooooooh I may do that!!!! 

And yes I've been gettin twinges and aches...like AF coz they're in my back too!


----------



## sammiwry

oo whats the website i love old fashioned sweets and cant be bothered with a drive to brighton!


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://www.aquarterof.co.uk/penny-lollies-c-106_602.html this page is temptin me!!!! I fancy lollies!!


----------



## louise1302

ive just got sick so bad my nose bled, seriously thats no fun, damn ben and jerrys 2.50 for nothing :(


----------



## louise1302

yeah www.aquarterof.co.uk is where i got mine from yum yum


----------



## lozzy21

When is every one going to 2nd tri?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've half gone over there


----------



## lozzy21

I keep reading it but havent posteed yet. Dont feel like i fit in here anymore but dont quite fit in there.

Should be a 1.5 tri forum lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thats how I feel, feel like I should hover between the 1st and 2nd at the moment...so I'm doing just that :winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

Im to far on for the threads in here but not far enough for the threads in 2nd tri. lol


Need to go to bed soon but cant be botherd to go to bed


----------



## nikki-lou25

HAHA you sound like me, I'm on sofa with laptop n its too much like hard work to go up the stairs, wash n get in my PJs lol


----------



## ducky1502

I'm moving to second tri tomorrow :) but I'll still pop back here because until you all move over too I don't wanna lose touch!


----------



## louise1302

im going to go over at 12.5 weeks i think i cant remember when i went over last time but there is sort of a gap the second tri is all about gender s and first kicks and we are sort of in limboland lol too far on to post on 1st tri but not far enough to talk about 1st kicks


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies... kerrie can you please change my due date to 24 Dec xx thanks


----------



## Sherri81

I'm still hovering between the two forums!

We are definately too early for the big kicks and the gender scans, but not too early to give our opinions on nursery decor and strollers etc! Wow, I spend too much time on here... I'm Canadian and I just about wrote prams instead of strollers! If I said that here, no one would know what I was talking about.

I think whenever you feel comfortable going over there, head on over. most of you are close enough now anyways.

Also, I posted my first bump pic, but over there. Tell me what you think. I don't see anything really, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## DivaSatanica

Hey all! Just joined today and have spent way too many hours reading this thread.....lol. I'm due December 11, 2010


----------



## till bob

hi welcome to all the newbies sorry wasnt about yday had a major sickness bug it was awful just feel really weak today and like if been kicked round the estate lol ness ur pic is amazin was thinkin about u yday and i think its a girl looks like my scan pic with tilly. nikki ur the same as me i was desperate for a girl wen i was pregnant before and now iv got my little princess i dont mind wat so ever this time but like u say we would have to move if it was a boy eventually hope everyone is well today im still off work poorly so just havin a relaxin one with my beautiful girl today x


----------



## - Butterfly -

basenjigrl said:


> People are in the second trimester already. Is that why no one responded to my post that I wanted to join the December Dreamers?:winkwink:
> That means I'm almost there too. Woo Hoo. :happydance:

Hi Basenjigrl

Welcome to the December Dreamers. How are you feeling?

So sorry about your 4 angels hun. Praying all will be well this time for you

:flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

vicwick said:


> Morning ladies, good luck to everyone having their scans today. I've been popping in and out a bit too scared to be too commited to 1st tri as i had MMC in Feb but i found bubs HB this week on my doppler i am sooooooo happy :happydance: Got my scan on Monday so very excited but a little nervous too!!!!
> 
> Will finally get confirmation on my DD, i used to have 34 day cycles before MMC then had 28 day one just before falling pg so got no idea!!! Can't believe how fast the weeks are going!!! nearly in 2nd tri already :happydance:

Hi Vicwick

Welcome to December Dreamers - good luck for your scan on Monday - not long now - so exciting for you.

:flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome also to EmyDra and Emmajv1 and Diva

So sorry StarryNight to hear of your loss - sending you hugs.

Wow there are some great scan pictures!! I'm so happy for you all. 

I've been off here for about a week as my sickness came back and for some reason being on the laptop made it worse!!! weird!!

Anyway I had my CVS yesterday - I won't go into detail because bubble has hers soon. But I think it incorprated my 12 week scan because no-one mentioned going back for another scan at all. Anyway the consultant said that baby had back to us so although I did get a picture it isn't the best. I don't mean to sound negative but until I get the results of the CVS which will hopefully be by Friday next week I'm trying not to get too attached to beanie. Beanie has a 1 in 4 chance of having the condition that killed our 12 month old daughter. (if you want to know more about that condition then pm me as I don't really want to be putting horror stories on here - it is genetic that unknowingly me and hubby passed to daughter).

I think this next 7 days are going to be the worst thing waiting for the results. Please send some positive vibes and prayers (if you do) this way. I would be most grateful. 

Hopefully in a weeks time I will be able to be just as excited as you ladies and can join in on the buying baby things and maternity clothes chats!! 

Hope you all have a lovely day without sickness!! And feeling those popcorn feelings which maybe wind or bubs!! lol

:hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Butterfly,

:hugs::hugs:

Wishing you all the best

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

till bob said:


> hi welcome to all the newbies sorry wasnt about yday had a major sickness bug it was awful just feel really weak today and like if been kicked round the estate lol ness ur pic is amazin was thinkin about u yday and i think its a girl looks like my scan pic with tilly. nikki ur the same as me i was desperate for a girl wen i was pregnant before and now iv got my little princess i dont mind wat so ever this time but like u say we would have to move if it was a boy eventually hope everyone is well today im still off work poorly so just havin a relaxin one with my beautiful girl today x

Sorry you are poorly hun. Glad you're having a relaxing day with your girl. Enjoy :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Butterfly wishing you tons of luck and sending lots of positive vibes. I know it's hard and you don't want to get too attached just yet which is totally understandable but try to stay positive :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girlies! hope you're all well? Sammi congrats on our 12 weeks :happydance: when's your scan chick? Everyone keeps commenting how long my bubs legs are he he!! 

Slightly worried, I had to take the cats to the vets this morning for the castration and Mark is at work so I had to lift the cat carrier with both cats (about 9kg) from the living room table to the door which is only a step or two. I've read that the damage you have to be careful of is to yourself because of your joints and ligaments softening and that the baby is well protected in the uterus which I know but just want some reassurance that I haven't done any damage? I didnt have a choice but to lift them to the door but got the taxi driver to take them in to the vets and in to the car for me! Have a little lower backache but that's it.....


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness dont worry hun. I have to carry DD about - and shes a puddin! I can't see that you'd have done any damage at all.


----------



## cho

yer same here i still carry my son x


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls don't know what I do without you all! :flower: x


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> Morning girlies! hope you're all well? Sammi congrats on our 12 weeks :happydance: when's your scan chick? Everyone keeps commenting how long my bubs legs are he he!!
> 
> Slightly worried, I had to take the cats to the vets this morning for the castration and Mark is at work so I had to lift the cat carrier with both cats (about 9kg) from the living room table to the door which is only a step or two. I've read that the damage you have to be careful of is to yourself because of your joints and ligaments softening and that the baby is well protected in the uterus which I know but just want some reassurance that I haven't done any damage? I didnt have a choice but to lift them to the door but got the taxi driver to take them in to the vets and in to the car for me! Have a little lower backache but that's it.....

Iv had to lift my brother, hes only 3 put weights 5 stone. Your body would tell you if you were doing something it dident want you to do.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Butterfly - Thinkin of you, hope your results are in soon so you can begin to enjoy pregnancy. I'm sure all will be fine, odds are in your favour :flower:

Ness - You're a worrier like me, I lift things faaaaaaar to heavy at work. I work with a retired midwife so I'm forever gettin my hands smacked.


----------



## lozzy21

Any one else think the next 8 odd weeks is going to drag?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Nikki - yes 75% chance beanie will be healthy. I am trying to stay positive!

Ness I think you'll be fine hun - remember to bend knees and lift slowly.

I seem to have to do everything in slow motion otherwise it feels like I'm pulling all my muscles in my tummy - Makes me yell out sometimes!


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> Any one else think the next 8 odd weeks is going to drag?

I dooooooo! I have *9 weeks* til my next scan!!! :wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got no idea when mine is yet. Iv got my consultant app on the 14th and my 16 week app in 4 weeks.


----------



## WILSMUM

i've got my 16 week bloods appoitnment in 13 days and my 20 wk scan in 5 weeks!


----------



## nikki-lou25

My next MW appointment is 1st July, scan is 30th July. I think I'll book a scan for 16/17 weeks.


----------



## lozzy21

Just got the letter through for my 20 week scan, 4th of august.


----------



## mayb_baby

agghh I want my scan its not for 10days gurr! I guess after that it will be a 20week scan, they are the best I heard xoxo


----------



## lozzy21

Iv never had so much in my diary for ages apart from my shifts at work


----------



## cho

i have mw app on 23rd june and scan 21st july ages!!! xx


----------



## ducky1502

Afternoon ladies :)

Got my letter through from the hospital about downs syndrome, all it says is that we're in the low risk category :) which is good!

I woke up earlier and had to run to the bathroom to be sick :( not nice! But so long as the sickness is only in the morning I can handle that. 

I've got my mw appt on june 15th and my gender scan on the 25th and then my 20 wk scan on july 26th (I think?!).


----------



## lozzy21

I just wanna get my consultant app over with, i hate all this fuss just because of my weight


----------



## nikki-lou25

Its all just red tape hun, everything will be fine!!


----------



## lozzy21

I was half inclined to decline it but decided to go so they couldent be acward and try to use that as a reason to try and stop my homebirth.


----------



## nikki-lou25

They cant anyway hun - its your right to birth at home! :flower: My BMI is 35 but it's not really been made an issue yet...although they've suggested GTT - but I may decline this!


----------



## louise1302

ill have to have a consultant app too my bmi is 48 so i doubt they are going to let me homebirth, im going to try all the same...nikki can they really not refuse me? it will help if i go armed with lots of info


----------



## lozzy21

I know they cant stop me but they can make it difficult, my bmi is 41, one point over the dreaded 40 so i get all this fuss.

Iv got to go for the GTT at 24 weeks, ill do that for my peace of mind.

There arnt many homebirths in my area so i dont know if there going to jump at the chance to do one or be as difficult as possible.


----------



## lozzy21

Louise they realy cant refuse you. If they say your not alowed or you have to do anything they are being naughty. All they can do let you know the risks, some of which are over exagurated (sp?) and help make an informed choice/


----------



## louise1302

ill put that point over, what exactly sare the risks of being overweight and giving birth? im quite lucky my hospital never really mentioned me being overweight apart from giving me the gtt and a 28 week growth scan and making me see the consultant about pain relief they just said my scans were more difficult


----------



## newbie mum

hey i am due dec 23rd!xx


----------



## lozzy21

louise1302 said:


> ill put that point over, what exactly sare the risks of being overweight and giving birth? im quite lucky my hospital never really mentioned me being overweight apart from giving me the gtt and a 28 week growth scan and making me see the consultant about pain relief they just said my scans were more difficult

Iv never had a issue with my scans, even my 8 week one and there is a fair bit of weight on my tummy.

My plan is when they say "you have a higher risk of bleeding because of your weight" is to ask how much differance because its only a slightly higher risk.


----------



## vetmom

Welcome Newbies! I've just arrived back from a week of holidays, and spent the last hour catching up. Beautiful scan pics everyone!
I am so happy to have finally reached 13 weeks, although i haven't noticed this miraculous increase in energy everyone's been promising me. I did do a workout yesterday for the first time in a while, but was still in bed an hour before the rest of the house.
I'm going to head over to 2nd tri - can't wait to see you guys there!


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy I had to see a consultant due to my bmi, although it's because my bmi is 17! so because it's too low. I was so worried. Went into the appt, a nurse took my blood pressure and a urine sample. About 10 mins later a doctor popped in, told me I was having shared care (duh!), made me lie down, poked at my tummy with cold hands, yanked me back up and patted me on the back! Then she told me everything seemed fine and to go to reception to book another appointment for when I'm 32 weeks!!

Most of the time it's just a formality and to be on the safe side.


----------



## basenjigrl

Thanks butterfly. I'll keep you in my prayers also. It's so difficult awaiting results when there is nothing you can do. The only thing keeping me sane waiting on the 12 week scan is the vacation we are leaving for tomorrow. :) 
I've never made it past 23 weeks, so that is what I'm holding out for.


----------



## basenjigrl

Thanks butterfly. I'll keep you in my prayers also. It's so difficult awaiting results when there is nothing you can do. The only thing keeping me sane waiting on the 12 week scan is the vacation we are leaving for tomorrow. :) 
I've never made it past 23 weeks, so that is what I'm holding out for.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Morning girlies! hope you're all well? Sammi congrats on our 12 weeks :happydance: when's your scan chick? Everyone keeps commenting how long my bubs legs are he he!!
> 
> Slightly worried, I had to take the cats to the vets this morning for the castration and Mark is at work so I had to lift the cat carrier with both cats (about 9kg) from the living room table to the door which is only a step or two. I've read that the damage you have to be careful of is to yourself because of your joints and ligaments softening and that the baby is well protected in the uterus which I know but just want some reassurance that I haven't done any damage? I didnt have a choice but to lift them to the door but got the taxi driver to take them in to the vets and in to the car for me! Have a little lower backache but that's it.....

Congrats on your 12 weeks too :happydance:!! My scan is Monday at 12.20 going straight from work and then onto the registry office to sort out giving notice :D So will update with pics as soon as I've got home!!

As for weights, I do heavy lifting, pushing and pulling at work and have been assured by midwife it wont harm pebble but just to play it by ear and listen to my body!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Sammi! Aw bet you are sooo excited!! What do you mean about going to the registry office? x


----------



## sammiwry

Me and DH arent actually married yet, just engaged, so going to get the ball rolling on getting married.

On a bad note, hes just informed me hes off to the falklands in Feb for 3 months!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello all.... 

Had my scan this morning & it was wonderfull :cloud9:

My EDD is still the same as my total guesstimate...13th December (although I will have the baby a week or so early, as ive had 2 C.Sections previously)

I did ask the sonographer if she could see the gender, she said she had looked in case we asked, but she couldnt see anything clearly! :dohh:

Good thing I have booked my private gender scan for 29th June... :happydance:

Im moving over to 2nd trimester now....So see you guys there.....:winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

Glad your scan went well!! I really want to ask on Monday about pebbles gender!!


----------



## DivaSatanica

Does anyone have the code for the December Dreamers banner? I know its in this thread a few times, but there are sooooo many pages to look through to try and find it.......lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Banner1-1.jpg[/IMG 

Just add ] on the end :flower:


----------



## DivaSatanica

Thanks a bunch!:thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

basenjigrl said:


> Thanks butterfly. I'll keep you in my prayers also. It's so difficult awaiting results when there is nothing you can do. The only thing keeping me sane waiting on the 12 week scan is the vacation we are leaving for tomorrow. :)
> I've never made it past 23 weeks, so that is what I'm holding out for.

Aw have a great vacation hun. I have a good feeling about this one for you.

Relax and enjoy your time away. 

:flower:


----------



## sammiwry

Hope it all goes well for you next week butterfly


----------



## meeley

Well guys, I've just been reading and running for the last while, I am still feeling sick and very nearly was the night b4 last but feel i have been lucky so far as actually havent been sick and have been eating without any probs!!
So excited, I got my letter today confirming my first scan is next friday, so excited, not sure how I'm gonna wait that long, just want some proof that theres something there and everything is ok!!!
Hope everyones doing well???


----------



## Ash22

Hi mummy's-to-be,

I have just joined the forum so feel like I am joining this thread a bit late... I am pregnant with twins which will be due on Christmas Day however I have a feeling that they are going to come 3 weeks early. Dunno why, I guess it is my gut instinct. The pregnancy is going well however I am starting to experience a bit of morning sickness in addition to my appietite swings. I am just hoping that it is because I am in Italy and it will all go away when I am back home! I had my first scan at 9 weeks and 4 days and have my next one booked in for 19 weeks and 2 days. I think that is ages away but the midwife said that my first scan was close enough to the 12 week scan that I might as well miss it :( 
I hope all of your pregnancys are going well :)


----------



## sammiwry

Meeley Im sure I recognise your display picture from
another forum


----------



## lozzy21

Hi ladies, how is every one tonight? Iv just got in from work.


----------



## louise1302

i actually dont feel sick for the first night in ages, i think its beause ive grazed on food all day im currently eating breadsticks and houmous yum yum


----------



## lozzy21

I am feeling sick, only cos iv had nowt to eat since 5.


----------



## louise1302

hope youve eaten something now!! it didnt last long am feeling a bit icky now but i more have heartburn i think

does anyone ever get a tender stomach, it kinda feels like trapped wind pain at the bottom, like a need a good erm trump :blush: but my stomach is a bit sore to touch


----------



## lozzy21

I wanted some toast and jam but we had no bread in so i had pickled onion monster munch.

My tummy is realy sore if i lean foward to far.


----------



## meeley

sammiwry said:


> Meeley Im sure I recognise your display picture from
> another forum

Hi Sammiwry, It may well be from this forum or another one, I absolutely love that pic and use it on most forums!! LOL
I see your in Surrey, I'm in Surrey too, whereabouts are u?


----------



## lozzy21

I think the morning sickness is going. I wated an hour after getting up before having my breakfast and felt fine.


----------



## louise1302

excellent news lozzy, im not having too much of a bad day with it,, managed some cornfllakes

why is week 10-11 going so bloody slow for me :( i shouldnt have moved my ticker back theyll probs chane it again at my 12 week scan


----------



## Mizze

From not eating a lot the last couple of days I have to eat every two hours to avoid nasty violent retching. ah the joys of early pregnancy :)

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

meeley said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Meeley Im sure I recognise your display picture from
> another forum
> 
> Hi Sammiwry, It may well be from this forum or another one, I absolutely love that pic and use it on most forums!! LOL
> I see your in Surrey, I'm in Surrey too, whereabouts are u?Click to expand...

I'm in Byfleet but moving to Odiham soon, you? I've got a feeling it's something like Horse and Hounds forum as I'm only on here, H&H or a reptile forum lol.


----------



## meeley

sammiwry said:


> meeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Meeley Im sure I recognise your display picture from
> another forum
> 
> Hi Sammiwry, It may well be from this forum or another one, I absolutely love that pic and use it on most forums!! LOL
> I see your in Surrey, I'm in Surrey too, whereabouts are u?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Byfleet but moving to Odiham soon, you? I've got a feeling it's something like Horse and Hounds forum as I'm only on here, H&H or a reptile forum lol.Click to expand...

Wow, quite close then, I live in Farnham!!  Possibly is a H&H forum i've been on, go on some of the horse forums quite a lot, i'm guessing u are horsey too?


----------



## sammiwry

I am indeed, havent ridden for over a year though but miss it like mad :(


----------



## meeley

sammiwry said:


> I am indeed, havent ridden for over a year though but miss it like mad :(

Oh bless, I would miss it too, I went for a lovely ride over the common this morning. Maybe u'll get back in to it some day? :o


----------



## sammiwry

Hopefully I hurt my back riding when I was 16 in a nasty fall and havent really ridden properly since, havent really been able to afford it but shall see in the future. I still ride my aunts horses when I go and see her


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi good luck with your scan tomorrow :hugs: can't wait to see a piccie!!

Anyone else ever get some weird nippy twingey sensations round their uterus? not all the time but at various points in the day it feels weird!


----------



## hmu04146

Hey guys i know im mad but didnt want to join til my 12 week scan! Could I please be added EDD 12/12 :) so excited! Packing my bags and moving to second tri :) xxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh a EDD twin! :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

ugh today isnt a good day, i had to get up at 5am to be sick and the day has carried on the same, sick 4 times up to now, this is the worst its ever been in 5 pregnancies :( sorry for moaning but i cant do it on fb as im still keeping it from work x


----------



## sammiwry

Ness to say I'm excited about tomorrow is an understatement!

Haven't had any twingey pains and touch wood my ms has gone again :-D


----------



## Nessicle

aww Louise that's pants sorry you're feeling so rubbish i have to admit mine kicked up a notch from 10 weeks and 11 weeks was the worst, seems to have calmed a bit so I can actually eat now but I'm still feeling sick at occasional points during the day.

Sammi aww I was the same I didnt sleep on Thursday and you won't tonight lol :flower:

yeah the twinges aren't like pains but like little nips they just feel weird x


----------



## sammiwry

Well less than 24 hours to go now


----------



## dormilona

testing my ticker. fingers crossed.


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo dormilona your edd must be 18th dec?


----------



## louise1302

im beginning to think this is a stomacfh bug/food poisoning rather than ms, ive been sick 4 times today now and all ive managed is water and a bit of gaviscon which soon came back up :( 

how crap to get a bug on top of ms


----------



## sammiwry

oo louise how rough :( I cant imagine what food posioning/stomach bug on top of ms is like. But I know I really struggled the other week with a cold and tonsilitus as well as ms :(
fxd it goes soon!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Sorry you are feeling so rubbish louise- I just wanted to say, a friend of mine on FB who is 39 weeks has just posted she is being sick constantly, turns out there is a nasty virus going around. I really hope you feel better soon.

:wave: to everyone else, hope you are all ok. So nervous about tomorrow xxx


----------



## dormilona

Yep! EDD is December 18th! Yay!


----------



## DivaSatanica

dormilona said:


> Yep! EDD is December 18th! Yay!

Thats my son's birthday! Congrats


----------



## dormilona

Thank you!


----------



## till bob

dormilona thats the same as me woo hoo bump buddy lol have u had ur scan mines tues cant wait good luck sammi for tomoro be thinkin of u xxx


----------



## till bob

think i may have figured out my tickler haha only took me bout 8 weeks lol xx:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay u got it till bob!! 

My brother wants me to go a week overdue so Pipling shares his birthday. I bloody hope I dont go a week over LOL


----------



## till bob

hehe i know woo hoo i went 4 days over with tilly so im bloody hopin i dont again i hated it did u go over with aimee xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I went into labour at 39+3 so I can't imagine going over. Altho this is my last pregnancy (well 99% sure) so I have to enjoy being pregnant!!


----------



## sammiwry

Thank you I'm sure it will be fine!

On the subject of being early/late I want to be early as dh is going away for 3 months when pebble is 6 weeks old so want him to spend a fair bit of time before he goes


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls just checking in over here, hope ur all ok!? I went to 40+3 with ds and hated it lol, it was a very hot august during a heatwave so was begging for him to come out 2 weeks early lol. He ended up being born on my brothers birthday tho!


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh yeah if this baby is just 3 days early it will be my hubbys bday! Or 5 days early will be siil's bday or 1 week late will be mil's bday!


----------



## cho

i went 7 days over and it was horrible im hoping i dont this time i remember buying this horrible secondhaand sofa as it was my first place and it was sunk and i used to get stuck in it lol


----------



## louise1302

i went 1 day over with first ,1 day early with second ,3 weeks early with the 3rd and 2 weeks over with the 4th

im still throwing up hubby bought me some rehydrate drinks and even them are coming back up :( im wondering now if ms is making it worse because i cant eat

im so scared im gong to hurt the baby having this :(


----------



## till bob

i had this last week louise it was a sickness bug but with ms aswell im still not 100 percent still feelin ropey and iv lost 8 pound due to it as i cudnt even keep water down i havent felt that bad ever so i know how ur feelin hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## lozzy21

Every one is saying to me they hope i go over and have this baby on christmass, i bloody hope i dont!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol I'm the same Lozzy, theres no way I wanna go too close to Christmas. I want a few days at least but preferably a week or so to settle with baby so I can relax over Christmas!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I went 10 days over with DS! But then because I concievied straight after coming off the pill they were never 100% sure of my dates - when I had my 20wk scan the sonographer said he'd put my due date a week later but couldn't change it at that late a stage - if he had he'd only have been 3 days late!!


----------



## louise1302

i feel slightly more human this morning, am trying the dry toast and flat coke combo and so far so good, i woke in the middle of the night not feeling sick at all but then felt a bit queasy this morning so i think im just back to normal morning sickness now

i never want to feel that ill again :( my 10 yr old has now come down with it and spent all night being sick and he was meant to be back in school today

i hope bubs comes early so i csn have him.her here for xmas


----------



## Vilranda

Kerri, I'm due Christmas day. Thanks.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Glad you're a bit better Louise

Welcome Vilranda


----------



## sammiwry

I'm still waiting for my scan :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Welcome vilranda will add you to the list in 2nd tri to save me doing it 2ce and so i dont forget once you have moved over, hope thats ok!


----------



## sammiwry

Had my scan!! Will upload some piccies when I get back from the registry office to sort out getting married! But just quickly I am still measuring for an EDD of 17th Dec and heart rate was 162 so I reckon pebble is a girl.


----------



## Nessicle

yay Sammi! Doh I just posted in the other Second Tri thread lol! 

Can't wait to see piccie! 

They didnt tell me bubs heart rate at my NHS scan :( boo!! x


----------



## Mizze

Congrats Sammi - oh im desperate for my dating scan now!

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> yay Sammi! Doh I just posted in the other Second Tri thread lol!
> 
> Can't wait to see piccie!
> 
> They didnt tell me bubs heart rate at my NHS scan :( boo!! x

Is it not noted on your scan report in your folder?


----------



## till bob

congrats sammi glad all was ok cant wait for mine now xx


----------



## lozzy21

They dont tell you what the heart rate is at my hosiptal ether. I think they only measure the heartrate if the baby is measuring behind.


Think i might try again with the doppler today, see if this baby is going to be good for mammy.


----------



## SteffyRae

i need to be off the list


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh no Steffy! :hugs: Sorry you need to be taken off! :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

:hugs:


----------



## cho

sorry your leaving us xxxx


----------



## SteffyRae

ill be back just not for december


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry to hear that steffy


----------



## sammiwry

Everyone meet pebble:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/pebble.jpg

Not a very good picture as just as I was about to walk out the door to go to my scan I brought up the water I'd drunk and pebble didnt want to play ball. :(

My dates havent changed, Im still due 17th Dec.
Pebble had a heart rate of 162 which according to old wives tales suggests a girl (goes with my gut feeling when I first found out!)
Had a risk factor of 1 in 4269 which is almost triple the background risk.


----------



## lozzy21

Great pic sam


----------



## Kerrieann

Steffy im so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tah_map

I'm 11w 3d & have found that I suddenly have no desire to eat anymore. I have to actually force myself to eat! And not because I'm sick, either. I'm not really very hungry and nothing appeals to me.

Anyone else experiencing this one? I'm seeing my doc Fri for my 12wk visit & figure I'll mention it then, but just wondered if I was alone of if this was "normal".


----------



## sammiwry

tah_map said:


> I'm 11w 3d & have found that I suddenly have no desire to eat anymore. I have to actually force myself to eat! And not because I'm sick, either. I'm not really very hungry and nothing appeals to me.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this one? I'm seeing my doc Fri for my 12wk visit & figure I'll mention it then, but just wondered if I was alone of if this was "normal".

Can't help with it being a pregnancy thing as I was like that before falling pregnant, only I ate if I was reminded. At the moment I am struggling to find food that I want to eat after 4/5 mouthfuls


----------



## spencerbear

Hi all

Sorry not been around but my laptop got a bit sick but she is all fixed now, thank god, lol.

Had fall week before last on some concrete steps, they gave me another can to check things out and baby was fine. Finally had my booking appointment with modwife last saturday and she told me that my scan will be weds 16th june. Not long now and i cant wait.

Othe than being tired and sicky constantly everything is good.

Im slowly catching up on all the posts, so hope to be up to date in the next couple of days x x x


----------



## till bob

well just waitin to go for scan girls then im off to work will update later hope everyone enjoys there day xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

tah_map said:


> I'm 11w 3d & have found that I suddenly have no desire to eat anymore. I have to actually force myself to eat! And not because I'm sick, either. I'm not really very hungry and nothing appeals to me.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this one? I'm seeing my doc Fri for my 12wk visit & figure I'll mention it then, but just wondered if I was alone of if this was "normal".



Seems pretty normal - I've been the same - I seem to be going through phases - one moment I just don't want to eat and have no appetite, I struggle to eat the same size portions as my 5 year old! That lasts a week or so and then I have a phase where I'm starving!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yay Sammi! Doh I just posted in the other Second Tri thread lol!
> 
> Can't wait to see piccie!
> 
> They didnt tell me bubs heart rate at my NHS scan :( boo!! x
> 
> Is it not noted on your scan report in your folder?Click to expand...

No I don't think so I read the report and couldnt see anything about heartbeat unless it's coded? xx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm the same with my appetite too though I find when I'm hungry I can't find anything I want to eat :( 

So sorry Steffy :hugs: xxxx

till bob good luck darling can't wait to see the piccie!!xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

well this week started with me getting my worse MS ever! but it seems to have gone now.. FXed. Also massive sleepiness has taken over me.. i feel i need to nap in the afternoon too which i never used to do. anyone else getting super sleepy??


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> i feel i need to nap in the afternoon too which i never used to do. anyone else getting super sleepy??

Me! Ever since Saturday i have been absolutely exhausted in the afternoons - Sunday I went to bed at 2.30pm and didnt get up again

Mizze x


----------



## peaches31

:happydance:scan today! only 4 more hours!:happydance:

yes! i have been sleeping all day it seems! lol

is anyone else having horrible pains when having a bm? it starts to worry me but i feel great after i go.:winkwink:


----------



## till bob

hi everybody well just updatin on the scan it went fab baby is growin nicely was jumpin around everywhere no wonder iv felt it movin from quite early on even the sonographer cudnt believe it it was wavin and had its hands on its head scan pics arent amazin as he was facin forward so they r frontal view looks just like a little monkey lol so relieved its over i can relax abit now wat was everyone elses babys heartbeat ness look in ur green book they have wrote mine on the antenatal visit part xx


----------



## Brown eyes

Hello everyone,

Another December bubs here! Due on 31st (1 day after my birthday!):happydance:

Congratulations to you all, here's hoping that this December will be the best ever x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev364pr___.png


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> hi everybody well just updatin on the scan it went fab baby is growin nicely was jumpin around everywhere no wonder iv felt it movin from quite early on even the sonographer cudnt believe it it was wavin and had its hands on its head scan pics arent amazin as he was facin forward so they r frontal view looks just like a little monkey lol so relieved its over i can relax abit now wat was everyone elses babys heartbeat ness look in ur green book they have wrote mine on the antenatal visit part xx

excellent news honey :happydance: so glad everything went well! 

Ah brill thanks for the tip I'll have a look when I get home. 

At my private scan at 8 weeks it was 158bpm so can't imagine it's changed much but will have a look xx


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck peaches hope to see some scan piccies! :flower: x


----------



## till bob

not sure if this is gona work but here is bubs not the best pic but it werent playin wudnt keep still xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo058M.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## till bob

till bob said:


> not sure if this is gona work but here is bubs not the best pic but it werent playin wudnt keep still xxx

had to take on my phone so not as clear xx


----------



## peaches31

my scan was great! but baby kept turning to look at us! lol hb was 158 and they moved me to dec. 15!:happydance:5 days sooner! here are 2 of my pics. not the best but still cute!
 



Attached Files:







535685501_1893654424_0.jpeg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2









535686784_1893659259_0.jpeg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## spencerbear

The scan pics are great, cant wait for mine and only 1 week to go now.

Cant beleive how tired ive been and how sick just recently....


----------



## WILSMUM

scan pic r great girls!

Looks like baby is sticky its tongue out in yr 2nd pic peaches!!! Lol!!!


----------



## peaches31

WILSMUM said:


> scan pic r great girls!
> 
> Looks like baby is sticky its tongue out in yr 2nd pic peaches!!! Lol!!!

lol! it does! but that was a hand.


----------



## louise1302

ive finally been to the doctors and i just need to wait for a mw appointment and scan appt through the post, shouldnt be long i dont think


----------



## Mizze

great news on the scans ladies

Louise im waiting for mine too - dh is working from home today and I told him to ring me immediately if we get the appointment through the post!

Mizze x


----------



## meeley

Well guys, I'm so excited, by my calculations I was 12 weeks on wednesday and have my scan tomorrow morning at 9.30am!! I'm so excited, just cant wait!!


----------



## Butterfly2

Went to my first scan today my baby is due Christmas Eve wohoo x


----------



## Gobilino

i was put forward a few days so am due on 20th Dec now and am 12 + 3 x


----------



## Tierney

I've just got my scan through for next Tuesday woohoo cant wait now x


----------



## Mizze

I have my scan through for next Wednesday!! Hurray! Cannot wait 

Mizze


----------



## meeley

Had my scan today, woohoo!! Baby is 56.5mm and saw the heart beating which was fantastic, will try and upload the pics when and if i get my scanner to work my due date appears to be spot on too!!


----------



## dollyminxture

Due 28th December :)


----------



## spencerbear

Not long now till my scan on wednesday........then i will be moving over to 2nd tri.

Cant believe how quiet it is here now.


----------



## louise1302

i know its really quiet in here as most have moved over to 2nd tri, i still dont have a scan date hopefully itll come early next week. i just want to see my baby again

almost 12 weeks though wooo hooo


----------



## louise1302

congratulations to all you ladies who have had your scans too xx


----------



## ninja kitty

My baby's due on the 22nd of December! 
I'm abit worried about it delaying over christmas, but either way every december from now will be an expensive one! haha :dohh:
xo;


----------



## shellybabes

im due the 19 of december but i not had a scan yet but im 13 weeks today i didnt know i was having a baby till late so my scan going to be late i have got very big this time and i think it could be twins i have a little girl who is 10 mths old so if it is twins i have my hands full lol:haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations and welcome x


----------



## KellyC75

Congratulations on your scans & scan dates Girls....:flower:

Look forward to seeing you all in 2nd trimester....:winkwink:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hey everyone, 

wow it is quiet in here now!! Second tri is 14+ isnt it so im here for another week.

Had my scan last week and all was ok, Spud is growing nicely. Finally got round to doing my journal so looking forward to updating it soon as should have another scan in 3 weeks. Got a few results back too from the CVS.

Louise - hope you get our scan through soon, how have you been feeling now?

Welcome shellybabes & ninja :wave:

Hope every one is ok xx


----------



## Mizze

Morning remaining December Dreamers Im now 12 weeks!! :happydance: :cloud9: Further than we have got before. 

Scan is on Wednesday at midday! How I will fill the hours beforehand I have no idea 

Fingers crossed for us all :hugs:

And looking forward to 2nd tri at 13-14 weeks!

Mizze xx


----------



## louise1302

bubblebubble1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> wow it is quiet in here now!! Second tri is 14+ isnt it so im here for another week.
> 
> Had my scan last week and all was ok, Spud is growing nicely. Finally got round to doing my journal so looking forward to updating it soon as should have another scan in 3 weeks. Got a few results back too from the CVS.
> 
> Louise - hope you get our scan through soon, how have you been feeling now?
> 
> Welcome shellybabes & ninja :wave:
> 
> Hope every one is ok xx

im not feeling as bad, still a bit sickly but on the whole much better how are you?


----------



## louise1302

good luck at your scan hun xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Glad you are feeling better louise its no fun with sickness.

Mine went but is now back a bit although im wondering if its 'the bug' havnt been sick tho just feel it xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

bubblebubble1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> wow it is quiet in here now!! Second tri is 14+ isnt it so im here for another week.
> 
> Had my scan last week and all was ok, Spud is growing nicely. Finally got round to doing my journal so looking forward to updating it soon as should have another scan in 3 weeks. Got a few results back too from the CVS.
> 
> Louise - hope you get our scan through soon, how have you been feeling now?
> 
> Welcome shellybabes & ninja :wave:
> 
> Hope every one is ok xx

some places you read class 13 weeks as 2nd tri, I moved over at 13 weeks! Cant wait to see you all in 2nd tri :thumbup:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks Nikki, so i could move today?!?! oo that feels strnge!! Cant wait to join you all xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Move over bubble!!! :wohoo:


----------



## bubblebubble1

I think im gonna be brave.....im coming over..... xx


----------



## shellybabes

im due the 19 of december


----------



## Mizze

Hi shellybabes im due the week after

With any luck I will be moving to 2nd tri next week sometime - yipee!

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Thats it scan tomorrow morning, so all being well, i will be moving to 2nd tri tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Mizze

I have a scan tomorrow too - I think there are a few of us having them tomorrow

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

good luck on the scans tomorrow girls - can't wait to see the pics and welcome u over to 2nd tri!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm coming over too I have some news for you all!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck with all the scans tomorrow girls xx


----------



## spencerbear

they have put me forward a few days, so my due date has moved to 20/12 now. Im off to 2nd tri, see the rest of you there soon x 

Will upload pic later x


----------



## Mizze

Have had scan - all went really well

How do I upload a scan picture?

Mizze


----------



## louise1302

you can either put the scan on photobucket and copy and paste the img code over here or attach the pic straight from the pc using the paprclip symbol on the go advanced

congrats on your scans ladies :)


----------



## spencerbear

Meet my little bean......

Bean even waved at me during scan, was lovely x
 



Attached Files:







P160610_10.48.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mizze

Awww fab!

Mizze x


----------



## 2016

It seems it is scan day today! Best feeling in the world isn't it?? I am so happy that I have been put forward 6 WHOLE DAYS and now have an EDD of 24th December :happydance:

Here is my pic....LO is sucking her thumb awwwwww

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TBotsGyPHtI/AAAAAAAAAeQ/9YNJ3apFiHE/s400/P1080795.JPG


----------



## meeley

Right guys, I am going to take the plunge and move over to 2nd tri!!!  See u all there!!


----------



## Mizze

Girls im off to 2nd Tri - had another (nuchal) scan today which put me at 13+1 Baby now due 24th December!

Mizze xx


----------



## sady

Hi Moving over to 2nd tri, 14 weeks today.


----------

